# Beklet's journal



## Beklet

Cos Lin's making me do it. I have a blog, I fill it in most days, but it seems most people don't think to click the little tab in the top left hand corner. So...I'll fill out background and goals a bit later (when I'm at work lol) but for now, I'll copy and paste the last few entries of my blog into here.

I'm still keeping the blog though - I'm stubborn and it's easier to keep track of things :lol:

Thursday:

Strangely enough, it was cardio day today.....I did my 30 mins cardio, must remember to do treadmill first.

Also did 3 sets of 10 leg raises and 3 sets of 20 crunches.

Utterly starving my then so enjoyed my PWO shake, and somehow promised someone in the gym I would bring in mince pies when I've made some... :confused1:

Food today has been...different. Did the float test, and only one egg out of 23 failed, so I will be eating a lot of eggs for the next few days!!! May have an omelette for breakfast actually, to see if that stops me being starving within an hour...

Still have one meal to go but don't think I'll get it in now - went round a mates and we ended up watching a film so late getting home!

Anyhow, so far today...

1. Porridge, sultanas, 1 scoop protein

2. Tuna with tomatoes and huge watercress, spinach and rocket salad

3. 3 boiled eggs, mini wholemeal pitta , peppers and tomatoes

4. PWO shake

cup of tea

5. Prawn stir fry (onion, mushroom, beansprouts, cabbage)

Totals 119g carbs, 134g protein

Missing around 16g protein may just try to get the cottage cheese in anyway - will take me slightly over the carbs but hey.... 

OK, cottage cheese eaten - add 12g protein and 4g carbs to the totals lol *burp* :laugh:

Friday:

Indeed - I managed 3 bests and equalled 2 (and did more of them!)

First of all - food. Same as yesterday, minus the cup of tea. And no, I haven't had my cottage cheese yet. Another film to blame, this one over 2 hours long!!!

I'm in a mixed mood today. In a good mood because I had an excellent day at the gym - in a vicious mood because people are shit :cursing:

It's only been a couple of weeks since people started randomly talking to me at the gym (I've been going there over a year ) and it makes for a more pleasant workout!

Did experience my first weirdo today though - there's a bloke I asked if he was using something a few weeks ago and he got really funny with me (he wasn't) - saw him yesterday pacing up and down the gym, and today I was on the Smith Machine doing squats, and I thought he was glaring at me. Couple of sets later, I saw him sitting on one of the benches, not doing any weights, and he was definitely giving me dirty looks - I could see him in the mirror!! It's not like he needed the S/M - there was another one free, a power cage and a squat rack

He buggered off eventualy, to talk to his mate and glower at me over the machines.....

Anyhow - today I deliberately went for the Smith Machine cos I'm a coward but it was all good...

Warm up 10 mins cardio

S/M squats

40kg 1x8

70kg 2x5

80kg 2x5

90kg 1x4 PB :bounce:

Calf raises on hack squat

100kg 1x10

140kg 3x8 PB :bounce:

Barbell row

50kg 2x5

60kg 3x4 (bloody grip AGAIN!!!! 50 was too easy though)

Dumbbell shoulder press

12kg 1x10

14kg 4x5

16kg 1x5 PB (wasn't that difficult will go up next time but need someone to help get them up!!)

Hammer curl

14kg 5x5

25 mins cardio

Tomorrow is just cardio and abs - busy day tomorrow so gonna try and get up and get in early to get it over and done with! Cheat meal tomorrow - think the general plan is off to the chippy - huge battered cod with mushy peas and a Wispa or two for pudding! :thumb:

Edited to add, haven't managed final meal as I appear to have come over really miserable and am going to bed so hopefully I can sleep.

Up bright and early to take my frustrations out on the treadmill!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Saturday:

Aye, today I actually got my sorry butt out of bed at a reasonable hour, got some breakfast and toddled off to the gym for cardio.

Managed my 30 mins and was very impressed that during my treadmill bit, I didn't get a stitch, or cramp, or funny ankle pain. In fact I didn't even stop because I was finding breathing to be just a bit of a hassle - I stopped because the film was getting to a bit I'd seen, so I went onto some other equipment

Also did;

Crunch machine 46kg 3x10

Side bends 14kg 3x15

Vertical leg raises 3x12

Plank 1 min

Had the headache from hell shortly afterwards but it's gone now. Was also cheat meal day but it was such a big meal that I'm still stuffed hours later!!! :lol: Not helped by someone sending me pics of Krispy Kremes so of course I had to buy cakes too... 

Not gonna count macros today because I can't but food today.....

1. Porridge, raisins, 1 scoop whey

2. PWO shake

3. Chicken, salad, mini pitta bread

Cup of tea

4. Medium battered cod, mushy peas, couple of chips, 2 small cakes, Wispa and a double JD :whistling:

Stuffed can eat no more!!!

Tomorrow will be allotment joy - if the ground isn't frozen, my cardio will consist of an hour's digging :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Sunday:

No gym today - my cardio consisted of digging a couple of rows of the allotment, lugging wood up there and wandering to Tesco's :laugh:

I thought my food today was terrible but despite being a meal down (PWO shake as I didn't train) it's not looking too awful! I did have extra carbs in one meal though...

1. Porridge, sultanas, 1 scoop whey

2. 3 boiled eggs, salad, wholemeal pitta

3. Tuna, salad, wholemeal pitta, nuts

4. Prawn stir fry

5. Cottage cheese, nuts

Totals 107g carbs, 135g protein 

That cottage cheese was hard to get down though - no way I'll manage the extra 15g I need lol!

Still have loads of eggs left.....heh heh one day I think I need boiled eggs and soldiers pmsl!

*************

Right, off to work now......


----------



## Kezz

cottage cheese is always hard to get down i much prefer the extra mature variety


----------



## Beklet

Kezz said:


> cottage cheese is always hard to get down i much prefer the extra mature variety


So do I but I'm dieting......


----------



## Kezz

i have it when dieting, LOL


----------



## BabyYoYo

Yay Bek!!!

Progress pictures?!!

Love ya x x x


----------



## Beklet

BabyYoYo said:


> Yay Bek!!!
> 
> Progress pictures?!!
> 
> Love ya x x x


There are pics on my profile.....they ain't pretty though! :laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Oooooh I shall go have a peeky now!

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good good glad u made a journal I shall keep a beady eye on it


----------



## Beklet

Today's whinge.....

I'm in some pain today - my quads are sore, my back is aching and I have cramps :cursing:

Have taken painkillers and it's going away so I can concentrate - not sure how much of the backache is down to that or to yesterday's digging.

And it's deadlifts today - oh joy!!

I've also noticed a big painful lump on the back of my head....hurts when I touch it....

Don't have much of an appetite today - I'm hoping it's a temporary thing!


----------



## chris68

Hey Beklet,

How long have you had the allotment? I did have one but family needs and a serious illness put paid to it, I'd love to get back on one for next year but can't see it happening, all that digging, will sort your back and legs out better than any gym session

Chris


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Warm up 10 mins cardio
> 
> S/M squats
> 
> 40kg 1x8
> 
> 70kg 2x5
> 
> 80kg 2x5
> 
> 90kg 1x4 PB :bounce:
> 
> Calf raises on hack squat
> 
> 100kg 1x10
> 
> 140kg 3x8 PB :bounce:
> 
> Barbell row
> 
> 50kg 2x5
> 
> *60kg 3x4 (bloody grip AGAIN!!!! 50 was too easy though)*
> 
> Dumbbell shoulder press
> 
> 12kg 1x10
> 
> 14kg 4x5
> 
> 16kg 1x5 PB (wasn't that difficult will go up next time but need someone to help get them up!!)
> 
> Hammer curl
> 
> 14kg 5x5
> 
> 25 mins cardio
> 
> quote]
> 
> *GET SOME STRAPS* :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

chris68 said:


> Hey Beklet,
> 
> How long have you had the allotment? I did have one but family needs and a serious illness put paid to it, I'd love to get back on one for next year but can't see it happening, all that digging, will sort your back and legs out better than any gym session
> 
> Chris


Ha ha only had it a month or so - sharing it with a couple of mates (the joys of living in a flat, eh?) They seem to get tired after half an hour though - would have done more digging lol but then I have a couple of days off this week :thumb:



jw007 said:


> *GET SOME STRAPS* :thumbup1:


But that's admitting weakness lol I want to improve my grip!!! :tongue:

Heh they have some at the gym for general use and it's deadlifts today - I might borrow them for my last sets...... 

(actually it's not just my grip, having very small hands makes it quite difficult sometimes - seeing me wielding dumbbells is even more comical :lol: )


----------



## toxo

goodluck with the journal. i always thought your blog was funny at times.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Beklet said:


> Ha ha only had it a month or so - sharing it with a couple of mates (the joys of living in a flat, eh?) They seem to get tired after half an hour though - would have done more digging lol but then I have a couple of days off this week :thumb:
> 
> But that's admitting weakness lol I want to improve my grip!!! :tongue:
> 
> Heh they have some at the gym for general use and it's deadlifts today - I might borrow them for my last sets......
> 
> (actually it's not just my grip, having very small hands makes it quite difficult sometimes - seeing me wielding dumbbells is even more comical :lol: )


LOL... I bought some straps, but haven't figured out how to use them yet!?!? :confused1:

They don't have any velcro? Are they meant to? Grrrr!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Lin said:


> whoop whoop yeah baby she's here yeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhhhh :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: roakey-doakey will have a gander then can comment and do plenty of bullyin my ickle swamp duck  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Lin you meanie!

:tongue:

Loves ya really! xxx


----------



## BabyYoYo

Lin said:


> Kate she loves it, and ask becksie-bops she needs my size 7's up her ronson......don't yer bex :thumb: xxx


Size 7?????!!!!!

Keep away from me ya bigfoot! Teeehehhehehe xxx


----------



## Slamdog

Beks... if that lin is upsetting you I'll go and spit in her hot pot....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL... I bought some straps, but haven't figured out how to use them yet!?!? :confused1:
> 
> They don't have any velcro? Are they meant to? Grrrr!


Na not meant to have velcro hun

Put the straps round your wrists (wrists inside the loops so you are left with a strip of strap material hanging loose) Wrap the straps round and round the bar and grip over the top... You'll find that that in itself is enough to assist your grip loads..... It doesnt sound like it would work but it does :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

The Stare-y Bloke was probably jealous that you were using more weight that he can handle.


----------



## Beklet

Lol...still have that horrible sore lump on my head....I probably banged it or something......

OK today had a bloody AMAZING workout (well I thought so)

Big problem was db bench press - I'm at the stage where I can't kick the dumbbells up cos I'm a weedy girly and need help on every set...which meant *gulp* asking random blokes to help....luckily they were all very obliging and the last 2 sets they 'encouraged' me to go for more reps (only supposed to do 5) so the weight is going up again next week!!

Anyhow, here goes.....

Cardio 10 mins warm up

Hyperextensions 2x10

Deadlift 60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg 2x5

90kg 1x3 PB :bounce: (and this time it wasn't my grip that gave out lol, I could feel my hamstrings giving up the ghost)

Calf raises on hack squat machine

150kg 3x8, 1x6 PB

Assisted pull ups

19kg 3x5

12kg 2x5 PB

Dumbbell flat bench

16kg 1x10 (warm up)

24kg 3x5

26kg 1x7 (+1 assisted), 1x6 (+3 assisted) PB :bounce:

Parallel bar dip

5kg assistance 3x5

BW 2x5 (improvement on last week - will ditch assistance next week)

Cardio 28 mins

Food today has been good but stil have 2 meals to go so will post it up later.....

Very happy now but tired and have massive bruise on my knuckle where I trapped it trying to get the dumbbells off the rack...


----------



## cooldude69

sore head bruised knuckle gotta stop hurting yourself lol any way good luck gonna keep an eye on your progress


----------



## dmcc

Those are some pretty numbers!!


----------



## toxo

almost upto two plates a side on the dead's, good going


----------



## Zara-Leoni

You're quite a strong wee thing eh? :thumbup1:

Do you have a specific split worked out where you train certain parts on certain days?

How did you bump your head without noticing???? :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're quite a strong wee thing eh? :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you have a specific split worked out where you train certain parts on certain days?
> 
> How did you bump your head without noticing???? :confused1:


Yes and no - I used to do the standard splits and change them around a bit but I've just started doing a routine based on heavy compounds to increase my strength (and it seems to be working! :laugh plus calf raises cos mine are crap 

So basically, workout A is squats, barbell rows, shoulder press, curls all 5x5 and cal raises

Workout B is deadlifts, db bench press, pullups, dips and calf raises.

Do one of these every other day with cardio and abs inbetween :thumb:

Seems I didn't bump my head - it's an enlarged lymph node so either an infection or cancer.....my tonsils are making themselves known so I'll be getting a stinking cold in a few days, I bet :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

And the food.....

1. Porridge, dried fruit, scoop whey

2. Cajun spiced turkey steak, salad, nuts

3. Cajun spiced turkey steak, seeded pitta, tomatoes

4. PWO shake

5. Stewed steak (yes it's chavvy lol I was tired!

6. Cottage cheese

Totals slightly over but I'm sure I'll cope....122g carbs, 167g protein :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ah now enlarged lymph nodes.... not always a bad thing....

I once got exceptionally unwell and had this.

Ever since then, I have this one lymph node that swells up and warns me if I am pushing things too far - I have learned if I listen to it and take affirmative action, I dont get ill :thumb:

That said, I am a bit like wolverine anyway and look on bemused as all around me drop like flies haha :laugh:


----------



## Fatboy80

Beklet said:


> Sunday:
> 
> That cottage cheese was hard to get down though - no way I'll manage the extra 15g I need lol!
> 
> .....


 Try Quark, Im uch prefer that to cottaging cheese. And you can mix it with those options sachets if you can be ****d.


----------



## Beklet

Fatboy80 said:


> Try Quark, Im uch prefer that to cottaging cheese. And you can mix it with those options sachets if you can be ****d.


Nah quark is too smooth! I actually like cottage cheese, but I ws pretty full that day - had eaten not long before so was feeling bloaty lol!

Urgh my throat is def feeling scratchy now - cardio day tomorrow then a day in Oxford on a course, so won't be lifting for a couple of days anyway.... typical - bet I'm rough for my two days off later this week! :cursing:

Think I shall go to bed, heating on full and try to sweat it out! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bek.

Listen to me.

NO cardio tomorrow. You are OFF the gym.

Trust me on this I know best. x


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bek.
> 
> Listen to me.
> 
> NO cardio tomorrow. You are OFF the gym.
> 
> Trust me on this I know best. x


Heh don't worry, if I feel any worse, there's no way!!! Have to drive to Oxford tomorrow too - night in hotel and crappy food all day argh!!!!


----------



## delhibuilder

awesome thread, hope you gt the gains you want. goodluck.


----------



## Beklet

delhibuilder said:


> awesome thread, hope you gt the gains you want. goodluck.


Cheers hun :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss

Some impressive weights there :thumbup1:

You deadlift more than a bloke I know :beer:


----------



## Beklet

ba baracuss said:


> Some impressive weights there :thumbup1:
> 
> You deadlift more than a bloke I know :beer:


Ha ha is he 7 stone???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Heh don't worry, if I feel any worse, there's no way!!! Have to drive to Oxford tomorrow too - night in hotel and crappy food all day argh!!!!


Rest, get better, and live to fight another day.

Trust me :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bek

You're weights are impressive!!!! I want to lift like that again! I seem to have lost such a lot with those 2 months off....!

Well done

:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

BabyYoYo said:


> Bek
> 
> You're weights are impressive!!!! I want to lift like that again! I seem to have lost such a lot with those 2 months off....!
> 
> Well done
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers hun - I have a fantastic bruise for a finger where I trapped it trying to get those 26s off the rack though! :laugh:

Not feeling too bad today - one side of my throat is swollen but I'll see what the day brings...I've just had my last Vit C tablet - better get more!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Beklet said:


> Cheers hun - I have a fantastic bruise for a finger where I trapped it trying to get those 26s off the rack though! :laugh:
> 
> Not feeling too bad today - one side of my throat is swollen but I'll see what the day brings...I've just had my last Vit C tablet - better get more!!!


----------



## TH0R

Nice lifting beks (for a bird anyway)

Keep it up missy xx

I have diddy hands and need straps for b/over rows, dl's(when my back allows) , pull ups etc much better with straps, more weight = more muscle:thumb:

Tel

PS Don't get hung up on others in the gym, fook em and just get on with focussing what you want to do, if he says out just give him the finger:cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool! freaky hair lady has a journal! :thumb: Ignore the kn0bs and keep asking others for spots when you need them!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

i had trouble getting the dumbells up for certain movements, this is where learning to power clean comes in! youll never need help again!


----------



## Beklet

Well, I'm off to drive down to Oxford in a bit for my training course - new bottle of Vit C, and a good book will be accompanying me - may visit the Place Where Gods Are Made if I'm not too tired or ill lol :lol:

Not looking forward to having to eat greasy, crappy food tomorrow lunchtime though I am looking forward to a nice hotel brekky! :lol:


----------



## MXMAD

As said, some impressive lifting there 

Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Rest, get better, and live to fight another day.
> 
> Trust me :thumbup1:


Oops - I didn't! But it was worth it!!! Rested today and throat seems a bit better and lump is going down and less sore, but then have been eating Vit C tablets like sweeties lol!



SOUTHMAN said:


> i had trouble getting the dumbells up for certain movements, this is where learning to power clean comes in! youll never need help again!


Will have to look into that :thumb:



MXMAD said:


> As said, some impressive lifting there
> 
> Keep it up :thumbup1:


Thanks...I intend to


----------



## Beklet

I worshipped at the altar of the Muscle Gods....lol and they let a dirty natty like me infiltrate - Muahahahahaha!!!!! :devil2:

Ahem........

Anyhow, it all went a bit like this.....Today I was on an exciting Export Control course in Oxford, so I stayed over last night....while looking at the map, I realised Oxford isn't that far from Swindon, so I thought I'd pay a trip to http://www.ironworxgym.co.uk/ to breathe in the testosterone filled air and get HUGE! :lol:

The cold hasn't materialised (yet), and I felt OK, so I turned right, instead of left when I got off the A34......

Quite happily admit I felt somewhat nervous going in there, but apart from a couple of funny looks, it was all good. Stared off by stripping someone's weights off his bar - oops! He took it remarkably well and kept an eye on my squats - and yes he told me my form was good lol, though I needed to go deeper 

Decided it was going to be a full leg workout as they had a leg press I could use, and I got a PB on that too.......

And they played LOUD heavy metal - Pantera, Metallica, Megadeth, Coal Chamber, Rammstein, Slayer...I nearly weed myself!!! :bounce:

And it was worth it to see 'He of little Faith's face when he turned up :lol: Never let it be said I'm all mouth and no trousers....

To the workout......

Squats

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x10

70kg 2x8

80kg 2x8

90kg 2x4 (not quite to parallel but the best free weight squat weight I've ever done lol!)

Leg press

100kg 1x10

140kg 1x10

180kg 1x8

200kg 3x8 PB

Leg ext

Tried various weights (stack numbered but no weights), did 4 sets of varying weights and settled on

15 2x8

16 1x8

Leg curl

9 4x8

SLDL

60kg 4x8

No cardio, cos there's no equipment - now that's my kind of gym!!!! :thumb:

Food went tits up because I spent ages battling the Oxford car unfriendly one way/pedestrianised/bus only system and cyclists before finding out I'd been given the wrong address for the hotel!!!

Food yesterday...

1. Porridge, raisins, 1 scoop whey

2. Stewed steak and veg

3. Tuna and tomato sandwich (try fitting 4oz tuna between 2 slices of bread lol)

4. Nut bar (naughty but was hungry and petrol stations aren't known for their healthy options)

5. PWO shake

6. Oaty flapjack (oops)

Today isn't even worth going into - after the hotel I was in started breakfast late (I would have had to wait 20 mins for a fry up or porridge, dammit) I had to have carb-fest - ah well...

1. Fruit - grapefruit, pineapple and yoghurt, wholemeal toast,tea

2. Tea and half a cookie (was ravenous!)

3. Ham from the carvery, couple of new potatoes, broccoli, apple (trust me this was the best option)

4. Bag of peanuts (yay petrol stations lol)

5. Not had yet gonna have some tuna and salad. Will have cottage cheese for 6 if it hasn't gone off, otherwise I'll have a protein shake with something fatty.....

No gym today, so that's 2 days of cardio missed, but tomorrow is cardio day, assuming I can walk - I'm very stiff.....


----------



## dmcc

No fair I want a gym like Ironworx... Nice lifting!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> No fair I want a gym like Ironworx... Nice lifting!


Heh heh so do I!!!!

Thanks - let's hope it gets better still!!!!

Gonna hassle the gym to play metal lol


----------



## chris68

All Gyms should play Metal, very few do, JJB , dance stuff, just loaded the MP3 player with lots of metal, GNR, Velvet Revolver, Rammstein, Trivium, Metallica etc etc

Keep up the good work Beks, some impressive lifting there


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Excellent stuff on the leg workout chicky :thumbup1:

I'm banned from training mine as they grow like feck on their own lol, so I am as weak as a kitten on legs haha :laugh:


----------



## toxo

thats a bloody strong leg workout! you should consider powerlifting


----------



## Beklet

[email protected] said:


> thats a bloody strong leg workout! you should consider powerlifting


Hm the rest of me is really weak though!!! :laugh:

Well today was...er....exciting!

Went to the gym, for cardio. Was made less boring by Robsta who took my mind off the fact that cardio is so bloody tedious it's not funny though I was apparently working too hard.....:laugh:

He nagged the gym staff, and I did and now it seems we might get to play the rock channel in the gym if we ask nicely..... 

Oh yeah I did a few sets of ab stuff too....

The sore throat is still nagging and I'm starting to feel 'coldy' so gonna stay in and read books, sleep, watch TV etc. Never thought I'd say it but I actually looked forward to my porridge this morning 

If I'm feeling OK tomorrow, it's off to Costco for bulk chicken and tuna buying :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> :lol: :lol: I told yer sweetie, you know your hooked once you turn into a sad git and look forwards to porridge lol....
> 
> So proud of yer chick xxx


Aw.... :blush: :wub:

It's not that so much as I know where I am with porridge lol! The toast and fruit was nice but pointless without the eggs I needed :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Can't wait till you come up here chick because you know how you trained at the gym where God's are made  .....you will be able to train at the best gym on the continent
> 
> http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.com/
> 
> where *Princess's of Power* are made  xxx


She-Ra???? Lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not sure what is made at my gym - apart from Scary Bastards :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Yay She-Ra Princess of Power  .............eh and less of the scary x


Eh, never said it was me that was scary, did I? :laugh:


----------



## martinmcg

Beklet said:


> Eh, never said it was me that was scary, did I? :laugh:


you not scary .... your a hunni 



Lin said:


> hahahahahha i jus burnt my gob on hot chocolate :lol: :lol: xxx


hot choc !! off to bed are you lol:laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hope you feel better soon sweeti x x x x


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> you not scary .... your a hunni


*looks around* Who, me? :confused1:

Shhh don't tell anyone, they all think I'm a bitch lol :laugh:



BabyYoYo said:


> Hope you feel better soon sweeti x x x x


Ah so do I! Think I'll have a hot bath - wouldn't mind a hot chocolate either but I don't have any! :sad:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Your bloody strong Bek, nowhere on Lin's level but strong


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Your bloody strong Bek, nowhere on Lin's level but strong


Brown-noser

:tongue:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Your bloody strong Bek, nowhere on Lin's level but strong


Er thanks....I think? :confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> Brown-noser
> 
> :tongue:


As long as i dont sniff:cool2:


----------



## dmcc

[email protected] said:


> thats a bloody strong leg workout! you should consider powerlifting





Beklet said:


> Hm the rest of me is really weak though!!! :laugh:


So? My bench press is crap compared to my deadlift and squat due to a dodgy shoulder. You can still do single-lift competitions, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> So? My bench press is crap compared to my deadlift and squat due to a dodgy shoulder. You can still do single-lift competitions, if I'm not mistaken.


I didn't know that, but it's not really my thing....and besides......ah, never mind  :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Oi missy, I'm being cajoled into PL competing (possibly) so you can be too.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Hm the rest of me is really weak though!!!
> 
> Well today was...er....exciting!
> 
> Went to the gym, for cardio. Was made less boring by Robsta who took my mind off the fact that cardio is so bloody tedious it's not funny though I was apparently working too hard.....
> 
> He nagged the gym staff, and I did and now it seems we might get to play the rock channel in the gym if we ask nicely.....
> 
> Oh yeah I did a few sets of ab stuff too....
> 
> The sore throat is still nagging and I'm starting to feel 'coldy' so gonna stay in and read books, sleep, watch TV etc. Never thought I'd say it but I actually looked forward to my porridge this morning
> 
> If I'm feeling OK tomorrow, it's off to Costco for bulk chicken and tuna buying :thumb:


Cardio always less tedious with company - and even less tedious than that if you add good music :thumbup1: get the cold sorted though chicky I told ya..... gotta watch that - if you dont knock it on the head it drags on and on.....



Lin said:


> Can't wait till you come up here chick because you know how you trained at the gym where God's are made  .....you will be able to train at the best gym on the continent
> 
> http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.com/
> 
> where *Princess's of Power* are made  xxx


Meh. You all train in good places and I in a sh1thole..... :cursing:



Beklet said:


> She-Ra???? Lol! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not sure what is made at my gym - apart from Scary Bastards :laugh:


Scary..... oh no me no thinks so haha.

Just a liddle puddy tat apparently. And too scared to get their photo taken..... :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Oi missy, I'm being cajoled into PL competing (possibly) so you can be too.


I'm being cajoled into all sorts of things - diet and cardio, I'll go with - anytthing else - forget it!!! :laugh:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Cardio always less tedious with company - and even less tedious than that if you add good music :thumbup1: get the cold sorted though chicky I told ya..... gotta watch that - if you dont knock it on the head it drags on and on.....
> 
> Meh. You all train in good places and I in a sh1thole..... :cursing:
> 
> Scary..... oh no me no thinks so haha.
> 
> Just a liddle puddy tat apparently. And too scared to get their photo taken..... :laugh:


OK I'm not training at all today! May go see Dr Jack though....:laugh:

And there are more scary people than you think in the gym lol - well, scary to me anyway :lol:

Erm anyway, food yesterday. Was surprisingly on the button lol. Despite feeling like crap towards the end of the day.

1. Porridge, dried fruit, scoop whey

2. PWO shake

3. Lean steak, veg

4. Lean steak, veg

5. Cottage cheese w/pineapple

Carbs 110g, protein 148g :thumb:

Off to town now to drink tea in the pub......or maybe coffee with a shot of whisky lol :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> Zara I have a cunning plan mwah h hhhhhh stick with me at the party i'll get you yer pic


lol sounds ominous haha! 



Beklet said:


> I'm being cajoled into all sorts of things - diet and cardio, I'll go with - anytthing else - forget it!!! :laugh:
> 
> OK I'm not training at all today! May go see Dr Jack though....:laugh:
> 
> And there are more scary people than you think in the gym lol - well, scary to me anyway :lol:
> 
> Erm anyway, food yesterday. Was surprisingly on the button lol. Despite feeling like crap towards the end of the day.
> 
> 1. Porridge, dried fruit, scoop whey
> 
> 2. PWO shake
> 
> 3. Lean steak, veg
> 
> 4. Lean steak, veg
> 
> 5. Cottage cheese w/pineapple
> 
> Carbs 110g, protein 148g :thumb:
> 
> Off to town now to drink tea in the pub......or maybe coffee with a shot of whisky lol :lol:


wheres 110g carbs coming from in that lot??? lol I cant see that much carbs there?

Drink tea in the pub? pffttt..... you know alcohol kills germs in your throat if its sore hey? :thumbup1:

And good shout with the day off training - do you lots of good


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol sounds ominous haha!
> 
> wheres 110g carbs coming from in that lot??? lol I cant see that much carbs there?
> 
> Drink tea in the pub? pffttt..... you know alcohol kills germs in your throat if its sore hey? :thumbup1:
> 
> And good shout with the day off training - do you lots of good


Erm OK there's 30g carbs in the porridge and fruit, 45g in PWO shake, 12-15g each with the steak and 8g in the cottage cheese :lol:

Might just have tea now then go back later for the JD...no carbs in JD lol :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Erm OK there's 30g carbs in the porridge and fruit, 45g in PWO shake, 12-15g each with the steak and 8g in the cottage cheese :lol:
> 
> Might just have tea now then go back later for the JD...no carbs in JD lol :lol:


Ah fair do's wasnt thinking of the steak...

Am jealous of ur day off is cardio for me today blurgh.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah fair do's wasnt thinking of the steak...
> 
> Am jealous of ur day off is cardio for me today blurgh.


Believe me, I'd rather have been in the gym


----------



## ba baracuss

Beklet said:


> Ha ha is he 7 stone???


No he's about 11 stone actually.


----------



## Beklet

ba baracuss said:


> No he's about 11 stone actually.


Heh heh so am I........ :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Drinking is bad.

Actually, it's not all bad. It's good because it got rid of my sore throat.

It's bad because it makes me chat up (2) skinny 23 year olds, contemplate staying at an ex FB's cos he lives near the kebab shop and I wanted a chicken kebab (and I can't believe I live miles form any takeaway at all! Would have been cold before I got home :cursing: )

It also renders me incapable of being able to use a knife, and the only protein I have in my house apart from powder is frozen prawns.......hence why I've just eaten toast.....not good....and my butter is also out of date but it tasted OK...

Oh and it also makes me type utter drivel on my journal... :lol:

Did have the option of going to the gay bar with everyone cos it's open till 4 but by then something bad would have happened, and I want to go to the gym tomorrow...er later :blush:


----------



## Beklet

Oh yeah....food

1. Porridge, whey, dried fruit

2. Tuna sandwich

3. Prawn stir fry

4. Cottage cheese w/pineapple, 2 slices bread

5. 3 (small) slices toast

Totals 118g carbs (believe it or not - that PWO shake contains 45g so makes a big difference if I don't have it!) and 115g protein (oops :blush: )

Ah well, cheat meal tomorrow - Chinese and Krispy Kreme maple iced :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Drinking is bad.
> 
> *
> Actually, it's not all bad. It's good because it got rid of my sore throat.*
> 
> It's bad because it makes me chat up (2) skinny 23 year olds, contemplate staying at an ex FB's cos he lives near the kebab shop and I wanted a chicken kebab (and I can't believe I live miles form any takeaway at all! Would have been cold before I got home :cursing: )
> 
> It also renders me incapable of being able to use a knife, and the only protein I have in my house apart from powder is frozen prawns.......hence why I've just eaten toast.....not good....and my butter is also out of date but it tasted OK...
> 
> Oh and it also makes me type utter drivel on my journal... :lol:
> 
> Did have the option of going to the gay bar with everyone cos it's open till 4 but by then something bad would have happened, and I want to go to the gym tomorrow...er later :blush:


TOLD YA!!!!! 

drinking kills the throat germs :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

I went to the gym, despite feeling a bit crap. Wasn't sure whether to do weights but after 10 mins of cardio decided it probably wasn't a good idea....

Did the cardio and some ab work, was so vacant I forgot to have my PWO shake AND the sauna!!!

However was impressed when I got in the changing rooms to note they had the rock channel on.....:laugh: unfortunately it wasn't on in the main gym..ah well it's a start!

Just been to Costco for my meat shopping - got 24 chicken breasts (just over 4kg), 2kg frozen prawns and 6 tins tuna so that's my meat for the month sorted! Just need to buy protein, cottage cheese and veg for the rest of the month :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Just been to Costco for my meat shopping - got 24 chicken breasts (just over 4kg), 2kg frozen prawns and 6 tins tuna so that's my meat for the month sorted! Just need to buy protein, cottage cheese and veg for the rest of the month :thumb:


LOL that would only feed me for 1-2 weeks....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL that would only feed me for 1-2 weeks....


Nah, it's around 4oz chicken or prawns per meal so there's around 35 chicken, 15 prawn and 9 tuna meals....I also have a couple of days in a hotel coming up, and Christmas and birthday as well as works do so it should still last me the month for 3 meals a day - the rest are cottage cheese or whey based 

Feel like crap right now - nose blocked, can't find my good decongestants so no sleep for me, really.

Cheat meal was yummy - got it just before my sense of smell and taste disappeared completely. Eating will be a struggle tomorrow cos I won't want to - may go and buy soup and drink protein shakes all day lol :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Nah, it's around 4oz chicken or prawns per meal so there's around 35 chicken, 15 prawn and 9 tuna meals....I also have a couple of days in a hotel coming up, and Christmas and birthday as well as works do so it should still last me the month for 3 meals a day - the rest are cottage cheese or whey based
> 
> Feel like crap right now - nose blocked, can't find my good decongestants so no sleep for me, really.
> 
> Cheat meal was yummy - got it just before my sense of smell and taste disappeared completely. Eating will be a struggle tomorrow cos I won't want to - may go and buy soup and drink protein shakes all day lol :laugh:


4oz chicken??? Man I'd starve to death on that :laugh:

(oohh speaking of which.... time to eat..... mmmmm)


----------



## coco

Beklet said:


> Nah, it's around 4oz chicken or prawns per meal so there's around 35 chicken, 15 prawn and 9 tuna meals....I also have a couple of days in a hotel coming up, and Christmas and birthday as well as works do so it should still last me the month for 3 meals a day - the rest are cottage cheese or whey based
> 
> Feel like crap right now - nose blocked, can't find my good decongestants so no sleep for me, really.
> 
> Cheat meal was yummy - got it just before my sense of smell and taste disappeared completely. Eating will be a struggle tomorrow cos I won't want to - may go and buy soup and *drink protein shakes all day* lol :laugh:


im ill just now and thats how im spending my day at work -watching sky and drinking shakes - no appetite.

good journal, interesting reading and some good weights

good luck with it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> 4oz chicken??? Man I'd starve to death on that :laugh:
> 
> (oohh speaking of which.... time to eat..... mmmmm)


I'm dieting FFS blame Lin (with her 100g chicken per meal diet thingy) and Pitbull (for pretty much confirming it......) :lol:

I hate you all... (actually I don't cos it's working lol) :thumb:

Well, starting late today. Only just had breakfast, gotta go shopping shortly for veg and stuff - good job I'm not hungry! Due to crappy cold I got to sleep at 5am. And 7am. And 9am. I have given up trying to sleep. :cursing:

I do have some lovely roast beef to look forward to this evening courtesy of my great friends  I have some great friends.......as I found out earlier..... :wub:

Ugh I hate shopping - a month before Christmas too - Sainsbury's will be hell on earth - but not a very deep level - the seventh level of hell is reserved for Tesco :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha you're kidding, right? Lidl is rammed - both of them (yeah we have 2) - it's the supermarket of choice for the Polish - and they sell far too much yummy continental chocolate for my feeble willpower to take! :laugh:

And ya know I'm not a big fan of white fish - mainly cos it tastes gopping when eaten cold :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> River Cobbler sold at Tesco's in the fresh bit is lurverly and cheap, cook rice and peas, throw mushy's in pan with olive oil cook, throw in rice n that, cook fish throw that in, garlic...bada-bing-bada-bong yummy :thumb:


Sounds marvellous....too many carbs lol - but then I'm not working out at mo so no need for that PWO shake... :lol: Ah that means I might be able to have a Yorkie with my beef later - yum! :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lin said:


> No it isnt, tis what I have
> 
> 22g dried weight rice
> 
> lots mushy's (they dont count)
> 
> 150g fish
> 
> 10ml oil
> 
> 1tblsp peas xx


Sounds nice, might cook it tonight, Will have to double the quantities like


----------



## Beklet

coco said:


> im ill just now and thats how im spending my day at work -watching sky and drinking shakes - no appetite.
> 
> good journal, interesting reading and some good weights
> 
> good luck with it. :thumbup1:


Cheers :thumb:

Ugh, I have earache now.

Oh, cock. :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> use a cotton bud hun its easier :laugh:


Ha ha that makes it worse.......

No cock to hand, either :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> use a cotton bud hun its easier :laugh:





Beklet said:


> Ha ha that makes it worse.......
> 
> No cock to hand, either :lol:


LMFAO


----------



## Beklet

Had a stinker of a cold the last few days....managed a bit of cardio on Sat but nothing since then - just dosed myself up on whatever I can and have half a rainforest of tissues in the bin......:sad:

Food is a nightmare cos I've had no appetite, so yesterday was a washout and today's not much better!

Yesterday;

Porridge with whey and dried fruit

Hot chocolate

Cottage cheee w/pineapple

Cups of tea

Roast beef, yorkshire pudding and loads of veg....

Today:

Porridge with whey and dried fruit

Tea

Bag of crisps :blush:

Grilled chicken and salad

Appetite non existent, but I feel better than I did yesterday....have to do a site visit tomorrow so hopefully I'll get more than 3 hours' sleep tonight


----------



## toxo

get better soon, i hate it when illness gets in the way of training.


----------



## Beklet

[email protected] said:


> get better soon, i hate it when illness gets in the way of training.


So do I! A whole week since I last did weights - argh!!!

Well, sod's law - I feel much better today - still not 100% but human again, and I have my appetite back :thumb:

With a venegance - I want to eat everything in sight!

Of course I'm spending the next 2 days in a hotel, so I can't get to the gym, and my mealtimes are dictated.... :cursing:

The hotel has a 'gym' so I'll at least be able to do cardio....oh joy :laugh:

And I've lost just over an inch from my waist in total - only another 4" to go lol :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hey - the 2 days enforced rest might be a good thing - make sure you are properly recovered :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Ugh, I feel like a total lard****......been a week since I trained, and I'm feeling OK, if a littly phlegmy....

Went to the hotel gym earlier - had dumbbells......up to 15kg :laugh:

Did a few machine exercises (chest and shoulder press, lat and tricep pulldowns) but got bored and went for a swim.

Not happy about this eating 3 times a day cos now I feel fat and bloated, and all the feeling crap thing has come back. Usually, if I'm eating well and training, i feel pretty good about the progress I'm making, but today I just see a fat blob in the mirror :sad:

Hopefully it'll sort itself out when I get home......

Was in the classroom earlier, being a belligerent passenger and noticed a protein shaker on the floor - it's obviously a good sign that I spent the rest of the afternoon craving a protein shake..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha can't even look at what I wrote last night cos this stupid PC doesn't like a certain word (cock, apparently lol)

Erm anyway I'm feeling much less of a mardy bint and will be back at the gym and eating properly from tomorrow! Well, the eating properly will be from when I get home this evening, but you know what I mean.

Slight amendment to programme courtesy of an excellent post by Tall that I only spotted the other day :blush: Cheers! 

So tomorrow starts with a push day......Yay for real food!


----------



## ShaunMc

when the going gets tuf the tuf get to ironworx home of the gods

know how u feel tho .. i feel like a total waste of space .. not trained this week and look like a lump of poo


----------



## Beklet

ShaunMc said:


> when the going gets tuf the tuf get to ironworx home of the gods
> 
> know how u feel tho .. i feel like a total waste of space .. not trained this week and look like a lump of poo


I know how you feel - haven't done too much damage - my belly is still bloated but looking forward to deadlifts later......

Should remember to prepare my food the night before though - in my semi conscious state this morning i managed to slice my thumb open on a can of tuna :cursing:


----------



## shauno

Alrite beklet?

was wondering as you live quite close if youve ever been to santa pod?

i did nsome work in bedfrod last year the place was called iirc marston or something i think it was a double barrelled name


----------



## Beklet

shauno said:


> Alrite beklet?
> 
> was wondering as you live quite close if youve ever been to santa pod?
> 
> i did nsome work in bedfrod last year the place was called iirc marston or something i think it was a double barrelled name


Aye, been there a few times - usually for the Hot Rod shows - love the top fuellers!!!

You're thinking of Marston Moreteyne :laugh:

Have friends in Welly - just debating whether to visit them for Crimble, will prob mean a drunken evening in Kettering lol! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Wasn't expecting much today, due to still having a bit of a cold - at the catarrh stage - oh lovely! Had to keep going off to blow my nose....

Workout suffered a bit due to me slicing my thumb open on a tin of tuna this morning - to add insult to injury I then forgot to take my food to work so had to hunt round Boots and stuff for something suitable 

No PBs but not too shabby, really...

Hyperextensions 2x10

Deadlift

60kg 1x5

80kg 3x5, 1x4

Cable rows

57kg 5x5

Lat pulldown (was supposed to be pullups but someone was using it)

54kg 5x5

22 mins cardio (had to stop to blow my nose!)

Food hasn't been too awful today, except the bag of Doritos....won't get meal 6 in I don't think, and carbs will be over, but a massive improvement on the last couple of days.

Food today;

1. Porridge, scoop whey and raisins

2. Caesar salad, apple, Doritos (bad bad bad)

3. Tin of tuna salad stuff, olives, half small bottle Coke Zero

4. PWO shake

Plan for tonight is either chicken or prawn stir fry...

Totals looking to be around 130g protein, 145g carbs - not great but not hideous.....

No real damage done, hopefully this cold will be cleared up by next week and I can get back to it properly.

Tomorrow will probably be cardio only, depends how I feel.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

well done for toughing through it chick, hope the nasty cold buggers off soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> well done for toughing through it chick, hope the nasty cold buggers off soon :thumbup1:


So do I!!! 

I did manage to get the cottage cheese in but now I'm knackered and having an early night..... :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good good, least you're managing to get some decent food in


----------



## shauno

Beklet said:


> Aye, been there a few times - usually for the Hot Rod shows - love the top fuellers!!!
> 
> You're thinking of *Marston Moreteyne* :laugh:
> 
> Have friends in Welly - just debating whether to visit them for Crimble, will prob mean a drunken evening in Kettering lol! :thumb:


yeah funnily enough i was working for an italian family lol

about a douzen doors down from a pub i think its near a co-op or tesco express aswell.

welly's a dive :lol: kettering is quite a good night though i think. i used to work in the county courts in wellingborough and kettering altering each week being an office bitch basically. rehab in ketto is quite popular at the moment.

went out in rushden a couple weeks back and that was a **** night out.

theres a guy that lives down the road from me called al whos a bit of a santa pod /drag racing legend apparently. used to have 'als gasser' painted on his cars or something.

ive only ever been to santapod once to a vw edition 38 show. whenh its on your doorstep you dont bother i suppose.


----------



## Beklet

Heh if I'm out in Kettering, it'll be Sawyers.....

I bet my mates know him - they're into gassers and stuff...

Ah Santa Pod isn't exactly far from me, either... :lol:

I'm being all domestic and baking mince pies lol - not that I can taste them or anything....


----------



## Beklet

It's my journal, and I'll rant cos...well, that's what I do!!!!

It's fecking FREEZING outside - my car is parked a mile away at work cos I ran out of petrol, despite the needle not being at the end of the red so I have to go and rescue it tomorrow whenever Tesco opens....I'm poor, therefore too tight to put all the heaters on so I'm sitting here in my coat.... 

I made a test batch of mince pies but can't taste them due to being totally congested - FFS though my tester says they are nice and he can taste the brandy and JD in them....

Due to nose blockage I can't sleep, even though I'm exhausted - last night I woke up every 20 minutes cos when I actually fell asleep, my mouth closed and I couldn't breathe and kept having dreams I was suffocating...lovely :cursing:

Did I mention it's bloody COLD, another sleepless night and all I really want, right at this moment is a sodding hug. :crying:

Gah.

/rant


----------



## Guest

Cheer up Bek.. Here's a hug for you


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Cheer up Bek.. Here's a hug for you
> 
> View attachment 19581


Aw, kitties..... :wub:

Thanks.....that's just what I need - a big hug from a bigger stronger kitty...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Did I mention it's bloody COLD, another sleepless night and all I really want, right at this moment is a sodding hug. :crying:
> 
> Gah.
> 
> /rant


T'is also cold up here and I not sleeping too....

Here are some Lioness cuddles from the Little Lion aka Zara-Leoni


----------



## Beklet

Aw..... :wub:


----------



## Beklet

No gym today - still ill bit feeling better - despite the evil headache.....

My car ran out of petrol yesterday - in the work car park, so at least it was safe :laugh:

If I hadn't parked there it would have run out on the busiest roundabout in town :scared:

Went to bail it out today with a can of petrol and it took a while to start....now it's freezing out, it has its own 'auto choke'* aka revving like a bastard so you end up cruising along at 30mph in 4th with no feet on the pedals - scary! Stopping at junctions takes extra effort on the already hopeless brakes and the person in front thinking I am a boy racer tosser.....

To add insult to injury, although I've had no heating in the car since I bought it, this evening the blower packed up too, so I have no way of demisting the screen. It's also so cold I had to use de-icer on the INSIDE of the windscreen :lol:

Oh boy.....it has a stealth sticker on the rear screen which someone's pulled off at some point, but still shows up when it gets iced up - it's SO 80s.....










Just washing the gym kit - have parked car underground so hopefully it won't be too iced up tomorrow.....

* Please note, my car actually has no choke of any kind :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Thoroughly bored of being ill now. :cursing:

Want to train but blocked sinuses and ears have affected my balance so would be cardio only (if I get there - I left my nice clean kit at home too cos I'm a tw at  )

Despite feeling like death this morning (headache, dizzy and queasy), I feel a bit better now, though my head is still sore - I managed a nice breakfast at the pub earlier (at 1pm lol) and will try to get plenty of food in this afternoon - I've not been eating as much as I should - have discovered porridge is impossible to eat with no sense of taste, it makes me gag.... :sad:

I'll stop complaining soon, I promise, just as soon as I feel better!


----------



## martinmcg

get well soon beklet .. then go smash it up in the gym .. might be training down that way over xmas


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Did you manage to get to work today then and smuggle some dog porn through?


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> get well soon beklet .. then go smash it up in the gym .. might be training down that way over xmas


Yeah? How come? And where?

And yeah my car does rock but the MOT is gonna crucify me - it's not well :crying:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Did you manage to get to work today then and smuggle some dog porn through?


Got to work about 10...was in the pub for 12 then back just after 2.... :whistling: I drank TEA, btw.....:laugh:

No dog porn - was just incredibly rude to the brown nosed slimy manager's manager who is desperately trying to trip us all up and land my boss in the sh1t :cursing:

What a tosser.


----------



## martinmcg

Beklet said:


> Yeah? How come? And where?
> 
> And yeah my car does rock but the MOT is gonna crucify me - it's not well :crying:


visting relatives at crimbo !!! will need to escape ha ha , dont no where yet havnt looked into it .. any recomendations ?? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> visting relatives at crimbo !!! will need to escape ha ha , dont no where yet havnt looked into it .. any recomendations ?? :whistling:


Where do the relatives live?


----------



## martinmcg

Beklet said:


> Where do the relatives live?


little cransley.. spelt right i think ha ha


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> little cransley.. spelt right i think ha ha


Where the hell's that? :confused1:

Ah it's near Kettering - a good 20-25 miles from here....


----------



## martinmcg

Beklet said:


> Where the hell's that? :confused1:
> 
> Ah it's near Kettering - a good 20-25 miles from here....


thats ok i werent gonna jog in ha ha


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> thats ok i werent gonna jog in ha ha


Dunno any gyms there, but there's one or two in Bedford that aren't bad 

Well I've managed to borrow a pimpmobile for tomorrow so had to have a quick lesson in how to drive an auto......lol :laugh:

I'm confused - the heating works, it has electric windows, power steering and a stereo!!! It's all very odd... :lol:


----------



## martinmcg

I'm confused - the heating works, it has electric windows, power steering and a stereo!!! It's all very odd... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> turn the radio off,leave all the windows open and put heating on cold with no blower ....... you feel right at home again  :laugh:


It's most odd lol!!!

Right, think I'm gonna attempt to get to the gym - cardio oh joy oh ****ing joy...think I'm hungry too - oooh!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Well, I went to the gym. Wasn't sure whether to do weights but after 15 mins on the crosstrainer, got off to blow my nose and felt a bit dizzy. So maybe not, eh?  Did the other 15 mins of cardio on something I couldn't fall off then some ab stuff hyperextensions. Felt a lot better for doing it though - even more determined to hit the weights tomorrow!!!

My car is still ill will have to bite the bullet and get the pre-MOT done so I can cry on the failure sheet..... :crying:

Really think I'm gonna have to get a second job, even though the hours and type of jobs I can do are limited...... :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bek, ffs woman, its winter - get a decent car! No wonder you keep getting sick


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bek, ffs woman, its winter - get a decent car! No wonder you keep getting sick


I have a decent car......the fixes are easy, but getting the parts isn't.....if I could afford a new car for winter, I'd get one....


----------



## Beklet

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

No gym for me today then - I'll be looking at my car, trying to work out why the fan doesn't work, how I'm going to fix my heating and whether it will get me to work tomorrow......

Damn I'm ****ed off!!! I'd been training hard, getting so much stronger then events conspire to mess me up - I am NOT impressed!!!!! :crying:


----------



## Beklet

OK I'm not going to get hypothermia in my car now, and I'll be able to see out of the windscreen as well....my headlights and horn work, though my brakes are proper ropey but that's a given, really :lol:

Visit tomorrow, I'm actually twitching to get back in the gym now.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> OK I'm not going to get hypothermia in my car now, and I'll be able to see out of the windscreen as well....my headlights and horn work, though my brakes are proper ropey but that's a given, really :lol:
> 
> Visit tomorrow, I'm actually twitching to get back in the gym now.... :thumb:


The car is back up in running!!!!.......yay....... So come pick me up and we can go to the gym


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> The car is back up in running!!!!.......yay....... So come pick me up and we can go to the gym


Lol don't think it'll get that far......it was running anyway but had no way of clearing the windscreen or stopping it fogging up so was a nightmare to drive :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Managed my breakfast without gagging and was starving 15 mins later which is a good sign, I think 

Was admittedly a meal down before I went to the gym....

Unexciting workout - nothing special - felt weak as a kitten and my head was pounding by the end of it because of my still blocked sinuses. Had no grip for the rows so completed the sets on the cable row...except i felt dizzy when I'd done....argh!!

But I'm back at it, will improve from here...

Hyperextensions 2x10 (warm up)

Deadlift

60kg 1x5

70kg 1x5

80kg 3x4 (not my grip this time - my legs felt weak :cursing: )

Barbell row

60kg 3x4 (appalling grip issues....gonna have to bite the bullet and get some straps - not happy!!)

Lat pulldown

47kg 1x5

54kg 3x5

62kg 2x3 PB (see, something went right lol!)

Cable row

57kg 2x5 (felt dizzy after these - oops)

25 mins cardio

This evening I will be out with a friend or two, watching Transporter 3, and enjoying the violence, guns, car chases and perving over Jason Statham :lol:

Oh, and my car is warm, the screen clears, the wiper jets are no longer blocked and it's a pleasure to drive again! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Chalk!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Chalk!


I want chalk - where do I get it? 

I tried the letting the bar sit in the crook of my fingers and I just dropped it....oops!


----------



## ElfinTan

lol We get ours from climbing shops and you can get the bags to keep it in from there too. Chalk really does work wonders. By 'sitting the in the crook' I mean not hanging on to it for dear life...it fatiques the forearms too quickly which of course then affects your grip!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> lol We get ours from climbing shops and you can get the bags to keep it in from there too. Chalk really does work wonders. By 'sitting the in the crook' I mean not hanging on to it for dear life...it fatiques the forearms too quickly which of course then affects your grip!


Cool, will have a look next time I go to MK..... :thumb:

I did that - but the weight just forced my fingers open - was not nice!!!! (I have tiny hands lol)


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> the power grabs work fine for me Bex  xxx


I've heard they're not so great after 100kg though....I want to be there soon!!! :laugh:

Just cardio today, as I'm STILL not right - going out tonight - hopefully Dr Jack will sort it :lol:

Food OK apart from extra 4oz grapes as my appetite has returned with a venegance!

Tomorrow should be push day, providing there's anyone in there to spot me.

Saw Mince Pie Man - he'll be in Monday so will make sure I save a couple :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Oops failed to go out....ah well, saves me some money :thumb:

Just dropped my tub of cottage cheese so have to eat all of it cos it split - damn shame.... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Get it down yer neck:tongue: Glad to hear the old bangers up and running again


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Get it down yer neck:tongue: Glad to hear the old bangers up and running again


Old Fords never die!!!!! :thumb: It's not that it stopped running, but things go wrong and make it 'interesting' to drive. If you're not into old cars, you'd never understand all the fun of learning about your car's individual quirks...... 

I ate it - all 300g of it - oops! Gonna be a boring git and go to bed now - I've neglected my reading recently


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Old Fords never die!!!!! :thumb: It's not that it stopped running, but things go wrong and make it 'interesting' to drive. If you're not into old cars, you'd never understand all the fun of learning about your car's individual quirks......
> 
> I ate it - all 300g of it - oops! Gonna be a boring git and go to bed now - I've neglected my reading recently


Haha never had an old car so no not into them. You're not the only boring one, i'm in on a friday night with my slippers with a mug of tea and my pipe. Lol i sound like a 60 year old:beer:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Haha never had an old car so no not into them. You're not the only boring one, i'm in on a friday night with my slippers with a mug of tea and my pipe. Lol i sound like a 60 year old:beer:


Ah I was gonna go out but changed my mind.....I'd only have got appallingly drunk and offensive :laugh:

I have no slippers, or milk to make tea and I'm not drunk enough to smoke heh heh....

You like the flashy new cars then eh? With all the poncey crap like power steering, ABS, airbags, electric windows and mirrors, parking sensors and front wheel drive? :lol: (joking!)


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> I ate it - all 300g of it - oops!


That is going to make for some lovely gas Bek.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Grrr bit of a mixed bag today - still snotty bit feeling much better.

Not usually one to lift on one meal, but decided to anyway.

Unfortunately, workout was not at all what I'd planned due to a complete absence of trainers. In fact there was just one member of staff in total, and the trainer hadn't turned up (was their party last night lol)

Dumbbell bench press

16kg 1x10 - at this point I find out there are no trainers, and the gym is almost empty so no-one to ask for a spot... :cursing:

Chest press machine

40kg 5x5

Flye machine

55kg 3x6

S/M standing shoulder press

10kg 1x5

20kg 4x5 (this really hurt!)

Reverse pec deck

40kg 3x6

Lateral raise

8kg 2x6

10kg 1x6

Parallel bar dips

BW 5x5

Pressdown

18.25 1x8

26,25 2x8

Pressups 3x10

20 mins cardio


----------



## ElfinTan

My hands are TTTTIIIIIIINNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But pretty strong from the massaging but that has a negative too in that my joints gets sore pretty quick too! All the fun of the fair ;0)


----------



## ElfinTan

It is murder and certainly plays havok but hey...sh*t happens....better than working for a living:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Mmmmmmmmmm Jason Statham....


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm Jason Statham....


Quite......

Apparently he grew up near me - his school always used to beat us at netball :lol:

Damn, if I knew then.......:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> still not seen that film :cursing: feel a right plonker goin in the pics on ma own :cool2: xxx


Glad I didn't - there were only about 5 of us there!!!!

If I could get up there I'd watch it again..... :devil2:

No gym today but have a nasty headache - will go into town for some fresh air and kick some chavs :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> No gym today but have a nasty headache - will go into town for some fresh air and kick some chavs :cursing:


Sounds like good exercise to me


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Glad I didn't - there were only about 5 of us there!!!!
> 
> If I could get up there I'd watch it again..... :devil2:
> 
> No gym today but have a nasty headache - will go into town for some fresh air and kick some chavs :cursing:


Kick em twice for me as well please!!!


----------



## Beklet

My workouts. In general, they're going well, but there's something missing.

Yes, my weights are going up, I'm getting stronger, I'm getting PBs regularly BUT the intensity isn't there. Sure, when I'm doing the exercise, it's hard, but I don't get that jelly legged feeling after a leg workout, the 'I can't steer my car for 2 days after a chest workout' feeling at all. Sometimes I wonder if I'm actually progressing, even though I am.

So, I'm going to try upping the intensity. The last time I got a really good feeling was when a trainer bullied me through chest day, making me do super slow dumbbell flyes immediately after a set of incline presses - THAT'S the feeling I want where my arms are shaking so much I can barely move even the piddly 10kg dumbbells I had in my hands at the time... :thumb:

Of course, that will be added to chest day lol...

Today's workout - I haven't trained legs for 3 weeks, so felt very weak. Not great but not hideous - should be OK in a couple of weeks...

Squats (Smith machine)

50kg 1x10

70kg 3x5

80kg 2x5 (feck these were HARD!!)

SLDL

70kg 5x5 PB

Hack squat

100kg 3x6 PB (But not the best form, lol)

Calf raises on hack squat machine

150kg 4x8

Leg Ext

68kg 1x6

75kg 2x6

Leg curl

32kg 1x8

39kg 2x6

15 mins cardio (yes, that's poor :blush: )

In good news......

*My car passed its MOT  *

*
*

*
*I went to a charity shop and bought a size 12 skirt that was a bit too big :thumb: And a completely random top my mate made me buy which is turquoise/blue with orange goldfish on it - the two colours I never ever wear....:laugh: (not including yellow, beige and white)

As my car is deemed roadworthy and not in need of loads of spare parts, if I save my pennies I can go to Hampshire for Boxing Day to see friends - and my car goes home for Crimble - Yay!!!!

Food will be an issue cos I'm poor - will have to be imaginative with chicken, prawns, minced beef and the assortment of frozen veg I have lurking in the freezer...... :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Kick em twice for me as well please!!!


I tripped one up - does that count? :laugh:


----------



## jw007

How are you on your 100kg DL target??

Got any straps yet???

What sort of motivation exactly am I supposed to provide LMAO

xx


----------



## dmcc

I've got a photo of your ass floating around somewhere...


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> I tripped one up - does that count? :laugh:


It's a start lol.

How is your timing between sets? I found when I cut my timing down to 45 - 60 secs it brought a lot of pain along to play.

also I pre-exhaust now before every big compound. Also hurts like nothing else!


----------



## jw007

dmcc said:


> I've got a photo of your ass floating around somewhere...


well used no doubt (not my ass the pic) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> How are you on your 100kg DL target??
> 
> Got any straps yet???
> 
> What sort of motivation exactly am I supposed to provide LMAO
> 
> xx


Ha ha Was on 90kg without grip issues before I got ill - I'm not using any straps for deads till I can do 100kg (yes I'm stubborn) :tongue: But I need to get some for rows :sad:

Whatever motivated Darren..... :whistling:



dmcc said:


> I've got a photo of your ass floating around somewhere...


Lol, that'll be a start..... 



windsor81 said:


> It's a start lol.
> 
> How is your timing between sets? I found when I cut my timing down to 45 - 60 secs it brought a lot of pain along to play.
> 
> also I pre-exhaust now before every big compound. Also hurts like nothing else!


It depends on the exercise - longer between heavy compounds but I think the supersets will probably help :lol: And doing slightly l...l...l..lo....lo....lower *cringe* weights on some exercises

Oh god that hurt, writing that :scared:


----------



## Beklet

What did I say yesterday?

Not enough intensity?

Hmmm well my legs say different today :lol:

Not terrible but my hamstrings are complaining a bit!!!!

Oh, and didn't see Mince Pie Man yesterday, so my friends ate them all instead and pronounced them 'damn tasty' :tongue:

Have to go and buy more flour later - I still have 4 jars left......


----------



## Beklet

After today, I'm more determined to keep myself to myself. After an odd couple of weeks where people at the gym started taking to me, the last week or so there's been nothing - even the people who normally talk to me have walked past without even saying hello. Apart from the female gym staff. How odd. The politics at work and everywhere else have almost got me to boiling point, the bit where I tell everyone in the office/pub/room that they're all a bunch of whinging feckers and to keep out of my way!!! :cursing:

I've been forgetting to write my food down - not that there was much to write when I was ill anyway! Yesterday was OK except one meal was a breakfast..oops!

Today's has been spot on - possibly a bit high in protein and low in carbs but I'll cope.

No weights today just cardio and abs.

Back day tomorrow and I have to get that 100kg deadlift or JW007 will ridicule me and call me a big girly poof :lol:

Odd moment - was wandering around Tesco earlier, and was in the baking aisle. There, with all the flour, icing, dried fruit and yeast were single serving sachets of a Sci-Mx protein powder - possibly the most random product placing ever!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

It's a sign.

Don;t let people get you down, and no reason to change and keep yourself to yourself, i have those days all the time when you just feel like everyone is being ignorant towards you. I bet tomorrow you will go in and everyone will be back to normal.

I get the politics as well, I work on a floating bean can with 3000 people onboard, the politics with all those people locked up together is unbelievable!!! I found pitying people helped me alot. No point in letting it get to you though, just plead the 5th of Jack and belittle them publicly, i find that helps me out!!

Oh by the way, congrats on the leg pain!! (what a bizzare thing to say to someone!)


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> It's a sign.
> 
> Don;t let people get you down, and no reason to change and keep yourself to yourself, i have those days all the time when you just feel like everyone is being ignorant towards you. I bet tomorrow you will go in and everyone will be back to normal.
> 
> I get the politics as well, I work on a floating bean can with 3000 people onboard, the politics with all those people locked up together is unbelievable!!! I found pitying people helped me alot. No point in letting it get to you though, just plead the 5th of Jack and belittle them publicly, i find that helps me out!!
> 
> Oh by the way, congrats on the leg pain!! (what a bizzare thing to say to someone!)


Ha ha thanks - it's really starting to kick in now!!!

Work isn't so bad - I don't have to sit in the office every day - I work with some great people, but the boss's boss turns up sometimes and he's a cretin. Nasty two faced back stabbing oily condescending lying smarmy brown nosing weasel! :cursing:

Gym p1ss up on Sat - Jack will be getting it, and so will anyone else who gets in my way!!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Gym p1ss up on Sat - Jack will be getting it, and so will anyone else who gets in my way!!! :laugh:


Lucky b*stards 

Agh, these people only come around because of some kind of deficency in there own existance that they feel they need to show up and prove themselves to people like us that couldn't really care less one way or another whether we never see them again.

just walk fast and carry a clipboard, no-one will ever bother you again!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Lucky b*stards
> 
> Agh, these people only come around because of some kind of deficency in there own existance that they feel they need to show up and prove themselves to people like us that couldn't really care less one way or another whether we never see them again.
> 
> just walk fast and carry a clipboard, no-one will ever bother you again!


Not lucky - I like Jack, but the others will be getting the wrong end of my temper - and you know they say small people have big tempers? Oh yeah.......:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

i look forward to never p*ssing you off then lol


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> i look forward to never p*ssing you off then lol


It takes a lot to annoy me, but when I'm annoyed......:laugh:

Will be pull day today....usually my favourite but gobby wench here opened her trap, didn't she? Not enough intensity, didn't feel like I did anything blah blah blah.... 

Well this morning my hamstrings are SORE! Bending my legs is an effort - sore quads I can deal with, but sore hamstrings on deadlift day...nice!!! :lol:

In less of a foul mood today but still a bit grumpy. Determined to have a good gym session and justify the mince pie I ate with my breakfast..... :innocent:

(and the one I'll probably eat with my tea...)


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> It takes a lot to annoy me, but when I'm annoyed......:laugh:
> 
> Will be pull day today....usually my favourite but gobby wench here opened her trap, didn't she? Not enough intensity, didn't feel like I did anything blah blah blah....
> 
> Well this morning my hamstrings are SORE! Bending my legs is an effort - sore quads I can deal with, but sore hamstrings on deadlift day...nice!!! :lol:
> 
> In less of a foul mood today but still a bit grumpy. Determined to have a good gym session and justify the mince pie I ate with my breakfast..... :innocent:
> 
> (and the one I'll probably eat with my tea...)


Good luck with DL, Lets hope anger spills over into workout and makes for a mega lift remember my gym credo

"one more rep, you dont wanna be no pencil neck":thumb:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Good luck with DL, Lets hope anger spills over into workout and makes for a mega lift remember my gym credo
> 
> "one more rep, you dont wanna be no pencil neck":thumb:


LMAO - so you like women with an 18" neck then???

If I don't get that 100kg, even if it's just one, I'll be bloody annoyed!!!! :cursing:


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> *LMAO - so you like women with an 18" neck* then???
> 
> If I don't get that 100kg, even if it's just one, I'll be bloody annoyed!!!! :cursing:


Dont have any women in my gym, was just telling you my gyms credo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Dont have any women in my gym, was just telling you my gyms credo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your gym sounds fun.... 

Mince Pie Man was in today - asked him where he was MOn - apparenty in bed with a hangover. He then asked if I'd brought the pies in....of course I had!!!! That's the second time recently a man has been surprised when I've done exactly what I said I'd do........do I not have an honest face? :laugh: 

Was a bit naughty today - only 15 mins cardio...

Weights weren't bad though but my right side hurts a bit. Oh dear...

Deadlifts

60kg 1x8

80kg 2x5

90kg 1x3

100kg 2x1 PB :bounce: First one was perfect form, felt quite strong lifting it - the second wasn't as good - legs were really wobbling but I locked out!

Lat pulldowns

54kg 2x6

61kg 2x4

Cable row

57kg 2x6

62kg 1x6 PB

Hammer curls

12kg 3x8 (lovered the weight on these to improve form)

Concentration curls

8kg 1x8

10kg 2x6 (wrists completely shot by this point :laugh: )

Hyperextensions

3x10

Enjoyed that workout! Chest on Friday - think I'll have to go to a 4 day split again and train shoulders separately though.....


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Your gym sounds fun....
> 
> Mince Pie Man was in today - asked him where he was MOn - apparenty in bed with a hangover. He then asked if I'd brought the pies in....of course I had!!!! That's the second time recently a man has been surprised when I've done exactly what I said I'd do........do I not have an honest face? :laugh:
> 
> Was a bit naughty today - only 15 mins cardio...
> 
> Weights weren't bad though but my right side hurts a bit. Oh dear...
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg 1x8
> 
> 80kg 2x5
> 
> 90kg 1x3
> 
> *100kg 2x1 **PB* :bounce: First one was perfect form, felt quite strong lifting it - the second wasn't as good - legs were really wobbling but I locked out!
> 
> Lat pulldowns
> 
> 54kg 2x6
> 
> 61kg 2x4
> 
> Cable row
> 
> 57kg 2x6
> 
> 62kg 1x6 PB
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 12kg 3x8 (lovered the weight on these to improve form)
> 
> Concentration curls
> 
> 8kg 1x8
> 
> 10kg 2x6 (wrists completely shot by this point :laugh: )
> 
> Hyperextensions
> 
> 3x10
> 
> Enjoyed that workout! Chest on Friday - think I'll have to go to a 4 day split again and train shoulders separately though.....


 :bounce: :bounce: woohoo well done :beer:

xx


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: woohoo well done :beer:
> 
> xx


See - the motivation helped......  :whistling: :innocent: x


----------



## Kezz

Well doneth :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: , bet you are well made up


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> WOOAH YEAH BABY nice one hunni yer strong fecker....so proud of yer
> 
> Linny xxx


 :blush: :blush:

Not strong enough though.......130kg next target - twice my bodyweight... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Kezz said:


> Well doneth :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: , bet you are well made up


Yep!!! So are my ribs though - 

Cheers!


----------



## Kezz

whats you DL record lin


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> shina light tis 110kg for reps my strong point is legs :blush:
> 
> xx


Grrrr..nearly!!!! 

Does that mean I have to get some straps or chalk now? :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Hee hee PM me your e-mail and you can have a photo of Joe's bum


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Hee hee PM me your e-mail and you can have a photo of Joe's bum


 :whistling: :whistling:

My email is on my profile somewhere.....


----------



## Chris1

Congrats on the weights!!!

Twas the mince pie that did it! At least thats what i tell myself.


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Congrats on the weights!!!
> 
> Twas the mince pie that did it! At least thats what i tell myself.


Ah, I'd better eat more then!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: x


----------



## Chris1

Definately. If you need any tested don't be scared to flash some down my way!!

I had mince and apple strudel with white sauce last night. Off to the gym now to see if my lifts have improved. We could be on to something here!!!


----------



## Beklet

Just got back from the gym - definitely pulled a lat doing deads last week and doing heavier deads hasn't helped any - oops! Reckon it'll be fine in a couple of days - chest and shoulders tomorrow, assuming I can get a spot :laugh:

30 mins cardio today, and abs -

Weighted crunch

46kg 3x15

Side bends

14kg 3x15

Leg raises 3x10

Saw Mince Pie Man...who asked where his pies were lol...told him I'd make some more next week 

Fretting about impending Mother Invasion.....argh!!!! Will hide myself away at a friend's to get my hair dyed and bits shaved....still not sure what to do long term with it.....


----------



## ShaunMc

ironworx misses your inspirational legs Beklet .. when u back lol x


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin - you're right I was told NEVER to do side bend stuff of a lady who really does know her sh*t?


----------



## ElfinTan

A voice from beyond!!!!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> A voice from beyond!!!!


I've heard that too - I've been stuck using the 14kg dumbbells for months now - heaviest I've used is 16kg...


----------



## Beklet

Good god, what a weekend!!!

Starts off Friday, with me packing an overnight bag as despite telling my mother I won't be in, I suspect she will turn up anyway...fears confirmed as I spot her wandering round town at lunchtime :sad:

Went to the gym, chest day.

15 mins cardio

Flat bench dumbbell press - the only trainer on had slipped a disc but the other one was training so he very kindly helped me....

16kg 1x10

24kg 1x5

26kg 4x6 (bastard!!! - 28s next time - I've been told, lol)

Incline barbell press (felt guilty about taking up any more of his time) superset with very slow dumbbell flyes

40kg 3x8 and 12kg 3x6

Cardio 10 mins (cos all the cables and dip machine were in use)

Dips

BW 3x6

Pressdown

24.5kg 3x8

One arm reverse pressdown

5kg 3x10

Enjoyed the workout - really felt it!!

Went to mates, dyed hair and slept on a comfy sofa, but had to deal with snoring dog.

Saturday was another round of parental avoidance, eating rubbish food (except the mixed grill but damn I was missing my kitchen!) then getting ready for the gym party.....had to have a couple of drinks before I even dared walk in the pub but I managed epic failure.

I got drunk enough to walk into a strange pub and follow a bunch of people I barely knew around them, but not nearly drunk enough to try to socialise - I am a f*ckwit of the highest order :cursing:

About midnight I gave up and gatecrashed a mates work do which had made it to the gay bar, which meant the music was at least slightly more palatable lol.

Today I officially became middle aged. I went into a wool shop, saw some really brightly coloured Colinette point 5. Normally, I buy this stuff and use it as hair extensions, and it looks pretty cool. Today I bought it so I could knit a lairy scarf. I'm a third of the way through already - I've not attempted to knit for probably 25 years, it's quite scary that I remember how!!! :whistling:

Big roast dinner later and I'm almost ready for my bed! Nice to be back home now - the coast is clear. Unfortunately 3 days of neglect means I have some cleaning up to do!! Argh!!

Normal service resumed tomorrow when I will be training shoulders.... :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Sounds liek a busy old weekend for you!

Not to sure about the scarf like.

You sound like me when you're out with strangers, you always feel a bit left out as they all seem to know each other better than you do, so you stand there like a feckwit on your own getting smashed! It's funny how some people (ie, me) are wired up!


----------



## Ollie B

Becklet. Sounds like an eventful weekend tbh. Its a realy hard time of the year to control yourself with all the food and booze flying around at the moment.

Hope you have a good session today on shoulders to keep the momentum going of disipline. Smash them hard and reward yourself with a good PWO meal


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done for completing Mission Mother Avoiding! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Well done for completing Mission Mother Avoiding! :thumb:


Cheers - it was pretty difficult and very stressful - but I survived!!!


----------



## Beklet

This evening my plans are to make a load of pastry, do some housework, wash my gym kit, eat, bake a few batches of mince pies and if I have time, carry on with my knitting :laugh:

Oh, and have a bath.....

Just went to the gym - shoulders. I HATE training shoulders. They are week and feeble and make me look dumpy :cursing:

Dunno what the first exercise is called - I thought standing shoulder press in Smith Machine but it seems it's called a push press.....whatever...

10kg 1x10

20kg 4x6

Reverse pec deck

40kg 1x6

47kg 3x4 PB

Lateral raise

8kg 1x8

10kg 2x6

Upright row

20kg 3x8

Behind neck press

20kg 3x8

25 mins cardio

Have eaten utter crap today and I can feel it - me and carbs don't mix much.....having to stay out all weekend and be at the mercy of my mates didn't help but it's sorted now.


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll be on the mince pie attack in the next couple of days! :thumb: I think I'll give the knitting a miss though! :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> I'll be on the mince pie attack in the next couple of days! :thumb: I think I'll give the knitting a miss though! :whistling:


I love mince pies though - I put far too much alcohol in the mixture :innocent:


----------



## Beklet

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

No gym today. Why? Because I'm a dumb blonde......

Got to the gym, parked up outside.....and I'd left my kit at home 

What a pillock!!!!!

Have to go early tomorrow - they're shutting at 2 and my boss promised to buy us all a drink at lunchtime.....

:ban:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> wtf :laugh::laugh: you ickle norbert you....never mind tis supposed to be that happy time......what do they call it again.........oh yeah.......christmas :ban: xxx


Christmas can fcuk off!!! :cursing:

Messes up my diet, my gym and everything, and I have to try to be nice to people I can't stand - ugh!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Good god, what a weekend!!!
> 
> Starts off Friday, with me packing an overnight bag as despite telling my mother I won't be in, I suspect she will turn up anyway...fears confirmed as I spot her wandering round town at lunchtime
> 
> Went to the gym, chest day.
> 
> 15 mins cardio
> 
> Flat bench dumbbell press - the only trainer on had slipped a disc but the other one was training so he very kindly helped me....
> 
> 16kg 1x10
> 
> 24kg 1x5
> 
> 26kg 4x6 (bastard!!! - 28s next time - I've been told, lol)
> 
> Incline barbell press (felt guilty about taking up any more of his time) superset with very slow dumbbell flyes
> 
> 40kg 3x8 and 12kg 3x6
> 
> Cardio 10 mins (cos all the cables and dip machine were in use)
> 
> Dips
> 
> BW 3x6
> 
> Pressdown
> 
> 24.5kg 3x8
> 
> One arm reverse pressdown
> 
> 5kg 3x10
> 
> Enjoyed the workout - really felt it!!
> 
> Went to mates, dyed hair and slept on a comfy sofa, but had to deal with snoring dog.
> 
> Saturday was another round of parental avoidance, eating rubbish food (except the mixed grill but damn I was missing my kitchen!) then getting ready for the gym party.....had to have a couple of drinks before I even dared walk in the pub but I managed epic failure.
> 
> I got drunk enough to walk into a strange pub and follow a bunch of people I barely knew around them, but not nearly drunk enough to try to socialise - I am a f*ckwit of the highest order
> 
> About midnight I gave up and gatecrashed a mates work do which had made it to the gay bar, which meant the music was at least slightly more palatable lol.
> 
> Today I officially became middle aged. I went into a wool shop, saw some really brightly coloured Colinette point 5. Normally, I buy this stuff and use it as hair extensions, and it looks pretty cool. Today I bought it so I could knit a lairy scarf. I'm a third of the way through already - I've not attempted to knit for probably 25 years, it's quite scary that I remember how!!!
> 
> Big roast dinner later and I'm almost ready for my bed! Nice to be back home now - the coast is clear. Unfortunately 3 days of neglect means I have some cleaning up to do!! Argh!!
> 
> Normal service resumed tomorrow when I will be training shoulders.... :thumb:


lol my mothers an utter bampot too.... glad to hear its not only me

she's met 3 of my bf's EVER..... each of them once only, and because it was expected of me (by them).... 2 long term relationships, and one that i lived with lol.

Other than that I try to pretend she's not real lol 

lmao @ the knitting.... I remember them trying to teach me at school.... it REALLY wasnt my thing..... 

My aunt (dads side - very stuck up, never married (or dated to my knowledge....), and the headmistress of a private school) once sat looking at me over some lace tablecloth and asked me "do you knit, Zara?" like it was an accusation or something..... I swore at that point never to attempt it if thats what it does to you 



Beklet said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> No gym today. Why? Because I'm a dumb blonde......
> 
> Got to the gym, parked up outside.....and I'd left my kit at home
> 
> What a pillock!!!!!
> 
> Have to go early tomorrow - they're shutting at 2 and my boss promised to buy us all a drink at lunchtime.....
> 
> :ban:


lol........ i tried to go to the gym today and my car was broke :cursing:

t'is a p1sser hey? x


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Here Bek your new avi :laugh:


----------



## Guest

You HAVE to put that as your avy Bek!!! Will look perfect and festive...


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> You HAVE to put that as your avy Bek!!! Will look perfect and festive...


I have....lol thanks Mak :thumb: :wub:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> You deff look like jennifer saunders now :thumb: xx


Oh crap......lol! Could be worse!!! :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> I have....lol thanks Mak :thumb: :wub:


Lol no problemo, remember you said you'll be nice to me now:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol no problemo, remember you said you'll be nice to me now:laugh:


Of course....not an excuse for you to take the p1ss though.... 



Greekgoddess said:


> I agree- Christmas really messes up your routine of dieting and training. Still, going to three parties in the next three days should make me feel better. I feel full of mischief and energy, so God help them all! But - they only get what they deserve.
> 
> Have a good one Beklet!


Ah I will - just had last gym session till Monday - argh!!!


----------



## Beklet

Quick and dirty session today - have to go to work shortly lol!!!

Bit hit and miss

Cardio 10 mins

Seems it was back day today so everything was in use most of the time - was gonna change the order of the exercises anyway.....

Lat pulldown

47kg 1x8

54kg 1x8

61kg 1x6

Cable row

57kg 2x8

67kg 2x5 PB and because I thought it would be 'a laugh'

77kg 1x3ish (I say ish because the ROM got progressively less on each rep :laugh PB

Pull ups (assisted)

19kg 1x8

12kg 2x6 (these were really hard work today!)

Deadlifts - did a warm up set of 10 at 60kg and felt a nasty twinge where I pulled a muscle last time I did deads so thought better of it.....

Hammer curls

12kg 1x8

14kg 2x6

Concentration curls

8kg 3x8

Mince pie man was there today - made the workout that bit better..... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Did you give him your 'special' pies


No, I didn't realise he was going to be there...... :sad:

If he wants more after Christmas he can have some - speaking of which, he has lovely mince pies of his own - dark blue/grey :drool:


----------



## Chris1

Merry Christmas Beklet. Enjoy your pies!!!


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> I have....lol thanks Mak :thumb: :wub:


OH how cute. Now you and Mak are a couple....and I am your guys little elf bitch:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> OH how cute. Now you and Mak are a couple....and I am your guys little elf bitch:laugh:


Cute? CUTE????? :cursing:

He has his own bird, but you are still my bitch :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Cute? CUTE????? :cursing:
> 
> He has his own bird, but you are still my bitch :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Merry Zombie Day everyone........I'm off to feed my astonishingly minor hangover, until I am legally capable of driving to Hampshire......Have a good one everyone, and I'll be back a stone heavier with half a liver.... :thumb:

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Beklet

My poor liver...........argh was gonna update just realised I have no time....... :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

No training stuff really, cos I haven't done any.

Christmas Eve, I got spectacularly drunked and somehow managed to get away with a slight headache and need for sugary tea......

Christmas Day I went to see a mate, pick up pressies and eat their chocolates. As it was I was there as dinner was dished up so i got roast beef too :thumb: A relatively quick drive to Hampshire followed, with crap telly, crapper food and JD.

Boxing Day started early with a nice drive down to Romsey in an old Dodge pick-up and a morning spent freezing and looking at very pretty cars. Followed by a quick kip then prep for my friend's party. Must admit his house is cool - the downstairs loo has a magazine rack, pics of pin up girls all over the walls and a dizzy cap and spark plug as the light switch :laugh:

Party involved lots of food and more JD and men bitching. They bitch more than women!!! Quality night had.....

Next day was chilling, then a night a the pub to see a band and celebrate a friends' birthday. I may have killed my liver.  I am expecting horrific pics to show up on Facebook imminently.....

Today I drove home, visited more friends and talked about decorating and how much of a cock James Martin is.

Gym tomorrow - should be legs - given the amount I've eaten the last few days, it should be good in theory....however I have no food in the house and have just eaten choclate and a tin of tuna with salad cream and I'm STILL starving...... :cursing:

Time for bed.....


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Hope the chocolate, tuna and salad cream weren't all in the same bowl! Still, I've eaten worse combinations. Glad to hear that you managed to have at least some good times over Christmas . You seem to have recovered from the flu Beklet.
> 
> All my chocolates and goodies are hidden/given away/frozen now, as I am on day three of the Dave Palumbo diet. Its going well so far.
> 
> Hope you have a great New Year.


Ah no it wasn't in the same bowl - still no food cos of the banks and their 3 working day bollocks but it's my birthday and I'm gonna make myself a cake :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

OK as suggested by Nytol, did a slightly different way today and it appeared to pay off (except for stupid me doing SLDL when I KNOW I have a niggly injury that needs rest.....ah well)

Not been to the gym for ages cos I've been away and without access. Ordinarily, an excess of food over Christmas would mean an excellent workout but it seems although I've eaten rubbish, I've not eaten enough of it - I'm probably the only person I know who's lost weight in the last week










Cardio warm up 10 mins

Squats (on Smith Machine - boo!!!)

40kg 1x8

70kg 1x6

90kg 2x5

100kg 1x2.5 (that last one was no way a whole rep lol) PB









SLDL

40kg 1x8

60kg 1x6

80kg 2x5 PB

Calf raise on hack squat machine

100kg 1x10

150kg 3x8 (weight going up next week)

Leg ext

40kg 1x8

61kg 1x6

82kg 2x6 PB

Leg curl

25kg 1x8

45kg 1x6

55kg 2x6

That's cheered me up a bit then...hurrah!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Christ I'm on one at the moment - have taken everything the wrong way today and am biting everyone's heads off. Not sure why.

In the next few days I will probably be making an utter fool of myself. This is a normal state of affairs but I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Woah well done yer heavy ferker lifter  ...don't worry about the snappin heads orf, people will just avoid you in the end, eeehhhh it's a quite life :laugh: xxx


Ha ha yeah I'm being well avoided - I like a quiet life though!!!

After avoiding people all day, and having a mate who got all upset because I spent most of the day on my tod (Why? it was my choice), I actually went to visit someone I'd not seen for a while cos she was ill and needed cheering up.....I ended up leaving with some fab make up, jewellery and JD liqueurs, and she raided her Lush goodies to give me some pretty things too - hurrah!!!!

And she took some pictures. Don't want to put them up cos I look like such a heifer, and I'm all on the p1ss because I can't stand straight or pose for sh1t, but before pics are required so here they are......please be gentle, I know I need work... :blush: :blush:


----------



## Chris1

Looking real good there Beklet. Don't know what you're worried about.

I would heap more praise on you but I I'm to p*ssed that you can squat the same as me.

And SLDL the same as well for that matter!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Looking real good there Beklet. Don't know what you're worried about.
> 
> I would heap more praise on you but I I'm to p*ssed that you can squat the same as me.
> 
> And SLDL the same as well for that matter!!!!!


If it makes you feel better, they weren't the best squats in the world, but I got through the mental barrier, can only get better lol :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Looking very good:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1

No, it bloody doesn't make me feel any better!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Con said:


> Looking very good:thumbup1:


Thanks mate 



windsor81 said:


> No, it bloody doesn't make me feel any better!!!!! :tongue:


Ah well, will give you some competition then? :laugh:



Lin said:


> Your back is lookin perty damn good yer bloody mad bint :thumb: :thumb :............see you in a couple of days (do you think Bedford can put up with 2 mad women :thumbup1: ) xxxx


Bedford is full of loons lol!!!! Let me know when cos I have a party and stuff to do my brain is a mess I'm still not actually sure what day it is!!!! :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Your back has a good shape to it. Nice tatt - what is it?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

dmcc said:


> Your back has a good shape to it. Nice tatt - what is it?


Agreed, good looking back you got there:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Your back has a good shape to it. Nice tatt - what is it?


It;s a bird of paradise - or it was when I was 18 :lol:



MaKaVeLi said:


> Agreed, good looking back you got there:thumbup1:


That's quite a compliment coming from you


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice shape coming on round your shoulders too. Well done for posting the pics!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Nice shape coming on round your shoulders too. Well done for posting the pics!


 :blush:

Well today, I made a spectacular tit of myself...right in front of a forum member lol.... 

Was chest press - I got a spot for my heavy sets, and didn't actually count the number of reps, just until I couldn't do any more. Was fine for the first heavy set, but on the second, about 6 reps in, my left wrist gave way and the dumbbell just missed my face ...said spotter (I am a total twunt I don't even know his name, I think it's Gary :blush: ) grabbed it before I had my eye out but then I overcompensated for the other one and it fell on my chest...luckily there's plenty of padding but it still hit my sternum with a thump :lol: This is my lesson to EAT ENOUGH. I felt bloody weak today :cursing:

Anyway, many thanks to my gallant spotter and I'll eat more next time.....

Warm up 10 mins

Dumbbell bench press

14kg 1x8

20kg 1x6

26kg 2x failure and droppage :whistling:

Incline barbell press

40kg 3x8 (wrist still felt a bit weak)

Pec deck

40kg 3x8

Dips

BW 2x5 (wrist still felt iffy :cursing: )

Pressdowns

24kg 3x8

Reverse one arm pressdowns

5kg 2x10

7,5kg 1x8

Think I will be incorporating some forearm work from now on - don't want that happening again!!! Seems to be a problem due to having small wrists - if the dumbbells aren't balanced perfectly, it's all bad......


----------



## Guest

:thumb: Nice back Bek.... I think the stage is in your future!!!!


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> :thumb: Nice back Bek.... I think the stage is in your future!!!!


Aw hun that'll be the very distant future :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

No gym today - it's only open for 4 hours and I have to make some pretence of working, lol!!!!

Luckily after yesterday's incident, I don't have a massive bruise on my chest but it's bloody sore! Have impressive DOMS though so must have done something right!!!!

No gym tomorrow either, cos it's closed so will be cleaning my flat which looks like a bombsite at the moment :blush: and I've been offered roast lamb for dinner which would be rude to turn down :thumb:

Happy New Year all! :wub: :bounce:


----------



## el capitano

Beklet said:


> No gym today - it's only open for 4 hours and I have to make some pretence of working, lol!!!!
> 
> Luckily after yesterday's incident, I don't have a massive bruise on my chest but it's bloody sore! *Have impressive DOMS though* so must have done something right!!!!
> 
> No gym tomorrow either, cos it's closed so will be cleaning my flat which looks like a bombsite at the moment :blush: and I've been offered roast lamb for dinner which would be rude to turn down :thumb:
> 
> Happy New Year all! :wub: :bounce:


I thought that too......DOMS......oh,D*O*MS....As you were :whistling:

Happy New Year


----------



## Beklet

el capitano said:


> I thought that too......DOMS......oh,D*O*MS....As you were :whistling:
> 
> Happy New Year


Eh??? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## el capitano

Beklet said:


> Eh??? :confused1: :lol:


Dums - Northern for boobs :tongue:

As in,childs dummy........

TAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Beklet

el capitano said:


> Dums - Northern for boobs :tongue:
> 
> As in,childs dummy........
> 
> TAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


Bahahahaha!!!!

I'm impressed you can tell from that pic......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year Bek


----------



## ElfinTan

Beks my wrists are TINYYYYYYYYYY....I just strap em up on any pressing movement!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Beks my wrists are TINYYYYYYYYYY....I just strap em up on any pressing movement!


Ha ha aye, that's what I've been told to do - wrist curls for strength but strap them up for the heaviest sets :thumb:

If you look at my avatar my hands and wrists look piddly in comparison to everything else :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Today's unexcitement will consist of housework. Followed by a trip to a friend's for roast lamb. Followed by more housework, and a bath.

I got up earlier (not much earlier, I didn't get to bed till 4am  ) to a waist measurement just below 30" for the first time in ages 

I tried to go shopping yesterday. I needed cat food anyway but completely failed to buy any food BECAUSE THERE WASN'T ANY!!!! :cursing:

WTF? Who the hell goes to Sainsbury's and buys all the beansprouts, peppers and mushrooms at New Year (apart from me, lol)?

Was a bloody nightmare!!! Will leave it till the weekend to go food shopping and exist on what I can find - luckily I got some tuna and I have some chocolate to finish before I get back on the wagon on Sunday..... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Your back is lookin perty damn good yer bloody mad bint :thumb: :thumb :............see you in a couple of days (do you think Bedford can put up with 2 mad women :thumbup1: ) xxxx


BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! The madwomen have landed - off to the gym!! Look out Bedford!!!!  

Lin you don't have to drag me by the hair, I'm coming!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Righty then......Lin arrived, we went off to the gym - news of our arrival had obviously spread cos the gym was very quiet!!!!!!

After a quick warm up, it was time for ritual humiliation on my part. Imagine if you will, a sort of unofficial 'gateway' known as the cable crossover station, between the machines and free weights, often used as access between the two.

A bench was dragged beneath it, and I was ordered to stand on said bench and do narrow grip chins - something I've never done before. In a very conspicuous part of the gym. :blush:

So after much bullying by Lin, and a real effort trying to reach the damn thing, I managed 2.5 reps on my first go, and a couple more full reps eventually. Was bloody hard!!!

But I'm dead chuffed :thumb:

More pain followed, in the way of dumbbell rows (never done these before) - heaviest set was 28kg, could probably do 30kg next time.

Straight arm pulldowns with a v-bar - can't remember the weight but it hurt.

Barbell rows of some description - never really done them before but managed 60kg - borrowed Lin's grippy things and they were good - so good in fact she bought me some as a birthday pressie - what a sweetie :wub:

Evil back extensions up to 20kg plate I couldn't even bend down after these, and lying leg curls - heaviest set a PB of 41.5kg.

If I haven't written them down properly it's because I can't really remember how many of everything I did, I just did it till I couldn't :laugh:

I am going to HURT tomorrow!!!

Food was much more like it today - porridge for breakfast followed by a tin of Tuna while waiting for Lin, PWO shake which made me bloated and burpy, and Nando's 

Just been to a party and eaten a fair bit, but mainly the beef stew lol!

There were pics somewhere - there's already a grim one lurking about :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> thats because of our charisma Bex, people can't handle both of us in one sitting lol
> 
> Ha ha ha think I really offended that girl...... :whistling:
> 
> lmfao like it, nothing like being the centre of attention :thumb:
> 
> Yeah...thanks....lol my face matched my t-shirt :blush:
> 
> NO MORE ASSISTED :bounce: .... and them lads were well pi$$ed off yay
> 
> What lads? I didn't even see them.......:laugh:
> 
> all is all sweetie, but slightly sour in parts
> 
> Sweet and sour - yum...lol!
> 
> Just remember who is behind you when you do hypers or ham curls....you will quickly remember how to bend RIGHT over
> 
> PMSL you madwoman - that was so NOT the image I needed they must have thought we were mental, me struggling on the hyperextension bench and Lin whispering in my ear telling me to imagine a fit bloke coming up from behind and sticking it to me......makes it very difficult to concentrate :lol:
> 
> You mean these ones LMFAO just incase you forget ickle Bex


Yes, the ones with my oh so immaculate form (not) 

x


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Followed by a trip to a friend's for roast lamb. :laugh:


Was this a Greek friend??


----------



## Beklet

PMSL - bend over? It made me almost stand up lol no-one's doing THAT to me while I'm working out - I could pull a muscle.... :lol: :lol:

Ah I didn't see the t-shirt boys - were they the really young chavs I've never seen before?

Lol cardio tomorrow morning - think I'll leave delts till Sunday :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Was this a Greek friend??


No, why?


----------



## Guest

That's great that you and Lin get a chance to train together Bek.. How far away do you gals live from one other??


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> No, why?


I thought maybe it was a Greek friend because of the Lamb. Benchmark food for us Greeks. Ate alot of it growing up.


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> That's great that you and Lin get a chance to train together Bek.. How far away do you gals live from one other??


Er a couple of hundred miles....lol!!!! Have to wait a few weeks till I can return the favour :lol:



Lin said:


> do you need to bend over to do delts te-he


Bent over lateral raises........ :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> I thought maybe it was a Greek friend because of the Lamb. Benchmark food for us Greeks. Ate alot of it growing up.


Ah...no lamb is very popular in the UK too - I love it, probably prefer it to beef, if I'm honest :laugh:

Love lamb chops with crispy fat - yum!!!!!! :tongue:

Nah was rare roast lamb with mint sauce..... :drool:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Ah...no lamb is very popular in the UK too - I love it, probably prefer it to beef, if I'm honest :laugh:
> 
> Love lamb chops with crispy fat - yum!!!!!! :tongue:
> 
> Nah was rare roast lamb with mint sauce..... :drool:


Yeah.... me likes lamb too:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> I loved the photos from the gym- it looks like you were having great fun as well as getting some work done. Keep up the good work. Congrats on getting your waist size down as well. It must be great working out with another uk-muscle member.
> 
> My sympathies with not getting the food you wanted. I hit the supermarkets during a hangover lull (theirs, not mine!) and snapped up all the turkey, chicken and fish that was being sold off cheap after Christmas. Serves them right!
> 
> Been on the DP diet since 27th Dec, so indulging myself in lots of meat (OOOH ERRR!_)
> 
> Looking in better condition already, and my energy is coming back with a vengence, so I am well pleased.


Cheers hun - yeah it was nice to train with someone for a change - I tend to work harder so i don't look a total wuss :laugh:

I never get to work out with anyone at all so it was a real treat :thumb:

Supermarkets are fully stocked now but Tesco *spit* don't sell multipacks of tuna in water - WTF????  Sainsbury's tomorrow then.....

Didn't get to the gym in the end cos I was too busy fixing my car so delts and cardio tomorrow oh joy lol :laugh:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

How's the back today Bek ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> How's the back today Bek ?


Surprisingly pain free :thumb:

A bit stiff though....

My biceps and forearms are completely shot though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> may not hurt until tommorrow then :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oh crap....... :scared:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Just the job then ?

Looks like you had a good un with Lin.... Makes a nice change to get a kick up the @rse/banter/competition eh ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Just the job then ?
> 
> Looks like you had a good un with Lin.... Makes a nice change to get a kick up the @rse/banter/competition eh ?


Yes it does!! No competition though - i have a lot of work to do lol :laugh:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Lin said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It makes a change to train with diff people  .....we was supposed to be going to ironwrx, but got side tracked lol


Next time eh, theres plenty of test to go round...

Plus i think Beklet is scared of getting a hairy back lol


----------



## jw007

So whens the 120kg DL


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Next time eh, theres plenty of test to go round...
> 
> Plus i think Beklet is scared of getting a hairy back lol


Too bloody right - it's bad enough on men.....and what sort of sicko would want to shave mine? :lol:



jw007 said:


> So whens the 120kg DL


Ha ha when my lat has recovered - luckily yesterday's workout didn't aggravate it at all, so with any luck before the end of the month - my form will probably be p1ss poor though and I'll be wobbling like a weeble lol :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Managed to get back to the gym today - last day of daft opening hours so no skiving work to train tomorrow.....









Was just going to do horrible evil cardio but my shoulders felt OK so delts it was...

Smith Machine standing press (or whatever it's called)

10kg 1x8

20kg 1x6

22.5kg 2x5 PB - these are damn painful and I got some right funny looks!!!

Reverse pec deck

26kg 1x8

40kg 3x6 (felt really weak - my back probably hasn't recovered)

Lateral raises

8kg 1x10

10kg 2x6

Upright row

20kg 2x8

25kg 1x8 PB - quite easy though, or would have been had my forearms decided to stay quiet.

Machine crunches

49kg 3x10

Leg raises

3x12

25 mins cardio

Thought I had my routine all sorted but I haven't so will be playing with that again - it's a 4 day split again anyway - Chest/biceps, Quads/calves, delts/triceps, back/hams probably in that order, a day between workouts :thumb:

I'm supposed to do cardio every day, I will make an effort, I promise!!!

Have a sore throat today and little appetite - if I'm coming down with something AGAIN I'll be really annoyed - I only recovered from the last one a fortnight ago!!! :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Too bloody right - it's bad enough on men.....and what sort of sicko would want to shave mine? :lol:


erm.......... :whistling:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

windsor81 said:


> erm.......... :whistling:


Theres ya 1st offer, see told ya.....

Could always do a poll.....


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Theres ya 1st offer, see told ya.....
> 
> Could always do a poll.....


Lol don't you DARE!!!!! Wouldn't want to be accused of being an attention whore now...though why I'd advertise a hairy back I have no idea :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> you could always grow your lady hair, pull it up your orrice crack and plait it with your head hair to create the illusion of a hairy back :thumbup1: phworrrrrr i think that'd look very fetchin lolol


Niiiiiiice :thumb:

Except it would take years to grow my head hair down to my ar5e - I could go for extensions again though.... :whistling:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> lmfao thats what I was thinkin, multi coloured dreads tied in with pubic hair plaits :laugh::laugh:


I've got red and green dreads lol......might be difficult bending over though so SLDL are out.......


----------



## ShaunMc

hey poppa bear beklet has visited ironworx gym ... play ur cards right and she will be back to visit us again  lin is blagging she will never visit :confused1:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

ShaunMc said:


> hey poppa bear beklet has visited ironworx gym ... play ur cards right and she will be back to visit us again  lin is blagging she will never visit :confused1:


Yeah apparently her test levels are through the roof....


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> well if you leave a bit of slack your barbell row form would be spot on :laugh:....AND it would stop you bending over too far on any apparatus :lol: :lol:


Ah but you said if I bent over enough on back day, good things might happen........ :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> it will, but you don't want to be lickin your knee caps


PMSL :lol:

As it happens, had a bit of a lightbulb moment over the last couple of days.

It's probably hormonal and will go away in a couple of weeks so I'll enjoy it while I can....

....but I found some confidence. :laugh:

Unfortunately that means I'm likely to get cocky and turn into an arrogant tosswipe. If I do, please tell me to stop being such a [email protected]

Have just decided, stuff 'em - who needs a pretty face when you have charisma, intelligence, wit and humour? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Unfortunately that means I'm likely to get cocky and turn into an arrogant tosswipe.


So you'll be no different? 

Like the new avi Beks!


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> So you'll be no different?
> 
> Like the new avi Beks!


Cheeky get I'm not arrogant...yet :whistling:

Ah thanks - those rows bloody hurt even with gay weight but that will change - I'll do more weight next time, oh yes I will!!!! :thumb:

*Bring. It. On!* :bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Cheeky get I'm not arrogant...yet :whistling:
> 
> Ah thanks - those rows bloody hurt even with gay weight but that will change - I'll do more weight next time, oh yes I will!!!! :thumb:
> 
> *Bring. It. On!* :bounce:


You fooking better do! Just don't injure yourself


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> You fooking better do! Just don't injure yourself


Ha ha I don't intend to!!! :laugh: :tongue:

Still feeling good this morning, but really, I'm not feeling the porridge - eurgh lol!


----------



## ShaunMc

Beklet said:


> Cheeky get I'm not arrogant...yet :whistling:
> 
> Ah thanks - *those rows bloody hurt even with gay weight* but that will change - I'll do more weight next time, oh yes I will!!!! :thumb:
> 
> *Bring. It. On!* :bounce:


are you rowing with that weight .. i thought you was curling lol


----------



## Beklet

ShaunMc said:


> are you rowing with that weight .. i thought you was curling lol


 - Insinuating I'm curling in a squat rack - how very dare you!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Ah, back in the gym today - missed yesterday, but probably a good job I did really, being first proper working day after New Year....

No matter, there were numpties aplenty including a couple of dodgy chav girls - proper comedy they were....one of them the typical blonde orange pouty bint with a nice red lacy bra showing under her training vest (classy) and the other was huge and butch and really didn't want to be there....

And yes, I got stared at by her - proper rude overt staring while I was doing wrist curls.....:laugh:

If there were any blokes staring I didn't notice tbh I was too busy trying not to drop things.... 

Did a quick warm up, then;

DB flat bench press

14kg 1x10

20kg 1x8

No spotters around, trainer busy with client so had a major strop fit and went to do something else....

Incline bench press

40kg 1x10

45kg 2x8 PB

50kg 1x6 PB

Flye machine

55kg 3x6

Got back to do biceps and trainer was there so he insisted on spotting me and making sure I did some flat bench work....

DB flat bench press

26kg 1x8

28kg 1x2 (my hand was positioned wrongly so changed grip)

28kg 1x6 PB

Hammer curls

14kg 3x6

Concentration curls

8kg 1x10

10kg 2x8

Wrist curls and reverse wrist curls

6kg 1x10

8kg 2x10

Oh and Mince Pie Man still wants mince pies so the pastry is resting in the fridge......:laugh:


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Ah, back in the gym today - missed yesterday, but probably a good job I did really, being first proper working day after New Year....
> 
> No matter, there were numpties aplenty including a couple of dodgy chav girls - proper comedy they were....one of them the typical blonde orange pouty bint with a nice red lacy bra showing under her training vest (classy) and the other was huge and butch and really didn't want to be there....
> 
> And yes, I got stared at by her - proper rude overt staring while I was doing wrist curls.....:laugh:
> 
> If there were any blokes staring I didn't notice tbh I was too busy trying not to drop things....
> 
> Did a quick warm up, then;
> 
> DB flat bench press
> 
> 14kg 1x10
> 
> 20kg 1x8
> 
> No spotters around, trainer busy with client so had a major strop fit and went to do something else....
> 
> Incline bench press
> 
> 40kg 1x10
> 
> 45kg 2x8 PB
> 
> 50kg 1x6 PB
> 
> Flye machine
> 
> 55kg 3x6
> 
> Got back to do biceps and trainer was there so he insisted on spotting me and making sure I did some flat bench work....
> 
> DB flat bench press
> 
> 26kg 1x8
> 
> 28kg 1x2 (my hand was positioned wrongly so changed grip)
> 
> 28kg 1x6 PB
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 14kg 3x6
> 
> Concentration curls
> 
> 8kg 1x10
> 
> 10kg 2x8
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrist curls and reverse wrist curls*
> 
> *6kg 1x10*
> 
> *8kg 2x10*
> 
> Oh and Mince Pie Man still wants mince pies so the pastry is resting in the fridge......:laugh:


for whose benefit are these princess:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> for whose benefit are these princess:whistling:


No-one in particular, it's just in case I need strong wrists and grip.......for some reason.......in the future.....maybe.....is there a better way of improving these then? :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Heavy deadlifts without staps are good for improving grip, only time mine ever ache if after a good back workout


----------



## jw007

MaKaVeLi said:


> Heavy deadlifts without staps are good for improving grip


Well if you dont have the grip strength to heavy DL without straps how can that improve your grip PMSL:lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

jw007 said:


> Well if you dont have the grip strength to heavy DL without straps how can that improve your grip PMSL:lol: :lol:


Good point LMAO


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Well if you dont have the grip strength to heavy DL without straps how can that improve your grip PMSL:lol: :lol:


It was indeed a good point....think i need to visit the Dungeon to sniff the testosterone, and improve my grip strength....some form of nausea-inducing lifting programme is required, I believe....

Have a staff meeting in Harlow in a couple of weeks lol....


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> It was indeed a good point....think i need to visit the Dungeon to sniff the testosterone, and improve my grip strength....some form of nausea-inducing lifting programme is required, I believe....
> 
> Have a staff meeting in Harlow in a couple of weeks lol....


*dmcc goes to find Gillette Venus and Veet for Bek's back*


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> *dmcc goes to find Gillette Venus and Veet for Bek's back*


Lol, you offering? :laugh:

Though no Immac please - it stinks! And I'm hardcore - I use a proper razor, with blades....... :lol:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

dmcc said:


> *dmcc goes to find Gillette Venus and Veet for Bek's back*


That's 2 offers :laugh:

Deffo worth a poll


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> That's 2 offers :laugh:
> 
> Deffo worth a poll


Bugger off!!!! 

My back isn't hairy, anyway......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Bugger off!!!!
> 
> My back isn't hairy, anyway......


It's like a silverback gorillas! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> No but your ar5e is with all the test you've been sniffin:laugh: xxx


I've not sniffed any yet... :crying:



MaKaVeLi said:


> It's like a silverback gorillas! :thumb:


Damn! Who told you?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Damn! Who told you?


Brian peppers.


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Brian peppers.


PMSL, you been upsetting the Yanks again? Bad lad.........

It's just a dirty lie spread by them cos I can lift more than them, and they is hatin', innit blud? :lol:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Bugger off!!!!
> 
> My back isn't hairy, anyway......


Ok Ok i believe you, i won't mention your back hair again


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Ok Ok i believe you, i won't mention your back hair again


Please don't, it's not something I want to talk about and it's not fair that you keep reminding me about it, I'd like to keep all that in the past, thanks


----------



## POPPA BEAR

OK forgotten :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Today was just cardio :sad:

Was tempted to do legs but not enough fuel in the fire so will eat plenty tomorrow to make sure I get a decent squat :thumb:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

What cardio do you do ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> What cardio do you do ?


As little as possible. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Today I did elliptical trainer and bike (everything else was being used by newbies) for a grand total of 25 mins.....


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Feel for ya, 30mins on my little stepper when i got my @rse outta bed earlier..


----------



## POPPA BEAR

3 offers. Hahaha


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> 3 offers. Hahaha


Eh? WHo was the third? :laugh:

Edit - that's a long way to travel for a shave lol


----------



## Ollie B

Beklet said:


> Today was just cardio :sad:
> 
> Was tempted to do legs but not enough fuel in the fire so will eat plenty tomorrow to make sure I get a decent squat :thumb:


I hope your not telling us porky pies Becklet :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Ollie B said:


> I hope your not telling us porky pies Becklet :whistling:


In what way? 

Was very unexciting 25 mins of cardio


----------



## Ollie B

Beklet said:


> In what way?
> 
> Was very unexciting 25 mins of cardio


LOL. Cardio can be boring but Ive managed to get myself an MP3 player and to relieve boredom I bring a magazine with me. Before you know it cardio has finished  take note :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Ollie B said:


> LOL. Cardio can be boring but Ive managed to get myself an MP3 player and to relieve boredom I bring a magazine with me. Before you know it cardio has finished  take note :thumbup1:


Don't change the subject young man....... 

I don't like pork pies....

Magazines while doing cardio? Blasphemy!!!!

I have an mp3 player and New Year Numpties to watch lol :lol:


----------



## Ollie B

Beklet said:


> Don't change the subject young man.......
> 
> I don't like pork pies....
> 
> Magazines while doing cardio? Blasphemy!!!!
> 
> I have an mp3 player and *New Year Numpties to watch* lol :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Don't listen to Ollie about bloody magazines. Damn near killed me, couldn't watch where I was walking and nearly went ar5e over tit.

Just stick to your Pork pies and mp3!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Don't listen to Ollie about bloody magazines. Damn near killed me, couldn't watch where I was walking and nearly went ar5e over tit.
> 
> Just stick to your Pork pies and mp3!


I don't eat pork pies - pork and pickle ones though.......

I'm trying to diet though so no pies at all for me......:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

of course you can.. Just means another 30 mins on the treadmill!

Judging by the amount of men offering to shave your back, pies are the least of your worries!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> of course you can.. Just means another 30 mins on the treadmill!
> 
> Judging by the amount of men offering to shave your back, pies are the least of your worries!!!


Don't you start!!!!! :lol: :lol:

I don't have a hairy back (yet) though if I did it might keep me warm, I'm bloody freezing!!!!


----------



## Chris1

aaawwww, I wish I had a hairy backed woman to keep me warm at night!


----------



## Ollie B

windsor81 said:


> Don't listen to Ollie about bloody magazines. Damn near killed me, couldn't watch where I was walking and nearly went ar5e over tit.
> 
> Just stick to your Pork pies and mp3!


All you got to do is walk in a straight line PMSL!!


----------



## Beklet

Ollie B said:


> All you got to do is walk in a straight line PMSL!!


Ha ha no magazines are for the bike or elliptical - in fact some of ours have a stand on them for that purpose.... 

I prefer to watch films when I'm doing cardio


----------



## Chris1

Ollie B said:


> All you got to do is walk in a straight line PMSL!!


it's not as easy as it sounds!!!

I'm one of those people who follows there nose. If I turn to look at something I follow in that direction. Usually straight into a wall.


----------



## Beklet

Today's workout was spectacularly shit :cursing:

I am fuming - so angry and frustrated at myself for being such a feeble pathetic girly WIMP!!!! :death: 

Started off with a bit of cardio, to warm up.

Followed by squats - in the rack for once.....

50kg 1x8

70kg 1x6

Then it all starts to go horribly wrong. Racked up the 80kg, had a minor panic. Did a set of 6. Had another panic. And a strop. And possibly a mardy fit. Did another 5.

Got the hump. I just had The Fear and couldn't do any more. :crying:

Did calf raises

150kg 2x10

170kg 1x8 PB - was very difficult to rerack this so didn't dare do another set.

Went to do the leg extensions and someone was on it, so, remembering Darren's journal, went back to the hack squat machine for 'fun' 100s 

Loaded up a feeble 50kg and did them - felt the burn, but it just irritated me more than anything.

Back to leg extensions

75kg 3x6 - could barely move these either - I just wasn't feeling it, despite decent nutrition and remembering the creatine.....ugh!!!

I know what my fear is and I'm not sure what to do about it - moving gyms isn't really an option!

The pins on the squat rack are set too high or low. At one level, they are slightly high and I have to stand on tiptoe to rack the bar - any lower and it's too low. I'd have to do a half rep to get below the bar - it seem to be a problem over 70kg....

The power rack would be a better option BUT there are no mirrors behind it to check my form. Only thing I can do as I see it is to face the opposite direction and use the reflection in the window as a guide - providing no-one's blocking my view! :lol:

I know they say a bad workman blames his tools but my options are limited and it seems everything I try to do on leg day is thwarted by the fact I'm such a bloody shortarse mutant.

Can't believe how angry I am and what a failure I feel! I really do want to go out and kick things...

Have that crashing feeling.......it's not a nice one but one I know all too well :sad:

I know it will get worse before my brain kicks back in and motivation returns - hopefully in all areas of my life....

Tonight I will get an early night and read a book, try to sleep my anger off.

God, I'm a miserable cow.... :ban:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Do you do your squats on the rack we were doin barbell row??


Yeah, it's the only one 

Apart from the power rack - sans mirror :cursing:

Christ, I'm still fuming....... :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## cooldude69

hmm dreaded squats not long back form the gym still cant walk properly lol nice to see you still getting on lin


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> and this is where you got the fear usin this rack? is rackin it back a problem or just squat fear of droppin it? xx


Both :sad:

But I find racking it back is worse, cos I've had a couple of incidences where it's not gone back and I've nearly dropped it....

I need to wear platform shoes.....

OR THEY NEED TO GET A MIRROR BEHIND THE CAGE!!!!!

(though it's not much better...)


----------



## Chris1

IK would say the lower pin sounds the better option.

My ex who used to train, I remember her saying she put an aerobics step there.

I can't remember if she did the squats on it or just used it to get up and down for racking.

Could this work? Suppose it depends on the distance you're talking about.

Don;t let it get you down pet. Just another day in paradise. We all have those days. The way I look at it is, if all I have to worry about is how cr*p I picked up a weight that day, then lifes pretty good


----------



## ElfinTan

The lower pin is the definite option. Get right under the bar! RIGHT UNDER IT! If you have a wider stance when you squat then take a wider stance under the bar, set the bar on your shoulders and then power it up. Yeah it might feellike a half rep in itself but it doesn't matter, think of it as feelng the weight. Now take a 'short' step back. No need to walk 5 miles. Conserve energy. Set, inhale, squat! Repeat until set is done. Walk in until bar hits the rack and lower. Becaus you have taken a minimal step back you don't have to panic about getting back to the rack. Don't tiptoe up to the higher bar!

If you don't have a spotter then as Lin said only do a weight you are confident with. I'd never squat a decent weight without a spotter that I trust completely.


----------



## dmcc

TBH Bek that's what I do - the bar could be just slightly high, or lower down so I have to bend my knees. I'd rather do the latter, even when warming up. That way I can adjust myself properly before taking the weight and get my stance right.


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> The fear of dropping it can be sorted quickly as long as you don't do what I did  ...I was squattin 130kg but my form was crapo wacko above parrallel, I was scared and I went forward and tried to save the bar with my neck, was told in future to just let the bar fall behind you, all it will do is make a loud feckin noise, BUT you wont have hurt yourself.
> 
> Only squat what you feel comfortable with doing on your own if no spotter
> 
> AND don't be a weight chaser like I was, you have no body to prove a point to....e.g. if you can squat 70kg full rom for reps (8) ONLY up your weight by 1.25kg a side not another 10kg like I did  I learnt the hard way and you only have 1 back!!!
> 
> When your re-racking walk forwards until you hear the bar touch the rack, dont go on your tip toes but go on the next one down, rack one side still keeping a firm stance and grip, then rack the other side, it takes a bit of practise, start off trying to re-rack a weight you know you can handle.
> 
> Your rack is the same as ours, let me know when your coming up to stay and save your legs I'll go through it with you sweetie :thumbup1: xxx


I know but the pins are bloody odd! I'll hopefully be up next month, when I have some cash!!! Funnily enough I didn't have this problem at Ironworx......I need another confidence boost!



windsor81 said:


> IK would say the lower pin sounds the better option.
> 
> My ex who used to train, I remember her saying she put an aerobics step there.
> 
> I can't remember if she did the squats on it or just used it to get up and down for racking.
> 
> Could this work? Suppose it depends on the distance you're talking about.
> 
> Don;t let it get you down pet. Just another day in paradise. We all have those days. The way I look at it is, if all I have to worry about is how cr*p I picked up a weight that day, then lifes pretty good


Aw thanks - the step wouldn't work as max weight is 150kg....and it would be too unstable...yeah there's always next week 



ElfinTan said:


> The lower pin is the definite option. Get right under the bar! RIGHT UNDER IT!





dmcc said:


> TBH Bek that's what I do - the bar could be just slightly high, or lower down so I have to bend my knees. I'd rather do the latter, even when warming up. That way I can adjust myself properly before taking the weight and get my stance right.


Cheers, people - I was thinking about the lower pin when I was doing them but it seemed to low - I'll have a go when it's quiet and practice with a low weight and see what happens.....it's a p1sser because I can't use the leg press(es) and the hack squat gets boring after a while....

Think I've cheered up a little bit but I still want to punch the walls...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Why cant you use the leg presses chick?


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why cant you use the leg presses chick?


The poofy one in the machine area only goes up to 200kg - and because my legs are so short, I don't have full ROM. This hateful thing.....










The other one is so high I can't reach the plate to release the weight, so it has to be set at the bottom for me to push the weight up - it means starting with my knees to my chest which is hard on the knees, and I also don't get full ROM










I need a booster cushion, lol 

What's really annoying is that before the refit, there were 3 leg presses, and I could use them all with no problems :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Well, this morning my glutes and quads are a bit sore, so that's improved my mood marginally.

How I feel this afternoon will determine whether I do cardio or delts..... I want to do delts just to get a decent workout in - means I'll be doing back on Sunday


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> The poofy one in the machine area only goes up to 200kg - and because my legs are so short, I don't have full ROM. This hateful thing.....


lol we have this exact same machine in our gym and I love it :thumbup1: The angle is just perfect and it hits the hams and glutes as much as the quads... we have no barbells or smith machine of any sort which worried me, but this machine is the closest feeling to squats I've ever felt on a machine....



Beklet said:


> The other one is so high I can't reach the plate to release the weight, so it has to be set at the bottom for me to push the weight up - it means starting with my knees to my chest which is hard on the knees, and I also don't get full ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a booster cushion, lol
> 
> What's really annoying is that before the refit, there were 3 leg presses, and I could use them all with no problems :cursing:


Ask someone to spot you and lower it down for you.....

Robert bought something similar for his gym and they got an extra couple bits welded on so as well as the bottom and top resting positions, there is one halfway for situations like this, and also for safety incase someone fails and cant get the weight right back up.


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> You decided on delts or cardio?
> 
> what do you do for cardio by the way?


Probably both :laugh:

I'm supposed to do 20-30 mins cardio a day - but I fail, usually! Depends on my mood but alternates between the bike, treadmill and elliptical - I use the bike as warm up before legs cos it warms my knees up and stops them popping 



Zara-Leoni said:


> lol we have this exact same machine in our gym and I love it :thumbup1: The angle is just perfect and it hits the hams and glutes as much as the quads... we have no barbells or smith machine of any sort which worried me, but this machine is the closest feeling to squats I've ever felt on a machine....
> 
> *Lol, you're kidding? I HATE this machine - feels really unnatural * :lol:
> 
> Ask someone to spot you and lower it down for you.....
> 
> *Tried that but it's a PITA for all concerned, and there's now only one male trainer at the gym - I find the hack squat machine to be a bit more convenient *
> 
> Robert bought something similar for his gym and they got an extra couple bits welded on so as well as the bottom and top resting positions, there is one halfway for situations like this, and also for safety incase someone fails and cant get the weight right back up.


Seriously doubt my gym would do that - probably invalidate the warranty 

Good grief how did this get to 26 pages? I must stop waffling..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> Waffle away....we like it :thumb:


Aw... :blush:

Still in a bad mood today - would have a Crap Man rant but I won't because it has nothing to do with training, or even me - just all my mates and their useless blokes!!!! This single business isn't half bad - just need regular man-hugs and I'd be sorted :thumb:

BUT today's session was much better than yesterday.....

Bit of cardio warm up

Behind the neck press

20kg 1x12

Smith Machine push press

20kg 1x8

22.5kg 1x6

25kg 1x5 PB (there must be weight on that bar cos a standard 25kg barbell feels easy)

Reverse pec deck

40kg 2x8

47kg 1x6

Lateral raise

8kg 1x8

10kg 2x6

Dips

BW 3x5

V bar pressdown

23.5kg 3x8 (yes i know the weights keep changing but all the cable stacks are different, lol!

One arm reverse grip pressdown

6.25kg 2x10

8.25kg 1x6

Upright row

20kg 2x10

25kg 1x8 (too easy but someone was using the 30kg)

And for 'fun'

Dumbbell front raise

8kg 2x8

10kg 2x5 PB

Weighted crunches

46kg 3x15

Ready for back on Sunday - woo hoo!!!!

Am now officially pov, so will have to get imaginative with whatever random crap I can find in my freezer and cupboard.....a root around my cupboards has unearthed the following;

1 almost full 2lb tub of Syntrax protein powder which is, quite honestly, vile but needs must.....

A tub of Dymatize with 2 scoops left in it - this isn't bad, actually (obviously, as there's barely any left lol)

11 sachets of Dymalean which is also bloody vile because clearly the American idea of 'great tasting' just isn't the same as mine......

So I at least have enough protein to last, assuming I can keep the stuff down :whistling:

Bonus is that it's all in date too :laugh:

Now I just have to work out what I'm going to do with 5kgs rice, cos I can't eat that many carbs!!! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok this is going back a couple of posts to the leg press thing. How far off being able to unrack the 45deg leg press are you? At our place we have very techinal equipment called polystyrene(sp) squares lol (think swimminh float that you had at school) that we use to put behinds us on various things....including leg press.

Luckily at our house I don't have the problem but when we play at Ninepacks the top safety is just that bit too high. Not bad at a lighter weight but I didn't like it when there was 8 plates a side as once it was unracked the weight pushed me that little bit further into the seat so reracking it was a bit nervy and the lower safety was just tooooo low so I didn't go any heavier. So next time we play legs at NO's house we are going to take a foam pad with is.


----------



## Chris1

Jeez Bek, thats a hell of a workout. You must be well pumped!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Probably both :laugh:
> 
> I'm supposed to do 20-30 mins cardio a day - but I fail, usually! Depends on my mood but alternates between the bike, treadmill and elliptical - I use the bike as warm up before legs cos it warms my knees up and stops them popping
> 
> Seriously doubt my gym would do that - probably invalidate the warranty
> 
> Good grief how did this get to 26 pages? I must stop waffling..... :lol:


It would invalidate the warranty.... but if you moan enough about health an safety...... :whistling:

I'm failing on cardio right now too as my asthma is terrible, so had to go get steroid inhalers again (oh the irony lol), cant seem to manage very much at all without serious issues :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Ok this is going back a couple of posts to the leg press thing. How far off being able to unrack the 45deg leg press are you? At our place we have very techinal equipment called polystyrene(sp) squares lol (think swimminh float that you had at school) that we use to put behinds us on various things....including leg press.
> 
> Luckily at our house I don't have the problem but when we play at Ninepacks the top safety is just that bit too high. Not bad at a lighter weight but I didn't like it when there was 8 plates a side as once it was unracked the weight pushed me that little bit further into the seat so reracking it was a bit nervy and the lower safety was just tooooo low so I didn't go any heavier. So next time we play legs at NO's house we are going to take a foam pad with is.


They don't have anything. When I was 16 (lol) I trained at a hardcore gym and they had an extra seat pad which they used to put behind them on leg ext etc, and I used to use that - have asked my gym for one but no joy so far - I'd like a smaller one for the calf raise and have been tempted to nick some of the foamy yoga block things out of the studio for those  ...I did notice today they've finally got an EZ bar cable attachment after loads of us asked for one so I'll have a word with the manager on Sunday... 



windsor81 said:


> Jeez Bek, thats a hell of a workout. You must be well pumped!!!


Ah I hope so - legs are proper stiff too so I'm feeling a bit more cheery  I was definitely feeling it more today...



Zara-Leoni said:


> It would invalidate the warranty.... but if you moan enough about health an safety...... :whistling:
> 
> I'm failing on cardio right now too as my asthma is terrible, so had to go get steroid inhalers again (oh the irony lol), cant seem to manage very much at all without serious issues :cursing:


Yeah they just tell me to do 'alternative exercises' :cursing:

That sucks about the asthma (excuse the pun) - what's brought that on then?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah they just tell me to do 'alternative exercises' :cursing:
> 
> That sucks about the asthma (excuse the pun) - what's brought that on then?


Tell 'em to fcuk off.... You paying for a leg press, so you want to use one :cursing:

Dunno whats brought it on tbh... prob temperatures of -11 haha!

Everyone else had this flu thing and the sickness thing.... I didnt get them (christ only knows how  ) but I have been really, really tired and my chests been bothering me... got a little bit of a chest infection I think.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell 'em to fcuk off.... You paying for a leg press, so you want to use one :cursing:
> 
> Dunno whats brought it on tbh... prob temperatures of -11 haha!
> 
> Everyone else had this flu thing and the sickness thing.... I didnt get them (christ only knows how  ) but I have been really, really tired and my chests been bothering me... got a little bit of a chest infection I think.


Aye - will see if I get a sympathetic ear about the seat pad - it's only fair!!!

Ugh I feel for you chest infections are horrible!


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm...

After my warm up, and it started to go a bit wrong.....

Chins denied. I tried 3 times and barely got out half a rep :crying:

Onto other things:

Romanian barbell row

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x6 PB

Lat pulldown (seeing as I couldn't do chins)

40kg 1x10

54kg 1x6

61kg 2x5

Straight arm pressdown with V bar

Can't remember the weights, tbh but I did 3 sets of 10, 6 and 6, and the last one was around 23kg....

It occurred to me I'd forgotten the dumbbell rows......

20kg 1x8

26kg 1x6

30kg 1x4 PB

Lying leg curl

25kg 1x10

39kg 1x8

46kg 1x6 PB

Back extensions

BW 1x10

10kg 1x8

Dropset 20kg,10kg,BW to failure

Despite chin failure, thought I had a good and productive workout.


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Some pretty good weights there mate 

Re being @ iworx... were there any little fat blokes in ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Some pretty good weights there mate
> 
> Re being @ iworx... were there any little fat blokes in ?


Dunno mate - check out the vid Shaun did the day I was in - don't you start putting yourself down...... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Did you bend right over for these jus incase anything slipped:whistling:

Lol...no, there was no-one to er, 'help' me


----------



## Beklet

Right, after my constant whining I don't have any food, I've been through my freezer and cupboards, and actually have a quite respectable amount of protein to last me the next 16 days (didn't realise that's all I have to deal with - feel SO much better now!!!! - have 2 days in a hotel being fed from the 27th then it's payday - woo!!! :laugh: )

Am slightly lacking in veg - have bags of frozen broccoli, green beans and soya beans, and some tins of tomatoes.....think I will scrape my pennies together and splash out on some onions and mushrooms :thumb:

It's not all 'ideal' food, but protein is protein and beggars can't be choosers, so I have managed to unearth;

5 chicken breasts

11 portions of lean mince

5 coley fillets

1lb 8oz prawns

1 rump steak

1 lamb shank

1 packet lamb ribs

1 packet salmon

1 tin corned beef

1 tin stewed steak

1 packet ham

9 tins tuna

10 eggs

Also a packet of pork steaks and some stewing steak in there but I suspect that's been there a couple of years so won't risk it 

Plenty of rice and pasta and I can make bread if necessary.....just better remember to get the stuff out of the freezer!!! :tongue:

Also have gopping protein powder, if I can manage to get it down.......


----------



## POPPA BEAR

2 weeks keto then !!


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> 2 weeks keto then !!


Ha ha wouldn't be a bad idea but I have no cheese - can't cope on keto without cheese!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Ha ha wouldn't be a bad idea but I have no cheese - can't cope on keto without cheese!!!!! :laugh:


Wanna swap powder for cheese ? :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Shina feckin light HOW on earth did you manage to miss that lot :lol: :lol:


Most of it is in the freezer - hidden under that massive prawn bag and the frozen veg....:laugh:

Could do with another dozen eggs though, and some butter 



POPPA BEAR said:


> Wanna swap powder for cheese ? :laugh:


Ha ha the protein powder I have left is foul!!! Sickly American crap! Might raid a friend's cheese collection - it's after Christmas and his bird is back on her diet lol


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Ha ha the protein powder I have left is foul!!! Sickly American crap! Might raid a friend's cheese collection - it's after Christmas and his bird is back on her diet lol


Worse than diet coke n tuna ? :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Worse than diet coke n tuna ? :thumb:


Together?

Eurghh...

There are few things in this world worse than Diet Coke, but this protein powder may have it pipped...... :lol:

It's Syntrax Nectar in Twisted Cherry, lol


----------



## POPPA BEAR

yup together....i'll be back on this unless mp deliver my isolate soon lol,

anyway has your back started aching yet ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> yup together....i'll be back on this unless mp deliver my isolate soon lol,
> 
> anyway has your back started aching yet ?


Ugh good grief - just go to the shop and buy some!! :laugh: My back has been aching all day - i might have a bath :thumb:



Lin said:


> she found hairs before :whistling: :laugh::laugh:


No, that was where my cat had been sleeping on the chair!!!


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Lin said:


> she found hairs before :whistling: :laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh:I've been trying soooo hard not to mention her little problem:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> :laugh::laugh:I've been trying soooo hard not to mention her little problem:laugh::laugh:


It's just because you're gagging to shave it yourself....... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lin said:


> she needs a shave:laugh:


agree, king kong:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> agree, king kong:laugh:


And how would YOU know????


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> And how would YOU know????


Just a hunch:cool2:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Just a hunch:cool2:


No, I don't have one of those, either...... :lol:



Lin said:


> you know I want to pluck you


Ouch!!! :scared:


----------



## Guest

I'm lost .... Bek....you have some hair on the back?? Is that what I am reading??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> she needs a shave:laugh:


who? the cat?

thats wicked.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> who? the cat?
> 
> thats wicked.....


He's not impressed


----------



## Beklet

No hair on my back....check my profile pics lol!!!

I wish I had enough test in me to warrant a hairy back, though I'm aggressive enough........ :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> No hair on my back....check my profile pics lol!!!
> 
> *I wish I had enough test in me to warrant a hairy back*, though I'm aggressive enough........ :whistling:


 :nono: :nono: :nono: no hair on the back Bek... Silky and smooth just like_____ :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: no hair on the back Bek... Silky and smooth just like_____ :whistling:


Errrr silk?


----------



## Beklet

No weights today, just very tedious cardio and some weighted crunches at 56kg a new PB - whoopie do!!

Have felt absolutely shattered today, and the cardio has brought on a headache.....I'm actually hoping it's PMT cos then it's a reason for feeling so crap - if it's not I'll not be happy!!!


----------



## Beklet

Still feeling like crap!!! It really had better be hormonal, or it could be the food!!!!

So, yesterdays 'diet' of crap I could find in my cupboards consisted of;

1. Cottage cheese and pineapple chunks

2. Tin of tuna with salad cream

3. Half a ploughman's sandwich (very odd one, that!)

4. An apple, minced beef with onions, tomatoes, mushrooms and spices, bit of grated cheese

5. Another apple...

Not exactly the best diet and a bit low on protein - unfortunately I feel horrible today with no appetite and it's chest day :sad:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Beklet said:


> Still feeling like crap!!! It really had better be hormonal, or it could be the food!!!!
> 
> So, yesterdays 'diet' of crap I could find in my cupboards consisted of;
> 
> 1. Cottage cheese and pineapple chunks
> 
> 2. Tin of tuna with salad cream
> 
> 3. Half a ploughman's sandwich (very odd one, that!)
> 
> 4. An apple, minced beef with onions, tomatoes, mushrooms and spices, bit of grated cheese
> 
> 5. Another apple...
> 
> Not exactly the best diet and a bit low on protein - unfortunately I feel horrible today with no appetite and it's chest day :sad:


Ahhhh hun, I know how you feel, I've got fook all left in my cupboards either! It sucks! And I don't get paid for another 2 days! :cursing:

Maybe have a day's rest if you're feeling rough? :thumbup1:

Hope you get back on track soon x x x x x x


----------



## Beklet

BabyYoYo said:


> Ahhhh hun, I know how you feel, I've got fook all left in my cupboards either! It sucks! And I don't get paid for another 2 days! :cursing:
> 
> Maybe have a day's rest if you're feeling rough? :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope you get back on track soon x x x x x x


Thanks hun - yeah I have till the 27th when work will pay for me to be fed 3 times a day lol!

It's not so much the lack of food it's the feeling sluggish - will see how I feel this afternoon - have run out of painkillers too! :cursing: xxx


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> I know just how you feel.No work here in the winter= no money either. I went to buy protein shake and fish oil caps today, the protein had gone up to 50 pounds for a 1kg tub, and the fish oils were 31.95 for sixty.I didn't get either!
> 
> Just found some fish oils cheap on the internet so have ordered some, and Vince told me how to change my food so I don't need the bloody protein shake.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better by now Becks!


Thought I'd just write some more ****....... :whistling:

Yeah I'm feeling OK - headache finally went this afternoon......food situation dodgy - still not eaten enough today but missed the gym, and will go tomorrow after eating LOTS :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hope you feel better Bek


----------



## Zara-Leoni

^^^^^ what they said :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Hope you feel better Bek
> 
> View attachment 20873





Hamster said:


> Hope your feeling better today Beck's.
> 
> xx





Zara-Leoni said:


> ^^^^^ what they said :thumbup1:


Aw...thanks... :wub:

Yeah I'm feeling better now - felt like total ar5e this morning - still felt groggy right up to the point I left work at a disgracefully late 5pm :laugh:

The rest of the day went really well actually. Went to the gym, chest and biceps. Still not keen on bothering spotters and the only people near the benches were skinny teenagers (I was in quite late - I'm normally gone by 5!!) Despite that, I had a pretty decent workout...

15 mins cardio

Incline bench press

Bar x12

30kg x10

40kg x8

45kg 1x6

50kg 1x6

Hammer Strength flat bench machine

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x8

40kg 2x6

Flye machine

55kg 1x8

65kg 2x6 PB

EZ bar cable curl (YES!!! We finally have the attachment! Never done these before so playing with weight)

11.25kg 1x10

13.75kg (or something lol) 1x8

16,something 1x6

18.25? 1x5

Concentration curls

10kg 3x8 (oh, these HURT!!!)

10 mins cardio

Ah, one small observation - protein powder tastes SO much better with milk!!! :laugh: (but then she did put too much water in it lol)

Ah yes the comedy 'diet' - yesterday was amusing, considering I had a migrainey headache and felt a bit queasy (much like today)

Packet of ham, minced beef as day before, more ham, piece of cheese, couple of pieces chocolate, bolognese and 2 slices toast. Loads of tea.....

Today wasn't much more exciting lol

1. Curried beans (make no mistake, these are RANK! THey have raisins in - raisins!!! In beans!!! WTF??? Much better to put curry powder in beans, honestly!!!)

2. Cajun chicken, tomatoes, mushrooms, onions and peppers, mushroom rice

3. protein shake

4. Quorn fajitas, 2 cups tea

5. Nuts (sat there shelling them, ate quite a few lol - pecans walnuts and almonds)

THought I had a tin of coconut milk in the cupboard, but I don't - gutted, cos I have a real hankering for red Thai curry :tongue: - have chicken pieces defrosted, all the other ingredients - argh!!!!!

*Warning - girly stuff ahead (no periods) stop reading now if that offends  *

After gym went to see friend who had made Quorn fajitas - stuffed my face and she dragged out the biggest bag of Christmas and birthday presents I'd not collected from her and a couple of mates - was a bit embarrassed but pretty amazed and slightly overwhelmed lol!

As well as the usual Jack Daniels goodies, I got some lovely Lush stuff (I miss it since I stopped working there), and one friend made me some gorgeous voile and chenille curtains, and various cushion covers to match - all in red, cream and gold :thumb: Now all I need is to blag that sofa off my mate and I can sort out my '300-a-day' coloured sitting room!!!!

Oh and due to lack of cash, having to use a pool car tomorrow - it's a 55 plate - I've never driven anything newer than an H reg (1991) - oh boy...... :lol:

Right, that's enough crap from me.....


----------



## martinmcg

eating cheese n choc wiyh a migraine headache , oh daer no wonder you felt poorly, there are some good meds for them , good workout tho , hows the arms after the new exercise ? :cool2:


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> eating cheese n choc wiyh a migraine headache , oh daer no wonder you felt poorly, there are some good meds for them , good workout tho , hows the arms after the new exercise ? :cool2:


Ha ha it's not that sort of migraine, in fact it's not really a migraine at all, but is easier to explain than saying 'that sort of really sluggish groggy headache which will not budge for 3 days despite the painkillers you stuff down your neck, and what you eat and drink, but tends to make you feel a little queasy...' It's not even that painful, but it stops me sleeping - all that works is taking enough painkillers to dull it and sleeping...

It's hormonal too, so I have it to look forward to regularly

Still debating whether to do cardio or legs today....

My arms feel fine - no DOMS at all - which is depressing....


----------



## DRED

1. Curried beans (make no mistake, these are RANK! THey have raisins in - raisins!!! In beans!!! WTF??? Much better to put curry powder in beans, honestly!!!)

just the thought of that makes me gag :no:


----------



## Beklet

DRED said:


> 1. Curried beans (make no mistake, these are RANK! THey have raisins in - raisins!!! In beans!!! WTF??? Much better to put curry powder in beans, honestly!!!)
> 
> just the thought of that makes me gag :no:


Mate, EATING it made me gag!!! Was worse than porridge!!! :lol: :lol:

Never again.......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Get better soon Carlsberg


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Get better soon Carlsberg


 :confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nevermind lol people call you Becks (as in the brand of lager) i'm trying to be funny but yet again have failed miserably


----------



## POPPA BEAR

PU$$Y....... :whistling: 



Beklet said:


> Mate, EATING it made me gag!!! Was worse than porridge!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Never again.......


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nevermind lol people call you Becks (as in the brand of lager) i'm trying to be funny but yet again have failed miserably


Ah...Dave has the Carlsberg journal..... 

Prefer real ale meself....



POPPA BEAR said:


> PU$$Y....... :whistling:


Hmmm I could comment but would be rude and smutty so will refrain..... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Mate, EATING it made me gag!!! Was worse than porridge!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Never again.......


Worse than porridge?????? Now THAT is bad! :cool2:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Ah...Dave has the Carlsberg journal.....
> 
> Prefer real ale meself....
> 
> Hmmm I could comment but would be rude and smutty so will refrain.....(*and what you said is true, sorry, i'm a pu$$yxx*) :lol:


Glad we see eye to eye :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Worse than porridge?????? Now THAT is bad! :cool2:


Yeah...I HATE porridge!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Okay then....

Today was quads and calves......

Decided to put the bar on a lower pin, and see how it was.

It felt a bit awkward, to be honest - first heavyish set it was too high up on my neck and hurt, but I sorted it.....although it felt awkward and probably looked a bit bizarre, it felt safer, and not once did I feel nervous, wobble or get The Fear...no records broken, I could probably have pushed it a bit more but decided to quit while I was ahead :thumb:

Squats

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x8

80kg 2x6

90kg 1x4

Hack Squat

50kg 1x10

100kg 3x5

Calf Raise (on hack squat machine)

150kg 4x10

Leg Ext

68kg 1x8

75kg 1x6

82kg 1x6

89kg 1x5 PB

Leg raises

3x12

Have found a friend who is as massively poor as me, but he actually has bare cupboards and no dietary constraints (meaning he doesn't have to make sure he gets protein in at every meal) so I have found a home for the majority of my rice :lol:

I'm not a meanie though - have a huge batch of curry to make and freeze, so will give him some too.....only fair, after the amount of roast dinners he and his bird have cooked for me!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cant be long til payday and food shopping now hun?


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Well done on the squatting mate , see !? you're not a such a pu$$y !! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cant be long til payday and food shopping now hun?


30th...... :thumb: But I'm going to Lincoln on the 27th, so will get fed and watered till 29th, courtesy of work...



POPPA BEAR said:


> Well done on the squatting mate , see !? you're not a such a pu$$y !! :thumb:


Oh ye of little faith! :laugh:



Greekgoddess said:


> Oh Becks thats so sweet (passing on your rice I mean). When I went away on holiday I emptied all my cupboards and freezer and took them to my friend who is very short of money.She feasted on it for two weeks. It made me feel so good to help her out.
> 
> The squat bar at the gym has a piece of sponge velcroed to it to stop it hurting your neck. I find it helps a lot to have the bar comfortable. If its hurting me it distracts me too much (I'm a pussy, I know!).
> 
> On my cheat day today and having just what I fancy- haggis, mash, turnip, followed by some lush Italian ice cream and a cappuchino. Cor!!


Yeah well fair's fair - I don't have much either, and have one friend giving me food parcels lol but he has even less than me, his girlfriend has had to move back home cos she's so poor, but no-one should be living on porridge and bread.......

I don't use the foam things - feels really unnatural :lol:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Oh ye of little faith! :laugh:


But I (thats me, not you) DO have faith....


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> But I (thats me, not you) DO have faith....


Bollocks!!!!! You even changed my quote......


----------



## POPPA BEAR

:tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Well today was an odd one - was the first Ladies' Weekend (the gym does ladies only sessions at weekends 5-7pm) Normally this wouldn't interest me at all but it's free all weekend and my friend wanted a go so I dragged her along - got her to do a full body weights workout - she will be very sore tomorrow!! :lol:

Delts for me today, but was concentrating on my mate so not great, and I forgot to do triceps..... :laugh:

Ah well, always tomorrow...... :whistling:

S/M press thingy

20kg 1x6

25kg 2x5

30kg 1x4 PB?

Reverse pec deck

40kg 1x6

47kg 2x4

While my mate was doing cable rows, I wandered up to the chin bar 'for a laugh' and managed 1.5, left it a couple if minutes and managed 2/3rds of one...:sad:

Lateral raise

8kg 1x8

10kg 2x6

While my mate was doing pressdowns, went back to the chin bar and managed 1 and a bit...... :lol:

Then 6 BW dips......

Dumbbell shrugs

20kg 1x8

24kg 2x8 PB

Same thing tomorrow, except may have another victim to teach.....may try to do triceps and abs or something tomorrow :thumb:

Food pitiful today - breakfast in pub at midday and cheese sandwich after gym :blush: (all supplied by friends - yay!)

Tomorrow my sprouted seeds should be ready and will also make a huge batch of red Thai curry :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Today, I basically p1ssed about - I had two victims in tow and there was no way I was going to concentrate on back day properly.

Saying that, I spent the early afternoon digging, which, judging by how I feel now, was a good leg and back workout combined! 

Did a couple of sets of cable row, and dumbbell row, a set of lat pulldowns and more chin failure :cursing:

Started off and managed 2 and a very little bit. Next go managed 1. Did a couple of sets of assisted wide grip chins (please don't hit me Lin :lol: ) 2x6x12kg assistance....

Then every time I walked past the chin bar, tried again but could barely get one out each time :sad:

I did lots of light sets of whatever I was showing my mate at the time though....:laugh:

Just made myself a massive Thai red curry - yum! Eaten some but will get 3-4 meals out of the rest :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Didn't you do chins yesterday too yer bloody barmpot, eh you swore in your journal, you said assisted chins I'll slappa yer legs chopsie :whistling:
> 
> Hard when you have people with you if they don't train the same, can be frustratin at times as it means you don't get to work out fully, tis all in a good days work and you made up for it in the allotment :thumb:


They were assisted wide grip pullups, not the same thing at all...... :whistling:

And yeah I tried yesterday and I'll keep bloody trying till I can do it - plus the gym was deserted so I didn't make a tit of myself.....:laugh:

Yeah that digging is hard work!!!

About to have another gym rant - just found out another trainer has defected to a different gym. That leaves 1 male trainer. And he has PT clients so cannot always be on the gym floor. The gym needs more male trainers - At least 4 have left and there is just never anyone around - this isn't me being sexist, but the only female trainer who would realistically be able to spot me has a back injury at the moment......

Not sure if I'm in tomorrow but if I am, I'll have to have a word - it's not safe, surely?

Non gym-related - I can feel my work motivation coming back, but not nearly fast enough - my brain is fogged and I can't think clearly or get organised....argh!!!!! If I can get my sh1t together, there may be a promotion going in the office....I have as good a chance as any....exactly same work I'm doing now, more cash.....complete win! :lol: :bounce:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Get thee sen to a new gym woman, and while you're at it get that promotion too !!


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Get thee sen to a new gym woman, and while you're at it get that promotion too !!


Can't - it's one of only two bodybuilding type gyms in town, also the cheapest, and the other gym is in a well dodgy area....I like the gym just wish there were more staff!


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Does it have all you need there ? or do the other "non bb" gyms have less, or is it just cuz they're non bb ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Does it have all you need there ? or do the other "non bb" gyms have less, or is it just cuz they're non bb ?


OK...there are 3 council run gyms and the athletics centre - all 'fitness' gyms and very limited free weights.

FF - very small free weights area, expensive commercial gym, have trained there and can fit on even less equipment than I can now.....

LA - trained there for 5 years - decent weights equipment, also expensive commercial gym, otherwise might be an option (seeing as that's where most of the trainers went lol) but I think I'm banned after the row I had when I left...... :lol:

There's one in town, but it's in town - no parking, and I've never felt it's 'right'

The other gym, is closer to where I live, the owner used to work at the gym I go to and he'd be fine, and the equipment is good, so I've heard, but it is in a nasty area, and no parking and don't fancy walking round there late at night (full of 'gangstas' and drug dealers, and at the weekend, p1ssed up chavs intent on glassing someone )

Gym I go to is half the price of the others, has parking, decent opening hours, loads of free weights and decent equipment, is in a reasonable area just a serious lack of qualified staff.


----------



## Beklet

God I say 'decent' a lot, people will start thinking I read the Daily Mail...... :scared:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> God I say 'decent' a lot, people will start thinking I look at the Daily Mail...... :scared:


Does it have nice pics then ? :laugh:

I see you don't have many gym options then ?

So you'll have to have serious words/threats then ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Does it have nice pics then ? :laugh:
> 
> I see you don't have many gym options then ?
> 
> So you'll have to have serious words/threats then ?


Aye....will mention it....

THere are pics of the gym in the gym pics thread lol :thumb:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> THere are pics of the gym in the gym pics thread lol :thumb:


Meant the Daily Mail.... *SIGH* straight over


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Meant the Daily Mail.... *SIGH* straight over


Lol sorry.....being a bit blonde lately - need to do my roots!!! :laugh:

Pics

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/48707-post-pictures-your-gym-6.html#post702300


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Aren't instructors queueueueueing up to work at golds ? just to say they work at golds ...


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Aren't instructors queueueueueing up to work at golds ? just to say they work at golds ...


Nope...but loads from other gyms train there..... :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Too many days till payday!!!

Arghhh!!

As for the promotion.....there isn't one as yet - the job hasn't even been advertised, not sure yet if it's available on promotion though it's likely....it would also be open to everyone in the country to apply for (and, just to make it worse, those who are in offices likely to close get priority over me, even though I'd be sat at the same desk)...gah!!!


----------



## martinmcg

[]They were assisted wide grip pullups, not the same thing at all...... :whistling:

And yeah I tried yesterday and I'll keep bloody trying till I can do it - plus the gym was deserted so I didn't make a tit of myself.....:laugh:

put some of that lovely jd on the top of the chin bar, you will get up there then i bet :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## martinmcg

Hamster said:


> I would be get there before her if it's JD and DIET coke :laugh:


make it a long chin bar , will lay naked on it covered in shot glasses of jd , :lol: :lol:

chins anyone lol:tongue:


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> make it a long chin bar , will lay naked on it covered in shot glasses of jd , :lol: :lol:
> 
> chins anyone lol:tongue:


Right, bring it on!!!!!!

(how many shot glasses? Might be a bit wobbly after 4 or 5 lol) :laugh:


----------



## a.notherguy

JD on a chin up bar? Everyone knows thats crazy talk......

Its Jim beam for chin ups. JD is for dips.



http://www.recipezaar.com/Jack-Daniels-Dipping-Sauce-44453


----------



## a.notherguy

Lin said:


> I'm a licker, like dippin my tongue in as it lasts longer :tongue:


everyone loves a licker :lol:


----------



## Guest

Is Bek's journal turning into adult lounge material?? 

nice:thumbup1:


----------



## martinmcg

zeus87529 said:


> Is Bek's journal turning into adult lounge material??
> 
> nice:thumbup1:


not at all it was a genuine offer of help and motivation for her chins :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

*SHOCKED* the bear slinks back to his cave

Gawd what a carry on in here... Think i'll look in lin's serious training journal lol:tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha Martin looks like you have a queue of people waiting to take up your offer - Oi, I'm first!!!!!!...:laugh:

And this journal is not smutty at all - at least not from me - as I said I'm a good girl and don't do that sort of thing anymore...... :innocent:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Ha ha Martin looks like you have a queue of people waiting to take up your offer - Oi, I'm first!!!!!!...:laugh:
> 
> And this journal is not smutty at all - at least not from me - as I said I'm a good girl and don't do that sort of thing anymore...... :innocent:


Hmmm leopards n spots.....:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hmmm leopards n spots.....:laugh:


Ha ha I've never been a leopard....and I don't have many spots (today) :tongue:


----------



## martinmcg

Lin said:


> aaahem only when the lights off then it doesn't count  ......thought of an idea bex instead of JD on top of the chin bar what about a todger on the top, I think that would be great from a strength point of view as you'd hold at the top :laugh:.........talk about grip strentgh te-he xxxx


grip strength of what hands or teeth ? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

a.notherguy said:


> JD on a chin up bar? Everyone knows thats crazy talk......
> 
> Its Jim beam for chin ups. JD is for dips.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.recipezaar.com/Jack-Daniels-Dipping-Sauce-44453


Ah the JD marinade for sticky ribs (on the JD site) is fab - smells vile when it's first made but once the ribs are grilled......... :tongue:



Lin said:


> Bex only has small hands so her grip strength will be impeccable as she was stubborn and refused to use straps for a very long time :laugh:


Ha ha depends on the thickness of the...er...'bar' :whistling:

What if I can't get my hands around it?


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> just use your mouth girl thats what its for


And how would that strengthen my back? :confused1:

Don't think they would be proper chins now, would they? :laugh: :lol:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

If using ya gob then they deffo would be chins lol

Cant reply Becks getting a message saying my ip is banned !!


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> If using ya gob then they deffo would be chins lol
> 
> Cant reply Becks getting a message saying my ip is banned !!


But you did reply....... :confused1:

And good point!!! :thumb:

*cracks jaw*

:tongue:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

I meant cant pm, sorry


----------



## Beklet

Today wasn't bad. Not great but not bad. Back to proper diet from next Sunday and I can't wait!!! My strength may actually go up properly then!!!!

Was late to the gym so it was rammed.....no dumbbell presses for me, all the benches were in use...

Hammer Strength bench machine

20kg 1x10

30kg 1x8

40kg 1x6

50kg 1x6 PB?

Incline bench

40kg 1x8

45kg 1x8

50kg 1x5

Flye machine

55kg 3x6

Parallel bar dips

2x6

Hammer curls

14kg 3x8

Concentration curls

8kg 1x10

10kg 2x8

Dumbbell wrist and reverse wrist curls

8kg 2x10

Knackered today - still need to get my work mojo back - had a massive sh1tfit in work earlier - in front of the big boss - really cannot help being rude to him as he's such an objectionable git.....the rant was about having to fill out a form - had a box for signature but had to be emailed so clearly I couldn't sign it, how can we be a local team if we're a national team, oh and Policy don't know their ar$e from their elbow...etc etc.....then I had a go at him for not having any answers........then someone else joined in - christ I wish he'd fck off back to whatever swamp he dragged himself out of.... :cursing: :cursing:

Feeling ranty today...in fact......


----------



## Beklet

Leg day today......and the squat rack was in use - gah! :cursing:

Am over my self indulgent whiny bitch rant mode from yesterday, mainly because after some gimp at work talking down to me like a two year old, the people who know their sh1t told me I was right. Ha! Ner ner ner-ner ner! :tongue:

Um anyway after warm up...

S/M Squats *spits*

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x8

80kg 2x6

Hack Squat

50kg 1x10

100kg 3x8

Calf raises

150kg 4x10

Leg Extension

75kg 1x8

89kg 3x5

Had my protein shake, then went round a mates to meet up for an all you can pig/meet my mates new bird and am now feeling very vry full but at least have my protein quota for the day!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Beklet

Bloody hell my work PC is so SLOW this week!!! Takes an age to read anything on here - all th other sites are fine... 

Not been to the gym yet this is just general rubbish.

Still lacking massively in motivation, and it's a dangerous thing. I need to get back into a routine as I have completely lost momentum and my routine is shot to pieces.

Anyone have any good time management tips, websites or books I can look at? And any way of motivating me? I know the season has a lot to do with it but I want to be 'with it' asap......

It's a sad thing but I really am looking forward to getting back on the diet wagon. I'm actually looking forward to weighing food, putting it in containers and having a fridge full of cooked chicken breasts and hard boiled eggs :laugh:

At least with the proper amount of protein, and eaten every 3 hours, I will feel less full, have less low blood sugar dips and my strength will go up!!!!

Just one question - why, after legs yesterday, is my lower back caning??? :confused1:


----------



## el capitano

Hi Becks

Have you thought of getting a training partner short term just to re focus yourself and give you a small "good willed" bit of competition?

Change is as good as a rest and all that,just a thought.

Dave.


----------



## Beklet

el capitano said:


> Hi Becks
> 
> Have you thought of getting a training partner short term just to re focus yourself and give you a small "good willed" bit of competition?
> 
> Change is as good as a rest and all that,just a thought.
> 
> Dave.


Would love a training partner....but I don't have one!!!!

I do train with others occasionally, and get ideas and encouragement from them but it's usually when I'm travelling. A local temporary training partner would be great but most people already have one and my mates just aren't into it at all.


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Bloody hell my work PC is so SLOW this week!!! Takes an age to read anything on here - all th other sites are fine...


That's because ASPIRE is crap. I'm so glad that's one shared service we got rid of...


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> That's because ASPIRE is crap. I'm so glad that's one shared service we got rid of...


It is sh1te. Only seems to be this site though...and the BBC site :cursing:

No gym for me today - horrible cramp, headache and dodgy vision conspired in me having an easy evening of it....I should be off the weights today as it's a rest day but not sure how much time I'll have tomorrow!!!!

Hmmm. This sounds odd but my legs feel different. They don't look different and they are the same size but they feel different - in a good way though.

Except for the saddlebags......  Seems my love handles have reduced a bit, making my saddlebags more prominent...... :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Oh yeah forgot to mention (Lin you're gonna laugh), Mr Grumpy Pants was in the gym again, as usual.....was doing hack squats yesterday and he was leaning on the bench bar while his mate was doing decline bench, and staring ahead as he does......unfortunately right in my line of vision....looked up, and he was..........grinning? :scared: Whatever he was doing, it wasn't scowling which is what he usually does. :lol:

I am actually quite unnerved. Maybe I've passed the acceptance test?

Oh yeah....saw him on his bike the day before cycling towards town...which also means he probably lives near me.....lol....crap........


----------



## Chris1

I have no idea what saddle bags are, but I'm sure yours are lovely babe


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I have no idea what saddle bags are, but I'm sure yours are lovely babe


Saddle bags are NEVER lovely!!! It's the wobbly lump of flab at the top of the outer thigh that always seems to be the last to go......:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

isn't that your ****?


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> isn't that your ****?


 :scared: :crying:

You said I had a fat ****....

*flounce*

These are saddlebags....


----------



## Chris1

No, I was mearly trying to ascertain what body part you were reffering to!!!

You're ass is fine with me 

Not that I've seen it :whistling:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Nice pants beck.... at least you trimmed the ole bush for the pic :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> No, I was mearly trying to ascertain what body part you were reffering to!!!
> 
> You're ass is fine with me
> 
> Not that I've seen it :whistling:


You not been in the AL then??? :lol:



POPPA BEAR said:


> Nice pants beck.... at least you trimmed the ole bush for the pic :whistling:


Ha ha they're not my saddlebags - mine are on my profile if you want to be put off your tea



Greekgoddess said:


> LOL! I thought everyone would have heard of saddlebags by now, but once more I am proved wrong. So why can't I see the picture????
> 
> I am certain that your saddlebags must be an imaginary feature of your body Beklet.......


oh believe me they're not! :cursing:

Just back from gym - just about to go out to the pub - oops!

Not a bad session

S/M shoulder press jobbie

20kg 1x8

25kg 1x6

30kg 1x6

32,5kg 1x4 PB

Lateral raise

8kg 1x10

10kg 2x8

Reverse pec deck

45kg 1x6 (thoght these were heavy lol someone had dropped the 2.5kg weights from the top!)

40kg 1x10

47kg 1x6

EZ bar pressdown

21kg 1x10

24.5kg 1x8

28kg 1x8

31.5kg 1x5 PB

Reverse one arm pressdown

7,5kg 2x8

Dumbbell shrugs

26kg 2x10

Now to get tarted up!!! :bounce:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Someone's already put me off ma tea becks..... just off for a lurk 

Woman you're so dysmorphic...

Green hair ftw :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

I'm still sure your bags of saddles, or whatever you call them, are just scrumptious!!!

Jesus I am drunk! But the original point still stands xxx


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I'm still sure your bags of saddles, or whatever you call them, are just scrumptious!!!
> 
> Jesus I am drunk! But the original point still stands xxx


Lol......not as bloody drunked as I am......I'm going to bed I just ate two pizzas.....oh boy...lol....x :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

You're both going to hell. But at least when Bek drinks, it's a proper drink like JD, not a girly poof drink like WKD...


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Someone's already put me off ma tea becks..... just off for a lurk
> 
> Woman you're so dysmorphic...
> 
> Green hair ftw :thumb:


Lol who put you off your tea?



dmcc said:


> You're both going to hell. But at least when Bek drinks, it's a proper drink like JD, not a girly poof drink like WKD...


It was indeed, and lots of it......I've just eaten the third pizza...... :blush: :ban:

Last night was, quite frankly, bizarre. I've not dared go on Facebook yet for fear of the truly appalling pictures awaiting me (that i will have to spend the day de-tagging :lol: ), but within 20 minutes of walking into the club, 11 people had come up to me and commented on my Facebitch pictures and asked to feel my arms......lol...I'm flattered  None of my mates have ever shown any interest before, and I don't often see them in a big group but that was really unexpected! Not decided if I'm going to the gym yet - although I feel OK, I'm still not up to a heavy back session... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Oh Jesusl I am in hell!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Oh Jesusl I am in hell!!


Why? I'm not that bad!!!! :lol:


----------



## Chris1

No, you're fine. my head isn't. 7 o'clock is no time to be going to bed.

There must have been something in the air last night as I had a MASSIVE falling out with one of my oldest friends.

He was a bit drunk and spent the whole night telling me that I was on steroids because apparantly I am massive now. I was ready to kill him by the end of it. Which of course was roid rage:rolleyes: :cursing:

At least your friends are taking notice now, means all the hard work is paying off!! :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> No, you're fine. my head isn't. 7 o'clock is no time to be going to bed.
> 
> There must have been something in the air last night as I had a MASSIVE falling out with one of my oldest friends.
> 
> He was a bit drunk and spent the whole night telling me that I was on steroids because apparantly I am massive now. I was ready to kill him by the end of it. Which of course was roid rage:rolleyes: :cursing:
> 
> At least your friends are taking notice now, means all the hard work is paying off!! :bounce:


Oops! I'm about to fall out with mates of mine cos I'm expected to take sides......will await that one with bated breath....


----------



## POPPA BEAR

The pair of you can SUFFER together :laugh:!!!!

I too went to bed at 7... i worked all night though :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> The pair of you can SUFFER together :laugh:!!!!
> 
> I too went to bed at 7... i worked all night though :cursing:


No suffering for me......nothing's gonna kick off for a few days yet...... :lol:


----------



## Chris1

oooo, take sides lol. I just play the "I don't care" card, play your petty games elsewhere.

Anything exciting????


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> oooo, take sides lol. I just play the "I don't care" card, play your petty games elsewhere.
> 
> Anything exciting????


Not really, think they're about to call it a day...shame really, but time will tell - they might sort it out.....

Further complicated by the fact that I had a crush on him for over 2 years before they started seeing each other... :whistling: I'm not interested now (I can see we'd not be compatible and his drinking would do my head in) but there are plenty of nasty people around who'd insinuate I'd try to take advantage of him (like they did when he split with his ex) :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Just back from the gym. Last night was spent watching dodgy films and eating ribs......watched The Hills Have Eyes which was hilarious...I find inbred mutants quite amusing, therefore i am going to hell.

After that I watched Ichi the Killer - I also found this utterly hilarious so I probably have a special spot reserved for me. :lol:

Not a bad session today. Again, no trainers on the floor so one of the trainers (she was just leaving as I got there) will be bringing it up with management.

Warm up - 10 mins cardio and lat pulldowns 40kg 2x10

Narrow grip chins

1x2

1x1.5 (hey, it's an improvement!!!!)

Romanian barbell row

40kg 1x10

60kg 1x6

80kg 1x3.5 PB (thought the last 1.5 weren't pretty!)

SLDL

60kg 3x6

Good mornings - never done these before, and no staff on floor to check form, hence pansy weight - will just get used to the exercise first - kept feeling like the bar was going to roll onto my neck...

Bar only (20kg) 1x10

30kg 2x10

V bar straight arm pressdown

13.25kg 1x10

18.25kg? 1x8

23.something lol 1x8

Dumbbell rows

20kg 1x10

26kg 1x6

32kg 1x3.5 PB

Lying leg curl

25kg 1x10

39kg 1x8

46kg 1x5

I will hurt tomorrow!!!!

A woman started talking to me in the changing rooms - never seen her before but she says she remembered when i joined, at the old premises....and that I'd lost loads of weight......aw bless her but I've lost half a stone, if that  Seems she and her bf were talking about me......and as everyone knows i hate being watched and drawing attention to myself in the gym - don't even know who her bf his, her description of him (muscular, shaved head) covers over half the members!!! :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Narrow grip chins
> 
> 1x2
> 
> 1x1.5 (hey, it's an improvement!!!!)


Makes me feel better about only managing 2x5, 2x4... :whistling:



> Good mornings - never done these before, and no staff on floor to check form, hence pansy weight - will just get used to the exercise first - kept feeling like the bar was going to roll onto my neck...
> 
> Bar only (20kg) 1x10
> 
> 30kg 2x10


I got that too and for the second set I just rolled the bar a bit down my back, holding it in place with my hands (obviously). Second set was better than the first, just make sure that as you bent over you stick your bum out.


----------



## Chris1

Good workout Bek. A compliment is always a nice way to finish off as well.


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Nice workout testogirl :thumb: i hope it brings you the pain that you desire


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Makes me feel better about only managing 2x5, 2x4... :whistling:
> 
> *Bitch.....lol I am so weak....* :crying:
> 
> I got that too and for the second set I just rolled the bar a bit down my back, holding it in place with my hands (obviously). Second set was better than the first, just make sure that as you bent over you stick your bum out.


Ha ha oh I did - I must have looked most bizarre! Funny though, I could feel it in my hips, which probably means I cannot avoid yoga anymore 



windsor81 said:


> Good workout Bek. A compliment is always a nice way to finish off as well.


Ah thank you......it was indeed a good workout - I quite like training back at the moment :thumb:



POPPA BEAR said:


> Nice workout testogirl :thumb: i hope it brings you the pain that you desire


Ha ha my lower back is stiff already - bent down to pick up a mug of tea earlier and really felt it!!! :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Oops my back is getting very very stiff......... :whistling:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Was gonna say stiff is good but you'd get smutty...


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Was gonna say stiff is good but you'd get smutty...


Lol the sausage fest in on Darren's thread :laugh:

But you're right on both counts :lol:


----------



## Chris1

The bloody sausage fest is on every thread at the moment


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> The bloody sausage fest is on every thread at the moment


Aw, you feeling the man-love too? :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> What you training today?
> 
> Is your back sore seems you say you didn't push it!!!
> 
> Chest for me today.
> 
> And stooooopid cardio!


No training today - and yes my back is very stiff!!!

Have to sort out stuff for tomorrow, but will be training chest tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Stiffness set in on my back yesterday evening too. Today has been fun - felt sore getting up this morning and there's still a slight tightness, but oh it's all so so so good...


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> Diet start tomorow??
> 
> You looking forward to eating cardboard and overcooked dried Turkey....oh sh!t...that's my diet!!! :laugh:


Nah.....no diet till Sunday.....

I'm off to Lincoln for work tomorrow gotta wash clothes and pack lol - 3 days of big meals including 4 courses in the evening :thumb:

And crappy cardio.... :cursing:



dmcc said:


> Stiffness set in on my back yesterday evening too. Today has been fun - felt sore getting up this morning and there's still a slight tightness, but oh it's all so so so good...


Nothing like being stiff...lol! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Ah.....well I'm off to sunny Lincs in a bit....via the gym!!!

Shafted by work, so may spend Thursday night kipping in the car.... :cursing:

And I reckon I've forgotten my cossie so no swimming for me just tedious cardio.

Chest day today, on a belly full of cheese cobs and an apple.....oh boy....

This office is so rubbish they don't even have any glasses to mix a protein shake in.......doesn't seem to work in a mug :laugh:

Gonna have to drive like a granny to conserve fuel too...... :whistling:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Kin ell Bek, thats grim...


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Kin ell Bek, thats grim...


Aye......so, starting with Tuesday.....

Went to gym after work, had very little time so went for the path of least resistance - machines!

Quick and dirty workout

Hammer Strength flat bench machine

30kg 1x10

40kg 1x8

50kg 2x6

Flye machine

55kg 3x8

Dips

2x6

Hammer curls

14kg 3x8

Concentration curls

8kg 3x10

Then off to Lincoln......

Wednesday I managed 25 mins quite heavy cardio (forgot my cossie so no swimming or sauna - boo!! :cursing: )

Today...after the trauma of having no bed for the night, and of Google Maps sending me to the ar5e end of nowhere, I finally got to Sleaford and New Image Gym - was greeted by Mark who showed me around, and shortly afterwards, Dawse turned up, who believe me, looks quite disgustingly young and trim and I looked like a proper bloater next to her!!!

I was bad and naughty and made her do squats and heavy leg presses....though she made me do flappy leg machines too!

Can't remember all the weights I did but I did beat my previous best on leg press and did 230kg for reps (6 or 7 I believe :thumb: ) and for a 'laugh' did the whole stack on adductors for 2.5 reps before i thought I was going to damage something :lol:

The gym was great fun, the workout was a laugh, Dawse and Mark and the random bloke who was chatting to us were great and I'll be back in March, barring any more nightmares like today!!!

If I'd had proper nutrition and not gone 6 hours without eating, I'd have gone for the 250kg  Ah well, next time!!!

Just had 2 hour drive home on a lovely icy A1 and a mate fed me a pint of tea when I got in - am absolutely shattered, have to work tomorrow, my back and glutes are killing so I will update properly tomorrow... :tongue:


----------



## Ollie B

Sounded quite an adventurious day Becks. 6 hours without food though would kill me


----------



## Beklet

Ollie B said:


> Sounded quite an adventurious day Becks. 6 hours without food though would kill me


Lol it nearly killed me!!! To say I was irritable was an understatement! Add to that not being able to find where I was going, I was ready to kill!!!!

If work had sorted me out properly, I'd have had a big breakfast of eggs and bacon, then gone down this morning on a belly full of protein! :laugh:


----------



## el capitano

A 2 hour drive home on an empty stomach and AFTER training legs!! Girl u crazy!!!:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

el capitano said:


> A 2 hour drive home on an empty stomach and AFTER training legs!! Girl u crazy!!!:laugh:


Lol nah I had a PWO shake......and a bag of dirty bitch crisps


----------



## dawse

Really enjoyed that sesh last nite hunny! My god can you shift some weight girl - showed me up for the wuss I am! :thumb:

Mark was ****ing his sides when I told him about my collapse when squatting, LOL!!! :laugh: At least you have given me a good kick up the **** anyhows!

Cant believe what a total gawp I am....I sent you off in the freezing cold when I could have offered you a bed for the night at mine!  What am I like....! Down side to that would have been 3 kids on your head in the morning.....

Im lookin forward to next time! :rockon:

Helen x


----------



## Chris1

Nice to see you're travelling girl. You're still shifting some mean weights.

Don't worry about the dirty b1tch crisps, thats only one extra naughty girl spank!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## ShaunMc

Hamster said:


> TBH im too fecking embarrased to even look at one...never mind sit on one and USE it :laugh:
> 
> Why do these machines always have a gathering of men around them whenever a girl gets on!


coz we cant believe women are stupid enough to use them lol:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc

Hamster said:


> Im reading what your saying...but not believing :laugh:


mmm i see ur point :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

dawse said:


> Really enjoyed that sesh last nite hunny! My god can you shift some weight girl - showed me up for the wuss I am!
> 
> Mark was ****ing his sides when I told him about my collapse when squatting, LOL!!! :laugh: At least you have given me a good kick up the **** anyhows!
> 
> Cant believe what a total gawp I am....I sent you off in the freezing cold when I could have offered you a bed for the night at mine!  What am I like....! Down side to that would have been 3 kids on your head in the morning.....
> 
> Im lookin forward to next time! :rockon:
> 
> Helen x


Aw cheers hun....I'm impressed - the thing that stops me doing heavy squats is the fear of collapse, though power racks bother me a lot less than squat racks! :laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Nice to see you're travelling girl. You're still shifting some mean weights.
> 
> Don't worry about the dirty b1tch crisps, thats only one extra naughty girl spank!
> 
> Keep up the great work!


Spank? Did someone say spank?  Ah I intend shifting some more...my target now is 300kg



Lin said:


> You not like leg openers either chuck :laugh:...last time I did full stack I thought my fanjita had snapped :lol:


Lol so did I last night!!! Bloody nightmare it was but funny - and I did them cos it was payback for the squat incident :innocent:



ShaunMc said:


> coz we cant believe women are stupid enough to use them lol:thumb:


Not stupid at all - I thought men liked women who had thighs that could crack walnuts? :whistling: Also good assistance exercise for squats lol.....

Actually the only reason I ever do them at all is cos it makes the top of my legs feel tight the next day - they may still be squishy and wobbly, but they FEEL strong pmsl!


----------



## Beklet

Thanks Janet - nothing wrong with hunger though - I can read maps very well! I put the postcode into Google Maps and it told me it was in this village.....so that's where I went!!! Sods..... :cursing:

Right, just been to get some supplies....I have rather useful wrist straps to stop me dropping dumbbells on my face, and a nice big tub of protein - trying Reflex stuff this time, so will see how it is....recommended by Manimal, he's not been wrong yet! :lol:

Was also discussing the trauma of my gym situation, with regards to equipment for leg days....the supplement shop is in a different gym, and didn't realise they did a walk in price so may be worth my while to train legs there once or twice a month which then means I can use a leg press again :bounce: As my own gym membership is dirt cheap, a couple of extra sessions won't make much difference to cost...

Delts and triceps today......usually not too awful as days go but my shoulders are my weakest part :sad:

My glutes and thighs hurt.....


----------



## Beklet

Usual workout joy - not awful but I can't seem to get the weight up much on delts!!!

Though the first set of lat raises felt easy. I even did abs, of sorts. Not like me at all :laugh:

S/M shoulder press

10kg 1x10

20kg 1x8

25kg 1x6

30kg 1x5

Rear delt

33kg 1x8

40kg 1x8

47kg 2x5

drop set 33kg - failure

Lateral raise

8kg 1x8

10kg 2x8

Cable upright row

18kg 1x10

21kg 2x8

24kg 1x8

Tricep pressdown

21kg 1x8

24ish I've given up trying to remember lol 2x8

One arm reverse pressdown

7.5kg 3x10

Dip machine

50kg 2x8

Weighted crunch

46kg 3x15

Side bends

14kg 2x12

Leg raise

3x12

Tomorrow, I clean out my fridge and go buy food ready for Sunday.

Am absolutely disgusted with Sainsbury's...had a rant the other week cos their bargain cheapness tinned tomatoes went up from 19p and 23p to 33p!!! 

Today, they are 38p... :scared: WTF??? So they encourage is to buy the basic brand then increase the price by 100%???? BASTARDS!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Trip to Italian deli on, I think....


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> TBH im too fecking embarrased to even look at one...never mind sit on one and USE it :laugh:
> 
> Why do these machines always have a gathering of men around them whenever a girl gets on!


I only use these machines once a month when I wear my hot pink spandex



Beklet said:


> My glutes and thighs hurt.....


Need a massage??


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> I only use these machines once a month when I wear my hot pink spandex
> 
> Need a massage??


Yes please...but leave the pink spandex off, I'll only get jealous cos I don't look good in Spandex (though I thought I did in the 80s :thumb: )


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Yes please...but leave the pink spandex off, I'll only get jealous cos I don't look good in Spandex (though I thought I did in the 80s :thumb: )




Oh I think you would look cute in some pink spandex Bek:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> View attachment 21437
> 
> 
> Oh I think you would look cute in some pink spandex Bek:thumbup1:


Lol I really do not 'do' cute!!!! :lol:

And I don't look like that either.....feel free to massage my back too....... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Lol I really do not 'do' cute!!!! :lol:
> 
> And I don't look like that either.....feel free to massage my back too....... :whistling:


Well for the record Bek, I think your ar5e is really really cute  

The picture was just to visualize.... I dont look like the guy either:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Well for the record Bek, I think your ar5e is really really cute
> 
> The picture was just to visualize.... I dont look like the guy either:laugh:


Good - he's a bit skinny!!! :lol:

No gym today - did unload a bus of boxes to help a mate move house and cart them up to the second floor though.....so I think that counts as cardio!

Bought all my food earlier - already had a few tins of tuna and I have rice and onions and spices, so for around £19 (not including protein powder), I got a weeks' food...

Chicken breasts

Pork loin

Prawns

15 free range eggs

2 big tubs cottage cheese

5 red peppers

Loads of cherry tomatoes

Huge punnet of mushrooms

1kg oats

Bag sultanas

Just need to buy nuts.....and a grill in the sale :thumb:

Tonight is the final blow out lol!!!

Anything fried, sweet and generally appallingly unhealthy......


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm interesting night - back hurts from lifting stuff earlier so may leave back till Monday 

Adductors still hurt from Thursday...

Just been to see a mate and was introduced to Supernatural, and am now addicted! Had some fab Chinese food but unfortunately my car battery decided it wasn't playing...got quarter of the way home when my mate ordered me back and said he'd walk me home....got there and he'd called a bloody taxi!!! I hate taxi's (and could ill afford it tbh)

But I'm home now, and warm and will have to go pick up my car tomorrow with a friend and some jump leads :cursing:

Is a sodding brand new battery as well - methinks my alternator is fooked...

Tomorrow will be a day of cooking and weighing and trawling through books to find protein and carb counts lol!


----------



## Chris1

Tomorrow for me will be a day of sleep, cheat food and the superbowl!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Tomorrow for me will be a day of sleep, cheat food and the superbowl!!!!!


Lucky for some!!!

Today, I was in an excellent mood until about an hour ago.

Am annoyed I seem to have a cold again.

Am more annoyed I still haven't done what I should today cos I had to retrieve my car.

I have no appetite today and I just want to hit things!! Arghhhh!! :cursing:

It's snowing and I'm cold. Can't do anything when I'm cold, don't even want to move. I'm clearly a reptile.

I'm sure there are reasons for me to be cheerful but I'm just not sure i can remember what they are


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> I'm sure there are reasons for me to be cheerful but I'm just not sure i can remember what they are


1. You're alive.

2. You have paid employment.

3. You have a nice ass and know that that's what we think.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> 1. You're alive.
> 
> 2. You have paid employment.
> 
> 3. You have a nice ass and know that that's what we think.


1. Barely

2. Not very well paid and for how long?

3. You don't count hun, sorry


----------



## dmcc

Glass half full?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Glass half full?


Of p!ss, probably :cursing:

I'll be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Beklet

Not tomorrow yet and I'm OK again - see!!!!  

Amazing what a plate of food and a hot bath will do for your disposition.....sorry chaps!! :blush:

Um anyway, day 1 of being back on the diet wagon and I'm rubbish....

No gym cos my back is still tight and I still have the sniffles for some reason.

Just got my porridge ready when I got the 'I'm outside are we going to jump start your car or what?' phone call. Therefore meal 1 was 3 spoons of porridge :sad: (it was admittedly gone 11am but I didn't get to bed till after 4)

One jump start, trip to Sainsbury's and 2 cups of tea later, I get home, but still haven't had time to sort the kitchen out for my bargainous grill so I had tuna and tomatoes for meal 2.

Sorted it all out, threw a major strop and hissy fit and decided I might feel better if I ate something. Meal 3 was also meal 4 - double portions of chicken and rice.

Currently eating a bowl of cottage cheese, ad I'm shattered. Hopefully I'll actually sleep tonight - busy day at work tomorrow!!!


----------



## SD

Hey Bex hope your feeling better today, did you actually make it to work? I didnt...which isnt a good thing as I dont get paid, nvm 

SD


----------



## Beklet

SportDr said:


> Hey Bex hope your feeling better today, did you actually make it to work? I didnt...which isnt a good thing as I dont get paid, nvm
> 
> SD


Heh yeah feeling better in mind but not body!!! Now hav e a bit of a cold though my ears don't hurt anymore!!

Walked to work in the end cos I didn't charge my battery enough yesterday 

And get to train in a new gym today lol never been there before so may be interesting......either that or I have to walk a 6 mile round trip to get to mine!!


----------



## ShaunMc

Beklet said:


> Heh yeah feeling better in mind but not body!!! Now hav e a bit of a cold though my ears don't hurt anymore!!
> 
> Walked to work in the end cos I didn't charge my battery enough yesterday
> 
> And get to train in a new gym today lol never been there before so may be interesting......either that or I have to walk a 6 mile round trip to get to mine!!


or visit the valhalla that is IRONWORX .. swindon bestest gym


----------



## Beklet

ShaunMc said:


> or visit the valhalla that is IRONWORX .. swindon bestest gym


I would, but if I can't get to my own cos my car isn't playing, no way I can get to Swindon :laugh:

Just been to the other gym....have never been there before, but it's nice. Smaller than I expected but the equipment works well and it has a 'proper' squat cage not one of these fancy ones that looks great but is a major PITA to actually use!!! (Basically Helen and Shaun, the same ones as in your gym :laugh: )

Quite a quick workout - back only....no chins cos I could only see a wide grip bar...did try the leg press but that was too big as well! :sad:, though a fix is being worked on....

Lat pulldowns

40kg 1x10

50kg 1x8

55kg 1x6

60kg 1x5

Romanian barbell row

40kg 1x10

50kg 1x8

60kg 1x6

70kg 1x6 (got a lot of stares doing this exercise....lol)

SLDL

70kg 3x5 (dunno what was going on here my grip just wasn't happening and no way am I wearing grips for anything less than an 80kg DL :whistling:

Straight arm pulldowns

6 plates (no weights on them!) 1x10

7 plates 1x8

9 plates 1x8

One arm dumbbell row

45lbs 1x10

55lbs 2x6

Felt a bit weak but then I have a cold...but will def be going there for a leg workout just for the squat rack - the cages seem 'safer', somehow!!!

Found out it's not just me having trauma with the Hammer Strength leg press....if someone almost a foot taller than me is having difficulty with it, I have no bloody hope!!!!

Feeling a bit belchy from my PWO shake, but food is on track, chicken and rice next.....:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

And then on Tuesday I go the 'Please come to Lincoln, we're desperate we have no-one else' phone call at 2pm..... 

No time for the gym - just time to go home, pack some stuff and head up the A1...luckily it was quiet and trauma free.

Food as usual was reasonable in the evening and sh1te at lunch - 3 types of potato and no veg! Did the best I could, choosing meat and veg where possible and as little of the stodge as I could get away with!

This morning I went to Mark and Helens gym again on the way home, and did chest and biceps. Was a good workout ...

Dumbbell chest press

15kg 1x10

20kg 1x8

25kg 1x10

27.5kg 1x6+1 assisted

Think my new straps helped a bit :thumb:

Incline press

40kg 1x10

45kg 1x8

47.5kg 1x6

Flye

15kg 3x8

Dips

BW 3x5

Cable EZ bar curl

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x10

30kg 1x8

Hammer Curl

12.5kg 2x8

15kg 1x4 PB

Concentration curl

7.5kg 3x10

Wrist curl

7.5kg 2x10

Looked through some old mags after my workout (Musclemag, MD, Muscle Media etc) and it struck me that the older mags (80s and 90s) had far more women in them, and the women had the sort of shape I wanted. Seems that now, a lot of the women in the mags are sticks with implants, but in the old mags, they actually looked as if they trained.....I do wonder why they don't have much about the female side of the sport anymore....


----------



## Beklet

No gym today, due to sore chest (yay) and the fact my road is like an ice rink with nowhere safe to turn my car this morning.....

So went to town, saw some mates, pottered around a bit and have just been eating doughnuts....jam and ring lol not sure about the apple ones though!

Feeling a bit out of sorts and restless, just like something's not quite in place, but back to the gym tomorrow for leg day....will spend the morning eating lots to make sure I'm fuelled up...go and look at a shed then do some damage to my quads!!! Unfortunately I'l not be making it till the afternoon so can't go to the other gym to try out their stuff..ah well, next week.....


----------



## Beklet

Back at the gym today......the shed is perfect, will just wait for the weather to get better before disassembling it and taking it across town.

Was wound up before I even got in the gym - I've not been for a week yet the car park was still iced up so a nightmare to walk across and no trainers in the gym. Again.

As it was so quiet thought I'd spend the session 'playing'...

Got one of the huge padded mats from upstairs and put it on the leg press...worked well for a bit but by the heavier sets, was being pushed into it...add to that the sled is wobbly (I was warned about that, but at the weights I do that's bloody ridiculous!!!) so not too good. Think I'll still attempt to train legs elsewhere...

Leg Press

100kg 1x10

150kg 2x10

200kg 2x8

Hack Squat

50kg 1x10

100kg 3x8

Then went for the calf raise machine, with those pilates blocks between the pad and my knees, as a way of being able to lift the lever....except even at a low weight the pressure on my knees was quite bad - no way I'd be able to do any decent weights :cursing:

Seated calf raise

20kg 2x8

Calf raise on hack squat

150kg 3x10

Leg extension

75kg 1x8

82kg 2x6

Adductor machine

75kg 1x10

115kg 1x8

125kg 1x6

Abductor machine

125kg 3x8

Food not too bad today except not enough meals again - 3 down 3 to go but given the time I reckon I'll manage 2...... :sad: This is what I get for having a lie in.....


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Have you told the management at your gym you're having to train legs elsewhere ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Have you told the management at your gym you're having to train legs elsewhere ?


There is no manager lol she's just quit!!! :laugh:

Never see the owner.....the staff keep telling him but he's not listening :cursing:


----------



## YoungGun

Nice going on the lifts, i'm actually suprised how strong you are!

No messing about Bex


----------



## Beklet

YoungGun said:


> Nice going on the lifts, i'm actually suprised how strong you are!
> 
> No messing about Bex


Hey thanks..... :thumb:

I'm surprised how strong I am too, sometimes, given my erratic eating patterns - hopefully in check now!!

Which reminds me, I have pork and rice to cook for tomorrow... :tongue:


----------



## YoungGun

Lin said:


> Why are you surprised because she's a woman lol :lol:


 LMAO, i knew someone would say that! Yes i do think her lifts are impressive for a woman lol.


----------



## Beklet

YoungGun said:


> LMAO, i knew someone would say that! Yes i do think her lifts are impressive for a woman lol.


Heh heh but I'm not strong enough..want to be doing 2x bodyweight squats lol :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> It's me n the bar on yer shoulders then saturday :lol:


Sod that!!!!! Thought we were filming me completely knacking my rotator cuff by being bloody stupid enough to bench press?? :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Well, today was interesting - I got a fair bit of work done - for once!

And I went to the gym....

I am such a failure, i will hang my head in shame for I am a dirty, weak natty... :crying:

Shoulder day today, not my favourite - thought I'd go for the burn and not chase the weights this week...

S/M shoulder press

10kg 1x10

20kg 1x8

30kg 2x5

Was chatting to the trainer - mentioned I was probably going ot be filmed making a pathetic attempt at a 60kg bench...when I don't even bloody bench!! 

At which point I got somewhat cajoled over to the bench.....with a couple of blokes watching - oh my favourite.... 

40kg 1x5

50kg 1x3

60kg - failed to get it back up cos I is weak and have inflexible shoulders

60kg - feeble p1ss poor half rep :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

NOT pleased with myself...:sad:

Back to shoulders.....

Lateral raise

8kg 2x8

Drop set 8kg, 6kg, 4kg to failure...ow this burned!!!

Reverse pec deck

40kg 3x8

Upright EZ bar cable row

13, 16 and 18 point something kilos, lol 3x8

Dip machine

50kg 1x8

70kg 2x8

Pressdown

34.5kg 2x10

One arm reverse pressdown

7.5kg 2x8

25 mins cardio 

On the way out, nobbled the owner about the lack of staff. He tells me there were a couple, but they didn't work out so he's employing more and they should be in place in the next few weeks......


----------



## jw007

so you cant join bench club yet????

Oh dear


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> so you cant join bench club yet????
> 
> Oh dear


Pffft hope you're not being sarky, young man!!!! I wasn't happy at all - Grrrrrr :cursing: :cursing: :ban:

My 'official' attempt is on Saturday though


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> You'll do it chick.......... I'm gonna get a guy to drop his trolleys and dangle like a carrot over your fizog whilst spotting yer, more ways to skin a cat  x


Ha ha wasn't that Martin's idea for getting me to do chins? :thumb:

You got a nice bit of totty lined up for me then?

Unexciting, hideous cardio yesterday, and shocking, appalling carb cravings - ugh! My usual breakfast of oats and whey renders me a starving, irritable mess by 10am, so today I had mushroom omelette and when I got back to the office, just before midday, I felt a bit hungry, but in a good way.....already debating whether keto or verly low carbs is the way to go, at least for the next few weeks...hmm.....fat and protein do a far better job of filling me up that protein and carbs.. 

Today is back day - and more cardio. Great.....when the remnants of this cold has gone and I'm not coughing up crap every 5 minutes, I might actually be able to do some meaningful cardio, at the very least a bit of HIIT


----------



## martinmcg

wait till march 1st and it mite be me lol


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> wait till march 1st and it mite be me lol


What's happening March 1st??? And where?


----------



## martinmcg

Lin said:


> Bex look at Mart's avi....that's a big carrot to dangle hope your hungry :laugh:


one word for you lin................SPECSAVERS  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Bex look at Mart's avi....that's a big carrot to dangle hope your hungry :laugh:


Lol didn't even notice it had changed!!!! :lol:

As mentioned in my texts I'm bloody starving......

Though I'm not really a fan of carrots :whistling:

To the gym shortly...I'm dreading it for some reason - back day and it's gonna be packed!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Must be your huge legs that give it that effect then lol.........Bex it's not a carrot, but it might make you gag like one :laugh:


What is this obsession with me gagging? 

Porridge makes me gag and it's not pleasant......

I thought you meant M WAS the carrot...... 

I'm all confused now, poor innocent me...... :innocent:

The legs are indeed impressive......mine are sh1te, I need to get to the gym, lol


----------



## Chris1

I though you said you NOBBED the manager to get more staff in lol

No wonder he didn't argue!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I though you said you NOBBED the manager to get more staff in lol
> 
> No wonder he didn't argue!!!


Ha ha oh dear no...though he owns a nice Italian restaurant.... :thumb:

Back day today, and I think it was a pretty good workout!

But I didn't do cardio cos I was too hungry afterwards....oops! :ban: #

Lat pulldowns

40kg 1x10

47kg 1x10

54kg 1x7

61kg 1x5

Romanian barbell row

40kg 1x10

50kg 1x6

70kg 2x5

Straight arm pressdown

17.5kg 1x10

24.5kg 2x8

SLDL

50kg 1x8

70kg 3x5

Lying leg curl

20kg 1x10

32kg 1x8

39kg 1x8

46kg 1x5

Back extension

BW x10

10kg x10

Drop set - 20kg,10kg, BW to failure

Just cardio tomorrow, maybe abs and rest on Friday (I 'll be spending plenty of it on the train!!!!) :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

It's taken me a week or so but I've managed to read through your journal!

Great progress and wicked strong lifts. You're one very strong chicka!


----------



## Beklet

W33BAM said:


> It's taken me a week or so but I've managed to read through your journal!
> 
> Great progress and wicked strong lifts. You're one very strong chicka!


Aw bless ya that's a week of your life you'll not get back!!! :thumb:

But thanks.....I'm at a plateau right now - hopefully to bust through it....

So where's your journal then????? If you're having your pics taken soon, you'll need somewhere to put them!!! :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Hmmmmmm no gym today I'm out of petrol and the bank's idea of '3 working days' to get money into my account is clearly not the same as mine... :cursing:

Was only cardio anyway......

Amusement factor that a train from home to Manc is less than £2 more than one from Milton Keynes to Manc - the MK train is on the same line, and requires no changes - mine requires a 60 mile trip to London, then passes through MK on the way back up (it's 15 miles from me just on a different line) WTF??????? :confused1:

May be tempted to buy the ticket from home, get a lift to MK and pick up the train there - saving me 90 minutes travelling time lol!!!!

In other news...(Vince stop reading now- don't want you to bash me!!)

My local Boots is selling Atkins protein bars again.....all flavours too - I used to love them and they make keto so much more bearable!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Well, good news is that the snow has disappeared overnight, so the trains are likely to be running properly.....

Bad news is I didn't realise it was my mate that caused a massive pile up and traffic chaos the other day (Not his fault, that black ice is a bitch - written off his brand new Merc too :sad: )

Off to work hope the bank have sorted their sh1t out - the works database said it had been paid dunno why they're holding onto it for so long - don't really want to have to use a different account :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Well, I got to Lin's, had to drive in the end.....but my faithful car made it, with no trauma......have been fed and watered, time for sleeps.... :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh NO!!!!! Double Trouble! :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Oh NO!!!!! Double Trouble! :whistling:


Heh heh oh yes indeed!!!!

Just eaten a proper fat bastard omelette, must get something else in before I go to the gym lol.....


----------



## Guest

Happy V-Day Bek!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Unlucky Becboo! I don't think it's down to strength but to technique.


----------



## Beklet

Aye....too far from even my...er....prominent chest lol :laugh:

:crying: :crying: :crying:

Other than that, had a succesful workout, though did completely different exercises from usual, which meant very low weights PMSL.....

So.......

Bench Press

Bar 2x10

30kg 1x5

40kg x1

50kg x1

55kg x1

60kg x 0.5

60kg x0 :sad:

Cable flye

10kg x10

15kg x8

20kg x8

Hammer Press chest machine

10kg x10

20kgx10

30kgx10

Incline dumbell press

7.5kg x10

12.5kg x10

15kg x10

Rope hammer curl

20kg x10

25kgx10

30kg x10

Cable EZ bar curl

25kg x10

30kg 2x10

Standing bicep cable curl thingy

5kg x10

10kgx10

15kg x8

Dumbbell wrist curls

10kg 3x8

30 mins evil stinking foul cardio

Right time for dinner...........


----------



## Chris1

Happy V day Beks, plenty of love your way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> Well done Becks...good try and not far off :thumb:


Cheers hun - need to grow my chest a bit lol!!!


----------



## Beklet

I'll fill this in properly when I've had some kip......but I trained legs today and I hurt lol...

Tried to do front squats but to say it was uncomfortable ws an understatement! My shoulder flexibility is zero, and the pad thingies actualy made it worse.....did a couple of practice sets but think I need to wear something with sleeves for a start!!!

Then onto the workout...

Squats

40kg 1x10

45kg 1x10

50kg 1x10

60kg 1x8

Leg Press

40kg 1x10

80kg 1x10

160kg 1x8

200kg 1x6 1x3

Single leg extension

19kg 1x10

26kg 1x8

40kg fck knows but it bloody hurt and there were negatives at the end of it!

Staggered V squat - tried this, was pretty horrendous on the knees...

Standing calf raise

60kg 1x10

85kg 1x10

100kg 1x10

140kg 1x8

Seated calf raise - was trying to demonstrate how I couldn't use this machine, knocked the lever and ended up having to do a set of 8 at 40kg before Lin rescued me :lol:

Then 15 mins cardio........incline walking kills my ankles so jogged...for all of about 6 mins lol I'm so unfit!!!!

Will fill in the rest tomorrow I'm shattered........


----------



## Beklet

Yesterday started off OK and got worse.....was fine till I went to the gym....the 30 mins cardio was fine, if unexciting. The stretching was OK, if disconcerting as two lads stood next to me doing some weird thing out of the copy of Men's Fitness they'd brought in, and nearly kicked me in the head a few times.... :cursing:

It was the bit where I left the gym, went to brake when leaving the car park, and it was just like stamping on a brick. Drove it round the corner, stopped and started a few times, and the general diagnosis is that my servo diaphragm is split - hence the very stiff pedal and hissing noise when I depress the pedal.... :sad:

Rang a mate who confirmed the above, and drove home VERY carefully.....

Meant that after a slow drive to work today I had to take the pool car - which actually makes me feel travel sick. Oh and the visit was pointless as the company is at a different address....

The promotion I want has come up but they'v only advertised one job, so everyone will apply for that meaning far more competition for me (the other location is more 'desirable' as more London commuters live there...)

Today I will be training delts and triceps. As long as I stop feeling so SLUGGISH!!!!!! Then I'll be going home to sleep...

Woke up in the most evil mood today and nothing has happened yet to improve it....


----------



## Beklet

Delts today......

Usually hate hate HATE training them because they just will not grow.

However.....

Dumbbell press

8kg 1x12

10kg 1x10

14kg 1x8

16kg 1x8 drop set 10kg - failure

Lateral raise

6kg 1x10

8kg 1x10

10kg 1x8 drop set 6kg - failure

Reverse pec dec

26kg 1x12

33kg 1x10

47kg 1x5 drop set 26kg - failure

Cable lateral raise

I have no idea TBH but 2x10, upped the weight and 2x8

Tricep pressdown with EZ bar

Again no idea because the cable weights are odd but was 13ish x12, 18ish x8, 21ish x8 drop set to failure 18ish... :lol:

Skullcrushers

20kg 2x10

25kg 1x10

One arm cable pressdown (reverse grip)

5kg 1x10

7.5kg 2x8

15 mins cardio

My shoulders actually really felt that workout, and they're beginning to stiffen up - think the drop sets are doing the trick :thumb:

Tomorrow, I have to decide whether to drive to the gym in my very ill car, or go to the one in town, which has slightly less equipment and will cost £2.50 (I'm skint) but I can walk it (and the walk home will be my cardio lol) :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc

hey worked out that your mood has lasted all day .........when it doubt bek up the dose x


----------



## Beklet

My vile mood continues unabated.

Is taking every effort of will NOT to snap.....

I've already told my boss that his boss is a thick cvnt and should be put down as it must be cruel to allow someone that stupid to live....ripped my ex to shreds last night after his insinuation that I clearly can't be trusted to drive my own car just because HE is too weak to stop the car with unassisted braking....and today I am just spoiling for a fight - if I have to be this angry I hope it lasts at least till I've done my gym session, as it's back day and I need a PB to cheer me up!!!


----------



## Chris1

On the plus side sweety I still love you and want to have your babies 

Oh no.....wait.......I think I got that the wrong way round, oh well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Plenty of man (ish) hugs for you!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> On the plus side sweety I still love you and want to have your babies
> 
> Oh no.....wait.......I think I got that the wrong way round, oh well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Plenty of man (ish) hugs for you!!!


 :blush: :blush:

Aw, someone's being nice to me!!!

Decent workout today, was back day, and just did back today.

Lat pulldowns

40kg 1x10

47kg 1x10

54kg 1x6

61kg 1x5

Barbell rows

40kg 1x10

50kg 1x10

70kg 2x6

Deadlifts

70kg 2x8 (after first set the new PT came and advised me on my form as sadly, it wasn't quite perfect...I need to lean back a bit more apparently, so I feel it in my back)

90kg 1x2

Straight arm pulldowns

13ish 1x10

18ish 1x10

21ish 1x8

23ish 1x6

Close grip cable row

47kg 1x10

57kg 1x8

67kg 1x5

Back extensions

BW x 12

10kg x10

Dropset 20kg, 10kg, BW to failure

25 mins cardio

Enjoyed that workout....just cardio tomorrow, then back to chest on Friday.

Wanted an early night tonight but only just got in and eaten.....should have a bath really, but also have to cook for tomorrow.....argh!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Oh yeah, my shocking mood is back - it had just hidden away temporarily.....ugh time for bed.......


----------



## Beklet

It's official - the world can **** Right Off :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I need to damn well get over myself.

No training today, so can't even kick the crap out of myself.

The preferable option would be to work at home, well away from sane and innocent people, but that isn't going to happen.....

Anyone who gives me any sympathy today is likely to get a poke in the eye... :death:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> ***N.B. Bex DO NOT scroll down I am NOT GOING TO BE NICE :rockon: ***
> 
> Right fanny features get a fcking grip, no one is more important in this life than yourself, life is too short as I found out yesterday.....get ALL your anger and channel the bastard NOW, you are on self destruct mode and I as a friend I WILL NOT let you do it!  :nono: :wub: :wub: :wub: I luvs yer hunni x x x


Nowhere to channel it......isn't even anyone in the office to punch.

I'm going out tomorrow night - think I'll go [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Oi, moody blues, pack it in!!!!!!!!!

Turn the lights down low, put the music on high and just drift away to a better place. You never know, if you're lucky, I might be there waiting for you  ......................with a big stick to beat you happy again :wub:


----------



## Beklet

Thanks hun...I'm feeling a bit better now, don't beat me!


----------



## Chris1

You might like it 

Who am i kidding, you're stronger than i am, have a feeling i shall be the one receiving said beating!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You might like it
> 
> Who am i kidding, you're stronger than i am, have a feeling i shall be the one receiving said beating!


Bollocks am I!!! Go back and look at the fairy weights I've been lifting :lol:

If you want a beating, you only have to ask..I'm still feeling pretty sadistic...  :innocent:


----------



## Chris1

I'm not sure I would enjoy sadism, bit what kind of friend would I be if I didn't give it a shot.........as long as there is a say, mutual happy ending???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> It's official - the world can **** Right Off :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I need to damn well get over myself.
> 
> Anyone who gives me any sympathy today is likely to get a poke in the eye... :death:


^^^^^ what shes said.... lol :rockon:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Punch me if you want.

Cheer up Bek you miserable sod


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I'm not sure I would enjoy sadism, bit what kind of friend would I be if I didn't give it a shot.........as long as there is a say, mutual happy ending???


Lol I'm sure I could manage that........ 



MaKaVeLi said:


> Punch me if you want.
> 
> Cheer up Bek you miserable sod


Ha ha I might bruise you......

I'm feeling better now - just eaten a proper fat bastard omelette and been watching cookery programmes on the telly :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> BONUS about feckin time :thumb:


I said better...I now just want to punch everyone instead of tearing them limb from limb......:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> LMFAO someone 'advised me'  today in the gym, that I needed to kick the stuffing out of the bags in the studio :laugh: x x x


I'd like to do that but I'd get into all sorts of trouble - particularly if they were in the middle of their yoga class!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Oh [email protected] to that just go for it


Huh, I'm actually going to train tomorrow so I can put something useful in here instead of whinging - although since my epic mard-fest, a couple of people have actually read it - go figure :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

*kin ell Bek*

Not been in here for a couple of days....

So what ya gonna do to shake this dark cloud mate ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> *kin ell Bek*
> 
> Not been in here for a couple of days....
> 
> So what ya gonna do to shake this dark cloud mate ?


Ah, the dark cloud is gone......unfortunately I'm stuck with it for a couple of days lol....all gone now - anything that makes me rant now is external factors, or diet related (or alcohol induced this evening PMSL!!! ) :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ah, the dark cloud is gone......unfortunately I'm stuck with it for a couple of days lol....all gone now - anything that makes me rant now is external factors, or diet related (or alcohol induced this evening PMSL!!! ) :laugh:


Rant away....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Rant away....


Heh heh nowt to rant about yet.......well, boring insignificant crap lol I could scare all the men away by talking about the cramps I have starting which will annoy the hell out of me later unless I start downing aspirin :lol:

I could rant about the fact I'm such a div I didn't realise the chicken I bought the other day had bones in and couldn't be bothered to bone them this morning, AND I burned my rice so have to trawl into town to get something less than protein rich to eat.......or the fact that I know LOADS of people in the car parts and scrap trades and not ONE of them has managed to locate me a brake servo so have the prospect of a 3 mile walk each way to the gym next week.......:laugh:

Instead I'll rant about the fact I'm poverty stricken and have less than a fiver to go out with tonight....argh!!!! :cursing:

Lol.....


----------



## Beklet

I trained, and everything.......

It was quite good (except the cable flyes due to having to use shyte cable machine not the big one....)

Incline dumbbell press

10kg 1x12

16kg 1x10

22kg 1x9

Incline bench press

40kg 1x10

50kg 2x6

Hammer Strength incline press (yes I know the wide chest press was being used)

20kg 1x12

30kg 1x10

40kg 1x10 PB but only cos it's my second time using the machine lol!!!

Cable flyes on rubbish cable jobbie

3 holes (lol didn't look at weights) 1x12

4 holes 2x10

Dumbbell bicep curls

10kg 1x12

12kg 1x8

14kg 1x6

Rope hammer curls

15kg 2x10 (sounds odd as I was doing 30kg last week but the stacks seem half the weight as most I've used lol)

17.5kg 1x8

Concentration curls

8kg 1x8

8kg dropset 4kg to failure

Dumbbell wrist curls

8kg 2x10

Eating another fat bastard omelette then time for a bath, get my gladrags on and go do cardio!!! (Yes, it's rock night at the local fleapit!!!) :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Have a few to many drinks tonight Bek??


----------



## Chris1

mmmm, me thinks someone was a little bit merry!!!


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Have a few to many drinks tonight Bek??


Not too many...I have generous friends though!



windsor81 said:


> mmmm, me thinks someone was a little bit merry!!!


Oh god what have I done now? :blush:

I checked my phone - no drunken offensive texts have been sent, I think I'm in the clear........ :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Ah I ache all over - dancing like a loon to heavy thrash metal is the best cardio!!!

(well it probably isn't, but it's the best I'm gonna get......:laugh: )


----------



## Guest

Good morning Bek, how are you feeling today??

What happened to Lin??


----------



## Beklet

I'm good - just eaten a big bowl of tuna with jerk seasoning.....off to buy more food in a minute cos there's some bloke outside with a pneumatic drill - clearly my double glazing is rubbish! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

No drunken texts from you lol, but your facebook was amusing!

How's your head then? That may not be a bloke with a drill, it could just be your hangover!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> No drunken texts from you lol, but your facebook was amusing!
> 
> How's your head then? That may not be a bloke with a drill, it could just be your hangover!


Damn.....didn't send any to anyone - I'm clearly slacking!!!! :lol: I'll make up for it later I expect (even though I'm sober tonight, I'll be on a carb and sugar high and just as prone to talk utter bollocks  )

Didn't write owt funny on there but you still didn't answer my question.......

No, was def a man with a drill - judging by all piles of rubble where concrete was yesterday 

Back to the gym tomorrow - my cardio will be the 6 mile round walk to get there....... :cursing:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Nice disco muscle workout 

Nope i didn't get abused either... you're a rubbish drunk :lol: :tongue:

Legs tomo ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Damn.....didn't send any to anyone - I'm clearly slacking!!!! :lol: I'll make up for it later I expect (even though I'm sober tonight, I'll be on a carb and sugar high and just as prone to talk utter bollocks  )
> 
> Didn't write owt funny on there but you still didn't answer my question.......
> 
> No, was def a man with a drill - judging by all piles of rubble where concrete was yesterday
> 
> Back to the gym tomorrow - my cardio will be the 6 mile round walk to get there....... :cursing:


You know you're not properly drunk if:

A) you can lie on the floor without holding on

and

B) you dont look in your sent messages the following day and die of shame :lol:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Nice disco muscle workout
> 
> Nope i didn't get abused either... you're a rubbish drunk :lol: :tongue:
> 
> Legs tomo ?


Yeah...then digging - double leg workout - nice!!!!! 



Zara-Leoni said:


> You know you're not properly drunk if:
> 
> A) you can lie on the floor without holding on
> 
> and
> 
> B) you dont look in your sent messages the following day and die of shame :lol:


Ha ha so bloody true!!!!

There's also the

C) you don't roll over in bed, look at what's next to you and die of shame

D) you didn't do the 'I'm only still upright because I'm being bounced from person to person on the dancefloor' dance

E) you're not still being talked about on the next night out.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha so bloody true!!!!
> 
> There's also the
> 
> C) you don't roll over in bed, look at what's next to you and die of shame
> 
> D) you didn't do the 'I'm only still upright because I'm being bounced from person to person on the dancefloor' dance
> 
> E) you're not still being talked about on the next night out.....


F) You didn't do the walk of shame, where you had to negotiate your way home the next day in last nights clothes, entirely inappropriate for daytime attire, with unbrushed hair, last nights make up half on and half off (the half on part now being halfway down your face) and eyes like a wee mole blinking and squinting against the daylight 

(ps....., C) is a killer.... the coyote ugly moment..... :lol: )


----------



## Chris1

Well at least I got in your sent box this morning  yay, go me!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Well at least I got in your box this morning  yay, go me!!!!


Oh aye...? Something you guys aren't telling us.....?  :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh aye...? Something you guys aren't telling us.....?  :whistling:


oooooooooo, loads and loads. If only I wasn't 30,000 miles away :lol:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> oooooooooo, loads and loads. If only I wasn't 30,000 miles away :lol:


Yeah, rub it in why don't you - lol I'm desperate to go and visit my mate in Melbourne - I've not seen her for 10 years and she'll not be coming here for a while cos she's pregnant.....miss her loads :crying:


----------



## dmcc

Why is it that I read A to F above and thought "oh god..." at each one, remembering embarrassing incidents from my past?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Why is it that I read A to F above and thought "oh god..." at each one, remembering embarrassing incidents from my past?


Because you've had fun in your life :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

dmcc said:


> Why is it that I read A to F above and thought "oh god..." at each one, remembering embarrassing incidents from my past?


Because you're a hunka chunka burnin' love :wub: xxxx


----------



## Beklet

Leg day today - unfortunately at my own gym so made the best of it.....

After last week's epic front squat failure, had another go....one thing I have trouble with is being watched, so this time I was on my own...practiced with the bar, and it felt OK, did another set with a couple of doughnuts on the end, and it felt OK, but my wrists were killing afterwards - I can't do the crossed arms thing, but in order to do more weight, I need to get my elbows up and I'm really not very flexible...will have to work on it over the next few weeks, as they say - practice makes perfect!

Front squats

Bar x12

30kg x8

40kg x2 then got scared....

Squats

40kg x12

60kg x10

70kg x6

Leg press

50kg x12

100kg x10

150kg x8

200kg x6 (then I got scared of the creaking sled..... )

SLDL

60kg x8

70kg 2x6

Calf raise

100kg x12

150 kg 3x10

Leg curl

25kg x10

39kg x8

46kg x5, dropset 25kg - failure

One legged leg extension

19kg x10

26kg x10

40kg x8

47kg negatives x3 then both legs together x10 - owwwww!!!

Did I mention that before this leg session, I'd done an hour's digging.....??

After the session, and a cup of tea, walked 2 miles home, hence no cardio at the gym, save a 10 minute warm up

Day off tomorrow.....


----------



## dmcc

Very nice lifting. Practice makes perfect - so I've no hope :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Why is it that I read A to F above and thought "oh god..." at each one, remembering embarrassing incidents from my past?


Lol have you met the same men I have??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## martinmcg

good leg sess there miss ....


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> good leg sess there miss ....


Ah thanks....I'm not really in any pain though..... :confused1:

If I keep at it, do I get legs like yours?


----------



## Beklet

Well, my legs still don't hurt - maybe it was the walk that did it.... 

Bored of turkey already - unfortunately it was £4 cheaper than the same amount of chicken but this weekend I can renew my Costco membership and save for the rest of the year...... :thumb:

No gym today - tomorrow I have a long walk.....better get to work early..... :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Beklet said:


> Well, my legs still don't hurt - maybe it was the walk that did it....
> 
> Bored of turkey already - unfortunately it was £4 cheaper than the same amount of chicken but this weekend I can renew my Costco membership and save for the rest of the year...... :thumb:
> 
> No gym today - tomorrow I have a long walk.....better get to work early..... :lol:


Cheap turkey??? I want some!!!!

It's like the most expensive thing you can buy down here!!! :cursing:

How are ya hun? Not really been around here much recently so don't know what everyone's up to... you look like your lifting's coming on great!

xxxx


----------



## jw007

got any straps yet for DL as I notice yo doing SLDL


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> got any straps yet for DL as I notice yo doing SLDL


I have grips lol...tried to use them for deadlifts a couple of days ago but wasn't really much better - but then I was doing DLs in the middle of my workout, and was already fatigued - will try them back at the beginning and see what happens :thumb:

Don't use them for SLDL cos I don't need to (yet)


----------



## Beklet

Oh shit.

The Rage is back... :scared:

And this time I have no excuse....


----------



## martinmcg

rage it right up miss.............

hit the gym now...


----------



## Beklet

Can't, I have to work.....this won't be pleasant


----------



## Chris1

Oh Bek!!!! What am i ever going to do with you and your rage???

I hope when we are married it's not going to be like this every day 

Only at night :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

I think you have the wrong idea about me, young man....... :nono:

I'm not religious - why would I wait until marriage??? :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Delts and triceps today - not a great workout, due to being railroaded into borrowing a car, therefore missing a meal and training on an empty stomach with a blinding headache.....ho hum....









And no cardio either....









Dumbbell shoulder press

10kg x12

14kg x8

16kg 2x6

Reverse pec deck

26kg x12

33kg x10

40kg x8

Lateral raises

8kg x10

10kg x8 dropset 6kg to failure

Tricep pressdown

17.5kg x12

21kg x8

24.5kg x8

Reverse grip one arm pressdown

5kg x10

7.5kg 2x8

Short and sweet - I stil bloody felt it as my shoulders are still stiff from digging on Sunday!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Short and sweet - I stil bloody felt it as my shoulders are still stiff from digging on Sunday!


...I read that at first as *dogging* on sunday..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ...I read that at first as *dogging* on sunday..... :lol:


Pfft chance would be a fine thing...lol...not that I would, of course.....:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Pfft chance would be a fine thing...lol...not that I would, of course.....:laugh:


I know... option would be good though eh? :lol:


----------



## Chris1

I have a car!!!! :bounce: :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I have a car!!!! :bounce: :whistling:


Bit of a drive though.........:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

I'm sure you're worth every inch of it


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I'm sure you're worth every inch of it


You might get a bit wet though??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

*refrains from blatantly obvious lewd comment, but doesn't know why*

:001_tt2:


----------



## Beklet

Back day today......still no cardio - someone give me a slapping!!! 

Deadlifts - not done these properly for weeks, apart from some lightish ones last week and some SLDL in the last couple of weeks.

50kg x8

70kg x6

90kg x2

100kg - loaded it up, looked at it for a bit.....decided 'no guts, no glory', changed the 5s for 10s...

110kg x1 (just got the lock lol) PB :bounce: And still no straps!!!!! (sorry JW) Not my grip that was the issue though this really was hard work, I'm weak lol!

Lat pulldowns

40kg x10

47kg x8

61kg 2x5

Barbell row

40kg x12

60kg x8

80kg x5 (these are getting a bit easier!!)

Straight arm pressdown

15kg x10

21kg x10

24.5kg x8 drop set 15kg - failure

Back extension

BW x12

10kg x 10

20kg x 9 dropset 10kg - failure - BW - failure

Ow!!!! Deserve my hot bath tonight!!!!! :thumb:

Would love a massage too but that ain't happening lol!


----------



## dmcc

Yay for the deads!

Won't slap you - but how about a spank?


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice deads Missy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Yay for the deads!
> 
> Won't slap you - but how about a spank?


Lol didn't think I was your type, but if you fancy a change lol...I'm sure you're an excellent spanker :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Nice deads Missy! :thumbup1:


Thanks...though it was only one lol :lol: (I want to do 2x bodyweight but unless I lose a couple of stone can't see it happening too soon  )


----------



## Beklet

No gym today - very tired, cupboards are bare lol think I'll be eating fish all evening - bleurgh!!!! :cursing:

Tuna I can cope with, but white fish makes the house smell.....

Think I'll have to root around the freezer, sure I had some steak in there :laugh:

Back predictably stiff after yesterday, but that's a good thing. Not sure why I feel like a zombie though...... :sad:

Tomorrow is payday can't fcking wait!!!!! :thumb:

Found a car part -get it Sunday which means Sunday afternoon spent fitting bits to my car, and trying to fit in digging time...argh!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

One is one more than you used to do so don't knock it! I used to be able to do x2 bodyweight....then I put on 10kg lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha true...2x my bodyweight is another 30kg though - ouch!!!!

Just eaten loads of tuna and too much fizzy stuff lol...off to the Other Gym in a bit to train chest, probably..and stock up on lovely protein...yum!!!!! And recovery drink....love the recovery drinks, sugary goodness...... :tongue:


----------



## Chris1

Lol, you do realise thats more then most blokes on here lift!!!

You're one strong little MOFO 

When Darrens finished can I have ago :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Lol, you do realise thats more then most blokes on here lift!!!
> 
> You're one strong little MOFO
> 
> When Darrens finished can I have ago :whistling:


Hardly!!! But 'little' is the poperrativer word...:laugh:

I'll prob be all spanked out by then, but you can do the soothing massage, if you'd like?


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Back day today......still no cardio - someone give me a slapping!!!
> 
> Deadlifts - not done these properly for weeks, apart from some lightish ones last week and some SLDL in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 50kg x8
> 
> 70kg x6
> 
> 90kg x2
> 
> 100kg - loaded it up, looked at it for a bit.....decided 'no guts, no glory', changed the 5s for 10s...
> 
> *110kg x1 (just got the lock lol)* PB :bounce:lol!


Very impressive Beks, Nice lifts!!!!! You deadlift more than me Congrats on the PB


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Very impressive Beks, Nice lifts!!!!! You deadlift more than me Congrats on the PB


 Aw.....thanks. And I meant operative in the last post, I'm clearly dyslexic when it comes to typing :laugh:

Just been to the gym - not my usual gym so weights are off, and not able to get to cable station so all a bit mixed up lol

10 mins cardio (hey it's better than nothing!!)

Dumbbell bench press

30lbs x12

40lbs 2x8

50lbs x7

Incline barbell press

30kg x10

40kg x8

45kg x6

Flat bench flyes

30lbs 3x8

Standing dumbbell curl

25lbs 3x8

Standing hammer curl

25lbs 2x8

30lbs 1x6

Concentration curl

17.5lbs 2x8

Wrist curl

17.5lbs 2x10

Not a bad workout.....training legs there tomorrow which may be interesting...bought yummy protein and tomorrow will go on food quest.....

Mexican meal tonight...no idea what to expect but I know they like meat - hurrah!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Another cracking workout, you just keep rolling them off these days


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Another cracking workout, you just keep rolling them off these days


Meh, it was OK...where's my massage??? :crying: :tongue:


----------



## Chris1

It's in the post


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> no idea what to expect but I know they like meat - hurrah!!!! :thumb:


Don't we all, dear.... :laugh:


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Don't we all, dear.... :laugh:


Only Beaver meat


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> It's in the post


How do you get a massage by post???



dmcc said:


> Don't we all, dear.... :laugh:


Yep!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Gah, didn't get to the gym today - too busy getting the hump with Debenhams cos they have the sports bra I want, and they had 2 labelled up in one of the 2 sizes I can wear....except they were completely different sizes from those labelled up...FFS!!!

Also bought bleach - christ I hate bleach, but it's much cheaper than colour stripper :cursing:

Tonight is Chinese meal with mates - will go for the high protein option (duck, duck, more duck and maybe some ribs :tongue: )

Tomorrow I'm going to an open day at the gym - seems my car part won't be here till about 3pm so I can bimble down there for a couple of hours and get some inspiration (and food  ) - hopefully it will motivate me and give me a massive kick up the ar5e (again) and pick up some diet and exercise tips :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Today was interesting......went to the gym, but not to train.....

Spent a relaxing day drinking tea, eating protein cookies, overhearing tips in conversations, reading bodybuilding mags, finding out the best way to get the fat off (yay) then doing a yoga class with a bunch of bodybuilders - for once I wasn't the most inflexible person in the room!!! :thumb: (though doing yoga in cargo pants not that easy was terrified I'd split them!!)

Chickened out of a photo opp, cos I didn't want to ruin the pic....then we all went out for (another - oops) Chinese, in which I ate loads of duck again.

Now for an evening of tidying up and car panic...


----------



## dmcc

Sounds like a nice chilled day to me.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Sounds like a nice chilled day to me.


It certainly was......unlike tomorrow where I run around like a headless chicken trying to find a garage to fit my servo for as little as possible, work out which gyms in Essex I'm going to visit, doing some work, pre course work and prep, going to the gym, oh and eating :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Today was interesting......went to the gym, but not to train.....
> 
> Spent a relaxing day drinking tea, eating protein cookies, overhearing tips in conversations, reading bodybuilding mags, finding out the best way to get the fat off (yay) then doing a yoga class with a bunch of bodybuilders - for once I wasn't the most inflexible person in the room!!! :thumb: (though doing yoga in cargo pants not that easy was terrified I'd split them!!)
> 
> Chickened out of a photo opp, cos I didn't want to ruin the pic....then we all went out for (another - oops) Chinese, in which I ate loads of duck again.
> 
> Now for an evening of tidying up and car panic...


Nice day, better than mine :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Spent a relaxing day drinking tea, *eating protein cookies*, ...


OOOH those sound tasty.. Do you have a recipe Bek?? I have never heard of protein cookies!!


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> OOOH those sound tasty.. Do you have a recipe Bek?? I have never heard of protein cookies!!


Lol I dunno - I bought them from the gym - was starving and I wanted something to go with my cuppa :lol:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Lol I dunno - I bought them from the gym - was starving and I wanted something to go with my cuppa :lol:


Interesting... Loaded with sugar??


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Interesting... Loaded with sugar??


Not really, but they are very sweet....think those ones had 5g carbs each but it's mainly sweeteners


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> OOOH those sound tasty.. Do you have a recipe Bek?? I have never heard of protein cookies!!


You can get Trioplex protein cookies in the states Bri.... they're fecking awesome!!! :thumb:

http://www.chefjays.net/


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> You can get Trioplex protein cookies in the states Bri.... they're fecking awesome!!! :thumb:
> 
> http://www.chefjays.net/


They're American anyway aren't they? The nutrition labels would suggest so...

But yeah they were lovely with a mug of builder's tea


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> They're American anyway aren't they? The nutrition labels would suggest so...
> 
> But yeah they were lovely with a mug of builder's tea


Yeah theyre american....

They and the brownies are what I have on my cheat closer to comp time.

The brownies are lush.... dont taste protein-y at ALL :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I always thought there was more than 5 g of carbs in em!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> I always thought there was more than 5 g of carbs in em!


Ah I dunno - think that's each one.....I didn't care - I'd not eaten for a couple of hours :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris1

I've got a couple in my fridge. I'll check the ingredients in a bit.

They are awesome, I am using them to ween me off my crisp and biscuit addiction 

I would actually go as far as to say they taste good, not just non protieny, I really enjoyed them.

So much so that I ate both the 20g ones and am now left with sod all


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I've got a couple in my fridge. I'll check the ingredients in a bit.
> 
> They are awesome, I am using them to ween me off my crisp and biscuit addiction
> 
> I would actually go as far as to say they taste good, not just non protieny, I really enjoyed them.
> 
> So much so that I ate both the 20g ones and am now left with sod all


They are pretty good - I had the choc chip ones :thumb:

Just about to ring the garage see if they can fit my car in - the 'new' servo has an extra pipe that mine doesn't, but then my engine isn't original so the other one was probably modified a bit to fit - though all 2 litre Pinto engines should be the same - who knows???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I always thought there was more than 5 g of carbs in em!


Dunno about Beks ones but the trioplex ones defo do.... unfortunately lol



Beklet said:


> They are pretty good - I had the choc chip ones :thumb:
> 
> Just about to ring the garage see if they can fit my car in - the 'new' servo has an extra pipe that mine doesn't, but then my engine isn't original so the other one was probably modified a bit to fit - though all 2 litre Pinto engines should be the same - who knows???


*WHOOSH................*

Guess what that was?

Everything you just said flying straight over the top of my head! 

Cars??? WTF? Am lost woman.... give it to a man to fix, thats their job!


----------



## Chris1

News for you girls...........they have DOUBLE choc chip as well mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> *WHOOSH................*
> 
> Guess what that was?
> 
> Everything you just said flying straight over the top of my head!
> 
> Cars??? WTF? Am lost woman.... give it to a man to fix, thats their job!


Ah, well I did... the garage is booked up all day, but my mate's brother is going to do it for me - the seal on the servo is definitely split, but the 'new' one is fine, but that's the least of my problems - one of the wires from the alternator (most likely the one to the fuse box) isn't workling, so ALL the current from the alternator is going ot the battery via one very thin wire - car runs OK, but it's only a matter of time until the wire burns out from overload, so he'll be looking at the electrics too....argh!!!

Ah well....Went to gym early today, as was waiting for mate to get home and had an hour or so to kill...I don't train well on one meal but I was in a good mood from hearing my car was going to get fixed, though it was a quick and dirty workout...

No squats, as there was someone using the rack 

So onto the dirty evil leg press, with my big pad (and yes, I got laughed at..... :cursing:  )

50kg x12

100kg x10

150kg x8

200kg x8

SLDL

60kg 2x8

70kg 1x6

Calf raise

100kg 1x10

150kg 3x10

Leg extension

40kg both legs x10

One leg 19kg x10

26kg x10

40kg x8

40kg both legs x10

Leg curl

25kg x10

32kg x8

46kg x6

Lot of work to do today - think I'll be here late!!!



windsor81 said:


> News for you girls...........they have DOUBLE choc chip as well mmmmmmmmmmmmm


Nah, not a fan of chocolate flavoured stuff (unless it's chocolate fudge cake :tongue: )


----------



## Beklet

More car sh1t...

The alternator IS faulty..the brakes are sorted. Somehow, I've bent the axle so there's diff oil leaking - but not too badly....should be able to seal it with something.....all on for tomorrow!!!

Tempted to try Ripped Gym in Harlow, if I'm not too shattered after my visit. :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> News for you girls...........they have DOUBLE choc chip as well mmmmmmmmmmmmm


White choc chip and cranberry is awesome.... so is choc-chip peanut butter.... feck am starving now.... :confused1:



Beklet said:


> More car sh1t...
> 
> The alternator IS faulty..the brakes are sorted. Somehow, I've bent the axle so there's diff oil leaking - but not too badly....should be able to seal it with something.....all on for tomorrow!!!
> 
> Tempted to try Ripped Gym in Harlow, if I'm not too shattered after my visit. :laugh:


Bek jeez..... get a new car woman!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bek jeez..... get a new car woman!!! :laugh:


Hell NO!!!! My car's a classic...... 

It's so much fun to drive - no power steering, no ABS, no airbags, wallowy suspension, rear wheel drive, no stereo, all the aerodynamics of a house brick, dodgy heating, dodgier wiring, and all can be fixed with a combination of a 13mm spanner, a hammer, WD40 and duct tape :thumb:

I wouldn't have it any other way......

besides if it was a new car, anything that went wrong with it would require plugging into a laptop, and cost three figures to fix......I complain if my cars cost more than £500 to buy..... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Hell NO!!!! My car's a classic......
> 
> It's so much fun to drive - no power steering, no ABS, no airbags, wallowy suspension, rear wheel drive, no stereo, all the aerodynamics of a house brick, dodgy heating, dodgier wiring, and all can be fixed with a combination of a 13mm spanner, a hammer, WD40 and duct tape :thumb:
> 
> I wouldn't have it any other way......
> 
> besides if it was a new car, *anything that went wrong with it would require plugging into a laptop, and cost three figures to fix......*I complain if my cars cost more than £500 to buy..... :lol:


NOT if you carefully cultivate friendships with mechanics etc who work in main dealerships for the type of car you have.... :wink:


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> NOT if you carefully *cultivate friendships* with mechanics etc who work in main dealerships for the type of car you have.... :wink:


yeah cause hes your REAL friend:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> yeah cause hes your REAL friend:lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha ha.... like I care..... :whistling: 

lmao... nah joking aside, they get discounts on supps etc, I get my car done cheap lol...

You're such a cynic


----------



## Chris1

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Ha ha.... like I care.....* :whistling:
> 
> lmao... nah joking aside, they get discounts on supps etc, I get my car done cheap lol...
> 
> You're such a cynic


ggrrrrr, hy have I nothing good to offer :cursing: :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> ggrrrrr, hy have I nothing good to offer :cursing: :whistling:


Don't worry hun, neither do I....... :sad:


----------



## Chris1

there's a picture about 4 pages back that makes me think otherwise :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> there's a picture about 4 pages back that makes me think otherwise :whistling:


On here???? :confused1:

And you're a fine one to talk about pics... :drool:


----------



## Chris1

your finest assets on show 

or did I dream it?


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> your finest assets on show
> 
> or did I dream it?


Ha ha that was on Dave's journal.....

And I'm so much more than a pair of tits young man, it's that attitude from men that has me in such a stinking mood this morning :nono: :sad: :cursing:

But yeah - they're pretty good in a corset lol :lol:

Thought the moon had traumatised you for life... :whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Bex... how's it going hun?

Thought I'd stop by and say hello!! Great new avvy! xxxxx


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Ha ha that was on Dave's journal.....
> 
> *And I'm so much more than a pair of tits young man, it's that attitude from men that has me in such a stinking mood this morning* :nono: :sad: :cursing:
> 
> But yeah - they're pretty good in a corset lol :lol:
> 
> Thought the moon had traumatised you for life... :whistling:


I'll consider myself suitably spanked then miss :lol:


----------



## Beklet

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Bex... how's it going hun?
> 
> Thought I'd stop by and say hello!! Great new avvy! xxxxx


Going well!!! Thanks xxx



windsor81 said:


> I'll consider myself suitably spanked then miss :lol:


Ha ha not yet you're not!!!!! :tongue:

Well........having been suitably bollocked for throwing a monumental wobbler and being a stubborn old bint.......

Basically, if you see me ANYWHERE putting myself down and being down on myself and generally a whinging moaning misery guts, tell me off. Lots. Similarly if I go off the other way and become totally arrogant, kick me (a bit) :lol:

Anyhow, Tuesday - working in Harlow, so thought I'd pay a visit to Ripped Gym...just my thing - all red and black. Unfortunately time was limited, and I was training on an empty stomach, but a play in a new gym is too good an opportunity to resist!! 

Delts and triceps. 5 minute warm up on rower. Unfamiliar gym with no apparent trainers meant no spot but really, it didn't matter lol - no food meant low weights...

Dumbbell press

10kg x12

12.5kg 2x10

Hammer strength shoulder press (never used this before)

20kg x10

30kg x8

35kg 2x6

Reverse pec deck

50lbs x10

70lbs 2x8

Cable lateral raise

1 plate 2x6

EZ bar skullcrusher

15kg x10

20kg 2x10 (some lads had the 25..)

Tricep pressdown

6 plates x10

7 plates 2x 8

One arm reverse grip jobbie

1 plate 2x10

2 plates x8

After this, bending my arms was not an option, my t-shirt felt ridiculously tight, it was all good!!! Drove to Southend, did an hour's power walk (aka Looking For Sainsbury's Cos I'm Fecking Starving) in a sodding gale. Next morning, my triceps have never been so sore - they're still tight now!!!!

Did training course - got glared at yesterday for eating in class - They really can't expect me to go from 9am to 1.30pm without food??? Cos I'm a git, I had garlicky olives today..... :lol:

Was given an address for a gym in Southend, but the number didn't work (though there was a very intermittent signal where I was staying) and the gym seemed to be closed - probably for the best given my triceps were still caning

Just been to buy healthy food, back to the routine and the gym - back day tomorrow - may go early to get it all sorted cos it's goth night tomorrow - may have to get corsetted up!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Rest assured, young lady, we will continue to give you appropriate bollockings when required, as long as you do the same for us.

As for a really tight t-shirt, well that's appropriate clothing for Saafend! :lol:

BTW I've been meaning to tell you, there's a goth shop (for want of a better word) in Eastbourne called... The Dark Side! LOL I thought when I saw it, after training with Joe last month... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Rest assured, young lady, we will continue to give you appropriate bollockings when required, as long as you do the same for us.
> 
> As for a really tight t-shirt, well that's appropriate clothing for Saafend! :lol:
> 
> BTW I've been meaning to tell you, there's a goth shop (for want of a better word) in Eastbourne called... The Dark Side! LOL I thought when I saw it, after training with Joe last month... :lol:


Lol I have two 80s compilations called The Dark Side......

Used to be our 'pet' name for the R...Re....Rev...'Them' but then we decided Dark Side alluded to somehow being exciting or dangerous, so now we just call them Vanilla or Beige :lol:

Oh yes, bollockings all round then!!!! :thumb:

Don't think I've ever been to Eastbourne lol thought that was where old people go to die?? (Like Morecambe, but south...)


----------



## dmcc

"R...Re...Rev..."?

Do you mean "mundane" people? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> "R...Re...Rev..."?
> 
> Do you mean "mundane" people? :lol:


That's too exciting a word for Them........ 

F*cking bureaucratic, closed minded, oh FFS I'll only get angry...think nice thoughts........:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Ah yes now I know what you're talking about. Nice to see that 4 years down the line, the merger has been fully-embedded! :lol:

Nice thoughts... smashing PB's in the gym, yummy food that's good for you....


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Nice thoughts... smashing PB's in the gym, yummy food that's good for you....


Lol......oh dear I feel a Finbarr Saunders coming on....... :lol:

Yes will doing all that tomorrow.....must make sure my thoughts remain pure lol :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Finbarr Saunders?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Finbarr Saunders?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finbarr_Saunders

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Finbarr Saunders?


....and his double entrendres...... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....and his double entrendres...... :lol: :thumb:


Fnar fnar....*snerk*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Fnar fnar....*snerk*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Not a bad day at work, picked up Lush goodies so will smell fab again!!!

Finally got to the gym, bit of a warm up then onto the heavy stuff.

Quick and dirty due to lack of time but boy did I feel it!!!

Deadlifts

60kg x10 (dead easy)

80kg x6 (surprisingly easy)

100kg 1x2, 1x1 1x2 (obviously not a fan of the middle grip lol)

Romanian barbell row

60kg x8

80kg 2x5

90kg x4 PB :bounce:

Lat pulldown

40kg x10

54kg x8

61kg x5

Straight arm pulldown

18ish x10

23ish x8

26ish x8

Back extension

BW x10

10kg x10

20kg x10 10kg - failure BW - failure

Was a good un - off to goth night tonight - will enjoy this lol just gotta decide what to wear!!! Wanna go all out but have to bear in mind walking to and from the pub so no heels!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Lol...I drink too much......oops heh heh had better start eating it's nearly lunchtime!!!

Back slightly stiff after yesterday - all good, no gym today.

Entertaining lesbian show at pub last night, talked too much, drank too much, had a dirty roll up and lots of Jack....lucky I'm staying in tonight....


----------



## Chris1

who's my strong little girl then 

I would have seen earlier but you changed the name of your journal and confused the hell out of me!

Dirty roll up, :no: :nono: There'll be non of that when we're married!!! :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jolly good workout Missy!

I'm pants at barbell row so avoid it like the plague lol!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> who's my strong little girl then
> 
> I would have seen earlier but you changed the name of your journal and confused the hell out of me!
> 
> Dirty roll up, :no: :nono: There'll be non of that when we're married!!! :tongue:


Ha ha sorry - I asked for it to be changed because the original title wasn't really very positive - subscribe to it then you'll not miss out on...er.....whatever you'd be missing out on lol!!! 

Just set the date..........as long as I don't have to give up the booze..... :thumb:



ElfinTan said:


> Jolly good workout Missy!
> 
> I'm pants at barbell row so avoid it like the plague lol!


I'm pants at chins which is why I avoid them like the plague - will have to start doing them again soon though lol! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

As stated, no gym today, and I can't compete with the chemical excesses of JW, Zara and Darren, as far as gear goes but all my chemicals go on my head, so today I've had 2 lots of colour stripper and assorted crap on my head....it didn;t work, so next stage is mega conditioner then bleach......

Up the dose!!!! 40 Vol coming up..... :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Photos?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Photos?


What of my hair? The colour stripper did nowt so still dark and blonde lol will do when it's bleached or fallen out lol


----------



## hackskii

Did anyone say stripper?


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Did anyone say stripper?


Nah that's a sideline of my job lol - I get stripped and groped....PMSL

(unfortunately it's by other women but beggars can't be choosers) :lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Nah that's a sideline of my job lol - I get stripped and groped....PMSL
> 
> (unfortunately it's by other women but beggars can't be choosers) :lol: :lol:


erm...i need a this job!!!!

stripped and groped by women...count me in...sorry,still frustrated,didnt mean to hijack your journal...


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> erm...i need a this job!!!!
> 
> stripped and groped by women...count me in...sorry,still frustrated,didnt mean to hijack your journal...


Ha ha at least you've found it!!! 

I do talk about training sometimes..... 

You'd have to be groped by men though - I get chavs and bull ***** :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Ha ha at least you've found it!!!
> 
> I do talk about training sometimes.....
> 
> You'd have to be groped by men though - I get chavs and bull ***** :lol:


hey this swinging 2.5 incher is easy to find...

groped by men,like you say beggars cant be choosers...but if i take my blond wig down,then things might be ok... :whistling:

anyway hows the training before i divert into naughty thoughts again!!!


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> hey this swinging 2.5 incher is easy to find...
> 
> groped by men,like you say beggars cant be choosers...but if i take my blond wig down,then things might be ok... :whistling:
> 
> anyway hows the training before i divert into naughty thoughts again!!!


It's going well - day off today as recovery from booze day - cheat later so will be going for it tomorrow - if you go back a page or two I'm sure you'll find a couple of workouts :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> It's going well - day off today as recovery from booze day - cheat later so will be going for it tomorrow - if you go back a page or two I'm sure you'll find a couple of workouts :lol: :lol: :lol:


tut,tut...you know that booze does...but dont you just love it when your on it buzzing away with good folk having a laugh!!!!

i say,whats for the cheat then...i'm so damn hungry...any cheat food to you folk is quite a normal suggestion for my next meal!!!!

i had a look at your workouts...you hitting some serious deadlifts miss...you dead heavy than most of our men folk down my gym!!!

and your flat bench dumbells are impressive too...you must be shaping up nicely...are you feeling change in strength and size???


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> tut,tut...you know that booze does...but dont you just love it when your on it buzzing away with good folk having a laugh!!!!
> 
> i say,whats for the cheat then...i'm so damn hungry...any cheat food to you folk is quite a normal suggestion for my next meal!!!!
> 
> i had a look at your workouts...you hitting some serious deadlifts miss...you dead heavy than most of our men folk down my gym!!!
> 
> and your flat bench dumbells are impressive too...you must be shaping up nicely...are you feeling change in strength and size???


Ah I like a drink lol overdid it last night a bit - I was very lucky to get away with having no hangover!!!! :lol:

Dunno yet - depends what my mates fancy - could well be Chinese, and cake lol! Fancy ribs and chicken balls, personally, or maybe spring rolls....yummy!! :tongue:

Thanks - I try to lift heavy, though I can't do flat bench - there's an impressive video of just HOW p1ss poor I am at it a few pages back :laugh: - hurts my shoulders anyway lol!!!

Strength is coming on - have to remember to eat properly, shape not changing yet - I still have too much bodyfat hiding it though my arms seem to have some shape :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

The videos not that p1ss poor.... better than I can lift....


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Ah I like a drink lol overdid it last night a bit - I was very lucky to get away with having no hangover!!!! :lol:
> 
> Dunno yet - depends what my mates fancy - could well be Chinese, and cake lol! Fancy ribs and chicken balls, personally, or maybe spring rolls....yummy!! :tongue:
> 
> Thanks - I try to lift heavy, though I can't do flat bench - there's an impressive video of just HOW p1ss poor I am at it a few pages back :laugh: - hurts my shoulders anyway lol!!!
> 
> Strength is coming on - have to remember to eat properly, shape not changing yet - I still have too much bodyfat hiding it though my arms seem to have some shape :thumb:


well you know you cant take any short cuts with diet...only on cheat days of course...dont worry about your bodyfat too much,you keep training hard,slowly but surely things will change...what type of physique you aiming for?

i'll go take a look at the vid...

as for the menu you just stated,you just made me as friggin hungry as they come!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

p.s...went back to page 36 still cant find the vid...but on the way,did notice your back strength is impressive,lat pulldowns,strong...and your barbell rows(one of my favs),thats great...dont know what your starting weights were when you first ever started weights,but thats good weights miss!!!

plus your leg strength is big too...looked at your leg press,nice!!!

cant find the vid???


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> p.s...went back to page 36 still cant find the vid...but on the way,did notice your back strength is impressive,lat pulldowns,strong...and your barbell rows(one of my favs),thats great...dont know what your starting weights were when you first ever started weights,but thats good weights miss!!!
> 
> plus your leg strength is big too...looked at your leg press,nice!!!
> 
> cant find the vid???


Aw..thanks - as for type of physique? Just muscular, but lean....don't want to be ripped - not sustainable on a day to day basis but I want to look like I train lol :thumb:

Sorry the vid must be elsewhere think this is it - just didn't get the bar down far enough lol

Oh god, the shame.... :blush:


----------



## Beklet

Oh and before you say anything, I now know I should NEVER try a 1RM with my feet on the bench and my technique was pants - there's a reason I never bench lol!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Oh and before you say anything, I now know I should NEVER try a 1RM with my feet on the bench and my technique was pants - there's a reason I never bench lol!!! :lol: :lol:


I think you struggled because all the blood from your pecs were in your nips!!

Those bad boys were uppity and zinging........bbrrrrrr cold gym! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> I think you struggled because all the blood from your pecs were in your nips!!
> 
> Those bad boys were uppity and zinging........bbrrrrrr cold gym! :lol:


Cack I never noticed that - I reckon it was just dodgy pixellated film lol!!!!

I never do bench - hate it lol...:laugh:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> I never do bench - hate it lol...:laugh:


You'd like it if I was spotting you!

You'd be getting teabagged if you never got it done!


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> You'd like it if I was spotting you!
> 
> You'd be getting teabagged if you never got it done!


Like I said......I can't bench..... :whistling: :whistling::laugh:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Like I said......I can't bench..... :whistling: :whistling::laugh:


 :lol: :lol:

I meant the sweaty workout punishment teabag not the post shower pleasant kind


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I meant the sweaty workout punishment teabag not the post shower pleasant kind


Well that's not fair.......:laugh:

And what if I get the bench?


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> And what if I get the bench?


I alway hit the showers for a mutually enjoyable post good bench erotic splashfest..........I thought everyone did that with their training partners as a reward:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> I alway hit the showers for a mutually enjoyable post good bench erotic splashfest..........I thought everyone did that with their training partners as a reward:whistling:


I have no training partner...... :sad:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> I have no training partner...... :sad:


Nor me but - it's my tinky winky so I wash it as fast as I like (I always bench good!) :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Oh and before you say anything, I now know I should NEVER try a 1RM with my feet on the bench and my technique was pants - there's a reason I never bench lol!!! :lol: :lol:


i aint saying nothing miss...nothing but love for seeing the effort!!!

although iwas gonna say about the feet up...but you know!!!

nothing wrong with your technique...it comes as you go along...and nothing wrong with 1RM...cant see why you dont like benching...i reckon you could be repping out easy with 12.5kg and 15kgs each side!!!!

all your other lifts are good...dont shy away from it...it all part n parcel of your training..you aint got nothing to worry about...its only you who will hold yourself back...me looking at that...it was all good!!!

so get benching...

you know there are chaps in my gym,no fault of their own...do not bench that much!!!

so be proud n carry on:thumb:!!!!


----------



## hackskii

Actually I never noticed the nips until someone suggested it.......Wow, nice lift, most chicks can not do that.


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> i aint saying nothing miss...nothing but love for seeing the effort!!!
> 
> although iwas gonna say about the feet up...but you know!!!
> 
> nothing wrong with your technique...it comes as you go along...and nothing wrong with 1RM...cant see why you dont like benching...i reckon you could be repping out easy with 12.5kg and 15kgs each side!!!!
> 
> all your other lifts are good...dont shy away from it...it all part n parcel of your training..you aint got nothing to worry about...its only you who will hold yourself back...me looking at that...it was all good!!!
> 
> so get benching...
> 
> you know there are chaps in my gym,no fault of their own...do not bench that much!!!
> 
> so be proud n carry on:thumb:!!!!


Ah.....I don't bench cos it feels uncomfortable and hurts my shoulder - have no trouble with dumbbell bench, in fact there are members of this forum who have witnessed me doing 26 and 27.5kg dumbbells for reps 

As for the feet - I'm really short and can't get my feet flat on the floor - if I ever do bench again I'll put plates or a step down :laugh:

I did the 55kg no problem I just have trouble getting the bar down to my chest...despite it's size :lol:

Is chest day today, will try to up some PBs and I may attempt the bench again in a few weeks lol



hackskii said:


> Actually I never noticed the nips until someone suggested it.......Wow, nice lift, most chicks can not do that.


Thanks hun :blush: - though this is an amazing site and I am one of a minority of chicks on here that CAN'T do that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Hey chicken,

Look at all these nice comments!!! Maybe you'll start listening to them soon.

You're a strong wee fecker...get over it  :wub:


----------



## laurie g

Beklet said:


> I have no training partner...... :sad:


ill be your training partner:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Hey chicken,
> 
> Look at all these nice comments!!! Maybe you'll start listening to them soon.
> 
> You're a strong wee fecker...get over it  :wub:


Mmmmm chicken.....hungry now (and I've only just finished goppy porridge lol)

You know, I'm going to copy that quote and put it in your journal young man, maybe you should be taking your own advice!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wub:


----------



## dmcc

Damn right Bex, he should be. So should you.


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Ah.....I don't bench cos it feels uncomfortable and hurts my shoulder - have no trouble with dumbbell bench, in fact there are members of this forum who have witnessed me doing 26 and 27.5kg dumbbells for reps
> 
> As for the feet - I'm really short and can't get my feet flat on the floor - if I ever do bench again I'll put plates or a step down :laugh:
> 
> I did the 55kg no problem I just have trouble getting the bar down to my chest...despite it's size :lol:
> 
> Is chest day today, will try to up some PBs and I may attempt the bench again in a few weeks lol
> 
> Thanks hun :blush: - though this is an amazing site and I am one of a minority of chicks on here that CAN'T do that :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh...you got good reason for not benching then,i thought it was a cos you just didnt like em...but if it hurts your shoulder then...go for the dumbells,for which you like!!!

and you have got good strength on the bells too!!!

understandable about the bench now...good reasons!!!

guess always have some problems getting the bar right down....because you folk have the extra bits there!!!

good luck on chest today with your pb..!!!


----------



## Beklet

Chest today - no staff as usual so no spotter....quiet in general.....

Incline bench

Bar x15

30kg x10

40kg x8

45kg x8

50kg x5

Hammer strength wide chest press (never used this before)

20kg x10 (far too easy)

30kg x10 (still)

40kg x10 (better)

60kg x8

70kg x6 PB (well, obviously lol!!)

Cable flyes (each side)

5kg x10

7.5kg 2x8

Dropset on last set to 2.5kg to failure

Cable EZ bar curl

12.5kg 2x10

15kg x8

Hammer curls

10kg x10

12kg 2x8

Concentration curl

8kg 2x10

10kg x8

Dumbbell wrist curls

10kg 2x8

20 mins cardio 

My cardio was going to be a couple of hours digging but is was p1ssing it down earlier so had to stay in the gym....

Strange thing happened earlier....caught sight of myself in the mirror between sets, and I didn't cringe at my reflection.....


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Ah Bex c'mon you're well known in my gym for your strength


----------



## dmcc

Yay go you!


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Ah Bex c'mon you're well known in my gym for your strength


Or lack of...lol surprised they let a dirty natty like me in..... :lol:



dmcc said:


> Yay go you!


 :blush:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Or lack of...lol surprised they let a dirty natty like me in..... :lol:


LOL god forbid a natty in ironworx !! :laugh:

But a freakishly strong super vixen is welcome i'm sure


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> LOL god forbid a natty in ironworx !! :laugh:
> 
> But a freakishly strong super vixen is welcome i'm sure


 :thumb: :thumb : :bounce:

Damn I miss that squat rack........and the LOUD heavy metal..... *sigh*


----------



## Beklet

Ugh, why am I so TIRED???

Must be overspill from not eating well at the weekend...

Hopefully it will ne sorted in the next day or two..

Just been to buy some high strength multivitamins - they should help too, I hope - nice high doses of the B vitamins :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ugh, why am I so TIRED???
> 
> Must be overspill from not eating well at the weekend...
> 
> Hopefully it will ne sorted in the next day or two..
> 
> Just been to buy some high strength multivitamins - they should help too, I hope - nice high doses of the B vitamins :thumb:


Must have what I've got lol....

Just had a wee nap.... can't decide if feel worse or better.


----------



## Beklet

Leg day today, not a bad 'un at all. Not records broken, but started off with front squats, and think I have the technique nailed now - just need to gain confidence with the weight and wait for my wrists to strengthen

Front squats

Bar x10

30kg x10

40kg 2x6

Back squats

50kg x10

70kg x8

80kg x5 - still have The Fear of squats, but it's subsiding.....although those front squats weren't heavy, i was certainly feeling it in my legs!!!

Hack squat machine

50kg x10

100kg 3x8

Calf raise on hack squat machine

100kg x10

150kg 3x8

Seated leg curl

25kg x10

45kg x8

55kg x6 dropset 25kg to failure

Leg extension (single leg)

19kg x10

33kg x10

40kg 2x6 then both legs 40kg to failure

30 mins cardio...

And stretching........

Pretty good workout, despite the headache I had during cardio that is only now subsiding....rest tomorrow....may do abs or something...and more cardio


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bex - are you going to that Women and Bodybuilding thing in Manchester on whatever day it is in April?

xxx


----------



## Beklet

BabyYoYo said:


> Bex - are you going to that Women and Bodybuilding thing in Manchester on whatever day it is in April?
> 
> xxx


Should be - assuming I can scrape the cash together :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

You'll be in it before long 

Killer leg session there! Wish i could manage/be ****d to do that!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You'll be in it before long
> 
> Killer leg session there! Wish i could manage/be ****d to do that!


In what??

Ah it wasn't too bad, but I wish I had your motivation and determination


----------



## YoungGun

Nice squatting, do you have a spotter? Bet you could get more on those fronts:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

YoungGun said:


> Nice squatting, do you have a spotter? Bet you could get more on those fronts:thumbup1:


No spotter......there's never any trainers in the gym and don't really trust anyone there to spot me....(or not people that train at same time as me) - I'd normally train legs elsewhere but no spotters there either!!!

It's ony the third time I've tried front squats - just trying to get the technique right, as it's pretty hard on the wrists!! :lol:

Will be happy when I can get 60kg no problems... :lol:


----------



## Chris1

My determination and motivation?? Are you sure it's me you're thinking about


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> My determination and motivation?? Are you sure it's me you're thinking about


Oh it's definitely you I'm thinking about.......... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Naughty.

Just been talking to Darren about the Portsmouth show.

Was going to head down, but there are to many people going so i am pussying out of it.

Wish I had more confidence like you guys!

i was tempted to sit at the back and just say nothing lol 

Always next time I suppose when I'm bigger and better


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Naughty.
> 
> Just been talking to Darren about the Portsmouth show.
> 
> Was going to head down, but there are to many people going so i am pussying out of it.
> 
> Wish I had more confidence like you guys!
> 
> i was tempted to sit at the back and just say nothing lol
> 
> Always next time I suppose when I'm bigger and better


 

How dare you!!! If I have to suffer the utter horror and humiliation of facing people I've been abusing/flirting with/gobbing off at/perving over on here, then so do you!!!!

Chicken.......

I'll cry....... :crying:

Gonna flounce off in a strop now......... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Day off today......will hopefully spend this evening being productive and doing the boring job of looking through calorie counters for carbohydrate and protein values - woo hoo!!! And doing a lot of cooking and measuring....

Seems easy enough - 25g protein per meal, and either 20g carbs per meal or 30g at breakfast and 15-20g per meal after that (except on training days) - not including fibrous veg.

Will see how easy it is later, when I get in a total mard and burn the rice again :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Can somebody translate this for me?

*
Gonna flounce off in a strop now*


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Can somebody translate this for me?
> 
> *Gonna flounce off in a strop now*


flounce (WALK) Show phonetics

verb [i usually + adverb or preposition]

to walk with large noticeable movements, especially to attract attention or show that you are angry:

"Right, don't expect any help from me in future!" he said and flounced *out of* the room.

strop Show phonetics

noun [C] UK INFORMAL

a bad mood, especially one in which a person will not do what they are asked and is unpleasant to other people:

Don't go in unless you have to - she's *in a (real)* strop.

:lol:

Basically I'm having a mardy fit, and throwing my toys out of my pram.....


----------



## hackskii

OK, thanks for the English lesson. 

I could go over to your house and flounce my man member on you, and if you didnt accept my flounce, I would have a strop till you did..................lol

Ehhhhhem, something like that.


----------



## Beklet

Think the word you're looking for is 'flop' not flounce lol 

Men 'flop it out' PMSL :lol:


----------



## hackskii

So, I am comming over to flop my huge hunk of manness on you?

Flounce sounds like flaunting, I know they are diffrent and I know I was using the words out of context to make myself appear stupid, only mearly in a frendly humorous way.


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Nice one with the squatting hottie :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> Naughty.
> 
> Just been talking to Darren about the Portsmouth show.
> 
> Was going to head down, but there are to many people going so i am pussying out of it.
> 
> Wish I had more confidence like you guys!
> 
> i was tempted to sit at the back and just say nothing lol
> 
> Always next time I suppose when I'm bigger and better


I told him to get his shexi ass down there and there was no way you and I would let him hide in a corner. I'm not a particularly confident person either around new people but I've done enough "networking events" (ugh) to give some show.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> I told him to get his shexi ass down there and there was no way you and I would let him hide in a corner. I'm not a particularly confident person either around new people but I've done enough "networking events" (ugh) to give some show.


Good - we'll bully him into it then......he'll be surprised exactly HOW big he is compared to other people lol....

I'm f*cking awful around new people - confident is something I'm just not - but it's not too bad when it's people you 'know' through the internet I'm sure it will be fine, and you'll have broken him in by then!!! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Bek, why not have confidance?

It is yours.........

You own that...........

Let is pour out of you..............


----------



## Chris1

I have no idea what Hackskii just said there, but I think I agree 

I'll see what I feel like closer to the day. I may flounce down there and slap your mardy bum if you continue to strop


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I have no idea what Hackskii just said there, but I think I agree
> 
> I'll see what I feel like closer to the day. I may flounce down there and slap your mardy bum if you continue to strop


I dare ya....... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Will be delt day today...gonna try military press, because I can probably get away without a spotter if I do them in the squat rack.... :thumb:

I hate training delts....

May do dips......

It's surprising how long it takes to eat chicken and rice...

I'm off to buy bleach - this time tomorrow my hair will be orange.......

I have no pwo shake which is a perfect excuse to buy sweets :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> I'm off to buy bleach - this time tomorrow my hair will be orange.......


Nice Bek.... Looking forward to seeing you with new orange hair


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Will be delt day today...gonna try military press, because I can probably get away without a spotter if I do them in the squat rack.... :thumb:
> 
> I hate training delts....
> 
> May do dips......
> 
> It's surprising how long it takes to eat chicken and rice...
> 
> *I'm off to buy bleach - this time tomorrow my hair will be orange.......*
> 
> I have no pwo shake which is a perfect excuse to buy sweets :laugh:


And this time the day after, bright red I bet..... :thumb:

Reckon you should go barbie blonde. Life is better blonde and all that


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> And this time the day after, bright red I bet..... :thumb:
> 
> Reckon you should go barbie blonde. Life is better blonde and all that


Barbie blonde is the idea....for a week or two anyway, but it's impossible to bleach from black to platinum blonde in one hit and still have hair, so will have to do it again in a week or so...

I currently have very fetching tiger-stripe hair - base is pale blonde with dark reddish stripes - and a load of conditioner on which will stay on overnight PMSL!!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Barbie blonde is the idea....for a week or two anyway, but it's impossible to bleach from black to platinum blonde in one hit and still have hair, so will have to do it again in a week or so...
> 
> I currently have very fetching tiger-stripe hair - base is pale blonde with dark reddish stripes - and a load of conditioner on which will stay on overnight PMSL!!! :lol:


lol...

Lee Stafford does an overnight conditioner that you spray on and it doesnt come off on the pillow.... dont ask me how that works, but I have it here and it does lol....

Glad to hear you're joining team blonde... APPARENTLY we have more fun.... hehe :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol...
> 
> Lee Stafford does an overnight conditioner that you spray on and it doesnt come off on the pillow.... dont ask me how that works, but I have it here and it does lol....
> 
> Glad to hear you're joining team blonde... APPARENTLY we have more fun.... hehe :thumb:


I'm a natural blonde anyway - and had blonde underneath the black....

This is some evil gunk from Sally's and I have coconut oil, and some other intensive stuff - I'm used to f*cking up my hair lol god only knows how ropey it will look when it's dry....

My mate came home from work (his gf was doing the honours), took one look and went 'Oh god not again, don't you EVER learn?' :lol: :lol:

He's seen me do black to blonde about 5 times now!!


----------



## Beklet

OK comedy tiger hair......no idea what this will look like when dry - bleach normally straightens my hair, if I overdo it so hoping it's still a bit curly!!!


----------



## dmcc

Cousin Itt? Is that you??


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Cousin Itt? Is that you??


Heh heh usually my massive conk protrudes lol :lol:

Needless to say, i didn't get to the gym - I did weigh all my food today - good job I didn't train as by the time I got home, I was well under for the day - had to stuff 2 slices of toast and a full pot of cottage cheese and I'm STILL 15g under on protein - feel proper bloated now though so sod it...... 

Totals for day 135.5g protein and 127g carbs, so not too bad......

And NO crisps!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> OK comedy tiger hair......no idea what this will look like when dry - bleach normally straightens my hair, if I overdo it so hoping it's still a bit curly!!!
> 
> View attachment 23066


hehe....

I'm opposite... my hair was poker straight til started messing about with dye now have to straighten it lol...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Heh heh usually my massive conk protrudes lol :lol:
> 
> Needless to say, i didn't get to the gym - I did weigh all my food today - good job I didn't train as by the time I got home, I was well under for the day - had to stuff 2 slices of toast and a full pot of cottage cheese and I'm STILL 15g under on protein - feel proper bloated now though so sod it......
> 
> Totals for day 135.5g protein and 127g carbs, so not too bad......
> 
> And NO crisps!! :thumb:


Good show with the food weighing :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1

No crisps eh, I'm still favourite for the win I reckon 

hair is looking cool, could you possibly be going a bit un-goth on us now? I have noticed a little softning over the short space of time 

Please don't hurt me :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> No crisps eh, I'm still favourite for the win I reckon
> 
> hair is looking cool, could you possibly be going a bit un-goth on us now? I have noticed a little softning over the short space of time
> 
> Please don't hurt me :whistling:


Chris..... I'd duck round about now.... lol :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Oh god, what have I done!!!

Please show mercy on me Bek! I'll let you have a crisp  :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> No crisps eh, I'm still favourite for the win I reckon
> 
> hair is looking cool, could you possibly be going a bit un-goth on us now? I have noticed a little softning over the short space of time
> 
> Please don't hurt me :whistling:


Lol no...go through my FB pics and see exactly how often my hair is actually black - it's usually red, green or blonde - I find black too limiting and boring, at least when it's bleached I can dye it silly colours....:laugh:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Chris..... I'd duck round about now.... lol :whistling:


That won't really help, given how tall he is!!! :lol:



windsor81 said:


> Oh god, what have I done!!!
> 
> Please show mercy on me Bek! I'll let you have a crisp  :whistling:


I know your game.......I'll not be having a crisp, though what are you doing with crisps anyway - eh? EH??? :nono:

I still appear to have hair this morning which is a nice surprise........

And I WILL get to the gym today.....


----------



## Chris1

Damn..... i will win the crisp comp come hell or high water!

Sacrificises shall have to be made, but I will prevail. muwahahahah


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Damn..... i will win the crisp comp come hell or high water!
> 
> Sacrificises shall have to be made, but I will prevail. muwahahahah


You reckon? Do you get a cheat meal????


----------



## Chris1

Nope, no cheat meals for me. I didn't eat any crisps, I was merely using underhand tactics to win the comp


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Nope, no cheat meals for me. I didn't eat any crisps, I was merely using underhand tactics to win the comp


Ah that's it you see - I get a cheat meal.....so can eat what I want once a week... but I reckon I could do without crisps on a cheat meal too........:laugh:

And I spotted your underhand tactics young man, may have to stop posting in your journal as you're only being nice to us to get more female posters in to upset Dave...... 

Oh, and WHERE ARE YOUR LEG PICS???????? :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Lol no...go through my FB pics and see exactly how often my hair is actually black - it's usually red, green or blonde - I find black too limiting and boring, at least when it's bleached I can dye it silly colours....:laugh:
> 
> I still appear to have hair this morning which is a nice surprise........


Someone mention something about hair? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

On the head, Hacks... :lol:

How was the MP Bex? Whack your head off the bar?

Did you slap that CI woman for me?


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Someone mention something about hair? :whistling: :lol:


Yes, it's on my head (until I bleach it again and it dissolves)



dmcc said:


> On the head, Hacks... :lol:
> 
> How was the MP Bex? Whack your head off the bar?
> 
> Did you slap that CI woman for me?


No but it was pretty crap will update when I've finished stuffing my face :lol:

I didn't cos you didn't tell me to but she was trying to talk me into applying for a CI job - it's in London though :sad:


----------



## dmcc

You are aware that all the women in CI are either lesbian or power-hungry bitches who look like men?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> You are aware that all the women in CI are either lesbian or power-hungry bitches who look like men?


Ha ha this one isn't - maybe she's an exception then?

Met a few, have you? :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Well I did work in "Sols" as you called it for 5 years. MTIC mainly, so Br4 in Custom House. Very male environment. Just a few women, all lovely. I remember this one in Alpha Projects, she was bonkers... straight, but very butch. All short power hair and attitude.


----------



## Beklet

Right then...apart from the humiliation of having to go to the gym with yellow and orange hair, and having the resident ginger even calling me Ginge :cursing: :lol: , I put on a brave face, turned up the mp3 player and went to it.....

Behind the neck press

17.5kg 2x10

Military press

Bar x10

25kg x8

30kg x5 - first time doing these and I was a bit crap lol but boy did I feel it!!!! Think they are supposedly harder standing up though....

Lateral Raise

8kg 2x8

10kg x8 (eventually, when stupid chav bint had moved her **** and swiss ball thing away from the dumbbell rack and out of my bloody space - honestly, who the hell goes and sits a foot away from some weird looking bird who's doing lateral raises FFS :cursing: )

Rear pec deck

26kg x10

33kg x8

40kg x8 drop set 19kg - failure

Hammer strength shoulder press - now I would have done this as the second exercise but it was clearly shoulder day for the entire gym and I had to go with what was available at the time.....

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x8

Skullcrushers

20kg x 7 - was put off my stride by the numpty who walked past and knocked the barbell....

25kg 2x8

Rope pressdowns

12.5kg x10

15kg x10

17.5kg x8

One arm reverse pressdowns

5kg x8

7,5kg 2x8

25 mins cardio....with the added comedy of being unable to bend my arms properly...... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Well I did work in "Sols" as you called it for 5 years. MTIC mainly, so Br4 in Custom House. Very male environment. Just a few women, all lovely. I remember this one in Alpha Projects, she was bonkers... straight, but very butch. All short power hair and attitude.


Heh heh that's where this job is........ :lol:


----------



## dmcc

CH or specifically Br4? MTIC is fascinating, but the paper trails and scheduling can be monotonous.

Nice workout. I hate it when 'tards get in the way like that, I don't get that in the morning. Though this morning I did have to tap a noob on the shoulder and point out that it would not be a good idea to stand right next to the rack when I was about to squat 220. Rookie error though.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> CH or specifically Br4? MTIC is fascinating, but the paper trails and scheduling can be monotonous.
> 
> Nice workout. I hate it when 'tards get in the way like that, I don't get that in the morning. Though this morning I did have to tap a noob on the shoulder and point out that it would not be a good idea to stand right next to the rack when I was about to squat 220. Rookie error though.


Ha ha!! Er it's for all branches - can't remember the actual title but involves deciding who to investigate and some covert stuff - proper work, though not the banging on doors bit :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Ooooh a shexi post - sounds like it's one of the risk/secret squirrel teams. HEO?

BTW have posted my efforts from this morning.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lateral Raise
> 
> 8kg 2x8
> 
> 10kg x8 (eventually, when stupid chav bint had moved her **** and swiss ball thing away from the dumbbell rack and out of my bloody space - *honestly, who the hell goes and sits a foot away from some weird looking bird who's doing lateral raises FFS * :cursing: )


Half the fcuking retards in my gym for a start.....


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Ooooh a shexi post - sounds like it's one of the risk/secret squirrel teams. HEO?
> 
> BTW have posted my efforts from this morning.


Aye, risk and HEO - more wonga but not sure...yeah it's shexi post alright but commuting sucks!!! Especially on call - lucky we have trains running from here 24 hours a day, eh??? :lol:

I saw them and am suitably impressed. :tongue:

Just took an appalling leg pic and debating whether to post it - if nothing else the pic makes me look like I have hamstrings..... 

Oh and get this....is back day tomorrow too, and Friday so I'll be there about then.... :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/54140-golds-gym-bedford-friday-13th-march-daz-gym.html

And can someone tell me how to get the text in my sig with a link to my journal? Cheers...


----------



## dmcc

Have to live within 90 mins of CH I believe.

Open your journal in a new tab (I started at post 1), highlight the URL and copy.

Go to User CP, edit signature.

Type appropriate witticism.

Highlight text, click the "insert link" icon (a little globe). Click in text box, paste URL. Click OK.

Job done.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Have to live within 90 mins of CH I believe.
> 
> Open your journal in a new tab (I started at post 1), highlight the URL and copy.
> 
> Go to User CP, edit signature.
> 
> Type appropriate witticism.
> 
> Highlight text, click the "insert link" icon (a little globe). Click in text box, paste URL. Click OK.
> 
> Job done.


Cheers this blonde thing is catching up with me lol!!!!

I do live within - think it's technically an hour - would be if the trains ran properly :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Just done food totals for the day - slightly over, nothing bad - should really have eaten more carbs as it was a training day but I'll live......

Totals 155.5g protein, 122g carbs :thumb:

Getting that last meal in was horrible - I feel proper sick now :sad:

Have found the easiest way to do it is have breakfast (as I have home made bread sometimes, and have to slice it myself, it's a different amount evry day lol), weigh out the next 2 or 3 meals, then do the rest when I get home - as I can add up the totals and see what I need for the last 2 meals when I'm at home....

Not that it makes much odds cos I'm in a hotel again next week - the one where they don't believe in veg at lunchtime :cursing:


----------



## Chris1

Hey, how come we're all being relegated to page 2 all of a sudden.

Ever since I said this place was the general section every fecker has turned up.

I have nothing to say other than I love you and bumpety bump


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bump bump.....


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Hey, how come we're all being relegated to page 2 all of a sudden.
> 
> Ever since I said this place was the general section every fecker has turned up.
> 
> *I dunno - I subscribe to the interesting ones and they show up when someone new posts so I don't have to go looking * :thumb:
> 
> I have nothing to say other than I love you and bumpety bump


 :blush: :blush:


----------



## Chris1

Tell me more of this magical subscription????


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Just done food totals for the day - slightly over, nothing bad - should really have eaten more carbs as it was a training day but I'll live......
> 
> Totals 155.5g protein, 122g carbs :thumb:
> 
> Getting that last meal in was horrible - I feel proper sick now :sad:
> 
> Have found the easiest way to do it is have breakfast (as I have home made bread sometimes, and have to slice it myself, it's a different amount evry day lol), weigh out the next 2 or 3 meals, then do the rest when I get home - as I can add up the totals and see what I need for the last 2 meals when I'm at home....
> 
> Not that it makes much odds cos I'm in a hotel again next week - the one where they don't believe in veg at lunchtime :cursing:


yeah yeah very interesting:whistling:

I have nothing constructive to add, or anything that could help your progress...

You have to be on something to UP THE DOSE

SO i will bow out here


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Tell me more of this magical subscription????


Top of the page, above the first post, click on Thread Tools, then subscribe...

When you go into your User CP it lists all the threads you've subscribed to with new posts.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Where is the orange hair?? I looked back at the picture from 2 pages back. I was expecting something like bright neon orange!!!!


----------



## Chris1

Woohoo!!!! My first subscription.

Now I don't have to look for things, or forget threads that I started 

I'm off to subscribe to everything now


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> yeah yeah very interesting:whistling:
> 
> I have nothing constructive to add, or anything that could help your progress...
> 
> You have to be on something to UP THE DOSE
> 
> SO i will bow out here


Pfft....... :tongue:

So no bullying me to lift heavier weights then? I still need encouragement to do chins lol!!!



zeus87529 said:


> Where is the orange hair?? I looked back at the picture from 2 pages back. I was expecting something like bright neon orange!!!!


My hair was wet in that pic...... 

However it may be bleached again tonight and I will have a lovely chemical haircut tomorrow..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Woohoo!!!! My first subscription.
> 
> Now I don't have to look for things, or forget threads that I started
> 
> I'm off to subscribe to everything now


lmfao..... kid with new toy..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmfao..... kid with new toy..... :lol:


We on about toyboys again????

Anything under 30 is a toyboy to me........


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> We on about toyboys again????
> 
> Anything under 30 is a toyboy to me........


Topic of the week...... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

I have now subscribed to everyones journals that I like.

Although in doing so have realised that in fact at least 5 of the journals that I have subscribed to are in fact exactly the same and may as well be one. Zara's, Beks, Mine Darrens and Daves.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> I have now subscribed to everyones journals that I like.
> 
> Although in doing so have realised that in fact at least 5 of the journals that I have subscribed to are in fact exactly the same and may as well be one. Zara's, Beks, Mine Darrens and Daves.


haha.... this thought has occured to me more than once...

I've also noticed that since "members pics" became the new general, ppl have stopped moaning like bitches about the nonsense posted in general.... :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> We on about toyboys again????
> 
> Anything under 30 is a toyboy to me........


What about around 50 with a handful of viagra on a test cycle?


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Although in doing so have realised that in fact at least 5 of the journals that I have subscribed to are in fact exactly the same and may as well be one. Zara's, Beks, Mine Darrens and Daves.


Ha ha yep!!! But that's cos they're so damn good! Though sometimes I'm unsure who's journal I've just posted on PMSL!!!



hackskii said:


> What about around 50 with a handful of viagra on a test cycle?


Sugar daddy???? :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Right then.....off to the gym today. Thankfully I managed to avoid being in any photos (that I know of), but got to watch an awful lot of very big men working out, which is always a bonus....made me feel very small though! :lol:

After my session had a nice chat to James, and of course he confirmed my suspicions that I have MAJOR work to do if i ever want to compete in Physique 

Anyway....on to the weigh stuff

Deadlifts

60kg x10

80kg x8

100kg x5..ish...with varying lengths of time between lifts. Not helped by *certain* people (who thankfully don't read this journal) taking the p1ss and telling me to lift it and stop looking at it, and of course attributing my weakness to the fact I apparently gorged myself yesterday (I didn't - well only the last 2 hours of the day so I could get the required food in FFS!! :laugh: )

Lat pulldown

40kg x10

54kg x8

61kg 2x5

Barbell row

50kg x10

70kg 2x5 - really wasn't feeling these at all - not helped by a high level bodybuilder next to you doing your weight as a warm up and making it look so bloody easy...  Got annoyed with the barbell so went to the cable machine....

Cable row

47kg x8

57kg x6

67kg x6

Straight arm pressdown

17.5kg x10

21.5kg x10

24kg x8

Back extensions

BW x10

10kg x10

20kg x10 dropset 10kg and BW to failure

15 mins cardio (gave up running after 5 mins cos my calves were cramping for some reason)

There may be more bleachage tonight...the cunning plan is that if it all breaks off, I will claim I had my head shaved for Comic Relief or something...... :whistling:

Big bonus at the gym - was in the changing rooms and one of the trainers said I'd lost weight, and my waist was looking slimmer.... :thumb: (I haven't, but it made me feel better)

Have just eaten dinner and didn't make myself feel sick this time.....is possible there may be a night at a mates this evening, if so I have told him I'm not allowed crisps under ANY circumstances....(good job he was in the process of loading up with Doritos for me lol!!), but nuts are OK - Mmmm chilli peanuts......smoked almonds...salted macadamias..... :drool:

May be a hair dye party - he and his missis want theirs dyeing black....heh heh should be entertaining - the ammonia will gas us all out!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Right then.....off to the gym today. Thankfully I managed to avoid being in any photos (that I know of), but got to watch an awful lot of very big men working out, which is always a bonus....made me feel very small though! :lol:


Thats it.... am moving! lol! :whistling:



Beklet said:


> After my session had a nice chat to James, and of course he confirmed my suspicions that I have MAJOR work to do if i ever want to compete in Physique


VERY VERY few girls make it to NABBA physique and you'd need to take enough gear to kill a horse if you wanted to do it... (assuming its NABBA you mean?) I personally wouldn't have a snowballs chance in hell of ever managing it, and I'm not exactly shy about shoving the drugs in and upping the dose lol.... :whistling:

If its UKBFF physique then they have U55kg and Over55kg class... I'll likely be doing the U55kg this year (doubt can do bodyfitness now)..... so that gives you an idea of size... as I'll prob just make the weight lol...



Beklet said:


> Anyway....on to the weight stuff
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 80kg x8
> 
> 100kg x5..ish...with varying lengths of time between lifts. Not helped by *certain* people (who thankfully don't read this journal) taking the p1ss and telling me to lift it and stop looking at it, and of course attributing my weakness to the fact I apparently gorged myself yesterday (I didn't - well only the last 2 hours of the day so I could get the required food in FFS!! :laugh: )


pmsl... least you got the food in.... takes a while to get used to the routine. Sometimes its tough.... just look at each meal like part of your training... :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> Lat pulldown
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> 54kg x8
> 
> 61kg 2x5
> 
> Barbell row
> 
> 50kg x10
> 
> 70kg 2x5 - really wasn't feeling these at all - not helped by a high level bodybuilder next to you doing your weight as a warm up and making it look so bloody easy...  Got annoyed with the barbell so went to the cable machine....
> 
> Cable row
> 
> 47kg x8
> 
> 57kg x6
> 
> 67kg x6
> 
> Straight arm pressdown
> 
> 17.5kg x10
> 
> 21.5kg x10
> 
> 24kg x8
> 
> Back extensions
> 
> BW x10
> 
> 10kg x10
> 
> 20kg x10 dropset 10kg and BW to failure
> 
> 15 mins cardio (gave up running after 5 mins cos my calves were cramping for some reason)


Decent enough workout chick :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> There may be more bleachage tonight...the cunning plan is that if it all breaks off, I will claim I had my head shaved for Comic Relief or something...... :whistling:
> 
> Big bonus at the gym - was in the changing rooms and one of the trainers said I'd lost weight, and my waist was looking slimmer.... :thumb: (I haven't, but it made me feel better)
> 
> Have just eaten dinner and didn't make myself feel sick this time.....is possible there may be a night at a mates this evening, if so I have told him I'm not allowed crisps under ANY circumstances....(good job he was in the process of loading up with Doritos for me lol!!), but nuts are OK - *Mmmm chilli peanuts......smoked almonds...salted macadamias.....* :drool:
> 
> May be a hair dye party - he and his missis want theirs dyeing black....heh heh should be entertaining - the ammonia will gas us all out!!!!


Errrrr.... HOW MUCH SALT YOUNG LADY???? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I think not! You'd be better off with the fecking crisps!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats it.... am moving! lol! :whistling:
> 
> VERY VERY few girls make it to NABBA physique and you'd need to take enough gear to kill a horse if you wanted to do it... (assuming its NABBA you mean?) I personally wouldn't have a snowballs chance in hell of ever managing it, and I'm not exactly shy about shoving the drugs in and upping the dose lol.... :whistling:
> 
> If its UKBFF physique then they have U55kg and Over55kg class... I'll likely be doing the U55kg this year (doubt can do bodyfitness now)..... so that gives you an idea of size... as I'll prob just make the weight lol...
> 
> *Not even that - was BNBF :sad: Oops better up the weights massively once I've got the lard off!!!! 55kg is just over 8 and a half stone lol oh dear.....I suppose I could have a go at Trained Figure instead....in a couple of years PMSL!!! * :lol:
> 
> pmsl... least you got the food in.... takes a while to get used to the routine. Sometimes its tough.... just look at each meal like part of your training... :thumbup1:
> 
> *Got it in and it stayed in - thankfully!!*
> 
> Decent enough workout chick :thumbup1:
> 
> *To be fair, my back is sore now so SOMETHING worked:thumb:*
> 
> Errrrr.... HOW MUCH SALT YOUNG LADY???? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> *Lol I wouldn't be eating all of them.....salt doesn't bother me anyway - I never put it in or on my food, except when I'm baking bread....doesn't matter anyway - the fecker (I swear he is blond really) forgot and rang me up all excited to tell me he'd bought Doritos, Ritz biscuits, pizza and other assorted crap * :cursing: * Could have cheat meal tonight but want it tomorrow lol.....so will be trolling down to his house with a protein bar, apple, olives and some strawberry protein powder and sugar free jelly * :lol: * He didn't even buy any damn nuts!!!!! * :cursing: * Gah.....*
> 
> I think not! You'd be better off with the fecking crisps!!!! LOL!!!


Oh and my hickory smoked macadamias contain no salt - I'll take them too....


----------



## dmcc

Emmm listen lady, there are men in my gym who don't lift that kind of weight. Good workout!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Emmm listen lady, there are men in my gym who don't lift that kind of weight. Good workout!


Thanks :blush:

But I got 90kg on the rows last week.... :cursing:

Right, off out, and I WILL NOT EAT THE DIRTY EVIL CRISPS!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BNBF Physique girls are smaller than NABBA Trained figure girls in the main.... I'd say you'd be ok for that? The BNBF Figure girls are pretty teeny usually from the ones I've seen... that said I don't watch or follow the natty stuff really... been to couple shows when folk from our gym did it, and seen pics etc but thats it.


----------



## Bulldozer

Beklet said:


> We on about toyboys again????
> 
> Anything under 30 is a toyboy to me........


Im 30 years old and 5 weeks ...

Have i lost my chance


----------



## Chris1

I'll take you Bully if they won't 

Great lifting Beks, awesome weights there.

I have a feeling I shall be getting a drunken text any minute telling me that I have won the crisp contest. By the way, you can't just call it a cheat meal eaverytime you have one. you're only allowed one cheat meal a week! Sneaky


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I'll take you Bully if they won't
> 
> Great lifting Beks, awesome weights there.
> 
> I have a feeling I shall be getting a drunken text any minute telling me that I have won the crisp contest. By the way, you can't just call it a cheat meal eaverytime you have one. you're only allowed one cheat meal a week! Sneaky


HA!!!!

I'm sober, for a start (driving)

You have not won the crisp contest, and if you recall, I said I wouldn't even have crisps on cheat meal......  I have just resisted crisps, Doritos and even Jaffa Cakes lol - I decided Jaffa Cakes weren't worth wasting my cheat meal on I will save it for tomorrow lol!! :thumb:

And it's more of 2 cheat meals - from 7pm Saturday lol!!!

Still ginger though....assuming I'll wake up and the hair will still be on my head and not the pillow.. :sad:


----------



## Beklet

Speaking of food, it has been pitiful - 127g protein and 88.5g carbs - though I had extra fat with the nuts, so may have brought me up a bit...would eat now but I really can't be bothered just want to sleep!!


----------



## Beklet

Bulldozer said:


> Im 30 years old and 5 weeks ...
> 
> Have i lost my chance


Lol I'm not just about the toyboys PMSL!!!

I broke my last one - mentally as well as physically, he was rubbish......27 with all the apparent experience of a 14 year old... :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Lol I'm not just about the toyboys PMSL!!!
> 
> I broke my last one - mentally as well as physically, he was rubbish......27 with all the apparent experience of a 14 year old... :cursing:


I would like to be your 31 year old toyboy. I have the mental capacity of an earthworm and the experience of an 8 year old Would you like to give me a try??

***bonus news.... I cannot be broken


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> I would like to be your 31 year old toyboy. I have the mental capacity of an earthworm and the experience of an 8 year old Would you like to give me a try??
> 
> ***bonus news.... I cannot be broken


Hmmm.....dunno...I like intelligence in a man - even a toyboy, and a bit of experience -am too old to be teaching people stuff......:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Hmmm.....dunno...I like intelligence in a man - even a toyboy, and a bit of experience -am too old to be teaching people stuff......:laugh:


:sad:

Would it help if I told you I had a 2 inch weiner??:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Lol I'm not just about the toyboys PMSL!!!
> 
> I broke my last one - mentally as well as physically, he was rubbish......27 with all the apparent experience of a 14 year old... :cursing:


Hey Lady!!!!

I aint broken yet!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Hey Lady!!!!
> 
> I aint broken yet!!!


Wasn't talking about you....not had the pleasure of trying.......though I doubt I could break you either..... 

And Zeus......no that won't help lol - surely you're reasonably intelligent?


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> And Zeus......no that won't help lol - surely you're reasonably intelligent?


Abzolootlee, I aM inntelegant


----------



## Chris1

Man, that sounded so Southern Zeus, i never knew there was a way to TYPE southern


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Speaking of food, it has been pitiful - 127g protein and 88.5g carbs - though I had extra fat with the nuts, so may have brought me up a bit...would eat now but I really can't be bothered just want to sleep!!


Protein in nuts too......

(oh so hard not to type lewd innuendo...........  :tongue


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Protein in nuts too......
> 
> (oh so hard not to type lewd innuendo...........  :tongue


Ah just type it anyway...yeah counted the protein in the nuts.....oops!!!

Ah well today is another day - not really gonna count cos it's cheat meal this evening - Tesco and the Krispy Kremes may well get it if there's nothing else interesting going on that involves an evening at an all you can eat buffet.... :thumb:

Had a dream last night about crisps......was in the supermarket, was about to buy a bag or Dorito type things when I realised I wasn't alowed them and was bricking it in case Chris found out :thumb:

Oh and my hair is still ginger......think I stil have some hair though :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Was gner say if we weren't single, we'd be getting a lot more protein from nuts...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheat meal for me tonight too..... :thumb:

Don't actually know what I want though lol....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Was gner say if we weren't single, we'd be getting a lot more protein from nuts...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheat meal for me tonight too..... :thumb:
> 
> Don't actually know what I want though lol....


Indeed - liquid protein, quickly digested...wonder what type of protein it actually is???? :confused1:

Not even as if I can find a regular quality protein source lol

I don't know what I want either - will see what I fancy when I'm in town...may end up round a mate's yet so will hold off until I know for sure.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Indeed - liquid protein, quickly digested...wonder what type of protein it actually is???? :confused1:
> 
> Not even as if I can find a regular quality protein source lol
> 
> *I don't know what I want either - will see what I fancy when I'm in town...may end up round a mate's yet so will hold off until I know for sure.....*


Muscular.... tattooed.... shaved head.... should be able to find one in the gym....

Oh.... you were talking about food eh...?


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Muscular.... tattooed.... shaved head.... should be able to find one in the gym....
> 
> *Oh.... you were talking about food eh...?*


Same difference.......... :lol:

However I've a day off the gym today....... 

Could always go and do cardio if I get bored though....


----------



## dmcc

Brian and Chris - I could break both of you.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Brian and Chris - I could break both of you.


Ah sh1t - better get in there first then..... 

I'll warm them up.....


----------



## Chris1

You'd have to catch me first big boy :tongue:

Hey, you girls don't realise,it aint exactly easy to find a good girl these days either!!! It's all about pretty floppy haired manacured footballers these days!! Or massive muscly bodybuilders.

I'm stuck in purgatory these days.

No room for tall, dark and handsome anymore......ok, well 2 out of 3 :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You'd have to catch me first big boy :tongue:
> 
> Hey, you girls don't realise,it aint exactly easy to find a good girl these days either!!! It's all about pretty floppy haired manacured footballers these days!! Or massive muscly bodybuilders.
> 
> I'm stuck in purgatory these days.
> 
> No room for tall, dark and handsome anymore......ok, well 2 out of 3 :laugh:


Bollocks.

Metrosexuals are just wrong wrong wrong - who wants little boys anyway? I'd feel like a proper paedo with those skinny boys......have nothing against massive bodybuilders, of course and tattoos are optional lol...I think I'm fighting Darren for all the furry muscle these days (luckily loads of girls like their men waxed to death which is a bonus for me....  )

If it makes you feel better, most men want whiny needy clingy attention seeking simpering princess syndrome entitlement 'me me me' trophy bints to hang of their arm and show off to their mates and not short, beefy and lightly padded women with character and intelligence who actually can cook, fix their own sh1t and don't play stupid games...... :cursing:

Ah well, purgatory can be fun......pass the cake.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> If it makes you feel better, most men want *whiny needy clingy* attention seeking simpering princess syndrome entitlement 'me me me' trophy bints to hang of their arm and show off to their mates and not short, beefy and lightly padded women with character and intelligence who actually can cook, fix their own sh1t and don't play stupid games...... :cursing:


you missed out the bit about turning on the waterworks and emotional blackmail to get your own way.....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> you missed out the bit about turning on the waterworks and emotional blackmail to get your own way.....


Doesn't that come under needy, cling and attention seeking? :confused1:

Ok will add childish, immature, controlling vacant twunts who use their vag as some sort of bargaining tool......putting themselves on a pedestal as the ultimate prize and too many men fall for it... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

OK I'm getting nasty now lol

Time to get my backside out in to the fresh air..... :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Vag......:laugh:

Well, I aint appealing to any of them at the moment, needy, clingy or the mentally stable ones. I havn't even had a stalker for ages, which is a long time considering my past history with them.

Actually starting to miss my washing going missing and the smell of my own hair burning


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> Vag......:laugh:
> 
> Well, I aint appealing to any of them at the moment, needy, clingy or the mentally stable ones. I havn't even had a stalker for ages, which is a long time considering my past history with them.
> 
> Actually starting to miss my washing going missing and the smell of my own hair burning


Well only because I've not had my chance, and now your trip has been postponed.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Vag......:laugh:
> 
> Well, I aint appealing to any of them at the moment, needy, clingy or the mentally stable ones. I havn't even had a stalker for ages, which is a long time considering my past history with them.
> 
> Actually starting to miss my washing going missing and the smell of my own hair burning


pmsl.... funny you should say that.... I was just thinking about stalkers... and the fact that I dont think theres been a time where i havent had one since high school.... or at least someone who is unhealthily obsessed with what i get up to, if not stalker-ish in the "romantic" sense (if you can call it that lol).


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Doesn't that come under needy, cling and attention seeking? :confused1:
> 
> Ok will add childish, immature, controlling vacant twunts who use their vag as some sort of bargaining tool......putting themselves on a pedestal as the ultimate prize and too many men fall for it... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> OK I'm getting nasty now lol
> 
> Time to get my backside out in to the fresh air..... :lol:


LMFAO........ :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Vag......:laugh:
> 
> Well, I aint appealing to any of them at the moment, needy, clingy or the mentally stable ones. I havn't even had a stalker for ages, which is a long time considering my past history with them.
> 
> Actually starting to miss my washing going missing and the smell of my own hair burning


Oh FFS........










There's a wall somewhere here....... :lol:

Am I not a good enough stalker? I'm sorry will have to do better though obviously I can't really set fire to your or steal your washing lol


----------



## Chris1

You're pretty good but you are still at the pleasant stage of stalking.

I'll wait till it progresses and then give you marks out of 10.

Hopefully it will stop before the violence and flames stage this time


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You're pretty good but you are still at the pleasant stage of stalking.
> 
> I'll wait till it progresses and then give you marks out of 10.
> 
> Hopefully it will stop before the violence and flames stage this time


Ah that's where I go wrong....I try to stay pleasant lol......


----------



## Beklet

No gym today, and no cardio, unless you count wandering round town - hoping to get a couple of hours digging in tomorrow if numpty mate remembers to bring the spade round before gallivanting off for the day....

As for retaining water - I am at the moment - about 3 pints of Cherry Coke...as well as a whole 12" (it's the only 12" or anything even near I'll be getting) meat feast pizza, 2 slices garlic bread with cheese, 3 chocolate cakes, and a lemon cupcake...unfortunately far too stuffed for the white choc cookies lol!! :lol:

Will go to bed when I feel less bloated PMSL :laugh:

Was gonna make a comment about boulders breeze blocks and rubble but too spaced out on sugar...


----------



## Beklet

Oh cack....feel a massive sugar crash coming on....time to go to sleep before I start getting weird and bad tempered and ranty....


----------



## Chris1

You'll be fine, little miss sunshine


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You'll be fine, little miss sunshine


Hmmmmmm........ 

I'll say nowt for fear of saying something I may massively regret........ mg: :sad:


----------



## Chris1

??? what have I done now


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> ??? what have I done now


Nothing.....sorry......maybe that's the issue lol oh dear I'm shattered but wide awake damn caffeine and sugar....the sugar crash is bad been meaning to go to bed for 3 hours PMSL.....gah

Excuse me while I go and beat myself with something.....

(And I'm sober, before you say anything...  )


----------



## Beklet

Finally going to bed now...FFS.....Zzzzzzz


----------



## Chris1

You're still online silly


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Finally going to bed now...FFS.....Zzzzzzz


6am??

ffs... thought I was bad for insomnia lol....


----------



## Chris1

Tis cool.......if I'm awake, you should all be awake 

Hope you've picked up a bit this morning kidda.....feck em all


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You're still online silly


Yeah I leave my PC on.....



Zara-Leoni said:


> 6am??
> 
> ffs... thought I was bad for insomnia lol....


Tell me about it!!!!



windsor81 said:


> Tis cool.......if I'm awake, you should all be awake
> 
> Hope you've picked up a bit this morning kidda.....feck em all


I was awake at 9 FFS.... we will see if I feel better today.....


----------



## dmcc

That's a bigger cheat meal than I had!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> That's a bigger cheat meal than I had!!


I'm a greedy fecker though - I'm paying for it today though - rampant insomnia last night and a mood so foul and vile I'm going to remove myself from society for half the day so I can't hurt anyone.... :sad:


----------



## Beklet

**WARNING** *- There is actually NO real training in this entry*...

Well.......

I perked up a bit....sort of....

Off to Shatbury's for hair dye - discontinued.... :sad:

Picked up spade and wellies (my gloves weren't there), then went to other Shatbury's.....they had only Golden Blonde.....oh the fear of yet more orange hair...lol

Off to allotment for cardio/back breakage... due to lack of activity I am now effectively digging a lawn.... noted new shoots, and got to digging....planted rhubarb. Not even half the damn bed dug, and there are 4 beds marked out FFS!!! :cursing: Ah well.....Due to lack of gloves I now have blistered palms and calloused thumbs (no dirty comments lol) - not even deads manage that!!! :lol:

And because this is Member's Pics/General, here is a pic of the bit I dug today.....  (the dark bit only..lol and note the immaculate one next door...I can only dream...)



Have eaten nowhere near enough today - have been picking in all honesty - and in typical fashion, it gets near the end of the day and now I'm troughing like a good un!!!

So far 90g carbs and a feeble 75g protein. No crisps (would be difficult I have none in the house lol)

The Golden Blonde thankfully didn't make my hair as orange as feared - it's stilll two tone, still *ick* strawberry blonde but it looks better and for the first time in days almost feels like real hair again :thumb:

And again, cos I'm a pic whore......



Gah I'm hungry....Mmm cottage cheese....bread is in the breadmaker timed to be ready at 5.30 am so cool enough to eat by breakfast lol!!!


----------



## Beklet

Add 15g carbs and 25g protein to that total - still sh!t though......

Chest tomorrow - should be entertaining what with blisters and all.....:laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Didnt take you for the gardening type of person Beks.


----------



## Beklet

TaintedSoul said:


> Didnt take you for the gardening type of person Beks.


Oh I'm full of surprises!!!!


----------



## Chris1

I bet


----------



## Beklet

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

New day today - the sun is shining and I think I feel better. Funny - I was having this conversation yesterday - I'm usually really sluggish and rubbish in winter...but even though I feel miserable, I don't realise quite HOW bad I felt until I start feeling more perky in Spring.......

It's weird, I can actually feel myself waking up, and I actually want to DO things, and have some enthusiasm for life in general.....must be that spring cleaning feeling (and boy, do I need to do that - at work and at home!! :laugh: )

Hopefully now I will stop procrastinating over everything, get my ar5e in gear, and sort my sh!t out....

Some good news.....is leg day tomorrow, and I'll be in Harlow....which means I can go and train at Ripped gym, which apart from being a symphony of red and black, has the decent spec leg press - will be aiming to get over 200kg for reps :bounce:

(After which, I will be driving 130 miles north - oops :lol: )


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Oh I'm full of surprises!!!!


Hm yes, aren't you just... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> New day today - the sun is shining and I think I feel better. Funny - I was having this conversation yesterday - I'm usually really sluggish and rubbish in winter...but even though I feel miserable, I don't realise quite HOW bad I felt until I start feeling more perky in Spring.......
> 
> It's weird, I can actually feel myself waking up, and I actually want to DO things, and have some enthusiasm for life in general.....must be that spring cleaning feeling (and boy, do I need to do that - at work and at home!! :laugh: )
> 
> Hopefully now I will stop procrastinating over everything, get my ar5e in gear, and sort my sh!t out....
> 
> Some good news.....is leg day tomorrow, and I'll be in Harlow....which means I can go and train at Ripped gym, which apart from being a symphony of red and black, has the decent spec leg press - will be aiming to get over 200kg for reps :bounce:
> 
> (After which, I will be driving 130 miles north - oops :lol: )


Lucky you... no sun shining here today so my S.A.D. is back with a vengance lol....

Good luck driving after legs.... that'll be fun hehe!!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Hm yes, aren't you just... :lol:


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

Today was...interesting.

Apart from finding out it's pretty likely a complete pointless bint has the job I went after (and I'm not just saying that - she really is!) - looks great on paper but is technically inept, permanently off sick and just bone idle - the sort of civil servant that gives us al a bad name... :cursing: , I forgot to take my food to work and had to go for the Boots job......FFS.....

Anyhow, got to the gym...

Flat bench dumbbell press

14kg x10

18kg x10 then the incline bench became free, so went to that as it's what i wanted to do anyway...

Incline bench

Bar x15

40kg x10

50kg x6

Hammer Strength wide grip chest press

30kg x10

50kg x8

70kg 2x6

Flye machine

45kg 2x8

55kg x6

Hammer curls

10kg x10

14kg x8

16kg x6 PB

Concentration curls

10kg 1x6, 2x8

30 mins cardio

Gearing up for 3 days of having little control of what I eat :sad: - gotta love a protein poor lunch of some kind of pie with 3 types of potato and parsnips :cursing:

Shame I'm not there with the bloke who was there last week - he's diabetic and eats constantly, as he's also a sports coach and he always comes armed with a massive stash of protein bars and nuts :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Right....packed, ready and ON TIME for once......

My diff is NOT shagged - leaky, yes, but it's a slow drip as opposed to a dribble....so petrol and air to get then off to work it is too - today I will be finding out about the finer points of nebulisers and peak flow meters....lol then off to a gym with a proper leg press for me to play on :thumb:

It's def my gearbox that is fooked but it's still only at the whiny stage and not the crunchy stage so it's all good.....  though a thrust bearing is going judging by the noise it makes in neutral...lol I love my car :wub:

Wil be updating on...er.....Thursday night, maybe......after another trip to New Image, of course :bounce:


----------



## martinmcg

have a good trip , sounds like it might be an adventure...


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Right....packed, ready and ON TIME for once......
> 
> My diff is NOT shagged - leaky, yes, but it's a slow drip as opposed to a dribble....so petrol and air to get then off to work it is too - today I will be finding out about the finer points of nebulisers and peak flow meters....lol then off to a gym with a proper leg press for me to play on :thumb:
> 
> It's def my gearbox that is fooked but it's still only at the whiny stage and not the crunchy stage so it's all good.....  *though a thrust bearing is going judging by the noise it makes in neutral*...lol I love my car :wub:
> 
> Wil be updating on...er.....Thursday night, maybe......after another trip to New Image, of course :bounce:


Exactly why I was stuck in Auckland for 7 days :cursing:


----------



## dmcc

I did wonder.

Bek I know exactly the kind of CS you mean and there's too many of them. Get rid.


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> *Gearing up for 3 days*


What kind of Gear Bek?? Only gearing for 3 days?


----------



## Chris1

Bek has no internet so she has asked me to inform you all that she did

2 sets of 6 on a leg press.... 250 bi assed kilos!!!


----------



## dmcc

Hurrah!!! She told me on Monday that that's what she was aiming for.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Wooo Hooo :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

(strong little bastard... Me? jealous? much?? pmsl.... :whistling:  )


----------



## winger

Sorry for being so late, but I will make it up to you Princess.

Nice lifts!


----------



## ElfinTan

Go ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> have a good trip , sounds like it might be an adventure...


It was fun...and the car behaved very well!! (If a little noisy...)



windsor81 said:


> Exactly why I was stuck in Auckland for 7 days :cursing:


Ha ha there's far worse places to be stuck.... :lol:



dmcc said:


> I did wonder.
> 
> Bek I know exactly the kind of CS you mean and there's too many of them. Get rid.


I can't do much but she's not popular...



zeus87529 said:


> What kind of Gear Bek?? Only gearing for 3 days?


Ha not that sort of gear!!!!

Thanks guys, update incoming lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Huh what did I miss? Did you go away Bek?


----------



## Beklet

Right then.....

Tuesday. To shop for petrol and food (aka 'How many eggs can you fit in a Sainsbury's salad carton' :laugh: ) and a nice drive to Harlow. Work done and off to the gym.

Trained there a couple of weeks back but ws a delt and tricep workout. Today was LEGS. Started off in the squat rack (after a 10 min warm up) and front squats

Bar x10

30kg x8

40kg x8

Thought 'sod this, I can do squats anywhere', as I'd spied behind me a number of leg presses (later count would confirtm 6 - 6!!! different types of leg press.

45 degree leg press (Hammer Strength)

50kg x12

100kg x10

150kg x8

200kg x6

250kg 2x6 PB :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Unilateral Hammer Strength leg press (weight per leg)

40kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x10 Ow.

Standing hamstring curl (weight per leg)

10kg x10

15kg 2x10

Standing calf raise

150lbs x10

190lbs x10

230lbs x8

Seated calf raise thingy but not the usual one (plate loaded pressy thing lol)

80kg x10

130kg x10

180kg 3x10

Lying leg curl

50lbs x10

70lbs x10

90lbs x6

Ow. Ow ow ow ow ow OWWWW!!! :thumb: Yeah baby THAT was a proper leg workout! That unilateral leg press is my new favourite toy... 

Ate food, drove to Lincoln, did 20 mins cardio when I got there.

Yesterday, did 35 mins cardio.

Today, drove to New Image Gym to see the lovely Dawse and made a feeble attempt to train shoulders. I am weak....

Military press

Bar 2x8

30kg 1x5 1x6

Cable lateral raises

10kg 2x10

15kg x10

Cable front raise

20kg 2x10

Lateral raise machine (for fun - except it wasn't)

60lbs x10

75lbs x10

Dumbbell rear delts

7.5kg 2x10

10kg x8

BW dips

2x5

Skullcrushers

20kg x10

25kg 2x10 - apparently I was getting proper gawped at by a couple of blokes nearby, though thankfully I couldn't see them from where I was lying :laugh:

Rope pressdowns

25kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x10 too light but bored

One arm reverse pressdowns

10kg x10

15kg 2x10

Drove home, just got in and eaten a protein bar and I'm bloody knackered and my cat is having a spaz cos she's missed me (awww...at least someone does...... :lol: )

Have to add that 3 days later and my legs are still stiff as fook!!!


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Huh what did I miss? Did you go away Bek?


Lol I've been away since Tuesday on a course, so no internet....


----------



## dawse

You were so NOT weak!

And the guys were only staring cos you were lifting more weight than them! PMSL! :lol: :lol:

Lovely to see you again hunny! Cant wait till next time!


----------



## Beklet

dawse said:


> You were so NOT weak!
> 
> And the guys were only staring cos you were lifting more weight than them! PMSL! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lovely to see you again hunny! Cant wait till next time!


Aw thanks! :blush: - not sure when my next trip is, but will let ya know! :thumb:

Ha ha was trying to be modest lol.... :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Woo hoo! You're back :thumb:

Now, where were we......?


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now, where were we......?


We were talking about full nudity journal pics.


----------



## Chris1

^^^^

I'm with the Wing-man on this one


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I'm with the Wing-man on this one


Bump for the good stuff! :thumbup1:

windsor, you are the best. I would rep ya but I have to wait 24 hours. 

I would rep Bek, but she has to tease me first!........boing!


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha but then this would be the first journal in the AL......

And I don't think anyone really wants to see the 'before' pics lol :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha but then this would be the first journal in the AL......


Dunno like... think there might be one or two others should go in there pmsl....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno like... think there might be one or two others should go in there pmsl....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Back today, and had one of those niggly headaches that get worse when you exert pressure which is my excuse for being a wuss on the deads.....

Nonetheless..I also tried the close grip pulldowns, once I'd found an attachment (seems it was back day today for everyone lol), got up to a similar weight as I do for wide grips, and I quite liked them actually. Think they'll stay. Did change the exercises a bit generally....

Deadlifts

60kg x10

80kg x8

100kg x2 FFS :cursing: No difference with or without straps - just made my head pound....gah, ah well...

Close grip pulldowns

33kg x10

40kg x10

54kg 2x6 My lats are slightly sore already - would have gone for the 61kg then chins if I'd not had the headache...

Dumbbell rows

20kg x10

26kg x8

30kg x6

Straight arm pressdowns

15kg x10 - far too light

21kg x10

24.5kg x8

THen my head was really pounding so off home, have just eaten a massive salad (another Sainsbury's moment lol they rock!) and the headache is almost gone.....about to try to make my hair look suitably 80s and poodly this should be entertaining....


----------



## dmcc

Nice workouts young lady - though I was bored sh1tless at work, I could have done with your mails


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> I don't think anyone really wants to see the 'before' pics lol :lol:


Wanna bet darling?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Nice workouts young lady - though I was bored sh1tless at work, I could have done with your mails


Aw I'm sorry I was bored too - spent most of it in town lol!!



hackskii said:


> Wanna bet darling?


Well there's some on my profile lol


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Well there's some on my profile lol


I ment nude ones. :whistling:

I have seen all your pictures more than once. :thumb:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> I ment nude ones. :whistling:
> 
> I have seen all your pictures more than once. :thumb:


What he meant to say is he has tossed off more than once to your pics. :whistling:


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> What he meant to say is he has tossed off more than once to your pics. :whistling:


Brotherly love

(I have tossed off to Bek's pics) :laugh:


----------



## winger

zeus87529 said:


> Brotherly love
> 
> (I have tossed off to Bek's pics) :laugh:


Bek, give us some new material will ya! Step up! Vamanos


----------



## evad

ive not been in here, can one of the brothers point me in the direction of naked pictures please?


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> ive not been in here, can one of the brothers point me in the direction of naked pictures please?


Of Bek or in general?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> What he meant to say is he has tossed off more than once to your pics. :whistling:





zeus87529 said:


> Brotherly love
> 
> (I have tossed off to Bek's pics) :laugh:


PMSL all the near naked pics are in the AL, Winger the best ones are in your journal..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Bloody hell what a night! Cock rock joy, loads of dancing, my teenage crush working behind the bar(boo - he's normally drinking at it) - not my type at all but I'm drunk so can perv.....much perving over very married men erm yeah and my mate dumped her bloke in the club..he's just eaten pizza and left to face the music..whether he'll be back cos he can't get in, and I get a night on the sofa, who can tell? Guess I'll know in about 15 mins....

Ex FB was out but not up for it lol which is good I don't like going backwards would rather find fresh meat heh heh

Oh yeah - I drank too much...but I got to dance to Buckcherry and Hanoi Rocks and Motley Crue and stuff..... :thumb:


----------



## donggle

Beklet said:


> Bloody hell what a night! Cock rock joy, loads of dancing, my teenage crush working behind the bar(boo - he's normally drinking at it) - not my type at all but I'm drunk so can perv.....much perving over very married men erm yeah and my mate dumped her bloke in the club..he's just eaten pizza and left to face the music..whether he'll be back cos he can't get in, and I get a night on the sofa, who can tell? Guess I'll know in about 15 mins....
> 
> Ex FB was out but not up for it lol which is good I don't like going backwards would rather find fresh meat heh heh
> 
> Oh yeah - I drank too much...but I got to dance to Buckcherry and Hanoi Rocks and Motley Crue and stuff..... :thumb:


Somebody made the mistake of using a computer whilst drunk.


----------



## Beklet

estfna said:


> Somebody made the mistake of using a computer whilst drunk.


You think this is bad you should see the texts I've sent...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

(and I don't forget so I will remember everything in its entirety when I get up at some point tomorrow - oops!)


----------



## winger

bump for personal pics, just saying.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> bump for personal pics, just saying.


I'm not *that *****ing drunk!!!! :lol:

And I'm sleeping on my tiny sofa tonight as my mate has been locked out by his now ex gf.....he also lives 100 miles away so has long hangover drive home later - ouch!!!!


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> I'm not *that *****ing drunk!!!! :lol:
> 
> And I'm sleeping on my tiny sofa tonight as my mate has been locked out by his now ex gf.....he also lives 100 miles away so has long hangover drive home later - ouch!!!!


Kick him down a piece.


----------



## winger

Oh wait a sec, I thought I was in Dave's thread....oh my bad.


----------



## winger

Now I know where to bare my ass....lol


----------



## Chris1

Sorry, drunken texts, I'll just check my phone an.............oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh

nothing :cursing:

Pics for forgiveness


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Sorry, drunken texts, I'll just check my phone an.............oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> nothing :cursing:
> 
> Pics for forgiveness


No drunken texts????? :confused1:

What is the world coming to??? :confused1:

Something far wrong if you dont go out and get drunk, and wake up with a whole bunch of texts on your phone that you have no recollection of sending


----------



## dmcc

I have no drunken Bek Texts either! :cursing:


----------



## SOUTHMAN

fair play on the DB rows, most guys in my gym dont use the 30's not even at the start of their workout!


----------



## Chris1

dmcc said:


> I have no drunken Bek Texts either! :cursing:


She's obviously moved on from us Darren :crying:


----------



## dmcc

No, she doesn't have my number.


----------



## Chris1

Oh, so it's just me she's ignoring then :cursing:

Damn you cruel world!!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Sorry, drunken texts, I'll just check my phone an.............oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> nothing :cursing:
> 
> Pics for forgiveness


Ah sorry hun......will rectify that one this evening, I expect - it's my mates 40th and all the local punks are out for it should be entertaining - and messy!!! :lol:

Besides, my phone keeps changing your number lol



Zara-Leoni said:


> No drunken texts????? :confused1:
> 
> What is the world coming to??? :confused1:
> 
> Something far wrong if you dont go out and get drunk, and wake up with a whole bunch of texts on your phone that you have no recollection of sending


Yeah but I DO remember..I just don't care at the time, even though I know I'll wake up in the morning and go 'Ah sh1t...' :lol:



dmcc said:


> I have no drunken Bek Texts either! :cursing:


That will be rectified....



SOUTHMAN said:


> fair play on the DB rows, most guys in my gym dont use the 30's not even at the start of their workout!


Cheers mate - would have used more but have a nice cut on my hand that rubs the grips - wussy I know but it bloody hurt, split back open and started to bleed again... 

Well last nights drama......Mate came back round, wouldn't let me sleep on the sofa (and no, nothing like that happened that would just be plain wrong, and his (ex?) gf is one of my best mates.....(and he's one of my best mates too, lol)

He woke up to a barrage of texts and now he has to face the music...we should have all been out tonight I suspect I'll be in the doghouse and get all sorts of accusations thrown at me....joy. Some of us have some self control you know.... :cursing: (and even I'm not that much of a bastard)

Today's unexciting plan is to go into town and buy food, and tidy the bathroom which really does like an explosion in Boots... :lol:


----------



## Uriel

I bet you had a quick peak at his willy though before he came round?


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> I bet you had a quick peak at his willy though before he came round?


Lol no I didn't...at least this time he kept his pants on....... :lol:

Last time I shared a bed with him was nearly 2 years ago...my 24 hours after anaesthetic was up and I was out on the lash, got really quite obscenely drunk and stayed on an airbed on a mate's floor....

I was too drunk to sleep (and his snoring kept me awake :cursing: :cursing but finally managed to doze off for an hour before my alarm woke me at 7am ( I had to be at work by 8.30 - 25 miles away.... )

He woke up, decided he needed a wee, looked under the covers and said 'My pants appear to have come off and I can't find them..' :confused1:

Bear in mind than just before I'd fallen asleep, an hour earlier, I put the cover over him and his pants were most definitely ON :lol:

I well and truly got the blame for that, and it wasn't me!!!Will have to remind him at least there was no visit from the Pants Fairy last night :laugh:


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> No, she doesn't have my number.


hahaha don't know why but that made me laugh

it made me laugh even more that she has windsors when she wants to drunken rant at someone of the male species :lol:

i use the term male very lightly in this case


----------



## dmcc

Male in relation to Chris or men at large? Bek has two of my e-mail addresses, I look forward to ranty e-mails now.


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> Male in relation to Chris or men at large? Bek has two of my e-mail addresses, I look forward to ranty e-mails now.


chris doesnt get included with either the words "large" or "male"

the former definately not being the case :lol:

anyway back to becklet's naked rant pictures (for winger of course)


----------



## Chris1

davetherave said:


> chris doesnt get included with either the words "large" or "male"
> 
> the former definately not being the case :lol:
> 
> anyway back to becklet's naked rant pictures (for winger of course)


Just as well for you seeing as you're so sh1t at deep throat :tongue:

Don't laugh anyway, Beks drunken rants are the closest I get to relationships these days!!!


----------



## dmcc

Well obviously all MY e-mails and texts count for nothing :crying:


----------



## Chris1

you didn't let me finish

..................apart from the very close and special relationship that I share with my first true love


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Male in relation to Chris or men at large? Bek has two of my e-mail addresses, I look forward to ranty e-mails now.


I do? Oh yeah....can't get away with too much obscenity at work though I do have a funny email to pass on (which may lead to my dismissal blah blah bah F*CK OFF EMAIL NAZIS) :laugh:



 davetherave said:


> chris doesnt get included with either the words "large" or "male"
> 
> the former definately not being the case :lol:
> 
> anyway back to becklet's naked rant pictures (for winger of course)


Hmm he looks like a big bloke to me (but then everyone does...)



windsor81 said:


> Just as well for you seeing as you're so sh1t at deep throat :tongue:
> 
> Don't laugh anyway, Beks drunken rants are the closest I get to relationships these days!!!


Aw.......That's closer than I get......I shall remember you both tonight, if my phone battery doesn't run out like it nearly did last night (I had the cheek to take pics too lol)



dmcc said:


> Well obviously all MY e-mails and texts count for nothing :crying:


You're taken though.....maybe he actually has morals..... :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Eye see you Beklet!


----------



## dmcc

Chris - creep. Keep going, tell me more.

Bek - use my gmail account.


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Eye see you Beklet!


 :tongue: Eye'm watching you young man! (do I look creepy enough? :lol: )



dmcc said:


> Chris - creep. Keep going, tell me more.
> 
> Bek - use my gmail account.


Hmm Chris can you creep to me too - I'm in need of an ego stroke..... 

Can do doesn't stop the fact my nthell account is blocked at work so can't send really ranty emails :cursing:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> :tongue: Eye'm watching you young man! (do I look creepy enough? :lol: )


hahaha no, you have nice eyes


----------



## Chris1

I'll stroke anything you want me to 

That goes for both of you


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> hahaha no, you have nice eyes


Awww... :blush:



windsor81 said:


> I'll stroke anything you want me to
> 
> That goes for both of you


 :w00t: :devil2:


----------



## winger

Feel free to drunk email nude pics to winger. :beer:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Feel free to drunk email nude pics to winger. :beer:


PMSL I don't do drunk emails


----------



## MaKaVeLi

If I come on msn will you do a strip tease on webcam for me? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> If I come on msn will you do a strip tease on webcam for me? :lol:


No.

I don't have a webcam....... :lol:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> PMSL I don't do drunk emails


What about drunk guys? winger runs off to get drunk, just in case.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> What about drunk guys? winger runs off to get drunk, just in case.


Lol they're the only ones I can get!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Right, I've taken some very very bad pics and I'm just uploading them and debating which ones to post - they're not pretty, they're not flattering and I'm not sucking my gut in or hiding my cellulite (I can't anyway!!)

So I will apologise in advance for the horror that is to come (but not the dodgy underpants lol) but it is probably the only way I'm going to shame myself into doing cardio...... :cursing: :cursing:

Argh

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## dmcc

Well you know that we'll still love you. If I can do it to positive criticism so can you.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Well you know that we'll still love you. If I can do it to positive criticism so can you.


Fingers crossed, eh? I KNOW what I need to do - stop whining and get on with it.....and drop some bodyfat, because I really can't see anything under this flubber - as you are about to see, my main issue is that I have NO definition whatsoever - anywhere - I just look....big but not defined or muscular..... :sad:

*deep breath*

Back - not exciting, no definition, but some size (I'm not really posing here - have noticed my but seems to have sagged - not happy about that!!



Back again - can just see a bit if something around my spine or maybe that's wishful thinking - shocking handles though....:laugh:



Belly - no abs but then I wouldn't expect there to be....



And just so you can see that muffin top (it's worse than it looks in this photo, trust me...again, will have to be patient for that to go)


----------



## Beklet

Um and legs - my main criticism of myself is that I have no shape to my legs - too much fat around the knees, and no calf definition - I'm hoping that will come....think I can see hamstrings though on the side shot.... 





God, I hate my stumpy legs....... :cursing:


----------



## dmcc

Nonsense, you're curvy. I really can see a change from the last photos you put up. You're too self-critical. (Like me.)


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Nonsense, you're curvy. I really can see a change from the last photos you put up. You're too self-critical. (Like me.)


What photos????? :confused1:

Erk.....lol I've not got any slimmer, trust me on that - NOTHING nice fits me hence the need for a MASSIVE kick up the ar5e :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

In the AL........................ :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> In the AL........................ :whistling:


And they're the flattering ones!!! Lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

MaKaVeLi said:


> If I come on msn will you do a strip tease on webcam for me? :lol:


Sure

Oh, sorry, I just noticed you ment someone else:lol:

What?

No hair shots? :cursing: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## evad

hackskii said:


> Sure
> 
> Oh, sorry, I just noticed you ment someone else:lol:


hahaha did you remove your pants and sit there for 2 hours waiting too?


----------



## hackskii

davetherave said:


> hahaha did you remove your pants and sit there for 2 hours waiting too?


Anticipation is everything:lol:


----------



## Guest

Bek.....I agree with Darren....you are to hard on yourself... Is there room for improvement....absolutely.... There always is......but overall you appear to be progressing...

(not to mention that I get excited when you post pictures:thumb:. Nice bum by the way.. Ok I am stopping there before i get in trouble)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You are way too harsh on yourself, I remember a picture of you a while ago and you've progressed greatly since then


----------



## Uriel

Yep Beklet, give yourself a break, as the lads have said nice little package.

Play on your strengths not your weaknesses. The amount of blokes who would want a waiffe would stun you. Nice tight little curvey unit firmed up by some weight training goes down rather well.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fecking hell miss you've got a TINY wee waist eh?!!!! :thumbup1:

Yes - you have a covering (dont we all) but on the positive, its all very tight and lifted and "up". Theres no flabbyness there at all, all looks very firm which is good 

Shape and proportions are all good. The leg shape - well, wait and see whats underneath chicky :thumbup1:

Some people have things which they cannot change eg short legs, long backs, wide/thick waists, big hips, very narrow shoulders etc.... you have none of these things. All proportions etc are good... you have it all there to work with so crack on missy :thumb:


----------



## winger

You are so much leaner than I thought you would be. I would so do you. 

Bek, you look great. You should have posted those up long ago.


----------



## evad

winger said:


> You are so much leaner than I thought you would be. I would so do you.
> 
> Bek, you look great. You should have posted those up long ago.


hahaha subtle as ever :lol:

now stop licking the screen :bounce:


----------



## Chris1

:w00t: :blowme: :devil2:


----------



## Growing Lad

i think u look really nice. better than the skinny fat birds at my gym :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Wow winger, you really have a way with words.

I bet you really are quite the lady killer right?..............................NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## winger

My Mom told me the squeaky wheel gets the grease.

Also, nothing ventured nothing gained. Now put that in your pipe and smoke it son!


----------



## hackskii

Mom also said if you have not got something to say about someone, say nothing!


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Mom also said if you have not got something to say about someone, say nothing!


You might need to rewrite that spanky.

I mean, if I don't have anything to say then or course I will say nothing. :whistling:

I think you might have left out the word, "nice"......lol


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> You might need to rewrite that spanky.
> 
> I mean, if I don't have anything to say then or course I will say nothing. :whistling:
> 
> I think you might have left out the word, "nice"......lol


Oh man, and I have not even had one drop of alcohol.

Well, now we know what the problem is.

I am going to go to the red dog right now...........be back in an hour to fix that post....lol:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Oh man, and I have not even had one drop of alcohol.
> 
> Well, now we know what the problem is.
> 
> I am going to go to the red dog right now...........be back in an hour to fix that post....lol:thumb: :whistling:


LMFAO.... you two crack me up


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO.... you two crack me up


Just wait till he comes back all hammered, that is when the fun starts.

I love you threads...lol


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Bek.....I agree with Darren....you are to hard on yourself... Is there room for improvement....absolutely.... There always is......but overall you appear to be progressing...
> 
> (not to mention that I get excited when you post pictures:thumb:. Nice bum by the way.. Ok I am stopping there before i get in trouble)


Ha ha thanks - feel free lol I can't do much from a few thousand miles away....:laugh:



MaKaVeLi said:


> You are way too harsh on yourself, I remember a picture of you a while ago and you've progressed greatly since then


Cheers hun....I just can't see it myself



Uriel said:


> Yep Beklet, give yourself a break, as the lads have said nice little package.
> 
> Play on your strengths not your weaknesses. The amount of blokes who would want a waiffe would stun you. Nice tight little curvey unit firmed up by some weight training goes down rather well.


Thanks....is difficult to see what my strengths are but the pics aren't as bad as I thought lol



Zara-Leoni said:


> Fecking hell miss you've got a TINY wee waist eh?!!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> *Not at 30" but proportion is everything lol*
> 
> Yes - you have a covering (dont we all) but on the positive, its all very tight and lifted and "up". Theres no flabbyness there at all, all looks very firm which is good
> 
> *Thanks - yeah the saving grace is that I don't wobble much, it's all quite solid *
> 
> Shape and proportions are all good. The leg shape - well, wait and see whats underneath chicky :thumbup1:
> 
> *Indeed - I've never been happy with my legs tbh and I probably never will:rolleyes:*
> 
> Some people have things which they cannot change eg short legs, long backs, wide/thick waists, big hips, very narrow shoulders etc.... you have none of these things. All proportions etc are good... you have it all there to work with so crack on missy :thumb:


Aw thanks - though I do have short legs - difficult not to at my height, but I should be grateful I'm the typical hourglass :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> :w00t: :blowme: :devil2:


Love to but a bit difficult from here..... :lol:



Growing Lad said:


> i think u look really nice. better than the skinny fat birds at my gym :thumbup1:


Thanks... :blush:



hackskii said:


> Oh man, and I have not even had one drop of alcohol.
> 
> Well, now we know what the problem is.
> 
> I am going to go to the red dog right now...........be back in an hour to fix that post....lol:thumb: :whistling:


Lol I'm completely c*nted and I'm making more sense than you!!!!

I love this board too...


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> You are so much leaner than I thought you would be. I would so do you.
> 
> Bek, you look great. You should have posted those up long ago.


You thought I was a proper fat bastard didn't you? 

And I posted them up about 5 minutes after I took them lol give me a break.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lol I have no hangover - WTF?? I do have post alcohol munchies though and I suspect I'll be getting in the car in a minute and dragging myself to the farmer's market up the road.......Mmm buffalo burgers...... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

No farmers market and a paltry amount of digging due to my lightweight partners in crime....they did feed me lamb and vegetable soup though :thumb:

Have been to shop for a plethora of fruit and veg - this makes me happy 

SHould have done housework but I'm idle, however a hot bath is definitely on the cards


----------



## Chris1

I wish telling the time was that much fun all the time


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I wish telling the time was that much fun all the time


Eh??? :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

Ooh I'm slightly excited.....it's leg day again tomorrow, and by an amazing stroke of luck my visit is around 5 miles from Monster Gym in Cheshunt....which apoparently has the same sort of equipment as Ripped, so I get another decent leg workout tomorrow!! Woo hoo!!!!! :bounce:

Last night was crap - was awake most of the night with cramps and backache - sometimes being a girl is NOT fun :cursing:

This morning had tea and protein cookies and went to Nando's with Lin, looking forward to the seminar at Olympic Gym...

Chest today, once I've actually done some work


----------



## Beklet

Quick and dirty again but quite hard work!!!

After suffering appalling bellyache, got to gym and did a bit of a warm up...as it is Monday, it is The Law that it's chest day, but a couple of machines were free - prob for the best as I still have an odd twinge in my back - not sure if it's from back day, overenthusiastic dancing or digging, but it hurts a bit.....

Hammer Strength incline chest press

30kg 2x10

50kg x8

Hammer Strength wide grip chest press

40kg x10

60kg 2x10

70kg x 8

80kg x4 PB 

Flye machine

45kg x10

55kg x8

55kg x6 drop set 35kg to failure

Hammer curls

12kg x10

14kg x8

16kg x6 drop set 8kg to failure

Concentration curls

8kg x8

10kg x6

10kg x8 drop set 6kg to failure

And no, I couldn't straighten my arms afterwards :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

For my two penny's worth (for a 2nd time because the last post did post ffs)

And if you come back with negative comments underneath I'll bite your fcking nose off....take the good with the bad on the chin and accept it!!!!

Lovely thickness along your spine. Compact waist that goes in and back out in the right places. Bring you back width up and you waist will look teensy. Legs from the front a bit uppy dwony but fab hams and shape from the side. You are very proportional and this is a HUGE plus. Major downfall hiding all this is your B/F. Get this down and I reckon you will be pleasantly suprised and what you have lurking under there. You won't be HUGE but you will have an awesome shape and don't forget alot of the physique girls aren't massive.....sub 55kg!!!! Get you **** in gear Missy.


----------



## ElfinTan

I spell and type like a twit!!!!!


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> I spell and type like a twit!!!!!


But you speak sense. Now do me!!  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> But you speak sense. Now do me!!  :thumb: :lol:


What a sweet talker:lol:


----------



## winger

I think Tan needs to be a tad bit more direct. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> For my two penny's worth (for a 2nd time because the last post did post ffs)
> 
> And if you come back with negative comments underneath I'll bite your fcking nose off....take the good with the bad on the chin and accept it!!!!
> 
> *Ha ha I will!!!*
> 
> Lovely thickness along your spine. Compact waist that goes in and back out in the right places. Bring you back width up and you waist will look teensy.
> 
> *Thanks - my back is reasonably wide but I do need to bring it up - and my shoulders (which you can't see ) have a hard time getting them to grow tbh but have sorted it so I feel it when i work them...*
> 
> Legs from the front a bit uppy dwony but fab hams and shape from the side. *Agreed....as I said - a lot of fat around the knees, hopefully it will reduce a fair bit if I lose fat *
> 
> You are very proportional and this is a HUGE plus. Major downfall hiding all this is your B/F. Get this down and I reckon you will be pleasantly suprised and what you have lurking under there. You won't be HUGE but you will have an awesome shape and don't forget alot of the physique girls aren't massive.....sub 55kg!!!! Get you **** in gear Missy.
> 
> *You're absolutely right and isn't anything I've not already said (next person who tells me 'but you look fine' is getting a kicking * :cursing: :lol: * ) - not me being negative but realistic.. 9 stone at my height is perfectly achievable and that's just a maintenance weight not to compete*


As it happens, I was checking myself out in the mirrors at the gym earlier (as you do), and thought my top half looked slightly leaner - more shape in my shoulders, more definition in my pecs (though I had just trained them :whistling: ) and arms in general.... :thumb:

Is odd because my measurements are the same but could blame that on PMT water retention


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> I think Tan needs to be a tad bit more direct. :whistling:


How so? ANd you've still not admitted you thought I was a proper fat bastard, have you???? :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I think Tan needs to be a tad bit more direct. :whistling:


If you think I'm direct you should meet Mr G lol.

No point in being wishy washy as they won't be when you get on stage.

I prefer going shopping with a friend who tells me I look a tw*t in an outfit rather than one who tells me it look s fabulous and then lets me look a tw*t in public:thumb:

Beks - it's all there for you to acheive....you just have to do it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> For my two penny's worth (for a 2nd time because the last post did post ffs)
> 
> And if you come back with negative comments underneath I'll bite your fcking nose off....take the good with the bad on the chin and accept it!!!!
> 
> Lovely thickness along your spine. Compact waist that goes in and back out in the right places. Bring you back width up and you waist will look teensy. Legs from the front a bit uppy dwony but fab hams and shape from the side. You are very proportional and this is a HUGE plus. Major downfall hiding all this is your B/F. Get this down and I reckon you will be pleasantly suprised and what you have lurking under there. You won't be HUGE but you will have an awesome shape a*nd don't forget alot of the physique girls aren't massive.....sub 55kg!!!!* Get you **** in gear Missy.


Been telling her this :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Been telling her this :thumb: :thumbup1:


Do you think she'll listen??????? :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

As long as she keeps her nose out of the monster munch she'll be fine 

I think you look good babe, you're like the female version of me, or maybe the MORE female version of me 

We are both on our way and getting there, just a little bit more to go and a final push to the end. I would anyway.......providing you stop talking about pooing. 

You got some excellent girls in here helping you, and Darren, there's probably a difference. Keep it up Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## evad

the door will be closed

it is not a special occasion


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> As long as she keeps her nose out of the monster munch she'll be fine
> 
> *Ha ha speak for yourself!!! * :lol:
> 
> I think you look good babe, you're like the female version of me, or maybe the MORE female version of me
> 
> *Minus 16 inches.....lol (HEIGHT, you dirty feckers.....*  *)*
> 
> We are both on our way and getting there, just a little bit more to go and a final push to the end. I would anyway.......providing you stop talking about pooing.
> 
> *My last reply to you was about weeing, as it happens....*
> 
> You got some excellent girls in here helping you, and Darren, there's probably a difference. Keep it up Little Miss Sunshine


Ah don't forget yourself in that mix young man - it's a group effort you know!!!

And yes ladies, I'm listening!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> the door will be closed
> 
> it is not a special occasion


PMSL :lol: :lol:

Glad you could..er...drop in!! Haven't you had it yet???


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> PMSL :lol: :lol:
> 
> Glad you could..er...drop in!! Haven't you had it yet???


nope, im going to cook it until the morning, it will be more appriciated then

i had one before training which i had whilst looking at watches i cant afford in a catalogue :bounce:

sorry to turn your journal into a toilet related night

no actually im not sorry :innocent:


----------



## Beklet

Slightly excited and nervous, at the thought of a session at a big boy's gym.....Oooh!!!! :bounce:

Wonder what I will play on today???? :thumb:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> How so? ANd you've still not admitted you thought I was a proper fat bastard, have you???? :laugh:


I never said that.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> I never said that.





winger said:


> You are so much leaner than I thought you would be.


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Today, after work, I bimbled over to Monster Gym...after finally working out where to park, lol!!!

Bit of a warm up then off to find leg stuff....bloody HELL they have loads of leg presses and stuff! Counting the hack squats and V squat and some behemoth called the H squat, think there were 12??? Including one of those scary ones where you're lying on your back and the plates are directly above your head...:eek:

Here is the behemoth - WTF??? Lol I didn't dare go near it!!!!










Lol anyway, after a warm up, did a few sets of squats as a warm up

Front squats

Bar x10

30kg x10

40kg x8

50kg x6 PB

Back squats 50kg x10

Then went off to find a leg press that didn't scare me! Found a little Cybex number....

45 degree leg press

80kg x10

160kg x10

200kg x8

240kg x8

280kg x5 PB :bounce:

Unilateral leg press (weights per leg)

60kg x10

80kg 2x10

100kg 2x10

Standing hamstring curl

10kg x10

15kg x10

17.5kg x10

Went to do standing calf raise but nachine was too big and didn't adjust :sad:, so did the sitty down pressy one again

80kg x10

160kg x10

200kg 3x10 - unfortunately could do no more as could only fit 5 plates per side, and they only went up to 20kg...

...but then saw the donkey calf raise machine......never done these before but it adjusted down so had a bit of a play 

40kg x10

80kg 2x10

120kg 2x10 :thumb: (no idea if that's good or not but it bloody hurt!!!)

Unilateral leg extension (weight per leg)

10kg x8

15kg 2x8 (sounds like sod all weight but it was quite enough, thanks - funny how it's easy to stick a pin in a stack that says 80kg and it clearly isn't!! :lol: )

Lying leg curl

6 plates x8

8 plates 2x8

Just driven home and eaten and I am bloody shattered!!!!!

Enjoyed myself though....so as well as the unilateral leg press, think my gym should get a donkey raise machine.....not the most dignified, but does the job!! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Yeah I had a text about that workout.... I believe my reply started with the words "You cow..."


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that machine looks crazy.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Yeah I had a text about that workout.... I believe my reply started with the words "You cow..."


Actually, was jut 'Cow....' :lol:



hackskii said:


> Wow, that machine looks crazy.


No sh1t.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Actually, was jut 'Cow....' :lol:


I had a text yesterday that started with that word....... :lol:

Hows the leggies then?


----------



## Chris1

Check you out Miss Hercules!!

You're nearly leg pressing more than me!!! If I had a leg press.

I did not reply to your text, I am sorry. I was fast asleep when it came through dreaming of quavers.


----------



## ElfinTan

Cracking session!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> I had a text yesterday that started with that word....... :lol:
> 
> Hows the leggies then?


A bit stiff lol....but I have really tight hamstrings........:laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Check you out Miss Hercules!!
> 
> You're nearly leg pressing more than me!!! If I had a leg press.
> 
> I did not reply to your text, I am sorry. I was fast asleep when it came through dreaming of quavers.


Pfft rubbish excuse... :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> Cracking session!


Ha ha thanks....felt like it...in my knees!!! :laugh:


----------



## iron head case

I spotted Beklet dumbbell chest pressing,

she can certainly shift a bit of weight:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

iron head case said:


> I spotted Beklet dumbbell chest pressing,
> 
> she can certainly shift a bit of weight:thumb:


27.5s if I remember correctly......  :laugh:

Ask Helen about the blokes gawping last week PMSL!!!! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lol that's fvcking ace lifting Bex, you should be promoted to alpha female #2


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol that's fvcking ace lifting Bex, you should be promoted to alpha female #2


What???? I'm second to no-one....... :angry:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Heh heh thanks - not bad for a dirty natty lol...


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> What???? I'm second to no-one....... :angry:


No you are certainly not with those lifts. Nice work on the leg training Bek:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> No you are certainly not with those lifts. Nice work on the leg training Bek:thumbup1:


Ha ha cheers but there are other ladies on here far stronger than me!!!! 

But I am gonna hurt tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Ha ha cheers but there are other ladies on here far stronger than me!!!!
> 
> But I am gonna hurt tomorrow!!!!


Then you'll have to do naked mud wrestling with zara to see who's more alpha:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Then you'll have to do naked mud wrestling with zara to see who's more alpha:laugh:


Pfft...you wish!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Pfft...you wish!!!! :lol: :lol:


dont forget to visit the porcelain throne first or it could be a completly different kind of mud wrestling

im a scat man, scibbie dibbie dib


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> dont forget to visit the porcelain throne first or it could be a completly different kind of mud wrestling
> 
> im a scat man, scibbie dibbie dib


Lol I've already done 3 today........ :thumb:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Front squats
> 
> Bar x10
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 50kg x6 PB
> 
> Back squats 50kg x10


Very nice front squat Bek! 



davetherave said:


> dont forget to visit the porcelain throne first or it could be a completly different kind of mud wrestling
> 
> im a scat man, scibbie dibbie dib


Now that is funny!


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Lol I've already done 3 today........ :thumb:


 :nono:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> :nono:


Why is that bad? I've tripled my intake of fruit and veg lol...... :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Just stop bloody telling me about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Just stop bloody telling me about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry, is it detracting from my feminine mystique??? :lol:

What would you like me to talk about instead??


----------



## Manimal

Beklet said:


> Ooh I'm slightly excited.....it's leg day again tomorrow, and by an amazing stroke of luck my visit is around 5 miles from Monster Gym in Cheshunt....which apoparently has the same sort of equipment as Ripped, so I get another decent leg workout tomorrow!! Woo hoo!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Last night was crap - was awake most of the night with cramps and backache - sometimes being a girl is NOT fun :cursing:
> 
> This morning had tea and protein cookies and went to Nando's with Lin, looking forward to the seminar at Olympic Gym...
> 
> you forgot to add and great company!! :whistling:
> 
> Chest today, once I've actually done some work


----------



## Chris1

To me Bek you are a delicate little flower of a lady, who fills my heart with joy each day and brings a delightful melody to my heart each time she fills these pages with her wisdom and beauty.

the last thing I need to be thinking of is my delicate little flower pebble dashing the inside of a porcelin bowl with her neighbours looking at her through and open toilet door!!!!

Jesus, lets just talk about gay sex like we always used to on here


----------



## Beklet

> you forgot to add and great company!! :whistling:


 :blush: Of course we had fantastic company and advice from Manimal, the second best tea maker in town  (I think I was trying to block out the memories of that squid ink.....  )



windsor81 said:


> To me Bek you are a delicate little flower of a lady, who fills my heart with joy each day and brings a delightful melody to my heart each time she fills these pages with her wisdom and beauty.
> 
> *Are you thinking of the right person???? * :lol:
> 
> the last thing I need to be thinking of is my delicate little flower pebble dashing the inside of a porcelin bowl with her neighbours looking at her through and open toilet door!!!!
> 
> *I don't do things like that........my cat watches me though......*
> 
> Jesus, lets just talk about gay sex like we always used to on here


*But I feel left out then.......... * :crying:


----------



## Chris1

Why?? you can be gay to


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Why?? you can be gay to


I'm already gay.......nothing better than a big muscular slightly furry man...but Darren beats me to them every time :crying: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

I'm sure there is someway we an all share here??


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I'm sure there is someway we an all share here??


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Beklet

Ugh.....have been sneezing all afternoon - bit of a runny nose..have UPPED THE DOSE of Vit C and been necking echinacea...hope it'll work!!!

If anyone else has other suggestions for stopping crappy colds in their tracks, I want to hear them!!! :cursing:

Def pulled a muscle in my back which is bad. My glutes are sore which is good....


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Front squats
> 
> Bar x10
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> *50kg x6 **PB*
> 
> Back squats 50kg x10


Very nice:thumbup1:

Quick perusal, Some nice weight UPPAGE also some VIT UPPAGE

Very nice to to see, Keep up good UPPAGE work...

(bloody nattys:cursing: :cursing: )


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> I'm sure there is someway we an all share here??


Sounds like an offer to me...


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Sounds like an offer to me...


Yep........and he's a big bit of meat for the sandwich.... (don't say you don't enjoy it Chris I've seen the pics too lol) :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Don't talk about big meat, someone has just put a really horrible beach photo of me on facebook. I was actually sick a little bit in my mouth.

Think i need a training bra!


----------



## dmcc

I saw that one. The progress you have made in the past 6 months is something to be very proud of.


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Don't talk about big meat, someone has just put a really horrible beach photo of me on facebook. I was actually sick a little bit in my mouth.
> 
> Think i need a training bra!


The pic isn't that bad - better than the one you put on here yourself at the beginning of your journal, but I'm more worried about what that is all over your chest...... :lol:

But you're more meat now, which is a good thing!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

It's bloody terrible!! I have moobs!

I hope I look alot better than that now jesus, but that was only at Christmas.

Jeez, I hope it was juts overtraining that has held development back.

Time to UP something I think


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> It's bloody terrible!! I have moobs!
> 
> I hope I look alot better than that now jesus, but that was only at Christmas.
> 
> Jeez, I hope it was juts overtraining that has held development back.
> 
> * Time to UP something I think*


You already know my views on this.


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> It's bloody terrible!! I have moobs!
> 
> I hope I look alot better than that now jesus, but that was only at Christmas.
> 
> Jeez, I hope it was juts overtraining that has held development back.
> 
> Time to UP something I think


You have made massive improvements since then!!! In fact I should do a side by side comparison to prove it but you WON'T LISTEN!!!! :cursing:

It's probably a good thing you're on the other side of the world..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Sorry for the hijack Bek!

Bloody annoyed now, gggrrrr.

Anything in particular you would like me to UP Darren :whistling:

It's annoying as that is natural sunlight and should be a better photo.

Might take some progress ones tonight and see if I can see a difference.

Have my rug now so should hide a little


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Sorry for the hijack Bek!
> 
> Bloody annoyed now, gggrrrr.
> 
> Anything in particular you would like me to UP Darren :whistling:
> 
> It's annoying as that is natural sunlight and should be a better photo.
> 
> Might take some progress ones tonight and see if I can see a difference.
> 
> Have my rug now so should hide a little


Right you, you bloody asked for this!!!!!!!! Give me a couple of minutes then get to your journal.....


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> Sorry for the hijack Bek!
> 
> Bloody annoyed now, gggrrrr.
> 
> Anything in particular you would like me to UP Darren :whistling:
> 
> It's annoying as that is natural sunlight and should be a better photo.
> 
> Might take some progress ones tonight and see if I can see a difference.
> 
> Have my rug now so should hide a little


Mmmm rug. And yes, I can think of a few things you could put up.


----------



## Chris1

I ask for lots of things sweety, but god doesn't always smile


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I ask for lots of things sweety, but god doesn't always smile


Right, done, now you can beat me....:laugh:

And yes I can think of things you can put up too......... :tongue:


----------



## hackskii

Cool, I posted on page 69 of Bek's journal.


----------



## Chris1

Cheers Beks, thats cheered me up a bit actually.

No point deleting them when they are in there anyway.

Do me a favour though if you can, add the very first one in for effect, the fat one of me standing on the beach please.

Do the same for back if you get bored 

You're a star.


----------



## dmcc

Ahhhhh I've just had a nice rant on Mr Windsor's journal. It'll tide me over till either I get to home port and slap him around a bit (foreplay) or I get him in my gym and make him cry like a girl on squats or deads.


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Beks, thats cheered me up a bit actually.
> 
> No point deleting them when they are in there anyway.
> 
> Do me a favour though if you can, add the very first one in for effect, the fat one of me standing on the beach please.
> 
> Do the same for back if you get bored
> 
> You're a star.


Is all done, you owe me big time, just have to go away and think of a suitable recompense lol...... :lol: :whistling: :devil2:


----------



## winger

I thought windsor looked good on the beach pic.


----------



## Chris1

Hey Winger!! You been in my journal big guy?????


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> Hey Winger!! You been in my journal big guy?????


You mean where it says,

My Journal. Warning, may contain pictures!!!


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> Hey Winger!! You been in my journal big guy?????


NO


----------



## Chris1

:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> I thought windsor looked good on the beach pic.


So did I but he looks hot now :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

You're to kind!!!

How long have you been training Bek?


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You're to kind!!!
> 
> How long have you been training Bek?


On and off for years - first set foot in a proper gym when I was 16 but it's been hit and miss cos I've had no support - been training back in a proper gym for 18 months but have only really been training properly for a year or so - have always had quite strong legs from a lot of cycling as a kid - gotta love that muscle memory!!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

No gym today - got up this morning feeling proper rough - drove to my visit feeling really dizzy but OK by the time I got home...have been nibbling all day, as my appetite isn't great but I have developed a fondness for sun blush tomatoes.....and smoked mackerel..ah well, good fats and all that... 

Will be making a massive Thai red curry when I can be ar5ed, in order to sweat it out, and having a hot bath.....I can think of better ways of sweating it out, of course but beggars can't be choosers and a bath and unsociable amounts of chilli and garlic it is :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Ah that explains why my e-mails have gone unanswered. Put on your Out Of Office!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Ah that explains why my e-mails have gone unanswered. Put on your Out Of Office!


Ah sorry mate - didn't know I wasn't going to be in yesterday - intended to go in today too but the torrential rain put me off!! Will answer them tomorrow...oh and sort Mr Paranoid out, please!!!!


----------



## Chris1

OI Stop ganging up on me!!!!

I'm fine, really, I am


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> OI Stop ganging up on me!!!!
> 
> I'm fine, really, I am


Then take a compliment, damn you!!!! :laugh:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> a bath and unsociable amounts of chilli and garlic it is :lol:


So you take a bath with chilli and garlic in it?

What ever happened to Epsom salts?


----------



## Chris1

Surely the chilli will tingle a bit down below??? Keep the vampires away from there anyway


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> Surely the chilli will tingle a bit down below??? Keep the vampires away from there anyway


Note to self, turn myself into a chilli or garlic, for the skin of course. :innocent:


----------



## Chris1

Your skin or hers?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> So you take a bath with chilli and garlic in it?
> 
> What ever happened to Epsom salts?


Ha ha no way - but my shaving oil has menthol in it...which is ...interesting :laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Surely the chilli will tingle a bit down below??? Keep the vampires away from there anyway


Ouch!!!!! :lol: Dunno some vampires are pretty hot (oh spot the vaguely goth one lol)


----------



## Beklet

Today has been...interesting.

Crash imminent.

That is all.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Front squats
> 
> Bar x10
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 50kg x6 PB
> 
> Back squats 50kg x10


Awesome FS PB



Beklet said:


> 27.5s if I remember correctly......  :laugh:
> 
> Ask Helen about the blokes gawping last week PMSL!!!! :lol:


And OMG! You're one strong lady Beklet. Really impressed! :rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Awesome FS PB
> 
> And OMG! You're one strong lady Beklet. Really impressed! :rockon:


Thanks....have only just started doing FS though so am a bit rubbish at them - my wrists give out before my legs!!! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Thanks....have only just started doing FS though so am a bit rubbish at them - my wrists give out before my legs!!! :laugh:


Rubbish my ass. 50kg and you've only just started! :cool2: Took me months just to get to that. :lol:


----------



## Chris1

More than me :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> More than me :cursing:


Only because you have no squat rack yet....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You can FS more than me! Mainly because i've never done them but you're still one strong lady Bex!


----------



## Chris1

YOU'RE going to get a slap in a minute young lady.

You're strong, deal with it!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> YOU'RE going to get a slap in a minute young lady.
> 
> You're strong, deal with it!!!!!!!


Do it. Hard. I fcking need it :cursing:


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Do it. Hard. I fcking need it :cursing:


Form an orderly queue, gentlemen...


----------



## Beklet

I've had no kicking yet, lads you're slacking :cursing:

I am therefore off out to annoy the living sh1t out of my friends.


----------



## dmcc

No sense in kicking a girl when she's down, you told me yourself you were feeling poo.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> No sense in kicking a girl when she's down, you told me yourself you were feeling poo.


Yes but it's required...


----------



## dmcc

No it's not. A day off will do you no harm, then tomorrow you can make up for it BITCH!!!


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Rubbish my ass. 50kg and you've only just started! :cool2: Took me months just to get to that. :lol:


Yea I got to agree with GB, only because I am trying to get into her pants...lol


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> No it's not. A day off will do you no harm, then tomorrow you can make up for it BITCH!!!


Already had two days off.....probably will be too dead tomorrow...



winger said:


> Yea I got to agree with GB, only because I am trying to get into her pants...lol


Pfft I dunno, bloody turncoat..... :cursing:


----------



## Chris1

I still :wub: you Bek


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> I still :wub: you Bek


Aw.....I don't deserve it though...I'm very glad you do.....


----------



## Guest

I love you too!!!


----------



## Beklet

Hang on, thought I was the only drunk on here???


----------



## Guest

Put a few down tonight Bek??


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Put a few down tonight Bek??


Yeah.....trying to sober up before bed - I'm a bloody lightweight - 2 doubles and 2 doubles with coke lol I should be comatose in all honesty I can't take my alcohol any more - must be my age!!!!


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Yeah.....trying to sober up before bed - I'm a bloody lightweight - 2 doubles and 2 doubles with coke lol I should be comatose in all honesty I can't take my alcohol any more - must be my age!!!!


Oh you're a spring chicken


----------



## leafman

Gonna hav look threw ur journal hope all is well :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> Gonna hav look threw ur journal hope all is well :thumbup1:


I'm still alive......curry for breakfast is awesome lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Yea I got to agree with GB, only because I am trying to get into her pants...lol


I don't think my pants are big enough for you and I really don't think pink filly panties are your style either. Or am I wrong? :lol:


----------



## leafman

Beklet said:


> I'm still alive......curry for breakfast is awesome lol


LMAO what a way to start the day eh :tongue: Lookin good in ur pics :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> LMAO what a way to start the day eh :tongue: Lookin good in ur pics :thumbup1:


Ah was easier than cooking eggs.... :lol:

Thanks.....have a long way to go though!!


----------



## dmcc

What kind of curry? I had coco pops, oat/nut/raisin cereal, whey and a fiesta of pills...


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> What kind of curry? I had coco pops, oat/nut/raisin cereal, whey and a fiesta of pills...


Thai red chicken curry, plus 1g Vit C, a multivit and some bromelain......may have some pineapple when I've washed my hair.... :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Hmm, just seen the pics beks, all I can say is

How you doin........................ :drool: :drool: :w00t: :w00t:

I see great things for you:cool:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, just seen the pics beks, all I can say is
> 
> How you doin........................ :drool: :drool: :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> I see great things for you:cool:


Ha ha came to return the favour??? Feel free, come in, pull up a chair and the kettle's on..... :thumb:

We're all friendly here...

Off to town later for a bimble......may pop into the pub, but for tea only!!! :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Ha ha came to return the favour??? Feel free, come in, pull up a chair and the kettle's on..... :thumb:
> 
> We're all friendly here...
> 
> Off to town later for a bimble......may pop into the pub, but for tea only!!! :lol:


I've been here before Hun, but was only window shopping:rolleyes: 

Whats a bimble?


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> I've been here before Hun, but was only window shopping:rolleyes:
> 
> Whats a bimble?


bimble *164* up, *11* down 

To amble without real aim, yet in a friendly and harmless manner. It's not required to acheive nothing, though it is a frequent side effect. Bimbling can be made a little more business like with a slight hunch of the shoulders.

Lol thought you'd know that, coming from Yorkshire!!! :lol:


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't think my pants are big enough for you and I really don't think pink filly panties are your style either. Or am I wrong? :lol:


Rotflmao.....doh

What color Pink? The frilly stuff tickles my upper thighs though.


----------



## Beklet

Quiet day. Wandered into town, picked up a letter - yay my Portsmouth tickets are here!!!! Unfortunately I only need one so there's a spare going......(as far as I know)

That cheered me up a bit. Have spent most of the afternoon on the pub drinking obscene amounts of tea and chatting to whichever mates were there at the time.

Very entertaining that a certain chap in the pub who took to completely ignoring me in December seemed to be trying to get my attention earlier. He can fck off. I don't do mind games. Immature 20-somethings are really not on my list of 'Fun things to do' :cursing:

Can't work out whether my day of relaxing is in order to avoid the terrible inevitable or to clear my mind. I have a lot of thinking to do, a lot of life to try to sort out. I will be very busy tomorrow.

Tonight is friend visiting night. This time I will go to Sainsbury's as Tesco seems incapable of being stocked with doughnuts on a Saturday night 

What an utterly thrilling life I lead.

On a good point, I woke up feeling OK today, and not in the pit of self loathing I was expecting to find myself :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

It's been more interesting than my day. I've been sitting on this sofa since 9 AM. The highlight of my day so far has been doing the dishes and taking the bins out in between rain storms. So nyah to you


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> It's been more interesting than my day. I've been sitting on this sofa since 9 AM. The highlight of my day so far has been doing the dishes and taking the bins out in between rain storms. So nyah to you


I need to do both those things...and do some washing......oh domestic joy....not :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Immature 20-somethings are really not on my list of 'Fun things to do' :cursing:
> 
> :laugh:


 :crying:


----------



## dmcc

You're not immature.

But you are on my list of things to do.


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> :crying:


I seriously doubt you are anywhere near as immature, messed up and generally fcked in the head and have some experience of life.......oh hang on......



dmcc said:


> You're not immature.
> 
> But you are on my list of things to do.


Darren already said it - and 20 somethings who've actually done something with their lives and have something to say for themselves, have wit and intelligence (and a hot bod) are definitely on my list of 'Fun things to do - as often as possible'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> I seriously doubt you are anywhere near as immature, messed up and generally fcked in the head and have some experience of life.......oh hang on......
> 
> Darren already said it - and 20 somethings who've actually done something with their lives and have something to say for themselves, have wit and intelligence (and a hot bod) are definitely on my list of 'Fun things to do - as often as possible'
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Agreed! Have fun with them and just think of the stamina!

Beks having seen your pics I bet they're drooling all over ya....or maybe just worshipping from afar! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Agreed! Have fun with them and just think of the stamina!
> 
> Beks having seen your pics I bet they're drooling all over ya....or maybe just worshipping from afar! :lol:


Ha ha if they are...it's very far cos I can't see them!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Ha ha if they are...it's very far cos I can't see them!!!


LMAO! You get repped for that!


----------



## Uriel

GB, What's with the fvcking teas cosy on your head and the look of a willy flasher? are you retarded?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Ha ha if they are...it's very far cos I can't see them!!!


Look in your garden:laugh:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Ha ha if they are...it's very far cos I can't see them!!!


And you, ya little minx......what's getting you down?

Cock shot PM cheer you up? C'mon lads!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> GB, What's with the fvcking teas cosy on your head and the look of a willy flasher? are you retarded?


Totally, can't tell left from right neither....ya want a diff avi?


----------



## Uriel

Gym Bunny said:


> ya want a diff avi?


'S'all good, whatever you're comfy with


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Totally, can't tell left from right neither....ya want a diff avi?


If they see the real GB they will convert to a stalker like myself. 

I want a three some with Bek and GB, cum on!


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> If they see the real GB they will convert to a stalker like myself.
> 
> I want a three some with Bek and GB, cum on!


Bek's doesn't do girls :crying:

Uriel...better now?


----------



## Uriel

Gym Bunny said:


> Uriel...better now?


sweet as:cool:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> sweet as:cool:


You have no idea :lol: ....but I do aim to please


----------



## winger

I like this one much better.


----------



## Uriel

Gym Bunny said:


> You have no idea :lol: .


I don't like the sound of that........ do you have a c0ck?


----------



## Uriel

I meant "sweet as a nut" btw...not Sweet Ass.... I see your in Germany - maybe you don't get some of our lingo!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> I don't like the sound of that........ do you have a c0ck?


Um no. Sweet is my surname :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> I like this one much better.


I never knew you was an arm man Winger. Wanna post that in my journal and save me the effort? :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Gym Bunny said:


> Um no. Sweet is my surname :lol:


Middle name, Bitter?:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> Middle name, Bitter?:laugh:


No...super! :thumb:


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> I never knew you was an arm man Winger. Wanna post that in my journal and save me the effort? :lol:


No, the fully naked pic will stay for your avatar babe.


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Look in your garden:laugh:


I live in a flat.........top floor..... :lol:



Uriel said:


> And you, ya little minx......what's getting you down?
> 
> Cock shot PM cheer you up? C'mon lads!


Heh heh they don't do much for me - more interested in the people they're attached to tbh 



Gym Bunny said:


> Bek's doesn't do girls :crying:


Indeed I don't - sorry lads


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Indeed I don't - sorry lads


Define don't.


----------



## winger

Hey Bek, I have just sucked down a good amount of beer and have been thinking about you!


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Define don't.


As in I do not fancy females or have any desire or curiosity as far as doing anything remotely sexual with them goes. I am not bisexual at all, I am most definitely a gay man trapped in a woman's body 



winger said:


> Hey Bek, I have just sucked down a good amount of beer and have been thinking about you!


Oh dear, hope you're not sick.... 

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Heh heh they don't do much for me - more interested in the people they're attached to tbh


I think mine is attached to a bit of a loony:lol:

I doubt it'd photograph well anyway..... looks like an angry mugger with high blood pressure..... :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> I live in a flat.........top floor..... :lol:


I farking knew it! :lol:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> I live in a flat.........top floor..... :lol:


Address please, I can be there in about 9 hours by plane and another few hours by cab and this better be worth it. 

Can I bring my two new friend Mak and MXD? I can change my name to win. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> I farking knew it! :lol:


Ha ha and how did you know that? You can see into my kitchen from the train, at least until the leaves grow back on the trees 



winger said:


> Address please, I can be there in about 9 hours by plane and another few hours by cab and this better be worth it.
> 
> Can I bring my two new friend Mak and MXD? I can change my name to win. :whistling:


Ha ha what had better be worth it??? Bring them by all means, i can watch you all :thumb:



Uriel said:


> I think mine is attached to a bit of a loony:lol:
> 
> I doubt it'd photograph well anyway..... looks like an angry mugger with high blood pressure..... :whistling:


Ha ha that's an interesting description!!! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Address please, I can be there in about 9 hours by plane and another few hours by cab and this better be worth it.
> 
> Can I bring my two new friend Mak and MXD? I can change my name to win. :whistling:


You're prepared to share them with the rest of us? :rockon:


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> You're prepared to share them with the rest of us? :rockon:


Beings as I don't own them,......yes!


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Beings as I don't own them,......yes!


I :wub: you!


----------



## winger

Look at you, 76 posts and it has only been one day....lol


----------



## Beklet

Heh heh I may actually get to the gym tomorrow so there may be training info in here...if not will be me talking about digging, sowing seeds and how bad my back hurts....and why does whatever I've pulled in my back still hurt a week later? Parking my car is NOT amusing :cursing:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> ...if not will be me talking about d*o*gging, sowing *my wild* seeds and how bad my back *passage* hurts....and why does whatever I've pulled in my *cr*ack still hurt a week later?


WTF?


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> WTF?


Ha ha that would probably make for a more interesting read, though I'd not be able to post the pics.....:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Look at you, 76 posts and it has only been one day....lol


I is an attention seeking post whore.



Uriel said:


> WTF?


Sounds like wishful thinking to me sunshine!


----------



## Uriel

Gym Bunny said:


> Sounds like wishful thinking to me sunshine!


Sweet. Bed. Now!


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Sweet. Bed. Now!


Tut tut so rude...she might if you asked her nicely....unless she's into the dominant type...lol :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Tut tut so rude...she might if you asked her nicely....unless she's into the dominant type...lol :lol:


Hey,I meant her bed not mine!

I don't mind GB but I don't want Winger sucking on my dinger:laugh:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Tut tut so rude...she might if you asked her nicely....unless she's into the dominant type...lol :lol:


What if she wants both? I say bring the cuffs! Just in case. :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> Hey,I meant her bed not mine!
> 
> I don't mind GB but I don't want Winger sucking on my dinger:laugh:


I believe winger is tied up with MaK and MXD.......But I believe he has an opening on Wednesday!

Bek, I love dominant types too.....they are so much fun. :innocent:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Hey,I meant her bed not mine!
> 
> I don't mind GB but I don't want Winger sucking on my dinger:laugh:


Don't think it matters who's bed......


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> I believe winger is tied up with MaK and MXD.......But I believe he has an opening on Wednesday!
> 
> Bek, I love dominant types too.....they are so much fun. :innocent:


Dominant types don't like me, for some reason...I just get chatted up by total drips who want mothering FFS - If I wanted to mother someone I would have had kids :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Don't think it matters who's bed......


Mine's only a double....but I do have a sheepskin throw, that covers the whole bed....

Though it came down to a choice, somewhere warm outside under the stars by a fire would win hands down. :bounce:


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Hey,I meant her bed not mine!
> 
> I don't mind GB but I don't want Winger sucking on my dinger:laugh:


Now how can you knock it if you havn't tried it? Now I am officially offended.

That's like me saying if I have a Chinese girl I will want another one in 20 minutes, oh wait, that was Chinese food, my bad. See you have me all flustered.


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Dominant types don't like me, for some reason...I just get chatted up by total drips who want mothering FFS - If I wanted to mother someone I would have had kids :cursing:


Jeezus. The cave man approach has always worked for me:laugh:

(well the 3 times I've had sex it has)

"Hey. Woman. Bosh/club/pump squirt....sleep"


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Jeezus. The cave man approach has always worked for me:laugh:
> 
> (well the 3 times I've had sex it has)
> 
> "Hey. Woman. Bosh/club/pump squirt....sleep"


Hmm I've tried that approach myself - doesn't work for women nearly as well though.....men get scared very easily :lol:


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Mine's only a double....but I do have a sheepskin throw, that covers the whole bed....
> 
> Though it came down to a choice, somewhere warm outside under the stars by a fire would win hands down. :bounce:


winger puts on his six shooter and cowboy hat. Now getting a horse might be a problem, but once again, winger cums prepared. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Hmm I've tried that approach myself - doesn't work for women nearly as well though.....men get scared very easily :lol:


Beks you just tie them down and use them. Problem solved


----------



## winger

You two get a room.


----------



## winger

I would power scoop body slam the both of ya at once. Then submit ya and give you mouth to penis to revive ya. That's how I roll. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> You two get a room.


Told ya - don't do birds...you'll have to find someone else to act out your fantasies...... :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> You two get a room.


Beks doesn't do girls. HOW have you missed that? :confused1:

We are simply discussing appropriate ways to use men


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Beks doesn't do girls. HOW have you missed that? :confused1:
> 
> We are simply discussing appropriate ways to use men


He just doesn't want to believe it!!! :laugh:

Using men is fun....... :devil2:


----------



## Uriel

Gym Bunny said:


> We are simply discussing appropriate ways to use men


I'm a dildo. Honest,. a fiver to the first one that uses me properly:lol:


----------



## Uriel

Oh man - I'm beat up.

Time to settle into the [email protected] chariot and get some bed frame hours in.

Nite nite beks journal, i might have a naughty gear dream about you all but won't be happy or report back if any sword fighting with winger gets done.


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Beks doesn't do girls. HOW have you missed that? :confused1:
> 
> We are simply discussing appropriate ways to use men


Really, when is that going to start?

Let's just hypothetically say you have a subject in mind. Let's just hypothetically say his user name is winger. How would you use him exactly? Just for clarification purposes only.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> I'm a dildo. Honest,. a fiver to the first one that uses me properly:lol:


Shut up! I don't want you to talk while I use you! :devil2:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> I'm a dildo. Honest,. a fiver to the first one that uses me properly:lol:


I'll sleep on it.....the thought that is, not the dildo - would defeat the object... 

As it is now [email protected] o'clock due to them going forward an hour, I'm going to get some kip...night all..... :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Really, when is that going to start?
> 
> Let's just hypothetically say you have a subject in mind. Let's just hypothetically say his user name is winger. How would you use him exactly? Just for clarification purposes only.


Do you really want us to discuss exactly how we would use you?


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Oh man - I'm beat up.
> 
> Time to settle into the [email protected] chariot and get some bed frame hours in.
> 
> Nite nite beks journal, i might have a naughty gear dream about you all but won't be happy or report back if any sword fighting with winger gets done.


I outlasted him.....lol Night night. Doesn't it look like he is beating down a door in his avatar?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Really, when is that going to start?
> 
> Let's just hypothetically say you have a subject in mind. Let's just hypothetically say his user name is winger. How would you use him exactly? Just for clarification purposes only.


Use and abuse, but I don't really like subs......he's basically there for the purposes of mutual pleasure - as both parties see fit at the time...then he can go and get on with his own life until needed again :thumb:


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Do you really want us to discuss exactly how we would use you?


Me wanting to be dominated. That would do absolutely nothing for me what so ever. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Oh man - I'm beat up.
> 
> Time to settle into the [email protected] chariot and get some bed frame hours in.
> 
> Nite nite beks journal, i might have a naughty gear dream about you all but won't be happy or report back if any sword fighting with winger gets done.


Not likely I'm off to bed too...



winger said:


> I outlasted him.....lol Night night. Doesn't it look like he is beating down a door in his avatar?


Hardly - you're what, 9 hours behind us? And our clocks just went forward an hour - hurrah for British Summer Time (especially as the gritters were out earlier PMSL :lol: )


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Use and abuse, but I don't really like subs......he's basically there for the purposes of mutual pleasure - as both parties see fit at the time...then he can go and get on with his own life until needed again :thumb:


Bootie call, be more specific. Get into details will ya!


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Me wanting to be dominated. That would do absolutely nothing for me what so ever. :whistling:


You are not worth my time to even talk about. Now get down on your knees and kiss my high heels! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Me wanting to be dominated. That would do absolutely nothing for me what so ever. :whistling:


Good. I've already said I don't like subs....


----------



## winger

it's 7 hours and maybe 8 now.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Bootie call, be more specific. Get into details will ya!


 Nope....the fun is in the anticipation...and details will depend on the mood and desires of the parties at the time.....:cool:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> it's 7 hours and maybe 8 now.


It's 4.35am here lol


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> You are not worth my time to even talk about. Now get down on your knees and kiss my high heels! :lol:


Me submissive.



Beklet said:


> Good. I've already said I don't like subs....


Me dominate.

Is it me or am I getting mixed signals? How is this threesome going to work?

Girls are so wishy washy.


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> It's 4.35am here lol


Is that a que for a bj or something?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Girls are so wishy washy.


But women aren't...we've made ourselves perfectly clear lol


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> But women aren't...we've made ourselves perfectly clear lol


I should hope it's clear cause that milky stuff just isn't working on my low calorie diet. Not that I have lost any weight for crying out loud.


----------



## evad

your all soft, it's 5:40 here and ive just got in from work after having had 4 hours sleep since friday morning yay


----------



## Chris1

You're all softer, it's 08:07 there and I'm still rolling. 

FFS Bek, I leave you alone in your own journal for like 2 minutes and you invite Winger, Uriel and GB round for a 4some!!!

I don't think I'm feeling the love anymore here Bek :crying:

Wing-man, I can't belive you invited MXD and MAK round and left me and Dave out, that cuts to the bone big guy!! Even if you do change your name to Win..... :laugh:

And GB you're not an attention seeking post whore.................................

...................but I know someone who is :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

davetherave said:


> your all soft, it's 5:40 here and ive just got in from work after having had 4 hours sleep since friday morning yay


Without a doubt, but I've had 3 hours sleep now and feel awesome. :lol:


----------



## Uriel

windsor81 said:


> Y
> 
> FFS Bek, I leave you alone in your own journal for like 2 minutes and you invite Winger, Uriel and GB round for a 4some!!!
> 
> I don't think I'm feeling the love anymore here Bek :crying:


It's cool Winnie, we just sat round a picture of you and mutually masturbated (winger shot in about 7 seconds....man that cat likes you!) :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> Without a doubt, but I've had 3 hours sleep now and feel awesome. :lol:


Youre crazy!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> You're all softer, it's 08:07 there and I'm still rolling.
> 
> FFS Bek, I leave you alone in your own journal for like 2 minutes and you invite Winger, Uriel and GB round for a 4some!!!
> 
> *Tut ut young man HOW MANY times do I have to tell everyone I don't do birds!!! And the other two are married therefore are just disposable playthings....*
> 
> I don't think I'm feeling the love anymore here Bek :crying:
> 
> *Oh the love is saved for you sweetie.......*
> 
> Wing-man, I can't belive you invited MXD and MAK round and left me and Dave out, that cuts to the bone big guy!! Even if you do change your name to Win..... :laugh:
> 
> *No he definitely invited you and Dave - think it was in another journal somewhere, I forget.....*
> 
> And GB you're not an attention seeking post whore.................................
> 
> ...................but I know someone who is :whistling:


How very dare you!!!! 



MaKaVeLi said:


> Youre crazy!!


Nah, I always feel better on 3-4 hours sleep :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> How very dare you!!!!
> 
> Nah, I always feel better on 3-4 hours sleep :thumb:


Yeah Beks gets me. Beautiful day....I can haz bacon! Just back from the beach.


----------



## evad

there's a rule with sleep you're supposed to either have 4 hours or 8 hours

the body works in 4 hour cycles, taking into account deep sleep and drifting off, if you have 4 hours you will feel better then if you have 6 hours

6 hours messes your body clock up



> It's cool Winnie, we just sat round a picture of you and mutually masturbated (winger shot in about 7 seconds....man that cat likes you!)


was there a biscuit involved? if so who ate it?


----------



## Uriel

davetherave said:


> was there a biscuit involved? if so who ate it?


 :whistling:

Hey, it's all protein. Got a toothpick mate?


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> there's a rule with sleep you're supposed to either have 4 hours or 8 hours
> 
> the body works in 4 hour cycles, taking into account deep sleep and drifting off, if you have 4 hours you will feel better then if you have 6 hours
> 
> 6 hours messes your body clock up
> 
> was there a biscuit involved? if so who ate it?


You're right.......I always feellike crap after 5 or 6 hours......that will explain why 

And I ate the biscuit as I couldn't really take part in the preliminaries - was the only way I could feel involved......:laugh:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> You're right.......I always feellike crap after 5 or 6 hours......that will explain why
> 
> And I ate the biscuit as I couldn't really take part in the preliminaries - was the only way I could feel involved......:laugh:


i only get about 6 hours and it is really hard to get up (not that, thats really hard to get down ffs)

but on sundays sometimes i cant sleep and dont get to sleep till about 2 or 3, then get up at 6 or 7 thinking im going ot feel dead and i jump out of bed (well not exactly jump cos this would be cardio but you know what i mean)

uriel, you shock me i thought you'd if just gone straight to the source, you need to take your diet more seriously, you cant be eating semen biscuits :cursing:


----------



## Uriel

davetherave said:


> uriel, you shock me i thought you'd if just gone straight to the source, you need to take your diet more seriously, you cant be eating semen biscuits :cursing:


That's a disgusting suggestion.

I do take my diet seriously...... It was a cheat meal:lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> That's a disgusting suggestion.
> 
> I do take my diet seriously...... It was a cheat meal:lol: :lol:


I ate most of the biscuit, he just licked off the topping....


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> I ate most of the biscuit, he just licked off the topping....


That was chocolate under the creamy bit?


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> That was chocolate under the creamy bit?


Was a plain chocolate digestive....yummy! :tongue:


----------



## winger

Bek ate it and snowballed it to Uriel.


----------



## Beklet

Has been quite a busy day...not massively productive but not bad.

Firstly, I got down to the allotment and did an hour's cardio....



Than I went to a mate's for a cuppa and chat...then off to the gym. Delts and triceps today. Whatever I seem to have hurt in my back was not remotely affected by the digging...though it seems to be in my shoulder blade and also under my arm......

Standing military press

15kg x10

Bar x8

25kg x3

30kg x3

35kg x3 and a bit..... PB  (still feeble though)

Hammer strength shoulder press

20kg x10

30kg x8

40kg 1x6 1x8

Reverse flye

26kg x10

40kg x6

47kg x5

Lateral raise

8kg x10

10kg x8

12kg x6 dropset 6kg to failure

Skullcrushers

20kg x10

25kg x10

30kg x5 (started feeling this in my elbows and Mystery Muscle) PB 

Pressdowns with bar

21kg x10

24.5kg x8

28kg 2x5

Reverse one arm pressdown

7.5kg 2x8

Tried to do a set of dips but got a lot of pain under the arm...

Had a quick shufty in the mirror when I'd done, and realised my upper body looked big. In a good way. Unfortunately I was too spineless to get the trainer to take a decent pic, so I tried to take one myself...it's not the best and not nearly as good as it looked in the mirror but it gives you some idea of size....need to build those shoulders up a bit though!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Lats are popping out quite nicely. You definately have some good quality muscle Bek. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Those are NOT weak MP's young lady.


----------



## evad

strong mp's and impressive lats

but i will say that is the weakest front double bicep pose ive ever seen, work on your posing or i'll have to spank you with a wooden spoon


----------



## Jem

Good God - Hello Beklet - you are a bleedin' powerhouse girl ! Been reading this but just could stay silent no longer! Big workouts and I like the way your waist nips in because of those lats

Jem


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> strong mp's and impressive lats
> 
> but i will say that is the weakest front double bicep pose ive ever seen, work on your posing or i'll have to spank you with a wooden spoon


Ha ha I can't pose for sh1t......think I moved just as the camera went off :laugh: May see if I can get help with that next weekend :lol:



Jem said:


> Good God - Hello Beklet - you are a bleedin' powerhouse girl ! Been reading this but just could stay silent no longer! Big workouts and I like the way your waist nips in because of those lats
> 
> Jem


Hello there - thanks my lats looked bigger in the mirror - back day tomorrow, so hopefully they'll look huge!!! :thumb:


----------



## winger

Looking good Bek.


----------



## Chris1

WOW

You are looking GGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD girl


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Those are NOT weak MP's young lady.


OK, sorry....I'll take the slapping now.... 



winger said:


> Looking good Bek.


Cheers hun.....



windsor81 said:


> WOW
> 
> You are looking GGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD girl


Aw....I'm blushing now..... :blush:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Aw....I'm blushing now..... :blush:


nah chuck, thats thrush :lol:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> nah chuck, thats thrush :lol:


Eh??? No thrush here I'll have you know!!!!


----------



## Chris1

:laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Nice Beks, looking good, as said lats and arms looking great:thumbup1:

Well done girl but..................

Finally found someone who's about as good as me at posing:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Nice Beks, looking good, as said lats and arms looking great:thumbup1:
> 
> Well done girl but..................
> 
> Finally found someone who's about as good as me at posing:laugh: :lol:


Ha ha it certainly doesn't come naturally to me!!!

At least you can't see my face - I look constipated


----------



## martinmcg

blimey looking good miss , you been throwing chavs about again lol


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> blimey looking good miss , you been throwing chavs about again lol


Wot, no ripping the p1ss out of my crap posing??? :lol:

Nah I've not, sadly but no harm in being prepared - think Dave has the monopoly on that though :thumb:

Been checking out more interesting music, lol had a nostalgia trip earlier, and that shoulder workout was brought to you with the help of Prong, Ugly Kid Joe, Korn and Vanilla Ice (no, really!), Revolting Cocks, Rocket From The Crypt, King Kurt, Motorhead, Soil, Coal Chamber, Demented are Go and Hanoi Rocks


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Wot, no ripping the p1ss out of my crap posing??? :lol:
> 
> Nah I've not, sadly but no harm in being prepared - think Dave has the monopoly on that though :thumb:
> 
> Been checking out more interesting music, lol had a nostalgia trip earlier, and that shoulder workout was brought to you with the help of Prong, Ugly Kid Joe, Korn and Vanilla Ice (no, really!), Revolting Cocks, Rocket From The Crypt, King Kurt, Motorhead, Soil, Coal Chamber, Demented are Go and Hanoi Rocks


hahaha i was good last night, one fella nearly died but apart from that the rest were lucky :lol:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> hahaha i was good last night, one fella nearly died but apart from that the rest were lucky :lol:


Tis fun chucking chavs about though :laugh:

This morning my shoulders are stiff, but that last set of skullcrushers seems to have done for my elbow - I will expect it to be doing a space dust impression later on......

My brain is fog and I have complicated work today....eurgh!!


----------



## Beklet

I trained. It was average. Have definitely pulled something, maybe my lat or something. Either way, I didn't dare go heavy, just in case. Pulldowns were the worst, but what I did, I felt working and that's what matters.

Barbell row

40kg x10

60kg 2x8

Close grip pulldowns

40kg x10

47kg x8

54kg x8

Straight arm pressdown

17.5kg x10

21kg 2x10

One arm cable row (never done them before but thought they might hurt less than other stuff)

10kg x10

12.5kg x10

17.5kg x10 (all a bit easy tbh)

Back extension

BW x10

10kg x10

20kg x10 10kg - failure BW - failure

40 mins cardio

Have just eaten, so will be sleepy soon...but gym is out of way, can do some work today.

I am slightly disturbed. I should be stressed, and I'm not. Think I'm hiding in a dark place..... :mellow:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Go and get that looked at! You could have pulled a muscle insertion or something. I pulled my pec in October and didn't think much of it until I was dragged to the osteo. Was out of training for a month and was told I could made it much more serious if I'd kept training.

Any idea how you injured yourself?


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Go and get that looked at! You could have pulled a muscle insertion or something. I pulled my pec in October and didn't think much of it until I was dragged to the osteo. Was out of training for a month and was told I could made it much more serious if I'd kept training.
> 
> Any idea how you injured yourself?


Nah don't think it's too bad - is getting better. Is worst when I'm parking my car 

I either injured it doing pulldowns last weekend, or digging, or dancing like a loon or I may even have slept funny.....as I spent most of last weekend in an alcoholic fog, it's difficult to say :laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Doing some good weight there Becks. impresive.

Tell me do you just go and dig up all your soil in this allotment and then go home?


----------



## Beklet

TaintedSoul said:


> Doing some good weight there Becks. impresive.
> 
> Tell me do you just go and dig up all your soil in this allotment and then go home?


At the moment - yes! I am designated digger, due to the other 2 being either;

a) weak as p1ss, or

B) weak as p1ss and a history of slipped discs....

They're in charge of raking and preparing the soil, and have this weekend while I'm away to do it...looking forward to Easter weekend - 4.5 day weekend, at least 2 of which I will spend doing back beasting digging :thumb:

(and they can put up the shed lol)

Weights going up, slowly......


----------



## Chris1

Are you goinng to do anything with this bit of land??

Grow stuff? Mud wrestling??


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Are you goinng to do anything with this bit of land??
> 
> Grow stuff? Mud wrestling??


The intention is to grow stuff, and sit in the shed drinking tea as I live in a flat and don't have a garden 

Mud wrestling would be wholly inappropriate as I share said allotment with my ex and his missis :lol:

Unless of course, you would like to join me when the monsoon season starts in a few weeks...... :rolleye:


----------



## hackskii

davetherave said:


> your all soft, it's 5:40 here and ive just got in from work after having had 4 hours sleep since friday morning yay


I am soft but I am at work. 



Gym Bunny said:


> Go and get that looked at! You could have pulled a muscle insertion or something. I pulled my pec in October and didn't think much of it until I was dragged to the osteo. Was out of training for a month and was told I could made it much more serious if I'd kept training.
> 
> Any idea how you injured yourself?


Sounds like you need a massage darling? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Sounds like you need a massage darling? :whistling:


Yes indeed...any offers?


----------



## Beklet

Hmmmm...bedtime, lots to do tomorrow.

Still get the feeling I'm waiting for something, and a little bit concerned because I KNOW I should be bothered, but I'm not....

I'll wait for the inevitable ton of bricks........ :wacko:


----------



## Beklet

Had some weird dreams last night - nothing dodgy or inappropriate but somehow i had to sing karaoke - with no music.....was apparently some sort of punishment....something not right there lol :laugh:


----------



## iron head case

When are you training up this way next?

:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1

Punishment????

Like being forced to look at my pics xxx


----------



## Beklet

iron head case said:


> When are you training up this way next?
> 
> :thumbup1:


Not sure yet.....think there are a couple of courses in May, don't know if I'm required for them yet will let ya know!!! :thumb:



windsor81 said:


> Punishment????
> 
> Like being forced to look at my pics xxx


Punish me!!!! I've been a bad girl..... :devil2:


----------



## Chris1

Nxt week should be the next batch me thinks!!!


----------



## Beklet

*notes diary..puts big post-it note on screen, outlook reminder at work etc etc etc*


----------



## ElfinTan

Here you go Chopsicles!


----------



## Beklet

Nice one Tan :thumb: :thumb :

Will see how many pennies I have :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Well today has been slightly more productive than yesterday....

I worked from home, and got about 3 times as much done as I would had I been at the office, seeing as daytime TV isn't that distracting lol :lol:

Went to the gym for dirty filthy evil horrible cardio....

Did 55 minutes of purgatory...however I dug out my running shoes, and managed a 10 minute jog/run (run for me as I have short legs), which I haven't attempted for over a year, to be honest. Surprised I managed it, though I got a lovely stitch in my shoulder. Need to work on my fitness though - at end of 10 minutes my heart rate was 185, which is pretty normal for me (when I'm reasonably fit it's still around 180) After a minute of walking was 158 and 2 mins 148 - NOT good! When I was doing cardio regularly it was down in the low 140s after a minute....so that's my goal..that and to get back to being able to run for 30 minutes straight...

Unfortunately now have a banging headache from not drinking enough after exerting myself but never mind.....

Have to go into the office early tomorrow but at least I'll get lunch in the hotel...also been invited for some leaving do drinks tomorrow night...I suspect it's an excuse for a mate to set me up with someone, which isn't so good, but midweek drinks are all good as I'll be sober all weekend


----------



## Chris1

Woo hoo, Beks gonna get some action


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Woo hoo, Beks gonna get some action


No I ain't....... 

I hate being set up - always ends in tears lol (thankfully, not mine!!)


----------



## Beklet

Well...today I woke up to something nice (not the real thing though lol)...and the rest of my day is going to be horrible. Dreading it. Unfortunately my journal is not really safe right now so won't go into details, but I am looking forward to the gym later and getting my anger out, and if I do go out tonight, I will probably be a drooling mess by the time I get to bed (ah well, end the day as you start it, why not? :lol: )

Actually, I lie - I get a hotel dinner and a morning looking shifty in a car park....but still......that doesn't make up for the colossal pile of stinking manure that's about to hit the fan :sad:


----------



## martinmcg

put the fan in reverse missy .........


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> put the fan in reverse missy .........


Will do....when I've worked out how...... 

You've been quiet........is it that dirty natty status....:laugh:


----------



## martinmcg

fone transfered man flu ,, how did i get that ??? :bounce: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> fone transfered man flu ,, how did i get that ??? :bounce: :lol:


Lol.....cos you're a phone slut and can't stick to just one.... :lol:


----------



## martinmcg

Beklet said:


> Lol.....cos you're a phone slut and can't stick to just one.... :lol:


harsh...........................................but true pmsl ,

good train music choices the other night


----------



## Beklet

martinmcg said:


> harsh...........................................but true pmsl ,
> 
> good train music choices the other night


Cheers....they were...need some really angry sh1t to play now.....

and something to cover my red face......

Lol dammit.

No gym tonight stayed at work too long and have some moral support to dish out tonight could get messy lol...food then bath!


----------



## Beklet

Drinking on a school night is bad...luckily the awkward set up never happened so I'm safe..had a good night anyway - was moral support for my friend and they kept appearing with drinks.....naughty but all good...:laugh:

Until tomorrow, i expect....


----------



## Chris1

Glad to hear it 

All good fun


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Drinking on a school night is bad..


That is why I dropped out of school! :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Phew, no hangover!!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Ar5ebiscuits :cursing:

All set for chest and biceps....

Hammer Strength incline press

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x10

50kg 2x6

Niggly armpit.....and back.

Flat bench press (less dangerous than dumbbells if my back does go off on one)

40kg 2x10

50kg x6

Sacked off the rest of the session on the advice of the PTs as it was hurting a fair bit by now...easier to rest it, I think!!!

So instead, I did 48 mins cardio....the 8 mins was treadmill until my calves and ankles started cramping FFS I should learn NEVER to walk on an incline..... 

Ah well, cardio is required, anyway.

While walking out of the changing room, did the usual glance in the mirror - the lighting over the sinks is hideous - that lighting that makes everyone look lumpy and lardy and eurgh....but it did show some tricep and rear delt definition a bit, so that's good :thumb:

In a very strange mood today...for some reason, the alcohol last night (JD and Coke does NOT make you less drunk, I forgot the sugary bubbly pop gets the alcohol in quicker...) put me in a VERY strange mood.....proper nutjob mood swing territory. That's not a good sign. :sad:

Conversely, I've been quite mellow today - the things that normally send me into a total strop haven't - even being unable to lift didn't have me stomping around in a rage like it normally does....hope this is just me being calm, rather than apathy setting in.


----------



## Beklet

Right......woke up nice and early today only to fall back asleep and have strange dreams about people using my wardrobe for photoshoots.....

So in about 30 minutes i will be off to work then internetless till late Monday......(except for Facebook messages) hopefully when I get back my Fear of Squats will be conquered....though I have an idea for legs anyway....hopefully I will be suitably battered by the end of the weekend.....

Have fun....I will :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Right......woke up nice and early today only to fall back asleep and have strange dreams about people using my wardrobe for photoshoots.....
> 
> So in about 30 minutes i will be off to work then internetless till late Monday......(except for Facebook messages) hopefully when I get back my Fear of Squats will be conquered....though I have an idea for legs anyway....hopefully I will be suitably battered by the end of the weekend.....
> 
> Have fun....I will :thumb:


Have a good weekend Beks

Tel


----------



## Chris1

Enjoy sweety


----------



## Beklet

Cheers lads...have finally uploaded some suitably fast and heavy music onto the old mp3 player, packed, fed and drugged the cat.....now it's time to do some work!! :thumb:

I pity those of you who are now going to be spammed by text all weekend! :laugh:


----------



## Goose

Is this not the place to find naughty pictures of Beklet


----------



## dmcc

I look forward to being text-spammed.


----------



## ElfinTan

See you tomorrow Poppet!


----------



## ShaunMc

looks like things going good for u beklet .im sure ur not moaning as much as u used too lol


----------



## winger

Look at all the love. I think I am starting to well up.

Damn ShaunMc, what an amazing build you have.....bastard!


----------



## Chris1

Yeah Shawn, don't be coming all up in here embarrasing us mere mortals!!

FFS man, you're a beast! It's impossible to say that without sounding gay :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc

windsor81 said:


> Yeah Shawn, don't be coming all up in here embarrasing us mere mortals!!
> 
> FFS man, you're a beast! It's impossible to say that without sounding gay :whistling:


ahhhh las ur making me blush and this is beklets journal ....bek will tel u the best place to get big is ironworx gym in swindon followed by trip to the nutrition worx (my shop lol)

pics are decieving tho as i relly am not big and worried now that people wil see me at brits this year and think ..."oh he is actualy quite tiny"


----------



## Chris1

Well, if I'm ever down your way i shall swing by lol

Bek does speak very highly of the gym though 

I may be heading in to watch the brits so I'll see for myself!!!


----------



## dmcc

IRONWORX is where gods are made I hear. It's a bit like JW's gym, you can no longer class yourself as natty if you've breathed the air.


----------



## winger

ShaunMc said:


> .."oh he is actualy quite tiny"


Yea tiny was the word I was thinking of.........not


----------



## dmcc

Have had a text from Bek, she's up at Tan's gym for the seminar.

80kg squat for reps, ATG. With knee wraps I think - we may be treated to amusing footage.


----------



## Chris1

yeah I heard that to. Good girl.

Looking forward to said footage of walking in wraps


----------



## evad

nothing to do with anything being discussed in here but ive just ate a black bean stir fry containing

beef steak

chicken breasts

watr chestnuts

bamboo shoots

corn

carrots

peas

green beans

cooked in olive oil, all that was missing was (cos i didnt have any) apple and pineapple (and cos i couldnt be ****d) noodles and beansprouts

i know how you like your stir fries, meat sweats doesnt cover it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> IRONWORX is where gods are made I hear. It's a bit like JW's gym, you can no longer class yourself as natty if you've breathed the air.


Gracemount is the same..... Test, Iron & Dirt.

Ironic then that one of the loudest "Non-Natty Detractors" on here hails from there hey...... :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Have had a text from Bek, she's up at Tan's gym for the seminar.
> 
> 80kg squat for reps, ATG. With knee wraps I think - we may be treated to amusing footage.


I'm sure it wasn't a pretty sight lol - there's a pic of us all on Tan's thread with me looking suitably mutant :lol:



windsor81 said:


> yeah I heard that to. Good girl.
> 
> Looking forward to said footage of walking in wraps


Lol......you don't walk, you waddle lol.

And sexy backs boys (though I've already told you that)



davetherave said:


> i know how you like your stir fries, meat sweats doesnt cover it


I'd love meat sweats right now, I'm wolfing down peanuts as I've only had coffee since 9am :cursing:

Onto the update.....

Got to Lin's without incident and even had the added bonus of a song I'd never heard before on my ipod which was one of those you love instantly which makes you grin like a loon and repeat it 3 times till you know the words... :thumb:

Saturday morning was somewhat nervous as we went to Tan's for the weight training seminar - we were booked in at 10.30 for a squat session with Valerie Ritchie - was very nervous, but she was lovely - she's a powerlifter and the first part of the session was to check and correct form...as it happens my form was OK, but still a fair bit of room for improvement - ws told to put the bar even lower down my back (killer on the wrists cos I'm inflexible), lead with the knees not the bum, and the bounce at the bottom...oh and breathing......

Once that was sorted, we played with knee wraps.....much hilarity had waddling around with numb feet (forgot to mention had also decided barefoot squatting is the way forward...  ), and when I got to 80kg which is my usual Fear of Squats cutoff, I did a couple of sets for reps, no problems. ATG. :bounce:

It rocked! Rest of day was spent listening to very experienced people imparting their knowledge about powerlifting, posing, nutrition, supplements and glute exercises.....

Oh,and drinking coffee, eating Tan's chocolate brownies and playing with broomsticks :laugh:

Many thanks to Tan and Paul for making the day happen (they were both lovely), and all the people I met (including Dawn from here) and I can't wait for the next one..... :thumbup1:

Now for the downer.....lol

Left today with the intention to stop off at Ironworx for a delts session before carrying on to Surrey.....

Unfortunately, 50 miles down the M6, heard an interesting noise, then my car slowed down...foor on accelerator - rev. Poo. Pulled onto hard shoulder, dropped it into fourth, car picked up.....drove it to services, went to park it - no 1st or 2nd gear...cack. Some nice bikers pushed it into a space, have just got home after a nice journey in an RAC truck, and awaiting my mate to finish planting onions in the allotment so I can borrow his car to get to Surrey. Gah!!! :cursing:

According to our mate the transmission specialist, it's a blown lay something or other therefore gearbox is well and truly shagged. :sad: I have 4th gear, which is not much use when pulling away from lights.....:laugh:

Ouch need a £50 runner tillI can get a new one then....

Oh and my legs were fine but they have now seized up.....

I love squats again though...


----------



## ElfinTan

Thanks for making the effort to come all the way up here Beks! I'm really chuffed you had a grand day. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Thanks for making the effort to come all the way up here Beks! I'm really chuffed you had a grand day. :thumb: :thumb :


Thanks Tan - it really was worth it (face it, my gearbox was going to kark it sooner or later :lol: )

Well, the weekend can be broken up into good and bad bits, can't be buggered to write it all out....

Bad bits - blown up gearbox, half day wasted being towed home, no visit to Ironworx, the realisation that fixing the car probably means no Expo for me, a boring night in a hotel, being so late finishing work today I couldn't do a detour to Ironworx and hit rush hour on the M25 AND the A1.... :crying:

Good bits - Tan's seminar and the excellent squat coaching I received, Tan's chocolate brownies, seeing Lin, seeing Lin's cats, getting to drive a car with a stereo, having a good laugh at work today, finding out someone has the right type gearbox for my car, and is selling it.... :thumb:

Have just got home, had time to feed the cat and stuff my face with KFC (so bite me - have only had a cup of tea and a couple of Mini Eggs since 1pm.... :cursing: )

Oh and I finally got to the gym at 7pm....very very average workout - no cardio due to shatteredness and paranoia about all the stuff I still had in the boot...

Started off wanting to do that flexibility thing with a broom handle to warm up my shoulders.....

I must train at the only bodybuilding gym in the country that does not have a broom handle..... :confused1:

We have weighted rubber coated bars...picked the lightest one (about 10lbs) and used that, then off to do weights

Hammer Shouder Press

20kg x12

30kg x8

40kg x8

50kg x6 May be a PB can't be bothered to go back and check....

Upright cable row

15kg x10

17.5kg x8

21kg x8

Reverse flye

26kg x12

40kg 2x8

One arm cable lateral raise

2.5kg x10

5kg 2x8

Rope pressdown

15kg x10

17.5kg x10

21kg x8

One arm reverse cable thingy

5kg x10

7.5kg 2x8

Back tomorrow...should be entertaining......


----------



## dmcc

Well judging by the texts I got at lunch, it seems the day wasn't all bad :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Well judging by the texts I got at lunch, it seems the day wasn't all bad :lol:


Ha ha that was the highlight.......my day was not thrilling lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

texts? highlights? what am i missing???????????

good news on finding a gearbox :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> texts? highlights? what am i missing???????????
> 
> good news on finding a gearbox :thumbup1:


For once on one of these courses, there was a small amount of eye candy.....married but eye candy nonetheless.....of the big (slightly chubby), shaven headed tattooed variety :thumb:

Unfortunately will prob be another 2 years till our paths cross again....


----------



## Beklet

Oh yeah, forgot - nothing training related but today's 'WTF??? Moment' comes to you courtesy of the electricity board......

Apparently I've been on a 'payment plan' for the last god knows how long - aka 'we underestimated your direct debit so now you have to pay us your normal direct debit plus some to pay what you owe'......

Annoying enough, but today I get a letter - apparently, they are pleased to inform me I have paid off said plan, so I will be making normal payments from next month. Yay!!!

So...how are they going to explain that my 'normal' payment is £25 a month MORE than the 'payment plan'?? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Morons.....NOT what I needed at all...grrrrrr think they will be getting a VERY irate phone call tomorrow :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

(this means I will now be paying more a month than your average family.....WTF??)


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> Well judging by the texts I got at lunch, it seems the day wasn't all bad :lol:


so that WAS her then........interesting :lol:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> so that WAS her then........interesting :lol:


Would sir like a bigger spoon??? :laugh:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Would sir like a bigger spoon??? :laugh:


i'm not really a fan of spooning, i much prefer to fork


----------



## anabolic ant

hey miss...just breezing through...hows the training going?


----------



## Gym Bunny

W.O.W. 80kg ATG squats! I am in awe.


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> W.O.W. 80kg ATG squats! I am in awe.


sorry for being a dumb ass but what is ATG?

and i commend you on the 80kgs miss beks!!!

hey miss GB,how are you too...?


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> i'm not really a fan of spooning, i much prefer to fork


I meant for stirring lol....forking much more fun..and messier.....



anabolic ant said:


> sorry for being a dumb ass but what is ATG?
> 
> and i commend you on the 80kgs miss beks!!!
> 
> hey miss GB,how are you too...?


Ass to grass........80kg not my best but never got completely atg for reps before :thumb:

Thanks GB now to build it back up :lol:


----------



## evad

anabolic ant said:


> sorry for being a dumb ass but what is ATG?
> 
> and i commend you on the 80kgs miss beks!!!
> 
> hey miss GB,how are you too...?


a55 to grass, the only way to squat, not everyone can but i get as close as i can


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Ass to grass........80kg not my best but never got completely atg for reps before :thumb:
> 
> Thanks GB now to build it back up :lol:





davetherave said:


> a55 to grass, the only way to squat, not everyone can but i get as close as i can


thankyou folk for putting me right...i do go below parallel when squatting heavy,an almost ronnie type form...but when i'm trying to get the muscle to come out and cut a little,i go all the way down...lovely but fcuked feeling of exhaustiveness,whilst pumped!!!!


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> thankyou folk for putting me right...i do go below parallel when squatting heavy,an almost ronnie type form...but when i'm trying to get the muscle to come out and cut a little,i go all the way down...lovely but fcuked feeling of exhaustiveness,whilst pumped!!!!


Ha ha my legs were still stiff this morning!!!


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Ha ha my legs were still stiff this morning!!!


so was my..................back


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Ha ha my legs were still stiff this morning!!!





davetherave said:


> so was my..................back


a lot of stiffy's going on here!!!!

i think i'm in for a sore'ish chest oncoming...first time in a long while...

i'm not surprised,your squats are good beks,impressive...and you say you can do more...not many ladies doing this at all!!!!

dave,sore back from deads or other back training?


----------



## Chris1

Miss you :wub:

Good news on the gearbox 

Good news on the fit dude 

Good news on seeing cats


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Miss you :wub:
> 
> *Well I'm back now.......* :thumb:
> 
> Good news on the gearbox
> 
> *It is if my mate answers his texts...and I find someone to fit it!!!*
> 
> Good news on the fit dude
> 
> *What, that he's married and therefore off limits? *
> 
> Good news on seeing cats


*They love me, lol 3 pussies in the bed PMSL * :lol:


----------



## Chris1

:w00t:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> :w00t:


Lol oh you wish - two of them were significantly furrier than me and only a few years old...lol

Got a shiny new phone today - is very sexy and I get Google Maps again which is helpful.....my negotiating skills are not dead - i compromised on an 18 month contract (I wanted 12) but got triple the amount of minutes, unlimited texts and unlimited internet for the same price I was paying before - oh and the free phone :thumb:

It even has a cool smiley of a little man lifting weights that no one will ever be able to see.... :lol:

Anyhow, off to the gym - my niggly back injury didn't bother me today though my elbow did from bloody tricep work :cursing:

Nonetheless thought I had a pretty good session - short and to the point (like me, really  )

Deadlifts

60kg x8

80kg x6

100kg x4

Close grip pulldowns

40kg x8

54kg x5

61kg x5

Cable row

47kg x8

57kg x5

67kg x5

77kg x4 (for 'fun' - +1 rep on my previous best, I think)

Straight arm pressdown

17.5kg x8

24kg x6

28kg x6 PB (bear in mind that on most 'normal' cable stations, the weight listed is twice that...)

Back extensions with plate

10kg x10

15kg x10

25kg x8 dropset 10kg - failure, BW - failure...PB :thumb:

Love the really tight feeling I get in my lower back after those!!!

What really hampered me today was ripping my hands up - my gloves are fooked and I'd better get some new ones tomorrow.....yes OK it's girly but I am a girl and I like to have relatively soft hands :lol:

Oh yeah, and 45 mins cardio :bounce:

Getting a bit paranoid about a chap who goes there - he's always staring in my direction...dunno if that's cos he's wondering what the fck I'm doing or if it's cos I tend to stare into space while doing cardio and he thinks I'm staring at HIM.......ah well he's not marched over yet and demanded to know what the fck I'm gawping at so that's good :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

Deos he have a tat with my name on it?


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Deos he have a tat with my name on it?


Lol no that was a bloke from Staines.......


----------



## dmcc

Nice deadlifts!!


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Lol no that was a bloke from Staines.......


You think I only have one spy? :lol:

(check him out closely.......it's there somewhere!)


----------



## Uriel

BTW, if you think about it...... We're all from Staines!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Nice deadlifts!!


Ha ha oh so you do actually read the training bits then???? :laugh:



Uriel said:


> You think I only have one spy? :lol:
> 
> (check him out closely.......it's there somewhere!)


Nah don't think he has any tattoos......can't say I've checked him out too closely he'd probably think I was a nutter


----------



## Chris1

Uriel said:


> BTW, if you think about it...... We're all from Staines!!


Mate, that was terrible lol


----------



## Chris1

Cool deadlifts chick.

You'll be lifting more than me soon


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg x8
> 
> 80kg x6
> 
> 100kg x4


Wow, I know guys that cant do that.


----------



## Gym Bunny

100kg for reps?!?! You are my new GOD!

What's your 1RM? W.O.W. :wub:

Reppage!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Cool deadlifts chick.
> 
> You'll be lifting more than me soon


Ha ha I seriously doubt it, but thanks :blush:



hackskii said:


> Wow, I know guys that cant do that.


So do I lol but they're not worth bothering with...... 



Gym Bunny said:


> 100kg for reps?!?! You are my new GOD!
> 
> What's your 1RM? W.O.W. :wub:
> 
> Reppage!


Aw thanks - 1RM not as much as yours but then I've only attempted and got 110kg before...will wait till my muscle pull heals properly before I try another one :laugh: Next goal 140kg (2xBW)


----------



## Gym Bunny

FFS! My 1RM is nothing like 100kg x4!

Come on sugar. I expect 2xBW off you very soon!


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> FFS! My 1RM is nothing like 100kg x4!
> 
> Come on sugar. I expect 2xBW off you very soon!


I thought you'd done a 120kg dead? Lol I must be going mad then......


----------



## Gym Bunny

I have done 115kg x1 but that's it!


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> I have done 115kg x1 but that's it!


Still more than my paltry 110kg...lol :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah but as you are repping 100kg x4 I think you can do much more than my 115kg. I did that as a 1RM when I was doing 80kg for working sets.

Come on Beks. Blow me away with your next DL session!


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> I have done 115kg x1 but that's it!





Beklet said:


> Still more than my paltry 110kg...lol :laugh:





Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah but as you are repping 100kg x4 I think you can do much more than my 115kg. I did that as a 1RM when I was doing 80kg for working sets.
> 
> Come on Beks. Blow me away with your next DL session!


wow,check out the heavy weights getting thrown about by you 2,and your still not pleased...brilliant bodybuilding attitude...love it,let me see if i can rep you both!!!!

sorry,out of rep love,owed to you,rep debt at the mo!!!!


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> wow,check out the heavy weights getting thrown about by you 2,and your still not pleased...brilliant bodybuilding attitude...love it,let me see if i can rep you both!!!!
> 
> sorry,out of rep love,owed to you,rep debt at the mo!!!!


Train heavy or go home........ :lol:

Not good enough young man - you will have to be punished!!!!!!


----------



## winger

anabolic ant said:


> wow,check out the heavy weights getting thrown about by you 2,and your still not pleased...brilliant bodybuilding attitude...love it,let me see if i can rep you both!!!!
> 
> sorry,out of rep love,owed to you,rep debt at the mo!!!!


I saw that. Nothing better than two females lifting heavy.....grrrrrrr

Don't rep me next time AA and give it to smokin hot beautiful girls. 

Bek and GB, nice dead lifts, you have no idea, I think I train with a bunch of pansies at work on my lunch break.


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Train heavy or go home........ :lol:
> 
> Love the attitude!!!
> 
> Not good enough young man - you will have to be punished!!!!!!
> 
> Can I be punished??


----------



## winger

fcuking all pro, how can I compete with that. winger googles how to get some game. Damn, this Zeus guy keeps coming up.


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> fcuking all pro, how can I compete with that. winger googles how to get some game. Damn, this Zeus guy keeps coming up.


You know I :wub: you best!


----------



## toxo

Beklet said:


> I trained. It was average. Have definitely pulled something, maybe my lat or something. Either way, I didn't dare go heavy, just in case. Pulldowns were the worst, but what I did, I felt working and that's what matters.
> 
> Barbell row
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> 60kg 2x8
> 
> Close grip pulldowns
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> 47kg x8
> 
> 54kg x8
> 
> Straight arm pressdown
> 
> 17.5kg x10
> 
> 21kg 2x10
> 
> One arm cable row (never done them before but thought they might hurt less than other stuff)
> 
> 10kg x10
> 
> 12.5kg x10
> 
> 17.5kg x10 (all a bit easy tbh)
> 
> Back extension
> 
> BW x10
> 
> 10kg x10
> 
> 20kg x10 10kg - failure BW - failure
> 
> 40 mins cardio
> 
> Have just eaten, so will be sleepy soon...but gym is out of way, can do some work today.
> 
> I am slightly disturbed. I should be stressed, and I'm not. Think I'm hiding in a dark place..... :mellow:


 if you have hurt your back lay of the back training or it will never get better


----------



## Beklet

[email protected] said:


> if you have hurt your back lay of the back training or it will never get better


It's better now....did back yesterday and it's fine


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just stopping by to add my new favourite smiley combination!

:whistling: :innocent:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

That was an odd day.....good and...odd...

Basically it consisted of me going into town this afternoon to get some more lifting gloves. None in my size so have to wait a week. fair enough. Had a short spate of twunt induced tourettes, met a mate I've not seen for ages in the pub and the rest of the day involved pub crawl and food including an all you can eat Mongolian restaurant in which you fill a bowl with raw ingredients of your choice, and they're cooked in front of you....luckily it was all healthy on my part, but I did probably eat my bodyweight in chicken.... :lol:

No gym due to over consumption of cherry beer rendering me incapable of driving legally.... 

Was an odd night. Was fantastic to see a friend I've not seen for months, but it was also strange......I've been too self absorbed for too long, I need to get out more and stop the disappearing up my own ar5e....I used to have a great social life I'm in danger of becoming boring and insular. But the night also made me feel strangely depressed.... :sad:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Was an odd night. Was fantastic to see a friend I've not seen for months, but it was also strange......*I've been too self absorbed for too long, I need to get out more and stop the disappearing up my own ar5e....I used to have a great social life I'm in danger of becoming boring and insular*. But the night also made me feel strangely depressed.... :sad:


Is there any specific reason why you have changed your social routine Bek?


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> Is there any specific reason why you have changed your social routine Bek?


Yeah. I'm skint. :sad:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Yeah. I'm skint. :sad:


Not sure what that means Bek?? :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> Not sure what that means Bek?? :confused1:


I have no cash....even when there wasn't a recession on, I have no spare income for going out and stuff....

My problem is that I live on my own and I'm lazy - sometimes it's just far easier to stay in with a book or something than actually making the effort to go out and be sociable. I should make more of an effort but the fact I'm bone idle doesn't help me.


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> I have no cash....even when there wasn't a recession on, I have no spare income for going out and stuff....
> 
> My problem is that I live on my own and I'm lazy - sometimes it's just far easier to stay in with a book or something than actually making the effort to go out and be sociable. I should make more of an effort but the fact I'm bone idle doesn't help me.


im in much the same boat, in the last few days ive cancelled

a) a stag do to london (approximate cost would be about £300+)

B) a rugby tour (approximate cost would be about £250+)

being skint is poo :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> I have no cash....even when there wasn't a recession on, I have no spare income for going out and stuff....
> 
> My problem is that I live on my own and I'm lazy - sometimes it's just far easier to stay in with a book or something than actually making the effort to go out and be sociable. I should make more of an effort but the fact I'm bone idle doesn't help me.


I understand now Bek. Sorry to hear, I think alot of people are strapped finacially right now. Wish I could help you out.

Maybe you could invite people over to your place and have the party there. Everyone will be required to bring one bottle of liquor to get in the door. Then you dont have to spend anything, just drink everybody else's alcohol


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> I understand now Bek. Sorry to hear, I think alot of people are strapped finacially right now. Wish I could help you out.
> 
> Maybe you could invite people over to your place and have the party there. Everyone will be required to bring one bottle of liquor to get in the door. Then you dont have to spend anything, just drink everybody else's alcohol


Ah you see, I don't have visitors. I positively discourage it. My space is my own, I'm not good at entertaining visitors, and if they're round my gaff, I'm stuck with them. At least if I visit other people, i can just leave when I get fed up :laugh:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Ah you see, I don't have visitors. I positively discourage it. My space is my own, I'm not good at entertaining visitors, and if they're round my gaff, I'm stuck with them. At least if I visit other people, i can just leave when I get fed up :laugh:


So I guess a sleep over at your house is out? 

Damn, and I really wanted to do some cardio on, I mean at Bek's.


----------



## winger

So if Zeus, Mak, Dave, Chris, Darren and winger were over with roofies you wouldn't invite us in? :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Someone called


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> Someone called


You did buy the roofies didn't you? Don't say it was a club, cause I find that only works once.


----------



## Chris1

Depends hpw hard you hit them I guess


----------



## Uriel

Bek's - become a peeping Tom!

It's free. Get's you out the house as many evenings as you like. It feels edgy as you could get caught and beat up. You see loads of naught/interesting/weird **** that your neighbours get up to. It's sociable, there may be a whole network of fellow Toms waiting on you.....sounds good, eh?

Obviously I wouldn't do it as it's a bit seedy and depressing but I'm not the one moaning am I?.....

You're welcome


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> So if Zeus, Mak, Dave, Chris, Darren and winger were over with roofies you wouldn't invite us in? :whistling:


Why the roofies???? :lol:



Uriel said:


> Bek's - become a peeping Tom!
> 
> It's free. Get's you out the house as many evenings as you like. It feels edgy as you could get caught and beat up. You see loads of naught/interesting/weird **** that your neighbours get up to. It's sociable, there may be a whole network of fellow Toms waiting on you.....sounds good, eh?
> 
> Obviously I wouldn't do it as it's a bit seedy and depressing but I'm not the one moaning am I?.....
> 
> You're welcome


Lol quite difficult as I live in flats....the people across the road are entertaining though when the bloke gets drunk and she won't let him in and he smashes the place up = proper 8 Ace, he is :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Not much to report, yet. Was going to go to the gym earlyish today but now i have to take my mate there for her induction at 7pm (didn't even know she was joining lol) and as I'm borrowing her bf's car, it's only fair, i suppose.....

May have found a gearbox but the bloke's phone is turned off...grrr. I'm quite impatient and hate waiting....


----------



## Chris1

Good luck with the gearbox girl


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Good luck with the gearbox girl


Finding one's the easy part - finding someone to fit it will be more difficult.....or at least fit it for pretty much nothing (unfortunately I earn more if i have a car......so can't get any cash to pay for it till I have my car back - bit of a catch 22 lol)


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Bit late but nice deads miss mardy bum :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Bit late but nice deads miss mardy bum :tongue:


Ha ha cheers mate...

Short and sweet one today as I had a mate in tow who only really went to join up - did talk her into a bit of cardio though while I did weights lol :lol:

Incline bench

Bar x15

30kg x10

40kg x8

50kg x6

Hammer strength wide grip press

40kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x6

80kg x5

Machine flye

45kg x8

55kg 2x6 (just couldn't go heavier - previous exercise wiped me out!)

Cable EZ bar curl

15kg 2x10

17.5kg x8

Dumbbell hammer curl

12kg x10

14kg x6

16kg x6

That's pretty much it. Leg day tomorrow and I have to walk to and from the gym..that should be interesting........


----------



## Chris1

Good girl 

Walking on a leg day, thats dedication!!!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Good girl
> 
> Walking on a leg day, thats dedication!!!


Nope...it's a dead car and no easy bus route to the gym


----------



## winger

LOL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Nope...it's a dead car and no easy bus route to the gym


Ah well..... might walk off some of the leg-numbness before you get home


----------



## Beklet

What a day.....lol.

Started off with me eating loads, then walking to the gym - took me an hour.....

5 minute warm up on a bike cos I needed a sit down....:laugh:

Then to train legs. Was feeling optimistic, but was not to be a great session.

Started off well enough

Front squats

Bar x8

30kg x5

40kg x5

Back squats (barefoot cos it rocks)

40kg x8

50kg x5

60kg x5 - then some bloke comes up and asks if I've just started or finished. Told him I was half way through. Cue him and his mates giving me filthy looks, particularly when one of the staff started chatting to me and telling me she fancied competing one day....

60kg x5 - Cue same bloke asking me how long I was going to be. May have been slightly rude when I turned on him and said 'Until I've fcking finished!'

More dirty looks. Told him if he was really that bothered he could have the damn squat rack and I'd use the power rack. He then looked confused and muttered something about needing the mirror to check his form. Told him he shouldn't need a mirror..( I swear I have PMT :laugh: )

Having watched his warm up, checking his form is fine but he really does need to do something to improve it...... 

So, in the power rack, no mirror (I lied, mirror would have been helpful to check bar balanced properly lol)

70kg 2x5

Unfortunately he'd put me off so did other stuff...

Hack squat

50kg 2x8

100kg x6

Calf raises

100kg x12

150kg 3x10

And then came next p1sser of the day. NO machines suitable for GHR, and no trainer about to hold my ankles.....even if the pulldown seat was OK, it's the only machine not in too close proximity to anything so would have to find a bench...FFS :cursing:

Seated leg curl

35kg x10

45kg x8

55kg x8

65kg x6 PB

One legged leg extension

19kg x8

33kg x8

40kg x5

47kg x5 PB

Still didn't think my legs were battered nearly enough so went on the rubbish seated leg press

135kg x12

175kg x10

200kg x10 too easy.... 

Walked to a friends, another hour (didn't feel cardio necessary could have done without the rain though...)

Drank tea and learned to make nipple tassels. Looked like a 5 year old's effort as I'm a disaster around glue, though I felt strangely happy while doing it.... :whistling: :lol:

Good news....I have a gearbox..AND someone to fit it. Bad news...I can only afford the gearbox and not the fitting (haven't dared ask how much yet but I know another mate will do it for £50....so no more than that) - bugger.... :sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Not even going to ask the purpose of the nipple tassles..... :whistling: :lol:

Should have told squat rack boy to go fcuk himself.

Either that, or waited til he started then go over and say "oh yeah..... you really DO need the mirror to check your form eh....?" :whistling:

Rude man. Hate ppl like that.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not even going to ask the purpose of the nipple tassles..... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Should have told squat rack boy to go fcuk himself.
> 
> Either that, or waited til he started then go over and say "oh yeah..... you really DO need the mirror to check your form eh....?" :whistling:
> 
> Rude man. Hate ppl like that.


No purpose lol but my mates were making them and told me I may as well have a go.....Would be useful to wear with a corset that's just a bit too low (you know, the ones where it all goes wrong if you lift your arms up :lol: ) but was just for fun....

It was actually slightly more fun watching him doing 60kg with a pad on the bar (nancy) and with it right up on the back of his neck, going barely parallel.....while I did my 70s ATG no pad, resting on my man traps PMSL. Even his mates were smirking. That's karma...... :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think you should post pics of you modelling said nipple tassles!

Bless him! Your squats are rocking lady and as for the rest....hmmmm.....walking tomorrow not gonna happen?

Just out of interest I need to get a new corset...but I have no idea where to get one in .DE...can you recommend a good online shop?


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> I think you should post pics of you modelling said nipple tassles!
> 
> Bless him! Your squats are rocking lady and as for the rest....hmmmm.....walking tomorrow not gonna happen?
> 
> Just out of interest I need to get a new corset...but I have no idea where to get one in .DE...can you recommend a good online shop?


No modelling just no no no lol!!!

I'll be fine tomorrow...

http://www.the-right-place.com/index1.htm

THere are loads just look up goth shops on the net, there will be hundreds lol :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I love you Beks! Would rep but I'm all outta gas! Tomorrow. Now all I need is an impartial eye to help me chose! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Oh dear am currently trying my best not to put a brick through my screen fecking internet lol too many idiots......think it's time for bed lol :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Girls I would kindly like to volunteer my servoces for said Corset approval.

In a totally non-seedy and proffesional manner.

If any other man posts below this offering the same services then they are sleazes who enjoy Richard Gere Gerbil bum sex


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Girls I would kindly like to volunteer my servoces for said Corset approval.
> 
> In a totally non-seedy and proffesional manner.
> 
> If any other man posts below this offering the same services then they are sleazes who enjoy Richard Gere Gerbil bum sex


You can approve the corset if you also purchase it lol...last corset i bought cost me £160


----------



## dmcc

Hm that didn't come from Beate Uhse...


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Hm that didn't come from Beate Uhse...


The corset? Nah is a Vollers one - beautiful but costly! And absolutely solid lol would ace a weighlifting belt any day of the week :laugh:


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> who enjoy Richard Gere Gerbil bum sex


You make that sound like a bad thing?


----------



## Beklet

Yay I'm off out tonight.....

In Luton though (not the best though the club is good - and it's opposite the best kebab shop in town :thumb: )

Ridiculous skirt with net and stuff to wear, just finished sewing hooks and eyes back on my top (they do come under a bit of strain PMSL) and despite bleach wreckage, is still capable of a bit of curl....

so that's the girly crap. By 2am I expect to be completely monged and slumped in the back of the car with chilli sauce dripping down my chin (and only chilli sauce lol  )


----------



## Chris1

Say WHAT are you wearing? Are you planning on doing some fishing on the way home?


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Say WHAT are you wearing? Are you planning on doing some fishing on the way home?


Lol no chance, not in Luton!!!

I may post pics if I don't look a total horror (actually it doesn't matter cos my mates will post all the horrific evidence on Facebook tomorrow PMSL) :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yay I'm off out tonight.....
> 
> In Luton though (not the best though the club is good - and it's opposite the best kebab shop in town :thumb: )


Glad to see you choose your venues with utmost care :thumb: 



Beklet said:


> so that's the girly crap. By 2am I expect to be completely monged and slumped in the back of the car with chilli sauce dripping down my chin (and only chilli sauce lol  )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Ridiculous skirt with net and stuff to wear, *just finished sewing hooks and eyes back on my top *(they do come under a bit of strain PMSL) and despite bleach wreckage, is still capable of a bit of curl....


Sounds like a quality evening....I'm now very curious about the top and hoping pics will follow soon.


----------



## Beklet

There may be hideous pics on Facebook tomorrow....

Bloody sodding BP garages are all M&S now so no hope of getting a Ginsters Cheese and Onion pasty :cursing: Or any, in fact so have to make do with a sausage roll as hangover prevention....

And a Twix.

Was nice to catch up with mates, and to rip the p1ss out of the mate who was celebrating his birthday. He was somewhat cvnted...... :lol:

No bloody eye candy though - nothing at all!! Hmph..rubbish.

At least the lack of signal in the venue meant you were all spared text dross....
​


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Are you drunk at all Bek? Have fun?


----------



## Chris1

I'll be gutted when I check my phone then 

sounds like a good night though


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Are you drunk at all Bek? Have fun?


A little bit, and yes I did..though was worried about drunken birthday boy being a bit insistent about checking my collar and cuffs matched or not....could have been interesting lol

He didn't actually recognise me for 2 hours cos I'm blonde PMSL :lol:



windsor81 said:


> I'll be gutted when I check my phone then
> 
> sounds like a good night though


Aw....check your reps though..... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm something that puzzled me last night (not fishing for compliments, mind, just genuinely confused)

Walked into the bar and a mate I've not seen for a month or so was telling me I'd lost so much weight and looked amazing and blah blah bah.

Last week, while I was in the pub, the barmaid also told me I'd lost loads of weight and was looking much slimmer.

Someone else said the same to me a week or so ago....

What I don't understand though, is that scale weight is the same, the little numbers on the tape measure are the same, so what's going on? I've never expressed a desire to be thin so it's not like they're just saying it to cheer me up....most odd :confused1:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Fat loss + muscle gain ? :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Body recomp. Simples. Like PB says, you've added muscle and lost fat. I'm heavier now than I ever have been, but I look thinner.


----------



## Chris1

Hi


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Body recomp. Simples. Like PB says, you've added muscle and lost fat. I'm heavier now than I ever have been, but I look thinner.


Possibly but all my measurements are the same...I can only imagine my back has got thicker or something. As it happens I posted the recent progress pics up on bb.com - haven't posted any up there for a year and at first glance i don't look any different but you can see I've added muscle, I think, particularly on my chest and shoulders....



windsor81 said:


> Hi


Hi there...... 

Today's workout was average. Not helped by short opening hours meaning I had just an hour to train....though when I got there by the gym was full of proper lifters so no squat rack, power cage, benches or much else lol :laugh:

Shoulder press

17.5kg x10

On Smith Machine

20kg x6

30kg 2x5

Hammer Strength shoulder press

20kg x10

30kg x8

40kg x6

50kg x6

Lateral raise machine thingy

20kg 2x10

25kg x8

Reverse pec deck

26kg x8

40kg x6

47kg x5

Upright cable row

17.5kg x8

21kg x8

24.5kg x8

Tricep pressdown

21kg x8

24.5kg x8

28kg x8

31.5kg x6 (possibly a PB can't be bothered to check lol)

One arm reverse grip pressdown

7.5kg x10

10kg 2x8

One thing that did cheer me up immensely...in the power cage was a bloke doing deadlifts. He was using chalk, and when he put the weight down it banged on the floor pretty hard (he wasn't dropping them or anything). About 5 yards away, the owner was chatting to someone and didn't bat an eyelid. From that, I shall take it as read that it's acceptable to use chalk in the gym and it's fine to drop the weight occasionally :thumb:

Ugh so much to do so little time lol. Have a pound of mince that needs using up so will cook that with tomatoes, onions, possibly mushrooms and loads of spices and that's most of tomorrow's food sorted :tongue:

Then boring housework and trying to convince gearbox man that waiting till Friday for the cash wouldn't really be much of a hardship...fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## dmcc

Well I get away with liquid chalk in my Fitness First and nobody has yet complained about my occasional grunting on deads and squats or the bar crashing down on deads. Maybe they think I'll lift them up or eat them or something. Or maybe it's the realisation that nobody in my gym lifts like me (when I'm there, anyway).


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Possibly but all my measurements are the same...I can only imagine my back has got thicker or something. As it happens I posted the recent progress pics up on bb.com - haven't posted any up there for a year and at first glance i don't look any different but you can see I've added muscle, I think, particularly on my chest and shoulders....
> 
> hey miss...
> 
> so there is some noticeable gains to be proud of then.well done...sounds cool...obviously nobody is ever pleased enough,but forwards not backwards eh!!!!
> 
> Hi there......
> 
> Today's workout was average. Not helped by short opening hours meaning I had just an hour to train....though when I got there by the gym was full of proper lifters so no squat rack, power cage, benches or much else lol :laugh:
> 
> Shoulder press
> 
> 17.5kg x10
> 
> On Smith Machine
> 
> 20kg x6
> 
> 30kg 2x5
> 
> this is great stuff...like the poundages
> 
> Hammer Strength shoulder press
> 
> 20kg x10
> 
> 30kg x8
> 
> 40kg x6
> 
> 50kg x6
> 
> looky here,wow,you must be pleased with yourself here,50kg is not light miss,and banging out 6 reps!!!
> 
> Lateral raise machine thingy
> 
> 20kg 2x10
> 
> 25kg x8
> 
> Reverse pec deck
> 
> 26kg x8
> 
> 40kg x6
> 
> 47kg x5
> 
> Upright cable row
> 
> 17.5kg x8
> 
> 21kg x8
> 
> 24.5kg x8
> 
> Tricep pressdown
> 
> 21kg x8
> 
> 24.5kg x8
> 
> 28kg x8
> 
> 31.5kg x6 (possibly a PB can't be bothered to check lol)
> 
> be bothered woman,kts all about the goals and targets
> 
> One arm reverse grip pressdown
> 
> 7.5kg x10
> 
> 10kg 2x8
> 
> is this all you do for tri's...or was you pushed for time?
> 
> One thing that did cheer me up immensely...in the power cage was a bloke doing deadlifts. He was using chalk, and when he put the weight down it banged on the floor pretty hard (he wasn't dropping them or anything). About 5 yards away, the owner was chatting to someone and didn't bat an eyelid. From that, I shall take it as read that it's acceptable to use chalk in the gym and it's fine to drop the weight occasionally :thumb:
> 
> fcuks sake,ok,if i was an owner,i wouldnt want every tom d*ck n harry dropping weights unless they was heavy,but a gym aint a gym unless you hear some weights being dropped,the odd grunt,and gyms,good hardcore gyms,should have chalk in them,this is a good sign
> 
> Ugh so much to do so little time lol. Have a pound of mince that needs using up so will cook that with tomatoes, onions, possibly mushrooms and loads of spices and that's most of tomorrow's food sorted :tongue:
> 
> git,i'm so hungry again!!!
> 
> Then boring housework and trying to convince gearbox man that waiting till Friday for the cash wouldn't really be much of a hardship...fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## Beklet

hey miss...

so there is some noticeable gains to be proud of then.well done...sounds cool...obviously nobody is ever pleased enough,but forwards not backwards eh!!!!

Well, it could be just me being optimistic :laugh:

this is great stuff...like the poundages

I've done better with a standing MP meh.....

looky here,wow,you must be pleased with yourself here,50kg is not light miss,and banging out 6 reps!!!

Aw thanks I dunno cos machines can be deceiving 

be bothered woman,kts all about the goals and targets

is this all you do for tri's...or was you pushed for time?

Not usually but it was 5 minutes to closing and I'd been out drinking the night before :lol: Normally I'd do 3 exercises - the other one being skullcrushers or dips depending on how much my elbow hates me that day......

fcuks sake,ok,if i was an owner,i wouldnt want every tom d*ck n harry dropping weights unless they was heavy,but a gym aint a gym unless you hear some weights being dropped,the odd grunt,and gyms,good hardcore gyms,should have chalk in them,this is a good sign

It's recently been done up though and equipment is shiny new lol. No chalk here - have to bring your own....

git,i'm so hungry again!!!

So am I - think I'll have some more :thumb:

Ten pounds heavier than last year too......about the same size, maybe bigger on the legs......


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> hey miss...
> 
> so there is some noticeable gains to be proud of then.well done...sounds cool...obviously nobody is ever pleased enough,but forwards not backwards eh!!!!
> 
> Well, it could be just me being optimistic :laugh:
> 
> this is great stuff...like the poundages
> 
> I've done better with a standing MP meh.....
> 
> there is much more in the energy tank then miss,think you need co-ersing into more,cos the potential is there,just more encouragement to give you the 'yes you can' factor
> 
> looky here,wow,you must be pleased with yourself here,50kg is not light miss,and banging out 6 reps!!!
> 
> Aw thanks I dunno cos machines can be deceiving
> 
> your right there,but its still not a little weight miss...
> 
> be bothered woman,kts all about the goals and targets
> 
> is this all you do for tri's...or was you pushed for time?
> 
> Not usually but it was 5 minutes to closing and I'd been out drinking the night before :lol: Normally I'd do 3 exercises - the other one being skullcrushers or dips depending on how much my elbow hates me that day......
> 
> there you go,drinking and no time,tut,tut!!!
> 
> fcuks sake,ok,if i was an owner,i wouldnt want every tom d*ck n harry dropping weights unless they was heavy,but a gym aint a gym unless you hear some weights being dropped,the odd grunt,and gyms,good hardcore gyms,should have chalk in them,this is a good sign
> 
> It's recently been done up though and equipment is shiny new lol. No chalk here - have to bring your own....
> 
> oh,so until they are less shiny,then you can break em,at least you can take chalk in...i like to pat people on the back without them knowing i got chalk on my hands
> 
> So am I - think I'll have some more :thumb:
> 
> Ten pounds heavier than last year too......about the same size, maybe bigger on the legs......
> 
> please no (scuse me to say this,but no yankee terms)...
> 
> about 5kg...so there you have it...progress...i always use a tape measure to monitor progress,because measuring weight can be many things...what type of physique you going for,bodybuilder,physique or fitness...??


----------



## Beklet

there is much more in the energy tank then miss,think you need co-ersing into more,cos the potential is there,just more encouragement to give you the 'yes you can' factor

You're absolutely right....I need a massive kick up the backside, but have no motivation really - not just in training lol but that's another story...

there you go,drinking and no time,tut,tut!!!

Bank holiday = crap opening hours...not a lot i could do about it tbh.....

please no (scuse me to say this,but no yankee terms)...

about 5kg...so there you have it...progress...i always use a tape measure to monitor progress,because measuring weight can be many things...what type of physique you going for,bodybuilder,physique or fitness...??

Tut tut pounds are an imperial measurement and I weigh myself in stones and pounds I'm not good with this metric crap lol :laugh:

Tape measure remains unchanged :sad:

Physique would be muscular but relatively lean - if I train heavy then I want it to be obvious PMSL!!! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet....Looking at the recent pics you posted on FB I can see a difference. I also think the new hair cut/blonde look really suits your skin tone and face.

BTW. Mr Ant is correct, that was a damn fine workout! Horray for chalk being allowed.


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> there is much more in the energy tank then miss,think you need co-ersing into more,cos the potential is there,just more encouragement to give you the 'yes you can' factor
> 
> You're absolutely right....I need a massive kick up the backside, but have no motivation really - not just in training lol but that's another story...
> 
> there you go,drinking and no time,tut,tut!!!
> 
> Bank holiday = crap opening hours...not a lot i could do about it tbh.....
> 
> please no (scuse me to say this,but no yankee terms)...
> 
> about 5kg...so there you have it...progress...i always use a tape measure to monitor progress,because measuring weight can be many things...what type of physique you going for,bodybuilder,physique or fitness...??
> 
> Tut tut pounds are an imperial measurement and I weigh myself in stones and pounds I'm not good with this metric crap lol :laugh:
> 
> Tape measure remains unchanged :sad:
> 
> Physique would be muscular but relatively lean - if I train heavy then I want it to be obvious PMSL!!! :thumb:


just keep saying to yourself,how badly do you want it,keep putting yourself under scruntiny...well i normally say this,but it could cause a bloody mind collapse,but works for me!!!

come on girly,what you there for,the routine of it...or for results...you wanna train in the small corner the rest of your life:lol:...

guess you couldnt help it if it shut early!!!!

if you need a regular kick up the a*se then i'll apply it here and i'm guessing others will too...and talk to your folk down the gym,ask em to give you some motivation,tell em to treat you like one of the lads...get em shouting at you etc whilst performing your exercises for extra reps,form etc!!!!!

you want that muscular body,then you have to make it happen...the stalk in the cartoons aint gonna come n drop it off at your doorstep:lol:...!!!!


----------



## Chris1

Jesus, it's like a fecking rainbow in here!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

windsor81 said:


> Jesus, it's like a fecking rainbow in here!!!


hahahaha :lol: ...maybe might try a bit of pee yellow next time!!!


----------



## Chris1

aaaawwwwww, my favourite. You certaintly know what makes a guy tick Ant :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet my little cherub.....

Strength = Muscle Density = Heavier


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Beklet my little cherub.....
> 
> Strength = Muscle Density = Heavier


BUT...muscle takes up less space than the lard, so surely I should be a bit smaller?

Most likely I've put muscle AND fat on...... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> BUT...muscle takes up less space than the lard, so surely I should be a bit smaller?
> 
> Most likely I've put muscle AND fat on...... :whistling:


You've prob added muscle and lost fat.... making volume approx same but weight more....

If you're really bothered about it, get some extreme lean-r's, pretty sure they're not banned by the natty feds (they're IOC safe). I use them sometimes and they do work, plus one serving (3 capsules) as around same amount of caffeine as can red bull plus some other stuff, so you get a good boost for doing cardio/training :thumbup1:

The other 2 products I'd recommend for non-eph containing fatburners are Gaspari Thermogenic Thyrotabs (allegedly convert to T3/T4 and have strong effect on the thyroid). I got given some by Gaspari SA to try out - wasn't using anything else at the time and they DEFO raised temperature. Plus, Gaspari Cytolean. Another effective but non-eph containing product :thumbup1:

Failing that, sack off the natty-ness and the worlds your oyster :lol:

(what a bizarre saying that is eh? pmsl....)


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Zara-Leoni said:


> Failing that, sack off the natty-ness and the worlds your oyster :lol:


Now that sounds like a plan......... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

You're all evil.......:laugh:

Dilemma for today is Gym or Dig?

Gym in an hour's walk each way and have to go soon cos it shuts at 4. Digging is 10 mins away but have to walk through dodgiest area of town with a spade in a carrier bag......hmmmmm lol

Digging needs to be done but it's back day and if i did my back will be shot for tomorrow...oh decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## Uriel

I sure everything is hanging on a better subsrate now, you can't go to the gym, work your t1ts off and look worse no matter what your tape measure & scales says.

It's impossible to measure all the different angles and curves and sweeps etc.

I happen to know one or 2 people on here with very similar stats to others who look completely different! (thigh, calf, chest, bi measurements etc)


----------



## Chris1

Yeah, I mean i am the same size as James L technically, but look how much better I look  *sigh*

You can't go to the dark side Bek, who would I have left :crying:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Yeah, I mean i am the same size as James L technically, but look how much better I look  *sigh*
> 
> You can't go to the dark side Bek, who would I have left :crying:


I'm not going to the dark side, sweetie, though I thought you were planning to...I'll be all alone then.... :sad:

Today I've done sod all. No gym due to short opening and no car. Short digging time cos I got hacked off with the stones though a couple of broad bean plants have magically appeared. Didn't get work done cos watched Death Race (again) followed by Red Dwarf and I've just got home - couldn't work out who was making me drool more - Mr Statham or Mr Windsor lol :lol:

I have a car to borrow and yet more money to find for a new clutch - no sense changing gearbox and putting crappy clutch in....maybe I should pimp myself out FFS....am fcking desperate to eat fruit and salad and nice green stuff but I can't :crying:

Back day tomorrow. Yay. Also work, which I am dreading. I rarely dread work, but tomorrow, I do. Ugh :cursing:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> maybe I should pimp myself out FFS....am fcking desperate to eat fruit and salad and nice green stuff but I can't :crying:


Now we are talking. Pimp yourself out for an hour and call it cardio. 

Push that broken car around the block and call it a workout. If you drop down low it will hit upper chest, front delts, triceps, quads and calves and cardio, enough of the excuses, step up princess....lol :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Well despite what Zara tells me, oestrogen is not the work of the devil...the horrible drop off of it every few weeks is.....and as such I feel like utter sh1t. Yay. :sad:


----------



## Chris1

Oestrogen??? Is that an Ozone gas? :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Oestrogen??? Is that an Ozone gas? :tongue:


Tut you should have spent more time in Biology classes and not in the bike sheds young man.........

still feel like **** though.....


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Looking for the back workout....


----------



## Gym Bunny

POPPA BEAR said:


> Looking for the back workout....


x2:thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> Tut you should have spent more time in Biology classes and not in the bike sheds young man.........
> 
> still feel like **** though.....


Maybe it just means I became better at other things :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Maybe it just means I became better at other things :tongue:


Hmm...do I have to verify that????  :w00t:


----------



## Chris1

:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> :whistling:


Tease......though may have to test you out more than once just to make sure it's not a fluke....... :tongue:

Well today was er.....sh1te. But it got better. This morning I hated everyone and everything. Hurled abuse at some numpty from the electricity board who was such a pompous, sanctimonious prig I wanted to rip his face off :cursing:

I bet his name was Brian.

You can't tell me my electricity usage has gone up from 12 months ago when I have two less working heaters FFS.....fvcktard......:mad:

My rant at the bank didn't materialise as they're not going to charge me though had to pay some money in....

My car will be fixed this weekend.

Had woman from work on the phone, telling me I could purchase a ticket from the station to go see her for my bollocking. SHe didn't seem pleased when I said I couldn't, as I have a gearbox to purchase first....

Oh and in immense sh1teness..,one of my colleagues is in hospital and there is a distinct possibility the person who just got the job I went for will become my manager for the forseeable....... :scared:

So it was with heavy heart and a belly full of crap food I went to the gym, fully expecting a PB on deads.

Pffft.

10 mins cardio

Thought I'd try to trick my mind into thinking the weights weren't as heavy....normally I warm up with one plate a side - 60kg. This time I put a 25kg plate on either side so 70kg to start....

Deadlifts (cos I forgot to type it lol)

70kg x8

90kg x5 (didn't feel too bad)

110kg x2

110kg x half :cursing:

Was debating whether to just go 'sod it' and try for 120 but decided not to. Despite borrowed gloves, my hands were shredded and grips weren't helping at all. I need chalk.

Close grip pulldown

40kg x8

54kg x6

61kg x6

68kg x4 PB (this is pretty much my bodyweight so I'll expect chins to be a bit easier next time I attempt them)

Cable row

47kg x8

57kg x6

67kg x6 - hands def peeling by now - will just have to deal with the pain and wait for the callouses to form, I think 

Straight arm pressdown

21kg x8

24.5kg x8

28kg x8 PB? Probably lol

Thought it would be 'fun' to do some dumbbell rows and pretty much realised it wasn't hence only

22kg x8

28kg x6

Back extensions

BW x10

15kg x10

25kg x10 drop set 15kg - failure BW - failure....PB...at end of these on the BW ones I actually felt slightly queasy so I take it that's a sign of a hard workout.....

30 mins cardio

I know why I couldn't lift more on the deads - not enough protein. Not an awful lot I can do about that I'm on rations but have just restoked the fire.

Just as an utter tease on my life - I have to go to Harlow next week....yay leg day at Ripped Gym beckons..BUT I'll be brassic.....dammit!!! Hope that gearbox doesn't take long...... :lol:


----------



## Scrappy

good lifts? is the 110kgxhalf deads?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Um you so got repped! 100kg DL for reps. SWEET!


----------



## Beklet

Scrappy said:


> good lifts? is the 110kgxhalf deads?


It was half a dead, lol - got the bar up to my knees but just couldn't lock out at all :cursing: Lost my bottle, basically....

Odd cos the first two were OK, if a little shaky...

*hides in shame*


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Um you so got repped! 100kg DL for reps. SWEET!


Lol where did I do 100kg today???


----------



## Scrappy

100kg dead is good goin, have you every done 110? keep at it though and you'l get it


----------



## Beklet

Scrappy said:


> 100kg dead is good goin, have you every done 110? keep at it though and you'l get it


Lol did you read the bit before the half dead where I wrote 110kg x2??? :lol: :lol:

Next target 140kg :thumb:

Maybe by end of year, eh?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yes yes I think we have established I mistyped :lol:

The comment still stands 110kg DL for reps rocks!


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes yes I think we have established I mistyped :lol:
> 
> The comment still stands 110kg DL for reps rocks!


Thanks - was only 2 though - down to a serious lack of protein and too many stodgy crap carbs.....good news though I have just found 15 eggs I didn't know I had - thought it was an empty egg box lol - picked it up and it was heavy...the blonde has definitely set in!!! :laugh:


----------



## Scrappy

ah sorry i didnt c that bit. good lifts btw


----------



## Beklet

Scrappy said:


> ah sorry i didnt c that bit. good liofts btw


Thanks :thumb:

They'll be better though - when I UP THE DOSE of protein


----------



## Chris1

yay Bek, 110kg is awesome petal.

You rock


----------



## Guest

Wow Bek.... Nice session!!!!!!!! Impressive weights all the way around. :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> Tease......though may have to test you out more than once just to make sure it's not a fluke....... :tongue:
> 
> Well today was er.....sh1te. But it got better. This morning I hated everyone and everything. Hurled abuse at some numpty from the electricity board who was such a pompous, sanctimonious prig I wanted to rip his face off :cursing:
> 
> I bet his name was Brian.
> 
> You can't tell me my electricity usage has gone up from 12 months ago when I have two less working heaters FFS.....fvcktard......:mad:
> 
> My rant at the bank didn't materialise as they're not going to charge me though had to pay some money in....
> 
> My car will be fixed this weekend.
> 
> Had woman from work on the phone, telling me I could purchase a ticket from the station to go see her for my bollocking. SHe didn't seem pleased when I said I couldn't, as I have a gearbox to purchase first....
> 
> Oh and in immense sh1teness..,one of my colleagues is in hospital and there is a distinct possibility the person who just got the job I went for will become my manager for the forseeable....... :scared:
> 
> So it was with heavy heart and a belly full of crap food I went to the gym, fully expecting a PB on deads.
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> 10 mins cardio
> 
> Thought I'd try to trick my mind into thinking the weights weren't as heavy....normally I warm up with one plate a side - 60kg. This time I put a 25kg plate on either side so 70kg to start....
> 
> Deadlifts (cos I forgot to type it lol)
> 
> 70kg x8
> 
> 90kg x5 (didn't feel too bad)
> 
> 110kg x2
> 
> 110kg x half :cursing:
> 
> Was debating whether to just go 'sod it' and try for 120 but decided not to. Despite borrowed gloves, my hands were shredded and grips weren't helping at all. I need chalk.
> 
> Close grip pulldown
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 54kg x6
> 
> 61kg x6
> 
> 68kg x4 PB (this is pretty much my bodyweight so I'll expect chins to be a bit easier next time I attempt them)
> 
> Cable row
> 
> 47kg x8
> 
> 57kg x6
> 
> 67kg x6 - hands def peeling by now - will just have to deal with the pain and wait for the callouses to form, I think
> 
> Straight arm pressdown
> 
> 21kg x8
> 
> 24.5kg x8
> 
> 28kg x8 PB? Probably lol
> 
> Thought it would be 'fun' to do some dumbbell rows and pretty much realised it wasn't hence only
> 
> 22kg x8
> 
> 28kg x6
> 
> Back extensions
> 
> BW x10
> 
> 15kg x10
> 
> 25kg x10 drop set 15kg - failure BW - failure....PB...at end of these on the BW ones I actually felt slightly queasy so I take it that's a sign of a hard workout.....
> 
> 30 mins cardio
> 
> I know why I couldn't lift more on the deads - not enough protein. Not an awful lot I can do about that I'm on rations but have just restoked the fire.
> 
> Just as an utter tease on my life - I have to go to Harlow next week....yay leg day at Ripped Gym beckons..BUT I'll be brassic.....dammit!!! Hope that gearbox doesn't take long...... :lol:


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> yay Bek, 110kg is awesome petal.
> 
> You rock


What he said.


----------



## dmcc

Nice rant


----------



## Beklet

Today was...better.

Woken up at [email protected] o'clock by a storm, so was late getting up.

Got to work, and did something productive today......Doesn't sound like much but I now have the ball rolling..as long as I keep up the momentum I will tear through it. There's still a LOT of work to do but I reckon I'll be sorted in a month or so.....

I have the biggest bloatiest fat belly in the history of the world due to finding some coins in the bottom of my bag and going on a mission to see exactly how MUCH food I could get in the Boots £2.99 meal deal. Impressed myself with getting a triple pack of chicken sandwiches (£2.80), smoothie (£1.65) and a bag of Mini Eggs (£1.09) :laugh: In my defence I ate the sandwiches over 2 meals and didn't eat all the Mini Eggs 

So much carbtastic badness and bloat made today's workout interesting.....

Was gonna run but I hadn't packed my industrial strength sports bra 

So I had to do weights...aw, shame..... :whistling: Stupid thing to do straight after back day though which is my excuse for pitiful weights....

Incline Press

Bar x12

30kg x10

40kg x8

50kg 2x6

Hammer Strength incline press (flat one was taken)

30kg x10

40kg x8

50kg x8 (just - oops weakling!!)

Flye machine

45kg x8

55kg 3x6

Incline curls

8kg x10

10kg 2x10

Hammer curls

12kg x8

14kg 2x8

Concentration curls

8kg 3x8 (biceps were knackered by this point!!)

25 mins cardio......

Not long been home and have a massive batch of tomato and bean soup cooking - it's at the stage where I'm looking in the cupboard for something other than brown sauce lol :lol:

Found a tin of haricot beans and a tin of green lentils that are a month or so out of date so I've made soup with them..loads of chilli and herbs will make it palatable, I'm sure... :thumb:

At least it's healthy bloody carbs for once lol!!!


----------



## dmcc

Mmmmmmmmmm sandwiches.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm sandwiches.


Chicken and sweetcorn, chicken and salad and chicken and bacon :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

I love that triple pack. Always go for it when I get a Boots lunch, even if it is £3.49 in London...


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> I love that triple pack. Always go for it when I get a Boots lunch, even if it is £3.49 in London...


Wanted the BLT, chicken and prawn one but it had 10g less protein in it :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

I put an awful lot of chilli in that soup...... :blush: :blink:

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Yesterday was sh1t.

Work was OK, gym was not. Starting to get agitated now. Lack of cash really bothering me. I have 2 weeks of this, plus I have to buy cat food and meds. Car is pretty much my livelihood though so have to fix it. Also, it's my only form of transport and the only way I can get to visit most of my friends.....

Actually getting proper depressed about it now. :sad:

And today I have to go to Londinium which will be unpleasant.

Attitude reflected in my workout yesterday. I lowered the weights, and did the reps slowly, with full ROM which hurt like hell and I have passable DOMS today, but I really couldn't be bothered to go for heavy.....

Oh and my Fear of Squats seems to be making a slight reappearance...this is NOT good :cursing:

Anyway

Squats

40kg x12

60kg 3x8

70kg x6

Hack squat

40kg x10

70kg 3x10

Calf raise

90kg 4x12

Seated leg curl

35kg x10

45kg 2x10

Unilateral leg extension

19kg x10

26kg 2x10

Nowhere to do GHRs. Annoyed.

Very low weights, but I felt it. Weakness down to many things - food, hormones, sh1t attitude, lack of confidence.

Will now spend the day self flagellating and hating trains.


----------



## Gym Bunny

We all have days where we have what we think are sh1te workouts. You're still doing 70kg for reps on squats and at full ROM and slowly is not ANYTHING to be ashamed about.

Here's hoping the train system is running on time and relatively organised for you today.


----------



## Chris1

How did today go Becky boo???


----------



## dmcc

Probably still recovering from the trauma of Stratford...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yesterday was sh1t.
> 
> Work was OK, gym was not. Starting to get agitated now. Lack of cash really bothering me. I have 2 weeks of this, plus I have to buy cat food and meds. Car is pretty much my livelihood though so have to fix it. Also, it's my only form of transport and the only way I can get to visit most of my friends.....
> 
> Actually getting proper depressed about it now. :sad:
> 
> And today I have to go to Londinium which will be unpleasant.
> 
> Attitude reflected in my workout yesterday. I lowered the weights, and did the reps slowly, with full ROM which hurt like hell and I have passable DOMS today, but I really couldn't be bothered to go for heavy.....
> 
> Oh and my Fear of Squats seems to be making a slight reappearance...this is NOT good :cursing:
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Squats
> 
> 40kg x12
> 
> 60kg 3x8
> 
> 70kg x6
> 
> Hack squat
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> 70kg 3x10
> 
> Calf raise
> 
> 90kg 4x12
> 
> Seated leg curl
> 
> 35kg x10
> 
> 45kg 2x10
> 
> Unilateral leg extension
> 
> 19kg x10
> 
> 26kg 2x10
> 
> Nowhere to do GHRs. Annoyed.
> 
> Very low weights, but I felt it. Weakness down to many things - food, hormones, sh1t attitude, lack of confidence.
> 
> Will now spend the day self flagellating and hating trains.


Apart from having to get nasty trains to london, your life sounds similar to mine at the minute lol...


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Squats
> 
> 40kg x12
> 
> 60kg 3x8
> 
> 70kg x6


For your information, that is a very respectable lift so please, find something else to wine about, cause that doesn't warrant being upset over. 

Now the car and money yes, your squats talk to the hand!


----------



## evad

winger said:


> For your information, that is a very respectable lift so please, find something else to wine about, cause that doesn't warrant being upset over.
> 
> Now the car and money yes, your squats talk to the hand!


you do realise that in about 3 hours she will return from the pub after a few jack daniels and for this comment and the mentioning of wine as opposed to whine you will feel her wrath?

burn winger burn :lol:


----------



## winger

I could have changed it but you quoted me you bastard....lol

Ok let me smooth it over. Wine is the lesser than version of whine and that's the story I am sticking too.


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> How did today go Becky boo???


Shit :sad:



dmcc said:


> Probably still recovering from the trauma of Stratford...


Stratford is grim....



winger said:


> For your information, that is a very respectable lift so please, find something else to wine about, cause that doesn't warrant being upset over.
> 
> Now the car and money yes, your squats talk to the hand!


It's a toss lift and you know it. I've done 90kg free weight squat (in November FFS:cursing: ) and 100kg S/M squat. I was doing 80kg ATG a fortnight ago - I will whine as much as I wish.



davetherave said:


> you do realise that in about 3 hours she will return from the pub after a few jack daniels and for this comment and the mentioning of wine as opposed to whine you will feel her wrath?
> 
> burn winger burn :lol:


Just a few? :whistling:

Wine is the work of the devil. I like wine, wine hates me.

So as you asked.....today started badly...got worse, as I got hungrier. Started to get better when the pizza kicked in, and better still when my mate's hair was done and the JD started to work. In fact the whole night got better and better and better until about 1am when I just completely crashed.

I have drunk myself sober which is not a good thing because it's the 'out the other side' sober. For those that read Discworld, it's the state of being knurd after too much Klatchian coffee :laugh:

Description below for non Pratchett nerds... 

Consider the following scale:


 Being drunk is to be intoxicated by alcohol to such an extent as to be unable to perceive the world clearly through the senses.

 Being sober is to be able to perceive the world clearly through the senses, yet humans are quite capable of giving themselves illusions and little stories to make life more bearable.

 Being knurd is to be (un)intoxicated with Klatchian Coffee to such an extent that all such comfort stories are stripped away from the mind.
This makes you see the world in a way 'nobody ever should', in all its harsh reality.


A pleasant feeling, it is not


----------



## Beklet

Still knurd. In fact, I think this is the state I spend most of my life in which is in itself, a depressing thought.

However, I am off to the gym to train my worst and weakest bodypart, in a gym that still has no broomstick.

I have just eaten 3 boiled eggs for breakfast which makes me feel slightly better.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Knurd is a vile state to be in! You have my sympathies. What is your weakest body part?

Eggs FTW!


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Knurd is a vile state to be in! You have my sympathies. What is your weakest body part?
> 
> Eggs FTW!


Shoulders. Tire easily, can't lift much. Is a weird one. Even if I try to do a low weight, I can only get a few reps out before they get tired.

Forgot to charge my ipod FFS :cursing:

Now waiting till it's enough to walk across town to pick up a car....


----------



## Beklet

My mood is as vile as ever.

If you don't want to read a post full of vitriol, self loathing, anger and general annoyance, I suggest you fvck off and go and look at pictures of kittens or something.

I'd recommend http://kittenwar.com/

Today was shoulder day. My least favourite day, because my shoulders are weak and I can barely lift any weight and most pressing movements feel very very awkward to me.

Got there and was speaking to the trainer. he decided I'd be doing dumbbell presses today, and he'd spot me. Felt a bit better. Except I warmed up and the warm up weights were difficult :sad:

He spotted me but failed too early, my back was arching it was horrible. All on a weight I could do with relative ease a month ago.

He suggested I do lateral raises first then lighter presses later on...I did so and really felt the burn. Will try this for a bit see if it works. Unless anyone has a better suggestion.

Dumbbell press

10kg x12

12kg x10

16kg x7

16kg 2x6 :cursing:

Cable lateral raise

pink weight - 3.something 2x10

still rubbish 6. something x5

Dumbbell press

12kg 2x10

Reverse pec deck

33kg x10

40kg 2x8

Skullcrushers

20kg x10

25kg 2x8 :cursing:

Pressdown

24.5kg 2x10

Reverse one arm pressdown

7.5kg 2x8

No cardio as my mate had to be back for a particular time...though she did feed me ham and cheese sarnies and a mug of tea 

And now for the whinging old bag bit.....

I'm in a horrible mood. I may joke about being so sober you see the world without rose tinted specs, but really? I DO see the world like that. And it's not nice. I currently feel very cold, very detached and very unsettled.

I don't really care about anyone. The problem seems to stem from a lack of control. I couldn't do cardio today because I had to take someone else's wishes into account (and I was borrowing their car). I can't eat the foods I want to eat, or even need to eat to be able to lift properly. I hate relying on others. I can't stand it. I appear to be a control freak. So be it. It annoys me that I currently have little control over certain things it drives me mad. I'm sounding more mental with every sentence 

Ah yes, almost forgot. In the spirit of self loathing, got my mate to take some (heinously unflattering, as it happens) pics of me in the gym earlier, due to my bitching into the mirror that my shoulders are sh1t and too small and i want capped delts and blah blah blah.

Don't bother making comments about the rubbish posing - I know, and I didn't get notice of some of them being taken...oh and we're criticising and ripping apart my shoulders here, not my spare tyre.....


----------



## evad

much as i know i will feel your wrath when i say this

learn to pose properly :lol:

seriously it is limiting the front double bicep pose, most people look pretty poo untensed so dont worry about that

as regards the rest, people in general are the 5hittest of the 5hit, cant really add much else as im a bit pi55ed off meself at not starting work for another 5+ hours


----------



## dmcc

Well I can't do much, but I can do this:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Hmmm cuddles or a reet good **** kicking......


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> And now for the whinging old bag bit.....
> 
> I'm in a horrible mood. I may joke about being so sober you see the world without rose tinted specs, but really? I DO see the world like that. And it's not nice. I currently feel very cold, very detached and very unsettled.
> 
> *Yes the world is crap, as i've tried to let you see, it's not just you Bek*
> 
> I don't really care about anyone. The problem seems to stem from a lack of control. I couldn't do cardio today because I had to take someone else's wishes into account (and I was borrowing their car).
> 
> *Could you have gone for a run/walk when you got up ?*
> 
> I can't eat the foods I want to eat, or even need to eat to be able to lift properly.
> 
> *Value Basmati rice is cheap at asda/tesco, value tuna, 30 cooks value eggs at asda around £2.50, value oats. both tesco and asda are doing 3 packs of meat for £10... See where i'm going with this ?*
> 
> *Yes i know you're skint at the mo but when pay day comes...*
> 
> I hate relying on others. I can't stand it. I appear to be a control freak. So be it. It annoys me that I currently have little control over certain things it drives me mad. I'm sounding more mental with every sentence
> 
> *You can plan your diet/training/life and take control in the areas that control is possible, e.g. write out your days eating BEFORE you eat anything, then you can be in control and know exactly when and what to eat etc*...
> 
> Ah yes, almost forgot. In the spirit of self loathing, got my mate to take some (heinously unflattering, as it happens) pics of me in the gym earlier, due to my bitching into the mirror that my shoulders are sh1t and too small and i want capped delts and blah blah blah.
> 
> Don't bother making comments about the rubbish posing - I know, and I didn't get notice of some of them being taken...oh and we're criticising and ripping apart my shoulders here, not my spare tyre.....
> 
> *I gave you my thoughts earlier* :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> much as i know i will feel your wrath when i say this
> 
> learn to pose properly :lol:
> 
> seriously it is limiting the front double bicep pose, most people look pretty poo untensed so dont worry about that
> 
> as regards the rest, people in general are the 5hittest of the 5hit, cant really add much else as im a bit pi55ed off meself at not starting work for another 5+ hours


Lol I was trying to hit the pose when she took the pics - I look a proper carpet carrier too, but I can't actually get my arms to hang by my sides 



dmcc said:


> Well I can't do much, but I can do this:


 :wub:



POPPA BEAR said:


> *Could you have gone for a run/walk when you got up ?*
> 
> I got up, had a shower, ate and then walked two miles to my mates....then walked two miles home afterwards....
> 
> *Value Basmati rice is cheap at asda/tesco, value tuna, 30 cooks value eggs at asda around £2.50, value oats. both tesco and asda are doing 3 packs of meat for £10... See where i'm going with this ?*
> 
> *Yes i know you're skint at the mo but when pay day comes...*
> 
> I have 5kg of rice in my cupboard. I'll only eat free range eggs (2.29 for 15 and we don't have an ASDA nearby anyway) Or I could go to the egg lady on the market - she has duck and goose eggs too  Pay day is not an issue - I'll be fine by then - my main bitch is about the next 12 days
> 
> Unfortunately my gearbox blew up 5 days into the month when I'd not even had chance to go shopping....
> 
> *You can plan your diet/training/life and take control in the areas that control is possible, e.g. write out your days eating BEFORE you eat anything, then you can be in control and know exactly when and what to eat etc*...
> 
> Agreed, and something I've done before which worked well. I can't get excited about pasta and rice though (especially as I don't really like them much)


In fact the planning has started - I know what I'm going to buy, and eat, I just need to get paid. 

A friend of mine was visiting town today. Got a text from another mate asking if I wanted dinner, and he came to pick me up. I've just eaten the biggest plate of chicken, stuffing, roasties, roast parsnips, Yorkshire pud, sprouts and gravy you've ever seen :thumb:

Was an interesting evening. I've managed NOT to land myself in hot water at least...


----------



## Beklet

Oh, and I'd prefer the cuddle, thanks


----------



## POPPA BEAR

So you walked fast and got your cardio done ? DON'T SAY YOU DID NOT COULD NOT DO CARDIO !!

Fair play to you for only eating free range eggs for twice the price, i usually cannot afford them.

Food is fuel, no need to be excited... It's fuel.

You're busting your butt in the gym, it's just diet and planning of your days, fitting in cardio and buying foods that you can afford for the whole month, not 3 weeks that you need to sort... Just my opinion...

or did ya wanna hear, it's ok we love ya it'll all be ok ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> So you walked fast and got your cardio done ? DON'T SAY YOU DID NOT COULD NOT DO CARDIO !!
> 
> *Didn't walk that fast...I went to bed at 4am, was up at 8am - moving was quite enough lol!*
> 
> Fair play to you for only eating free range eggs for twice the price, i usually cannot afford them.
> 
> *It's not a case of afford, as such. I just eat less eggs. I cannot bring myself to buy battery eggs and apart from economy eggs (which taste wrong), Sainsbury's only sell free range anyway * :thumbup1: * (and they're cheaper than Tesco's eggs here..)*
> 
> Food is fuel, no need to be excited... It's fuel.
> 
> *Not so much the issue, but in my brain, I see rice and pasta as nutritionally worthless. They are on my plate as filler if I'm still hungry after eating the 'good' stuff. To me, meat is full of protein and fat, fruit and veg are full of fibre, vitamins and minerals and so are some grains. Rice, pasta and similar are just bulk foods to me* *and pretty useless*. *Not even a bodybuilding thing - I've always been like that. Can't stand food that tastes of nothing :laugh:*
> 
> You're busting your butt in the gym, it's just diet and planning of your days, fitting in cardio and buying foods that you can afford for the whole month, not 3 weeks that you need to sort... Just my opinion...
> 
> *And a very valid one, however if my car had not thrown a spaz fit (or the layshaft hadn't) I wouldn't be in this crap lol*
> 
> or did ya wanna hear, it's ok we love ya it'll all be ok ?


No, I don't want to hear that, unless it's the truth. :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Well we do all love you, so stop whinging. :wub:


----------



## YoungGun

Those arms are bigger than mine:thumbup1:

Suppose that's not really an acheivment though:lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

howdy beks...aint been here in a while...hows the progress?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Well we do all love you, so stop whinging. :wub:


 :blush:



YoungGun said:


> Those arms are bigger than mine:thumbup1:
> 
> Suppose that's not really an acheivment though:lol:


Ha ha they're probably not - just look big cos I'm a midget :laugh:


----------



## YoungGun

Lol my arms are 13 inches, how big are yours?


----------



## Beklet

YoungGun said:


> Lol my arms are 13 inches, how big are yours?


13.5" flexed but then I'm carrying 30%+ bodyfat :lol:


----------



## YoungGun

LOL it seems i have made a mistake. I measured my "other" arm, yes that's the true size:whistling:

lol no they are 16.5, but very small for my height, you midgets have it easy:lol:


----------



## Chris1

Oi Bek, stop getting other blokes measurments you dirty dawg :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

YoungGun said:


> LOL it seems i have made a mistake. I measured my "other" arm, yes that's the true size:whistling:
> 
> lol no they are 16.5, but very small for my height, you midgets have it easy:lol:


PMSL not really.....being female makes building muscle difficult to start with


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Oi Bek, stop getting other blokes measurments you dirty dawg :tongue:


Other? I've not had yours yet......... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Chris1

Have never had someone to measure them recently :0

I wonder where I could find someone to measure me while I stand naked, just out of the shower, dripping wet???

Any ideas??


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Have never had someone to measure them recently :0
> 
> I wonder where I could find someone to measure me while I stand naked, just out of the shower, dripping wet???
> 
> Any ideas??


Plenty of ideas.....

Well, it's a difficult job but I'll volunteer to do the measuring - may have to bring you to your knees to measure your arms though.....  :whistling:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

See feeling better now !


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> See feeling Chris now !


Sadly not, but I can live in hope...... 

What IS making me feel better is after having had to go and find a tape measure, have also found the fat calipers, and my bodyfat hasn't gone up (in fact it's gone down an whole 1% to 32.5%) BUT my biceps have increased by half an inch :bounce:


----------



## Chris1

As long as you ventured to your knees afterwards, I'm sure we could have a deal 

you know, to measure the thighs


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> As long as you ventured to your knees afterwards, I'm sure we could have a deal
> 
> you know, to measure the thighs


Of course.....to see if those squats have been working.......can also measure using my hands....

You'll get cold standing there dripping though...may have to find some way of getting warm..:laugh:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> may have to bring you to your knees to measure your arms though.....  :whistling:


Just like Winnie, always got his nose stuck in your business! :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad

so this is where the sexual fest is tonight then?

i'll back out then and put my pants back on


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> so this is where the sexual fest is tonight then?
> 
> i'll back out then and put my pants back on


Oh no - may as well join in now you're here - everyone else has flaked out lol :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

So much to do - so little time and so much waiting for people. Waiting for my mate to come round so i can go to the gym, go to a barbeque, as it seems too late to go down the allotment :cursing:

And I'm waiting for the gearbox man to ring me and collect my car....

Arghh come ON people, half the day is gone already!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> So much to do - so little time and so much waiting for people. Waiting for my mate to come round so i can go to the gym, go to a barbeque, as it seems too late to go down the allotment :cursing:
> 
> And I'm waiting for the gearbox man to ring me and collect my car....
> 
> Arghh come ON people, half the day is gone already!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


pmsl.... know the feeling

I hate waiting for people to do stuff (phone O2 for example :cursing: ) pmsl!


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> As long as you ventured to your knees afterwards, I'm sure we could have a deal
> 
> you know, to measure the thighs


Might have to move the Johnson over just a bit to measure around the knee cap. :whistling:


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Might have to move the Johnson over just a bit to measure around the knee cap. :whistling:


agent johnson?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet....with the suckyness of weak shoulders, a curse I also suffer from, do you have any old injuries or anything that affect them? Maybe start doing rotator cuff exercises at the start of a workout to build up the strength a bit?


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Beklet....with the suckyness of weak shoulders, a curse I also suffer from, do you have any old injuries or anything that affect them? Maybe start doing rotator cuff exercises at the start of a workout to build up the strength a bit?


No injuries, and I do...

What is spectacularly annoying though is that when I ask repeatedly for a broomstick in order to improve my shoulder flexibility, i am constantly pushed towards other stretching exercises...FFS :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Will update in a bit - I have a throbbing evil headache, the screen glare is making it worse and I have meat sweats.....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> No injuries, and I do...
> 
> What is spectacularly annoying though is that when I ask repeatedly for a broomstick in order to improve my shoulder flexibility, i am constantly pushed towards other stretching exercises...FFS :cursing:


I bought my own broomstick and regularly freak my flatmates out by contorting with it...I naturally intersperse this with tackling the flat walls as practise for rugby.... :bounce:

You can get a broomstick/broomhandle, wooden one, for a couple of quid. Great investment.


----------



## Chris1

davetherave said:


> agent johnson?


Michael Johnson?


----------



## Beklet

And who thought my mood could get no worse????

Hah! :cursing:

Still nothing from the gearbox bloke - have left a message but not pleased. If my car is not fixed by 8am Tuesday, Portsmouth is just not happening, because I have no way to earn the money to get there :crying:

I have another friend willing to do the work for the same price, but he's having surgery tomorrow and needs a few days to recover, which is fair enough.

Gym earlier. Was OK. Didn't feel like doing deads cos I could feel a headache coming on (due to stress, worry and general p1ssed offedness) and I'd only have burst a blood vessel.....

Wide grip pulldowns

47kg x10

54kg x8

61kg x6

68kg x3 and a half....

Wide grip pull ups

12kg assistance 2x6

Good mornings (after being shown how to do them properly)

Bar 2x8

30kg x8

40kg x6

Barbell row

40kg x10

60kg x6

80kg x4

60kg x8

Straight arm pulldowns

24.5kg 2x8

28kg x8

Back extensions

15kg 3x10

Got fed an unexpected chicken leg on my return with the car, and then got a lift to a friend's barbeque (the ones who fed me roast dinner yesterday), where I managed to eat a massive home made burger, 3 chicken legs and 3 ribs. Didn't get rid of my headache so by the time I got home I had one of those headaches where bending forwards is agony, everything is extremely irritating and I also had meat sweats (Dave, you love them :laugh: )

Have taken painkillers, it's bearable now but I am so fed up it's not even funny. I hope no one upsets me at work tomorrow, I can't imagine it will end well :sad:


----------



## winger

Magic Johnson?


----------



## Beklet

There is no johnson here :sad:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> There is no johnson here :sad:


Well I am looking at him right now, we have eye contact as we speak.


----------



## Uriel

becklet, My shoulders were sh1te when I started training and were slow burners to come on but they are one of my best groups now, I fvcking love them.

Some parts just need a wee year or two to be brought on stick with it minx


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> Well I am looking at him right now, we have eye contact as we speak.


who's he attached to Winger? eye level? Carefull fella, he could be looking to poke the face off ya


----------



## winger

If I could poke my own face I would and brag about it too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> becklet, My shoulders were sh1te when I started training and were slow burners to come on but they are one of my best groups now, I fvcking love them.
> 
> Some parts just need a wee year or two to be brought on stick with it minx


Cheers mate- they were getting me down a bit 



winger said:


> If I could poke my own face I would and brag about it too. :thumbup1:


PMSL!!! :lol:

Oh, and after a disastrous start to the morning.......

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

 

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Beklet

So...the bad news.....

Mr Gearbox messed me around. :cursing:

Bloke who was selling me gearbox and clutch is now keeping the clutch for his own van. 

Reserve mate who could fit gearbox was having surgery today so needs a few days to recover :sad:

The good news...

A couple of mates are going to collect the gearbox and my car and fit it later this evening. It may not be a roaring success, without a new clutch, but barring any massive problems, it should work 

They're doing it gratis :thumbup1:

If all goes well and I DON'T need to buy a slightly more expensive clutch, it means I have a little bit of cash and can go to Portsmouth AND have enough for a bit of food while I'm there..... :bounce:

No matter whether I drive my car or my mate's tomorrow, I can go to Ripped Gym (will train legs if my hamstrings work tomorrow, barring that I'll train chest lol) 

Have to go pick up a mate's bird, and be taxi tonight, as mate will be doing my car but I can cope with that :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

YAY! Thought it was either good news or you had been raiding the Queen's Warehouse...


----------



## hackskii

Cool, sounds like you made out.

Clutches are not that expensive, hell the tranny is pulled anyway.


----------



## Chris1

Good going Beks. Things maybe looking up!! Dare I say.

Maybe you'll get some lovin' as well to finish the day off?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> YAY! Thought it was either good news or you had been raiding the Queen's Warehouse...


Ha ha I'm in enough trouble lol so no....but good news it is....



hackskii said:


> Cool, sounds like you made out.
> 
> Clutches are not that expensive, hell the tranny is pulled anyway.


Lol...er...clutch would be £55, to me £85 to the man on the street. But not required anyway.....would have thought they'd cost a bomb in the US, seeing as most cars are autos lol :laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Good going Beks. Things maybe looking up!! Dare I say.
> 
> Maybe you'll get some lovin' as well to finish the day off?


You may say.....

And sadly not - would have been a fantastic end to the day but instead......

After hearing nothing, my mate just got back, up to the elbows in black crap and handed me my keys.

My gearbox has been replaced, the old clutch works fine, my prop and diff are fine and NOT whining.  :thumb:

The whole fix cost me £40 for the gearbox, and payment in grovelling gratitude, beer and pizza for the labour.....

My temporary wing mirror is rubbish, I need a new clutch cable and the remaining whining is definitely a wheel bearing. Cheap enough....

So......

I WILL be driving to Harlow tomorrow and partaking in a session at the lovely Ripped Gym after the staff meeting. My cat WILL get her meds, and I WILL be able to get to Portsmouth :bounce: :rockon:

And how fvcking COOL is Ashes to Ashes??? It was an omen - set in 1982, and my car was made in 1982.....

And I want Gene Hunt to have my babies, the man is a GOD!!! :thumb: :tongue:

I have just driven home with the most manic grin on my face, giggling like a loon.....


----------



## Uriel

Aye, ye can't beat one in the Gene Hunt Beks!


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Aye, ye can't beat one in the Gene Hunt Beks!


Ha ha :laugh:

Mmm Gene Genie....... :drool: :drool: :lol:

(sorry Zara I like blonds lol )










Oh and I'd rag the hell out of that car!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Ha ha :laugh:
> 
> Mmm Gene Genie....... :drool: :drool: :lol:
> 
> (sorry Zara I like blonds lol )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I'd rag the hell out of that car!!!!! :thumb:


I take it you like cowboy boots


----------



## Chris1

Oi, i have more than a few pairs of cowboy boots!!!

Nuttin' wrong with them. Extremely straight as well. In fact I struggle to think of straighter item of clothing around :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> I take it you like cowboy boots


I like beefy Northerners, who are real men and don't take any crap (and drive cool cars) :thumb:



windsor81 said:


> Oi, i have more than a few pairs of cowboy boots!!!
> 
> Nuttin' wrong with them. Extremely straight as well. In fact I struggle to think of straighter item of clothing around :whistling:


I've seen the pics....

As it happens I have a very fetching pair myself - black with red snakeskin...unfortunately I have to get the oil on them as they are now not only tight around my calves but if I can actually get them on, cut off all circulation... :crying:


----------



## hackskii

Oil?

Someone say something about oil?

how about some hot coco butter, rubbed in deep into the tissue with some nice music and a sunset?

I mean for those boots..........lol


----------



## Beklet

Right...after a week of bitching, moaning and complaining....the car is working..took a little getting used to, but is all good so far :thumb:

Had a staff meeting today in the stuffiest, dreariest building in Harlow....after grabbing a bite to eat when the meeting finished at 2pm (and I was about to pass out from hunger, dehydration and heat exhaustion), i went to the lovely Ripped Gym :thumbup1:

I do like that gym.....few more people there but then was after 3 when I got there, but still plenty of space for me.

Still had DOMS from hell in my hamstrings from good mornings - have decided hamstrings belong in back day, so back they go (except today cos the standing leg curl is just too cool :laugh: )

After a bit of a warm up on the bike to loosen them off....

Squats

Bar x15

40kg x10

60kg 2x8

70kg x6 all ATG (no wraps or owt....not got any yet!)

Unilateral leg press (weight is per leg)

60kg x12

80kg x10

105kg 2x10 PB

Standing leg curl

10kg x10

15kg x10

20kg x8 PB

22.5kg x8 PB  (not bad with DOMS lol)

Unilateral leg extension (per leg)

10kg x10

20kg 3x6

Standing calf raise

190lbs x10

230lbs x8

250lbs x8 PB (for what it;s worth lol!)

Seated Hammer Strength calf raise thingy

210kg 4x8 PB

10 mins on treadmill to loosen legs off before drive home...

Not a bad session at all - a bit wary of squats today as the floor is ridged, which is a bit weird barefoot, but I more than made up for it, I think!!!

Just got home, had a bit of toast. Shortly I will be venturing to the supermarket and buying some lovely nice food. Fruit, veg and meat. And maybe some eggs. This is all good. Will even buy some food for the cat :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I dont know where to jump in the convo from the last few pages so I am just going to say HI Bek 

Nice work on the standing leg curls and calf raises...PB'S !!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> I dont know where to jump in the convo from the last few pages so I am just going to say HI Bek
> 
> Nice work on the standing leg curls and calf raises...PB'S !!!! :bounce: :bounce:


Thanks hun...jump in wherever you like - they're all friendly..amd I've cheered up a bit so it's safe to come back


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Thanks hun...jump in wherever you like - they're all friendly..amd I've cheered up a bit so it's safe to come back


Thanks Bek

Glad you're feeling better and have cheered up:thumbup1: Keep that chin up woman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

And my foot to the floor - is nice to have my car back, and my freedom!!!! :thumb:


----------



## STEGartz

Hey Beklet, just browsing around and read a bit of your log, good read.


----------



## dmcc

Chris I have seen those boots and you'd only look gayer if you were in full drag.


----------



## Beklet

STEGartz said:


> Hey Beklet, just browsing around and read a bit of your log, good read.


Cheers...don't mind the smut - it's all in fun...you may find some training somewhere.... :thumb:



dmcc said:


> Chris I have seen those boots and you'd only look gayer if you were in full drag.


This is good - if he looks gay, all the girlies will leave him alone....muahahahahaha!!!! :devil2:


----------



## Beklet

I trained chest and biceps today......was OK...lol

Hammer Strength wide grip chest press

30kg x10

50kg x8

70kg 2x6

80kg x6

Incline Bench

40kg x10

45kg x8

50kg x6

Flat bench flyes

12kg x10

14kg x10

16kg x10 PB? Probably - not done these for AGES 

EZ bar cable curl

13 - something x10

16 - something 2x8

Dumbbell Hammer curl

14kg 2x8

16kg x6

Concentration curl

8kg 2x8 dropset 6kg - failure

35 mins cardio

Then to allotment and 70 mins breaking up soil and digging :thumb:

Have just eaten an enormous stir fry and am going to have a well deserved hot bath 

Had a bag of Revels earlier - there was only ONE bloody orange one in the bag!! :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Glad to see/har you're a wee bit more positive darlin'

Your leg strength is awesome....and then I read your incline bench. Um. Damn???

I wantz videos to be mega jealous of.

How're you finding all the digging? Blisters? DOMS? Pics?


----------



## breamking

i know one orange one dont ya just hate that when it happens beklet


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Glad to see/har you're a wee bit more positive darlin'
> 
> Your leg strength is awesome....and then I read your incline bench. Um. Damn???
> 
> I wantz videos to be mega jealous of.
> 
> How're you finding all the digging? Blisters? DOMS? Pics?


Ah well the PMT has gone, ya see...... :whistling:

My bench is crap - really don't have the strength - there's an appalling vid of me attempting (and failing as I didn't get it low enough) 60kg bench somewhere on here...

When I'm feeling braver I'll go for the 30kg dumbbell press (only done 28kg so far) :thumb:

Dumbbell presses seem to put less strain on my shoulder but my wrists are weak and tend to give way if I don't wear wrist wraps :cursing:



breamking said:


> i know one orange one dont ya just hate that when it happens beklet


Especially when there were FOUR coffee ones :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## breamking

if ya wrists are a bit weak train them doing barbell oh b/bell wrist curls should get them stronger beklet

oh yeah coffee hate them lol


----------



## Beklet

breamking said:


> if ya wrists are a bit weak train them doing barbell oh b/bell wrist curls should get them stronger beklet
> 
> oh yeah coffee hate them lol


Not so much that - but my wrists are tiny...and the dumbbells are really wide so a nightmare to balance....that does remind me I forgot to do wrist curls earlier...oops!!! Will do them tomorrow....


----------



## breamking

lol beklet


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Ah well the PMT has gone, ya see...... :whistling:
> 
> My bench is crap - really don't have the strength - there's an appalling vid of me attempting (and failing as I didn't get it low enough) 60kg bench somewhere on here...
> 
> *When I'm feeling braver I'll go for the 30kg dumbbell press (only done 28kg so far) * :thumb:
> 
> Dumbbell presses seem to put less strain on my shoulder but my wrists are weak and tend to give way if I don't wear wrist wraps :cursing:
> 
> Only she says...ONLY!!!! I was impressed when I managed the 20s! FFS......*goes and sulks in a corner*
> 
> Especially when there were FOUR coffee ones :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## winger

FLY BY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Cheers...don't mind the smut - it's all in fun...you may find some training somewhere.... :thumb:
> 
> This is good - if he looks gay, all the girlies will leave him alone....muahahahahaha!!!! :devil2:


PMSL not that you are possessive or anything Beks .......going to find said boots .....


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> FLY BY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


Morning Winger.... :lol:



Jem said:


> PMSL not that you are possessive or anything Beks .......going to find said boots .....


Not possessive at all - more than willing to share with Darren :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

I DON'T LOOK GAY!!!!!!!

I act gay, there's a difference


----------



## Gym Bunny

windsor81 said:


> I DON'T LOOK GAY!!!!!!!
> 
> I act gay, there's a difference


 Still means you don't get any from the opposite sex though! :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Meh, tell me about it!!! :cursing:

Well, at least I have the love of Darren and Bek to keep me sane!


----------



## Uriel

windsor81 said:


> Meh, tell me about it!!! :cursing:
> 
> Well, at least I have the love of Darren and Bek to keep me sane!


And a Lick o' the old salty cat.....err or something


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Meh, tell me about it!!! :cursing:
> 
> Well, at least I have the love of Darren and Bek to keep me sane!


Ermm...in case you'd not noticed...I am actually female..


----------



## Beklet

Forgot was day off from gym today - instead I'm off to battle the very stony soil on the allotment and plant spuds.


----------



## evad

becklet is being naughty with soil and testicles

im shocked, never thought she was into scatting and conkers deep action

i am genuinly in shock, dirty article


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> I DON'T LOOK GAY!!!!!!!
> 
> I act gay, there's a difference


I act straighter than you do. Methinks the lady doth protest too much.


----------



## dmcc

So...... d'ya think I'm shexi, Janet?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha :laugh:
> 
> Mmm Gene Genie....... :drool: :drool: :lol:
> 
> (sorry Zara I like blonds lol )
> 
> Oh and I'd rag the hell out of that car!!!!! :thumb:


You are sooooooo welcome to him.... :lol:



Beklet said:


> Not possessive at all - more than willing to share with Darren :laugh:


I think we all have to share with Darren.... he has the same tastes as us :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Did someone say shaven-headed, tattooed rugby player??


----------



## Uriel

dmcc said:


> So...... d'ya think I'm shexi, Janet?


I don't get it mate.

They're all foaming at the Gash for you and you couldn't give a fat hairy fvck.

I'm going to bum you just to annoy them


----------



## dmcc

Bring it on, bitch.


----------



## Uriel

dmcc said:


> Bring it on, bitch.


yeah sod them, vagina = zip with this bad boy:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

dmcc said:


> Did someone say shaven-headed, tattooed rugby player??


Shotgun! That belongs to me!

Uriel I demand video evidence!


----------



## Uriel

Gym Bunny said:


> Uriel I demand video evidence!


No chance, you can find some other smut to flick yer bean to!

What me a Daz get up to shall be private, sweaty and very very rude. You'd not care for it


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> I can't be the only woman who finds gay (real gay, acts gay, looks gay ) men attractive can I?


Probably - I like my men to look and act very manly 



dmcc said:


> Did someone say shaven-headed, tattooed rugby player??


What? Where?? :drool:



Uriel said:


> What me a Daz get up to shall be private, sweaty and very very rude. You'd not care for it


Oh yes I would and it's my journal, so video, please!!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Uriel said:


> What me a Daz get up to shall be *private, sweaty and very very rude*. You'd not care for it


We would of course be training in a private gym and swearing a lot:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> becklet is being naughty with soil and testicles
> 
> im shocked, never thought she was into scatting and conkers deep action
> 
> i am genuinly in shock, dirty article


Ha ha no scat but bring on the conkers :thumb:



Uriel said:


> We would of course be training in a private gym and swearing a lot:laugh:


I'll film.......


----------



## Chris1

Well Dave and I tick the (sometimes) rugby players box.

Dave's ahead of me on the shaved head look though, been a while since i was cropped up top.

Did you say you want me to lick a salty cat Uriel? I'm sure there's a joke in that somewhere 

Of course I've noticed you're a girl sweety, it's trying to get people to recognise that I'm a man which is the problem :cursing:


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> it's trying to get people to recognise that I'm a man which is the problem :cursing:


Post a pic of your penis, that works about 100% of the time, just saying. :whistling:

Who knew that Bek's journal would out smut GB's journal....lol

GB, you better start stepping it up sister.


----------



## Chris1

There's another journal with smut in??

See you there Wingman!!


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> There's another journal with smut in??
> 
> See you there Wingman!!


Thanks for the heads up! Spartans! in wingers almost masculine voice.


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Post a pic of your penis, that works about 100% of the time, just saying. :whistling:
> 
> Who knew that Bek's journal would out smut GB's journal....lol
> 
> GB, you better start stepping it up sister.


You've not been paying attention to Jem's journal then either I take it and today i plan to catch up on BabyYoYos and smut that up, I mean contribute, to that too!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Well Dave and I tick the (sometimes) rugby players box.
> 
> Dave's ahead of me on the shaved head look though, been a while since i was cropped up top.
> 
> Did you say you want me to lick a salty cat Uriel? I'm sure there's a joke in that somewhere
> 
> Of course I've noticed you're a girl sweety, it's trying to get people to recognise that I'm a man which is the problem :cursing:


Oh, I recognise you're a man...... :lol:



winger said:


> Post a pic of your penis, that works about 100% of the time, just saying. :whistling:
> 
> Who knew that Bek's journal would out smut GB's journal....lol
> 
> GB, you better start stepping it up sister.


What? Not much smut in here - not from me, anyway.....



windsor81 said:


> There's another journal with smut in??
> 
> See you there Wingman!!


Pfft, I've been dumped....:sad:

Have had a comment though that this journal is looking like a cheap pick up joint.....as I've never been in one, I wouldn't know, but it's not even me doing the picking up - that's just not on!!


----------



## jw007

Quick drive by

Bit Natty for me so cant hang around

All seems fine here as does Z journal

Nothing constructive to add.....as usual.....

Keep up good work, err looking awesome......errr ar5e shots????

Thanks for reading


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Quick drive by
> 
> Bit Natty for me so cant hang around
> 
> All seems fine here as does Z journal
> 
> Nothing constructive to add.....as usual.....
> 
> Keep up good work, err looking awesome......errr ar5e shots????
> 
> Thanks for reading


Ha ha you've just rendered my thread non natty...... :lol:

Nothing? How about some advice on how to lift heavy without knackering my shoulders....

Liar.....lol and ar5e shots are in the AL.

Nice to see you're following so closely......


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Ha ha you've just rendered my thread non natty...... :lol:
> 
> Nothing? How about some advice on how to lift heavy without knackering my shoulders....
> 
> *Liar.....lol and ar5e shots are in the AL.*
> 
> Nice to see you're following so closely......


Dont go there often as a lot of time ends up a pathetic stomach turning flirt fest with the usual suspects ruining threads, and I find it hard enough to keep raw eggs and stella down as it is:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Dont go there often as a lot of time ends up a pathetic stomach turning flirt fest with the usual suspects ruining threads, and I find it hard enough to keep raw eggs and stella down as it is:whistling:


Ha ha you're not wrong.......journals are going that way too, a bit :sad:

But, providing you don't have a belly of stella and eggs, saves you trawling through it all...

*
*WARNING - link NSFW**

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/37403-stockings-suspenders-189.html#post844521


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Ha ha you're not wrong.......journals are going that way too, a bit :sad:
> 
> But, providing you don't have a belly of stella and eggs, saves you trawling through it all...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/37403-stockings-suspenders-189.html#post844521


I already repped you for that, ginger hair an all PMSL


----------



## Chris1

jw007 said:


> Dont go there often as a lot of time ends up a pathetic *stomach turning flirt fest* with the usual suspects ruining threads, and I find it hard enough to keep raw eggs and stella down as it is:whistling:


Did someone call me?


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> I already repped you for that, ginger hair an all PMSL


Pfft and I don't smell of p1ss cos my hair isn't natty!!! :laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Did someone call me?


You're not stomach turning.......well, not in a bad way


----------



## evad

jw007 said:


> Dont go there often as a lot of time ends up a pathetic stomach turning flirt fest with the usual suspects ruining threads, and I find it hard enough to keep raw eggs and stella down as it is:whistling:


agree fully mate, sometimes i stab myself in the eye with a pen rather then read threads, it's quite farcical to be honest (sorry i just wanted to say farcical)

anyway what do you mean becklet? we are where the diet is, good diets are for them nazi's (sometimes referred to as thin people) so i dont need one :lol:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> agree fully mate, sometimes i stab myself in the eye with a pen rather then read threads, it's quite farcical to be honest (sorry i just wanted to say farcical)
> 
> anyway what do you mean becklet? we are where the diet is, good diets are for them nazi's (sometimes referred to as thin people) so i dont need one :lol:


Ha ha Farcical is a great word!!! But you're right......prob makes us miserable prudish spoilsports or something.......but then I'm enjoying myself.....and you can bake cakes 

My diet is very good - Jaffa Cakes are good, King Size Twix's are good, JD is VERY good, cheese is excellent....lol :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Ha ha you're not wrong.......journals are going that way too, a bit :sad:
> 
> But, providing you don't have a belly of stella and eggs, saves you trawling through it all...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/37403-stockings-suspenders-189.html#post844521


Oh man, why did I click on that link at work? :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Oh man, why did I click on that link at work? :cursing:


Oops sorry!!! Will edit...

:blush:


----------



## evad

hackskii said:


> Oh man, why did I click on that link at work? :cursing:


so you could pull your penis of course

it was a rhetorical question mate :lol:



> Ha ha Farcical is a great word!!! But you're right......prob makes us miserable prudish spoilsports or something.......but then I'm enjoying myself.....and you can bake cakes


hahaha (ex) rugby playing doorman with a bad temper, bald head and beard in a pinnie baking a cake :thumbup1:

im not sure im prudish but if i wanted to flirt with someone id do more hours on the doors, i dont want to read a load of rock-on holding lads pulling their penis' over some other bloke who is pretendign to be a bird with a fake nose :cursing:

anyway it's your journal so ..... go jaffa cakes :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> hahaha (ex) rugby playing doorman with a bad temper, bald head and beard in a pinnie baking a cake :thumbup1:
> 
> *Do you have tattoos??? *
> 
> im not sure im prudish but if i wanted to flirt with someone id do more hours on the doors, i dont want to read a load of rock-on holding lads pulling their penis' over some other bloke who is pretendign to be a bird with a fake nose :cursing:
> 
> anyway it's your journal so ..... go jaffa cakes :thumbup1:


I liked the lemon and lime Jaffa Cakes :thumb:

I'm not prudish either but still.....I can't flirt in real life though - I just end up being offensive..... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Oops sorry!!! Will edit...
> 
> :blush:


You can leave it up there, just put not work safe or something, I should have known better.


----------



## evad

hahaha no tat's im afraid, have some nice scars, red ears and a nose that goes flat if you press it but looks normal if not

such a catch 



> I can't flirt in real life though - I just end up being offensive....


hahaha at least that wasnt you on the phone today then flirting with me to try and find out a competitors price, she was good at it too but i managed to not reveal anything hahaha


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> hahaha no tat's im afraid, have some nice scars, red ears and a nose that goes flat if you press it but looks normal if not
> 
> such a catch
> 
> hahaha at least that wasnt you on the phone today then flirting with me to try and find out a competitors price, she was good at it too but i managed to not reveal anything hahaha


My nose is on the p1ss lol due to repeated breakage as a child.....

Gym today, was a reasonable one....

10 mins cardio to get the creaky bits moving.....

Lateral raise machine

15kg x10

20kg x10

25kg x10 (just)

Hammer strength shoulder press

30kg x10

40kg x10

50kg x8

Upright row

17.5kg x10

24,5kg 2x6

Reverse pec deck

33kg x10

40kg x8

47kg x6

Skullcrusher superset with CGBP

17.5kg x1 0/10

20kg x 10/10

25kg x 8/8

Reverse grip pulldown thingy

5kg x10

7.5kg x8

10kg x8

Now to work out what to wear tonight......think I may have to alter a top which for once, is too BIG!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha Farcical is a great word!!! But you're right......prob makes us miserable prudish spoilsports or something.......but then I'm enjoying myself.....and you can bake cakes
> 
> My diet is very good - Jaffa Cakes are good, King Size Twix's are good, JD is VERY good, cheese is excellent....lol :laugh:


Diet sounds awesome he he!

Prudish perhaps but agree with all said.

AL makes me cringe sometimes and i find it boring now.

Am glad my journal has been bit quiet too if the alternative is how some of the others are.

May shock some people, but some of us come on here because we are interested in bodybuilding pmsl....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara-Leoni said:


> Diet sounds awesome he he!
> 
> Prudish perhaps but agree with all said.
> 
> AL makes me cringe sometimes and i find it boring now.
> 
> Am glad my journal has been bit quiet too if the alternative is how some of the others are.
> 
> May shock some people, but some of us come on here because we are interested in bodybuilding pmsl....


 Zara....Zara.....Your journal is full of interesting facts and info (and ****s) I for one, and I would like to add in an interested in BB and not perving in any way, shape, or form, am extremely interested in your progress.

It is actually quite inspiring to see the changes from week to week as you diet down for contest. Though, that said, I love going green with envy at Beklets thread. Enough brown nosing. Can't want to see the comp pics! :rockon:


----------



## winger

I like all the p1ss taking on the journals myself. Reading how much weight a person can or cant push or pull really isn't a good read IMO.

Bring on the smut and sh1t talk and if you don't like it pack sand!


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> I like all the p1ss taking on the journals myself. Reading how much weight a person can or cant push or pull really isn't a good read IMO.
> 
> Bring on the smut and sh1t talk and if you don't like it pack sand!


 Which is why we love you in our journals baby! How is The One going?


----------



## Chris1

Meh, I don't really know why I'm here. Perving is good though, but I do still love my PL/BB. Although most of the times it's only numbers some people put up here and I have the feeling that some people HUGELY overestimate there actual lifts!!

Probably the same people who are partly responsible for the nausea I feel when I venture outside of the journals I frequent.

90% of it on here is cool though and light hearted


----------



## Gym Bunny

windsor81 said:


> Meh, I don't really know why I'm here. Perving is good though, but I do still love my PL/BB. Although most of the times it's only numbers some people put up here and I have the feeling that some people HUGELY overestimate there actual lifts!!
> 
> Probably the same people who are partly responsible for the nausea I feel when I venture outside of the journals I frequent.
> 
> 90% of it on here is cool though and light hearted


 Ahem. Anyone who lies about their lifts only cheats themselves.....i am sure you don't, I would put money on Beks and Tan not doing it and frankly my bro would laugh himself silly if I did.

:lol:


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Which is why we love you in our journals baby! How is The One going?


2nd day without it and feel much better.



Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. Anyone who lies about their lifts only cheats themselves.....i am sure you don't, I would put money on Beks and Tan not doing it and frankly my bro would laugh himself silly if I did.
> 
> :lol:


Well I don't think that happens as much but if a guy squats but doesn't go parallel but squats the same level every workout, then him recording his lifts is actual for him.

It's the guys that put on a suit, belt, straps, wraps and only god knows what and claims a huge lift and never mentions his lifting aids then Houston, we have a problem. :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> 2nd day without it and feel much better.
> 
> *
> Really? You think you got shut down babe? Not good!*
> 
> Well I don't think that happens as much but if a guy squats but doesn't go parallel but squats the same level every workout, then him recording his lifts is actual for him.
> 
> It's the guys that put on a suit, belt, straps, wraps and only god knows what and claims a huge lift and never mentions his lifting aids then Houston, we have a problem. :whistling:


 OK ok! But a 1/4 or 1/2 squat is only that! PL equipped lifts are a different kettle o fish altogether n the guys/gals usually state that.

After alll, PL stance is usually a hell o a lot wider than normal.


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> OK ok! But a 1/4 or 1/2 squat is only that! PL equipped lifts are a different kettle o fish altogether n the guys/gals usually state that.
> 
> After alll, PL stance is usually a hell o a lot wider than normal.


Well I always do a heavy compound movement, (bench, squat, dead-lift) then maybe another movement and then an isolation movement.

As far as width, it is pretty thick...lol


----------



## Chris1

Powerlifting is the only way for me :0

If I was going to lie about my lifts, trust me, I would make them a hell of a lot bigger than they are 

No, I think some of the guys will get what I am talking about. At the end of the day though Bunny you're right, you're only cheating yourself. I'm happy knowing that when I go to the expo and meet people, if they asked me to show them what i can do, I would be able to reproduce the same or more thsn I do on here.

Meh, mines not that thick, but it's strong as an ox :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

How do I put this delicately?

Explosive power FTW!


----------



## Chris1

No need to be delicate in here!! Me and the Wingman were built to last


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> No need to be delicate in here!! Me and the Wingman were built to last


Damn he is good, if I was a female I would want to bear his children.


----------



## Chris1

Guess we'll just have to settle for sex now until the scientific world makes it possible


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> Guess we'll just have to settle for sex now until the scientific world makes it possible


I am in! Notice how I took top position...lol

Rethinking all the baby stuff and I really don't want my boyish figure compromised, so maybe you should carry the child and I can pay you massive amount's of child support.

But winger goes for full custody and you are left with stretch marks and, well no kid. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

But a sh1t load of money 

Deal!!!


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> I like all the p1ss taking on the journals myself. Reading how much weight a person can or cant push or pull really isn't a good read IMO.
> 
> Bring on the smut and sh1t talk and if you don't like it pack sand!


P1ss taking is fine......bit of smut is fine, but Chris, Darren, Zara and Dave know what I mean lol :laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Meh, I don't really know why I'm here. Perving is good though, but I do still love my PL/BB. Although most of the times it's only numbers some people put up here and I have the feeling that some people HUGELY overestimate there actual lifts!!
> 
> Probably the same people who are partly responsible for the nausea I feel when I venture outside of the journals I frequent.
> 
> 90% of it on here is cool though and light hearted


Perv away...and I feel the same nausea......

Ha ha I really don't overestimate my lifts - there's no point....sometimes I get the feeling people think I do - I'm sure I've surprised a couple of people lol :lol:

No point lying about anything - face it - I could come on here say I lift silly weights, I've been dieting and lost loads and am in near comp condition....but then in less than 48 hours, the entire board would know I've been lying 



windsor81 said:


> Powerlifting is the only way for me :0
> 
> If I was going to lie about my lifts, trust me, I would make them a hell of a lot bigger than they are
> 
> No, I think some of the guys will get what I am talking about. At the end of the day though Bunny you're right, you're only cheating yourself. I'm happy knowing that when I go to the expo and meet people, if they asked me to show them what i can do, I would be able to reproduce the same or more thsn I do on here.
> 
> *Meh, mines not that thick, but it's strong as an ox * :whistling:


Not easily broken then?????

:w00t:



windsor81 said:


> Guess we'll just have to settle for sex now until the scientific world makes it possible


Fine with me.......Not sure I could have a baby, even for you - would be a cute one though.......all big blue eyes and curly hair lol (ha ha I KNOW you have curly hair too....  )

Urghhh.....for the first time in months I have a vague hangover. Typical. I did have a headache while out last night though but I've just this minute got home and eaten the remainder of the chocolate biscuits for breakfast - still starving so off to shop for bread....toast is great hangover food (and I can't have crisps) :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

I only look in on 3 or 4 journal's really that I enjoy.

I don't mind what anyone gets up to on here so long as they are happy even a bit of flirtation!

I do think some of the long flirtations with only 2 people should be taken to PM or facebook or something just because if you look at it on the public board I kind of feel like I'm intruding.....but it's on a public forum


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> I only look in on 3 or 4 journal's really that I enjoy.
> 
> *Hope this is one of them......lol so do I - though I sometimes drop into others*
> 
> I don't mind what anyone gets up to on here so long as they are happy even a bit of flirtation!
> 
> I do think some of the long flirtations with only 2 people should be taken to PM or facebook or something just because if you look at it on the public board I kind of feel like I'm intruding.....but it's on a public forum


Yeah, I've had a couple of comments that they don't know where to post as it seems they're intruding which is just wrong.....but the flirtations here are shared around - everyone gets some :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Yeah I look in Your journal regular Beks.... I'm waiting to buy a new hat when Winnie finally pops the question..lol


----------



## Uriel

You know he's going to kick your office door in wearing his best white uniform (with a Myoplex bar poking out the pocket so people know he trains)...

"Love lifts us Where we Belong" blasting out his I phone.....

A gerbal hanging out his ring piece (like his hero Rikki Gere)

And he'll whisk you off to a life of filth.

(dmcc will catch the bouquet)


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> You know he's going to kick your office door in wearing his best white uniform (with a Myoplex bar poking out the pocket so people know he trains)...
> 
> "Love lifts us Where we Belong" blasting out his I phone.....
> 
> A gerbal hanging out his ring piece (like his hero Rikki Gere)
> 
> And he'll whisk you off to a life of filth.
> 
> (dmcc will catch the bouquet)


PMSL!!!! 

I'm already living a life of filth - you should see this desk... :lol:

The door nazis will think he's one of ours if he's in uniform anyway.....:laugh:

Is Darren gonna be maid of honour?


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Is Darren gonna be maid of honour?


Of corse, once he's got out that gerbil suit I mentioned:laugh:


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Damn he is good, if I was a female I would want to bear his children.


of all the comments i felt this one was the most appropriate to make a comment on

i said god damn

on a side note get some house vodka down you, we went the usual place £2 for a double, get in :lol:

nice lifting by the way


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> of all the comments i felt this one was the most appropriate to make a comment on
> 
> i said god damn
> 
> on a side note get some house vodka down you, we went the usual place £2 for a double, get in :lol:
> 
> nice lifting by the way


Lol the world would end if men had to give birth......

Saounds good but voddy makes me vioent (though it now seems JD makes me depressed, may have to find another drink :sad: )

Ha ha thanks - I do pop in the gym occasionally :laugh:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Lol the world would end if men had to give birth......
> 
> Saounds good but voddy makes me vioent (though it now seems JD makes me depressed, may have to find another drink :sad: )
> 
> Ha ha thanks - I do pop in the gym occasionally :laugh:


well due to an experience many many years back all whiskey makes me honk my penis off, even the smell can induce vomitting, shame really as i used to drink bells all night

so it's either vodka or bacardi for me, i try to stay off spirits though as i can supp pints all night but i can get violent no matter what i am drinking

however the new game to play is put your hands on your bell end and then see if you can get them in someone elses mouth, it really is as good fun as it sounds

another game is to wait until your mate is having a dump, abuse the toilet attendant, steal his spray soap, stand in the next cubicle and spray it on your mates head as he dumps

im so mature :lol:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> well due to an experience many many years back all whiskey makes me honk my penis off, even the smell can induce vomitting, shame really as i used to drink bells all night
> 
> so it's either vodka or bacardi for me, i try to stay off spirits though as i can supp pints all night but i can get violent no matter what i am drinking
> 
> *however the new game to play is put your hands on your bell end and then see if you can get them in someone elses mouth, it really is as good fun as it sounds*
> 
> another game is to wait until your mate is having a dump, abuse the toilet attendant, steal his spray soap, stand in the next cubicle and spray it on your mates head as he dumps
> 
> im so mature :lol:


PMSL most men spend the night trying to get the bell end in someone else's mouth, not their cheesy hands......:laugh:

That could work quite well from a woman's point of view as well...even more grim at certain times....eurgh that's rank lol


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> PMSL most men spend the night trying to get the bell end in someone else's mouth, not their cheesy hands......:laugh:
> 
> That could work quite well from a woman's point of view as well...even more grim at certain times....eurgh that's rank lol


hahaha i lost count of how many people looked at us as we were effectively dancing with mohammed ali style boxing dancing whilst jabbing and trying to insert our fingers into the other lads mouth, god knows where this idea came from (it will of been mine though)

and after a few people saw this it undoubtadley removed the possibility of getting our wangs into other peoples mouths :lol:

doormen should not drink as you spend all your weekends stopping other people doing stuff liek this, then you do it all when you go out :thumb:

you see, next time your drunk in a bar you will try it now :lol:


----------



## dmcc

How is it that I turn my back for one minute and Winger, Chris and Bek are shacked up in some kind of 3-way and I am in drag fighting for a bunch of flowers??? :confused1:


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> How is it that I turn my back for one minute and Winger, Chris and Bek are shacked up in some kind of 3-way and I am in drag fighting for a bunch of flowers??? :confused1:


you have to watch these gay folk mate, turn your back and your in a whole world of trouble :lol:

i was going to say "in a world of 5hit" as a quote from full metal jacket but thought better of it :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Yeah, me and the Wingman went on a bit of a spam fest last night. It's fun playing when all you children are in bed 

Uriel, you just made me p1ss myself with the Officer and a Gentleman speech. Darren in a gerbil suit, I would pay GOOD money to see that!!!


----------



## evad

windsor81 said:


> Yeah, me and the Wingman went on a bit of a spam fest last night. It's fun playing when all you children are in bed
> 
> Uriel, you just made me p1ss myself with the Officer and a Gentleman speech. Darren in a gerbil suit, I would pay GOOD money to see that!!!


i'll have you know i was not in bed, how dare you

i was a drunken mess trying to order scram in burger king, then had to leave it to get on the bus


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> i'll have you know i was not in bed, how dare you
> 
> i was a drunken mess trying to order scram in burger king, then had to leave it to get on the bus


Ha ha I was a drunken mess eating dry chips too fast, getting indigestion and trying not to punch someone.....:laugh:


----------



## Beklet

No gym yesterday - cardio consisted of extreme hoovering, powerwalking to pub and swearing at car park machines in a heated manner....

Should not drink 2 nights in a row oops lol at least I'm OK this morning....

Got home and found some rather nice eye candy on my phone, yay!!! :thumb: :drool:

Am up, panicking and probably have a massive spot I've not seen yet that's glaringly obvious to everyone else.....

:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Oooooo, who was the eye candy??

Anyone we know?


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> Oooooo, who was the eye candy??
> 
> Anyone we know?


Bump


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## winger

Greekgoddess said:


> Extreme hoovering, speed shopping, advanced swearing techniques, not suffering fools gladly, over partying and paralised sunbathing just about covers my workouts this weekend, sounds like you are on the same workout as me. Enjoy!


Now if you add H.I.I.T. masturbation you just described my last few workouts.


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Oooooo, who was the eye candy??
> 
> Anyone we know?


Heh heh I wonder.........


----------



## dmcc

Wasn't me, I swear.


----------



## Beklet

Hectic weekend....got to Pompey, after slight altercation with dopey hotel staff, got to the venue, got seated with Zara (obviously), Darren, Patrick and Martin, so the day was going to be entertaining right from the start.... :lol:

Was introduced to Incredible Bulk and Willsey(? sorry I'm crap with names I really am)

Also met Zak (and friends), Joe, Curlie, Luke and said hi to a couple of others (sorry if I've missed anyone out I'm notoriously rubbish at this sort of thing)

Award for comedy one-liners and ascerbic wit goes to Martin... 

Ate pizza too fast and got bellyache....

Did get back in time to see Tom win his class :thumb:

Was a good day and very much enjoyed - thanks to everyone who made it such a great day.....still debating NABBA next week or the Expo, depends on cash really...

After the show, was a comedy of errors trying to get back to the hotel as Google Maps told me I was in the sea, and although I followed the directions (I can read maps very well normally), we still ended up taking the scenic route...just because it was easier!! Did mean we drove past a Spar so could get real milk for the coffee though..... :laugh:

Journey back uneventful, apart from annoyingly slow M25 and having to stop in Luton for food as I refuse to pay extortionate airport parking prices just so I can stuff my face.....

On way home thought I may as well go to the gym, as I felt fine...realised this was probably NOT the case as I dozed off between sets on the cable row.....  :lol:

Therefore workout was light, through the motions and just there for something to do as I'd been sitting on my arris in a car all day...

Cardio 15 mins

Lat pulldown

40kg x8

47kg x8 (should have known something was up when these felt really heavy)

54kg x6

Cable row

40kg x8

1 minute snooze 

47kg x8

57kg x8

Straight arm pulldown

17.5kg x10

24.5kg 2x8

SLDL

40kg x8

60kg 2x8

Seated leg curl (thought lying down would have been dangerous!!)

35kg x10

45kg 2x8

Back extensions

10kg 3x10

Had protein shake then went to collect my car.....

Was impressed to note it had been cleaned, and that the gearbox change now means my reversing lights work for the first time in all the time I've owned the car :thumb:

I am absolutely shattered....may update more later when I think of it.....


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Wasn't me, I swear.


Ha ha no it wasn't......I was tempted yesterday to text Chris to say 'I hugged Darren.....ner ner ner ner ner!'...but that would have been cruel


----------



## dmcc

He'd have been jealous. Though Zara got in first  All I saw was a mad flash of blonde and pink flinging itself at my neck.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> He'd have been jealous. Though Zara got in first  All I saw was a mad flash of blonde and pink flinging itself at my neck.... :lol:


True :laugh:

I don't hug enough, lol missed a couple of decent opportunities yesterday :devil2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> True :laugh:
> 
> I don't hug enough, lol missed a couple of decent opportunities yesterday :devil2:


 Hug Hug HUGGGGGG!!!! And squeeze.

Sounds like it was a great show. Liking the SLDL too. I can't do em for toffee so you have a lot of respect lady!


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Hug Hug HUGGGGGG!!!! And squeeze.
> 
> Sounds like it was a great show. Liking the SLDL too. I can't do em for toffee so you have a lot of respect lady!


Ha ha was a feeble weight though....falling asleep all over the equipment is NOT a good idea!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Ha ha was a feeble weight though....falling asleep all over the equipment is NOT a good idea!!!


 No...I will give you that falling asleep while doing ANY kind of DL or squat is a very bad idea....but hell, I'm impressed you even went to the gym!


----------



## evad

I've had Chris on the phone, he's inconsolable after reading about the huggage

poor soul

sldl's are the work of the devil


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> I've had Chris on the phone, he's inconsolable after reading about the huggage
> 
> poor soul
> 
> sldl's are the work of the devil


Tough sh1t. He'll live.......and I'm sure he'll get far more than huggage from Darren :lol:

They are indeed, but not as much as lateral raises are - for some reason I can't do them for sh1t....

Oh forgot to mention I got Martin on his knees, at the show :laugh: 

I am in a bloody strange mood....


----------



## Beklet

Hmmmmm post weekend comedown.......oh boy......


----------



## winger

Any pics? I want to see the UK-M crew.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Any pics? I want to see the UK-M crew.


Not from me...I was too lazy, and don't recall anyone taking any pics either....


----------



## Beklet

Why the hell do I have a massive black bruise at the top of my thigh??? :confused1:

Dreading work today. Officially have a new manager. Ack.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

windsor81 said:


> Oooooo, who was the eye candy??
> 
> Anyone we know?


  :lol:



Beklet said:


> Hectic weekend....got to Pompey, after slight altercation with dopey hotel staff, got to the venue, got seated with Zara (obviously), Darren, Patrick and Martin, so the day was going to be entertaining right from the start.... :lol:
> 
> Was introduced to Incredible Bulk and Willsey(? sorry I'm crap with names I really am)
> 
> Also met Zak (and friends), Joe, Curlie, Luke and said hi to a couple of others (sorry if I've missed anyone out I'm notoriously rubbish at this sort of thing)
> 
> Award for comedy one-liners and ascerbic wit goes to Martin...
> 
> Ate pizza too fast and got bellyache....
> 
> Did get back in time to see Tom win his class :thumb:
> 
> Was a good day and very much enjoyed - thanks to everyone who made it such a great day.....still debating NABBA next week or the Expo, depends on cash really...
> 
> After the show, was a comedy of errors trying to get back to the hotel as Google Maps told me I was in the sea, and although I followed the directions (I can read maps very well normally), we still ended up taking the scenic route...just because it was easier!! Did mean we drove past a Spar so could get real milk for the coffee though..... :laugh:
> 
> Journey back uneventful, apart from annoyingly slow M25 and having to stop in Luton for food as I refuse to pay extortionate airport parking prices just so I can stuff my face.....
> 
> On way home thought I may as well go to the gym, as I felt fine...realised this was probably NOT the case as I dozed off between sets on the cable row.....  :lol:
> 
> Therefore workout was light, through the motions and just there for something to do as I'd been sitting on my arris in a car all day...
> 
> Cardio 15 mins
> 
> Lat pulldown
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 47kg x8 (should have known something was up when these felt really heavy)
> 
> 54kg x6
> 
> Cable row
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 1 minute snooze
> 
> 47kg x8
> 
> 57kg x8
> 
> Straight arm pulldown
> 
> 17.5kg x10
> 
> 24.5kg 2x8
> 
> SLDL
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 60kg 2x8
> 
> Seated leg curl (thought lying down would have been dangerous!!)
> 
> 35kg x10
> 
> 45kg 2x8
> 
> Back extensions
> 
> 10kg 3x10
> 
> Had protein shake then went to collect my car.....
> 
> Was impressed to note it had been cleaned, and that the gearbox change now means my reversing lights work for the first time in all the time I've owned the car :thumb:
> 
> I am absolutely shattered....may update more later when I think of it.....


They cleaned your car for you? Bonus!! :thumb:

I was knackered too..... cardio ended up being a power walk with the dog and some housework pmsl......



dmcc said:


> He'd have been jealous. Though Zara got in first  All I saw was a mad flash of blonde and pink flinging itself at my neck.... :lol:


hehehehe........ thats me 



Beklet said:


> True :laugh:
> 
> I don't hug enough, lol missed a couple of decent opportunities yesterday :devil2:


I hugged everyone I wanted to hug


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Any pics? I want to see the UK-M crew.


I dont think anyone took any at all tbh..... didn't occur to me either.

All I can tell you is we all looked bloody fantastic


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol:
> 
> I hugged everyone I wanted to hug


I didn't get a hug.... :crying: :laugh:



Zara-Leoni said:


> I dont think anyone took any at all tbh..... didn't occur to me either.
> 
> All I can tell you is we all looked bloody fantastic


We did indeed - think I didn't bother cos the pics looked dodgy on Martin's phone and his camera better than mine so figured it wasn't worth bothering...


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> All I can tell you is we all looked bloody fantastic


Never doubted that for a second.


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Never doubted that for a second.


only cos you knew i wasn't going/invited/welcome :lol:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> only cos you knew i wasn't going/invited/welcome :lol:


Pfft you would have been very welcome - could have kept the riff raff out (except me lol) 

Today's workout better than yesterday's - not PBs or amazing feats of strength but I worked hard....

Hammer strength chest press

40kg 2x10

60kg x10

70kg x8

80kg x5

Incline bench

40kg x10

45kg x8

50kg x6 Annoyed cos wanted to go for 52.5kg but struggled with 50kg....

Pec Deck (don't normally use this cos I find it uncomfortable to use but had no choice today)

33kg x10

40kg 2x8

Bicep cable curl (didn't go to heavy cos was a straight bar and they cane my wrists)

15kg 3x8

Dumbbell hammer curl

14kg 2x8

16kg x6

Concentration curl

6kg 2x15 ow.

30 mins cardio

Have cheered up a little bit. Have had various bollockings today for being such an idiot and have taken them on board.....still miserable as sin though - just less inclined to stomp around grunting at everyone.... :laugh:

Leg day tomorrow. Can't remember the exact details, will have to try to find them however be assured that if i complete the workout, driving home may be a bit of a challenge....so will walking up the stairs to my 2nd floor flat....oh boy!!! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Oh and some good news (for me, not for anyone that lives in Essex, I expect...  )

I currently have 2 opportunities in next few weeks to train at Hercules Gym.....with the possibility of more to come 

So in theory, in May I should get to train at Ironworx, New Image AND Hercules - yay!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Have i bollocked you today ? (can't remember but don't think so)


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Have i bollocked you today ? (can't remember but don't think so)


I believe you have threatened to slap me.......... 

However it is nice to see you here, I fear I have been abandoned!!! mg:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> I fear I have been abandoned!!! mg:


We love you and will always and I mean that, always love and watch over you. Now first let's establish who we are :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Now first let's establish who we are :confused1:


Looks like you and Neil.......:laugh:

Leg day today. This is going to be a whole world of pain for me - this is a good thing as the two managers from hell will be in today and I'll get in less trouble if I train legs at the gym and not by stamping on their heads... :lol:


----------



## dawse

Beklet said:


> Oh and some good news (for me, not for anyone that lives in Essex, I expect...  )
> 
> I currently have 2 opportunities in next few weeks to train at Hercules Gym.....with the possibility of more to come
> 
> So in theory, in May I should get to train at Ironworx, *New Image* AND Hercules - yay!!!!!!


Woop! Woop! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

When you coming to see me??? It better not be when Im on me hols! :ban:

Hopefully I will be fighting fit again when you visit so we can traumatize the guys again! What fun! xx

Oh, and Ive change my hair colour......again!!! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r

> Leg day today. This is going to be a whole world of pain for me - this is a good thing as the two managers from hell will be in today and I'll get in less trouble if I train legs at the gym and not by stamping on their heads...


YOU HAVE SAME MANAGERS AS ME!?

Pmsl 

Dan


----------



## Chris1

I'm still here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Ooh the wanderer returns . . And new faces too! I think they have a school for horrible managers lol just had to watch them sucking up to each other *vomit*


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm waiting for the killer leg workout and subsequent being carried out the gym routine!


----------



## Chris1

Beklet said:


> *Tough sh1t.* He'll live.......and I'm sure he'll get far more than huggage from Darren :lol:
> 
> They are indeed, but not as much as lateral raises are - for some reason I can't do them for sh1t....
> 
> Oh forgot to mention I got Martin on his knees, at the show :laugh:
> 
> I am in a bloody strange mood....


Ouch....that stings.

I shall be at expo, then we'll see the quality REALLY boosted!

As long as I don't get drunk and naked again.

So Bek, this eye candy on your phone that you received. Tell us more, was he hot? Would you?? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> I shall be at expo, then we'll see the quality REALLY boosted!
> 
> As long as I don't get drunk and naked again.


Well that's my plans ruined.


----------



## Beklet

dawse said:


> Woop! Woop! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> When you coming to see me??? It better not be when Im on me hols! :ban:
> 
> Hopefully I will be fighting fit again when you visit so we can traumatize the guys again! What fun! xx
> 
> Oh, and Ive change my hair colour......again!!! LOL! :lol:


Ha ha two weeks.....prob on the Thursday as usual - though can do Tuesday, probably if not.......



Gym Bunny said:


> I'm waiting for the killer leg workout and subsequent being carried out the gym routine!


I walked out of the gym



windsor81 said:


> Ouch....that stings.
> 
> I shall be at expo, then we'll see the quality REALLY boosted!
> 
> As long as I don't get drunk and naked again.
> 
> So Bek, this eye candy on your phone that you received. Tell us more, was he hot? Would you?? :whistling: :laugh:


I shan't be at the expo, unless I can find a way to get the cash but my massive mobile phone bill has put paid to that (though that's from before I changed the contract lol) :cursing:

If you get drunk and naked again, I want pics this time.

Eye candy - nothing to tell except was a nice surprise when I got back from the pub - yes he was - very, and yes I would


----------



## Beklet

Riiight. So, update from yesterday - 3 opportunities for Hercules gym this month, 1 next week, 1 the week after and one in 4 weeks.....see if I can get to train all bodyparts there this month lol should be fun.....(if they let me in that is...) 

Legs......can I just say it's a LONG time since any man has done anything to make me quite so weak at the knees.......:laugh:

Made sure I had a biggish dinner to fuel it....

Got to the gym, took a fatburner (nice, legal one lol) I found in my bag cos I thought I'd need the caffeine....

5 mins on bike to loosen up legs

Leg extension (never used this particular machine weights are odd but realistic lol)

Very light girl weight x50 (was fine up to about 25 lol)

Drop set 35/25/15kg to failure

Wobbled over to leg press - seated cos it has a pin and easy to change weight

175kg x10

Drop set 175/135/95kg to failure

Lunges

BW 2x30

Leg curl

VLGW x45

Drop set 35/25/15kg to failure

Then came the comedy of walking across the gym with almost straight legs cos bending them caused cramp in my hams.... 

SLDL 40kg 2x15 (after first set felt a bit queasy lol)

Then calf hell....trisets

Calf raise (on hack squat machine) x10 (140/100/70kg)

BW calf raise on step with extra stretch on bottom x 15

Calf raise on floor x20

(did this 3 times, only rest between trisets was to strip plates and gulp water lol)

5 mins on elliptical to loosen legs then stretch......

Next week will raise weights a bit - although it hurt like hell, I could have managed an extra 5kg on those 50 reppers......and will add weight to the lunges (crap excuse for today is that I've not done lunges for years lol and my balance is sh1te)

Walked to the changing room OK but while stood at my locker, noticed my legs were somewhat shaky.... :thumb:

Managed to drive home OK though having to wait on a hill for traffic lights was...interesting....

Tomorrow I will hurt....this is good - is a long time since I've felt the burn or enjoyed a workout quite so much :rockon: :bounce:


----------



## dmcc

Mm sounds like a good one though.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey beklet, nice to meet you sunday 

lunges at the end of a few quad exercises are murder! you have to really work to get up off the floor and to not fall flat on your face lol


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> We love you and will always and I mean that, always love and watch over you. Now first let's establish who we are :confused1:


I love you also Beks!!!!!


----------



## hackskii

ZEUS said:


> I love you also Beks!!!!!


I love you too Beks, and I want your children. :whistling:

All 12 of them. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey beklet, nice to meet you sunday
> 
> lunges at the end of a few quad exercises are murder! you have to really work to get up off the floor and to not fall flat on your face lol


You too - even though I barely spoke (I'm quite shy, really :laugh: )

No sh1t.......by the end was wobbling all over the shop - looked proper drunk I did!!!



ZEUS said:


> I love you also Beks!!!!!


Aw thanks... :wub:



hackskii said:


> I love you too Beks, and I want your children. :whistling:
> 
> All 12 of them. :thumb:


Aw... :wub:

But I'm sorry, I don't have children and I'm not willing to have any, but you can have some for me if you want - I'll donate a few eggs PMSL


----------



## heavyweight

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey beklet, nice to meet you sunday
> 
> lunges at the end of a few quad exercises are murder! you have to really work to get up off the floor and to not fall flat on your face lol


Done this two days ago still hurting, are they suppost to work your glutes aloot! cos mine are still sore:laugh:

EDIT: Should of said hi beklet, for hijacking your thread! so here it is "HI Beklet"


----------



## Beklet

Because I'm clearly stupid, I am about to get my big boots on and go for a wander to the shop, for carbs (probably of the Twix variety), because I can't be bothered to drive either.

My mate is STILL trying to set me up with her mate. This is bad for a number of reasons.....he is off women, convinced we are all the work of the devil and a bunch of complete nutjobs (and he's probably right) and therefore has decided he's just not interested in anyone, ever....

Bollocks to that, then...... :lol:

Right.....time for choc......


----------



## Beklet

heavyweight said:


> Done this two days ago still hurting, are they suppost to work your glutes aloot! cos mine are still sore:laugh:
> 
> EDIT: Should of said hi beklet, for hijacking your thread! so here it is "HI Beklet"


Heh heh hi - yeah they are and my glutes are a bit sore too


----------



## heavyweight

Beklet said:


> Because I'm clearly stupid, I am about to get my big boots on and go for a wander to the shop, for carbs (probably of the Twix variety), because I can't be bothered to drive either.
> 
> My mate is STILL trying to set me up with her mate. This is bad for a number of reasons.....he is off women, convinced we are all the work of the devil and a bunch of complete nutjobs (and he's probably right) and therefore has decided he's just not interested in anyone, ever....
> 
> Bollocks to that, then...... :lol:
> 
> Right.....time for choc......


Why does this guy think this, and why do u think he is right!!!???


----------



## Beklet

heavyweight said:


> Why does this guy think this, and why do u think he is right!!!???


Cos his exes have turned out to be nutters.......

And he's right because generally, women can be a bit strange at times...especially the ones he's been out with!!!


----------



## heavyweight

Beklet said:


> Cos his exes have turned out to be nutters.......
> 
> And he's right because generally, women can be a bit strange at times...especially the ones he's been out with!!!


No your right this is 100% true women are ****wholes:lol: :lol: :lol: (joke:whistling

This happened to me at the age of 21, she wasnt a nutter just broke my heart, now your thinking "heavyweight u woofter" but men have feelings aswell!!! even if they do have smaller legs than u:laugh: :thumb: o and glutes:laugh:


----------



## evad

women are the work of the devil and all have the hitler gene


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> women are the work of the devil and all have the hitler gene


You saying I'm a man?

:laugh:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> You saying I'm a man?
> 
> :laugh:


point proven

hitler could turn all statements round against you in the blink of an eye, so can women


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> point proven
> 
> hitler could turn all statements round against you in the blink of an eye, so can women


But Hitler was a man.....and a Catholic, and a vegetarian....I am none of these things


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> But I'm sorry, I don't have children and I'm not willing to have any, but you can have some for me if you want - I'll donate a few eggs PMSL


Ok, how about we practice then? :whistling:



davetherave said:


> point proven
> 
> hitler could turn all statements round against you in the blink of an eye, so can women


Very witty here, loved that alot, made my day, reps......... :thumbup1:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Nice workout Beck !

I like the calf routine, reminds me of the old biohazard way... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Nice workout Beck !
> 
> I like the calf routine, reminds me of the old biohazard way... :thumb:


Ha ha cheers! second set of bw calf raises and it honestly felt like someone was holding a flame to the back of my legs 

Might have a day off before attempting delts......though I suppose I can sit down for those....:laugh:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Do delts, then have your day off ! Go for upper and lower body DOMS at the same time LOL


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Do delts, then have your day off ! Go for upper and lower body DOMS at the same time LOL


Yeah, have no chest DOMS today (though I now suspect that will change from next week!!)

May go for same principle with delts - pre-exhaust then drop sets - ouch!

Have the day off then it's Back Hell!!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just stopping by......  :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Well Bek, if your chest or butt ever get's too sore then I will massage it for you, only because that is the kind of guy I am. :innocent:

Once again, winger taking one for the team and nothing in it for me. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Well Bek, if your chest or butt ever get's too sore then I will massage it for you, only because that is the kind of guy I am. :innocent:
> 
> Once again, winger taking one for the team and nothing in it for me. :whistling:


Ha ha dare I ask what's in it for me????

My legs are bloody stiff this morning - walking like I've had a good night - it's the closest I'll get right now, so I'll enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## ShaunMc

just checking ur progress bek ... keep it up


----------



## Gym Bunny

Lunges at the middle of that lot is a touch mental. I am incredibly impressed you managed to walk out the gym. The calf triset made me feel ill.

Davetherave your comment about women turning on you made me laugh. Reps!

Beklet have you ever tried split squats? Equally as mean as lunges but in a different way.


----------



## ShaunMc

back under the squat rack for me tonight .any advice wise one


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> But Hitler was a man.....and a Catholic, and a vegetarian....I am none of these things


do you have a moustache? :lol:

i have yet again realised again that they are infact little hitlers


----------



## hackskii

Keep it tight..............................OOpsie, wrong journal.........Up the dose...


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Lunges at the middle of that lot is a touch mental. I am incredibly impressed you managed to walk out the gym. The calf triset made me feel ill.
> 
> Davetherave your comment about women turning on you made me laugh. Reps!
> 
> Beklet have you ever tried split squats? Equally as mean as lunges but in a different way.


I have tried them - they're evil!

I only just walked......legs shaking like a sh1tting dog and the calf triset made me feel ill too.....  At this moment, my legs will barely straighten....



ShaunMc said:


> back under the squat rack for me tonight .any advice wise one


Oops bit late, but as you descend, push your knees out slightly to stabilise them.... :thumb:



davetherave said:


> do you have a moustache? :lol:


Nope 



hackskii said:


> Keep it tight..............................OOpsie, wrong journal.........Up the dose...


Oh it's tight........ :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Started today with OK leg DOMS, now I have evil DOMS and can't straighten my legs. This is good!

Delts today, more of the same - I hate training delts, and I've done shrugs precisely twice so today was a learning experience, will get it right next week...

5 mins warm up

Seated lateral raise (never done seated before, is bloody hard)

4kg x25

Drop set 10/6/4kg ow ow ow ow ow (still need to up the weight a bit)

Shoulder press machine

25kg x10

Drop set 25/10/7.5kg

Dumbbell shrugs

12kg x20

Drop set 20/16/12kg (need to up the weight)

Pressdown

12.5kg x25 (far too light!)

Drop set 24.5/17.5/12.5kg

CGBP

25kg x8

Drop set 25/20/15kg would have been fine had it not been numpty day at the gym and everyone just got right in the way so the last set at 15kg I had to wait a few secs - gits!!! :cursing:

Shoulders starting to stiffen up a bit...too late for a bath I just want sleeeeeeeeep :thumb:


----------



## winger

Bek you always seem so angry when you go to the gym, please don't rip my head off.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet, have you tried rotator cuff exercises to strengthen those shoulders?

Winger, I love the fact Beks gets so roared up. I can just envisage the intensity of the the workouts.


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> Well Bek, if your chest or butt ever get's too sore then I will massage it for you, only because that is the kind of guy I am. :innocent:


I bet if Bek's ever has a soar throat or a deep vaginal pain..... you have a special massaging implement for just that vey job. Probably administers it's very own soathing balm too

Wild stab in the dark? (bet you can do that too)


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Bek you always seem so angry when you go to the gym, please don't rip my head off.


I won't, as long as you're not doing fking curls in the squat rack :laugh:



Gym Bunny said:


> Beklet, have you tried rotator cuff exercises to strengthen those shoulders?
> 
> Winger, I love the fact Beks gets so roared up. I can just envisage the intensity of the the workouts.


I have indeed......mainly to keep from hurting myself but this was the first time I've done a shoulder workout and it hasn't aggravated anything...

I'm not normally angry in the gym, but last night there were some fckwits of the highest order in there....from the blokes who laid a bench in front of the dumbbell rack and were sitting on it watching their mate do leg raises (badly - get the arch in the back lol) to the ones downstairs who were flexing their disco muscles with dumbbells I wouldn't normally warm up with, behind the benches, then wondering why I had the audacity to say 'excuse me' while manoeuvring a barbell past them - idiots :cursing:

They were all out last night - there was actually a lycra queen in there for once - posing and simpering while her bloke did all the hard work...some foreign blokes who spent a good ten minutes giving me the evil eye for god knows what reason, and the Deep Heat addict who'd managed to stink the whole damn gym out......... :ban:



Uriel said:


> I bet if Bek's ever has a soar throat or a deep vaginal pain..... you have a special massaging implement for just that vey job. Probably administers it's very own soathing balm too
> 
> Wild stab in the dark? (bet you can do that too)


Hmmm this implement sounds quite interesting.....where do I get one?


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Oh it's tight........ :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Out tonight...been looking forward to it for days, BUT

As usual my clothes don't fit, I look like a haggard old bag, my mates will be trying to fix me up with blokes I'm not remotely interested in, I will send drunk, emotional and possibly massively offensive texts, my temper is just simmering under, and I don't know why.

Last few times I've been out I've started off OK and got worse as the night goes on...let's hope it's the other way round tonight, eh? :cursing:

Can't get too smashed have to take mate to gym tomorrow and it's back day......(just to get it back on topic, like...)


----------



## dmcc

I look forward to receiving inappropriate texts.


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Out tonight...been looking forward to it for days, BUT
> 
> As usual my clothes don't fit, I look like a haggard old bag,
> 
> Not true ^^^^ You'll look hot dammit!!!!!
> 
> my mates will be trying to fix me up with blokes I'm not remotely interested in, I will send drunk, emotional and possibly massively offensive texts, my temper is just simmering under, and I don't know why.
> 
> :lol: This cracked me up Bek :lol:


How do I get on the inappropriate text list??


----------



## dmcc

Cell number please, I'll send you all manner of inappropriate texts


----------



## evad

drunken abusive texts are the only texts to send

they're great


----------



## hackskii

Bek, hag is a pretty harsh word for you.

Consider lesser demeaning words so if someone validates you wont be living in it...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Out tonight...been looking forward to it for days, BUT
> 
> As usual my clothes don't fit, I look like a haggard old bag, my mates will be trying to fix me up with blokes I'm not remotely interested in, I will send drunk, emotional and possibly massively offensive texts, my temper is just simmering under, and I don't know why.
> 
> Last few times I've been out I've started off OK and got worse as the night goes on...let's hope it's the other way round tonight, eh? :cursing:
> 
> Can't get too smashed have to take mate to gym tomorrow and it's back day......(just to get it back on topic, like...)


hehehehehe..........

How did the barbie-ing up go? :thumb:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Hmmm this implement sounds quite interesting.....where do I get one?


Only one? I got so much more than that :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> How do I get on the inappropriate text list??


I need a mobile phone number lol



davetherave said:


> drunken abusive texts are the only texts to send
> 
> they're great


Don't have yours either....



Zara-Leoni said:


> hehehehehe..........
> 
> How did the barbie-ing up go? :thumb:


My roots are white again - shame the rest is ginger PMSL but I wore pink eyeshadow....

Darren didn't get too far down the list lol was agony aunt for most of the night - my mate complaining about his ex all night - shame she was sat near me - oops lol! Did get a couple of gobbing off ones sent, nothing horrific. I'm still vaguely sober though...

Hacks - I thought I looked haggard today - newly bleached roots and very pale skin made me look a bit washed out lol :laugh:

My theory was correct - started off in a foul mood and it got better as the night went on. Wish I had a kebab or something but live miles from any takeaway so fruit oatcakes it is lol

For some reason, I'm absolutely shattered. Have to be up in around 6 hours...ah well.....at least I'm in a good mood


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> I need a mobile phone number lol


International texting might be expensive:laugh: not sure how that works??

How was your evening?


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> International texting might be expensive:laugh: not sure how that works??
> 
> How was your evening?


Ha ha any excuse - and it costs the same lol

Was good - just eating breakfast then off to gym for back day - erk


----------



## Chris1

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 :blush:

Aw, is that thanks for not sending you rude pictures last night? 

Felt knackered this morning - this may in part have been due to forgetting to eat at various points yesterday, and consequently not bothering. :ban:

When the sun comes out, and the weather gets hotter, I completely lose my appetite for everything except fruit and ice lollies....:laugh:

Can't eat in really hot weather, so often end up only eating in the morning and evening. Clearly this is not good so I foresee many protein smoothies being imbibed if it gets hotter :thumb:

Um anyway - to the workout, which was painful. I'm sure someone was watching me in shock struggling with 19kg on the lat pulldown.... :lol:

Haven't done pullovers for years and years, all I will say about the workout is it did tax me, quite heavily, but I could also have done with upping the weights a bit, particularly on pullovers and the preacher curl machine (something I've never used before)

Dumbbell pullover

12kg x30 (way too light)

Drop set 20/16/12kg (hurt, but too light)

Pulldown

54kg x8

Dropset 54/40/19kg (suitably painful but the 19kg needs to be 26kg next time, at least)

Cable row

57kg x8

Dropset 57/40/26kg

Preacher curl machine

10kg x30 (way WAY too light!)

Dropset 20/15/10kg

Dumbbell curls

Dropset 10/6/4kg

I can still barely put my feet flat on the floor - not helped by me being a shoe whore in town earlier and trying on ludicrous 6" heels :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Forgot to add...got a compliment today......

glad I was sitting down.....

The mate I took to the gym today told me when we'd got back that she was watching me walking away towards some equipment and she noticed my back looked quite defined (she said it looked like the back of a man who trained but didn't want to say that in case it offended me - like it would!) - basically she'd never seen that on a woman but she was quite impressed :thumb:

Made my day, anyway


----------



## winger

Congratulations on having a back like a man Bek. Now Darren is all turned on.


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Congratulations on having a back like a man Bek. Now Darren is all turned on.


I thought your name was winger?


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> I thought your name was winger?


I get called lot's of things, none of them very nice though.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Congratulations on having a back like a man Bek. Now Darren is all turned on.


Doubt it......it's not hairy  :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Someone call??


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Hmmmm no dodgy texts here either.....

Nice workout Bex, thats 2 compliments on your back today... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Someone call??


Pfft you never reply to my drunken rubbish..... 



POPPA BEAR said:


> Hmmmm no dodgy texts here either.....
> 
> Nice workout Bex, thats 2 compliments on your back today... :thumb:


You have had loads of crap texts - and while I'm sober too......do you think it's manly too? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cant beat drunken texts.

Whats going on in here then??


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cant beat drunken texts.
> 
> Whats going on in here then??


Nothing..I'm doing pink weights and talking sh1te as usual.......too much Cherry Coke :lol:


----------



## Guest

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I got a text from Bek:thumb: Sadly it was not a drunken inappropriate text, but it was a start


----------



## evad

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I got a text from Bek:thumb: Sadly it was not a drunken inappropriate text, but it was a start


that was me pretending to be beck flower x


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> that was me pretending to be beck flower x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

My calves are STILL sore.......


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> My calves are STILL sore.......


Hooray!

6in heels. DAMN girl! :rockon: I nearly kill myself in 5in ones and my feet are a lot bigger so it should be easier for me. I demand pics of said gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Hooray!
> 
> 6in heels. DAMN girl! :rockon: I nearly kill myself in 5in ones and my feet are a lot bigger so it should be easier for me. I demand pics of said gorgeous shoes!


I don't have them lol I was just trying them on!!!! I have no pretty work shoes, and I can't wear big boots in summer lol..........

I have little feet and 6" is impossibly high 4" is painful enough.. :sad:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> I don't have them lol I was just trying them on!!!! I have no pretty work shoes, and I can't wear big boots in summer lol..........
> 
> I have little feet and 6" is impossibly high 4" is painful enough.. :sad:


 

My favourites are 5" and I used to be able to walk around in them all day long...But since screwing up my ankle I can just sit or stand in them. I've ventured into the world of wedges recently cause you can add some serious height but still be able to walk!


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> My favourites are 5" and I used to be able to walk around in them all day long...But since screwing up my ankle I can just sit or stand in them. I've ventured into the world of wedges recently cause you can add some serious height but still be able to walk!


Your already tall GB. :whistling:

I had a gf that was 3" taller than me and when we went out she wore heals like that. If I went to the bathroom or stepped away when I would come back some basketball player would be sitting in my seat....lol


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Your already tall GB. :whistling:
> 
> I had a gf that was 3" taller than me and when we went out she wore heals like that. If I went to the bathroom or stepped away when I would come back some basketball player would be sitting in my seat....lol


you went out with a girl that was 4 foot 9?


----------



## winger

Yea I met her at a dwarf throwing contest.


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Yea I met her at a dwarf throwing contest.


what a nice story


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Beklet!

Still the little powerhouse I see!! Am also loving the new back pic, you're looking great.

Who are you going to train with at Hercules?


----------



## Beklet

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Beklet!
> 
> Still the little powerhouse I see!! Am also loving the new back pic, you're looking great.
> 
> Who are you going to train with at Hercules?


Ha ha hardly - I'm doing proper girly weights!!

Thanks - it'll look better when I stop eating cake :laugh:

No-one - I'm just working down there for the day- may as well take advantage of the fact work is paying me to drive down there :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Lady, you are strong and be in no doubt about that. Even your "girlie weights" are probably more than any other woman in the gym.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh good Lord - I had best hang my head in shame in that case - mine are even girlier and I've always prided myself on being anything but girly!

Haha - I'm working on lowering the cake, cookie and chocolate intake at the mo.

Hercules is just the next town over - keep meaning to pop in there to say hi, would be nice to get out of my poncy gym!! Hope you have a great workout there!


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> Lady, you are strong and be in no doubt about that. Even your "girlie weights" are probably more than any other woman in the gym.


let's be honest her weights will be more impressive then most men as well, in jjb's/fitness firsts/etc anyway :thumbup1:



> Haha - I'm working on lowering the cake, cookie and chocolate intake at the mo.


make your own cakes love, theyre not quite as wrong then


----------



## dmcc

Oi Dave, I train at a Fitness First!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Lady, you are strong and be in no doubt about that. Even your "girlie weights" are probably more than any other woman in the gym.


No, really - go back and read the last 3 workouts lol :lol:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh good Lord - I had best hang my head in shame in that case - mine are even girlier and I've always prided myself on being anything but girly!
> 
> *Your weights are not girly but I'm giving my muscles a kicking for the next month which means girly weights *
> 
> Haha - I'm working on lowering the cake, cookie and chocolate intake at the mo.
> 
> *It's not actually my diet that's particularly bad at the moment, it's actually being bothered to eat.....*
> 
> Hercules is just the next town over - keep meaning to pop in there to say hi, would be nice to get out of my poncy gym!! Hope you have a great workout there!


So do I - it's a whole 90 miles or so from me, but if work are paying me to drive to and from the next town, it's too good an opportunity to miss!! :lol:

Have managed trips to Monster, Ripped, Ironworx and New Image courtesy of work :thumb:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Ah i thought the ironworx thing was just a rumour ....? :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Ah i thought the ironworx thing was just a rumour ....? :laugh:


Hey, I'm in the film!!!! :lol:

Wow I'm being a proper c*nt tonight......think I need to get some sleep, or something. Chest day tomorrow so will take it out at the gym, probably with cardio, hell I need to do cardio!!!!!

Don't really need to be visiting hallowed ground with a sh1tty attitude :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Winger....I like being over 6ft in the heels!



davetherave said:


> you went out with a girl that was 4 foot 9?





winger said:


> Yea I met her at a dwarf throwing contest.


Lovely story and good comeback



Beklet said:


> Ha ha hardly - *I'm doing proper girly weights!!*
> 
> Thanks - it'll look better when I stop eating cake :laugh:
> 
> No-one - I'm just working down there for the day- may as well take advantage of the fact work is paying me to drive down there :thumb:


My ass you do girly weights. You are strong. I have spoken, now accept this fact with good grace.



dmcc said:


> Lady, you are strong and be in no doubt about that. Even your "girlie weights" are probably more than any other woman in the gym.


He speaks truth Beklet!


----------



## Beklet

Struggling with a 15kg leg extension is NOT strong :lol:

Or a 19kg lat pulldown



Though it WAS 50 leg extensions......


----------



## Gym Bunny

Piffle! Shush and believe me.


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Winger....I like being over 6ft in the heels!


I bet you do, just don't disrespect your date by being taller than him, guys just don't like that. 

Unless he is into Amazon women and I hope they are wild. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I bet you do, just don't disrespect your date by being taller than him, guys just don't like that.
> 
> Unless he is into Amazon women and I hope they are wild. :whistling:


Mr G is 5ft3 and I'm 5ft6


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> I bet you do, just don't disrespect your date by being taller than him, guys just don't like that.
> 
> Unless he is into Amazon women and I hope they are wild. :whistling:


Lol, everyone's taller than me......


----------



## Beklet

Bored now.

Waiting for a delivery for a mate who's on holiday, and I WANT TO GO TO THE GYM!!!! :cursing:


----------



## dmcc

A delivery? On a bank holiday??

No gym for me today as it's a Monday. However, I do have a load of ironing and German homework to do but am procrastinating for Ireland.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> A delivery? On a bank holiday??
> 
> No gym for me today as it's a Monday. However, I do have a load of ironing and German homework to do but am procrastinating for Ireland.


Yeah...bloody Avon. AND I have to pay to park outside their house FFS :cursing:


----------



## dmcc

What courier company delivers on a bank holiday???


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> What courier company delivers on a bank holiday???


No idea....but I was told 10.30 at the latest, so another half hour and I'm out of here!!!


----------



## Beklet

Gym on!!! Now let's see if I can actually steer my car after this one...also after a high rep set to start, will I have the usual shoulder pinging and twinges I normally get? I didn't on delt day so we shall see.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> My theory was correct - started off in a foul mood and it got better as the night went on. Wish I had a kebab or something but live miles from any takeaway so fruit oatcakes it is lol


Did we not walk past a food place walking home from pub to your house??? :confused1:



Gym Bunny said:


> My favourites are 5" and I used to be able to walk around in them all day long...But since screwing up my ankle I can just sit or stand in them. I've ventured into the world of wedges recently cause you can add some serious height but still be able to walk!


I love very high heels..... being 5ft 2 is just as well 

I have few pairs of 5 and 6 inch heeled wedges.... they are a great comprimise I agree :thumbup1:

However.... cant beat the 6 inch stripper-shoes hehe.....

I love the fact that platform soled stillettos are in fashion these days.... has made me VERY happy indeed as its easier for me to find nice shoes :thumb:



dmcc said:


> Lady, you are strong and be in no doubt about that. Even your "girlie weights" are probably more than any other woman in the gym.


More than mine anyway Bek.... :whistling:



Beklet said:


> Gym on!!! Now let's see if I can actually steer my car after this one...also after a high rep set to start, will I have the usual shoulder pinging and twinges I normally get? I didn't on delt day so we shall see.....


Woo hoo! Have fun :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Did we not walk past a food place walking home from pub to your house??? :confused1:
> 
> *Yeah but by the time I would have got home...besides I was at the nightclub and that's even further away!! :laugh:*
> 
> I love very high heels..... being 5ft 2 is just as well
> 
> I have few pairs of 5 and 6 inch heeled wedges.... they are a great comprimise I agree :thumbup1:
> 
> However.... cant beat the 6 inch stripper-shoes hehe.....
> 
> I love the fact that platform soled stillettos are in fashion these days.... has made me VERY happy indeed as its easier for me to find nice shoes :thumb:
> 
> *So do I - platforms make them infinitely more comfortable too *
> 
> More than mine anyway Bek.... :whistling:
> 
> *Not at the moment lol*
> 
> Woo hoo! Have fun :thumb:


I will.....have to cart these boxes down two floors but there's some sparkly mascara in there for me as a pressie for staying in for the delivery lol free make up is always good! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> free make up is always good! :lol:


Not always..... I had this ring of lip stick around my.................... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Not always..... I had this ring of lip stick around my.................... :lol:


Ha ha don't blame me, I would have done a decent job of cleaning up.....


----------



## Beklet

Some training for a change.......and a minor rant....and a wibble.

Chest day - to follow same pattern as others....after this have another 4 weeks so now at least I know the sorts of weights to be using..

5 mins cardio warm up

Dumbbell flyes

8kg x35 (bit light, oops!)

Dropset 16/12/8kg (will do 10kg next time as the lightest)

Chest press machine

40kg x10

Dropset 40/26/12kg

Pec deck

Dropset 40/26/12kg (too light)

Dropset 40/26/19kg (ouch! Much better!!!)

Calves triset

Hack squat calf raises 150/120/80kg x10

BW calf raises double stretch at bottom x15

Raises off floor x20 - all done as a triset, 3 times through, no rest.

20 mins CV

Drive home was OK, will see about tomorrow......

Have actually managed to eat properly today - 3 meals in, if you count the pwo shake....

Minor rant is at myself. I am a thoughtless bastard and should not be so damn selfish. I also need to stop being a pushy, offensive bitch. I also need to stop malicious people getting to me - if only because winding them up by ignoring them is hilarious!!!! 

Wibble is because I'm looking forward to Wednesday, but also apprehensive - playing at a new gym is always nerve-wracking!!!

Please don't point and laugh! :blush:

Have some reading to do for work this afternoon - oh JOY. :cursing:

Saves me doing it tomorrow though....


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Minor rant is at myself. I am a thoughtless bastard and should not be so damn selfish. I also need to stop being a pushy, offensive bitch. I also need to stop malicious people getting to me - if only because winding them up by ignoring them is hilarious!!!!


What's brought this on?


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Glad the Borresen styleee training is working out ok B.Loo, it really fries your muscles doesn't it ? :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> What's brought this on?


The fact I seem to think only of myself and not anyone else - I tend to steamroller on, regardless. I forget other people exist sometimes, so I just disregard them generally, and do my own thing. Unfortunately life generally involves other people, and I can be pretty demanding at times, which isn't good if all around you are dealing with their own traumas lol :lol:



POPPA BEAR said:


> Glad the Borresen styleee training is working out ok B.Loo, it really fries your muscles doesn't it ? :thumbup1:


It seems good so far...recovering well now I'm on one day on, one off, and yes it fries them - bloke in gym was looking on in astonishment at me gritting my teeth while doing bodyweight calf raises...until he saw me do the next two sets in quick succession then he looked a bit ill.... :lol:

And we'll have no toilet cleaner references in here, young man!!! :cursing:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Would you prefer Lou then ? Teehee


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Would you prefer Lou then ? Teehee


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## hackskii

Are you menopausal Bek? 

Take a step back, in through the nose slowly for a count of 4 seconds, then hold for 4 seconds then out through the mouth for 4 seconds.

If that doesnt help, get laid.


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Not feeling the love..... :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Are you menopausal Bek?
> 
> *Nope, I'm a bit young for that......*
> 
> Take a step back, in through the nose slowly for a count of 4 seconds, then hold for 4 seconds then out through the mouth for 4 seconds.
> 
> If that doesnt help, get laid.


That might help, but I'm a bit short of decent offers atm.... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> That might help, but I'm a bit short of decent offers atm.... :lol:


Id offer but I am not decent either.......lol.............old, wrinkled, pecker doesnt work anymore other than pee pee, I walk with a limp, I am short, fat, but I do have a good sense of humor..... :lol:

That bit about the pee pee not working was a joke, it works really well if I was a 90 year old man......lol

J/K


----------



## Chris1

Ok guys I'm back home now, you can come over and play in my journal again!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> That might help, but I'm a bit short of decent offers atm.... :lol:


I humbly offer myself to you



hackskii said:


> Id offer but I am not decent either.......lol.............old, wrinkled, pecker doesnt work anymore other than pee pee, I walk with a limp, I am short, fat, but I do have a good sense of humor..... :lol:
> 
> That bit about the pee pee not working was a joke, it works really well if I was a 90 year old man......lol
> 
> J/K


You are definately decent Hacks...more than decent bro......and with a little Cialis... Watch out ladies!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> That might help, but I'm a bit short of decent offers atm.... :lol:


my pecker works but i have little inclanation to get it stood to attention a lot of the time, it also works for pee pee

i slept with gary barlow last night, so i may actually defer to the dark side of packing fudge 

zeus therefore seems liek your best offer so far, that windsor isn't worth considering


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> I humbly offer myself to you
> 
> You are definately decent Hacks...more than decent bro......and with a little Cialis... Watch out ladies!!!!!:laugh:


Ha ha you're both a bit far though...unless you fancy paying for flights.....I'm due a holiday... 



davetherave said:


> my pecker works but i have little inclanation to get it stood to attention a lot of the time, it also works for pee pee
> 
> i slept with gary barlow last night, so i may actually defer to the dark side of packing fudge
> 
> zeus therefore seems liek your best offer so far, that windsor isn't worth considering


Ha ha am I so bad you've turned to the dark side??? :crying:

Is he not? Damn........


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Ha ha you're both a bit far though...unless you fancy paying for flights.....I'm due a holiday...
> 
> Ha ha am I so bad you've turned to the dark side??? :crying:
> 
> Is he not? Damn........


hahaha damn you and your woman tricks, AGAIN :cursing: :lol:

nah id probably prod you with my lamb cannon


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> hahaha damn you and your woman tricks, AGAIN :cursing: :lol:
> 
> nah id probably prod you with my lamb cannon


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Ah the woman tricks come in handy sometimes.......even though I now feel unclean for using them.....:sad: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Ah the woman tricks come in handy sometimes.......even though I now feel unclean for using them.....:sad: :lol:


No! You should never feel bad. You haven't put up a pic of you in your corset...link for corset? I wanna buy a new one....so you haven't really employed underhand tactics.

If you do try em, you do realise we expect a review? :innocent:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> No! You should never feel bad. You haven't put up a pic of you in your corset...link for corset? I wanna buy a new one....so you haven't really employed underhand tactics.
> 
> If you do try em, you do realise we expect a review? :innocent:


Lol what the hell does my corset have to do with owt? There are pics in the AL, I'm sure :confused1: :confused1:

Try what? My brain hurts and I'm confused!


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Lol what the hell does my corset have to do with owt? There are pics in the AL, I'm sure :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Try what? My brain hurts and I'm confused!


I was thinking the same but didn't want to ask incase it was womens code

GB - step away from the u-hu chuck


----------



## Gym Bunny

u-hu?

Sorry Beks that wasn't clear. I meant....post link to site where I can purchase a corset. I am sure I have asked you this before but I'm ditzy and can't remember where or when.

And I meant, you should never feel guilty for using women tricks, but as you hadn't posted a pic of you in your corset up in this thread recently, you would be totally justified in saying you haven't used womens tricks! Does that make sense now, or should I lay off the caffeine and sugar?


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> u-hu?
> 
> Sorry Beks that wasn't clear. I meant....post link to site where I can purchase a corset. I am sure I have asked you this before but I'm ditzy and can't remember where or when.
> 
> And I meant, you should never feel guilty for using women tricks, but as you hadn't posted a pic of you in your corset up in this thread recently, you would be totally justified in saying you haven't used womens tricks! Does that make sense now, or should I lay off the caffeine and sugar?


Ah...I can't remember the site - was a German one, wasn't it? I just googled it - wasn't difficult to find one!

Ha ha no it was the trick of turning everything Dave says against him to make him appear a total cvnt.....which is something women excel at, apparently!! :lol: (not just to Dave, to men in general)

But just for you....


----------



## winger

After that pic check your mail box for round trip ticket to wingers dungeon. 

And it is environmentally safe green, just like you Princess. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Ugh :crying:


----------



## Chris1

Sexual chocolate


----------



## Uriel

fvck it, lets all put corsets on and go see the Rocky Horror Show again, it's been a few years!


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> Sexual chocolate


You been to Hotel Chocolat??? :drool: Chilli chocolate and 40% milk...and the cherry panna cotta.......yum!!



Uriel said:


> fvck it, lets all put corsets on and go see the Rocky Horror Show again, it's been a few years!


Yay!!!!! Pics??? :laugh:

Interesting day. No training, sorry.

Woke up in my usual Post Weekend Misery and proceeded to have that ever growing dread that makes you just want to say 'fvck it' and go back to bed for 24 hours.....

Got to work to find the Nightmare Visit From Hell I have to do tomorrow isn't going to be as hideous as expected - in fact it should be relatively simple as long as I look like I know what I'm talking about (I don't) and can blag it.... :lol:

Leaves all afternoon to hurt myself at the gym - which is also a bit scary but after the visit, should be a piece of p1ss in comparison!

Didn't realise it was so bloody late!!! Need a bath, and to pack my gym kit and sleep - oh and to put oil in the car......gah.


----------



## Chris1

xxx


----------



## Beklet

windsor81 said:


> xxx


Enjoy that, did you??? :thumb:


----------



## winger

All two minutes worth, good job Chris!


----------



## Chris1

Quality not quantity my good man


----------



## Beklet

Today was a proper mixed bag.....

Visit, which I thought at first would be horrendous then not, was actually pretty horrific :sad:

Finished earlier than expected and got to Hercules for around midday (thanks to Prodiver, who's directions etc were impeccable, even down to the knackered car lol  )

Trained legs. No cardio cos it was halfway through my session when I noticed a treadmill hiding in the corner...... :lol:

No idea what the weights were - just chose a suitable looking weight and went from there (for the leg press was about 3/4 way down the stack, then put the pin up 3 plates or so each time) so will list how many reps I did instead.......

Leg extension

1x55 (bit light - oops)

Dropset x10/15/22 (still light)

Leg press

1x10

Dropset x10/16/25 (oops..lol)

Lunges

12.5kg dumbbells 2x30 (wil use barbell next time, for balance...)

Lying leg curl

1x50

Dropset x 8/11/17

SLDL

50kg 2x15

When I'd finally managed to get dressed due to shaky legs, the nice chap behind the counter made me a cup of tea, while I waited for my legs to work properly again..... :thumb:

Spent a pleasant half hour reading the Beef then drove home...

Thoroughly enjoyed myself, and it wasn't busy at all (only 3 or 4 others in there all the time I was there), so I didn't feel intimidated, or like I was being watched, which is good. Back in that neck of the woods Monday - may have to pay anther trip.......note to self - take protein shaker!!! 

I am absolutely shattered. Was up at 6 this morning and will be up that time again tomorrow......(at least it's only an 80 mile round trip tomorrow though!!) I am absolutely famished, so more chicken stir fry!!!!

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Beklet

Ok, this is getting serious now. Post workout comedown - wtf??????

I'm fine when training, and for an hour or two afterwards, but then I just seem to hit a brick wall - my mood comes crashing down and I feel total apathy. Not even tired, just.......meh.

Is happening a lot recently...I'm seriously beginning to think I'm becoming slightly unhinged..... :scared:

:no: :crying:


----------



## dmcc

Endorphin rush drying up? When did you last have a break?


----------



## Chris1

You need sex, lots of sex


----------



## Gym Bunny

DMCC has hit it I think! I get high going to the gym, as in people seriously think I have taken something illegal then I crash about 2 hours later and pass out.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Endorphin rush drying up? When did you last have a break?


Have gone from 2 on one off to one on one off, so training less. Had a break not so long ago, for a few days. Planning a week off when I've finished this 5 weeks.....well, 4 now....



windsor81 said:


> You need sex, lots of sex


You're absolutely right....don't see them queueing up though...... :sad:



Gym Bunny said:


> DMCC has hit it I think! I get high going to the gym, as in people seriously think I have taken something illegal then I crash about 2 hours later and pass out.


Yeah, but this isn't just physical, I feel depressed too.....ugh not good. Of course I'm assuming it's the gym and not all the other crap going on in my head - work etc.

In good news, looks like I'll not be getting a new manager after all, but keeping the one I have. 

Might do some cardio tomorrow, if I can't be happy, I'll force myself to sleep it all out.....


----------



## hackskii

Could be blood sugars too.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Could be blood sugars too.


How so?

I know low blood sugar makes me pretty evil but this is something else entirely.....


----------



## hackskii

Well Bek, the brain is the single biggest carbohydrate hog in the body.

So, if you are not eating post workout, your blood sugars can be a bit low expecially when doing cardio.

People act diffrent with low blood sugars, some shake, some sweat, some are down right assholes (me), some feel lethargy and cant concintrate.

So, if there is a long duration in time of no food, it could very well be blood sugars.

Now if you are eating a meal, then disregard this.


----------



## winger

windsor81 said:


> You need sex, lots of sex


That's what I need too, what a coincidence, it can be a win win for both of us. :lol:

Not you Chris, Bek, but Chris you are pretty shexy in your own way big guy.


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Yeah, but this isn't just physical, I feel depressed too.....ugh not good. Of course I'm assuming it's the gym and not all the other crap going on in my head - work etc.


I don't mean to be too personal Beks but are your Hormones ok generally, you get PMS hassles ?- has it changed since your training has intensified?

I'll understand if you disregard this and talk to some of the girls but just something to consider.

I know that any natty test we have gets torched when we train hard withing about an hour- I don't know enough about female heavy training TBH to know how your hormones react to heavy training but look into it, eh


----------



## Uriel

Oh and of course you're male chums are here to helpyou with a bit of test if you need it.

Winger & Chris can each fart in a cup and send you samples of each others "test" - Hacks will post you his "catchers sock" and I just ooze it through the interweb at cha


----------



## winger

Now that was subtle....lol

Uriel, you crack me up big man!


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Well Bek, the brain is the single biggest carbohydrate hog in the body.
> 
> So, if you are not eating post workout, your blood sugars can be a bit low expecially when doing cardio.
> 
> People act diffrent with low blood sugars, some shake, some sweat, some are down right assholes (me), some feel lethargy and cant concintrate.
> 
> So, if there is a long duration in time of no food, it could very well be blood sugars.
> 
> Now if you are eating a meal, then disregard this.


Yeah I get the shakes and get really cranky...I normally eat post workout, but didn't yesterday...doesn't explain everything else though!!!



Uriel said:


> I don't mean to be too personal Beks but are your Hormones ok generally, you get PMS hassles ?- has it changed since your training has intensified?
> 
> I'll understand if you disregard this and talk to some of the girls but just something to consider.
> 
> I know that any natty test we have gets torched when we train hard withing about an hour- I don't know enough about female heavy training TBH to know how your hormones react to heavy training but look into it, eh


Hormones are fine - usual PMT crap, where I spend a day or two behaving completely irrationally and wanting to kill everyone, but that's normal, and hasn't really got any worse recently :lol:

Not sure how it affects women - I've been told heavy training increases test in women, but I really don't know enough about it myself.

TBH not even sure it has much to do with exercise cos I was buzzing for hours after training legs last week..think I need the pain to spur me on 

Feel a bit better this morning. Just a bit, mind. Will try to eat plenty today....


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> How you feeling today?
> 
> Hope the feelings of need have subsided this morning......


Christ alive, wasn't I a whiny bitch last night???  :cursing:

Feeling a bit better today.

For all my whining think it was a combination of things yesterday, mainly down to lack of food (yes Hacks, you can slap me now...)

Bear in mind I was up and eating brekkie about 6.30, then between then and 6pm, I had two cups of tea and a couple of ounces of peanuts......also had the visit from hell, a heavy leg session, and the drive back (a 180 mile and 4 hour round trip) to contend with.....so pretty hard day in all. 

Think it's def the stress at work. Not been too bad today, but I'm shattered again. Have impressive glute and ham DOMS and also in my traps :confused1:

(odd cos i was going to be very naughty and train them today... :whistling: )

Will see how it goes - have just had a snack, will do a bit of work then contemplate the gym...


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> Jeezz....thats me 99% of the time :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I didn't get my usual low blood sugar thing though think the adrenaline masked that - having to walk into a strange gym can be nerve wracking and i was very nervous before I got there - I actually felt really sick and desperately needed to wee :lol: .....by the time I'd trained i was hungry, but not the shaky, weak and irritable way I normally am (thankfully)

After all I said have realised I still haven't eaten properly today ('car' food, and a snack when I got in) so will eat something now. Then possibly go to the gym a bit later. Have enough food to last me till Monday - Tuesday I'm hotelling again till Friday - hope they've got a bloody gym!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Trained delts today - not ideal but means I'm going to be rested by the time Monday comes around, and another tiring 4 hour round trip (better) visit and gym joy.....

Bit of a cv warm up...

Lateral raises

4kg x40

Dropset 10/8/6kg - these are SO much more difficult to do when seated!!!

Shoulder press machine

25kg x10

Dropset 32/20/10kg holy fvcking sh1t that hurt..... :thumb:

Shrugs

15kg x35

Dropset 25/20/15kg Interesting 'pinging' sensation, there :confused1:

Pressdown

15kg x40

Dropset 28/21/15kg

CGBP

30kg x10

Dropset 30/25/20kg

Now that was an interesting workout......I forgot my grips so knew dumbbells for shrugs would be out....the handles on them are really thick and not too great for my little hands so went for the plates instead....(which is great until next week, as they only go up to 25kg so back to dumbbells or the deadlift machine)

After my first set, went off to get the 20s and 25s, and got back to find some scrote had walked off with a 15 - fair enough, there were others nearby but the entertainment came when I went to pick up the 25s and some bloke on the decline bench was openly gawping - bless......for some reason, I found it funny today - normally I get the hump in a big way 

And when I was trying to procure a bench for CGBP, some bloke called me 'babe'.....not much, granted, but most people in there just grunt at me, and I generally look like sh1t in the gym, particularly with straw like yellow hair and no makeup.... :lol:

My shoulders (especially traps) are proper sore now.....

Forget who actually reads Facebook sometimes, as I walked in and one of the PTs shouted over - 'How are your legs?'


----------



## evad

people are 5hit and to blame for everything

it is a well known fact of life that they derive from the nazi folk

if they annoy you, wt*t them in the mouth


----------



## Beklet

People are rubbish.

Want to go out tonight and get obscenely drunk, for some reason. Except there's nowt on, most of my mates are away or being boring and my partner in crime has a whiny boyfriend to contend with. Gah.

Sod it - I'll go out anyway. Will be fun....

My hair is well and truly knackered as I've just attempted to straighten it for the first time since I bleached it oh hell I need a haircut but not happening this week!!!

Mind you, it will probably snap off and give me a haircut anyway..... :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Shave it


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Shave it


But I'm growing the mohawk out!!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

dmcc said:


> Shave it


WTF body part you talking about Darren?


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> WTF body part you talking about Darren?


MR. Subtle....lol 

Hey Uriel, you wouldn't be on halo, tren and tes would you? :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

no so there......

I'm on Oxy's, tren & test (I've recently aquired a box of drol despite saying over and over that I'd never do orals!!!)

Right bloody roider now! (banging on some bloody size right enough....lovely!)


----------



## winger

Thanks for being so up front for a change....lol


----------



## Beklet

No one up this front...lol

Odd night...went and chavved it with a mate and they played the same bloody music they normally play in our fleapit of a club!!!! :cursing:

Got chatted up by some greasy foreign type, until my mates came over and said I was 'with' them.....(one male, one female), however male then thought that was licence to invite me back to his instead of walking home in heels..... :nono:

Luckily, head bouncer offered me a lift so I was saved :thumb:

Am now eating a rather yummy kebab which is sadly a bit short on the chilli sauce but hopefully should prevent a monster hangover as I lost count of what I'd drunk after 5 doubles.....:eek:

Managed to get a bit sentimental this evening and decided i'm probably a bit bored of being single but unfortunately the men I seem to be interested in are unattainable, or just after a poke......hmph.

Ah well, my usual pattern is being single for 3 or four years between blokes so only another 2-3 to go.... :lol:

Knackered but need a couple of hours TV to sober up.....


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> the men I seem to be interested in are unattainable, or just after a poke......hmph.


And your point is?

Look, that sh1t isn't gold so get over it will ya. It's all about give and take.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> And your point is?
> 
> Look, that sh1t isn't gold so get over it will ya. It's all about give and take.


Eh, what? Explain please - I'm blonde and drunk :confused1:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Eh, what? Explain please - I'm blonde and drunk :confused1:


Kick down the pussy and see what happens, don't dangle that carrot to manipulate. You IMO need to get laid, just go out and geterdone sister!

It isn't rocket science, hook a brotha up will ya!


----------



## Uriel

Wnen you say drunk......how drunk?

I know something that will make you feel empowered and liberated....

go take some naked pictures of yourselfand pm them to us (Uriel sits back to await pm smut,)


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Wnen you say drunk......how drunk?
> 
> I know something that will make you feel empowered and liberated....
> 
> go take some naked pictures of yourselfand pm them to us (Uriel sits back to await pm smut,)


So that is how it is, no one for all and all for one, winger gets a bit perturbed.


----------



## Uriel

I can't "Do" anything with them, trashed myself, I'm at my foreign work base but totally smashed myself at the gym,,,,,,,,,sober now but still buzzing 8 hours post workout!


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> So that is how it is, no one for all and all for one, winger gets a bit perturbed.


Hey Wingding - i did say US


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Kick down the pussy and see what happens, don't dangle that carrot to manipulate. You IMO need to get laid, just go out and geterdone sister!
> 
> It isn't rocket science, hook a brotha up will ya!


WTF?? I don't dangle anything..... :lol: yeah no fvcking sh1t but I have standards...which are clearly too fvcking high........ :cursing:



Uriel said:


> Wnen you say drunk......how drunk?
> 
> I know something that will make you feel empowered and liberated....
> 
> go take some naked pictures of yourselfand pm them to us (Uriel sits back to await pm smut,)


Hammered. But no thtat hammered, besides I'm not sure I could work my phone. You really don't want nekkid pics of me I'm a fat bastard


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> You really don't want nekkid pics of me I'm a fat bastard


I think I should be the judge of that!

hey, I tried

You missed a chnce to PM me pics of any disguting tat you could find on the net though beks:lol:

enjoy the keybob, have some juice and an asprin:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> You really don't want nekkid pics of me I'm a fat bastard


One man's fruit is another mans candy. I love women with meat on their bones. I am drunk too so get over it.


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> I think I should be the judge of that!
> 
> hey, I tried
> 
> You missed a chnce to PM me pics of any disguting tat you could find on the net though beks:lol:
> 
> enjoy the keybob, have some juice and an asprin:thumbup1:


Meh there's pics of me all over the AL lol, nekkid ones at that.....

I enjoyed it, had water and digestive enzymes, trying to sober up but very sleepy,,,,,

OK..so I may not be fat, just chubby - 39-29-39.......:laugh:



winger said:


> One man's fruit is another mans candy. I love women with meat on their bones. I am drunk too so get over it.


Meat and gristle, baby...I'm over it...I have to be at the gym in around 7 hours, this workout will NOT be fun!!!


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Meat and gristle, baby...I'm over it...I have to be at the gym in around 7 hours, this workout will NOT be fun!!!


Turning soft Bek. Regardless of all of the circumstances, tomorrows workout will but fun only by your choice.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Turning soft Bek. Regardless of all of the circumstances, tomorrows workout will but fun only by your choice.


Soft? Yeah, probably.........

Need sleep......lol it's 3am........what a fvcking lightweight...... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Hmm..well last night was interesting... (no training info, skip if required)

Single Barrel makes an excellent starter for a night out - 45% ABV and nice and smooth... :thumb:

Off to pub met up with a couple of mates, one of whom I'd promised to go and chav it at the pub over the road for a couple...

Was most odd having to run the gauntlet of bouncers and there was one with a machine that checked ID......as usual, I didn't get asked for ID :crying: - whole thing was bizarre as I drink in the only pub in the town centre that doesn't have bouncers 

Leery men are a whole new thing for me (no, seriously) I was most disconcerted to see a mate in there, and his mate was actually staring. Proper overt gawping.....was quite unnerving.

Moved on to another pub, and there were too many skinny men in tight pink t-shirts for my liking (bloody metros), though they played EXACTLY the same music they play at the 'alternative' club with the addition of 'Living on a Prayer' :lol: Was funny as fvck trying to watch all these big haired, skinny bints in skyscraper heels trying to walk, let alone dance.......

Back to the club later where a fetish model came and told me she was my friend on Facebook and she loves all my gym updates then felt my biceps, repeatedly.....was most disturbed to note her arms had NO muscle at all on them, they were just completely soft - is that what 'normal' women feel like? 

Managed to avoid having to go home with a mate to save walking, as he is old money and an emotional fvckwit to boot. I did get a lift with head doorslag which was good. I've never, evr seen the phenomenon that is door groupies (but heard about it from people on here) until last night.....good god woman, have some shame!!!! Do these women have ANY respect for themselves? And (please don't hit me, lads!) what's so great about doormen anyway? :confused1:

Anyway - should be training at some point today when I get some transport and take my mate to the gym - back day today - have eaten a massive fried egg sarnie and some fruit, so good to go.... :thumb: Obscenely perky considering I didn't get to bed in the end till 4am......


----------



## Beklet

At last - some training stuff!!!!

Back day today. Last week was pretty brutal, but I thought the weights were a bit light, so this week I decided to up the dose a bit - managed heavier weights on all but the last exercise, but it killed my forearms - think I'll finally have to bite the bullet and get some straps..... 

And of course I trained around 8 hours after the end of a night on the sauce.....proper hardcore, me :lol:

And because I need to measure my progress, I'll bore you all with the rep ranges too (some of which are pitiful cos I was trying to be hard  )- the ideal for the drop sets is 6-8/10/15

CV warm up

Dumbbell pullover

14kg x 35

Dropset 22/18/14kg for 8/10/17

Pulldown

61kg x6

Dropset 62/40/26kg for 6/11/15

Cable row

67kg x6

Dropset 67/40/26kg for 5/10/14

Preacher curl machine

15kg x20 (oops maybe 12.5 would have been better!)

Dropset 25/20/15 for 7/9/11

Forearms were pretty much fried by this point, could barely grip the dumbbells

Dumbbell curl

Dropset 10/6/4kg for 8/10/12.5 (by the last one I couldn't physically bend my arm enough to make a full rep lol :thumb:

Not sure how much heavier I can go on the pullovers, as our dumbbells are long and even with arms fully extended, the 22kg dumbbell was around 3" from my face - not a good one to go to failure on!!!! mg:

Tonight is 80s night, and some friends from Hampshire are visiting so another heavy night, though I will go a little easier tonight - I'll not get away with it two nights in a row!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Wow I'm so proud of myself......

I didn't send ANY abusive, inappropriate or inflammatory texts 

I did leave the club early cos I was tired and mardy :sad:

I came home, made food and didn't post any whiny bullsh1t on here or Facebook :thumb:

I will be spending the afternoon planting broad bean, tomato and sunflower plants in the allotment, despairing at the lawn it has become, and hoping the potatoes and carrots have come up. Will also be thinking of a way to pinch the rhubarb from the allotment that no one has started on (after I was told it was mine - grrr I want that rhubarb!!!) :lol:

I have some nice DOMS in my upper back, and one person last night asked for training advice...lol


----------



## dmcc

Crikey. Good morning Starshine! Someone's feeling perky!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Crikey. Good morning Starshine! Someone's feeling perky!!


You sound surprised....... 

Am trying to take my mind off the fact I can't go to the Expo..... :cursing:

And a great workout yesterday has helped my mood no end..that and the fact my mates have cooked a leg of lamb and can't possibly eat it all themselves (particularly as their house guests are vegetarian :lol: )

Another session at Hercules tomorrow, which should help my mood as I suspect I'm without gym facilities till Friday after that.......:sad:


----------



## dmcc

Given the mardy face you had the other day....

Why no gym facilities this week?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Given the mardy face you had the other day....
> 
> Why no gym facilities this week?


Yeah..noticed everyone runs for the hills when I go off on one.....:laugh:

I'm staying in a hotel Tues - Fri, though may get a sneaky session in at home on Tues if I'm lucky - the hotel has a 'multi-gym' which usually means a few bits of cardio equipment, not enough machines for a full body workout and dumbbells that go up to 15kg..... :cursing:

It does have a pool and sauna, spa etc so swimming will make up my cardio those days :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Get her and her fancy ways!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Get her and her fancy ways!


Hardly...is for work so you KNOW the facilities will be ropey!!!! :laugh:

Also have to contend with hideous hotel lunchtime 'food' - better get a decent breakfast in!!!! :lol:

Meanwhile, the callouses on my hands are coming along nicely.....

I'm doing my workouts properly, which is good - was worried I'd misunderstood, or something.

Just time for an hour of crap telly before I get picked up to eat in excess of a pound of roast lamb - yummy!!! :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Mmm lamb eaten, stuff planted - boring domestic crap done. Workouts for next few weeks sorted, all going well, so next step is diet. Should be pretty easy, being summer and all that - stick to meat, fish, eggs, fruit, veg and some starch, just need to be a bit stricter and FAR more organised - it's lack of organisation that is usually my downfall!!

Have to walk to the shop later - too lazy to drive - I know that makes no sense but I will be doing plenty of it tomorrow and I need to conserve all the fuel i can - a 2 mile urban trip will use far more fuel than necessary....and I need the cardio!!!


----------



## dmcc

Buy a "granny trolley" and wheel it around. We've got one and it's so much more convenient.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Buy a "granny trolley" and wheel it around. We've got one and it's so much more convenient.


Lol is tempting - saw one in a shop last week with ladybirds all over it...was gonna make a PVC one and put studs and chains all over it for a laugh.......but I only need cat food and something for my sweet tooth so it shouldn't be too heavy


----------



## Beklet

Hmm I appear to be spamming my own journal :crying: no-one loves me anymore!!!

:lol:

I officially now have definition in my calves when tensed, for the first time in my entire life :thumb:

And a friend who came to visit yesterday (and who I've not seen in a few weeks) said I looked more defined. Yay. It's a start


----------



## dmcc

A set of nice calves is very sexy.


----------



## Gym Bunny

dmcc said:


> A set of nice calves is very sexy.


Seconded! Pics required for me to perv, I mean inspect.

I didn't get to go to the EXPO either....drink the disappointment away.


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Seconded! Pics required for me to perv, I mean inspect.
> 
> I didn't get to go to the EXPO either....drink the disappointment away.


No pics....

This weekend, I think I drank my liver away..... :lol:

Hercules today - chest and calf burn - bring it on!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Just got in....long day lol 

Trained chest and calves today. Was surprised but the gym was empty, until the point I wanted to use the cable station, and someone turned up...and started using the cable station :lol:

Reckon it was a set up :laugh:

Anyhow. Some weights up a bit, some, no idea cos they ain't marked!

Flyes

10kg x35

Dropset 15/12.5/10kg for 10/10/14

Chest press

6 plates x10

Dropset 7/5/3 plates for 10/11/16

Pec Deck

Dropset 5/4/2 plates for 7/10/15

Dropset 5/3/2 plates for 6/10/13

Calves triset

Calf press on leg press/BW calf raise with double stretch on block/raises off floor x 10/15/20

No idea what the weight was on calf raise - basically full stack minus 2 plates, then 3 plates less each time....first weight so heavy, when I straightened my legs thought my knees were going to snap backwards!! 

Hopefully, as I'm in hotel all week, I'll get a sneaky leg session in tomorrow - cos it's SO much fun driving 80 miles after leg day...... :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Driving or even walking after a legs day requires a walking stick to change gear. Impressive session! Especially on flys. No way can I do that. :rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Cheers hun . . Quick update may add weights later. Did legs have just driven to Reading lol. Same workout as last week, some weights possibly heavier but different equipment so hard to tell. Knew it was working tho - had to have a break between sets of sldl because i felt right queasy. . . This may have had a lot to do with the fry up i had for dinner though . .


----------



## Gym Bunny

the fry up was ENERGY! You felt like upchucking due to the intensity of the workout. Stick with this no matter what anyone else says.


----------



## evad

i dont have much to add due to various issues

just to say ey up


----------



## dmcc

Issues, Dave?

Step into my office, get into the foetal position and let's talk them out. The doctor is in. :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lol..I am Agony Cvunt, talk to me!!!

Ahem...right, as this hotel has internet, so I can type this on a proper keyboard instead of faffing around on my phone.....

For once this is a festival of training and diet related stuff so you may need a breather halfway through as it's far more training info than you'd udually find on here :lol:

Yesterday's workout;

CV warm up 5 mins

Leg ext

20kg x50

Dropset 40/30/20kg for 8/10/16 Fvcking OUCH!!!

Leg press

195kg x8

Dropset 195/155/135kg for 8/12/15

Lunges

First set in squat rack with bar only x26 :sad:

Second set with 10kg dumbbells x30

Not sure which I like best.....dumbbells fine in my own gym, as they're narrow but when grip goes will have to use bar...

Leg curl

15kg x40

Dropset 45/25/15 for 6/10/15

Staggered over to power rack for SLDL - same weight as last week but form much better...

50kg 2x15 - had to have a bit of a break between sets as I felt seriously queasy......although the fry up 2 hours before didn't help, it was DEFINITELY the intensity of the workout that made me feel rough :lol:

Got to hotel......mirrors are not flattering!! mg: :scared:

Have no choice now but to sort my sh1t out....so diet is being cleaned up from now.......and some of you have already been told to kick my butt and make sure I'm not slacking...anyone else reading this, please do the same.....

Today, have just done 15 mins on elliptical, 10 mins on bike and 21 lengths of pool (and 15 mins in sauna). DInner time in 10 mins.....hopefully they'll have decent cleanish food to eat - I missed the roast beef yesterday, but I'm sure they'll have something yummy....


----------



## dmcc

You know we'll be on your case shweedie. Just like you'll be on ours.


----------



## Beklet

Cheers :wub:

Food good. Starter was herring, ham, green salad, olives and pine nuts, followed by swordfish, broccoli, cauliflower and shiitake and soy sauce, then fruit salad. Yum.


----------



## evad

hahaha check the people queuing up to discuss my anger issues/rape me


----------



## Beklet

Rape? That implies you'd say no . .


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Rape? That implies you'd say no . .


your jedi mind tricks wont work on me tonight

this is not the response you wanted, go about your business :lol:


----------



## Beklet

I wasn't talking about me . . . It's not recognised as rape when a woman commits it . . Lol. Is just plain sexual assault . . And that's definitely not the answer you wanted!


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> I wasn't talking about me . . . It's not recognised as rape when a woman commits it . . Lol. Is just plain sexual assault . . And that's definitely not the answer you wanted!


it's not rape anyway it's surprise sex


----------



## Beklet

Only if you remember to yell 'Surprise!' first . . :lol:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Only if you remember to yell 'Surprise!' first . . :lol:


i always remember to do this, it's a beginners mistake forgetting

and theres the old line that rape is not a laughing matter unless your raping a clown

and also 9 out of 10 people like gang rape

sorry


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> i always remember to do this, it's a beginners mistake forgetting
> 
> and theres the old line that rape is not a laughing matter unless your raping a clown
> 
> and also 9 out of 10 people like gang rape
> 
> sorry


Oh dear...they're terrible!!! :lol:

Have managed to avoid the banoffee pie.....

Goats cheese salad with sunblush tomatoes and olives, roast duck with paprika dressing and veg, fruit salad and yoghurt.......

More cardio tonight. Ugh.


----------



## Gym Bunny

You are strong to avoid the banoffee pie. I'd probably have face planted in it...then eaten my way out. :drool:


----------



## Beklet

Ah it had fresh cream on it. Can't stand fresh cream. Unless someone's eating it off me . . . Lol. On the coffee again trying to avoid the huge bowls of biscuits in the sodding hotel. . . 5 hours till dinner tho will have to have something'


----------



## dmcc

Mmmmm banoffee and cream... I'd have been fighting arthritic grannies for it...


----------



## evad

i had a snickers today, who needs banoffe pie when you have snickers?


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> i had a snickers today, who needs banoffe pie when you have snickers?


Heathen....they're called Marathons..... :lol:

Well.....after a few days of staying in a hotel and completely succeeding in avoiding the HUGE bowls of biscuits dotted all over the place, I left there this morning for a shortish drive to Valhalla.

Did delts. Started off quite badly, as for some reason the lateral raises were really hurting, and my arms did NOT want to play. Hurt a lot on front of delt so didn't go too silly. I will just mention here I HATE lateral raises and in 3 weeks time I will not do a single one for a fortnight. Fvcking hateful things!!!!

Lateral raises

5kg x20 (FFS :cursing: )

Dropset 7.5/5/2.5kg x 6/9/12 

Shoulder press machine (plate loaded)

25kg x8 (wimpish so added weight)

Dropset 30/20/10kg x 6/10/15

Shrugs

15kg x35

25/20/15kg x 9/10/15 (weights up next week)

Tricep pressdown

3 plates x 35

Dropset 8/5/3 plates x 6/9/16

CGBP

35kg x8 (realised I'd messed up the weights so added some to make the drop easier...)

Dropset 40/35/30kg x6/8/11 PB

Met Poppa Bear in the gym who despite what he may tell you, is really not nearly as much of a fat bastard as he makes out 

After training and PWO shake, I followed him to Nutrition Worx to see Shaun, how is not nearly as skinny as he makes himself out to be!!!!

Had a good day in all, drove home and haven't been back long. No idea what's happening tonight I just want to sleep for now!

Food shopping tomorrow - would go today but the market has much cheaper fruit and veg


----------



## evad

im only in my early 20's (just) so to me they are snickers, the oldest tele i have seen lately is euro 96 and they were snickers then

however starbusrt are and always will be opel fruits


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> im only in my early 20's (just) so to me they are snickers, the oldest tele i have seen lately is euro 96 and they were snickers then
> 
> however starbusrt are and always will be opel fruits


Pfft lol I may be an old fart but they tasted better when they were called Marathons.....

I bet my car's older than you....... :lol:


----------



## evad

it will be if its a crappy capri

a lad i know has one and it's made of asbestos or something


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bet I can make you like lat raises


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> it will be if its a crappy capri
> 
> a lad i know has one and it's made of asbestos or something


It's a Cortina...... 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Bet I can make you like lat raises


Does it involve bribing me with copious amounts of money and/or Hotel Chocolat??? :laugh:

It's the sitting down that makes them so bloody difficult........but that's hw they have to be done!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Does it involve bribing me with copious amounts of money and/or Hotel Chocolat??? :laugh:
> 
> It's the sitting down that makes them so bloody difficult........but that's hw they have to be done!


Nope.... though both sound good 

I do them standing up one side at a time... (hold onto something so you dont end up leaning to counter-balance the weight) I feel far more control that way... never used to get much of a feeling off them either til I did it that way :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope.... though both sound good
> 
> I do them standing up one side at a time... (hold onto something so you dont end up leaning to counter-balance the weight) I feel far more control that way... never used to get much of a feeling off them either til I did it that way :thumbup1:


Yeah that's how I normally do them...but at the moment have to do them seated, as this makes them more difficult (and it does), which explains the pain! I think I will do a decent warm up next week which might help.....

I'm so bloody tired!!!!!


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Hey well done today Becky, and it was good to see ya !!! Mr Mac is looking good eh ?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hey well done today Becky, and it was good to see ya !!! Mr Mac is looking good eh ?


He is indeed...and we'll be having less of the shabby from you too!!!! There was plenty of muscle from where I was standing!


----------



## Beklet

My neck is killing me, I have a headache and I'm feeling worse after having an early night.......time to go get some fresh air and food!


----------



## jw007

yes yes

All good, quick fly bye...

Still NATTY.... Not so good ah well


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> My neck is killing me, I have a headache and I'm feeling worse after having an early night.......time to go get some fresh air and food!


Ahhh...moshing DOMS? I used to love them. Go get some fresh air and food.


----------



## Beklet

Not post mosh lol i stayed in? JW, did you not read the bit where i said i'd been to Ironworx and breathed in the test? Think that may have compromised my natty status lol


----------



## ShaunMc

good to see you bex .. sorry if i seemed a miserable bastard .. low carbs and lots of cardio make me a moody git

nice to see ya and thought ya was looking good x

and i am skinny


----------



## Beklet

ShaunMc said:


> good to see you bex .. sorry if i seemed a miserable bastard .. low carbs and lots of cardio make me a moody git
> 
> nice to see ya and thought ya was looking good x
> 
> and i am skinny


You weren't miserable at all...from what I could tell :laugh:

Aw....thanks :blush:

Will be looking better in a few months though, I hope!

Your shoulders are massive you lying toerag!!!


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm. Ropey but the spangly boots were nice. Carb crash incoming can feel it already but no sweating tonight. Hurrah.


----------



## Beklet

Back day today......intense workout - no spectacular weights but getting stronger, can take more punishment and oh god did I nearly shame myself in the gym!!!

Righto....warmed up shoulders and back with broomstick thingies (except we have no broomstick was a weighted rubber one nvm)

Dumbbell pullovers

16kg x 30

Dropset 24/20/16kg x 10/10/15 PB 

Pulldowns

61kg x6

Dropset 68/47/26 x 5/8/12 (equalled PB - couldn't get grips to work properly so grip shagged...really have to get some straps!)

Cable row

67kg x6

Dropset 67/47/33 x 5/10/15

Preacher curl machine

15kg x22 (Suspect much better than last week, will check)

Dropset 25/20/15kg x 8/8/12 (Seriously, after I had done these I was in tears - couldn't bend my arms at all and the ache in my biceps and forearms was bloody painful!!! :thumb: )

Dumbbell curl

Dropset 10/8/6kg x 8/10/12 (yay finally got off the 4s!!!  )

And during that last dropset, couldn't quite decide whether I wanted to burst into tears or throw up....luckily I did neither :lol:

My mate took some pics. Not posed or owt but they're nothing special - I just look fat.. 

Oh yeah, and 15 mins cardio - was with mate again so was rushed but it gave my arms time to start working again


----------



## MaKaVeLi

ShaunMc said:


> and i am skinny


LMAO, muscle dysmorphia, gotta love it!


----------



## winger

Tru dat Mak


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> LMAO, muscle dysmorphia, gotta love it!





winger said:


> Tru dat Mak


oh don't mind me.........no-one ever comments on my journal anymore..no-one loves me....... :crying:

:devil2:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> oh don't mind me.........no-one ever comments on my journal anymore..no-one loves me....... :crying:
> 
> :devil2:


We love you, just don't want to come on too strong and look like a stalker, that's all. :whistling:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> oh don't mind me.........no-one ever comments on my journal anymore..no-one loves me....... :crying:
> 
> :devil2:


WHO never comments ?? :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> WHO never comments ?? :tongue:


OK OK I'll let you off........but you're a special case (in a good way) :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> oh don't mind me.........no-one ever comments on my journal anymore..no-one loves me....... :crying:
> 
> :devil2:


*COMMENT!!!!*

*
*

*
* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

*
*


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> *COMMENT!!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *
> *


Lol......didn't mean you either - both of you comment generally.....

Just being an attention whore, for a change :thumb:


----------



## dmcc




----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


>


OMG............ hahaha!!!!!!!!! I dunno if I can rep you again, but I'm gonna do so every day for a week :lol: :lol:

For the record.... I'm currently on yellow/elevated  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


>


Ha ha quality!!! So am I Low or Guarded then??????

Cos I'm certainly not leaving!!!!

And trust me my hair is still proper knackered :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

I'm Elevated I think, I keep dropping the fact I pulled 270 the other day into conversation.

Did I mention I pulled a 270 deadlift on Friday? There's video on YouTube.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> I'm Elevated I think, I keep dropping the fact I pulled 270 the other day into conversation.
> 
> Did I mention I pulled a 270 deadlift on Friday? There's video on YouTube.


I think I may recall that....... :whistling:

I did no work. As usual. oops. Ah well. Time for sleep. Cardio tomorrow. Yuk.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> We love you, just don't want to come on too strong and look like a stalker, that's all. :whistling:


Hey a stalker would be nice right now, feeling massively unloved....

(Does that make me 'Elevated' yet? :lol: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> I'm Elevated I think, I keep dropping the fact I pulled 270 the other day into conversation.
> 
> Did I mention I pulled a 270 deadlift on Friday? There's video on YouTube.


 :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Hey a stalker would be nice right now, feeling massively unloved....
> 
> (Does that make me 'Elevated' yet? :lol: )


Trust me on this...you do NOT want a stalker. I have already offered you love, but you, cruel temptress, rejected me....Oh my heart is broken and I shall never recover nor love another.

Course I read your journal...how else can be jealous of your weights oh tiny footed curvaceous beauty!

Darren, reppage for the attentionwhore scale. I am going to thieve it and post it in a mate's journal. Your 270kg pull was FABBBBBUUUULLLOOOUSSS!

Zara, I am loving the new av.

Beks...I will post an intelligent comment about your back workout once the coffee has kicked in. :bounce:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

HMMMM at being "special"


----------



## Chris1

OI!!!!! I'm still here missy!!! Just rubbing my thighs while watching in the wings these days thats all


----------



## Uriel

I'm not posting til your back teeth are floating in steroid oil and you stop fannying around lifting like a girl!!


----------



## Beklet

Oi there's nothing wrong with a 68kg pulldown at my size . . In fact you tell me where that back workout was even remotely fannying around! Just done 40 mins cardio aided by christian bale


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Tell me he was Patrick Bateman.....


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Tell me he was Patrick Bateman.....


Sadly not - will ask them if they can get it - was Dark Knight lol.......:laugh:

My mates have no food - have to come back and cook chicken otherwise I will starve before Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Oi there's nothing wrong with a 68kg pulldown at my size . . In fact you tell me where that back workout was even remotely fannying around! Just done 40 mins cardio aided by christian bale


Was that a nibble?


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Was that a nibble?


The mood I am in, it was a full on pirahna attack........ 

Women use their hormones as an excuse for many things, including being in the sort of mood I am in now. Though when I am in this sort of mood, I think very clearly AND have that lovely ice cold feeling where my heart should be.

And with that I have come to the conclusion that men really are a shower of ****s.

Women are a ****ing downpour.

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

That is all.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> Zara, I am loving the new av.


Thank you sweetie 



Uriel said:


> I'm not posting til your back teeth are floating in steroid oil and you stop fannying around lifting like a girl!!


^^^^^^^^ what he said :thumbup1: 

(minus the lifting like a girl part as you're stronger than me :tongue: )



Beklet said:


> The mood I am in, it was a full on pirahna attack........
> 
> Women use their hormones as an excuse for many things, including being in the sort of mood I am in now. Though when I am in this sort of mood, I think very clearly *AND have that lovely ice cold feeling where my heart should be.*


Ahhh..... I so wish I could do that, but unfortunately cannot.... hormones or no hormones.



Beklet said:


> And with that I have come to the conclusion that men really are a shower of ****s.
> 
> Women are a ****ing downpour.
> 
> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> That is all.


 :rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Trust me on this...you do NOT want a stalker. I have already offered you love, but you, cruel temptress, rejected me....Oh my heart is broken and I shall never recover nor love another.
> 
> *Liar.......lol if I did birds would be all different......:laugh:*
> 
> Course I read your journal...how else can be jealous of your weights oh tiny footed curvaceous beauty!
> 
> *They're not great right now*
> 
> Darren, reppage for the attentionwhore scale. I am going to thieve it and post it in a mate's journal. Your 270kg pull was FABBBBBUUUULLLOOOUSSS!
> 
> Zara, I am loving the new av.
> 
> Beks...I will post an intelligent comment about your back workout once the coffee has kicked in. :bounce:


*Don't worry - I'm not up to intelligent posing right now I just want to stab people*



windsor81 said:


> OI!!!!! I'm still here missy!!! Just rubbing my thighs while watching in the wings these days thats all


Voyeur!!! (Not that there's anything to see) :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Today is going to be immeasurably sh1t.

Review time at work. Have warned boss how rubbish I am he won't have it. He's in for a nasty shock later. Also due a warning. Nice. My boss is fine about it all but still.......

So, I have PMT, am off my t1ts on fatburners and I will be spending 3 hours locked in an office with my boss. Who slapped my ar5e yesterday 

I still have a stiff neck, I've just eaten breakfast and I'm hungry already, and I need a poo. In around an hour I will also feel very very sick.

On a good note, it's chest and calves day today. Then after calf hell I get to drive 100 miles. I never learn :laugh:


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Today is going to be immeasurably sh1t.
> 
> Review time at work. Have warned boss how rubbish I am he won't have it. He's in for a nasty shock later. Also due a warning. Nice. My boss is fine about it all but still.......
> 
> So, I have PMT, am off my t1ts on fatburners and I will be spending 3 hours locked in an office with my boss. Who slapped my ar5e yesterday
> 
> I still have a stiff neck, I've just eaten breakfast and I'm hungry already, and I need a poo. In around an hour I will also feel very very sick.
> 
> On a good note, it's chest and calves day today. Then after calf hell I get to drive 100 miles. I never learn :laugh:


PMT is just an excuse women use to act like snakes with T1ts..

I have no time for your PMT rubbish....

And dont come talking to me about "hormones this and hormones that" as I have more coursing thro my body in 1 min than you will ever have in your entire life (currently:whistling

So shut up, put your knickers on and go make a me a cup of tea:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> PMT is just an excuse women use to act like snakes with T1ts..
> 
> I have no time for your PMT rubbish....
> 
> And dont come talking to me about "hormones this and hormones that" as I have more coursing thro my body in 1 min than you will ever have in your entire life (currently:whistling
> 
> So shut up, put your knickers on and go make a me a cup of tea:thumbup1:


Fvck off. 

PMT is caused by a massive drop in hormones, not an excess. 

I don't act like a snake with tits either, just get more honest. Like when I drink. I'm actually far more clinical and cold....emotions are a waste of time and get in the way. The only emotion I tend to feel is intense loathing.

And it's usually aimed at everyone. I don't discriminate (though I can think of two or three people who's faces I'd cheerfully bounce repeatedly off a brick wall  )


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Who slapped my ar5e yesterday
> 
> and I need a poo.


I'm sure if he can look at both these statements, he'll refrain from doing it again today less he wants a set of niffy digits


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Fvck off.
> 
> *PMT is caused by a massive drop in hormones, not an excess. *
> 
> I don't act like a snake with tits either, just get more honest. Like when I drink. I'm actually far more clinical and cold....emotions are a waste of time and get in the way. The only emotion I tend to feel is intense loathing.
> 
> And it's usually aimed at everyone. I don't discriminate (though I can think of two or three people who's faces I'd cheerfully bounce repeatedly off a brick wall  )


Sort of like PCT then :lol: :lol: :lol:

How weird??? Men end up crying like girls on PCT and women with lackofhormones become hard faced b1tches:lol:

Interesting

Off I fvck:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> *Sort of like PCT then* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How weird??? Men end up crying like girls on PCT and women with lackofhormones become hard faced b1tches:lol:
> 
> Interesting
> 
> Off I fvck:thumbup1:


I've always thought men on PCT act like women with PMT.... but then unlike Bek, I get very emotional with it and if someones nasty to me I want to cry pmsl....

....however the way I deal with that particular embarrassment it to put up a front and tell everyone to GTF


----------



## Beklet

Zara's right. Most women get overemotional with pmt but i'm not the most emotional person at the best of times. Unless it involves anger. I have quite the temper lol. But even then i can do cold anger . . I admit it, i'm a creepy Bastard . . However. The day that was going to be **** has started getting better already. Even the pain is bearable. Neck still very sore so will have today off the weights and just do cardio and sauna. Back to pain thursday


----------



## hackskii

Sad part of this is due to the woman not realizing the hormones are haywire, and in general are incapable of dealing with them.

My GF used to go off on me about 3 days before her period, and after her period the first few days she was super nice.

I told her that I can tell her when her period would come and she laughed.

I told her it was hormones but that only upset her.

For me, when I see that train wreck comming, I dodge it, I dont feed anything into it, I leave her alone and stay away from her, doing anything else makes it worse.

She does not want my help, she just wants to rip into me about her lifes problems.

So, I ignore her and do something else.

When I can see her setting off, I stop it before I cant stop it.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks I am the same I get major aggression. Also just the 2 days beforehand horny as hell.

I don't get cramp unless I haven't done exercise recently.

I do not think the combined pill helps PMT. In fact I am rather strongly of the opinion it makes everything worse, including the ability to destroy a woman's sex drive.

Hacks I feel your pain. Did you know that women who have a well documented history of PMT problems can actually end up with reduced sentencing if they murder someone as "they are not in their right mind"!

My bro deals with his flatmate's PMT by cooking chocolate cake and stocking up on ice cream.


----------



## hackskii

Why not consider pregnanolone topical creams?

I think this is one of the mood enhancers that both men and women can take, it helps with a sense of wellbeing.

It isnt expensive, and it is put on like a lotion.

Worth a shot, better than killing someone.

Calcium is natures tranquilizer, valarian root is calming, so is 5-HTP.


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha hacks i'm not a haywire sort of person. I just get less tolerant. I'm well aware of the affect low hormone levels have but potential work grief and stupid women got me a bit narked. Normally on this day i work at home out of the way of everyone - seems the best solution lol!

GB I'm not on the pill and haven't been for a couple of years but when i was they do have a stabilising effect. Got sick of taking them after so many years though - it can't be healthy! At hotel about to do cardio and they have veal and venison on the menu . . Decisions . .


----------



## hackskii

Well, I can honestly say here that when hormonally speaking my GF acts like a bitch, she doesnt even realize she is doing it.

So, to get her to stop something she is not aware of, is challenging.

Lets say I was going off on someone and thought I gave him 59%, someone else could walk up and think I was giving 100% to him, and that goes for the person I just had a conflict with.

I think a recording of yourself acting up and palying it back would tell you a bit more about yourself than actually how one may view themselves.

Not pusing any buttons here darling, but men have been dealing with this for quite some time, and it is like a King's X to do so.

Not acceptable.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> *Well, I can honestly say here that when hormonally speaking my GF acts like a bitch, she doesnt even realize she is doing it.*
> 
> So, to get her to stop something she is not aware of, is challenging.
> 
> Lets say I was going off on someone and thought I gave him 59%, someone else could walk up and think I was giving 100% to him, and that goes for the person I just had a conflict with.
> 
> I think a recording of yourself acting up and palying it back would tell you a bit more about yourself than actually how one may view themselves.
> 
> Not pusing any buttons here darling, but men have been dealing with this for quite some time, and it is like a King's X to do so.
> 
> Not acceptable.


I am very aware of when I am getting PMT and how I can be with it.... I usually warn people (as Bek does). I find it far easier to tell someone that I've got PMT and as such if they upset me etc (even unintentionally) that I will react 100x worse than usual.... then if it does happen they know whats going on and hopefully will understand a bit.

In fact I've had conversations with people where I've been kicking off about something and they say "you're just being like this cos you've got PMT" and I yell "SO WHAT???" and run off to my bed to sulk pmsl....


----------



## hackskii

Well, I have seen my Mother, my Aunt, my Brothers Wife, and my Girlfriend go throught this (menopause).

Sadly PMS is only a short time type of thing.

Menopause is much longer by years.

For a guy that has been around the block many times, I do understand, and am far more sensitive than most in this regard.

But, I have seen things that made me just shake my head in disgust, not that I am more tollerante than others, just I see it for what it is.....................And to that I am more compassionate than most all other men...........

I aint picking you chicks here, just trying to be more enlightening, that is all, nothing more, nothing less.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> Well, I have seen my Mother, my Aunt, my Brothers Wife, and my Girlfriend go throught this (menopause).
> 
> Sadly PMS is only a short time type of thing.
> 
> Menopause is much longer by years.
> 
> For a guy that has been around the block many times, I do understand, and am far more sensitive than most in this regard.
> 
> But, I have seen things that made me just shake my head in disgust, not that I am more tollerante than others, just I see it for what it is.....................And to that I am more compassionate than most all other men...........
> 
> I aint picking you chicks here, just trying to be more enlightening, that is all, nothing more, nothing less.....


Well I can't comment cos I don't know them, but humour is usually the key with me.....

One person used to just smile or laugh when I got started on one and tell me it was PMT... because he was being nice and laughing and joking it made me laugh at how ludicrous I was being. I'd sometimes still sulk a bit... but I'd sulk and smile to myself at the same time. It completely diffused things.


----------



## winger

I heard sex and mans ejaculation is good for PMT. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

I've tried to reply twice to hacks but my phone clearly has pmt too. Ha it's not that short term, we probably have 40 years of it! Winger you are probably right in fact the other effect is kicking in unfortunately i'm in a hotel miles away from home with no willing victim lol


----------



## Beklet

Today has been so tedious i'm actually looking forward to cardio. How sad is that?


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Today has been so tedious i'm actually looking forward to cardio. How sad is that?


Looking forward to the C word!!!!!

It's becoming time to contemplate suicide Beks:lol:

You have a decent minge that you hardly use and wont even pm pics of it to your UKM chums, it's all self self self in this here journal:lol: :lol:

All this training and cardio....without aas...... the dark side is calling you young skystalker:lol:


----------



## Beklet

How do you know it's decent? Lol you wouldn't want pics right now it really does look like an axe wound! Besides, viewings are by appointment only. . .


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> How do you know it's decent? Lol you wouldn't want pics right now it really does look like an axe wound! Besides, viewings are by appointment only. . .


 :lol:


----------



## Beklet

35 mins cardio done. Worked hard looking forward to dinner. No aas for me lol why would i want to? Have feeling my mate will try to set me up this weekend. Hm we all know how well that went last time! One more night of boring hotel then 4 weeks of hard graft. Think i'll actually be married by the end of the year . . To my job :-S


----------



## dmcc

Hugs.

Does you manager still have a head? I had my appraisal today and was worried, but it went OK....


----------



## Beklet

Yay for good appraisals! Yeah he does. He's a good boss really. I've faffed too much the last year but really, i have no money to do anything so this next year will be spent studying for a qualification through work, travelling for work, training and looking after me. I don't have time for anyone else anyway so no point looking. I was right about my friend. Apparently he's 26. Too young, that's younger than my car lol :lol: Dinner was good. Rare rib eye steak. Mmm . . .


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Yay for good appraisals! Yeah he does. He's a good boss really. I've faffed too much the last year but really, i have no money to do anything so this next year will be spent studying for a qualification through work, travelling for work, training and looking after me. I don't have time for anyone else anyway so no point looking. I was right about my friend. Apparently he's 26. *Too young*, that's younger than my car lol :lol: Dinner was good. Rare rib eye steak. Mmm . . .


You didn't say that to me and i'm 21:lol:


----------



## dmcc

Mmmmm steak...

Did I tell you I've applied for promotion? It's my old job but with some budget work and line management of an EO - and this post is SEO


----------



## Beklet

Mak, i couldn't compete with the younger girls lol . . . And you're a special case in the nicest possible way . . . Sounds good Darren, wouldn't mind you as my SEO though as previously mentioned, mine rocks. Tomorrow hopefully i'll be training at New Image but suspect Helen is on holiday. Gah.


----------



## Chris1

Hold on, I'm only 27!!! Suppose the bubble had to burst eventually.

Hi anyway, my names Chris, don't get round these parts often but thought I would say hi anyway


----------



## Beklet

No bubble burst lol my car is 27 so you qualify, though you're busy elsewhere lol . . My car is ill due to an argument with stealth barrier in asda. Having it at roof height with no warning signs in a random part of the car park has rendered my windscreen well and truly broken, my passenger seat a health hazard and my sunroof at risk of leaking. Deep joy. No training tonight but a slow drive home. I'm tired, sleepy, irritable and just generally fed up.


----------



## Gym Bunny

LMAO! I love the fact that a guy has to be as old as your car. The younger guys can be fun to play around with now and then tho. Youth and stamina and all that. Still a man in his late 20s/early 30s is in his prime..and thinking about it, 40s and 50s too! :lol:

Congrats on teh good appraisal! Cardio sucks though.


----------



## Slamdog

woohoo... i'm old enough for beks!..

car bits... couldn't find anything last time i went to my parents but there is still a section of the garage for me to look in....

i'm sure i have a load of spares for cortinas....


----------



## dmcc

Sue the bastards.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Sue the bastards.


Well.....here's the saga of this afternoon. Bear in mind I was 100 miles from home.

(this is very long - avoid cos there's no training info but I need to wind down)

After the barrier incident (a roof height barrier across a car park of a 24 hour store, where the manager admitted this had happened a number of times), I drove (carefully) to the training centre. Had missed breakfast due to barrier trauma so went for a large mocha for caffeine.

Basically spent the day on the phone.

Autoglass - not in stock, would get back to me with a day for the appointment (but not today)

Insurance company. As it's only the glass that needs replacing, they won't give me a courtesy car, despite the fact Autoglass can't tell me when I'll get a new screen. I did break the sunroof cover (which is plastic) but if I report that as damage to the vehicle body, as the part cannot be replaced (It's obsolete), the car may be written of as uneconomical to repair. There is no guarantee they will let me buy it back. Despite my arguments, the fact Autoglass can't help me with a screen, they still won't supply a car. They may however, be able to pay legal bills if I decide to take ASDA to court.

Autoglass - still no joy. They may have to get it manufactured, could take weeks. They will put me on as 'critical', but still no assurances. And they told me not to drive with the screen as it was.

RAC. Refused to tow me home because they only cover for mechanical or electrical faults, not glass.

After my rant on facebook, got a text from a friend who offered to drive 100 miles to get me and tow me home. I've met this person twice - he's a friend's housemate. How nice is that? I tell him I'll bear it in mind.

Finish work at 5, start the slow drive home. Fill up with petrol, buy a Twix (oddly, I've not had much of an appetite all day and think I'll need something to keep me going). 2 minutes after filling up, glass starts dropping onto passenger seat. Ring friend. Spend 2 hours sitting in a layby reading book and writing stinky complaint letter to ASDA.

Mate arrives with van and rigid tow bar. As a tow virgin (having neither driven or been er driven ) we decided would be easier for me to drive his van, and for him to steer my car.

So a happy hour was had, pootling down the A1 at around 50mph. Until his fuel light came on. Pulling into services, realise the rope has snapped and bar not happy.

Fuel up the van, he decides would be OK to drive 30-odd miles back in my car, it's dark so screen not obvious. All goes well until 1 mile from home when my car dies. I have to drive the van a mile through roadworks and bendy bits, attached to my car by a rope. That snapped twice. Argh. :cursing:

However, I have been home around 25 minutes. I have just eaten yet more sugar. I don't care. I feel like sh1t and I'm going to bed. I have however done a 16 hour day so am probably justified in having tomorrow off.

What is really quite terrifying though, is the concept that not one of those big companies actually gave a flying fvck that there was a lone female stranded so far from home with no money, no friends or family nearby, no way of getting home or anything. I live alone, I have no family here, and the only person who insisted I text to say I got home safely was my boss, mainly as I was still technically on duty and he has a duty of care.

The only person who could help me was someone I've met twice. I owe him an awful lot of beer.

Wow..I really DO feel like sh1t now...... :crying:

Hmph...fvck 'em all. Don't need people anyway.... :cursing:


----------



## winger

Damn Bek, first the transmission now this. That car hasn't been the best investment has it.

Well it is nice to be able to vent and we are here to listen.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Damn Bek, first the transmission now this. That car hasn't been the best investment has it.
> 
> Well it is nice to be able to vent and we are here to listen.


The car owes me nothing...it cost £300 three years ago. A newer car would have been eye wateringly expensive to fix.

Never mind. Chest and calves today - whenever I get to a gym. Will venture into work today, for a couple of hours, then wander to the gym ( I need the cardio anyway) And it's a lovely sunny day


----------



## Gym Bunny

Go take your aggression out in the gym! That sucks Beks it really does, but you are damn well due some good stuff very soon to make up for all this crap.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Cheer up Bek


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Cheer up Bek


I'm fine.......

If buzzing a bit...lol

Change your avi back, you mutant.

You didn't come on here looking for training and diet, did you????


----------



## Guest

Zeus loves ya Bek  Go have a nice chest session and enjoy the beautiful day. It is sunny here also:bounce:


----------



## Beklet

I did. 18kg flyes . . Calves annihilated i couldn't walk for 5 mins lol. Currently sitting in gym with my protein shake reading Flex. Will update when i get home


----------



## hackskii

Wow Bek, you have alot of car problems.

Must cost you a fortune in gas going 100 miles.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Wow Bek, you have alot of car problems.
> 
> Must cost you a fortune in gas going 100 miles.


Nah not really - it's mainly down to its age and the fact I use it every day. It's pretty cheap to fix. 100 miles cost me around £13-18 depending on the brand of fuel I buy - Total is best, Tesco is worst


----------



## dmcc

Oh and e-mail [email protected] and tell them what you posted above about large corporations, including the RAC, abandoning a lone female in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Beklet

*WARNING*

The following post contains training information - do not read if of a nervous disposition or if looking just for rants or smut.



Gym yesterday. Good session Enjoyed it. Cardio consisted of the 3 mile walk there.

After warming up chest and shoulders with broom, started on flyes. These really hurt my right shoulder for the first few but gets better after a few reps and my arms are used to the movement.

Dumbbell flyes

10kg x40 (a bit too light, methinks!)

Dropset 18/14/10kg x 8/10/16 - 18kg PB 

Chest press machine

40kg x10

Dropset 47/33/19kg x6/10/15

Flye machine

25kg x25

Dropset 55/35/15kg x 6/9/15 (15kg too light...)

Calf hell triset

Calf raises on hack squat x8/BW raises with double stretch x15/fast BW raises off floor x20

Weights for raises 160/130/100kg

That hurt!!!

This morning have calf DOMS and chest DOMS...and later this morning I am going ice skating, this should be interesting.

Out last night on the lash, didn't get horrifically drunk, all my mates think I pulled...lol will let them think that I can actually go out and pull a 25 year old......heh heh heh. :lol:

After skating will be BBQ with Susie's Burger Roulette...(not that her burgers are ropey, but in every batch, she put a birds eye or Scotch bonnet pepper in the middle of one...:laugh

But first I need to sew up the hole in my trousers where my thighs have grown and are too big for them.....
​


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Oh and e-mail [email protected] and tell them what you posted above about large corporations, including the RAC, abandoning a lone female in the middle of nowhere.


Why, are they doing a feature on it?


----------



## dmcc

God knows but they do seem to like those kind of stories. Make it as sensational as you can whilst keeping it believable.


----------



## Beklet

OK........I'll get a reputation.......2 nights, 2 beds, 2 different blokes....no action :lol:

Lol failure with men, much? To be fair one of them was one of my best mates and the background, history and all the rest is far too much to explain right here, but the upshot is that he considers me too fat for him. 

I'll remember that when I get this fat off.....(so will he cos he's doing the photo shoot PMSL!!)

Ermmmm yesterday. Went ice skating. Not been for 15 years but safe to say I am even more rubbish at it than I remembered. How much of this was down to being unable to put my feet flat on the floor due to calf DOMS I don't know....

Afterwards was barbeque and cheat night....polished off home made burgers (no chilli), chicken wings, streaky pork and loads of cake (Pavlova, chocolate gateau and apple pie and custard, to be precise), as well as 2 pints of cider and 2/3rds of a bottle of JD. Oops :blush:

How I managed to wake up this morning without feeling like sh1t I don't know, however the choc cake gave me horrible bellyache :sad:

This morning, I still cannot put feet flat on the floor, and it's leg day....oh and don't forget the 7 mile round walk to the gym....

I did however have 2 of yesterday's burgers for breakfast so plenty of protein to start the day (freshly cooked though, of course!!)

Tonight I'm off to a gig but there will be no drinking but much catching up, nattering and me trying to avoid being set up by a mate (though 3 in a row would be funny as fvck :lol: :lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks! Things WILL get better. Now go show dem leggies who's boss! And at least you only fell over skating...and didn't maim anyone.


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Beks! Things WILL get better. Now go show dem leggies who's boss! And at least you only fell over skating...and didn't maim anyone.


Hey...I didn't fall over!!! How very dare you!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm still amused at someone who keeps lying about his age and trying to be alpha.......PMSL - don't try that sh1t with someone my age - been there. seen it, done it and bought the t-shirt....JW would be p1ssing himself at the effort, honestly - more games than a neurotic woman lol.

Unfortunately I don't do games...which seems to make them try harder......

Really should go to gym.......is a nice day at least!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

*GB hangs head in shame*

I didn't mean to impugn your talents at skating Beks.


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> *GB hangs head in shame*
> 
> I didn't mean to impugn your talents at skating Beks.


Ha ha there were a few wobbles - is just a lack of confidence on my part - I used to be able to at least get round the rink without hitting anyone or falling over but was still dealing with the effects of excess alcohol consumption the night before and about an hour's sleep. Next time, I'll be ready....


----------



## Beklet

Another training post - beware!!!

Today wasn't the best session I've ever had, but not the worst - wimped out on the lunges (yes I deserve a kicking) and also the SLDL - mainly because I couldn't balance on the first, and was in danger of passing out during the second......face it - when you have to haul yourself up the stairs by the handrails BEFORE the lunges, you know it's bad.... :lol:

I blame 2 nights on the p1ss and forgetting to eat for 5 hours..... :blush:

Anyway....for all that, the weights weren't bad.

Leg ext

25kg x45

Dropset 55/45/25kg x 10/9/14

Leg press

200kg (full stack) x 8

Dropset 200/160/130kg x 8/10/15

Lunges

12kg db x30

BW x 30 :sad:

Leg curls

25kg x 35

Dropset 45/35/25kg x 8/10/14

SLDL

60kg 2x10 

20 mins CV

Long sit down and protein shake


----------



## Gym Bunny

No no no! You have nothing to beat yourself up about...200kg on leg press then lunges...and you're surprised it was hard? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> No no no! You have nothing to beat yourself up about...200kg on leg press then lunges...and you're surprised it was hard? :lol:


But I did more last week, after 195kg...lol I like to improve week on week - ah well will give me something to aim for next week!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> But I did more last week, after 195kg...lol I like to improve week on week - ah well will give me something to aim for next week!!


Someone suggested to me that you measure the reps with a decimal. So when you fail on the last rep you use a decimal to judge how close you came to completing it. So 11.9 reps means that next session you know you should hit 12.

Although I don't post the decimal it's really helped me remain positive and motivated when the weights themselves don't seem to be increasing.


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> OK........I'll get a reputation.......2 nights, 2 beds, 2 different blokes....no action :lol:


Those aren't men Beks. Weird fvckers! I mean - yer balls would be fvcking killing you..... I'd have knocked one out up yer back at least

Lets face it, you're in the sack FFS, may as well get up to your back wheels just to ensure a good nights sleep.


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Those aren't men Beks. Weird fvckers! I mean - yer balls would be fvcking killing you..... I'd have knocked one out up yer back at least
> 
> Lets face it, you're in the sack FFS, may as well get up to your back wheels just to ensure a good nights sleep.


Indeed...but from the back I'm still clearly a mutant......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Hmmmm....went to gig, was OK but wired after a pint of Coke.....

Got home, was tempted to go to a mate's barbeque but was too far and nearly finished by then.

Bloke from night 1 turned up about 3am....still wired from Coke didn't go to sodding bed till 4.30am...was gabbling complete sh1te lol

Have spent the day recuperating from a weekend with 5 hour's sleep basically sleeping till now, apart from an hour at lunchtime which involved ordering pizza and having a shower - how decadent lol! Needless to say, I missed the gym. I have the leg DOMS from hell, can barely walk and it feels like someone has booted me very painfully in the arris - bloody lunges!!!!

My plan for today involves doing laundry, picking up car and burning a new CD for my journey tomorrow. Wow, I'm so exciting.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Sorry I haven't called in for a while....had a visitor from hell, but thats another story which involved me, missed meals and a frustrating eleven days. She has now gone home and I have gone back to normal again....
> 
> Good going on the lunges and squats, God, you ought to go in for power lifting, you are so strong!


Ha ha thanks - had considered powerlifting - as I remarked at Portsmouth - it means I can lift heavy sh1t and not have to diet...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Still feel like I've been hit by a truck, after leg day.

Should have been training delts today but for some very odd reason, they're really sore, and I had originally planned to train back today cos I'm going to be at Hercules Gym later....watch out Essex! Lol :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks...you want inspiration for powerlifting...check out


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Beks...you want inspiration for powerlifting...check out


Oh dear I can barely manage 40kg lol..... :lol:

Today was fun. Depsite the fact my leg DOMS have kicked in massively and I can barely walk, and I have also developed stiff rear delts, I went to work, then off to the legendary Hercules Gym.

Was busy today - trained, had a pretty decent workout but I was very very weak. Can't recall the exact weights, but will see what I can do....

Dumbbell pullovers

17.5kg x25

Dropset 25/20/17.5kg x 6/9/12 (really hard work these were)

Cable row

7 plates x10

Dropset 7/5/3 plates x 8/10/20 (misjudged weights but they weren't marked!!)

Pulldown

13 plates x5

Dropset 11/8/5 plates x 6/8/14

Preacher curl machine...oh dear

1 plate (!!!) x20

3/2/1 plates x 4/5/8 :nono:

Dumbbell curl

Dropset 10/8/5kg x 8/10/14

Followed by protein shake and 2 mugs of coffee - was proper buzzing afterwards lol :laugh:

Had a good chat with Scott, who really is lovely, despite me insulting his customers :blush: Learned a few things, gave me food for thought, and looking forward to my next visit already (whenever that may be...)

Not long got home - shattered, not eaten nearly enough but tomorrow is another day - for now I need my bed!!!


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Had a good chat with Scott, who really is lovely,


Hey thanks Bek, I love you too.


----------



## Gym Bunny

hackskii said:


> Hey thanks Bek, I love you too.


Everybody loves the twins.

Beks...I meant more that she kicks ass at lifting yet still looks sexy....rather like you in that gorgeous red dress you have.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Hey thanks Bek, I love you too.


Aw, you're lovely too but I was talking about Mr Horton :laugh:



Gym Bunny said:


> Everybody loves the twins.
> 
> Beks...I meant more that she kicks ass at lifting yet still looks sexy....rather like you in that gorgeous red dress you have.


Ha ha that's an OLD picture - must be a good 3 or 4 years old - it's had a fringe, been dyed red, had a mohawk, bleached, dyed black, and bleached again since then!!! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Aw, you're lovely too but I was talking about Mr Horton :laugh:


I know you were, I just have not posted on your journal in a while.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> I know you were, I just have not posted on your journal in a while.


Aw I'd love to talk to you in person, I bet it would be interesting and enlightening....

Don't worry, it's been pretty quiet, I've not done much except lift weights and drown my liver in JD :laugh:


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Aw I'd love to talk to you in person, I bet it would be interesting and enlightening....
> 
> Don't worry, it's been pretty quiet, I've not done much except lift weights *and drown my liver in JD* :laugh:


WHAT???? WHAT???? :cursing: :cursing:

Your going to fckin Hell..Dont you know if take training seriously you would NEVER drink ANY alcohol:cursing: :cursing:

Post up your fckin DIET so I can tear you a new ar5e hole and make myslef feel superior:lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> WHAT???? WHAT???? :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Your going to fckin Hell..Dont you know if take training seriously you would NEVER drink ANY alcohol:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> *But it has no carbs........* :whistling:
> 
> Post up your fckin DIET so I can tear you a new ar5e hole and make myslef feel superior:lol: :lol:


Today's diet???? Lol...... ( today was a bad day...)

8am - 3 egg omelette with onions, mushrooms and peppers

9.30am - Cooked chicken breast, King size Twix

10am - 1pm 2 cups tea

1.30 - 2.30pm (training)

2.30pm - 4pm Protein shake with water followed by 2 mugs coffee

5.30pm - Chicken sandwich and nut bar from garage

7pm Mug of tea

9pm Slice of quiche, protein shake with milk

If I hadn't been on the road all day, or away all weekend, I'd have actually had some food in the fridge lol 

Or do you want to know my 'normal' weekday diet? (when I'm in the office/have food/have planned properly)

1. 3 scrambled eggs with cheese and herbs on 1 slice wholemeal toast (if I have any bread)

2. Chicken with veg, piece of fruit

3. Tuna salad sandwich,

mug of tea, maybe a choc or nut bar

4. Protein shake (PWO)

5. Meat and veg - usually a stir fry with prawns, chicken or beef, more fruit

6. (only if I have time, I don't always get 6th meal in) - cottage cheese, or slices of ham, whatever other munchy food takes my fancy (usually fruit or nuts)

*awaits new ar5ehole* :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I hate you. You had twix. :crying:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> I hate you. You had twix. :crying:


King Size too...lol they do Double Decker Duo now too - yum!!! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Today's diet???? Lol...... ( today was a bad day...)
> 
> 8am - 3 egg omelette with onions, mushrooms and peppers
> 
> 9.30am - Cooked chicken breast, King size Twix
> 
> 10am - 1pm 2 cups tea
> 
> 1.30 - 2.30pm (training)
> 
> 2.30pm - 4pm Protein shake with water followed by 2 mugs coffee
> 
> 5.30pm - Chicken sandwich and nut bar from garage
> 
> 7pm Mug of tea
> 
> 9pm Slice of quiche, protein shake with milk
> 
> If I hadn't been on the road all day, or away all weekend, I'd have actually had some food in the fridge lol
> 
> Or do you want to know my 'normal' weekday diet? (when I'm in the office/have food/have planned properly)
> 
> 1. 3 scrambled eggs with cheese and herbs on 1 slice wholemeal toast (if I have any bread)
> 
> 2. Chicken with veg, piece of fruit
> 
> 3. Tuna salad sandwich,
> 
> mug of tea, maybe a choc or nut bar
> 
> 4. Protein shake (PWO)
> 
> 5. Meat and veg - usually a stir fry with prawns, chicken or beef, more fruit
> 
> 6. (only if I have time, I don't always get 6th meal in) - cottage cheese, or slices of ham, whatever other munchy food takes my fancy (usually fruit or nuts)
> 
> *awaits new ar5ehole* :tongue:


Hmmmm.

Well if I knew the first fckin thing about eating healthy believe me YOUR AR5E WOULKD NOW BE TORN

But I dont:lol: :lol: , I will sit back and leave it to the "EXPERTS" and watch you squirm MISSY:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Well if I knew the first fckin thing about eating healthy believe me YOUR AR5E WOULKD NOW BE TORN
> 
> But I dont:lol: :lol: , I will sit back and leave it to the "EXPERTS" and watch you squirm MISSY:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Ha ha hey I had Twix...is all good :thumb:

Bollocks - I know plenty about eating healthy, just didn't manage it today - main food group of the day was caffeine lol :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

You should have chased that twix down with a stella.


----------



## jw007

hackskii said:


> *You should have* *chased that twix down with a* *stella*.


 :rockon:

Scott, thats prob best advice ever, And take it from me...IT WORKS:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

hackskii said:


> You should have chased that twix down with a stella.


I'm suffering enough in my chocolate deprived hell without you rubbing salt into the wound hacks! :ban:


----------



## hackskii

jw007 said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Scott, thats prob best advice ever, And take it from me...IT WORKS:thumb:


Oh man, I find my self laughing much on this site, I love it.

Many days it makes my day.

Thanks for that folks.

I love this place.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> You should have chased that twix down with a stella.


I don't drink lager......too gassy!!



jw007 said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Scott, thats prob best advice ever, And take it from me...IT WORKS:thumb:


Hmmm....not 80 miles from home it doesn't - a drink driving conviction isn't on my list of priorities right now.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Nice lifting BekletGet some JD in there!:laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> I don't drink lager......too gassy!!


 :lol:

Gee thanks for that tid bit of information. :whistling:


----------



## evad

jw007 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Well if I knew the first fckin thing about eating healthy believe me YOUR AR5E WOULKD NOW BE TORN
> 
> But I dont:lol: :lol: , I will sit back and leave it to the "EXPERTS" and watch you squirm MISSY:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


i am an expert of course, i recommend stella act-a-t*at with smirnoff in it instead of jd and coke

as regars food, prawn crackers and tracker bars are my current foods of choice :lol:



> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Beklet View Post
> 
> I don't drink lager......too gassy!!


i dont eat cheese becuause it gives me the 5hits, i still had some the other day though

you must try harder


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> i am an expert of course, i recommend stella act-a-t*at with smirnoff in it instead of jd and coke
> 
> as regars food, prawn crackers and tracker bars are my current foods of choice :lol:
> 
> i dont eat cheese becuause it gives me the 5hits, i still had some the other day though
> 
> you must try harder


Hmmm, lager - which makes me bloated and queasy, muixed with voddy that makes me violent....nice choice!!!! :lol:

JD and coke is for girls. JD straight is where it's at...

Yeah but I don't like lager - chocolate cake gives me evil stomach cramps and i still ate a huge chunk of it at the weekend - does that count? :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

WRT said:


> Nice lifting BekletGet some JD in there!:laugh:


Eh? You mean you found some actual training in amongst all the other tripe? Damn, I'm not trying hard enough.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Eh? You mean you found some actual training in amongst all the other tripe? Damn, I'm not trying hard enough.....


 :lol:


----------



## Beklet

No training today but am bored stiff - as it's a bank holiday weekend, the bank thinks it's perfectly reasonable to keep hold of my money for another day before clearing a fvcking computerised payment - FFS :cursing:

Telly sh1te, no car, in mood for mischief......any ideas???

Might actually just go and wander to the gym - will only take an hour PMSL!!!


----------



## dmcc

I find that Grolsch and Strongbow are perfect post-workout drinks... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> I find that Grolsch and Strongbow are perfect post-workout drinks... :thumb:


Ouch! That's a snakebite and a half lol!!!

Off to gym for a bit of cardio - how sad lol!!!


----------



## dmcc

Separate glasses!!!


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> Separate glasses!!!


ah an external bite....

along with the vodka shot and dash of blackcurrent...


----------



## YoungGun

Beklet said:


> No training today but am bored stiff - as it's a bank holiday weekend, the bank thinks it's perfectly reasonable to keep hold of my money for another day before clearing a fvcking computerised payment - FFS :cursing:
> 
> *Telly sh1te, no car, in mood for mischief......any ideas???*
> 
> Might actually just go and wander to the gym - will only take an hour PMSL!!!


 Funny enough, i can think of something:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Yeah? Do tell . . Can't believe i'm so bored the crosstrainer seems interesting lol


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> No training today but am bored stiff - as it's a bank holiday weekend, the bank thinks it's perfectly reasonable to keep hold of my money for another day before clearing a fvcking computerised payment - FFS :cursing:
> 
> Telly sh1te, no car, in mood for mischief......any ideas???
> 
> Might actually just go and wander to the gym - will only take an hour PMSL!!!


Get your butt down to that gym girl!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

I did - lol 35 mins cardio....... feel better now...time to chill maybe have a bath or something :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> I did - lol 35 mins cardio....... feel better now...time to chill maybe have a bath or something :thumb:


 :thumbup1: Nice :bounce: Enjoy the the bath


----------



## Beklet

Things that have wound me up already today...

Sainsbury's having no boiled eggs on the salad bar...

Same shop not selling razor blades

Any other shop within walking distance not selling razor blades

Shaving yesterday (with a blunt razor), applying deodorant straight after and my armpits are STILL screaming pink :cursing:

Gonna make an effort to finish more work, then toddle off down to the gym and train, do cardio and watch people trying to do press ups.

:thumb:


----------



## Uriel

boiled eggs make you fart like a navvy and uber german furry pits are sexy..

My work here is done for another day!


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> boiled eggs make you fart like a navvy and uber german furry pits are sexy..
> 
> My work here is done for another day!


Yeah but they had none will have to boil my own....

Too late, now I have skinned pits lol!


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> boiled eggs make you fart like a navvy and uber german *furry pits are sexy..*


 :nono: :nono: :nono: I have to disagree here. There is nothing sexy about a female armpit when it is hairy


----------



## Uriel

ZEUS said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: I have to disagree here. There is nothing sexy about a female armpit when it is hairy


Man don't be so squeamish. If slot one is out of action and trap 2 is a no go zone - have a furtle with your piece stuck in a nice bushy arm pit is the next best thing no man up soldier and get stuck in there!


----------



## dmcc

God I actually feel ill now, reading that.


----------



## leafman

Uriel said:


> Man don't be so squeamish. If slot one is out of action and trap 2 is a no go zone - have a furtle with your piece stuck in a nice bushy arm pit is the next best thing no man up soldier and get stuck in there!


^^^^^LMFAO Im with zues on this one furry pitts aint the best of things to have staring at you :lol: But id just bang a t shirt on her :thumbup1: Job solved 

Hope all is well bek :thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog

see, you have never been to europe proper then....

this shaving lark has only happened since the late 80's when shaved was the in thing in porn...

like hacks.. i grew up in the era of hairy beaver and all european birds had hairy pits...

and then there was my relations... some of them greek women had better moustaches than my dad...


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> boiled eggs make you fart like a navvy and uber german furry pits are sexy..
> 
> My work here is done for another day!





Slamdog said:


> see, you have never been to europe proper then....
> 
> this shaving lark has only happened since the late 80's when shaved was the in thing in porn...
> 
> like hacks.. i grew up in the era of hairy beaver and all european birds had hairy pits...
> 
> and then there was my relations... some of them greek women had better moustaches than my dad...


Bring on the bush! Love a nice thicker than sh1t bush on a female. Any man that doesn't isn't a real man....lol


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> ^^^^^LMFAO Im with zues on this one furry pitts aint the best of things to have staring at you :lol: But id just bang a t shirt on her :thumbup1: Job solved
> 
> Hope all is well bek :thumbup1:


Lol......my pits are worse.......after shaving with a blunt razo they're skinned and VERY pink!!!! At least they're no longer sore...:laugh:



Slamdog said:


> see, you have never been to europe proper then....
> 
> this shaving lark has only happened since the late 80's when shaved was the in thing in porn...
> 
> like hacks.. i grew up in the era of hairy beaver and all european birds had hairy pits...
> 
> and then there was my relations... some of them greek women had better moustaches than my dad...


PMSL!!!! I have to admit this whole hairless thing is a bit weird - I have friends who shave their arms too - that's just not right lol



winger said:


> Bring on the bush! Love a nice thicker than sh1t bush on a female. Any man that doesn't isn't a real man....lol


Ha ha I've actually been complained at, in the past (by a younger man) that I didn't have enough hair....... :lol:

Unfortunately for him, I'm not really very hairy in the first place, so unless I got myself a merkin, it wasn't going to grow any more!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Anyway - yesterday.

Went to gym - did a completely toss delt workout - they're proper stiff right now - can't remember weights except heaviest weight on shoulder press machine was 45kg (was the plate loaded one)

Didn't get round to doing triceps cos I went to Daz Ball's seminar at the gym then did some cardio (25mins) then was roped into the press up challenge - as many as I could in a minute.

I managed to completely fail - Ex-SRD's missis well and truly trounced me with her effort - think I had to beat 49, and I managed 44 - oops, though I can't remember the last time I did press ups lol:lol:

My hair is shocking I need to find a decent and reasonably priced hairdresser ASAP!!!

Lunchtime wil be nice - after the bank holding onto my cash last week, I WILL have that steak and Guinness pie for lunch today!!! :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks....being able to do 44pressups after not doing them in who knows how long is impressive stuff. I can do about 20 at a time...and that's with being forced to do them every week :lol:


----------



## VforVictory

Hello!

44 press ups is really impressive! I think my limits about 20 (with very bad technique) and then I collapse in a heap on the floor!


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Beks....being able to do 44pressups after not doing them in who knows how long is impressive stuff. I can do about 20 at a time...and that's with being forced to do them every week :lol:





VforVictory said:


> Hello!
> 
> 44 press ups is really impressive! I think my limits about 20 (with very bad technique) and then I collapse in a heap on the floor!


Ha ha thanks - they were proper ones too and my abs are killing today (as are my delts) so I got a workout of sorts PMSL!!!!

Have had hair chopped - looks like a proper 80s poodle bob now lol really short at the back and looks and feels like hair. Only 2 week's food budget lol..... 

No gym tonight but have spent 3 hours walking today so that will be cardio. Tomorrow will train chest, triceps and calves. Assuming I have no evil hangover :rolleye:


----------



## leafman

Beklet said:


> Anyway - yesterday.
> 
> Went to gym - did a completely toss delt workout - they're proper stiff right now - can't remember weights except heaviest weight on shoulder press machine was 45kg (was the plate loaded one)
> 
> Didn't get round to doing triceps cos I went to Daz Ball's seminar at the gym then did some cardio (25mins) then was roped into the press up challenge - as many as I could in a minute.
> 
> I managed to completely fail - Ex-SRD's missis well and truly trounced me with her effort - think I had to beat 49, and I managed 44 - oops, though I can't remember the last time I did press ups lol:lol:
> 
> My hair is shocking I need to find a decent and reasonably priced hairdresser ASAP!!!
> 
> Lunchtime wil be nice - after the bank holding onto my cash last week, I WILL have that steak and Guinness pie for lunch today!!! :tongue:


44 press ups :thumb: thats good goin imo.

Hope that allotment of urs is coming on  u wanna sell it :lol: and are u growing strawberrys???? cheap and cheerfull and easy to grow and taste nice and best of all there free :thumbup1: Would love a strawberry muff shot :lol: sh1t sorry not sure were that came from grrr this fukcing test :laugh:

Looking well becks :lol:


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> 44 press ups :thumb: thats good goin imo.
> 
> Hope that allotment of urs is coming on  u wanna sell it :lol: and are u growing strawberrys???? cheap and cheerfull and easy to grow and taste nice and best of all there free :thumbup1: Would love a strawberry muff shot :lol: sh1t sorry not sure were that came from grrr this fukcing test :laugh:
> 
> Looking well becks :lol:


Pfft think at one point, the men were on 96 press ups......

Nah not selling it, it's council run and there's a waiting list lol. No strawberries, too late now still trying to pinch the rhubarb from across the way......

Strawberry muff shot? Lol is not quite the season yet for that.... :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Have you been off work today? I e-mailed you a thing about burlesque clubs...


----------



## evad

i missed all the talk about beavers, which isnt like me

44 press ups is ok, must try harder


----------



## Uriel

It's all about motivation.

If some big hard thuggish [email protected] was lying there with his tool in the engine room, she'd still be there repping them out ................3 tghousand, 4 thousand......

fvcking feeble./ Train your mind and the body will follow.

And get a fvcking haircut.


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> And get a fvcking haircut.


Damn straight sister, shave the head and let the pits and bush grow!

Waiting for pics. Need some before and after pics actually.

Drunk posting, I am so beyond that, I own it and post up Bek!


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Damn straight sister, shave the head and let the pits and bush grow!
> 
> Waiting for pics. Need some before and after pics actually.
> 
> Drunk posting, I am so beyond that, I own it and post up Bek!


Ugh! :ban:You like hairy pits as well as bush? You're beyond help darling.


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Ugh! :ban:You like hairy pits as well as bush? You're beyond help darling.


Real men like hair.

Oh, I don't want any help either....lol


----------



## Beklet

Lol I got a haircut.....and very nice it is too - well it is when curly, dunni what it will look like in half an hour when straight.....

Got drunk again, had a good night though, no hangover but workout was bloody difficult today! Looking forward to food shopping tomorrow so I can stop living on whatever random crap I find in the fridge/cupboard/corner shop :laugh:

Today I played catch up and did triceps as well...

Flyes

12kg x25

Dropset 20/16/12kg x 6/8/14 (PB 20kg)

Chest press machine

47kg x8

Dropset 47/33/19kg x 6/10/15

Pec Deck

Dropset 40/26/12kg x 6/10/20

Dropset 40/26/19kg x 6/10/15

Pressdown with bar

15kg x25

Dropset 28/21/15kg x 6/10/14

CGBP

40kg x6

Dropset 40/30/20kg x 5/8/12

Calf triset

Calf raises on hack squat x 8/8/10, BW raises with double stretch x 15/15/15, BW raises off floor x 20/20/20.

Weight on HS calf raises 160/130/100kg

15 miins cardio

Off to a gig in Cambrdge shortly - should be a laugh....


----------



## leafman

Beklet said:


> Pfft think at one point, the men were on 96 press ups......
> 
> Nah not selling it, it's council run and there's a waiting list lol. No strawberries, too late now still trying to pinch the rhubarb from across the way......
> 
> Strawberry muff shot? Lol is not quite the season yet for that.... :lol:


lmao shame ur not closer as id give you my root :whistling: rhubarb that is 

Nice workout and hope u enjoy the gig.


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> lmao shame ur not closer as id give you my root :whistling: rhubarb that is
> 
> Nice workout and hope u enjoy the gig.


Oh I did - was most bizarre.......

Due to having eaten only 2 slices of night before pizza and a couple of biscuits all day, didn't take me long to get somewhat wee weed.....had to stagger off to KFC for food, then back to watch main band (was The Grit as it happens) - some random tall goth bird came up and kissed em on the cheek and hugged me..then did it again - then proceeded to tell me she wasn't gay but my hair smelled really nice.......WTF? :lol: Meanwhile my mate was almost wetting himself laughing at the look on my face.... 

Shortly after saw a punk mate from Ipswich who wouldn't let me go and was telling me how nice my bra on Facebook was.....lol

So I pulled twice, heh heh heh

Oh and I have managed to get a toyboy fvckbuddy to come round with food for me in about half an hour, cos I have no food in the house......

I'm knackered and supposed to be up at 8 to plant stuff in the allotment - er yeah, right....


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> *Oh and I have managed to get a toyboy fvckbuddy to come round with food for me in about half an hour, cos I have no food in the house*......
> 
> I'm knackered and supposed to be up at 8 to plant stuff in the allotment - er yeah, right....


Is that all he is going to give you is food?? Make sure he brings the meat Pics of the new hair??


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> Is that all he is going to give you is food?? Make sure he brings the meat Pics of the new hair??


To be honest, I'm so tired all I want is food.....and a hug lol....might be a different story in the morning...... :devil2:

Pics will probably be on Facebook tomorrow...it's not really different from before, just shorter.

Oh, and I prefer it curly


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> To be honest, I'm so tired all I want is food.....and a hug lol....might be a different story in the morning...... :devil2:
> 
> Pics will probably be on Facebook tomorrow...it's not really different from before, just shorter.
> 
> Oh, and I prefer it curly


Come on now....If he brings you food, you at least have to give the youngster a little Bek lovin !!!


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> Come on now....If he brings you food, you at least have to give the youngster a little Bek lovin !!!


I'm an old lady lol.....he's at least only having to walk half as far as he would if he was going home.....he can wait till morning - best things come to those who wait ya know.... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> I'm an old lady lol.....he's at least only having to walk half as far as he would if he was going home.....he can wait till morning - best things come to those who wait ya know.... :lol:


 :lol:

you are not old!! and I am sure he'll wait all night for that peach bum of yours


----------



## Uriel

Jeez the poor guy is bringing home the bacon, at least suck him off before you fart roll over and nod off after eating his load (I mean what he's carried round not his load, that he carry's in his sack - look you know what I mean) - you should have been a fvcking bloke.

Get him on here so We can tell him to spank his chimp in you shoe cupboard if you nod off without pleasuring him


----------



## evad

ZEUS said:


> :lol:
> 
> you are not old!! and I am sure he'll wait all night for that peach bum of yours


or just wa*k himself to sleep


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> *you should have been a fvcking bloke.*


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

To be fair he'd been out on the beer so was probably incapable anyway.....

No gym today, but I did actually go shopping and buy some food. Hurrah!!!!


----------



## Beklet

No gym but nice day spent doing not an awful lot, shopping for food, going down to the river to look at some pretty cars and seeing a veritable armada of swans out on the river.......

Leg day tomorrow.....


----------



## evad

is it an armada of swans?

i thought it was an armada of ducks and a pack of swans?

god its sunday night an im discussing swans?


----------



## Uriel

Look they're fvcking big white birds that float on the water and only the queen of england can legally eat the bastards, they probably have a decent amount of proteing and she doesn't even train so that is all I know about those fvckers


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> is it an armada of swans?
> 
> i thought it was an armada of ducks and a pack of swans?
> 
> god its sunday night an im discussing swans?


Actually I think it's a flock of swans...unless they're flying lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> Look they're fvcking big white birds that float on the water and only the queen of england can legally eat the bastards, they probably have a decent amount of proteing and she doesn't even train so that is all I know about those fvckers


But we are allowed to eat black swans apparently. They're also aggressive strong buggers that can break a man's arm....probably not your arm tho :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Jeez the poor guy is bringing home the bacon, at least suck him off before you fart roll over and nod off after eating his load (I mean what he's carried round not his load, that he carry's in his sack - look you know what I mean) - you should have been a fvcking bloke.
> 
> Get him on here so We can tell him to spank his chimp in you shoe cupboard if you nod off without pleasuring him


Bump


----------



## Beklet

Went to gym yesterday - was an odd workout.

Was very hot, and had to walk to the gym, so was very tired by the time I got there - for some reason my strength was all there - had no problem with the actual heavy weights (FFS the leg press felt EASY) but I just couldn't really do more than 12 reps on anything, no matter what the weight was:cursing:

Bleh so CV - 3 mile walk in hot weather with heavy gym kit

Leg ext 25kg x38 :sad:

Dropset 65/45/35kg x 8/8/10

Leg press 195kg x10

Dropset 200/160/120kg x 10/10/14 (200kg felt easy - shame it's the full stack...)

Lunges 10kg plates 2x 20 FFS my knee wasn't having this at all....

Leg curl (lying)

10kg x40 (too light)

Dropset 39/25/15kg x 7/10/15

SLDL

60kg 2x12

Actually not as bad as I thought......

No sleep again last night due to the heat......grrrrr and off to work now which is also somewhat oven like - the Red Bull didn't stop me almost dozing off at my desk yesterday so today will be fun. Not.


----------



## Beklet

No gym yesterday, but I got my hair bleached.....

Today is more paperwork and delt day. Sick of walking to gym as it's tiring in the heat (though today isn't too bad yet) so will borrow car for later....

Debating whether to try and get an hour's kip i before I go to work cos I'm tired.


----------



## Beklet

Had a sore throat last night - made sleeping a pain, think I got 2-3 hours in the end.....

Have very little appetite today - just tried to eat some chicken and it was hard work...ugh. Waiting to see whether it becomes manflu, tonsillitis or just goes away in a day or two - argh!!!

One week left of this evil training then back to the 'normal' stuff - deads, squats, just free weights in general...yay!!! :lol:


----------



## jw007

Gym Bunny said:


> But we are allowed to eat black swans apparently. They're also aggressive strong buggers *that can break a man's* arm....probably not your arm tho :bounce: :bounce:


LMFAO

Where did this "wives tale" come from:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:

There are thousands where I live and ive yet to see the fckers break a childs arm let alone a blokes PMSL

What they going to do??? Peck thro it with there super HULK like beaks:lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Where did this "wives tale" come from:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There are thousands where I live and ive yet to see the fckers break a childs arm let alone a blokes PMSL
> 
> What they going to do??? Peck thro it with there super HULK like beaks:lol: :lol:


Nah but one of them grabbed my stepmothers coat once and tore a hole in the arm of her leather jacket - vicious bastards :lol:

Off to get Jaffa Cakes later, and maybe some Dr Jack to kill any nasty germs :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> No gym but nice day spent doing not an awful lot, shopping for food, going down to the river to look at some pretty cars and seeing a veritable armada of swans out on the river.......
> 
> Leg day tomorrow.....
> 
> View attachment 26631


such a wonderful view...i feel like tom out of tom & jerry having this cloud above my head saying roast swan:lol:!!!!

ok...made an appearance for ya!!!!

hows it all going...aint been over these sides for ages...will have to have a little scan back on a few pages,see whats new!!!

hope your cool miss!!!!


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Where did this "wives tale" come from:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There are thousands where I live and ive yet to see the fckers break a childs arm let alone a blokes PMSL
> 
> What they going to do??? Peck thro it with there super HULK like beaks:lol: :lol:


When swans attack click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPihMK_XZNw.


----------



## Beklet

Shoulder day today - pretty good - beasted them a bit AND finally nailed those bloody lateral raises!!!!!

Warm up was some poofy rotator cuff crap

lateral raises

4kg x30

Dropset 10/6/4kg x 8/10/15

Hammer Strength shoulder press

50kg x8

Dropset 52.5/40/20kg x 8/10/12 PB

Shrugs

20kg x30

Dropset 34/25/20kg x 10/10/15 PB

Pressdown

15kg x25

Dropset 28/21/15kg x 6/8/14

CGBP

40kg x8

Dropset 42.5/30/20kg x 6/10/15

Good one, no cardio but lots of KFC :thumb:


----------



## winger

So you like to pre exhaust your shoulders with side laterals before you do military presses?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> So you like to pre exhaust your shoulders with side laterals before you do military presses?


Ha ha no I hate it but needs must...only another week before I go back to a more standard training type......

Had an epic rant in Sainsbury's yesterday......went there with a mate, who has never been shopping with me before...and probably never will again..... :lol:

I wanted a couple of things, and some coconut milk. I've not bought it from a supermarket for ages, and last time I did, the organic Barts stuff was 99p. The other was 85p. Fair enough.......

Got there and they only had Blue Dragon crap - and it was £1.43 for the organic stuff - WTF? (and why such a random price?) :confused1: The other was only 20p less.......Not amused.

So I hat a bit of a sh1tfit in the aisle complaining about how there's no fvcking excuse for it - there's hardly a bloody world shortage of coconuts, and it started with tomatoes, blah blah blah (they were 19p a tin last year and are now 38p :cursing: )

Told my mate I was going to find the 'Ethnic Food' section, cos it's usually a few pence cheaper in there.........Few pence? FEW PENCE????

It was 65p.... mg: - almost half the price, and it's usually much better quality and creamier......

My friend was asonished when I pointed this out, and mortified when I stood in the middle of the aisle (store was crowded and there was apparently an employee stood behind me), and yelled 'Robbing bastards!!! Takes the fvcking ****!!! I'll make Sainsbury's taste better - I'll fvcking barbecue it!!!!' and stomped off.... :lol: :lol:

Anyhow.....onto today's workout. Back. Not the best on one meal but never mind..it did the job lol

Dumbbell pullovers

18kg x 25

Dropset 26/22/18kg x 6/8/14 (26kg PB)

Pulldowns

68kg x 5

Dropset 61/40/26kg x 6/8/13

Low rows

67kg x6

Dropset 67/40/26 x 6/10/16

Preacher machine

12.5kg x25

Dropset 25/15/10kg x 8/10/15

Dumbbell curl

Dropset 12/8/4kg x 6/8/15

25 mins cardio.

Film and junk food tonight - yay!!!


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Try shopping somewhere else then Becky Lou and stop being such a snob ! 

Oh just checking in btw... i even found some training info :tongue:

Right thats me done, seeeeyaaa.....


----------



## dmcc

Start shopping in Lidl.


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Try shopping somewhere else then Becky Lou and stop being such a snob !
> 
> Oh just checking in btw... i even found some training info :tongue:
> 
> Right thats me done, seeeeyaaa.....





dmcc said:


> Start shopping in Lidl.


There isn't anywhere else....except Tesco and they are the work of the devil (and no cheaper)

As for Lidl - I was on the wrong side of town....:laugh:

I have no car and had to rely on a lift...they had no jam doughnuts either - FFS how hard can it be? I could have ones filled with praline, lemon curd, apple or strawberry cream but not jam. Philistines..... :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm.

No gym yesterday but some attacking of solid clay soil in the allotment....

Today marks the start of the last week of 'shock my muscles into actually doing something' and as such, I really should try to get some PBs out of this.....so I have to improve on my beginning weights...seems my pec deck hasn't improved but that really is the machine of the devil!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Where did this "wives tale" come from:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There are thousands where I live and ive yet to see the fckers break a childs arm let alone a blokes PMSL
> 
> What they going to do??? Peck thro it with there super HULK like beaks:lol: :lol:


You're just jealous they have high levels of natural test! :lol:



winger said:


> When swans attack click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPihMK_XZNw.


See that Joe? Ner, ner, ner, ner, ner! :tt2:

OK, well, it's not a swan attack story but I grew up on a farm and we had geese. A local kid used to throw stones at animals, unfortunately he threw them at the gooslings and the cob was pretty ****ed off. He reached his neck out under the fence, grabbed this kid by his ankle and pulled him 10ft down the hill before my da rescued him. Geese can break arms. I've seen it. So as swans tend to be bigger I suspect they can too.

Beks, glad to hear you're better now. Pec Deck is an evil machine. Pay no heed to it!


----------



## Beklet

Geese are proper nasty!!! They can't cull them here cos people get upset so they try to make sure the eggs don't hatch..obviously they miss a few but safe to say the geese don't like us much!!!

OK trained chest and calves today - tried to get some PBs and got a couple...annoyed couldn't go for a PB on flyes cos all the weights were in use downstairs, so had to go to the girly bit upstairs max dumbbells 20kg.....and some fvcknut standing right in front of the dumbbell rack doing side bends so I couldn't get the 16s for my dropset.....grrrr :cursing:

Gym unusually busy today......even the staff were commenting....

Anyway...

Flyes

14kg x25

Dropset

20/16/14kg x 8/9/15

Chest press machine

54kg x6

Dropset 54/40/26kg x 8/10/15 PB 54kg 

Pec Deck

Dropsets 47/33/19kg x 6/10/15 and 5/8/15 PB 47kg 

Calf hell

Triset circuit as usual - calf raises x8-10, double stretch BW raises x 15, raises off floor x20, 3 circuits no rest

Weighted raises were 180/140/100kg x 10/10/10 PB 180kg :thumb:

25 mins cardio

To be fair those flyes were evil and my left arm failed momentarily on rep 5 of the 20kg but I got it back... 

Still debating what split to do next week - back to chest/biceps/abs, Quads/calves/glutes, delts/triceps/abs and back/hamstrings?

(Yes you read that right - ABS - I've been told, so I will make the effort - and add in Malika's evil Glute Hell while I'm at it - though I suspect I should be doing it more often and may have to add it to back day too....  )


----------



## dmcc

So the end is in sight for the mad workout?


----------



## Beklet

Oh yeah forgot the comparison...duh!!!

Weights I used for first evil chest workout (close or equal to previous PB for heavy sets) Today's weights in red

Flyes

16kg 20kg

Chest press machine

40kg 54kg

Pec Deck

40kg 47kg

Calf raises on hack squat machine

150kg 180kg

There's been a gain at least - admittedly safety is an issue on the calf raises - due to the very narrow margin for total cock up on the machine (I'm barely tall enough to release it without actually jumping, not easy with 180kg on it!!! :lol: )

I'm actually really impressed with the flyes - I was finding 16kg damn near impossible before, and I know I haven't exactly fuelled all my workouts!!!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> So the end is in sight for the mad workout?


Yes......for a bit.

Back to normal for a month or so then it starts again - with higher weights, hopefully :thumb:


----------



## evad

geese have nothing on goats

my sister keeps trying to buy me a goat as i cant have a dog

not really sure why i decided to reveal that in your journal but nevermind


----------



## Uriel

****, I wasn't paying attention and thought you were doing 20kg lateral shoulder flyes......I thought fvck me that's what I do!


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Oh yeah forgot the comparison...duh!!!
> 
> Weights I used for first evil chest workout (close or equal to previous PB for heavy sets) Today's weights in red
> 
> Flyes
> 
> 16kg 20kg
> 
> Chest press machine
> 
> 40kg 54kg
> 
> Pec Deck
> 
> 40kg 47kg
> 
> Calf raises on hack squat machine
> 
> 150kg 180kg
> 
> There's been a gain at least - admittedly safety is an issue on the calf raises - due to the very narrow margin for total cock up on the machine (I'm barely tall enough to release it without actually jumping, not easy with 180kg on it!!! :lol: )
> 
> I'm actually really impressed with the flyes - I was finding 16kg damn near impossible before, and I know I haven't exactly fuelled all my workouts!!!!


Nice steady improvement on the poundages Bek:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks I am in awe at your flys! I can't do 10kgs let alone 20kg! DAMN LADY :rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> ****, I wasn't paying attention and thought you were doing 20kg lateral shoulder flyes......I thought fvck me that's what I do!


Ha ha damn....lol I did 12kg once - I have pitifuly weak shoulders though :cursing:

May do cardio later, not decided yet.

Currently eating too many cinnamon and raisin bagels....

Off to a Chinese buffet for a mate's birthday later - so I will be eating my bodyweight in duck, ribs and MSG this evening :thumb:

On second thoughts, an hour's cardio sounds like a plan...... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Grrr work so busy I didn't get to the gym yesterday :cursing:

I did get to the restaurant though - not your usual 'all you can eat' as they cook the food fresh, but you can order as much as you want. I certainly got my protein requirements sorted.

From memory I had;

Satay chicken, salt and pepper calamari, barbeque ribs, pork dumpling, smoked chicken, crispy seaweed, chicken spring roll

Crispy shredded duck and lamb

Chilli beef, red Thai beef, chicken balls, kung po chicken, some other random chicken dish and a bit of rice to soak up the sauce :thumb:

Unfortunately, I seem to have some appalling cold thing which means as soon as i get to bedtime, I develop a horrible tickly cough and blocked nose. Waking up at 4.30am and having a horrible coughing fit was not nice!!! Now I'm up it's bloody well gone apart from the odd cough. :cursing:

Another long day at work today so I'm stuffing myself......huge bowl of nutty muesli and some strawberries for now, peanuts and Red Bull (or equivalent) when I get to the office.......is leg day today good job I fuelled up last night!!!

Oh yeah...did I say my workout is going back to normal?? HA!!!! I lied.......

Not finalised the details yet, but I've been told one thing.....

*gulp*

Giant Sets

:scared: :laugh:

Ah well off to the grindstone....


----------



## Beklet

Odd one today - so much work to do but couldn't get it done - was like banging head against a brick wall!!! Very frustrating... :sad:

Workout today was good - no amazing weights or PBs (I don't think), in fact I lowered the SLDL weight, but this time I managed full reps, full stretch and did them slowly - even the evil hateful lunges!!!!

I didn't feel sick this time but my god my legs are still shaking 90 minutes later!!!! :thumb:

Leg ext

25kg x50

Dropset 75/55/35kg x 7/10/15

Leg press

200kg x10

Dropset 200/160/120kg x 10/10/15

Lunges (ugh)

10kg (each hand) 2x30

Seated leg curl

20kg x40

Dropset 55/35/25kg x 6/9/15

SLDL

50kg 2x15

15 mins cardio......

Just eaten loads, now to do boring crap - laundry, work reports and bath.....


----------



## Beklet

Lol....just seen an ex on a friend's friend list on Facebook.......

Guess he's out of prison then........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet




----------



## evad

it should be law that work let you do less hours if you have a hobby


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> it should be law that work let you do less hours if you have a hobby


My chief one is p1ssing off management though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> My chief one is p1ssing off management though :lol: :lol: :lol:


my main problem at the moment is that i think like bas rutten, if you've seen the scene in mean street where jason statham is in net, it flashes to the ball i nthe air, then he kills everyone and catches the ball

yet he was only imagining it,

i feel like this at times and consider going on a michael douglas style falling down moment, last week saw me (mid rollocking) consider whether hitting my boss in the nose with his own laptop would render him unconscious or whether i would have to snap his leg to get him to pass out

its great being me


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> my main problem at the moment is that i think like bas rutten, if you've seen the scene in mean street where jason statham is in net, it flashes to the ball i nthe air, then he kills everyone and catches the ball
> 
> yet he was only imagining it,
> 
> i feel like this at times and consider going on a michael douglas style falling down moment, last week saw me (mid rollocking) consider whether hitting my boss in the nose with his own laptop would render him unconscious or whether i would have to snap his leg to get him to pass out
> 
> its great being me


Dave, it's a damn good thing you don't take gear.


----------



## dmcc

Gear might relax him a bit - it did me.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Dave, it's a damn good thing you don't take gear.


Lol, I feel that way sometimes....

At the moment I'm debating whether it's actually worth beating the crap out of a skinny 22 year old girl - I am personally of the opinion that systematically destroying her mentally by character assassination and brutal honesty is the way to go, but then I feel I am possibly being manipulated into this by people who are bored of the TV and want something more interesting to watch, and I'm a stubborn sod - I refuse to play ball....:laugh:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

davetherave said:


> my main problem at the moment is that i think like bas rutten, if you've seen the scene in mean street where jason statham is in net, it flashes to the ball i nthe air, then he kills everyone and catches the ball
> 
> yet he was only imagining it,
> 
> *i feel like this at times and consider going on a michael douglas style falling down moment*, last week saw me (mid rollocking) consider whether hitting my boss in the nose with his own laptop would render him unconscious or whether i would have to snap his leg to get him to pass out
> 
> its great being me


Hello Dave welcome to my world !!

I have these screaming voices in my head, they beg me to let the hatred and anger loose on the people around me... but it's cool, i keep em locked up in a cage, they don't know where i keep the key :thumb:

Hmmm Darren i don't think it has calmed me down much, in fact the fuse is just a little shorter these days..

Becky Lou i'm still concerned that you will over train... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hello Dave welcome to my world !!
> 
> I have these screaming voices in my head, they beg me to let the hatred and anger loose on the people around me... but it's cool, i keep em locked up in a cage, they don't know where i keep the key :thumb:
> 
> Hmmm Darren i don't think it has calmed me down much, in fact the fuse is just a little shorter these days..
> 
> Becky Lou i'm still concerned that you will over train... :tongue:


Overtrain when? Now or doing the giant sets?


----------



## dmcc

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hmmm Darren i don't think it has calmed me down much, in fact the fuse is just a little shorter these days..


DON'T YOU ****** TELL ME TO CALM THE *** ***** **** DOWN I'LL ***** KICK YOUR ******* TO **** ***** YOU ABSOLUTE *****.

Gear's had no effect on my anger or temper, as you can see.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

dmcc said:


> DON'T YOU ****** TELL ME TO CALM THE *** ***** **** DOWN I'LL ***** KICK YOUR ******* TO **** ***** YOU ABSOLUTE *****.
> 
> Gear's had no effect on my anger or temper, as you can see.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Maybe we should up the dose, perhaps that would help :beer:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Overtrain when? Now or doing the giant sets?


Going straight from the biohazard training onto giant sets, have to bear in mind that "enhanced" athletes have slightly better recovery than non "enhanced".

On the other hand i'm sure cbk knows his stuff....


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> Going straight from the biohazard training onto giant sets, have to bear in mind that "enhanced" athletes have slightly better recovery than non "enhanced".
> 
> On the other hand i'm sure cbk knows his stuff....


Lol I'm hard as nails, me.......:laugh:

Seriously though, I can add extra rest days if it all gets too much......

(I actually think he's trying to kill me.... :whistling: )


----------



## leafman

Any news on these giant sets yet, and i like the post with the rolling errr DAM forgot name i blame fact iv had teeth out and am still dizzy 

Is it just me or is this site getting really quite lol. People have abandoned ship me thinks lol. Anyway looking well B i was pervi i mean looking at ur pics on facebook mass improvements hun seriously. Now thats my contribution for the day im off to sleep this weird funky feeling away :lol:


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> Any news on these giant sets yet, and i like the post with the rolling errr DAM forgot name i blame fact iv had teeth out and am still dizzy
> 
> Is it just me or is this site getting really quite lol. People have abandoned ship me thinks lol. Anyway looking well B i was pervi i mean looking at ur pics on facebook mass improvements hun seriously. Now thats my contribution for the day im off to sleep this weird funky feeling away :lol:


The tumbleweed???

Lol nah not abandoned ship, just me......they've found prettier homes to go to no doubt - fickle bunch they are lol :laugh:

Not yet, i haven't started them yet - 1 delt and one back workout to go, and I've not even written a plan yet (well I have one for legs and back but that's it...)


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Lol, I feel that way sometimes....
> 
> At the moment I'm debating whether it's actually worth beating the crap out of a skinny 22 year old girl *- I am personally of the opinion that systematically destroying her mentally by character assassination and brutal honesty is the way to go,* but then I feel I am possibly being manipulated into this by people who are bored of the TV and want something more interesting to watch, and I'm a stubborn sod - I refuse to play ball....:laugh:


I find this very effective....or by being brutally honest in my character assessment of her with senior management personal, especially if this is done in the form of being concerned for her and the stress she is under. :innocent:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> I find this very effective....or by being brutally honest in my character assessment of her with senior management personal, especially if this is done in the form of being concerned for her and the stress she is under. :innocent:


Lol it's more the fact she wants what she can't have yet someone she perceives as fat, ugly and too old gets what she's after because I'm not too spineless to go after it......she just can't get her head around it at all 

I'm not really one for game playing, but I can play along with the best, if I need to


----------



## Gym Bunny

So basically she just doesn't get that you rock. Silly naive little fool!


----------



## leafman

Beklet said:


> The tumbleweed???
> 
> Lol nah not abandoned ship, just me......they've found prettier homes to go to no doubt - fickle bunch they are lol :laugh:
> 
> Not yet, i haven't started them yet - 1 delt and one back workout to go, and I've not even written a plan yet (well I have one for legs and back but that's it...)


I was gonna come and post that word lol. I remembered when i woke up it hit me like a bolt of lightning however without the dieing bit ha and i meant the site in general is becoming quite not ur journal lol. Hope u get ur plan sorted aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## evad

winger said:


> Dave, it's a damn good thing you don't take gear.


this underlying desire to kill all who get in my way is the main reason i never strayed into the world of gear


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> I was gonna come and post that word lol. I remembered when i woke up it hit me like a bolt of lightning however without the dieing bit ha and i meant the site in general is becoming quite not ur journal lol. Hope u get ur plan sorted aswell :thumbup1:


So do I.......can you suggest hamstring exercises? Need 3 - I have SLDL, and leg curls I'm just being a bit blonde.....(lunges don't count)

Can't do GHR cos there's nowhere suitable......though I may be tempted to make an almighty nuisance of myself anyway.......

Hmmm so back is currently pulldowns, rows and deads

Quads is Front squats, lunges and extensions

Calves will probably stay as they are as I'm massively limited on equipment and I was doing a triset for them anyway.....

Chest will prob be a dumbbell press, a machine press and a flye movement

Delts Shoulder press, lateral raise...shrug or rear delt? Hmmm...

Arms skullcrushers, CGBP and pressdown or dips, preacher curls, dumbbell curls and hammer curls

Plus Scott's ab humiliation :lol:

Grrr this is hard work!!! Bleh.......

Tonight I will be doing mostly nothing, but lamenting my poverty....

Delts tomorrow. I hate lateral raises....


----------



## ElfinTan

Hypers!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Hypers!


For hamstrings???? I could but I'd normally do them on back day


----------



## ElfinTan

I do them for hams. Just concentrate on sqeezing ya butt cheeks to raise you up rather than 'liftin' with your back....if that makes sense. To focus on the hams I've seen them done with a rounded back to take the lower out of the equation but i don't find I have to do this. I really feel it on my hams and glutes.


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> I do them for hams. Just concentrate on sqeezing ya butt cheeks to raise you up rather than 'liftin' with your back....if that makes sense. To focus on the hams I've seen them done with a rounded back to take the lower out of the equation but i don't find I have to do this. I really feel it on my hams and glutes.


Cool, will give that a try then - I feel them in my glutes and hams too :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hamster said:


> Im thankful im blessed with good leg genetics.
> 
> It's just the fecking rest i struggle with :laugh:
> 
> Im doing a lot of plyometrics at the moment mingled in with heavy basic leg workouts, like jump squats and jump split squats, bunny hops etc, this is burning extra fat and bringing my legs up nicely too.
> 
> Try them but have a paramedic with a de fib on stand by as it's fooking knackering


Jumping?????? What is this word? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Went to the gym.

Delt workout.

Was OK, I suppose.

Fed up of no money, no food, and living on bloody carbs. Ugh.

No matter......my right delt always hurts and hurts a lot -was tempted to sack off the session during set 1 of the shoulder press but the pain receded and then went..... couple of PBs nothing exciting.

Did warm up sets of rotator cuff exercises then

Lateral raises (standing cos some gimp was on the bench)

6kg x20

Dropset 12/8/6kg x 5/7/12

Hammer Strength shoulder press

50kg x7

Dropset 50/40/30kg x 8/10/15

Shrugs (on the deadlift machine this time, like everyone else does  )

20kg (each side) x 25

Dropset 40/30/20kg x 8/10/15 PB 40kg 

Pressdown

17.5kg x25

Dropset 31.5/24.5/17.5kg x 5/8/10 (ouch) PB 31.5kg, I think 

CGBP

40kg x7

Dropset 45/35/25kg x 6/8/13m PB 45kg???

30 mins cardio

Then read M&F (while enjoying a protein shake) which told me to eat steak, fat, salt and to drink coffee and beer. Nice one :thumb:

Off ot the pub later to drink the alcohol - luckily I have a couple of nice generous friends who will buy me alcohol :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Was that you with the drunken text message Beks??:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> Was that you with the drunken text message Beks??:laugh: :thumb:


Lol yeah.....


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Lol yeah.....


Nice  Had a little date with Jack Daniels tonight did we? Did you get some Subway?


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Jumping?????? What is this word? :whistling:


You need to put it in a sentence to fully understand the word.

winger is jumping at the chance to jump your bones. Does that help? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

I did and no Subway = cheese toasties and a cup of tea lol :laugh:

Oh and Jaffa Cakes :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> I did and no Subway = cheese toasties and a cup of tea lol :laugh:
> 
> Oh and Jaffa Cakes :thumb:


Ok.....I have to ask this questions as I have seen these Jaffa Cakes referenced quite a bit on this site. What the hell are Jaffa Cakes?? :confused1:


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> Ok.....I have to ask this questions as I have seen these Jaffa Cakes referenced quite a bit on this site. What the hell are Jaffa Cakes?? :confused1:


You did ask. I don't see the big deal but hey, if JW007 eats them then I might give them a go...lol

Give me some flaming hot cheetos.


----------



## Chris1

LOVE YOU XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> You did ask. I don't see the big deal but hey, if JW007 eats them then I might give them a go...lol
> 
> Give me some flaming hot cheetos.


Lol Jaffa Cakes rock








windsor81 said:


> LOVE YOU XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Drunk again, sweetie? :wub: xxxxxx


----------



## jw007

I go away, come back and still no drug abuse or dose uppage:cursing:

However A few rants, as normal and some jaffa cakes.. so all good in my eyes

Carry on matron:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Matron?? She's not Hattie Jacques!! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

dmcc said:


> Matron?? She's not Hattie Jacques!! :lol:


And I think we all just learnt a little bit about what Joe wants in a woman, a buxom, jaffa cake wielding, stern talking lady to discipline him and give him his jabs. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oh and I remember that advert and now I want Jaffa Cakes. :drool:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> And I think we all just learnt a little bit about what Joe wants in a woman, a buxom, jaffa cake wielding, stern talking lady to discipline him and give him his jabs. :lol: :lol:


Actually, that DOES sound like me!!! :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> You need to put it in a sentence to fully understand the word.
> 
> winger is jumping at the chance to jump your bones. Does that help? :lol:


Ah yes....i think I get the idea...let me try!

Winger has got more chance of surviving a jump off the Empire State Building that ever getting a chance to jump my bones!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Just returning some luv your way


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Ah yes....i think I get the idea...let me try!
> 
> Winger has got more chance of surviving a jump off the Empire State Building that ever getting a chance to jump my bones!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :whistling:


winger signs up for a paratrooper class to up his odds.


----------



## evad

whilst i feel i am missing out on drunken texts, a part of me thinks i may be better off not receiving them, because if i receive them i will also send them, like some of the ones i sent last night 

it has also occured to me that in over 115 pages ive never commented on training once, oh well


----------



## Beklet

Lol it's the texts i send while sober and ****ed off you need to worry about. Don't worry there will be no training today either. More digging, and tea, cake and a long overdue catch up with a mate


----------



## Gym Bunny

Caaaaakkkkkkkeeeee! What kind? :drool:


----------



## dmcc

Oh yes, I've had a sober-and-p1ssed-off text from our Beks...


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> winger signs up for a paratrooper class to up his odds.


hahaha:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> hahaha:thumb:


Yes....but how serious is he being....... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes....but how serious is he being....... :whistling:


Knowing Winger?....VERY lol:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Caaaaakkkkkkkeeeee! What kind? :drool:


It was home made lemon drizzle cake....... :thumb:



dmcc said:


> Oh yes, I've had a sober-and-p1ssed-off text from our Beks...


You have? THought they were normally emails...lol


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes....but how serious is he being....... :whistling:





ElfinTan said:


> Knowing Winger?....VERY lol:whistling:


Does anybody really know winger? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

So...no gym yesterday - just didn't have time what with digging the allotment (with a pickaxe lol) and visiting a friend for tea, cake and pickled garlic...... 

Actually had to resort to sunblock on my shoulders, and missed a bit so i have a small pink patch lol oops!

Today I'm training back, and then I start on the evil giant sets (which I've not written up yet oh dear)

But for now it's Work Hell and I'm still half asleep... :sad:


----------



## Beklet

Feel like crap feel like crap feel like crap feel like crap.

That is all

:sad:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Feel like crap feel like crap feel like crap feel like crap.
> 
> That is all
> 
> :sad:


Sorry, how are ya ? :tongue:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Does anybody really know winger? :whistling:


Oh, I think I know him pretty damn well beings as we hung out in the womb together. :whistling:

Handsome lad he is. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

hackskii said:


> Oh, I think I know him pretty damn well beings as we hung out in the womb together. :whistling:
> 
> Handsome lad he is. :thumb: :lol:


I heard his brother is better looking though :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

hackskii said:


> Oh, I think I know him pretty damn well beings as we hung out in the womb together. :whistling:
> 
> Handsome lad he is. :thumb: :lol:


Considering the pair of you I bet you took it in turns to see who could kick your mum in the kidneys hardest! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Considering the pair of you I bet you took it in turns to see who could kick your mum in the kidneys hardest! :bounce: :bounce:


Ouch lol! :lol:



POPPA BEAR said:


> Sorry, how are ya ? :tongue:


Happy now I'm up to the eyeballs in painkillers...... :thumb:


----------



## winger

Hackskii is one very handsome lad with small balls.


----------



## Beklet

My quest for world domination is beginning...lol

After my rant about coconut milk last week, a colleague of mine told me today he went into Sainsbury's, and bought the 59p coconut milk, and tried it out.

He was so impressed with it (it's much better than the Blue Dragon crap), he went back and bought a dozen tins....:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Hopefully I will get to the gym tonight........feel a bit better. Have painkillers will travel. Not feeling groggy yet, this will come lol.

But for now, work work work work and yet more work. Ugh.


----------



## Beklet

Grrr the tiny bit of sunburn I got on Sunday is a bit sore today..I need MT...... :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Just trained back. Evil, evil workout, lol.

I proper hurt now!!!

Pullovers

20kg x25

Dropset 28/24/20kg x 6/10/14 PB 28kg :bounce:

Pulldowns

68kg x6

Dropset 68/54/33kg x 5/9/14

Cable row

67kg x6

Dropset 67/47/33kg x 6/8/12

Preacher curl machine

15kg x25

Dropset 27.5/22.5/15kg x 8/10/15 PB 27.5kg 

Dumbbell curls

Dropset 12/8/6kg x 7/9/13

30 mins cardio

Well impressed my pullover has gone from 18-28kg :thumb:

Really must sort out those giant sets now!!!


----------



## Beklet

5 day split...calves twice - oweeeee!!!!!

Better do some work first.

I have excellent DOMS though.

And not so good girly cramp :sad:

*awaits 'overtraining' bollocking from Neil*


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Nope, no more telling you that you will overtrain.... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

OK.....This is known as 'M is trying to kill me for a laugh'

Giant sets, 3 exercises in a row, rest, repeat for 3 cycles, changing the order every time.

Ouch. 

Day 1 - Back and calves - Pulldown, deadlift, row. Calf - same as previous 6 weeks - calf raise, BW raise and raises off floor (unless I get to train at a gym with equipment I can use,,,)

Day 2 - Quads and abs - Extension, front squat, lunges. Evil superset thing Scott told me to do involving crunches and leg raises on bench :thumb:

Day 3 - Chest and biceps - Flyes, HS chest press, incline dumbbell press. Barbell curls, hammer curls, concentration curls

Day 4 - Delts and triceps - Lateral raises, shoulder press, shrugs. Skullcrusher, CGBP, pressdown

Day 5 - Hams and calves - Leg curls, SLDL, hypers. Calves same as day 1

2 days rest.

Is gonna hurt.

Bring. It. On. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Right, I'll get the crappy excuses out of the way first. I've gone from training back on day 4 to trainig it on day 1, therefore I trained back 2 days ago - so not really expecting loads from this session.

Have also eaten too many carbs not enough protein, so was dozing off by the time I got to the gym.

No matter. Observations - from not doing deads for weeks, added to minimal recovery time, my grip is what let me down today, not my strength - particularly on deads. Hopefully this will pick up over the coming weeks (must buy chalk)

12 days to payday. Protein required in a big way - may have to drink lots of protein shakes lol.

Soon I will look proper chav, innit. PMSL

On to the workout.....

Warm up - 5 mins cardio and a half ar5ed set of low rows (40kg x 15) and deads (60kg x8)

Set 1 - Cable rows 47kg x15/Deads 80kg x7/Pulldowns 47kg x10

Set 2 - Deads 80kg x6/Pulldowns 47kg x10/Cable rows 47kg x14

Set 3 - Pulldowns 47kg x 9/Cable rows 47kg x14/Deads 80kg x 4 (no grip!!!)

Set 4 - Calf raises 170kg x10/BW double raises x15/floor raises x20

Set 5 - BW double raises x15/Floor raises x20/Raises 170kg x 7

Set 6 - Floor raises x20/Raises 170kg x 8/BW double raises x15

5 mins cardio to stretch calves....

My callouses are growing.....lol :lol:


----------



## leafman

My problems with deads are my grip. I have more strength there im just waiting for grip to play catch up. Im trying to get used to straps. Good workout


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Protein required in a big way - may have to drink lots of protein shakes lol.


Only one way for a girl to get lots of free protein to drink:whistling:

That's right..... free shake magazine give away's:thumbup1:

Ok - 2 ways


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Only one way for a girl to get lots of free protein to drink:whistling:
> 
> That's right..... free shake magazine give away's:thumbup1:
> 
> Ok - 2 ways


Have to buy the mag first........

Oh and as for the other way - I'd have no time to go t work and I'd have a husk of a man crumpled in the corner of the room lol not good!!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Have to buy the mag first........
> 
> Oh and as for the other way - I'd have no time to go t work and I'd have a husk of a man crumpled in the corner of the room lol not good!!! :lol:


A husk you say..... a happy dead crumpled husk of a man....... applications to beks, what a way to go:beer:


----------



## Beklet

Quads and abs. Joy.

Sh1t day at work, time constraints on delivering the car back to its rightful owner, blah blah blah.

Felt better than yesterday though. Rubbish weights on the front squat, as I find then quite awkward and hard on the wrists - it will come back with practice though....

Set 1 - Leg ext 45kg x15/Front squat 40kg x6/Lunges 10kg (each hand) x20

Set 2 - Front squat 40kg x 7/Lunges 10kg x20/leg ext 45kg x13

Set 3 - Lunges 10kg x24/Leg ext 45kg x 14/front squat 40kg x6

Set 4,5,6 - Leg raises x15/crunches x15

My lower back is stiff as hell, my calves have massive DOMS and my quads are complaining - I'm wearing boots with heels and a corset tonight....should be entertaining!!!! :lol:

My dilemma this evening is hair - straight or curly???


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> My dilemma this evening is hair - straight or curly???


Pubic or cranial?


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Pubic or cranial?


Cranial :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Cranial :laugh:


Ok, either is cool.

Straight pubes would be weird


----------



## dmcc

Guten Tag von Berlin!!


----------



## Chris1

Did someone say pubes??? yuk


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Ok, either is cool.
> 
> Straight pubes would be weird


No, that would be oriental pubes. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Guten Tag von Berlin!!


Guten Morgen!!!!



windsor81 said:


> Did someone say pubes??? yuk


Oh dear...another one of those men who like their girlies hairless? *crosses Chris off list* :sad:

Well, it was an 'interesting' weekend

Friday night involved going to the pub for goth night and actually getting dressed up a bit. Turned up with a boy-toy, then realised that as well as my ex, there were 2 ex FB's in the pub........one of them bought me a drink though, so that's good...... :thumb:

Saturday I did p1ss all, except complain about the pain in my quads, and also my knee, which seemed to give up the ghost while dancing on Friday night.....actually on Sat I watched a couple of films and watched someone fix a car exhaust....and picked up an exciting delivery from the sorting office

Yesterday, liberated half a ton of sand and dug some into the allotment, dug a bit more and planted squash. Watched Top Gear, couple more films and ate too much sugar :laugh:

Today is work, including stressy email, then gym and rooting around my freezer to find some food as I've been living on rice and mince (heavy on the rice) for days.......... :sad:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Oh dear...another one of those men who like their girlies hairless? *crosses Chris off list* :sad:


Hackskii gets his name highlighted. :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Hackskii gets his name highlighted. :whistling: :thumb:


 :thumb: :laugh:

Gym was disaster today.......

So, reasons why and excuses aside, as well as my dodgy knee, have pain across top of shoulder and chest, pec deck was NOT happening today so this week, i will mostly be doing cardio and giving the weights a rest. I'm really NOT happy about it but I don't want to proper injure myself..... :cursing:

This evening I will be rooting through my freezer in order to find food. I found a bag of prawns earlier, but will be living on rice, still. Ugh.


----------



## hackskii

lol at rooting, that is what pigs to to pull up stuff in the ground to eat....lol

lol @ rooting, that just sounds so wrong.

You could have replace digging for rooting.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> lol at rooting, that is what pigs to to pull up stuff in the ground to eat....lol
> 
> lol @ rooting, that just sounds so wrong.
> 
> You could have replace digging for rooting.


Done enough digging this week, thanks - mainly digging sand into heavy clay soil - gah :sad:

At least I cheered someone up....

Oh, and you'll be happy to hear, I broke my razor yesterday - can't get a new one for a week...so no shorts or vests for me then......unless I resort to evil stinky burny Immac crap :cursing:


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> Done enough digging this week, thanks - mainly digging sand into heavy clay soil - gah :sad:
> 
> At least I cheered someone up....
> 
> Oh, and you'll be happy to hear, I broke my razor yesterday - can't get a new one for a week...so no shorts or vests for me then......unless I resort to evil stinky burny Immac crap :cursing:


Be sure to send me a pic or two of this please.

Just for educational purposes only of course. :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Weights back on....will make an attempt at training chest tomorrow, with modifications...... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

"Modifications"?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Rooting is also Aussie for sex.

Beks...pics of corset on FB for me to critique? :innocent:

Nice SS the front squats with lunges, that's gotta burn.

How are the injuries holding up today?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> "Modifications"?


Neutral grip............. :thumb:



Gym Bunny said:


> Rooting is also Aussie for sex.
> 
> Beks...pics of corset on FB for me to critique? :innocent:
> 
> Nice SS the front squats with lunges, that's gotta burn.
> 
> How are the injuries holding up today?


Last pic of me on there is in corset but you can't see much.....

Shoulder annoying but may be OK tomorrow will see :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Done enough digging this week, thanks - mainly digging sand into heavy clay soil - gah :sad:
> 
> At least I cheered someone up....
> 
> Oh, and you'll be happy to hear, I broke my razor yesterday - can't get a new one for a week...so no shorts or vests for me then......unless I resort to *evil stinky burny Immac crap * :cursing:


Work of the devil :cursing:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> This evening I will be rooting through my freezer in order to find food. I found a bag of prawns earlier, but will be living on rice, still. Ugh.


Have I missed something?

Are you doing "I'm a Celebrity Get me out of Here" or summat.

You must have the sh1ttest allotment ever, Working you (Girl) c0ck off and no food to show for it.

Anyway I was sooooo full of steak (very very rare) tonight I almost pushed a bit into the bin:lol:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Be sure to send me a pic or two of this please.
> 
> Just for educational purposes only of course. :lol:


Bump for hackinspank and send me a pic as well. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Nice SS the front squats with lunges, that's gotta burn.
> 
> How are the injuries holding up today?


Oh yeah, forgot.....the extensions were part of the giant set too - ow!!!



Uriel said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> Are you doing "I'm a Celebrity Get me out of Here" or summat.
> 
> You must have the sh1ttest allotment ever, Working you (Girl) c0ck off and no food to show for it.
> 
> Anyway I was sooooo full of steak (very very rare) tonight I almost pushed a bit into the bin:lol:


No, I'm poor :sad: No car means less work, less money...no courses so no overnighters....(though I have a car now, I've no 'real' work for a week or two.....)

Nothing ready to crop yet - month or two yet.....and can't keep livestock so no real protein source there.....:laugh:

Steak? You bastard...lol:tongue:

Debating what to have for lunch...will have to come home for it...ffs


----------



## Beklet

Oh FFS........

I ate a massive bowl of muesli less than an hour ago (in fact I finished off the box, with twice the recommended serving size) and I'm bloody STARVING!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Chest workout denied.....

Neutral grip no better, in fact slightly worse, cable crossovers were fine to actually do but pulling the cable down to start with was horrendous at anything other than pansy weight, however Hammer Strength press was fine...so did a few sets at 50 and 60kg, then did some cardio :cursing:

Don't think my sh1tty diet is helping - better dig out the glucosamine and cod liver oil - while I was doing those presses earlier both shoulder were popping like space dust


----------



## POPPA BEAR

IF only you would listen.... Not just to me but to your body too....*SIGH*


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> IF only you would listen.... Not just to me but to your body too....*SIGH*


I'm getting conflicting advice lol........also being advised to train around it......today is crunch time (literally) - if I can't train around it on delt day, then it's a week off for me and large doses of fish oils... :sad:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks, time off, up the fish oil and rest. With the amount of stress you seem to be coping with, admirable too as I have yet to receive a PM asking for help disposing of the bodies, you don't need the extra annoyance of an injury.


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Beks, time off, up the fish oil and rest. With the amount of stress you seem to be coping with, admirable too as I have yet to receive a PM asking for help disposing of the bodies, you don't need the extra annoyance of an injury.


I'm eating the bodies.......need the protein :lol:

Still need to do cardio though - fat bastard that I am


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Still need to do cardio though - fat bastard that I am


You aint fat you bloody fruitbat! ....hope your injuries clear up chickadee

xxx


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> You aint fat you bloody fruitbat! ....hope your injuries clear up chickadee
> 
> xxx


Well HELLO there....... :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Well HELLO there....... :thumb:


Hello Becki-boo :tongue: xxx


----------



## Uriel

Pain, full description including intensity 1 to 10 when rested and loaded.

Some niggles you can train around and some injuries you have to let heal and some you need treatment.

Experience (usually horrible) brings wisdom.

Lets have it.

Thetrouble is once you start a session and something goes Pete Tong, It's usually worse later when all the training horn (fight or flight chemicals/hormones cort', adrenaline, noradrenaline) leaves the system.

I've had so many littly pops training that floor you the nextday


----------



## Beklet

Shoulder pain top and front delt. No mobility problems no pain when not under load. Lots of cracking though . . Lol. Chest day seems worse than delt day. Hammer presses fine, but hurts when arm right back in start position. Flyes and pec deck not fine. Actual crossovers ok except getting Damn cable in position. Compensate on shoulder day by sitting lower in press machine so start position slightly higher. What else do you need to know?


----------



## Guest

Just stopping in to stick my tongue out at you:tt2: :tt2: :tt2:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Shoulder pain top and front delt. No mobility problems no pain when not under load. Lots of cracking though . . Lol. Chest day seems worse than delt day. Hammer presses fine, but hurts when arm right back in start position. Flyes and pec deck not fine. Actual crossovers ok except getting Damn cable in position. Compensate on shoulder day by sitting lower in press machine so start position slightly higher. What else do you need to know?


how bad is the pain on a 1 to 10 scale when you load up the delt on a bench press and a shoulder press beks?


----------



## Uriel

popping and gristly creaking noises without pain are generally ok but I don't think you want to load the shoulder up too much.

With no pain I'd do 1 month of higher rep lower weight - say around the 16 rep range, I think your supplementation and hydration need working on during that month.

I'll wait for you pain report though to see if you actually need a couple of week rest first


----------



## ElfinTan

Sounds to me like more a pec problem. Probably insertion. Rest chest, and stick to things like side and front raises for shoulders or pressing ONLY if youcan position yourself in machine so that your elbows are not coming forward of your shoulder and ear at any point during the press to ensure that non of the press if brought on to the pec. I had a wee twings on my pec and didn't train chest for about a month and that did the job! I'd rather not train for a month than do myself some permanant damage. Other injuries I've trained around ok too but if it's not happening and the injury is either getting owrse or getting no better then it's time to give it a rest.


----------



## Uriel

ElfinTan said:


> Sounds to me like more a pec problem. Probably insertion. Rest chest, and stick to things like side and front raises for shoulders or pressing ONLY if youcan position yourself in machine so that your elbows are not coming forward of your shoulder and ear at any point during the press to ensure that non of the press if brought on to the pec. I had a wee twings on my pec and didn't train chest for about a month and that did the job! I'd rather not train for a month than do myself some permanant damage. Other injuries I've trained around ok too but if it's not happening and the injury is either getting owrse or getting no better then it's time to give it a rest.


Most of the pec inserts on the outer forward delt area we should be able to work out if it's pec or forwar delt, they interact a lot on excersises though so it may be a moot oint if rest is needed:beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

True True! Some things are a begger to work round. If it was me I would just rest it!


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> how bad is the pain on a 1 to 10 scale when you load up the delt on a bench press and a shoulder press beks?


Chest press on machine is fine at a reasonable weight (50-60kg, 10-15kg from previous max)

Anything involving full ROM on chest is quite painful - around 7 - nasty twinge but not agonising.....not sure about shoulder press will let you know later but seems to be slightly less painful



ElfinTan said:


> Sounds to me like more a pec problem. Probably insertion. Rest chest, and stick to things like side and front raises for shoulders or pressing ONLY if youcan position yourself in machine so that your elbows are not coming forward of your shoulder and ear at any point during the press to ensure that non of the press if brought on to the pec. I had a wee twings on my pec and didn't train chest for about a month and that did the job! I'd rather not train for a month than do myself some permanant damage. Other injuries I've trained around ok too but if it's not happening and the injury is either getting owrse or getting no better then it's time to give it a rest.


Woman at gym said it was insertion.......will see how delts go later and if it hurts, will lay off pecs and delts for a couple of weeks - back, bicpes and legs are all OK


----------



## hackskii

Yep, a peck problem, you need a massage, let me know when this is of a convience to you..


----------



## Linny

Bex can you get in to see an NHS physio? may be worth a try instead of guess working  x


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Bex can you get in to see an NHS physio? may be worth a try instead of guess working  x


Nah, NHS will only help if you're actually crippled...... :cursing:

Just got back from gym. Did delts. Started off with some rotator cuff work and stretches.

Tried out the exercises, and all seem OK, though at a lower weight than usual. Most painful was shoulder press as plate loaded not available, had to use pin jobbie, which has always hurt even when I wasn't injured. Plate loaded is more comfortable generally, but at least this meant my good arm could take more of the weight when lifting to start position......just sat lower so start was with my hands by my ears....:laugh:

Set 1 - Lateral raise 6kg x12/Rear delt 26kg x12/shoulder press 20kg x10

Set 2 - Rear delt 33kg x8/shoulder press 25kg x8/ lateral raise 8kg x8

Set 3 - shoulder press 25kg x8/lateral raise 8kg x8/rear delt 33kg x10

Pressdown 21kg superset with reverse grip pressdown 12.5kg - 3x 10/10

25 mins cardio.

Spoke to trainer/massage lady after workout. What have I let myself in for? When she gets back, she has promised to put me through my paces and do cardio with me - I have to get a reasonable base before she's back and then she'll crucify me.....eek :scared: :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Have a sit in at the quacks until they refer you 

Only 1/3rd way through of your journal, still plodding lol

x


----------



## Uriel

where are we at then does shoulder press hurt more than bench press.... if you don't stop talking gibberish I fvcking off!!! Jeezus


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> where are we at then does shoulder press hurt more than bench press.... if you don't stop talking gibberish I fvcking off!!! Jeezus


Chest press hurts a bit more than shoulder press. Any flye or crossover movement hurts more - especially at the point the shoulder is extended back.....

Pain at worst is around a 7 and is a twinge with resistance. Pain with no resistance 2 at most, and only if shoulder pulled right back. Pops and cracks lots though...


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Chest press hurts a bit more than shoulder press. Any flye or crossover movement hurts more - especially at the point the shoulder is extended back.....
> 
> Pain at worst is around a 7 and is a twinge with resistance. Pain with no resistance 2 at most, and only if shoulder pulled right back. Pops and cracks lots though...


It's fvcked. I'd Rest it for 3 weeks then try again....well that's ot true, I'd take diclofenic and keep training but you should rest it. I can't as I'm hooked on trainging like a crack whore


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> It's fvcked. I'd Rest it for 3 weeks then try again....well that's ot true, I'd take diclofenic and keep training but you should rest it. I can't as I'm hooked on trainging like a crack whore


Lol is that your scientific opinion? |Reckon it's joint not muscle problem.....will take lots of cod liver oil etc and avoid training chest/delts for a bit.....


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Lol is that your scientific opinion? |Reckon it's joint not muscle problem.....will take lots of cod liver oil etc and avoid training chest/delts for a bit.....


It's unlikely to be the joint itself, more likely to be inlamation in some soft tissue, taking some brufen/diclofenic is actually a good idea to get rid of the inflamation causing the vervy pain but Do rest it for 3 weeks then start mobilizing it then move on to light weight and see how she blows


----------



## hackskii

If you have been pushing more than you are pulling it maybe a muscle imballance.

That is what happened to my shoulder.

I had to drop bench and inclines, and military, and focus on rear delt and rhomboids.

Took a long time to sort.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks the pain you are describing is on certain exercises is almost identical to the pain I experienced when I tried to pull the pec insertion out of my shoulder joint doing chins.

They did ultra sound at the osteo and all the muscle fibres looked like overstretched elastic bands. I had a month's rest and 2 cortisone injections to sort it out.

Stop doing any exercise that hurts it and honestly I'd lay off using it in the gym at all. If you can get an osteo appointment do it. My work insurance covered my costs


----------



## Beklet

Well that's fun. After bills, bank charges etc, next month I will be -£50...that's not even including the sodding windscreen, petrol or food.

Lovely. :cursing:

This month I will mostly not be having internet or cable.


----------



## Uriel

you'll need to sell yer hole!


----------



## evad

Uriel said:


> It's fvcked. I'd Rest it for 3 weeks then try again....well that's ot true, I'd take diclofenic and keep training but you should rest it. I can't as I'm hooked on trainging like a crack whore


hahaha i would also keep training, and have done on many occasions

it builds up your tolerance to pain, as the pain gets worse you become unable to feel shoulder pain :lol:

i once couldnt have my pwo shake as i couldnt lift the tub off the top of the fridge as my arms wouldnt get that high

ahh good times :lol:

the problem is that the internet is a hypocondriacs paradise, i thought mine was an RC tear, then it was inflamation around the socket, then it was a trap issue, then it was something else, then i never got it checked out


----------



## hackskii

Uriel said:


> you'll need to sell yer hole!


Uriel, that was really funny, you make it sound so glamorous. :lol:


----------



## Uriel

hackskii said:


> Uriel, that was really funny, you make it sound so glamorous. :lol:


:lol:Well I could dress it up a bit but what's the point mate, it's rent your vent till the trick is spent:lol:


----------



## WRT

Beklet said:


> Well that's fun. After bills, bank charges etc, next month I will be -£50...that's not even including the sodding windscreen, petrol or food.
> 
> Lovely. :cursing:
> 
> This month I will mostly not be having internet or cable.


Sell yourself:whistling:


----------



## evad

WRT said:


> Sell yourself:whistling:


do what i do on internet banking

spread the debt out over two accounts that way you can claim to only be 20 quid in the red, what do you mean im 45 in the red?????? :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Or, you cut the grocery store a check for more than the amount, deposit that into your checking account to cover its short commings, then go to the store every day drawing more out each day to deposit the amount you are short the day before.

This is called kiting and if you use a pin to punch the numbers they have to input the check by hand and this will take longer for them to cash your checks.

I had a buddy do that when he was short.

Another guy would get those checks from the credit card company and have two diffrent credit cards.

He would pay the ballance off each month with a check from the other, he went back and forth for a year floating himself.

Thank God I dont have to do all that crap, but I know many people that use checks and get cash days before they get paid.

i dont know why they put them selves under the gun like that.

I am the opposite, I pay things that are not even due yet then complain to the ol lady that we are broke so she cant spend any money.

I show her the checking account and it shows little money. 

I got even smarter this time, I have $250.00 a check going into my credit union account for savings and she has no access to this and I shread the statement each month as it is in my name.

She has no idea what so ever I stashed a grand in there, and it is rising each month......lol


----------



## Uriel

or just suck old men off for a fiver a pop discount rate to keep them coming back!

easy money


----------



## Uriel

plus your technique will be sh1t hot for Mr right!

win win win, go on


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> or just suck old men off for a fiver a pop discount rate to keep them coming back!
> 
> easy money


Well I am very concerned about her money situation so let me be the first to feed the Kittie. :lol:


----------



## hackskii

How dare you guys talk such language, that is unconcionable.

Both of you boys need a spanking for such language.

Big trouble boys, this is all public record and oh boy, you guys are in trouble.

Anyway, attending to some ice cold beer here.

It tastes pretty good.

Dont have a contest prep thread.

Dont really need one to humilate myself.....lol


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> Well I am very concerned about her money situation so let me be the first to feed the Kittie. :lol:


Well I'm sad that she's skint but I cannot be a customer of hers....

I don't think it's fair that she enjoys her work plus I'd feel a bit weird shooting my munk and legging it from a cyber chum without paying...... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Uriel said:


> Well I'm sad that she's skint but I cannot be a customer of hers....
> 
> I don't think it's fair that she enjoys her work plus I'd feel a bit weird shooting my munk and legging it from a cyber chum without paying...... :lol:


Such filth.

How do you sleep at night?

Boy, you need your mouth washed out with soap.

Oh, and don't drop that soap Son..... :lol:


----------



## Uriel

hackskii said:


> Such filth.
> 
> How do you sleep at night?


2 Piriton and a good hard [email protected] no end (Well actually it helps my bellend) :lol:


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> a good hard [email protected] no end (Well actually it helps my bellend) :lol:


I did that till I was about 40. Every night and never got caught by the wife...lol

Now my Mom and Daughter have caught me but forgetaboutit.


----------



## Slamdog

winger said:


> I did that till I was about 40. Every night and never got caught by the wife...lol
> 
> Now my Mom and Daughter have caught me but forgetaboutit.


is that a new york italian forgetaboutit?


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> I did that till I was about 40. Every night and never got caught by the wife...lol
> 
> Now my Mom and Daughter have caught me but forgetaboutit.


Yeah mate I'm 42 and the gear has made me more "penis focused" than I've been since my early 30's...

Sorry for soo much penis talk in your journal Beks but lets face it darlin...... you deffo need to smoke the beef your way out of the sh1t into wealth.

I mean if there was a market, I'd suck quim all day long for cash. A fiver a pop which is rediculious as it take women about 20 minutes to spray the cider compared to a pathetic 4 minutes for men (sub 1 minute for me).

You have it easy. Ready market, quick job... if I was a half decent looking bird I'd be fvcking minted

TBH I'd probably start sucking c0ck on here if the chips were down meslf:lol:


----------



## winger

Slamdog said:


> is that a new york italian forgetaboutit?


You no dat mang.



Uriel said:


> Yeah mate I'm 42 and the gear has made me more "penis focused" than I've been since my early 30's...
> 
> Sorry for soo much penis talk in your journal Beks but lets face it darlin...... you deffo need to smoke the beef your way out of the sh1t into wealth.
> 
> I mean if there was a market, I'd suck quim all day long for cash. A fiver a pop which is rediculious as it take women about 20 minutes to spray the cider compared to a pathetic 4 minutes for men (sub 1 minute for me).
> 
> You have it easy. Ready market, quick job... if I was a half decent looking bird I'd be fvcking minted
> 
> TBH I'd probably start sucking c0ck on here if the chips were down meslf:lol:


Well my 4 minutes is 2 minutes of begging so that leaves me at 2 minutes. 

You know Darren might but up for the last statement and he just landed a better job from his interview...lol


----------



## dmcc

I can honestly say that there were no sexual favours involved, as out of three interviewers two were women and one was a bit below my standards (cos it wasn't Uriel).


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ahhh Beks. Doesn't make you feel loved all this smut in your journal.

Thanks guys. On a coffee break and miserable that I've been at work for over an hour already and you've cheered me up no end.

Re the money situation Beks...considering how eager this lot is I reckon you coul flog them corsetty photos and raise the dough. I'd offer to help, but I've got 30euro to last me to July....Let's see what's lurking in the bottom of the freezer. Oh more peas. Goody:lol:


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Or, you cut the grocery store a check for more than the amount, deposit that into your checking account to cover its short commings, then go to the store every day drawing more out each day to deposit the amount you are short the day before.
> 
> This is called kiting and if you use a pin to punch the numbers they have to input the check by hand and this will take longer for them to cash your checks.
> 
> I had a buddy do that when he was short.
> 
> Another guy would get those checks from the credit card company and have two diffrent credit cards.
> 
> He would pay the ballance off each month with a check from the other, he went back and forth for a year floating himself.
> 
> Thank God I dont have to do all that crap, but I know many people that use checks and get cash days before they get paid.
> 
> i dont know why they put them selves under the gun like that.
> 
> I am the opposite, I pay things that are not even due yet then complain to the ol lady that we are broke so she cant spend any money.
> 
> I show her the checking account and it shows little money.
> 
> I got even smarter this time, I have $250.00 a check going into my credit union account for savings and she has no access to this and I shread the statement each month as it is in my name.
> 
> She has no idea what so ever I stashed a grand in there, and it is rising each month......lol


Lol, Hacks I jave no idea what you're talking about - and nowhere in the UK accepts cheques anymore anyway. It's debatable whether anywhere even wants to take cash FFS!!!!

Apart from the fact my bank is one of those who do fast clearance now so will be clear within 2 working days max.....

I'm assuming the nearest thing in this country would be to get cashback on a debit card,,,you are of course assuming I have the cash in my account to buy groceries???? :laugh:



Gym Bunny said:


> Ahhh Beks. Doesn't make you feel loved all this smut in your journal.
> 
> Thanks guys. On a coffee break and miserable that I've been at work for over an hour already and you've cheered me up no end.
> 
> Re the money situation Beks...considering how eager this lot is I reckon you coul flog them corsetty photos and raise the dough. I'd offer to help, but I've got 30euro to last me to July....Let's see what's lurking in the bottom of the freezer. Oh more peas. Goody:lol:


Yay smut!! Ha ha your freezer looks like mine then? Mine has frozen beans in it though...... 

Travelling a lot this mnth, have to balance the 'how much will I need to put in the car' with the 'how much will I get out of it?' - Luckily person who's lending me their car says I can have it for another month (even if i get a windscreen, can't afford to tax it as well), and he'll front the petrol till i can claim it back.....

As for my shoulder - it's a bit stiff this morning but is muscle stiffness from workout, not pain. THat and the fact I slept on it.....

Tomorrow I have decided to take the day off to celebrate our monarchs day of birth, and I will mostly be staying in and reading, something I've not caught up on lately.


----------



## Beklet

This evening, I will mostly be enjoying good food, battering my hams and calves at the gym then chilling out and watching some Manga


----------



## evad

hahaha five quid for a gulp n blow sounds like a bargain


----------



## TH0R

davetherave said:


> hahaha five quid for a gulp n blow sounds like a bargain


Dave, shouldn't that be a blow n gulp

Sorry to hear about the money probs Beks, chin up eh (or it'll dribble on the carpet)


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Dave, shouldn't that be a blow n gulp
> 
> Sorry to hear about the money probs Beks, chin up eh (or it'll dribble on the carpet)


Lol nah, free protein is good!!!

Gym today was OK, felt a bit odd, prob due to heat, but workout pretty good, even if SLDL were horrendous due to blistered hands (damn digging lol)

Weights - Seated leg curl 45kg, SLDL 70kg, hypers 15kg plate

Set 1 - Leg curl x10, SLDL x 6, hypers x12

Set 2 - SLDL x 6, hypers x10, leg curl x10

Set 3 - Hypers x10, leg curl x 10, SLDL x5

Calves - calf raise 170kg, BW double raise, raise off floor

Set 1 - calf raise x 10, BW x 15, floor x 20

Set 2 - BW x 15, floor x 20, calf raise x 6

Set 3 - Floor x 20, calf raise x 9, BW x 15

30 mins cardio

Now to settle down, watch a violent film and eat a cheese toastie and a yoghurt........yum :tongue:

Have been reading a book today about how the human male is facing extinction because the Y chromosome is a bit pants......a few other species have lost their males, seems we're one of the next....bloody glad it's not going to happen in my lifetime :sad:


----------



## Uriel

Beklet said:


> Have been reading a book today about how the human male is facing extinction because the Y chromosome is a bit pants......a few other species have lost their males, seems we're one of the next....bloody glad it's not going to happen in my lifetime :sad:


That doesn't sound good!

I know that we are producing a fraction of the harry munk that our forefathers did.........but extinction!

I'm becoming obsolete! I'm sad now........ any chance of a BJ to cheer me up? There's a fiver in it for ye:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Oh go on then.


----------



## Uriel

dmcc said:


> Oh go on then.


Best and only offer I've had mate:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Sucky sucky love you long time.

Mmmm Danish Pølser...


----------



## Beklet

Dirty boys lol......

Page bloody 3?? Closest you'll get to me as a Page 3 bird lol.... :lol:

Nothing much to report. For some reason, despite more cardio and actually eating less (even if the quality isn't great), I have put ON weight and my trousers are tighter - I'm hoping it's the hot weather and the fact I drank a quite obscene amount of cherry vodka last night....with Coke - best Cherry Coke EVER...made me proper bloaty though!!!

Did cardio yesterday. 30 minutes. All good.

Back to weights tomorrow - luckily is back and calves so no delt/chest trauma.....

Er that's it. How thrilling. May get a massage later, and I have strawberries in the fridge. THis is exciting....


----------



## dmcc

Mmmm strawberries.

I'm shedding the lbs just by sitting in the sauna that was formerly known as my living room.


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> Mmmm strawberries.
> 
> I'm shedding the lbs just by sitting in the sauna that was formerly known as my living room.


hahaha i pondered taking part in a naked sunday due to mine being the same but changed my mind :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Gym today was OK, felt a bit odd, prob due to heat,


Yeaaahhhh......

Horrid nasty hot humid stickyness here isn't it? :thumbdown:

Strange thing though.... for one so Blonde I cope well.

Shed a load of water in gym lol... but dont feel unwell or rough for it....

Mates are all dropping like flies and sweating buckets at the slightest exertion and moaning like hell about needing fans/aircon etc and I have been absolutely fine... no problems, no overheating, nothing....

Not that I mind at all!



 Beklet said:


> Have been reading a book today about how the human male is facing extinction because the Y chromosome is a bit pants......a few other species have lost their males, seems we're one of the next....bloody glad it's not going to happen in my lifetime :sad:


BUGGER THAT!!!!!!!!!!

That is not good news at all :blink:


----------



## Uriel

:sad: I need good little boys to be born to make good men to look after my baby girl when I'm all gone.......


----------



## anabolic ant

good leg workout beks...yep late one,just browsing...your stiff legged deads are heavy miss...nice one!!!!

and your calf raises too...impressive lifts!!!


----------



## Beklet

Cheers Ant....

Not much to report today either - was gonna take a rest from weights this week....did 40 mins cardio (which for some reason I can do in the heat, once Im used to it) - including a few minutes running.

Gym was rammed so no chance of doing weights anyway but after cardio, was a bit quieter, couldn't resist doing a few sets of cable rows and pulldowns... 

Tomorrow have a ghastly meeting in London. 2 hours on a train full of sweaty suits in 30 degree heat, a boring meeting in a government building with sod all air con, including a buffet 'lunch' which will be fried crap and food poisoning heaven, then 2 hours on a train back in the rush hour. Joy oh bloody joy!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Still alive. Not doing well in the heat. Despite rest, shoulder hurts more, have permanent headache and no appetite. Eating anything makes me feel rough. Ugh.


----------



## hackskii

Heat?

There?

Just looked 85 in London today....Wow, that is hotter than here.


----------



## dmcc

It's closer to 100 in some places...........


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that is crazy, I never thought I would see the day where your place got hotter than this place.

No wonder I was reading many posts about being hot and not liking the weather.

Too funny.

100 degree weather just sucks no matter where you life.


----------



## dmcc

Oh and it's humid too. And only newer places have air-con, and most public transport has no air-con.

I have one working fan at home, it's aimed squarely at me right now. I think I'm melting. I'm having to use my netbook as my desktop PC fails after about 10 minutes, it can't cope with the heat.


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> Heat?
> 
> There?
> 
> Just looked 85 in London today....Wow, that is hotter than here.


The heat is OK, it's the humidity that's a killer :sad:

Have that horrible queasy feeling all day, cos everything I eat makes me feel bleurgh, until about 6pm when my stomach wakes up and I'm ravenous!!! Just had a jacket spud with cottage cheese and feeling better but still headachey. Currently enjoying strawberries... :thumbup1:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Still alive. Not doing well in the heat. Despite rest, shoulder hurts more, have permanent headache and no appetite. Eating anything makes me feel rough. Ugh.


So you're taking time out from the gym ....?


----------



## Beklet

POPPA BEAR said:


> So you're taking time out from the gym ....?


Yep, have taken time out for this week. Back to it tomorrow, and in at the deep end as I'll be training at Monster Gym tomorrow (as I'll be working 5 miles down the road :thumb: )

Shoulder still stiff.....

Went to a *******/Trailer Trash barbecue last night - the whole horribleness of me in a pink checked shirt, lycra skirt, blue eyeshadow, porn star lipgloss, pink accessories and shiny orange face are on Facebook. I have no internet at home at the moment (food more important than Virgin Media tbh......) so can't upload the pics on here.....

Suffice to say, I don't suit the look, though I'm actually quite taken by the shirt.....afterwards we went to the Rejecting Independence Day night at the club - a night that refused to play any music by American or French artists, and we all turned up looking like something off Jerry Springer (but with too many teeth) :lol: :lol:

My month of living off my friends appears to have resulted in a slight weight gain so it's feasible that 30lbs to go is nearer 35lbs to go.....bugger :crying:

Was down the allotment earlier and there is a proliferation of ladybirds on there (nice ones, not the dirty biting immigrants lol, I only saw one of those), loads of flowers on the tomato plants and a couple of unripe ones, a carrot has been sighted, the onions are nearly ready, random spud plants are shooting up, and we have a sunflower, and a few more on the way. :bounce:

Broccoli has sprouted but something is feasting on the leaves, and there's a random lettuce somewhere....and we liberated a rhubarb crown........rhubarb rocks. But only when raw, and dipped periodically in a bowl of sugar........ :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks if it makes you feel any better, I discovered today that my scales aren't accurate except on the tiled bathroom floor. When they're on the carpet they makes people weigh less for some weird reason, so my 10lb to lose is actually 20lb. 

The BBQ sounds fun...can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> Beks if it makes you feel any better, I discovered today that my scales aren't accurate except on the tiled bathroom floor. When they're on the carpet they makes people weigh less for some weird reason, so my 10lb to lose is actually 20lb.
> 
> The BBQ sounds fun...can't wait to see the pics!


THese are the gym ones...grrrr the old fashioned stand up ones you put 20p in - didn't even bloody bother this week :cursing:

Just look at the latest tagged pics of me lol they're RANK!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## evad

i had an urge for a cheese toastie the other day

i told the guy at work to get me one but he couldnt, the nearest he could get me was a cheese buttie, which is like having lemonade instead of stella

nazi's


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> i had an urge for a cheese toastie the other day
> 
> i told the guy at work to get me one but he couldnt, the nearest he could get me was a cheese buttie, which is like having lemonade instead of stella
> 
> nazi's


What a muppet!!! Grrrr.....

Well today I played in the lovely Monster Gym....was fun but I am pants. Truly. The week off has taken away all my strength, I felt proper weak, ad I have lost my mojo completely. I need a good kicking, people!!!!

So, to stupid fairy weights....

(no giant sets as anyone who has ever trained there knows what it's like, and they are in the process of moving stuff so half the back stuff is on the other side of the gym)

Deads

60kg x8

80 kg 2x5

Cable row

7 plates x10

8 plates x10

9 plates x 9

Lat pulldown (didn't go so heavy on this as knee pad too high, and could feel my shoulder protesting slightly :cursing: )

7 plates x10

8 plates 2x10

Donkey calf raise

40kg x15

80kg x15

120kg x10

140kg x10

Seated calf press jobby

170kg 3x12

20 mins cardio

Nice chicken salad wrap I stuffed on the drive home and got lettuce everywhere.... :lol:

Need to sort my blender out - it bloody leaks....


----------



## Beklet

Just been to gym. Not a bad workout, all told. Usually chest workouts are grim as hell but this one wasn't bad. No records but some acceptable weightage......

Flat bench flyes

10kg x 20 to warm up

16kg 2x8 (not quite full ROM but almost there  )

Hammer strength wide press

30kg x10, full stretch, slow reps

50kg x10

70kg x 6

Incline bench

Bar x20

30kg 2 x 10 - light weights but this is one of the exercises that always gives me gyp when I'm 100% so took it easy

Hammer curls

12kg 2x8

Concentration curls 6kg to failure

Poxy 10 mins cardio :blush:

Yes beat me for the cardio failing.....

Staff meeting tomorrow. Is going to be horrendous, as the Evil One is there, but afterwards I get to take all my anger out at Ripped Gym and it's quad day so can play on the unilateral leg press - yay!!!! :bounce:


----------



## evad

i am relieved it has cooled down, ive finally managed to get rid of betty


----------



## Uriel

davetherave said:


> i am relieved it has cooled down, ive finally managed to get rid of betty


Betty Swallocks?


----------



## evad

Uriel said:


> Betty Swallocks?


you've had her too?

the slag


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> you've had her too?
> 
> the slag


Lol Sweaty Betty - she eats a lot of pies........:laugh:

Went to Ripped Gym today. Trained legs. No cardio :ban:

Warm up was taking 13 25kg plates off the unilateral leg press :cursing:

Unilateral leg press (weights per leg)

50kg x15

75kg x12

100kg x10

125kg x10 PB 

Unilateral leg ext plate loaded

10kg 3x15

Standing leg curl (each leg)

10kg x 15

15kg 2x10

Couldn't fit on the hack squat :sad:

Butt blaster thingy

90lbs 2x10

Seated leg press, just to finish off, and because i was avoiding lunges (had to drive 50 miles home ya know.... :whistling: )

150lbs x100

Getting there with food, cutting carbs a but though did have a bag of Revels earlier.......

Reading 'The Diet Delusion' again

Went to allotment last night to plant lettuce and rocket after complaining about paying nearly £2 for a bag of salad.......

Have lots of tiny tomatoes waiting to grow and ripen, all the sunflowers are coming out, onions are nearly ready, pulled up some shallots and the last of the broad beans.....looking forward to the spuds, even if they are dirty starch :lol:

Found a bag of lemons for 10p in the shop this morning - looks like I'll be making lemon cheese then...yum! :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Is that like the God Delusion?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Is that like the God Delusion?


Yeah, except he's telling you that conventional diets are a pile of sh1te...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diet-Delusion-Gary-Taubes/dp/0091924286/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247077956&sr=8-1


----------



## dmcc

And people need a book to tell them that? 

BTW those aren't pants - they're my gym shorts, Ireland Rugby :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> And people need a book to tell them that?
> 
> BTW those aren't pants - they're my gym shorts, Ireland Rugby :thumb:


Ha ha nah there's a lot of reference and research in there, as well as the history of it and how the industry managed to brainwash us all - is interesting reading but heavy going, which is why I'm reading it again, to make sure it sinks in :laugh:

Either way, they expose your legs


----------



## dmcc

I do like my short shorts


----------



## evad

dmcc said:


> I do like my short shorts


#who wears short shorts

you wear short shorts#

my posts are of their usual quality


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> #who wears short shorts
> 
> you wear short shorts#
> 
> my posts are of their usual quality


I do NOT wear short shorts.......that would be wrong!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> I do NOT wear short shorts.......that would be wrong!!! :lol: :lol:


it was aimed at dmcc but i think we should all have a short short night


----------



## dmcc

There was a woman at the BPC in Bournemouth at the weekend in denim hotpants...


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> There was a woman at the BPC in Bournemouth at the weekend in denim hotpants...


And you noticed? Is the tes turning you back to straight? 

Darren, take the side cover off of your computer and it will run cooler, just a thought.


----------



## Beklet

No training today - had roots done and re-Barbied instead... 

I hate bitchy women........that is all.


----------



## dmcc

Winger you couldn't help but notice...


----------



## Beklet

Trained delts and tris.

Beta weights. Not good, so crap I'm not posting them.

Feel weak, not happy. Need to sort my sh1t out majorly.

Ugh.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Chin up! It could be worse....random mutant hamsters could have eaten all your chocolate.


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> Trained delts and tris.
> 
> Beta weights. Not good, so crap I'm not posting them.
> 
> Feel weak, not happy. Need to sort my sh1t out majorly.
> 
> Ugh.


Time for dose uppage and manning up ?


----------



## Beklet

Yes much manning up. I swear blind my legs have got smaller and not in a good way


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Trained delts and tris.
> 
> Beta weights. Not good, so crap I'm not posting them.
> 
> Feel weak, not happy. Need to sort my sh1t out majorly.
> 
> Ugh.


hey beks,been a while since i been on here,hows you in general?

dont get tied up with this beta/alpha stuff!!!!

not everyday is a good day,call it a bad one,but for every bad session you get tons of gooduns miss!!!



Beklet said:


> Yes much manning up. I swear blind my legs have got smaller and not in a good way


no way,not in that small space of time,surely?


----------



## Beklet

Probably not i just feel soft and weak. Will have to do something pretty drastic though i have formulated most of a plan. . It's planning that's letting me down i'm not good at it!


----------



## Beklet

As the title suggests.

The old journal was getting big and cumbersome, so I've started this one.

Very briefly, I finished a 6 week programme a couple of weeks ago - it was very intense and very rewarding but somewhere along the line I picked up an injury that makes chest and shoulder press, and pulldowns painful. Seems to be front delt, other times where the delt meets the bicep. Spent a week struggling through giant sets, had a week off completely. Have just done a week of not particularly intense workouts, though I got a PB. 

The plan is basically what is says on the tin - no more p1ssing about, no more excuses, no more faffing, no more whining and complaining.

There will be more lifting, more cardio, and a better diet.

My goals, as ever are to grow stronger, grow muscle and not get fatter. Once I'm into a routine I have 30lbs of lard to shift.

Split as follows;

Back/calves

Chest/biceps/abs

Quads/hams

Delts/triceps/abs

Diet is simple. No refined sugar or carbs - I even bought some brown rice and wholemeal spelt pasta today, FFS 

One cheat meal a week, which will probably involve said carbs :lol:

Cardio to be confirmed but apparently the gym owner has plans to buy spin bikes and run spin classes, and the pregnant PT has told me she'll put me through my paces when she gets back....and the gym is having a Fun Run in September, which I may or may not train for.......either way it will make me sweat lots. I am unfit and unpleasantly so. Cardio will be for the purpose of getting me fit not burning fat.....

Bring it ON........... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Bring it on indeed.


----------



## jw007

stay focused you have all the tools to do what you want!!!!!

(I swiped that from some dude on another birds journal  )


----------



## Guest

Does this mean no more cheese toast?!?

(yes i actually read the facebook news feed lmao)


----------



## Linny

Hoorah you go Bex, stay focused flo  xxx


----------



## Beklet

Con said:


> Does this mean no more cheese toast?!?
> 
> (yes i actually read the facebook news feed lmao)


Ha ha cheese on toast is fine as long as it's wholemeal bread :laugh:



dc55 said:


> Fancy a shag??


What brought that on? Darren WILL be upset! :lol: :lol:

Hmmm well the workout was interesting, and it finally occurred to me how I managed to injure myself. WHat a twunt, seriously I am a total numpty :cursing:

Dumbbell pullovers. Not the actual pullovers, but getting the dumbbell from off the bench next to my head to above my face - I only ever lift from one side cos I can't see the other......hoiking up a 20kg plus dumbbell is going to put a strain on me isn't it? :cursing: What a fvckwit...seriously :ban:

Ahem. Anyway. Back to the workout.

Barbell rows

40kg x10

60kg x8

70kg 2x6

Wide grip pullups (assisted)

26kg x12

19kg x 8

12kg x4

BW narrow grip pullups x 1.5 :thumbup1:

Dumbbell pullover

20kg x12

24kg x10 (at which point I decided if I do this exercise in future I will require a spotter to get the weight up....)

Deadlifts

60kg 3x8 (yes that's rubbish. I appear to have developed the Fear of Deads :crying: )

Evil calf circuit - Calf raises 150kg x 8/ double drop calf raises on step x 15 /calf raises off floor x 20 - done 3 times without a rest......

Cardio 20 mins including 5 mins of running. I am not built to run, however i picked up a form for the 5k fun run, training starts next week, apparently, out in the park, in public. Oh dear 

Even if I don't enter it's all good cardio, and I can be proper competitive if I have something to beat. Last (and first) time I did a 5k was about 6 years ago and I managed it in a feeble 34 mins - with no stopping or walking though 

Ah well, tomorrow is another day, chest day in fact. I will attempt dumbbell presses, but light ones.....

Today was good. In fact I may have some cheese on toast.... :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Hmmm well the workout was interesting, and it finally occurred to me how I managed to injure myself. WHat a twunt, seriously I am a total numpty :cursing:
> 
> Dumbbell pullovers. Not the actual pullovers, but getting the dumbbell from off the bench next to my head to above my face - I only ever lift from one side cos I can't see the other......hoiking up a 20kg plus dumbbell is going to put a strain on me isn't it? :cursing: What a fvckwit...seriously


Aye probably.

What I do when doing db pullovers, is lift the weight onto my thigh as if I'm doing a db press, then rest it on my belly/chest as I lay down (Its manageably because its only there briefly), then its almost in the right position to start the exercise.

HTH

Dan


----------



## dmcc

dc55 said:


> Fancy a shag??





Beklet said:


> What brought that on? Darren WILL be upset! :lol: :lol:





dc55 said:


> No.....he is in naughty corner right now....


See, I thought you'd gone off me :crying: News to me that I'm in the naughty corner, but it explains a few things :crying: You never text, you never PM... :crying: :crying:


----------



## vsideboy

Greekgoddess said:


> Interesting about the dbell pullovers. I lie on the bench length ways, with the weight ready between my legs with feet either side on the floor. Then as I lie down I put the weight onto my chest till I am in the right position before I get the dbell into the right position above me.
> 
> It feels a lot less likely to injure me than doing them with my back arched over the bench like many seem to do them, and less awkward for getting the weight up if you are on your own with no spotter.


Yeah thats how I do em too.


----------



## Beklet

Ah i see. I do them with just my shoulders on the bench which is what makes it awkward but if i did them lying on a bench i'd tip over cos i can't reach the floor with my feet!


----------



## dmcc

dc55 said:


> Being toooo gay.....
> 
> Needs to man the fcuk up and start shagging chicks. All this "gay" stuff is just bullsh1t!!


Give up Dave, it'll never happen. And you seemed pretty convinced when you were slapping on the chastity belt in Bournemouth even though I was too wasted to actually do anything :lol:


----------



## evad

i fail to see what the difference will be in this journal if im honest, it will still crescend into the kind of smut and banter more accustomed to my journal

ban the people who talk 5hite, i'll shut the door on my way out :lol:

sorry if i was too brutally honest


----------



## WRT

Lmao, full of smut already what a great start:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Ah i see. I do them with just my shoulders on the bench which is what makes it awkward but if i did them lying on a bench i'd tip over cos i can't reach the floor with my feet!


Really? Leg on each side of the bench no good?

Anyway I don't think you'd tip over, unless the bench is only 2 inches wide, you should be able to use your shoulders to level you off on the bench and keep you level. Looks like you've got a decent back in your avy so should be able to control yourself on the bench. Try it without any weights first and get comfortable with keeping yourself flat, then try to overbalance yourself with your legs (moving them about or sticking 1 out to the side etc.) and just use your shoulders to overcome this movement. You'll soon be confident that you can keep flat without your legs.

It should be easier anyway because the weight is going in line with your body so that should've affect your side to side balance like if you were doing dumbell presses or something like that with the weights out the sides.

Hope that helps.

Dan


----------



## Beklet

Sorry for lack of quotes i'm on my phone . . Smut etc not the problem the other journal was too long and i'd had comments it was putting people off reading it. Sometimes it's nice to start again.

As for the pullovers i meant tip over backwards. I can't put my feet on the floor withous arching my back excessively due to being so stumpy! When i do bench press i have to put my feet up on the bench.

No gym last night as i did some long overdue food shopping.


----------



## vsideboy

nah you won't tip over backwards.

Lay long ways on the bench with your head almost at the end, you're not pulling over a weight thats heavier than your bodyweight so you should be fine.

D


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> nah you won't tip over backwards.
> 
> Lay long ways on the bench with your head almost at the end, you're not pulling over a weight thats heavier than your bodyweight so you should be fine.
> 
> D


OK will give it a try next time :thumb:

Good workout today - I even impressed myself. Was done in a strange order due to it being busy but it had the required effect, and it's always nice to shake things up. Was impressed I'm 10kg off my usual heaviest weights for incline bench and HS chest press so that pleased me - soon be back to full strength! :bounce:

Incline bench

Bar x 15

30kg x10

40kg 2x8

Cable Flyes

5kg 2x10

7.5kg x8 (these BURNED :thumbup1: )

HS wide grip chest press

50kg 2x10

70kg x6

Preacher curl machine

20kg x10

25kg x10

32kg x8

Hammer curls

12kg 2x8

12kg 1x8 dropset 6kg to failure (12)

30 mins cardio - including a whole 6 mins running :lol: :lol:

Will try to do 7 tomorrow.....heh heh

Am about to go home and eat some of my lovely home made wholemeal and spelt bread :drool:


----------



## WRT

Nice session, like you say you'll be 100% in no time. I've fu*ked up my back deadlifting the other day:cursing:


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Probably not i just feel soft and weak. Will have to do something pretty drastic though i have formulated most of a plan. . It's planning that's letting me down i'm not good at it!


guess we all get those soft n weak days....not being rude or talking about a late PCT:laugh:!!!

plans are good,but i always deviate from a plan...will power beks!!!

then again,plans are good for finding out other angles you can stumble on!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Beks.....nice new journal....might be able to keep up with this one!

With regards to the DB pullovers. I prefer the way you are doing them with only shoulders on the bench as this means I can drop my ass lower to the floor and get a longer stretch, just have to really make sure your arms are locked so that it doesn't become a tri movement. I take the weight from the bench onto my chest or shoulder and lift from there.


----------



## Tall

Actually, I'd recommend you move from my 4 day split to my 3 way smash...


----------



## jw007

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


----------



## Beklet

WRT said:


> Nice session, like you say you'll be 100% in no time. I've fu*ked up my back deadlifting the other day:cursing:


Ouch! That's not good...... :sad:



ElfinTan said:


> Hey Beks.....nice new journal....might be able to keep up with this one!
> 
> With regards to the DB pullovers. I prefer the way you are doing them with only shoulders on the bench as this means I can drop my ass lower to the floor and get a longer stretch, just have to really make sure your arms are locked so that it doesn't become a tri movement. I take the weight from the bench onto my chest or shoulder and lift from there.


Yeah I prefer them that way too but that's how I did the injury - picking the dumbbell off the bench lol :lol:



Tall said:


> Actually, I'd recommend you move from my 4 day split to my 3 way smash...


Oh and who's the third in the three way? 



jw007 said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


Lol........you sure I shouldn't be upping the dose? :laugh:

Leg day today. This is gonna hurt....... :scared:


----------



## evad

jw007 said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


did you post that in ALL journals? :lol:

i distinctly remember seeing it in another young ladies :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Wahey, I start my new journal tomorrow as well!

Looking forward to this, subscription changed 

P.S. I know DC beat me to it but.........fancy a shag? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> did you post that in ALL journals? :lol:
> 
> i distinctly remember seeing it in another young ladies :whistling:


Ha ha I was wondering that 



windsor81 said:


> Wahey, I start my new journal tomorrow as well!
> 
> Looking forward to this, subscription changed
> 
> P.S. I know DC beat me to it but.........fancy a shag? :whistling:


Thanks sweetie......and as it happens...... :whistling: :laugh:

Funnily enough, I was in a foul temper after my workout yesterday and nearly deleted this and my old journal in a total mardy fit.

Trained legs yesterday and it was spectacularly awful. I got The Fear and completely hated myself. :cursing:

By the time I'd done a bit of cardio and had my protein shake, I felt a bit better but the workout went a bit like this;

Warm up

Squats

Bar only x12

Light girly weight x10

Still light warm up weight 2x8

Rubbish :cursing: :ban:

Leg extension 25kg 2x15

35kg x10

Leg curl same as above

Flappy leg machines varying weights from 75 - 115kg

Steaming hissy fit

Cardio

Protein shake, reading of M&F while waiting for lift and some calming down......

Hmmmm. I know that at some point I must formulate a diet. And get some hideous fat pics of me up again so you can all point and laugh.

Speaking of which......

One of the things I do for work involves taking my kit off and pretending to be a criminal of some kind. This month, the official works rag has a double page spread about it and a HYUGE picture of me..... :blush: :blush: :scared:

(Darren I don't know if you get it but I daren't read it...)

Apparently it was supposed to come out on Monday, and I'm off next week but I had to put up with a small amount of p1ss taking this afternoon....:laugh:

Anyhow, back to the gym.

Delt day.

Light warmup set of dumbbell shoulder press

Lateral raise

6kg x12

8kg x10

10kg x8

HS shoulder press

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg 2x6 - not bad considering - would usually do 50kg on this. Still not quite full ROM but getting there...

Reverse pec deck

26kg x12

33kg x8

40kg x9

Shrugs on deadlift machine

50kg 2x12

70kg x10

Tricep pressdown

16 something x12

21 something 2x8

Reverse grip one arm pressdown

3.75kg x12

6.25kg x10

20 mins cardio including 7 mins run :lol:

Pub tonight, though I need to find a brolly. Not dressing up though - far too lazy lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beks you are alpha! Right now that we have cleared that little point up. I feel extremely weak and puny since joining this forum and seeing the weights you and Tan shift for a start.

Took me a while but I've finally got my head around the fact the only person I am competing against with is myself AND I want to be happy with myself. So if that means deadlifting 100kg then so be it. Or if it means losing 10kg, then that's what I will be competing to achieve.

Chin up babe.


----------



## dmcc

We don't get the HMRC internal rag - we have our own and we get CPS News - but I do have a contact in CaM who could arrange a copy.....


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> We don't get the HMRC internal rag - we have our own and we get CPS News - but I do have a contact in CaM who could arrange a copy.....


Ha ha ha I'm SO glad I'm not working next week....

Has been a good weekend. Went to Cambridge yesterday, met Zara for coffee (and tea), in which they put about half a pound of whipped cream on my coffee and I restrained myself and bought NOTHING in Hotel Chocolat, and only a couple of small items in Lush. And we even restrained ourselves from killing small annoying squealing child.... 

Last night was ropey film and Chinese night - chicken balls, ribs in Thai sauce and banana fritters - thought I'd have as much sugar as possible :lol: (oh and a couple of pints of full fat Coke....)

Today was Shed Day, in which my friend started the day with a shed, and we ended our day with a it on the allotment. Also harvested more shallots, an onion, a few carrots and a load of spuds. Although I'm not really supposed to be eating spuds, stuff I've grown myself can't possibly be bad for me so I had spuds and carrots with my chicken breast for tea and they were bloody fantastic! Can't wait till the others are a bit bigger and I can have them as jacket spuds with loads of cottage cheese and butter (on cheat night of course, lol) :laugh:

Also took the alternator out of my car, as despite being brand new, its faulty and as the car's not on the road may as well do it.

And now I'm going to chill out and watch a film, or read. And I have a whole week off - yay!!!

As for training, tomorrow is back day and as my back is aching from today's exertions, it should be interesting.....


----------



## Beklet

I have a new alternator to collect, Virgin have blocked my email account cos I've not paid them, and I'm waiting for donor car to come out of MOT.....and I really REALLY want a punnet of strawberries with Chantilly double cream......

Maybe later.........

Oh and after reading that sugar and white starchy crap causes everything from diabetes, obesity, Alzheimer's and cancer, I have a terrible craving for sweeties...oops :laugh:

Unfortunately, a sugar and starch free diet is not cheap.......


----------



## Beklet

Back day today. Still had Fear of Deads, especially as I have a sore back from yesterday, but for some reason it went after the first set so I did one rep at a semi-respectable weight...

Assisted wide grip pullups

26kg x10

19kg x 8

12kg x6

Deads

60kg 2x8

80kg x5

100kg x1

Cable row

47kg x10

57kg x8

67kg x8

Calf hell

Calf raise 150kg x10, off the block x 15 and off the floor x 20, three times through. Will up the weight next week as 150kg too light....

Went past assisted dip machine and tried to do narrow grip pullups - managed 2  Goal for next week is 3.

20 mins cardio including 8 minute run, lol

Now have terrible heartburn but all I've had is a protein shake and 2 Tic Tacs..... :confused1:


----------



## Chris1

100kg is a sweet deadlift!!

I know guys on here that can't do that babe :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

"And I'm one of them", thought Chris :lol:

Very nice pullage, young lady.


----------



## Beklet

Cheers guys but i've done 100kg for reps need to get some chalk! Now to conquer fear of squats again lol


----------



## Uriel

what happened to shifting this 30lb of fat becks from the last journal?

I just read your intro to this on and your goals are getting wishy washy young lady...

You must know by now that you can't have it all strength and shape but you seem to sway between desiring the 2? The strenghth can take years and years to progress well but shedding that fat can be done and dusted in a handfull of months...why not get that done then at least you'll look even better whilst you get training for strenghth?

Your goals need defining properly or I feel you are leading us a merry dance.....x


----------



## Uriel

you have titled this "Time to stop fvcking around" so lets have it defined, targets, dates by which they will be achieved, don't let it wander - don't lose credability


----------



## Uriel

late addition - edit.... I've just been asked why all serious above by someone....not meant like that atall...

supposed to get you all fired up and motivated - though quite a few of these journals do need a few more specific goals in all honesty (even if they are not met completely) otherwise they do meander just like a lot of peoples training.

We all know the civvies in the gym who train for years without visibly changing atall.

We don't want to be like them. If a goal is to lose 30 pounds in 4 month and someone drops 22lbs then it worked to an extent....if they don't drop a pound then it's just all wind in their training ethos....that's all i meant

Off to work


----------



## Beklet

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Good workout today. Hopefully I've crawled out of my hole of sloth.....

Incline bench

Bar x10

30kg x8

40kg x8

45kg x8 pleased with this - only 7.5kg off my best, and this is the thing that normally aggravates me - not quite full ROM yet but nearly there 

HS wide chest press

40kg x10

60kg x10

70kg x 8

80kg x7 :thumb: Equal to my PB and very pleased to note it was my non injured arm that started to fail first......

Standing cable flyes

5kg (each side) 2x10

7.5kg x8 dropset 2.5kg to failure

Dumbbell hammer curls

12kg x10

14kg x8

16kg x 8 - Equalled my PB on this too :thumbup1:

Preacher curl machine

25kg x10

32kg x 8

32kg x 6 dropset 20kg to failure

Tomorrow I will be doing squats only, until I stop being such a girly wuss....


----------



## Uriel

that doesn't mean this journal can continue much longer without a pic of your stupendious t1ts in it though!


----------



## Beklet

I may well be flamed for some of this reply, as I'm sure lots of people on this site aren't going to agree with me AT ALL, but tough......



Uriel said:


> what happened to shifting this 30lb of fat becks from the last journal?
> 
> *That's still the goal.....complicated slightly by the fact I was living off friends last month and their diet wasn't really compatible with mine - included a 5lb weight gain (which I've since lost, thankfully!!) Excuse? Maybe, but even eating copious quantities of rice is better than nothing.....*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I just read your intro to this on and your goals are getting wishy washy young lady...
> 
> *Yes dad *
> 
> You must know by now that you can't have it all strength and shape but you seem to sway between desiring the 2? The strenghth can take years and years to progress well but shedding that fat can be done and dusted in a handfull of months...why not get that done then at least you'll look even better whilst you get training for strenghth?
> 
> *I beg to differ. I can have strength and shape - I'm not particularly interested in competing so have no desire to diet down to single digit bodyfat - I just think there's no point building all this muscle if I can't see it....*
> 
> Your goals need defining properly or I feel you are leading us a merry dance.....x





Uriel said:


> you have titled this "Time to stop fvcking around" so lets have it defined, targets, dates by which they will be achieved, don't let it wander - don't lose credability


OK then. As pointed out, the original goal was 30lbs. Not a scientific figure but I reckon I could drop 2 stone and look good, as I know damn well that 1 stone makes not a blind bit of difference...

30lbs was by the end of November - it was never a 'must lose the fat ASAP' because I have no desire to make myself feel ill and weak through dieting. I've had many people on here tell me to 'suck it up' but that's bollocks. I don't 'do' hungry. Hungry + me = potential eating disorder. Fvck that.

My short term goal is 20lbs by end of October when I go on holiday 



Uriel said:


> late addition - edit.... I've just been asked why all serious above by someone....not meant like that atall...
> 
> supposed to get you all fired up and motivated - though quite a few of these journals do need a few more specific goals in all honesty (even if they are not met completely) otherwise they do meander just like a lot of peoples training.
> 
> *Don't worry, it did the trick - see today's entry :laugh:*
> 
> We all know the civvies in the gym who train for years without visibly changing atall.
> 
> We don't want to be like them. If a goal is to lose 30 pounds in 4 month and someone drops 22lbs then it worked to an extent....if they don't drop a pound then it's just all wind in their training ethos....that's all i meant
> 
> *That's the plan......*
> 
> Off to work


Enjoy work lol....

So there it is - 20lbs by end of October, 30lbs in total (bearing in mind I hope to add a bit of muscle mass so that figure may be lowered, with any luck...)

As I have Fear of Squats.....I'll go for all these goals by Nov 1st.....

100kg squats for reps

140kg DL 1RM

Rarely do bench so difficult to put a figure on it....

10 unassisted chins

Admittedly the diet thing is going to be the hardest thing given my skintness (I'm not exaggerating here, either, my food budget is pitiful)

*takes a deep breath and awaits flaming*

Despite all the advice and tellings off I've been given in the past, weighing rice and chicken and broccoli is not practical, and certainly doesn't help my state of mind.

It's low carb for me - something that seems to work and doesn't make me feel like sh1t - given the fact I drive a lot and need to be very clear headed for work, it's a no brainer for me.

Last 2 or 3 weeks I've pretty much cut out refined carbs and sugar (apart from cheat meal of course)

Will also be cutting down slowly, the amount of grains in general that I eat (brown rice, wholemeal bread etc)

Bulk of diet will consist of meat, fish, eggs, dairy, fibrous veg and fruit, with some wholegrain carbs where necessary or unavoidable.

Right time to take myself to the supermarket, as I am almost out of dead animal goodness.....


----------



## Uriel

my misses started a ketogenic diet yesterday, works for her too.

I've done it a couple of times in the past with decent results too.

I'm carb sensative anyway also with a fairly defined "Thrifty" gene


----------



## Chris1

Good going girl, and glad you took all that in the spirit it was meant.

You'll do great. If you lift 140 for reps, I'll be well proud of you.

In fact, get all of them and I'll send you some naked shots to keep you going 

Or maybe, get them and I won't :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Go Beks :wub:


----------



## jw007

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## Beklet

Didn't get to the gym yesterday :sad:

Woke up feeling a bit bleh then felt progressively worse, until I ended up spending most of the day alternately sleeping, and trying not to chunder. Not good. Started tofeel human again last night.

Today I feel groggy and headachey but not sick. Will go to the gym later, do a bit of cardio to dust off the cobwebs and see if I feel a bit better.

I HATE feeling ill - makes me proper grouchy and bad tempered :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Linny

Chin up chick, hope you feel better soon  xx


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm...well, another good workout, surprisingly.

Yesterday I truly felt like cack.....my food intake for the day was spectacularly rubbish too, so no way was I doing squats today, on less than a full days food....:laugh:

Went to the gym with a roaring headache and feeling groggy with the express intention of just doing a bit of cardio.

Did 30 mins cardio, decided I felt OK, but still tired so trained delts....

Hammer strength press

20kg x12

30kg x 8

40kg x6

50kg x 8 :thumb: (Just 2.5kg off my PB so really pleased with this!!!)

Reverse pec deck

33kg x10

40kg 2x8

Cable lateral raise

1 piddly plate x12

2 plates 2x8

Dip machine

40kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x6 Equalled my PB I think, but hard on the shoulder! 

One arm reverse grip pressdown

5kg x15

7.5kg 2 x10

Oh and I got the right hump this morning - my blender has died, appears it's not a fuse......I've not used it for a while but wish I'd known that BEFORE I'd filled it up with food 

Oh the amusement of trying to mix my breakfast smoothie with an electric whisk (frozen strawberries are 'interesting' lol) :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Today was...interesting.

Feeling better today, however day went all horribly wrong on

a) the apparent disappearance of my cat

B) some housing muppet putting a 'Notice to Remove' on my car, despite it having a SORN and a notice explaining why and when it would be taxed :cursing: :cursing:

The cat eventually appeared from fvck knows where, looking smug in that way only cats can, and I ranted down the phone a lot. Have received a call from someone with a modicum of common sense, who has guaranteed my car will not be touched for the next 6 weeks.....

Gym was a short one, as I was just trying to sort my Fear of Squats.....

Which I pretty much did - didn't quite beat it into submission, but it's definitely in hiding...

Warm up

Squats

Bar x 12

40kg x10

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

90kg x 3 and a bit (my knees wobbled a bit too much on that last one for my liking)

60kg x 8

No the 90kg weren't quite to parallel, but give it a couple of weeks and they will be. I've done 80kg atg before but that was with wraps.....yes Lin I'm that crap :sad:

Anyway, proper leg day tomorrow.....

Just off to buy snacks for this evening....hmmm.......any ideas for low carb goodies? Is not cheat night till tomorrow....


----------



## Beklet

Bleurgh.

Again.

Gym yesterday was not too bad, considering. Did a leg workout, minus squats, obviously....

Leg press

95kg x15

155kg x10

200kg 3x10

Leg ext

25kg x15

Dropset 55/35/25kg to failure

Leg curl

25kg x15

Dropset 55/35/25kg to failure

Split squats

BW 2x15 each side

Felt a bit gippy all day but fine in the afternoon. Have felt like this for a few days and today is no exception. Thought it may have been because I cut my carbs too much but last night was cheat night and I didn't go overboard on the carbs, yet I still feel the same this morning - a bit queasy and eating hasn't helped.

Not happy :cursing:


----------



## vsideboy

Hmm sounds like 'man-flu' that Bek, seems to be hanging around for a long time. Us men have always said that its worse than the usual 'woman' strain of flu haha.

Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> Hmm sounds like 'man-flu' that Bek, seems to be hanging around for a long time. Us men have always said that its worse than the usual 'woman' strain of flu haha.
> 
> Hope you're better soon.


Ha ha not man flu - have my suspicions will probably see by Wednesday whether I'm right - have felt fine all day today, eaten more carbs than I'd like, but at least they were good ones. Back day today...


----------



## Beklet

Today was a mixed bag - chins not great but meh...

Cardio 20 mins

Assisted wide grip chins

19kg x8

12kg 2x6

Deadlifts

60kg x6

80kg x5

100kg x1

110kg x 1 :thumb: (only just got the knees locked...seriously, it's payday on Friday and if I've not ordered chalk by this time next week, slap me!!) Equalled PB

One arm cable row (not intended but the attachment I wanted wasn't available)

12kg x 10

19kg x 10

26kg x 6 dropset 12kg to failure

Calf triset hell with 170kg 

Close grip pullups x 2 :sad:

Another decent one, overall - that 140kg deadlift is in reach, the 10 pullups may be more of a struggle :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

nice one, I need to work on my deadlifts, think I'm only managing about 60kg 

Only done them 3 times though so not that bad I guess.


----------



## dmcc

Very nice pullage indeed. There are men in my (old) gym who wouldn't have done that workout.


----------



## Greyphantom

Beks you are doing well girl... and to make a confession I used your squat day to give my leg workout some motivation... and it worked... much obliged..!!


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> nice one, I need to work on my deadlifts, think I'm only managing about 60kg
> 
> Only done them 3 times though so not that bad I guess.


Ah, it will come with time......I started off with about 30kg lol :laugh:



Greyphantom said:


> Beks you are doing well girl... and to make a confession I used your squat day to give my leg workout some motivation... and it worked... much obliged..!!


Aw.... :blush: glad I can help someone!!!!!

Today's was another good one, have been feeling motivated of late (though Law of Sod tells me it goes in cycles, lol) though motivation to do cardio still very much lacking....

Cardio 15 mins (have figured I need a longer warm up time, for some reason it helps)

Incline press

Bar x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

50kg x 6 

Hammer Strength wide grip press

40kg x10

60kg x8

80kg x6

85kg x 5 PB :thumb: (I know it's only 5kg but I was determined to better my previous best, and as before, it was my non injured side that failed first....)

Flye machine

35kg x12

45kg x 10 dropset 25kg to failure

Hammer curls

14kg x8

16kg 2x6

Concentration curls

10kg x 6

10kg x 6 dropset 6kg to failure

15 mins cardio

Overall a good workout. My shoulder was complaining immediately after the workout but it's fine now. Now to smash some PBs:bounce:


----------



## Beklet

I have a recipe for cheese soup - awesome!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Cheese soup?


----------



## Beklet

Yes, cheese soup - can't wait to try that, lol :laugh:

Just did a quick leg session.

Cardio 15 mins

Squats 40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg 2 x 5

Hack squat

50kg x 10

80kg 2 x 8 dunno why, but I can't seem to get this machine right. Normally use it for calf raises, will have to stick to those.....

Leg ext

Both legs 33kg x 10

Single leg 19kg x 10

26kg x 8

33kg x 8

40kg x 6

Both legs 40kg x 10

Leg curl

35kg x 10

45kg x 10

55kg x 6 dropset 25kg x 12

Tonight I'm out for a couple of quiet drinks, tomorrow it's delt day and then shopping for meaty and low carb goodness. Think it will have to be Morrisons, as it's got the best meat section by far!!! (35 mile round trip though - boo!)


----------



## Beklet

No gym yesterday, too busy shopping and stuff - bought a shedload of meat and veg.

Er, what else......went to gym just now - had a decent workout, and the scales show a 2lb loss since last week, despite a massive (bad) carb-up yesterday (well, a couple of scones, a pizza, some sweeties and a bottle of Tango lol)

So....15 mins cardio/warm up

Some rotator cuff exercises and stuff with bonios

HS shoulder press

20kg x12

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

55kg x 6 PB :bounce:

Reverse pec deck

26kg x 10

40kg x 8

47kg x 6

Cable lateral raises (single arm)

2.5kg x 10

5kg x 8 (by this point my shoulder decided I was clearly having a laugh and stopped playing :whistling: )

2.5kg x 10

Superset skullcrushers and CGBP

20kg 2x8/10

25kg x 6/9

One arm reverse grip pressdowns

2.5kg x 10

5kg x 10 dropset 2.5kg to failure


----------



## Beklet

Back day today.....

Day 2 of fck all carbs :laugh: Diet Irn Bru is my friend......

Feeling OK so far, though a bit lightheaded after a couple of the sets, strength not bad, p1ssing like a dray horse looking forward to my lamb with broccoli oh yes......

Warm up 15 mins

Assisted wide grip pullups

26kg x 10

19kg x 8

12kg 2 x 6

Deadlifts

70kg x 8

90kg x 2

110kg x 1 (this was MUCH better than last week's rep - locked out properly and held it.....oh and I've ordered chalk - bloody grip :lol: )

60kg x 8

One arm cable rows (liked these last week so did them again)

12kg x 10

19kg x 10

26kg x 8

26kg x 6 dropset 12kg x 10

Back extensions

10kg plate 3 x 10

Actually that doesn't look like much but bloody hell am I feeling it!


----------



## dmcc

VERY nice pulling, young lady!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> VERY nice pulling, young lady!!


Awww... :blush: you say the nicest things :wub:


----------



## Beklet

In london today. Currently drinking tea in a ropey pret however i've noticed the no bread salads nearby. Hmmm . . Day 4 of what is effectively keto and i suspect the weight has finally started to drop


----------



## vsideboy

how you finding the keto beks? Think I'd struggle with not having any carbs - cos they're so yummy


----------



## Beklet

It's fine so far but then i'm a cheese fiend lol i'm a total carnivore too though it's difficult when out and about


----------



## dmcc

SOMEONE lost out on a free cuppa earlier...


----------



## Beklet

I know i'm sorry lol but you were in a meeting when i left. . . My boss would have come along too lol


----------



## robisco11

cracking deadlifting!


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> I know i'm sorry lol but you were in a meeting when i left. . . My boss would have come along too lol


My meeting never happened in the end... :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

robisco11 said:


> cracking deadlifting!


Cheers :thumb:



dmcc said:


> My meeting never happened in the end... :cursing:


What a git.........ah well, looks like I have loads of visits coming up in SE and N postcodes, so I'll be buying lots of weekly travelcards PMSL :lol:

Meeting was pretty good actually - I have 6 months of ridiculously hard work to do, but it will be fun...the irony is, I'm off sugar and it's all about the sugars lol....heh. Managed to eat loads of the chicken pieces from the buffet but bloody hell a lot of them tasted sweet!!! 

Gym today......

20 mins cardio

HS wide grip chest press

30kg x 12

50kg x 10

70kg x 6

85kg x 5

90kg x 4 PB 

Incline bench press

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

Cable flyes

5kg x 12

7.5kg x 10

Dropset 7.5kg x 8, 5kg x 8, 2.5kg x 12

Dumbbell hammer curls

14kg x 8

16kg 2 x 6

Preacher curl machine

Dropset 32kg x 6, 20kg x 8, 10kg x 15

Knackered now - fish and cauliflower with cheese sauce for tea :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Damn girl! Getting strong!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Damn girl! Getting strong!


Aw cheers but I don't feel it at the moment - just had an utterly disastrous leg session in which I couldn't get into it at ALL :cursing: :ban:

Did a few sets of squats, curls, extensions and presses, but nothing doing. Dunno what it is, but have really struggled with leg training for months, and can't seem to get my numbers up at all. Really need to do something about this - back, chest, delts etc, the training is going well but I have a real mental block on legs :sad:

Have a week before it's legs again - did that evil routine a few weeks ago and that was good but didn't bust the plateau by much on legs, though it did with everything else. At risk of being a 'bad workman', I do sometimes blame the gym equipment.......sometimes I get to train at other gyms when I'm workiing in other towns, and I make a point of training legs when I'm there as they have equipment that fits me so I'm not so limited. Think I may have to revisit the idea of training legs at a different gym in town, as atm, I can't leg press properly (unless I limit the weight, which is pointless), can only do donkey calf raises on hack squat machine, no seated or standing unless bodyweight only, because ALL THE DAMN EQUIPMENT IS FOR TALL PEOPLE!!!!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Ugh.......

On a good note, German peppered salami spread thickly with Philadelphia and rolled up is an awesome snackette :thumb:

Oh yeah, and I did cardio, AND pushed myself a bit - got my HR to 182, cos I am proper unfit, innit :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Well...yesterday spent 8 hours outdoors, the morning involved being shown around a garden and choosing next years seeds (including some nifty purple beans lol), and the afternoon was spent digging (in my case), making planters and sowing stuff (the others)

Only one ant's nest disturbed, the first tomatoes picked, though the heavy rains meant some have rotted, some beans picked and the gentleman on the next plot gave us a small marrow and some lettuces..... 

The courgette that was 4 inches long last week was a foot long and a small marrow by yesterday - oops!

Today I did more digging and a bit of sowing, cleared some rotten tomatoes and upset the ants again......have sown spring onions, broccoli and rocket today.....

Oh and I went to the gym, before I went digging again.....

10 mins cardio

Some RC exercises

HS shoulder press

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

One arm HS shoulder press

15kg (each arm) 3 x 8

Reverse pec deck

33kg x 10

40kg 2 x 8

Shrugs

25kg plates 3 x 10

Rope pressdowns

12.5kg x 12

21kg 2 x 8

Reverse grip one arm pressdowns

7.5kg x 8

5kg x 10

2.5kg x 15

Oh and week one of virtually no carbs, and I've lost 4lbs....hurrah! :thumb:

(Though I swear I went over yesterday...)


----------



## dmcc

Woohoo @ weight loss!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Woohoo @ weight loss!!


Indeed - is about time! Hopefully by end of August will be close to losing the first stone...... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Just had a FAB session at the gym - really enjoyed it - shame I can't get quite so excited about leg day, but never mind..... :whistling:

Cardio 20 mins (yes I know it's naughty but for some reason back day works better with a long warm up)

Assisted wide grip pullups

19kg x 8

12kg x 6

5kg x 4 - next week I try some unassisted.......

Deadlifts - got my chalk the other day so gave it a try today.....

70kg x 8

90kg x 4

110kg x 1

120kg x 1 PB :bounce: :thumb: Just about got lock, the descent wasn't too graceful but I got the bastard up so I don't care - next week it'll be a perfect rep!

Was funny actually - I'd loaded the bar up, and some young chap comes up and asks me if it isn't a bit much? Told him 'probably, but if I don't try, I won't know'....think he ws a touch bemused, bless him :lol:

One arm cable rows

19kg x 10

26kg x 10

33kg x 5 dropset 12kg x 10

Narrow grip lat pulldowns

40kg x 8

47kg x 8 (resorted to gloves at this point!)

54kg x 6

Good workout in all, though my hands feel shredded now! Need the gloves less and less now - have sacked them off for pretty much everything except deads and when my hands get too sweaty......

Now to eat - spicy lamb mince for me - seems the lack of carbs is not yet affecting my strength so I'll make the most of it while I can!


----------



## dmcc

WOOHOO!!

I bet you're pulling more than most of the biceps bois in your gym now.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> I bet you're pulling more than most of the biceps bois in your gym now.


Ha ha I hope so!!!! :laugh:

Oh and forgot that in between the rows and the pulldowns, I did Calf Hell - triset as usual, weighted calf raises with 170kg, 3 sets. D'oh, I'm so blonde!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice dead mate! :0)


----------



## evad

120 is a very good deadlift, nice going


----------



## Linny

Fab news on your 120 Bex!!! Don't wait fir your energy level to drop, mine as gone up, stronger than ever, have faith and keep smashing those weights xx:rockon:


----------



## VforVictory

Brilliant wide arm chins! Id give my right arm to be able to do the bloody things with a 5kg assist!!! (well not literally because then i couldnt do any at all LOL but you get my drift!)

Great deadlifts too


----------



## jw007

Nice deadlift you Natty scum 

Thought about time I popped head in new one again lol


----------



## vsideboy

Nice work Beks, good news for the -4lb

120k DL? blimey, I just about managed 60kg + weight of the bar last week. I feel so ashamed!

How much does an olympic bar weight anyway? 5k 10k? someone say 1k and I'll kill ya lol.

keep up the good work.


----------



## dmcc

20kg...


----------



## Greyphantom

Beklet said:


> Was funny actually - I'd loaded the bar up, and some young chap comes up and asks me if it isn't a bit much? Told him 'probably, but if I don't try, I won't know'....think he ws a touch bemused, bless him :lol:


LMAO... just give him the stare Beks... long and creepy... scare the little fecker off... Nice workout there matey... :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Cheers all (damn can only quote a couple at a time!! :cursing:



VforVictory said:


> Brilliant wide arm chins! Id give my right arm to be able to do the bloody things with a 5kg assist!!! (well not literally because then i couldnt do any at all LOL but you get my drift!)
> 
> Great deadlifts too


Ah I felt like my arms were going to be ripped off lol :lol:



 jw007 said:


> Nice deadlift you Natty scum
> 
> Thought about time I popped head in new one again lol


It is indeed........I'm a dirty natty and proud of it 



vsideboy said:


> Nice work Beks, good news for the -4lb
> 
> 120k DL? blimey, I just about managed 60kg + weight of the bar last week. I feel so ashamed!
> 
> How much does an olympic bar weight anyway? 5k 10k? someone say 1k and I'll kill ya lol.
> 
> keep up the good work.


Ha ha nah as Darren says it's 20kg so you did 80 in reality - I count the bar weight so it looks like I'm strong PMSL!!! :lol:



Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... just give him the stare Beks... long and creepy... scare the little fecker off... Nice workout there matey... :thumbup1:


He shut up soon enough when I lifted it, lol :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Today's workout ws OK - not wonderful but OK. May have been down to a busy day and not eating enough, or the lack of carbs is finally kicking in......did speak to a trainer today who advised me HMB may be the way to go to preserve muscle and strength...

Cardio 25 mins

HS chest press

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

85kg x 5

Incline bench

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

Cable flyes

5kg x 10

7.5kg 2 x 10

Hammer curls

16kg 3 x 6

Concentration curls

8kg 3 x 8


----------



## vsideboy

dmcc said:


> 20kg...


Cool, don't feel like such a weekling now then.

and still not a bad workout though Bek. Don't be disheartened, anything is better than nothing at the end of the day.

I had every intention of finishing work, then going to the gym yesterday, but ended up taking the afternoon off on flexitime, met my girlfriend for lunch at the local 2for1, got home and slobbed on my couch watching Bear Grills Born Survivor. Very poor training day for me :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oooofffffttt!!!!!!!

I need to get my @rse in gear, your workouts are putting me to shame....


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> Cool, don't feel like such a weekling now then.
> 
> and still not a bad workout though Bek. Don't be disheartened, anything is better than nothing at the end of the day.
> 
> I had every intention of finishing work, then going to the gym yesterday, but ended up taking the afternoon off on flexitime, met my girlfriend for lunch at the local 2for1, got home and slobbed on my couch watching Bear Grills Born Survivor. Very poor training day for me :whistling:


Ha ha recovery is a good thing, lol :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Oooofffffttt!!!!!!!
> 
> I need to get my @rse in gear, your workouts are putting me to shame....


Yeah, but I'm still a fat bastard :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Not today they're not.......

Another sh1te leg day....headache and grogginess todday - I KNOW this is my fault, I'm just not eating enough......am away now for the weekend, so will be making an effort to eat plenty over the weekend, upping my fats for energy to see if that works...

Effectively I did 40 mins cardio, couple of sets of light front squats, a set of lunges before I thought my head was going to burst, 3 sets of side bends and crunches, and had a prtein shake which probably has too many carbs in it. Pffft.

I really need to do something about legs, this plateau has lasted for months.......... :crying:

And I'm visiting Mother tomorrow - not seen her properly for a couple of years, since she tried to visit me...erk :scared:


----------



## dmcc

Good luck...................


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Good luck...................


Thanks....will start bricking it around Leicester..... 

Good news on your SC though :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> And I'm visiting Mother tomorrow - not seen her properly for a couple of years, since she tried to visit me...erk :scared:


Holy [email protected] Best of British doll.... :cool2:

I'll give you a wee laugh.... am going out next week for mine and my friends birthdays.... we all dressing up, the theme is "Barbie and Ken" so we all have to dress as one of the characters eg the girls have to be like malibu barbie, princess barbie etc and the lads are lifeguard ken or whatever....

Lookout Cambridge :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Holy [email protected] Best of British doll.... :cool2:
> 
> I'll give you a wee laugh.... am going out next week for mine and my friends birthdays.... we all dressing up, the theme is "Barbie and Ken" so we all have to dress as one of the characters eg the girls have to be like malibu barbie, princess barbie etc and the lads are lifeguard ken or whatever....
> 
> Lookout Cambridge :whistling: :lol:


PMSL!!!!! I've seen some of the 'unofficial' ones lol!!










Ha ha ha ha!!!

Have just come back from a weekend of camping and playing on a narrowboat. Was great fun, though getting carb free food wasn't easy, so reckon a couple of pounds has gone on the last few days :sad:

Have a new programme to follow - hopefully this will bust me through my squat plateau and give me a kicking for everything else...here's hoping!!!! :thumb:

I am now absolutely knackered and will shortly be snacking on cream cheese and salami, watching Star Trek films and drooling over myself when I pass out.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Oh yeah, my mum wasn't in.....


----------



## TH0R

Hi Beks, some nice workouts in here, big weights for a natty girl trainer

Sorry your mum wasnt in, didn't she know you were coming:confused1:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Hi Beks, some nice workouts in here, big weights for a natty girl trainer
> 
> Sorry your mum wasnt in, didn't she know you were coming:confused1:


Aw, thanks :blush:

Nah - it's a long story, not seen or heard from her for a while, she's not on the phone and no way is she having my number!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Have a new programme to try, as of today, but first I'm off swimming - not been for AGES so I should be suitably crap 

Then some proper eating, and the gym tonight, for leg day. Eek.

Dreading weighing myself.....


----------



## vsideboy

\ said:


> Oh yeah, my mum wasn't in.....


Maybe your mums moved without telling you? lol.



\ said:


> the girls have to be like malibu barbie, princess barbie etc


Looking forwards to those photos Zara 



\ said:


> Another sh1te leg day....headache and grogginess todday - I KNOW this is my fault, I'm just not eating enough


Beks, maybe the headaches + grogginess is because you haven't had enough water?


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Bek, how long after dropping carbs before you had headache etc..? It could be down to the transition into ketosis (quite normal)..

Let me know how you get on with the new routine :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> Maybe your mums moved without telling you? lol.
> 
> Beks, maybe the headaches + grogginess is because you haven't had enough water?


It's quite possible, lol she's probably annoyed with me.....

As for the water - I don't drink much at all, normally but have been drinking quite a lot lately



POPPA BEAR said:


> Bek, how long after dropping carbs before you had headache etc..? It could be down to the transition into ketosis (quite normal)..
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the new routine :thumb:


Headache was over a week - not ketosis, think it's just PMT and tiredness.....

as for the routine....

As suggested by Poppa Bear....

Warm up 10 mins cardio

Leg extension

47kg 2 x10

Squat

50kg x 6 (to warm up)

72.5kg 2 x 12 (some of them weren't pretty, and the last couple probably weren't parallel, but I did it at least.... :laugh

Leg press

200kg 2 x 10

Lying leg curl

25kg 2 x 12

SLDL

70kg 2 x 6

Seated leg curl

35kg x 12

Smith Machine calf raise

80kg 2 x 14

Knackered now and very hungry!!! 

Oh yeah, this afternoon, I went swimming. Have not been properly, for a long time (unless you count the odd 15 mins in hotel pools)...thing is, my local pool is 100ft long and I was aiming for 20 laps, did 30 in the end, took around an hour (with breaks cos I was in the slow lane lol), so I'm pleased with that - will have to make it a regular thing, but later at night when there are no bastard chavvy squealing kids around jumping in and being a pain.... :cursing:

Now, FOOD!!!!!


----------



## evad

you're lifting too much, please refrain from this for a few months whilst i catch up

cheers 

ps mothers are greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat arnt they?


----------



## TH0R

Some great lifting there beks, you've cmon a mile, and I mean cmon in a nice way


----------



## Linny

Well done on tackling the squats again Bex :thumbup1: xxx


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Some great lifting there beks, you've cmon a mile, and I mean cmon in a nice way





Linny said:


> Well done on tackling the squats again Bex :thumbup1: xxx


Aw thanks guys...... :blush:

Off to Watford for a couple of days so little gym action, though apparently there is a gym, I don't remember it from last time I was there.....though the pic shows a preacher curl machine and it says it has free weights...hmmm...... :whistling:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Sore legs today Becky Lou ?


----------



## Beklet

They are a bit stiff lol though need to do some ab work as they really let me down yesterday. . . Eaten too many carbs lol balsamic on the salad and breading on the prawns - much cardio tomorrow then . . .


----------



## Beklet

Ugh. Hotel mirrors are the work of the devil. I look proper flabby and disgusting. My mood was not improved by some fat cow dietician claiming that eating meat, veg and occasional fruit was an unnatural way to eat. Dumb bint


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Ugh. Hotel mirrors are the work of the devil. I look proper flabby and disgusting. My mood was not improved by some fat cow dietician claiming that eating meat, veg and occasional fruit was an unnatural way to eat. Dumb bint


eh? well what would she suggest to eat otherwise then?

I hate these people who have a job that you would expect them to be fit and healthy, yet then you find out they are a fat blob, so not really ideal for teaching anyone about it.

Like having a fat PE teacher at school, shouting at ya to run faster around the field. Maybe they should do less running to the pie shop!

+1 agree to the Dumb bint comment beks, hope you slapped her about a bit.


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha no she was on the telly. Woman on low carbs lost most weight and inches but her 'bad' cholesterol went up so of course it's unhealthy . . As i'm in the process of reading ' The Cholesterol Con' again, it was all i could do not to throw the tv out of the window! Breakfast was grim this morning i was sorely tempted by the fruit!


----------



## Beklet

Too many carbs today, though hotel choice was crap did have a bit of fruit salad . . Oops. I know this because i'm hungry but for now no scale change. Not happy at sticking so early on but have few clear weeks for a bit so should catch up


----------



## Beklet

I'm still alive, still internetless.....lol

Gym at hotel was pretty damn good for a hotel gym - one room with cardio and weight machines, one with a bench, barbell and plates, and another with two benches and dumbbells 

Had a pretty decent workout, as it happens (this was Weds evening...)

10 mins cardio warm up

Bench press

Bar x 10

30kg x 6

45kg 2 x 12

Incline chest press

30kg 2 x 8

Flye

12.5kg x 15

Seated shoulder press machine (I assume the weights are in pounds)

45 x 10

50 x 10

Lateral raises

Dropset 9/7/5kg x 8/8/8

Kettlebell stuff (will elaborate shortly)

Tricep pressdown

40kg 2 x 10

Skullcrusher

21kg 2 x 10

Dumbbell front raise

7.5kg 2 x 9

The kettlebells......One of my colleagues on the course is a sports coach, his own sport is hammer throwing but he coaches that, discus and shot, as well as a few other bits. He uses kettlebells for shoulder rehab, to get blood into it, and says it worked a treat getting his shoulders back to full mobility after he broke his neck 

So I'll take his advice, lol  Did a few sets swinging a 4kg kettlebell around, and will add that to a cardio day in future.....

Went to the gym yesterday, and was far too weak for deads - tried a few but even 60kg was hard work, may have to re-evaluate my desired 1RM, as there's no way I can do 12 at 84kg..... :sad:

Did a bit of cardio instead.

And this is where it gets serious - still no weight lost since last week, though I did spend 2 days forced to eat hotel food, i made it as low carb as I could, but given a choice of lasagne, chicken noodles, some couscous stuff and plaice goujons, the fish fingers got it...... :lol:

As it happens, made a fab low carb lasagne earlier - and I ate half of it (bearing in mind I made it with a whole pound of mince, I am such a fat bastard!)

Anyway, still 10st 13lbs - this is not good enough - I want to be 10stone or under by the time I go on holiday in 9 weeks, so then I can have my yearly fish and mushy peas on the pier, and a chocolate jap :tongue:

So from tomorrow, cardio Gets It :scared:

There is some happy news though - the gym is getting extended - so no more fighting the deadlift/shrug machine to put plates on the squat bar, an extra area for Spin bikes and classes :thumb: and a new boxing room :bounce:


----------



## dmcc

Good news all round then. And shifting weights like that, just because the scales say the same doesn't mean you haven't "lost weight".


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Good news all round then. And shifting weights like that, just because the scales say the same doesn't mean you haven't "lost weight".


I know, but the tape measure says the same, and the fat calipers just traumatise me :crying:

Ah well, cardio time. That'll probably mean I have to eat more carbs too....


----------



## Beklet

Decision made. This week continue low carbs and add proper cardio, no poncing about. Still debating whether to go for ckd or tkd after that, but will depend on whether anything changes this week


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> I know, but the tape measure says the same, and the fat calipers just traumatise me :crying: ..


there probably all broken!! :thumb: coinsidentally all broken at the same time... yeah it could happen


----------



## Beklet

My scales are - they show half a stone less than the ones at the gym lol! Leaning towards ckd. Hmmm.


----------



## Beklet

Off to the gym....not looking forward to it tbh - feeling a bit weak and bleh......

And no discernible difference on minimal carbs, but plans are in place, will elaborate when I get back....


----------



## Beklet

Not the best workout - delt faint halfway through first set of deads, completed rest of workout but forgot shrugs, all weights reduced felt weak. Definitely time for a carb up before attempting to train legs on wednesday . .


----------



## evad

at least you got to the gym


----------



## Beklet

Wish i hadn't though. Went to shop to buy carbs last night but didn't want to through fear of putting the flab back on but last night i had an apple and this morning i had oats with raisins and whey. Have about 35g carbs in my lunch yes i'm carb phobic lol


----------



## Beklet

Well the whole sorry workout....

10 mins cardio

Deadlifts

60kg x 6

82.5kg x 6...then felt faint :cursing:

Lat pulldowns

47kg x 10

54kg x 7

Barbell rows

60kg 2 x 8

Iso row thingy

50kg 2 x 8

Rear delt

33kg 2 x 10

Forgot shrugs 

Dumbbell curl

10kg 2 x10

Hammer curl

12kg 2 x 10

Concentration curl

6kg 1 x 12

Ah well. Have eaten plenty of carbs today - oats for breakfast (bleurgh), yoghurt and fruit at lunch, more fruit, and a bit of cake (which wasn't actually that nice at all as it happens - something I'm quite pleased about!)

Going swimming this evening, so that will burn off most of the carbs (but not all - I have a leg workout tomorrow!!! Back to low carb tomorrow......

Was looking at martial arts gyms earlier - quite fancy improving my fitness, but nearest ones are in Luton or Milton Keynes.... :sad:


----------



## Chris1

Fvcking love you :wub:


----------



## evad

swimming costume pics needed


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Wtf how have I only just seen this:confused1: Glad to see you're still on track Bek!


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha there are pics on fb probably. Yes Mak that is a lovely bum . . Chris i love you too sweetie . . Did 40 lengths of the pool, took 63 minutes. Was only planning to do 30 but obviously goal for next time is do it in under an hour. Now to eat an obscene amount of sweetcorn so i can do squats tomorrow!


----------



## Chris1

good going girl.

Cardio is going well!!!


----------



## Beklet

I hate cardio . . I hate impressive DOMS despite feeble deads so squats may be entertaining later


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> I hate cardio . . I hate impressive DOMS despite feeble deads so squats may be entertaining later


+1 I find it very boring.


----------



## Chris1

+2, it's the devil.


----------



## d4ead

you know thats a pretty good workout hun.

the guy i used to train with could press about 140kg but he couldn't deadlift 80kg. Looks good to me. That said i only just found your journal so i havnt read it all yet so i dont know what you usealy lift. 

bbs got to catch up...


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> you know thats a pretty good workout hun.
> 
> the guy i used to train with could press about 140kg but he couldn't deadlift 80kg. Looks good to me. That said i only just found your journal so i havnt read it all yet so i dont know what you usealy lift.
> 
> bbs got to catch up...


My PB is 120kg, done last week..... 

Squats today, which are my nemesis...... :sad:


----------



## Beklet

Bleh. Workout adequate, but I'm really not happy with my form on squats. I know how do do a decent ATG squat, and can do them at a reasonable weight, but am so busy trying to get the damn workout done, my form has suffered.

Think I need to leave my ego tucked up at home and next week it's low weights :scared: and higher reps. Squats must be below parallel.

However for today.....

15 mins cardio

Leg extension

47kg 2 x 10

Squats

60kg x 6

77.5kg 2 x 11

Leg press

200kg 2 x 10

Lying leg curl

32kg x 10

34.5kg x 8

Seated leg curl

35kg x 15

Donkey calf raise

100kg 2 x 15

Left out the Romanian deadlifts as my lower back is still very sore from deadlifts on Monday....

Oh and 10 mins interval training.....


----------



## Chris1

You need spotting babe :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Ha ha there are pics on fb probably. Yes Mak that is a lovely bum . . Chris i love you too sweetie . . Did 40 lengths of the pool, took 63 minutes. Was only planning to do 30 but obviously goal for next time is do it in under an hour. Now to eat an obscene amount of sweetcorn so i can do squats tomorrow!


This reminded me of when I was fit and used to swim loads of lengths to a time

Only thing was I'd always forget how many I'd done about half a dozen times in a session

Never did find out how long it took me to do 50 lengths:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Fuk me id drown on about my 3rd rofl.

I think I might even give cardio a go.....

On second thoughts..


----------



## Beklet

Oh ffs i updated earlier. Bloody phone. Basically it was a self pitying rant about my inability to diet without getting obsessed and not in a good way. Thought i was destined to be fat for ever. Found a load of photos in the attic earlier. I used to be tiny before i started worrying about my weight. Maybe now it's time to stop worrying so much. Oh, and my Jd is lovely . . .


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Oh ffs i updated earlier. Bloody phone. Basically it was a self pitying rant about my inability to diet without getting obsessed and not in a good way. Thought i was destined to be fat for ever. Found a load of photos in the attic earlier. I used to be tiny before i started worrying about my weight. Maybe now it's time to stop worrying so much. *Oh, and my Jd is lovely* . . .


 :lol: :lol:

:beer:


----------



## d4ead

Haha, fook it all just have fun


----------



## evad

i was on jd last night, it was either jd or jim bean

i did an impressive job seen as i cant drink whiskey anymore

ive found the key with diet is getting your head right, you need to REALLY want it, if you do it becomes possible to say no, dont forget cheat meals each week as these help

good luck with it

i personally will never compete and dont really want to, my diets about 90% so i dont see the point in gettign my diet 100% bang on and giving up beer as well as my mates that i socilaise with at the ripe old age of 25 (yes i was 25 yesterday), enjoy life while you can


----------



## Beklet

It's not the saying no, it's the lack of energy and getting obsessive and scared of food that's the problem. Last time i was slim i felt ill all the time and had very low blood pressure. I was far too weak to train. Actually i lie, i find it remarkably difficult to say no to cheese and crackers!


----------



## evad

cheese on toast is something ive missed, especially free cheese on toast


----------



## Beklet

Didn't realise you were dieting.......

I'll stop being a whingy cow anyway - taking the weekend off the gym as it happens - have car stuff to do - my jalopy is back on the road from Tuesday - you'd better believe I'll be there at midnight, jump starting the bloody thing, and blatting it up the by-pass.... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> *Didn't realise you were dieting.......*
> 
> I'll stop being a whingy cow anyway - taking the weekend off the gym as it happens - have car stuff to do - my jalopy is back on the road from Tuesday - you'd better believe I'll be there at midnight, jump starting the bloody thing, and blatting it up the by-pass.... :bounce: :bounce:


neither did i :lol:

hahaha thats a nice image, i'll drive past and pip, hopefully whilst also splashing you with a big puddle :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Weekend - harvested radishes, went to barbecue, ate lots, today I was roped into jogging around a field. I am Not Fit.

Have found it absolutely impossible to tax my car due to stupid automated lines and moronic computer programming by the DVLA who think I want to pay for last month's tax too.....

Later I may be looking at my brakes. Tomorrow I will go to the gym.


----------



## Chris1

You coming on Wed babe?


----------



## Beklet

Not sure yet. Want to but cost is a factor. Certainly can't stay over as i have work next day but i want to go


----------



## Chris1

Well get your hoop down!

Plenty girlies going. Not that that will interest you :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Yeh get down me and chris1 will buy ya a drink


----------



## Chris1

Lol. A nice pimms over a high 5 eh A4


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> I'll stop being a whingy cow anyway


blimey, that'll be a first then


----------



## Beklet

Lol i may be there, we'll see. Some good news for a change. I finally got the car taxed, i paid for my hair 115 bloody francs so i will look nice at whitby and i have a massive prawn salad for lunch. Yay.


----------



## Chris1

Glad to see things are on the up 

Depending on what time Zar gets here I will try and get my hair cut in the am!


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha mine is bleach hell! Went to the gym, did proper girly workout, low weights but you'd expect nothing more from a dirty natty . . 2 warm up and 2 working sets of squats, all atg, 3 sets smith machine lunges, 2 sets romanian deads, 1 dropset leg ext 1 dropset curl and 3 sets each on the flappy leg machines. For cardio i'm going swimming in a minute but doubt i'll manage 40 lengths . . .


----------



## Beklet

Somehow, an hour after training legs and with half a protein shake in my belly, i managed 40 lengths in 57 mins, 6 better than last week. Haven't driven my car due to torrential rain and flash floods . . .


----------



## d4ead

Hair cuts bah I just do my own, have since I was 12.

If a haircut is a tenner and you average 3 a year that's 630 quid I've saved....


----------



## Beklet

So......

Went to work, couldn't concentrate, shower and make up frenzy later, picked up by Zara, made Chris sit in the back (sorry :wub: ), comedy conversations regarding stupid things said when drunk ensued. Landed, Chris sloped off to pub, I got tips on how to apply fake eyelashes, taxi driver knew jack so had to direct him to pub, chatted to most people (though didn't see a4pad till 11pm or Carbwore at all - sorry!!! :blush: ) stupid pub didn't sell JD had to drink voddy....had an excellent night, perved at Chris, wished all the gay men weren't gay, caught Winger trying to take sneaky cleavage pics, though he was impressed by my natty girl gunnage :lol: , discussed the merits or not of Arabian Toads with Chris, then left after we got kicked out to get my train......

Blackfriars closed (d'oh, forgot no cross London trains after 10pm atm), no reply from Z to find out where they'd gone so walked to St Pancras - by the time I got there, my lift (who was supposed to meet me at Borehamwood) had got to King's Cross so I got a lift all the way home. As I'd not eaten a thing since 11am, I enjoyed a chicken balti pitta bread, spicy mixed nuts and a Topic from a dodgy beer-off in Kings Cross......

GOt home 2ish, woke up at 6.30am.

Have eaten far too much sugar today so feel very bloated but off to the gym in a sec.

Oh, and my car works!!! It is on the road!!!

And Chris deserves extra reps and love becasue when he arrived to pick me up, first thing he said to Zara was 'She's not fat' :thumb: :bounce: :wub:


----------



## Chris1

You're bloody not you silly mare.

You were tiny. From the things you had said I was expecting you to have some sort of lifting device to get you out!

But you are slimety slim! I mean jesus!

You are short though :tongue:


----------



## evad

lol winger trying to take pictures, so at least he's a pervert in real life too


----------



## d4ead

Beklet said:


> So......
> 
> Went to work, couldn't concentrate, shower and make up frenzy later, picked up by Zara, made Chris sit in the back (sorry :wub: ), comedy conversations regarding stupid things said when drunk ensued. Landed, Chris sloped off to pub, I got tips on how to apply fake eyelashes, taxi driver knew jack so had to direct him to pub, chatted to most people (though didn't see a4pad till 11pm or Carbwore at all - sorry!!! :blush: ) stupid pub didn't sell JD had to drink voddy....had an excellent night, perved at Chris, wished all the gay men weren't gay, caught Winger trying to take sneaky cleavage pics, though he was impressed by my natty girl gunnage :lol: , discussed the merits or not of Arabian Toads with Chris, then left after we got kicked out to get my train......
> 
> Blackfriars closed (d'oh, forgot no cross London trains after 10pm atm), no reply from Z to find out where they'd gone so walked to St Pancras - by the time I got there, my lift (who was supposed to meet me at Borehamwood) had got to King's Cross so I got a lift all the way home. As I'd not eaten a thing since 11am, I enjoyed a chicken balti pitta bread, spicy mixed nuts and a Topic from a dodgy beer-off in Kings Cross......
> 
> GOt home 2ish, woke up at 6.30am.
> 
> Have eaten far too much sugar today so feel very bloated but off to the gym in a sec.
> 
> Oh, and my car works!!! It is on the road!!!
> 
> And Chris deserves extra reps and love becasue when he arrived to pick me up, first thing he said to Zara was 'She's not fat' :thumb: :bounce: :wub:


yeh feel ignored and hurt :ban:


----------



## M_at

Beklet said:


> wished all the gay men weren't gay


You sweety :wub:


----------



## Beklet

Heh heh i went to gym yesterday. In my own car and did quick delt routine and some rehab work. And some calf raises. Tried presses but they hurt. As today is friday i expect i'll not be training chest lol


----------



## d4ead

haha i cant believe you trained yesterday, i was curled in a ball all day wishing i was dead


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> haha i cant believe you trained yesterday, i was curled in a ball all day wishing i was dead


Ha ha I'm hardcore, me :laugh:

Tonight I'm going down the pub. Meed to get the memory of that bloody voddy out of my brain and fill it with lovely JD :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Honey you love the gays, don't deny it.


----------



## Chris1

Would anyone in here like to touch me innapropriately?


----------



## Beklet

And how would it be inappropriate?

Have decided to go back to that Bastard evil routine Martin had me doing a few weeks back. That should sort me out.


----------



## dmcc

Chris - always.


----------



## Chris1




----------



## Beklet

Annoyed with myself. Have left my coat at work with the allotment key in. What a numpty.

In other news, the pain begins again tomorrow. Bring it on!


----------



## Beklet

Ok so i haven't left my coat at home. Cock. Meanwhile, deciding to start as i mean to go on, as well as breakfast, this morning i necked a high strength multivitamin, some stuff for my creaky joints and some vit c. Not happy about my coat though


----------



## vsideboy

haha sounds like you guys had a really good night out, bet there was alot of chicken breast recipe talk and stuff like that going on though!

still a bit concerned that your light girly workout is more than my heavy manly workouts though!


----------



## d4ead

good luck with the pain babe  im off in a min to do chest bicep so ill be joining you


----------



## Beklet

Yeah chest and calves for me. Which will make driving and swimming fun tomorrow. Power steering is for wimps anyway lol


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> haha sounds like you guys had a really good night out, bet there was alot of chicken breast recipe talk and stuff like that going on though!
> 
> still a bit concerned that your light girly workout is more than my heavy manly workouts though!


Nope, we talked about deadlifts, KFC, having no diet discipline, how rank Diet Coke really is, and how men should never have tiny hands.......and how big Chris is (that's big as in built, not fat, before he starts.... :whistling: ), oh and Darren's new job 

Well I did a proper girly workout today....lol. Back to the biohazard hell....

Bit of kettlebell warmup shoulder stuff.....

Flyes

10kg x 30

Dropset 16/14/12kg x 8/10/15

Hammer Strength chest press

70kg x 6

Dropset 70/60/40kg x 6/6/10 (think I was a bit optimistic with this one PMSL!)

Pec deck

Dropsets 33/26/12kg x 8/10/15 x2

Calves

Triset/circuit - donkey calf raises/ BW double drop raises on step/BW raises off floor x 3 no stopping (apart from stripping plates) x 8/15/20

(weights for donkey raises 160/130/100kg)

40 - yes *40* mins cardio :scared:

:thumb: :thumb :

Tomorrow I go swimming.

To beat last weeks time, I have to do 53 lengths in 57 minutes (it's a different and shorter pool...)

And I'm a numpty. Have been looking for my coat all weekend. Got to the gym and it was still hanging in the locker I used on Thursday..... :blush:

Didn't spot it on Sat, because I used a different locker - how blonde???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad

hahaha the coat dilemma has had me on the edge of my seat 

good sesh


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> hahaha the coat dilemma has had me on the edge of my seat
> 
> good sesh


What was impressive was that my iPod was still in it (mind you, no one at my gym would like the music on it anyway......). Wasn't so bothered about the coat, but the allotment key cost me a fiver....


----------



## vsideboy

damn, someone could've got into the allotment and pilfered all your veggies!!


----------



## Beklet

Hardly lol. There's runner beans, a courgette and a couple of radishes. Hardly a feast pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Didn't manage 53 lengths in 57 minutes, as pool was busy but i did manage 50 so not too shabby considering i'm still very sore from yesterday. Just eaten too much at nando's all bloated now. Leg day tomorrow


----------



## d4ead

Boo to the busy pool

Yey to the 50 lengths

Boo to the feeling bloated

Yeh to nandos

Boo to leg workouts

Yeh cos once done its out of the way for a week.

Boo, bah ok fook this you get the idea


----------



## vsideboy

managed 2 sets of 6 x 90kg deadlifts last night, only my 4th time doing deadlifts and thats my best yet so whooppee.

not to your standards yet beks, but gimme a few months and I'll hopefully be a bit better.


----------



## d4ead

well done anyway very close to the 100


----------



## Beklet

Better than i can do. I can lift heavy but only for one or two. Just trained legs. On phone so won't put weights but the session started with a set of 50 leg extensions. Did 30 mins cardio while watching commando and i'm about to have steak and stir fry veg for dinner. Yum. Will have pomegranate for pud seeing as it was reduced to 10p


----------



## d4ead

Nice that's the way to do it..


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> well done anyway very close to the 100


cheers buddy. :thumb:

hmm been steering away from stir fry stuff as cutting at the moment but shouldn't be a problem occasionally eh? I'm getting well bored of steamed broccoli/cauliflower everyday!


----------



## Beklet

It was healthy stir fry. Onion, mushrooms, pepper and spring greens. My calves still hurt, now my glutes do too lol


----------



## Beklet

OK yesterday.

Leg ext

20kg x 50

dropset 45/35/25kg x 8/10/15

Leg press

200kg x 8

Dropset 200/170/140kg x 8/10/15

Lunges

6kg dumbbells 2x 30

Leg curl

15kg x 40

Dropset 40/30/20kg x 8/10/15

SLDL 40kg 2 x 15

30 mins cardio

I have to say on top of calf DOMS, I have glute doms from hell and the hams are kicking in now. Suffuce to say there will be no gym tonight lol :lol:

Need to detox massively.

Feel bleurgh today it's a girl thing.


----------



## d4ead

detox whats that when you drink wine instead of beer??


----------



## Chris1

:wub:


----------



## Beklet

Bleh.

Delts today - shoulder really playing up so didn't do CGBP in the end. Had a pounding headache too so no cardio. Am feeling rebellious in a 'sod dieting, it's bollocks' kind of way. Could go into a massive rant about how I only started getting podgy when people started telling me what I should and shouldn't eat...Hmm...

Was reading M&F in gym earlier - not sure what to think about Jodie Marsh and her bodybuilding tbh.....

Out tonight - much alcohol to be had, I suspect, may even goth up for it.....corsets ahoy!!!

For now I'm off home to eat cheese on toast, or something equally wicked and carbtastic. Fvck it :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

cheese on toast yummy, ill be over in 10


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm so, rebellion. This means i woke up to freshly baked bread this morning. Wholemeal and spelt, as it happens. Had an enormous ham, cheese, tomato and pickle sandwich for lunch. Back day today. Dreading it a bit as first exercise is pullovers, the very thing that knackered my shoulder. Will try to find a spotter. Eek.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Hmmm so, rebellion. This means i woke up to freshly baked bread this morning. Wholemeal and spelt, as it happens. Had an enormous ham, cheese, tomato and pickle sandwich for lunch. Back day today. Dreading it a bit as first exercise is pullovers, the very thing that knackered my shoulder. Will try to find a spotter. Eek.


Mmmmm sounds better than my food these days :thumbup1:


----------



## evad

your diet looks bang on compared to some (like mine)

stop being a moaning minnie you're doing well, you must be as i dont do compliments


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> your diet looks bang on compared to some (like mine)
> 
> stop being a moaning minnie you're doing well, you must be as i dont do compliments


Ha ha it wasn't today - went to a company that imports food and got to sample their party Chinese starter selection - Mm spring rolls:tongue:

Gym yesterday was pretty good actually.

20 mins cardio (was supposed to be 10 but Terminator 2 was on and I wanted to watch the chase scene :lol: )

Straight arm pulldowns

10kg x 30

Dropset 17.5/15/10kg x 8/10/15

Lat pulldown

54kg x 6

Dropset 54/40/26kg x 6/10/15

Cable row

57kg x 6

Dropset 57/40/26kg x 6/10/15

10 mins interval training

Preacher curl machine

15kg x 25

Dropset 32/20/15kg x 6/10/15

Dumbbell hammer curl

Dropset 10/8/4kg x 8/10/15 (too low tbh, could have done 6kg at end)

10 mins interval training

Yes, 40 mins cardio in total, not bad really but then as I appear to have given up dieting, I now actually have some bloody energy!!! :laugh:

Swimming later........tired from a long drive and demanding work, but I'll have a go - back in the big pool today.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Strong little bastard :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol:

Spring rolls..... mmmmmm..... 

Think I need to start doing my cardio at your gym.... currently I feel like pulling my fingernails out to relieve the boredom :sneaky2:


----------



## Beklet

It's not that interesting seems to be arnie week lol waiting for pumping iron lol they've not shown it for a while. Strong maybe but i still don't look like a bodybuilder . . Back from pool 40 lengths in 53 mins new record will go for 45 in an hour next. Not bad considering the sore lats from yesterday!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> It's not that interesting seems to be arnie week lol waiting for pumping iron lol they've not shown it for a while. Strong maybe but i still don't look like a bodybuilder . . Back from pool 40 lengths in 53 mins new record will go for 45 in an hour next. Not bad considering the sore lats from yesterday!


Not bad going indeed :thumbup1:

....I swim like a brick :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Hope you declared that as hospitality :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Will do when i get in tomorrow. That, 2 Cups of coffee and 3 biscuits lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Will do when i get in tomorrow. That, 2 Cups of coffee and 3 biscuits lol


What about any toilet roll you may have used while on the premises?


----------



## Beklet

No loo roll lol despite coffee drunk i have a strong bladder! Just been reading about eddie izzard. Ffs if he can do all those marathons with 5 weeks prep i need to stop whining about cardio lol


----------



## jw007

Soooooo

What progress we making???

Weight loss?? weight increase??

Gunnage growth??

Strength increases???

What we looking at here???

I want times, dates, places, Goals

DO IT, DO IT


----------



## Beklet

No weight loss, no increase. No bloody diet they are the work of the devil. Slight gunnage growth or my shirt has shrunk. Strength and energy increasing at last. Chest and calves today. Shoulder still injured.


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> No weight loss, no increase. No bloody diet they are the work of the devil. Slight gunnage growth or my shirt has shrunk. Strength and energy increasing at last. Chest and calves today. Shoulder still injured.


I see...

Gunnage growth and Hurty shoulder:thumbup1:

Keep up the good work:lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Trained today. Same workout as last week, slightly heavier weights, mostly or more reps. 30 mins cardio now my forearm aches for some reason. Tired need my sleep lol


----------



## Beklet

So...yesterday.

10 mins cardio

Kettlebell warm up with 4kg

10 mins cardio (no benches free, thought I might as well...)

Flat bench flyes

12kg x 25

Dropset 18/16/14kg x 8/10/15

HS chest press

70kg x 6

Dropset 70/50/30kg x 6/10/15

Pec deck

Dropset 40/26/12kg x 6/10/15

Dropset 40/26/19kg x 8/10/15

10 mins interval training

Calf triset circuit from hell, weights 170/140/100kg x 8/8/10 plus the other usual stuff....

Was knackered. Is leg day today, have driven to London and back today, am shattered.

Was given a box of kosher bubblegum biscuits - quite the oddest thing ever - opinion in the office is mixed, they're a proper Marmite job lol!!!! I've eaten worse, but they are definitely an acquired taste! :lol:


----------



## d4ead

nice stuff babe. most impressed...


----------



## Chris1

Can I touch you in your special place?


----------



## dmcc

Only if I can touch yours.


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha i'm special all over lol. Just trained legs will update with weights when i get to a pc. Nothing earth shattering though did think my hamstrings were going to snap!


----------



## evad

have a murphys to celebrate, i am


----------



## Chris1

You can all touch me in mine


----------



## Beklet

In? Your special place is internal or indoors? Lol . . . The biscuits are a bit wrong


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> In? Your special place is internal or indoors? Lol . . . The biscuits are a bit wrong


They sound TRES wrong!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## Chris1

What biscuits??


----------



## evad

are we playing the biscuit game? i bet i dont win


----------



## Beklet

The kosher oreo knock offs with bubblegum flavoured filling. Don't you read my journal? Heh my bread is very nice though. My breadmaker rocks


----------



## Beklet

OK two for the price of one.....

Yesterday.....

15 mins cardio

Leg ext

25kg x 50

Dropset 8/10/15 x 55/35/25kg

Lunges

10kg db 2x20

Leg press

200kg x 8

Dropset 200/170/140kg x 8/10/15 (will have to sort this out and try to get on the 'proper' leg press

Leg curl

20kg x 40

Dropset 8/10/15 x 45/35/25kg

SLDL 2x10 50kg (yes I'm a wuss but honestly thought my hamstrings were going to snap!)

Cardio 15 mins

I even did some ab work - 2 sets of 15 side bends with a 10kg plate and 2 sets of 15 crunches.... :laugh:

Today, I wouldn't normally have done 3 days in a row, but I'm away next week and thought I'd better get some in while I can. Delts today, and my shoulder isn't as bad as it has been though range of motion still limited.

Cardio 10 mins

Kettlebell warm up stuff 4kg

Lateral raises

4kg x 30

Dropset 8/10/15 x 10/8/4kg

HS Shoulder press

40kg x 8

Dropset 45/30/20kg x 8/10/15

Shrugs

30kg (2 15kg plates) x 30

Dropset (on deadlift machine) 80/50/30kg x 6/10/15

10 mins cardio. Was Commando again so got bored....

Tricep pressdown (V bar)

12.5kg x 25

Dropset 6/10/15 x 21/15/10kg

CGBP

40kg x 6

Dropset 6/10/15 x 40/30/20kg

:thumb:

Ow.

No pubbage tonight - staying in and saving pennies for film and takeaway night tomorrow....tonight I will be staying in making hair and marinating pork in JD.....yum!!! :tongue:


----------



## WRT

Can i bum you Beklet?


----------



## Beklet

Only if i can bum you first. I'm sure a have a rolling pin or something . . Shoulder sore today. So is back and sides. Oh dear. Back day, going to gym in an hour or so lol at least i washed my gym kit


----------



## TaintedSoul

Hi Beklet


----------



## Beklet

Ah you're searching for training, huh? There will be some later . .


----------



## Jem

Beks - my gym stuff is still on the line with morning dew all over it and probably a few spiders

...[but fook me, hanging it on the line in the first place was an achievement for me - it's normally straight in the tumble drier, but I am skint for the rest of my life I think]

Wanted to ask :

Where is the chocolate porn fix [bubblegum biscuits:blink: :thumbdown: ]

and:

I think I like the way you do 1 warm up set with very high reps

[i recently started doing this and will up the volume after seeing yours]

but do the drop sets work well for you and how long have you been doing them ?

Enjoy back session !

:beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Beklet said:


> Ah you're searching for training, huh? There will be some later . .


nope... my calves are intercoursed and my traps are sore.. for the next two days I dont want to know about training!!


----------



## Beklet

Jem - the workout i'm doing was given to me by someone else on the site. Did it for 6 weeks a while back, details are on old journal. I 've just done 2 weeks again will do another 2 but it's not something i'd do for more than 6 weeks because of burn out. . . The dropsets are killer, especially after the high rep pre exhaust set! Just trained back will update weights when i get to a pc


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Jem - the workout i'm doing was given to me by someone else on the site. Did it for 6 weeks a while back, details are on old journal. I 've just done 2 weeks again will do another 2 but it's not something i'd do for more than 6 weeks because of burn out. . . The dropsets are killer, especially after the high rep pre exhaust set! Just trained back will update weights when i get to a pc


yep it sounds like hard work too ! Will look into this for myself I think Beks Cheers !


----------



## Beklet

Will try to sort this from phone.

Cardio 10 mins.

Dumbbell pullovers 18kg x 20

26kg x 8 then bloke told me how to use the machine. 2 x 20 20kg

Pulldown 61kg x 6

Dropset 61 40 26 x 6 10 15

Cable row 67kg x 6

Dropset 67 40 26 as before

Preacher machine 10kg x 25

Dropset 32 20 10kg 8 10 15

Hammer curls dropset 12 8 6kg 8 10 15

Ouch. Sorry if the post is messy i'm on my phone!


----------



## Beklet

Didn't mention yesterday......I tend to wander around the gym in my own little world, paying little attention to anyone...

Wanted a spot on the pullovers, and I'm quite shy, didn't recognise any of the blokes so asked the girl on the desk for a spot, if the trainer didn't turn up....

Anyhow, she agreed, but had dfficulty with the dumbbell, so this chap spoted me instead. He wasn't bad eye candy, tbh, looked like a buff tattooed version of Turk from Scrubs :laugh:

He spotted me, then told me how to use the pullover machine, as I said I couldn't reach it, and all was well until 10 mins later, when he suddenly shouted over, 'Where's the Cortina today?'

It wasn't the usual time I went to the gym (I was about 3 hours early lol), and there I was thinking I was completely nondescript and complete strangers know what car I drive.... :lol:

No gym today, am sore all over and have a twingy back. Have some nice pork in the oven with JD BBQ glaze and bread in the breadmaker. Have run out of cheese tho :sad:

Watched Crank 2 last night - funny as fvck and always the joy of seeing Jason Statham's ar5e :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Seem to have little patience for twunts today though......and annoyed at having to buy expensive little bottles of stuff as I'm flying to Glasgow next week - bloody paranoid airlines grrrr :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Not much to report today. Did a bit of cardio, some ab work and a load of shoulder flexibility work. No gym for me till friday now. There's a thai boxing gym near me, tempted to give it a go to improve my fitness. Hmmm . . I'm a wuss though . . .


----------



## Beklet

Will sit here and talk to myself for a bit. Airports are boring. Five mins and i can go through security and get a bloody drink. Ffs. Those plastic bags aren't big either. Grrr. No gym at the hotel so two days of reading and getting fat. I brought 3 books lol


----------



## Jem

Get in the Thai Boxing gym girl ! what is the worst that can happen ?

A woman that is into classic cars is going to get noticed Becks ...and I don't think you are nondescript either!


----------



## Chris1

Have some :wub: girl, just for being cool.

So, turk eh, ask him if he fancies a ride


----------



## Jem

I think that's what he was after ....and she was shy !


----------



## Beklet

I'm very shy. It is apparently illegal to be a pedestrian. Hotel apparently 500m from airport. If you want to pay 2 quid for a 'courtesy' bus, yes it is. If you walk, it's a mile, when you finally find a pavement . . . Silly me, after 2 hours sitting in an airport, an hour on a none too comfy plane, thought it would be nice to stretch my legs a bit. Pfft.


----------



## vsideboy

keep the chin up beks, no reason you can't do some bodyweight exercises in that hotel room!!

while I'm here, anyone got any tips on how to keep your back straight when doing deadlifts? I can do 90kg for 6-8 reps but even with head up looking in the mirror I still feel like my back is arching a bit, cheers in advance :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

My back always has a bit of an arch in it so can't comment. No one reads here much anyway so you'd be best off posting in training. Can't cope with thought of sitting here for nearly 4 hours doing sweet fa so will go for a walk around the industrial estate and get some biscuits from the garage as bloody crap hotel don't even give you them at tea break. Grrr.


----------



## Jem

aren't you allowed to have a bit of an arch anyway ?

Hate hotels, I feel for you ...sounds like a nice scenic area anyway  Go and whistle at some builders


----------



## Chris1

Just popping in for a grope


----------



## Chris1

vsideboy said:


> keep the chin up beks, no reason you can't do some bodyweight exercises in that hotel room!!
> 
> while I'm here, anyone got any tips on how to keep your back straight when doing deadlifts? I can do 90kg for 6-8 reps but even with head up looking in the mirror I still feel like my back is arching a bit, cheers in advance :thumb:


How close are you to the bar and how much are you bending your legs?

You should be right down on your haunches and the bar should be ripping up your shins as you lift.


----------



## vsideboy

Chris1 said:


> How close are you to the bar and how much are you bending your legs?
> 
> You should be right down on your haunches and the bar should be ripping up your shins as you lift.


yeah wondering if I'm not bending my legs enough. the bar is coming up my legs as I'm lifting though.

no worries, I'm not getting any pain, was just concerned about the chance of pulling something.


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm...spent 2 days in a hotel in Glasgow. Food was ropey - bloody Ramada hotels - is proper hit and miss!

At Watford in a couple of weeks - food and good gym there....

No gym today, too much to do but back at it tomorrow, hopefully.

Just about to go shopping. Mmmm chicken....lol


----------



## Beklet

Long time no see! Not yet, i've been in glasgow all week and the classes are earlier in the week so will try to drop in next week.


----------



## Beklet

Am still alive. No gym for this week but had lots of duck last night and loads of roast lamb and homegrown roast spuds! So fresh we had to lift them first lol! Had oats for breakfast and only gagged once . . . It's progress pmsl


----------



## d4ead

Been quite in here, I still read it daily.

I love my oats sorry there scrummy...


----------



## vsideboy

agreed, oats are brill.


----------



## Beklet

Yes it's been quiet, get internet back in two days though so will post more inane rambling lol. Will also be buying onion and garlic sets ready for planting this weekend. Have a busy month ahead too. Next weekend is a zombie party and a birthday bbq. Following that is a hen night. Next is the finals, then a weeding and the hercules and finally whitby. Expensive month too lol


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Am still alive. No gym for this week but had lots of duck last night and loads of roast lamb and homegrown roast spuds! So fresh we had to lift them first lol! Had oats for breakfast and only gagged once . . . It's progress pmsl


You ate oats oh my word :laugh: well done on keeping them down Bex :thumb:

xx


----------



## Beklet

Where have you been hiding? Gagged a bit this morning lol but it's getting better! What are you up to? X


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Where have you been hiding? Gagged a bit this morning lol but it's getting better! What are you up to? X


Not hiding just busy dieting, training, working trying to do less of the working so I can sleep 

Never thought I'd live to see the day you were eating oats :thumbup1: x


----------



## Beklet

Huh it's your fault, indirectly. You and your 6 week 6 pack pmsl! X x


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Huh it's your fault, indirectly. You and your 6 week 6 pack pmsl! X x


Eh lol x


----------



## LadyCokeBottle

Just read your OP.

Didn't know brown rice was good... Hmmmm. I thought it was full of carbs.

:confused1:

Good stuff... keep up the good work


----------



## Beklet

Rice is full of carbs but good carbs. I don't actually eat that much rice. Keto is fine but it wasn't working with my lifestyle and budget.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oats????? YAK!!!!!!! :blink:


----------



## Beklet

Just been to gym. Changed routine a bit, mainly because i'm a prat and forgot my towel, gloves and chalk. Sweaty hands and dumbbells are a bad combination!

Started with kettlebell warm up stuff.

Dumbbell flyes 14kg 2x15

HS chest press 40kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 70kg x 6, 80kg x 5

Incline bench 40kg 3x8

Pec deck dropset 40,26,19,12kg x 8,10,15,20

Then calf hell with weighted sets at 180,150,120kg x 8,8,8

25 mins cardio.

Felt good to be back, tbh. Swimming tomorrow.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Oats????? YAK!!!!!!! :blink:


Oats are good! Yeah baby!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

I have 'em every morning (the actual kind.... not the sexy-time kind.... unfortunately pmsl....  )

Yeo Valley fat-free vanilla yoghurt, oats and a few raisins all mixed together and washed down with Extreme Nutrition strawberry Pro6........ sets me up for the day :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have 'em every morning (the actual kind.... not the sexy-time kind.... unfortunately pmsl....  )


what? body like that should be having the naughty kind ALL the time baby!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oats are good! Yeah baby!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> I have 'em every morning (the actual kind.... not the sexy-time kind.... unfortunately pmsl....  )
> 
> *Yeo Valley fat-free vanilla yoghurt,* oats and a few raisins all mixed together and washed down with Extreme Nutrition strawberry Pro6........ sets me up for the day :thumb:


I HAVE to agree with this - thought it was my own little discovery though :whistling: , it is constantly on offer at Sainsbury's :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Raw oats I can deal with -

Porridge = lumpy spunk!!!!!! I don't see the point of trying to eat something that makes me gag ffs when there is other stuff just as good!


----------



## Beklet

I find liberal amounts of cinnamon helps! Fat free yoghurt seems wrong, somehow . . . Tan, what are the alternatives? Eggs make me gag after a few days lol


----------



## Kate1976

Wow that's some heavy lifting Beklet 

You definately going to the Colchester bash?


----------



## Beklet

If there are tickets left tomorrow, yes! I'll be the fatty with silly hair


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> I find liberal amounts of cinnamon helps! Fat free yoghurt seems wrong, somehow . . . Tan, what are the alternatives? Eggs make me gag after a few days lol


How about shredded wheat? OK like cardboard but at least it doesn't have the same gag effect. Aldi to a cheap own brand version too. At the moment I'm a convert of potato and egg for brekki and supper. I bake the spuds (which you should have had out of your allotment) then keep them in the fridge until I need them. 150g spuds into 1cm cubes, wee drizzle oil, spuds in pan, 'fry' until a but golden, add salt and lemon pepper, chuck in 1 egg and 200ml egg whites and scramble all together and bingo!

Then there is wheatabix, oatabix, no added sugar muesli....even chicken and rice.


----------



## Beklet

Eggs and spuds sound good. Weetabix is just slop lol! I like omelette but get bored after a couple of days!


----------



## Linny

Try these Bex yummy :thumbup1:

Sweet Potato Pancakes

4 Egg Whites

1 Scoop Of Protein Powder

4 Oz. Of Cooked Sweet Potato

Ground Cinnamon, To Taste

Preheat grill/ frying pan. Mix all ingredients using a blender. If the mixture is too thick, add a little water to thin it out. Drop pancake mixture on grill/ frying pan and cook.

When pancake mixture starts to form bubbles, flip the cakes over to grill the other side.

If feeling extra starved add a runny egg on top 

x


----------



## LadyCokeBottle

Beklet said:


> Just been to gym. Changed routine a bit, mainly because i'm a prat and forgot my towel, gloves and chalk. Sweaty hands and dumbbells are a bad combination!
> 
> Started with kettlebell warm up stuff.
> 
> Dumbbell flyes 14kg 2x15
> 
> HS chest press 40kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 70kg x 6, 80kg x 5
> 
> Incline bench 40kg 3x8
> 
> Pec deck dropset 40,26,19,12kg x 8,10,15,20
> 
> Then calf hell with weighted sets at 180,150,120kg x 8,8,8
> 
> 25 mins cardio.
> 
> Felt good to be back, tbh. Swimming tomorrow.


Forgetting the towel is the worst!! and those ppl who dont use towels! ewwie! Ive read about this girl that got fungi all over her back because she forgot her towel and lay on a gym mat without it :huh:

so if i dont have my towel i just use my jumper! better than nothing :laugh:

nice! swimming tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Try these Bex yummy :thumbup1:
> 
> Sweet Potato Pancakes
> 
> 4 Egg Whites
> 
> 1 Scoop Of Protein Powder
> 
> 4 Oz. Of Cooked Sweet Potato
> 
> Ground Cinnamon, To Taste
> 
> Preheat grill/ frying pan. Mix all ingredients using a blender. If the mixture is too thick, add a little water to thin it out. Drop pancake mixture on grill/ frying pan and cook.
> 
> When pancake mixture starts to form bubbles, flip the cakes over to grill the other side.
> 
> If feeling extra starved add a runny egg on top
> 
> x


Sounds good I am nabbing this too


----------



## vsideboy

ElfinTan said:


> How about shredded wheat? OK like cardboard but at least it doesn't have the same gag effect.


EH?

I don't know why it should make you gag? Just put more milk in it and its more runny.

Sometimes I've accidentally put too much milk in it and ended up drinking it out of a glass haha.

Had oats, whey and skimmed milk for every breakfast for the past 8 months and still love it. Usually been with choc mint whey powder, but most recently been with strawberry.

Yummy yum yum.

D


----------



## Beklet

Oh believe me oats are gagtastic! Adding more milk just means more of the filth to eat!

Payday tomorrow so will be buying show tickets and more prawns.

And maybe some sweet potatoes that recipe looks yummy!

I just found an apple pip in my sock Wtf?


----------



## Linny

If your a sad barstuard and realllly hungry, apple pips after you have bitten the skin off taste like almonds  ....not that I'd know 

x


----------



## Beklet

Oh i know but not after all day in my sock! X


----------



## vsideboy

mmmm cheesy almondy apple pips.


----------



## Beklet

40 lengths in slightly more than an hour but loads of slow people to be fair. Have to be up at **** o'clock tomorrow so not sure whether to take food as it'll be in london. Hmmm. Any good health shops in bermondsey?


----------



## ElfinTan

vsideboy said:


> EH?
> 
> I don't know why it should make you gag? Just put more milk in it and its more runny.
> 
> D


I don't know why it should either...it just does so seeings as my life really does not depend on me eating porridge...I don't


----------



## evad

porridge is the rankest stuff since raw eggs

i at least attempted a spoon of porridge once, i just sort of looked at the eggs in the cup

but oats are nice surprisingly


----------



## vsideboy

mix it with whey powder then at least its like chocolate pudding or something.


----------



## Beklet

I do. Vanilla whey, raisins and cinnamon. Still rank. Unlike colombian cheese bread which is ace. Oops. Had a steaming barney at some rude, incompetent Snotty little scrote at virgin media earlier. Then i rang someone there who was human. I get my net back within 24 hours. Hurrah!


----------



## vsideboy

vanilla whey? thats not really adding to the flavour is it?

I've used chocolate, choc mint and strawberry in the past. All make it alot nicer than having it on its own.

2 scoops of strawberry powder, 2 scoops of oats and some skimmed milk to make it slightly runny. 1 min in the microwave will make the centre piece and the outside edge stiffen up, then just mix it all together again and the stiff bits will go runny again when mixed with the runny inside bit.

8 months of this for breakfast and I still think its lovely.


----------



## Kate1976

Not really breakfast fodder - but blend some strawberry PP with some fat free strawberry jello, add strawbs (there's a theme here!) chill and munch!

Yummy and kills sugar cravings....


----------



## Beklet

Chocolate whey is gippy. I add my whey after it's heated up otherwise it's even worse. Best breakfast ever if i have time is yoghurt, whey and frozen strawberries. Mmm ice cream!


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Chocolate whey is gippy.


jeez, you don't like anything!


----------



## d4ead

your one picky lady


----------



## Beklet

Firstly, after much, blood, sweat and raging, I am back online!!!

*YAY!!!!* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Although my kettle just blew up......



vsideboy said:


> jeez, you don't like anything!


I like lots of things - beef, pork, lamb, chicken, mackerel, prawns, white fish, almost all fruit and veg...an aversion to oats, chocolate flavoured stuff, peanut butter and coriander hardly makes me a fussy eater.... :lol:



d4ead said:


> your one picky lady


Too bloody right! :thumb:

Anyhow.....Wednesday. Had a pretty good workout. Changed it a little bit (mainly as my knees were NOT having lunges or any variant of...)

15 mins cardio

Leg ext 30kg x 50

Dropset 65/45/25kg x 8/10/15

S/M split squat 30kg x 8, 20kg x 10 then my knees stopped playing....

Leg press 200kg x 10

Dropset 200/170/140kg x 8/10/15

Cardio 10 mins

Leg curl 25kg x 40

Dropset 55/35/25kg x 6/10/15

SLDL 45kg 2x15 (yes, lightweight...)

Cardio 10 mins

Couple of sets of leg raises, crunches and side bends.....

Thursday trained delts. Did a completely different workout. Was pleased to find my strength is back, although I used to do 16kg on the presses, I didn't attempt it this time, partly as I need a spotter to get one of the dumbbells up and partly because I didn't want to push it.

Can't remember exact weights, but....

15 mins cardio

Kettlebell warm up 4kg

One arm lateral raises

4kg x 10

6kg x 10

8kg x 8

Behind neck presses (bizarrely these hurt far less than standard ones)

15kg 2 x 10

17.5kg 1 x 10

Reverse pec deck

33kg x 10

40kg x 8 dropset 19kg to failure

Dumbbell press

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

Some gimp was hogging the 12s so thought I'd go for broke

14kg x 10

Pec deck

Dropset 40/26/19/12kg x 8/10/15/20 - ouch! 

10 mins cardio

Skullcrushers superset with CGBP

20kg 3 x 10

Reverse grip one arm pressdowns

5kg x 10

7.5kg x 8 dropset 2.5kg x 15

10 mins cardio



Went out on Friday to Zombie Night - was much fun I looked suitably dead, will try to put up a pic......

Yesterday I went to a birthday barbecue and ate loads (as usual)

Today I have to plant around 200 onion sets (if I have space...) :laugh:

I may even get to the gym. Back day, if I do :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

R/e problems with lunging - is your leading knee going over your toes?


----------



## Beklet

Ak_88 said:


> R/e problems with lunging - is your leading knee going over your toes?


Nope - I just have creaky knees 

I'm being a wimp, though I think the extensions may have put a strain on them to start with - to be honest I hate lunges and need to man up and get on with it.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I want pics of the gimp in your gym as well as you being a corpse please, you do have a way with words!

That last session sounds like a feckin killer.... dbell press 14kg OMG :confused1:

:beer:

Oh yakky - I am re introducing lunges on Tuesday ...hate them - put my back out doing them before pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I want pics of the gimp in your gym as well as you being a corpse please, you do have a way with words!
> 
> That last session sounds like a feckin killer.... dbell press 14kg OMG :confused1:
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Oh yakky - I am re introducing lunges on Tuesday ...hate them - put my back out doing them before pmsl


Ha ha bloody hell - what weight were you using????

Yeah the 14s hurt a bit but I had full ROM which I don't on the machine, as I have to push it up from a lower position, no matter how low the seat!!!!

OK.....the gimp I've never seen before, but the corpse.....


----------



## Jem

Ha - I would be suitably scared .....cool make up - hope you remembered to take that off before beddy byes :whistling:

weight on lunges - cannot even remember but not mahoosive ...a bit over enthusiastic methinks

I can do with dbell press [wait for it...drum roll....]5kg :confused1: :ban: - never tried higher than that tbh but fookin hell I think I need to 

What do you bench then?

My upper is extremely weak in case you had not noticed !


----------



## dmcc

Hurrah to being back online! How many bodies need to be disposed at Virgin Media?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Ha - I would be suitably scared .....cool make up - hope you remembered to take that off before beddy byes :whistling:
> 
> weight on lunges - cannot even remember but not mahoosive ...a bit over enthusiastic methinks
> 
> I can do with dbell press [wait for it...drum roll....]5kg :confused1: :ban: - never tried higher than that tbh but fookin hell I think I need to
> 
> What do you bench then?
> 
> My upper is extremely weak in case you had not noticed !


I don't bench at all if I can help it - knackers my shoulder too much! I think I've done 55kg on incline, and 82.5kg on the wide grip Hammer Strength machine. Most I've done for dumbbell bench is 28kg, but I've not done them for months :sad:



dmcc said:


> Hurrah to being back online! How many bodies need to be disposed at Virgin Media?


Ha ha LOADS!!! One person finally explained everything, and she was great. Spoke to 7 people on Friday and 6 of them need shooting :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

OK so I didn't get to the gym. I did, however plant 14 shallots, 15 garlic, 50 red and 100 white onions. Also some cauliflowers, dug up a lettuce, got a few broccoli heads and put coffee grounds down to get the slugs off the basil.......

How exciting.

Tomorrow I'm in a meeting in London, which will no doubt be delightful and I may do a spot of shopping in Covent Garden as Lush have discontinued my favourite deodorant and I'm hoping to find some in the shop......


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Most I've done for dumbbell bench is 28kg, but I've not done them for months :sad:


Thats a decent weight there Beks, nice one:thumbup1:

Edit: you did mean 2 28kg Dumbells??


----------



## Chris1

You aint that fussy lady if you want naked pics of me 

Glad you're back online. Just in time for me maybe taking some post gym pics possibly.


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Thats a decent weight there Beks, nice one:thumbup1:
> 
> Edit: you did mean 2 28kg Dumbells??


Yep......if only I could do that again!!!!



Chris1 said:


> You aint that fussy lady if you want naked pics of me
> 
> Glad you're back online. Just in time for me maybe taking some post gym pics possibly.


Ooh piccies!!!!!

Spent Sunday planting onions, Monday in an exhausting meeting in London - real p1sser was that I got home, had a cuppa then drove straight to the hotel with the cool gym but didn't have time to train :cursing:

Yesterday tiring day at work, was supposed to go swimming but had stinking headache and fell asleep. 

I did find some porridge I liked (courtesy of Lush  ), and also had some good advice from someone, so I'll be looking into that, and also a MAJOR kick up the jacksy after seeing some very impressive pics on Facebook (yes madam, I mean YOU!!!! :wub: :thumb: )

Must stop buying books. 2 from Amazon yesterday, and 2 from Oxfam today - oopsie.... :blush:

Missed back training last week but thinking of doing a 2 week split as in TT's thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/71389-losing-weight-gaining-muscle-simple-guide.html

Will start with chest today, as it's Wednesday and therefore not chest day in the rest of the gym (I hope!!)


----------



## Beklet

Went to gym, smashed chest - no amazing weights, particularly by the end of it but it did the job - 30 secs between sets made it a VERY painful workout! :laugh:

Cardio 15 mins

Pec deck

26kg 3x15

Incline bench

40kg 2x10 (was to uncomfortable to continue)

HS chest press

40kg 4x12

Flyes

14kg 1x10 2x12

Press ups 3x10

Incline HS press

30kg 2x12 1x8

15 mins cardio


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Went to gym, smashed chest - no amazing weights, particularly by the end of it but it did the job - 30 secs between sets made it a VERY painful workout! :laugh:
> 
> Cardio 15 mins
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> 26kg 3x15
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> 40kg 2x10 (was to uncomfortable to continue)
> 
> HS chest press
> 
> 40kg 4x12
> 
> Flyes
> 
> 14kg 1x10 2x12
> 
> Press ups 3x10
> 
> Incline HS press
> 
> 30kg 2x12 1x8
> 
> 15 mins cardio


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Went to the gym, trained back. Not bad.

15 mins cardio

Lat pulldowns

40kg x 12

47kg x 10

54kg 2 x 8

Pullover machine

30kg 3x15

15 mins cardio (it was Back Day for the whole gym, it would seem)

One arm cable row

12kg x 15

19kg 2 x 10

Cable row with V handle

47kg x 10

57kg x 8

Assisted chins 19kg x 8

Back extensions

15kg plate 3 x 10

15 mins cardio

Dunno why I bother putting the weights up - makes no odds lol....gotta wait in tomorrow for an Amazon delivery.... :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Went to the gym, *trained back*. Not bad.
> 
> 15 mins cardio
> 
> Lat pulldowns
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 47kg x 10
> 
> 54kg 2 x 8
> 
> Pullover machine
> 
> 30kg 3x15
> 
> 15 mins cardio (*it was Back Day for the whole gym*, it would seem)
> 
> One arm cable row
> 
> 12kg x 15
> 
> 19kg 2 x 10
> 
> Cable row with V handle
> 
> 47kg x 10
> 
> 57kg x 8
> 
> Assisted chins 19kg x 8
> 
> Back extensions
> 
> 15kg plate 3 x 10
> 
> 15 mins cardio
> 
> Dunno why I bother putting the weights up - makes no odds lol....gotta wait in tomorrow for an Amazon delivery.... :cursing:


LOL I trained back today too.... workout is in my journal 

You are WAY fvcking stronger than me in back ya wee sh1te ffs..... :cursing: :cursing:

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Linny

Waiting :whistling: xx


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Waiting :whistling: xx


Oops...there were no PTs in the gym last night......however according to the single site measurement of my calipers, I'm 33-34%, which is what I said......


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Oops...there were no PTs in the gym last night......however according to the single site measurement of my calipers, I'm 33-34%, which is what I said......


Barstuard you win, I owe you a pint of JD  send me the rest by text chicken chops :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Barstuard you win, I owe you a pint of JD  send me the rest by text chicken chops :thumbup1: xx


Ah crap, coming to the finals then??? Heh heh will do.....x


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Ah crap, coming to the finals then??? Heh heh will do.....x


Have to work on a few things before it's a deffinate ha....just don't drag me in that pub lol x


----------



## Kate1976

Beklet - did you get a ticket for the Hercules?

Heavy liftin by the way


----------



## Beklet

Kate1976 said:


> Beklet - did you get a ticket for the Hercules?
> 
> Heavy liftin by the way


I've ordered it - it's not arrived yet....

And it's not heavy lol I'm being pathetic atm


----------



## Kate1976

Tis compared to my weights  Gonna chuck in some carbs and see if that helps with strength.

Are you planning to go to the meal beforehand? I fancy it but don't really know anyone from the board and am a bit of a wuss


----------



## Beklet

Kate1976 said:


> Tis compared to my weights  Gonna chuck in some carbs and see if that helps with strength.
> 
> Are you planning to go to the meal beforehand? I fancy it but don't really know anyone from the board and am a bit of a wuss


If I get there in time, I will - have a wedding the day before and depends on hangover when I'll actually be capable of driving :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Linny said:


> Have to work on a few things before it's a deffinate ha....just don't drag me in that pub lol x


I'll be there.... in which case there will be pubs involved young lady so get yersel' organised.... ridiculous state of affairs that we've no met yet! :tongue:  :thumb:



Kate1976 said:


> Tis compared to my weights  Gonna chuck in some carbs and see if that helps with strength.
> 
> Are you planning to go to the meal beforehand? I fancy it but don't really know anyone from the board and am a bit of a wuss


Might be at this too.... in which case there will be no wussing going on hehe.... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll be there.... in which case there will be pubs involved young lady so get yersel' organised.... ridiculous state of affairs that we've no met yet! :tongue:  :thumb:
> 
> Might be at this too.... in which case there will be no wussing going on hehe.... :thumb:


No no no - last year Lin bought me a half of JD and made me drink it....spent the next day with the shakes, though not as bad as her hangover lol!!!!


----------



## Linny

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll be there.... in which case there will be pubs involved young lady so get yersel' organised.... ridiculous state of affairs that we've no met yet! :tongue:  :thumb:
> 
> Your just trying to butter me up calling me young :whistling:
> 
> Might be at this too.... in which case there will be no wussing going on hehe.... :thumb:





Beklet said:


> No no no - last year Lin bought me a half of JD and made me drink it....spent the next day with the shakes, though not as bad as her hangover lol!!!!


why do you think I've gone T- total once I start I can't stop, but it was a funny day :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Well, last night was fun - good music, load of mates out, was nice to catch up with them.

Today I appear motivated to do a mountain of housework but it's so big I don't know where to start!!!!


----------



## Beklet

I've not had a ranty bitch fit self pitying whine for a few days so.....

I have been appallingly slack, I have got weaker and crap and rubbish and I need to sort my sh1t out. I haven't lost any of the weight I need to (well I did but put it back on), I've been completely lacking in motivation or drive, seems I actually need a damn god reason to get shot of the weight.

That is, however, my problem.

Feel free to give me a beating for being a total fvcktard though :cursing:

Today i did 20 mins cardio, trained delts and arms. It wasn't spectacular, but it did the trick. Now for a shower cos I stink.


----------



## evad

on a side note i saw lin today either she is a really poor driver or the other lady was

obviously it was a female driving as the standard was shocking

also i had a cracking pie today, thought id mention it in someone else's journal instead of mine for a change

have a pie


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> on a side note i saw lin today either she is a really poor driver or the other lady was
> 
> obviously it was a female driving as the standard was shocking
> 
> also i had a cracking pie today, thought id mention it in someone else's journal instead of mine for a change
> 
> have a pie


Lol Lin is a god driver - she has to be!

Cheeky swine I'm not a bad driver myself.....

Mmm pie - I had lemon and lime Jaffa Cakes....


----------



## Linny

davetherave said:


> on a side note i saw lin today either she is a really poor driver or the other lady was
> 
> obviously it was a female driving as the standard was shocking
> 
> also i had a cracking pie today, thought id mention it in someone else's journal instead of mine for a change
> 
> have a pie


Pie face you would know if I was driving music would be blarin out :thumbup1: cheeky twunter lol



Beklet said:


> Lol Lin is a god driver - she has to be!
> 
> Cheeky swine I'm not a bad driver myself.....
> 
> Mmm pie - I had lemon and lime Jaffa Cakes....


Went in Costco and they sell 1YARD OF JAFFA'S :bounce: nearly bought them but then remembered not allowed :lol: xx


----------



## Beklet

Well, I did as Tel told me, and walking is an effort now - fvck me my legs hurt, and not where you'd expect!!!

Was a massive mixed bag though. How the hell have I let myself get so weak??? :crying:

I used to be so strong, I could do 100kg squats, 80kg SLDL and 89kg leg extensions.....ugh I have SO much work to do!!!!

And yes, I know I'm doing this for size, not strength, I know my body doesn't care about the numbers on the plates, just the intensity, but vanity does. Pride massively dented, I have to say and I feel somewhat inadequate, so for the comedy numbers;

Cardio 10 mins warm up

Squat rack and power rack busy for once, and no WAY am I doing squats in a Smith Machine, so another 10 mins light cardio.....

Squats 40kg warm up x 10

60kg 3 x 10

SLDL

40kg x 11,10,10

Calf raises

150kg x 12,10,9

Leg extension

61kg x 10,9,10

Bloody shows that I've not done squats for months - time to up my game....


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Well, I did as Tel told me, and walking is an effort now - fvck me my legs hurt, and not where you'd expect!!! :thumb:
> 
> Was a massive mixed bag though. How the hell have I let myself get so weak??? :crying:
> 
> I used to be so strong, I could do 100kg squats, 80kg SLDL and 89kg leg extensions.....ugh I have SO much work to do!!!!
> 
> And yes, I know I'm doing this for size, not strength, I know my body doesn't care about the numbers on the plates, just the intensity, but vanity does. Pride massively dented, I have to say and I feel somewhat inadequate, so for the comedy numbers;
> 
> Cardio 10 mins warm up
> 
> Squat rack and power rack busy for once, and no WAY am I doing squats in a Smith Machine, so another 10 mins light cardio.....
> 
> Squats 40kg warm up x 10
> 
> 60kg 3 x 10 4 working sets pls
> 
> SLDL
> 
> 40kg x 11,10,10
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> 150kg x 12,10,9
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 61kg x 10,*9*,10 'what happened there?
> 
> Bloody shows that I've not done squats for months - time to up my game....


Thats a great workout beks

stop being so hard on yourself, another 4 or 5 weeks you'll be back at your old

weights

this is a marathon not a sprint beks

:beer:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Thats a great workout beks
> 
> stop being so hard on yourself, another 4 or 5 weeks you'll be back at your old
> 
> weights
> 
> this is a marathon not a sprint beks
> 
> :beer:


Oh yeah forgot the 4 working sets - oops :blush:

As for the leg extensions, failed at 9, but did better on the next set. Is one of those weird things I used to be good at - getting only 8 on a first set then managing 11 for the next - I am not normal lol! :laugh:

Cheers, it's chest day tomorrow, which may be interesting...


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Oh yeah forgot the 4 working sets - oops :blush:
> 
> As for the leg extensions, failed at 9, but did better on the next set. Is one of those weird things I used to be good at - getting only 8 on a first set then managing 11 for the next - I am not normal lol! :laugh:
> 
> Cheers, *it's chest day tomorrow*, which may be interesting...


Hmm, your diversifying from my workout, tut tut, punishment will be forthcoming:tongue:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, your diversifying from my workout, tut tut, punishment will be forthcoming:tongue:


Nah it's not that - it was leg day today anyway, so will start from day 1 tomorrow, as I am due to train chest again.....will have to be naughty this week and do 3 days in a row as I have Friday off and will be in Notts this weekend :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Nah it's not that - it was leg day today anyway, so will start from day 1 tomorrow, as I am due to train chest again.....will have to be naughty this week and do 3 days in a row as I have Friday off and will be in Notts this weekend :bounce: :thumb:


Nice one beks, onwards and upwards:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Nice one indeed, your pushing your self that's all that matters


----------



## Chris1

:wub:


----------



## Jem

So you are doing it then Beks ? I feel some competition coming on ...I am sharpening my nails as we speak :lol: :lol: :lol:

Erm when are you doing the old shoulders and tris then hmmm ?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> So you are doing it then Beks ? I feel some competition coming on ...I am sharpening my nails as we speak :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Erm when are you doing the old shoulders and tris then hmmm ?*


I know when your doing them

Beks will be more in line next week although it doesn't really matter as long as you

keep the days off in order, ie day 1 can be a wednesday, so friday would be the

off day:thumbup1:

I just wanted you same as me so I could keep you in line


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Well, I did as Tel told me, and walking is an effort now - fvck me my legs hurt, and not where you'd expect!!!
> 
> *where do they hurt ? * :confused1:
> 
> so for the comedy numbers;
> 
> *Oi -Not that feckin funny - they are still better than mine*
> 
> Squats 40kg warm up x 10
> 
> 60kg 3 x 10 - *Higher than my 50 * :confused1:
> 
> SLDL
> 
> 40kg x 11,10,10 *Beat you* :tongue:
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> 150kg x 12,10,9 *this was standing not seated ? *
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 61kg x 10,9,10 *I forgot to do them altogether whoops*
> 
> Bloody shows that I've not done squats for months - time to up my game....


Bet you are still in pain though !


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I know when your doing them
> 
> Beks will be more in line next week although it doesn't really matter as long as you
> 
> keep the days off in order, ie day 1 can be a wednesday, so friday would be the
> 
> off day:thumbup1:
> 
> I just wanted you same as me so I could keep you in line


S'ok I am teacher's pet :tt2: Beks is a rebel anyway 

I am toddling to the gym at approx 15:30 whereupon I shall be commencing shoulders and tris whilst meeting Chris Cormier woohoo and sitting on his massive knee [maybe...I might have made this part up to be honest]. Well, I am going to be the lady volunteer - Bob is setting me up for it :tongue:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> S'ok I am teacher's pet :tt2: Beks is a rebel anyway
> 
> I am toddling to the gym at approx 15:30 whereupon I shall be commencing shoulders and tris whilst meeting Chris Cormier woohoo and sitting on his massive knee [maybe...I might have made this part up to be honest]. Well, I am going to be the lady volunteer - Bob is setting me up for it :tongue:


don't kiss him after he's trained:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bleurgh don't intend to - I am steering well clear of that orifice tar muchly !


----------



## Beklet

Did delts and arms on monday. Chest day today which will be traumatic. May have a go at bench press but if it's too painful i'll use Dumbbells instead . .

Calf raises were donkey raises on hack squat machine as i'm too short to use seated press . . As for the pain, i think i broke my adductors lol


----------



## Chris1

I could always help you up :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Did delts and arms on monday. Chest day today which will be traumatic. May have a go at bench press but if it's too painful i'll use Dumbbells instead . .
> 
> Calf raises were donkey raises on hack squat machine as i'm too short to use seated press . . As for the pain, i think i broke my adductors lol


Oooh mine are always surprisingly sensitive as well but I think it may be advantageous as Chris has an offer you cannot refuse :thumb:

And bench...do it, do it, do it - I did and if I can, you can ...I only used the empty bar    will your ego allow you to look so weak amongst men? I felt ridiculous ! hurt like buggery though


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oooh mine are always surprisingly sensitive as well but I think it may be advantageous as Chris has an offer you cannot refuse :thumb:
> 
> Ain't that the truth!!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> And bench...do it, do it, do it - I did and if I can, you can ...I only used the empty bar    will your ego allow you to look so weak amongst men? I felt ridiculous ! hurt like buggery though


Not my ego that's the problem - it's my dodgy shoulder - front delts hurt a lot when I do bench - had to sack off incline bench last week due to it hurting, and bench is bad for you anyway..... 

At least you can get the bar up - plenty of girls in my gym can't even pick the thing up lol!


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Not my ego that's the problem - it's my dodgy shoulder - front delts hurt a lot when I do bench - had to sack off incline bench last week due to it hurting, and bench is bad for you anyway.....
> 
> At least you can get the bar up - plenty of girls in my gym can't even pick the thing up lol!


Do you warm/stretch the RC before commencing workout? If you do then use

DB's

Although I find flat DB bench fvcks my RC up as well:rolleyes:

Beks, since I started taking cissus RC injuries have all but dried up, hope I'm not

talking myself into an injury here, Shoulders today:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Do you warm/stretch the RC before commencing workout? If you do then use
> 
> DB's
> 
> Although I find flat DB bench fvcks my RC up as well:rolleyes:
> 
> I do now - the actual injury doesn't seem to be RC - no problem with ROM without weights - I actually did the injury doing dumbbell pulovers, orrather picking the dumbbell off the bench next to my head and getting it over my head.....
> 
> Beks, since I started taking cissus RC injuries have all but dried up, hope I'm not
> 
> talking myself into an injury here, Shoulders today:whistling:


Isn't that for men, or am I thinking of something else? Failing that there's a HS bench or chest machine I can use.....

Not shoulders for me - that was Monday....

THe warm up I do is with a kettlebell, courtesy of a sports coach I sometimes work with - he used the exercises to rehabilitate his shoulder after breaking his neck - figured it might work..... :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

maybe not the ideal way to do it, but I have the db on the bench between my legs, then sort of roll it onto my belly as I lay down and then lift it up from there for the first rep.


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> maybe not the ideal way to do it, but I have the db on the bench between my legs, then sort of roll it onto my belly as I lay down and then lift it up from there for the first rep.


Nah just use the machine now, or get someone to pass me the weight 

Just had a look at all the bumpf my PT gave me when I trained with her in 2004/5. I was smaller, and 20-25lbs lighter, but I had the same bodyfat, more or less (32% then, 33% now).......so I may be a fat bastard but I've put on a good stone of muscle, so that's something, i suppose :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Well that's just bloody typical!!

In order to get my training in the 'right' order, I decided earlier that maybe I should do delts and tris today....

...except I got to the gym and the world and his dog were doing delts and not an unoccupied bench/machine in sight. After 3 short bouts of cardio, I gave up and did chest instead

Cardio warm up 10 mins

Kettlebell/RC work

More bloody cardio 25 mins

Bench press (as all the other benches were busy thought I'd better have a go)

Warm up bar only (20kg)

1x15

40kg x 12 - too light so upped it

50kg x 8 9 8 - OK maybe it should have been 45kg :lol: ROM still a bit off but it's getting there

Incline DB press

18kg x 9 11 13 (yes, I know......not done these for ages, but concentrated on full ROM rather than weight pushed)

Pec deck

40kg x 10 10 9

Crunch machine

39kg 3 x 20 (oops maybe a bit light - not used this for AGES!)

Finally got onto the dip station (that was popular too...), and was most disappointed to find I needed assistance, as I could do them without before - only 4 or 5, mind but still.....

Dips 12kg x 7 9 10

Oh yeah......and 15 mins cardio at the end.....


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Well that's just bloody typical!!
> 
> In order to get my training in the 'right' order, I decided earlier that maybe I should do delts and tris today....
> 
> ...except I got to the gym and the world and his dog were doing delts and not an unoccupied bench/machine in sight. After 3 short bouts of cardio, I gave up and did chest instead
> 
> Cardio warm up 10 mins
> 
> Kettlebell/RC work
> 
> More bloody cardio 25 mins
> 
> Bench press (as all the other benches were busy thought I'd better have a go)
> 
> Warm up bar only (20kg)
> 
> 1x15
> 
> 40kg x 12 - too light so upped it
> 
> 50kg x 8 *9* 8 - OK maybe it should have been 45kg :lol: ROM still a bit off but it's getting there
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> 18kg x *9 11 13* (yes, I know......not done these for ages, but concentrated on full ROM rather than weight pushed)
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> 40kg x 10 10 9
> 
> Crunch machine
> 
> 39kg 3 x 20 (oops maybe a bit light - not used this for AGES!)
> 
> Finally got onto the dip station (that was popular too...), and was most disappointed to find I needed assistance, as I could do them without before - only 4 or 5, mind but still.....
> 
> Dips 12kg x 7 9 10
> 
> Oh yeah......and 15 mins cardio at the end.....


There must be something wrong with your form/technique/mind if you can do more on 2nd and

3rd set, if you think about it there are only a few reasons

1) Your form on set 1 is excellent, sets 2 and 3 become shabby, unlikely

2) Mentally you are not prepared and you are subconsciously telling yourself

your different and therefore your physically reacting in that way:confused1:

3) Your effort is lacking on the early sets:whistling:

4) Your from Venus

Right, to combat this I have an idea, on exercises where you seem prone to doing

more reps as you go along, have very litte rest between sets, max 20 secs

I think this will help in a physcal and mental way, with such short breaks there

should be no way you can do more on 2nd and 3rd sets, then after a few weeks

revert back to normal.

Thoughts:confused1:


----------



## evad

tel3563 said:


> *There must be something wrong with your form if you can do more on 2nd and*
> 
> *
> 3rd set, if you think about it there are only a few reasons*
> 
> *
> 1) Your form on set 1 is excellent, sets 2 and 3 become shabby, unlikely*
> 
> *
> 2) Mentally you are not prepared and you are subconsciously telling yourself*
> 
> *
> your different and therefore your physically reacting in that way:confused1:*
> 
> *
> 3) Your effort is lacking on the early sets:whistling:*
> 
> *
> 4) Your from Venus*
> 
> Right, to combat this I have an idea, on exercises where you seem prone to doing
> 
> more reps as you go along, have very litte rest between sets, max 20 secs
> 
> I think this will help in a physcal and mental way, with such short breaks there
> 
> should be no way you can do more on 2nd and 3rd sets, then after a few weeks
> 
> revert back to normal.
> 
> Thoughts:confused1:


maybe she just eases up after warming up on the first set? i can find that my shoulders are like stone on the first set of benching no matter how much stetching is done, poor form would surely mean a drop in reps as the weight was upped on the majority of exercises?

if anything id say it was a mental issue

just a thought


----------



## TH0R

davetherave said:


> maybe she just eases up after warming up on the first set? i can find that my shoulders are like stone on the first set of benching no matter how much stetching is done, poor form would surely mean a drop in reps as the weight was upped on the majority of exercises?
> 
> if anything id say it was a mental issue
> 
> just a thought


shes already done bench press, must be warmed up after this:rolleyes:

I agree mental thing which is why I put option 2

Try the no more than 20 seconds rest to start with, if it doesn't work we'll

try something else:thumbup1:

Time to stop making excuses and lift heavy weights:tongue:

forgot to say

Good Workout:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> maybe she just eases up after warming up on the first set? i can find that my shoulders are like stone on the first set of benching no matter how much stetching is done, poor form would surely mean a drop in reps as the weight was upped on the majority of exercises?
> 
> if anything id say it was a mental issue
> 
> just a thought


Pretty much that...... :thumbup1:



tel3563 said:


> shes already done bench press, must be warmed up after this:rolleyes:
> 
> I agree mental thing which is why I put option 2
> 
> Try the no more than 20 seconds rest to start with, if it doesn't work we'll
> 
> try something else:thumbup1:
> 
> Time to stop making excuses and lift heavy weights:tongue:
> 
> forgot to say
> 
> Good Workout:thumb:


Yes and no. There's more ROM in dumbbell bench, so the first set is always difficult, stretching into it - if you see that on bench I can't get full ROM at the moment, yet I can with dumbbells. If anything, form gets better with each set...oh and breathing plays a part - I often forget to breathe properly, and it takes a set or two to get into it :whistling:

Will lower the rest periods, if required :laugh:

What do you mean stop making excuses? If I could do a heavy bench, I would - still smarting over my failure to do 60kg last year.....must be a weakness somewhere I need to address :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Argh what a day!!

Steamer is on, ready for last minute dread steaming.......

Have to pack enough clothes for a birthday party, a goth night on the p1ss and 2 days staring at oily men (and women) in small pants..... :thumb:

And of course it will depend on whether I'm having a fat day or not.....oh boy.

Oh and have to fill the car, drive 2 hours to Notts and have 2 hours of painful hair installation......

And my steamer is whistling so I'd better get to it - only 90 to do......


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Pretty much that...... :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes and no. There's more ROM in dumbbell bench, so the first set is always difficult, stretching into it - if you see that on bench I can't get full ROM at the moment, yet I can with dumbbells. If anything, form gets better with each set...oh and breathing plays a part - I often forget to breathe properly, and it takes a set or two to get into it :whistling:
> 
> *these are warm up sets then, and therefore should not be counted as "working"*
> 
> *
> sets. It is physically impossible to be getting stronger the more you actually*
> 
> *
> work a muscle, if a sprinter was to sprint the 100m 3 times in succession, which one would*
> 
> *
> be the fastest, assuming he had warmed up correctly.*
> 
> *
> I would consider this "an excuse" Beks, half the time your talking yourself*
> 
> *
> out of the exercise, its only my opinion and you can take it however you want,*
> 
> *
> I will always say what I think and not say what some ppl would like to hear*
> 
> *
> Just trying to help:innocent:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Will lower the rest periods, if required :laugh:
> 
> What do you mean stop making excuses? If I could do a heavy bench, I would - still smarting over my failure to do 60kg last year.....must be a weakness somewhere I need to address :cursing:


If you genuinely can't do BB press, don't do it, do DB flat press, don't do it and

then complain you can't get full rom, thats just asking for injury, perhaps a vid

of BP form would help:confused1:

x

Tel


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> *these are warm up sets then, and therefore should not be counted as "working"*
> 
> *
> sets. It is physically impossible to be getting stronger the more you actually*
> 
> *
> work a muscle, if a sprinter was to sprint the 100m 3 times in succession, which one would*
> 
> *
> be the fastest, assuming he had warmed up correctly.*
> 
> *
> **Fine, I shall do more warm up sets then*
> 
> *
> I would consider this "an excuse" Beks, half the time your talking yourself*
> 
> *
> out of the exercise, its only my opinion and you can take it however you want,*
> 
> *
> I will always say what I think and not say what some ppl would like to hear*
> 
> *
> **Actually I'd love to get it right, for once. It's remarkably frustrating when it seems everything I do, goes wrong. I've got weaker, not stronger recently and it p1sses me off. It's something I'm trying to sort out, but sometimes I do manage an extra rep on a set. I have never really done straight sets, usually I pyramid up, so once I'e got the weights right, I'm sure it will be fine *
> 
> *
> Just trying to help:innocent:*
> 
> I know, I've kept my temper and everything :lol:
> 
> If you genuinely can't do BB press, don't do it, do DB flat press, don't do it and
> 
> then complain you can't get full rom, thats just asking for injury, perhaps a vid
> 
> of BP form would help:confused1:
> 
> x
> 
> Tel


I already have an injury which is why I was being careful - I CAN do BB bench, just not very high weights. As for the vid - this one's from my old journal, the last 1 plate challenge which I failed because I couldn't get it up (ooer......:laugh

People have already commented about my legs being up on the bench (due to short leggies) and if I start doing bench regularly, I'll be putting a step down 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/800735-post701.html


----------



## TH0R

Hmm, can't really tell a lot from that, you never actually looked too confident of getting it

tbh.

As you say, feet on bench is a no no, I also think the grip could be a little wider,

maybe 2 inches either side, I vary mine but on the whole I have the knurled ring

to the right of my right hand, and left of my left hand:rolleyes:

I wouldn't be too bothered about doing bench tbh, just go with dp flat press for now,

a lot of ppl prefer this anyway

we should never stick to something for too long ie pyramids, as the human body is

very lazy and will adapt to whatever it has to as quickly as possible, hence changes

every 5 or 6 weeks is a good idea, the initial 12's your doing will get you ready

for the 2nd 6 weeks of strength training

Just a note, if you aren't enjoying training, then its counter productive, imo if mentally

its a chore then our bodies/minds know this and respond accordingly with lethargy, negativity etc

If this is the case time off and a revamp of things is required, ie shorter workouts:rolleyes:

x

Tel


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, can't really tell a lot from that, you never actually looked too confident of getting it
> 
> tbh.
> 
> As you say, feet on bench is a no no, I also think the grip could be a little wider,
> 
> maybe 2 inches either side, I vary mine but on the whole I have the knurled ring
> 
> to the right of my right hand, and left of my left hand:rolleyes:
> 
> I wouldn't be too bothered about doing bench tbh, just go with dp flat press for now,
> 
> a lot of ppl prefer this anyway
> 
> we should never stick to something for too long ie pyramids, as the human body is
> 
> very lazy and will adapt to whatever it has to as quickly as possible, hence changes
> 
> every 5 or 6 weeks is a good idea, the initial 12's your doing will get you ready
> 
> for the 2nd 6 weeks of strength training
> 
> Just a note, if you aren't enjoying training, then its counter productive, imo if mentally
> 
> its a chore then our bodies/minds know this and respond accordingly with lethargy, negativity etc
> 
> If this is the case time off and a revamp of things is required, ie shorter workouts:rolleyes:
> 
> x
> 
> Tel


Oh I'm enjoying training - as long as I can feel it working, I'm happy. And the workouts are shorter......you have something else planned in 6 weeks then? :laugh:

OK 90 dreads steamed and trimmed. Time to have a shower and get packing!!! :bounce:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Oh I'm enjoying training - as long as I can feel it working, I'm happy. And the workouts are shorter......you have something else planned in 6 weeks then? :laugh:
> 
> OK 90 dreads steamed and trimmed. Time to have a shower and get packing!!! :bounce:


Have a good time hun

x

Tel


----------



## Chris1

Enjoy darl. May be some pics when I get back, can't text you them these days with iphone.

Maybe I'll rustle a little something special for you when I'm all buff


----------



## Beklet

Excuses. My mate can send me pics and texts lol


----------



## evad

Chris1 said:


> Enjoy darl. May be some pics when I get back, can't text you them these days with iphone.
> 
> Maybe I'll rustle a little something special for you when I'm all buff


just send her a posey vest pic :lol:


----------



## Chris1

lol, I can't get them off my phone when I'm away I mean!

buit I'll see what can be done!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Well that's just bloody typical!!
> 
> In order to get my training in the 'right' order, I decided earlier that maybe I should do delts and tris today....
> 
> ...except I got to the gym and the world and his dog were doing delts and not an unoccupied bench/machine in sight. After 3 short bouts of cardio, I gave up and did chest instead
> 
> Cardio warm up 10 mins
> 
> Kettlebell/RC work
> 
> More bloody cardio 25 mins
> 
> Bench press (as all the other benches were busy thought I'd better have a go)
> 
> Warm up bar only (20kg)
> 
> 1x15
> 
> 40kg x 12 - too light so upped it
> 
> 50kg x 8 9 8 - OK maybe it should have been 45kg :lol: ROM still a bit off but it's getting there
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> 18kg x 9 11 13 (yes, I know......not done these for ages, but concentrated on full ROM rather than weight pushed)
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> 40kg x 10 10 9
> 
> Crunch machine
> 
> 39kg 3 x 20 (oops maybe a bit light - not used this for AGES!)
> 
> Finally got onto the dip station (that was popular too...), and was most disappointed to find I needed assistance, as I could do them without before - only 4 or 5, mind but still.....
> 
> Dips 12kg x 7 9 10
> 
> Oh yeah......and 15 mins cardio at the end.....


You're well strong Beks - that is all I have to say. I am feeling a bit deflated now :laugh: Enjoy parties and shows etc, I am going off in a sulk.


----------



## Beklet

Don't sulk i've been training on and off, mostly off for 20 years . . It's only in the last 3 i've made a proper effort! If i'd been consistent the last year i'd be doing better but you live and learn! Just waiting for show to start should be a good one and i've filled my belly this time! X


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Don't sulk i've been training on and off, mostly off for 20 years . . It's only in the last 3 i've made a proper effort! If i'd been consistent the last year i'd be doing better but you live and learn! Just waiting for show to start should be a good one and i've filled my belly this time! X


Suppose you are a bit ahead of me then ....I want commentary - Beks live and unleashed at Hercules ...have you spotted Purple Aki yet :lol: :lol: :lol:

Enjoy yourself and go easy on the Jack D :innocent: Good girl that I am - I'm off to the gym, not even going to Nabba show by me; the men can keep their muscles, I am honing my own x


----------



## Beklet

Hercules is next week. No Jd i'm driving and i only had one glass of wine last night lol! There are plenty of women here with muscle too . . .


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Hercules is next week. No Jd i'm driving and i only had one glass of wine last night lol! There are plenty of women here with muscle too . . .


Huh? and Huh?

Which show is it today ? me is confused now :laugh:

Oh yeah 25th isnt it - doh !

Take some pics then

1 glass of wine - you are being good

I have not had a cheat meal this week - didnt fancy it - that's how good I am :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Huh? and Huh?
> 
> Which show is it today ? me is confused now :laugh:
> 
> Oh yeah 25th isnt it - doh !
> 
> Take some pics then
> 
> 1 glass of wine - you are being good
> 
> I have not had a cheat meal this week - didnt fancy it - that's how good I am :bounce: :bounce:


It was the Finals......

OK, so my weekend went like this......

Friday - drove to Notts, the M1 was full of slow cretins and it took 2 hours  Got to my friends house and was fed a pint of coffee and we started on my hair. Had a quality catching up session (has been a year after all) and 2 hours later we were off to the pub for another friends birthday.....

Saturday was up early for the walk into town, at least I didn't have to stress doing my hair. Sat next to a competitor, said hi to Eric and Scott but didn't see any forum bods. A bloke from my gym did an excellent routine in the Classics and was interesting to see the Bodyfitness routines :thumbup1: Sadly the day ran over massively and the last few classes didn't pose (except for the girls who posed but didn't do comparisons....) I was shattered and left while the heavys were onstage.....my mates were waiting outside and I went back to theirs for a totally rock n roll night of wine (1 glass), pizza and Eddie Izzard.....was in bed before 11 :lol:

Diet yesterday was impressively bad. Mug of coffee, then Costa for a BLT and a cup of tea, rest of day was spent going off at 3 hour intervals for a bag of peanuts, choc chip protein cookies and choc orange protein flapjack....then the pizza and wine....oops! :laugh:

Today got there just before the start, was a good show thoroughly enjoyed it - don't know enough to be able to say whether the right people won really, so won't - have sent hundreds of texts today with updates lol glad they're unlimited!! Any pics I have are crap as my phone doesn't take them well at shows. Nipped out at the interval to get a couple of bits and had a discussion about anumal rights activists in Lush and taught the girl a few things about the products (she's new and I used to work there  )

Found out the bloke I was sitting next to was Clarkey and he recognised me.....oops I'm rubbish! Thought I saw Prodiver at the other end of my row but couldn't see properly and it was near the end by then, so sorry if it was you, I'll see you on Sunday :thumb:

Back to friends for more coffee and leftover pizza and to pick up the car.....more slow cretins on the way back - there is something seriously wrong when you're doing 65mph in the middle lane and undertaking the pillock in the outside lane :cursing:

Diet today was worse.....leftover pizza and coffee, then a tracker bar and bottle of Pepsi Max, another choc orange protein flapjack (I'm getting addicted I nearly bought a box....), more leftover pizza and coffee and pineapple, and a bacon sandwich whe I got home. And I'm about to have a pomegranate.

Tomorrow I'm going shopping..... :lol: And to the gym.......

Shattered now, I need a bath.


----------



## Jem

soooo protein bars then :lol: :lol: :lol:

as for not recognising people - I see people from my gym in regular clothing and don't recognise them ffs - I would have no chance if I was to bump into people from this forum 

Training today ?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> soooo protein bars then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> as for not recognising people - I see people from my gym in regular clothing and don't recognise them ffs - I would have no chance if I was to bump into people from this forum
> 
> Training today ?


As I was leaving yesterday I saw 3 or 4 people from my gym, including the owner  Nice to see he's getting back into it......

To be fair, most male competitors are covered in tan and have shaven heads and all look a bit similar to me :lol:

At least most of them were protein bars and cookies - I did try to keep it up!

I have the day off work today, so will be going shopping, finishing a work report and then training tonight. My brake pads have been replaced by the fairies while I've been away so will be enjoying a car that actually stops when I need it to.... :thumb:

Can't remember what I'm training lol might try to get it back in order.....


----------



## Chris1

At least you recognised me the first time we met 

I was the lanky b*stard jammed into the seat behind you :whistling:

Glad you had a good weekend, and thanks for the photo!!!


----------



## TH0R

Chris1 said:


> At least you recognised me the first time we met
> 
> I was the lanky b*stard jammed into the seat behind you :whistling:
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend, and thanks for the photo!!!


Who was in the front:confused1: Some ppl:rolleyes: 

beks, do chest today, legs tomorrow, day off, shoulders/tri, back/bi's, day off


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Who was in the front:confused1: Some ppl:rolleyes:
> 
> beks, do chest today, legs tomorrow, day off, shoulders/tri, back/bi's, day off


I get travel sick....I'm sure he preferred cramped legs to vom all down the back of his neck...... 

But I did chest last time I trained.........:cool:

Mind you I've had 3 days rest....:laugh:

Chris, would have been easy to recognise you anyway I've spent enough time perving over your pics :rolleye:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> I get travel sick....I'm sure he preferred cramped legs to vom all down the back of his neck......
> 
> But I did chest last time I trained.........:cool:
> 
> Mind you I've had 3 days rest....:laugh:
> 
> Chris, would have been easy to recognise you anyway I've spent enough time perving over your pics :rolleye:


switch Shoulders/tris with chest:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> switch Shoulders/tris with chest:thumbup1:


Shoulders today then?

Makes no odds, after what I saw yesterday, I feel distinctly weak and not remotely muscular :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Shoulders today then?
> 
> Makes no odds, after what I saw yesterday, I feel distinctly weak and not remotely muscular :lol: :lol: :lol:


rome wasn't built in a day:whistling:

Upto you, do chest if want, then its as workout, but as said, switch, said muscles

still getting enough rest:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

I am confused now because you have gone all switcheroo tel ....tsssk I am going to find your journal to see if there is an explanation in there

Beks - you need to keep an eye on this one - get him told !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I am confused now because you have gone all switcheroo tel ....tsssk I am going to find your journal to see if there is an explanation in there
> 
> Beks - you need to keep an eye on this one - get him told !


No confusion pet, when working chest we work shoulders and tri's, for this reason

I like to keep them as far apart as possible, now the only time I train two days on

bounce is chest and then legs, I think I can get away without the rest as they

are so unconnected.

The exact same principal for shoulders and tri's, therefore they can be switched round

Now as I thought it would be better for you to be training the same days as me

as I would deffo be coming on here to fill my journal in, at same time I can look at yours

Beks had a weekend away and got muddled up so it doesn't matter if she trains

shoulders or chest, as long as she does the same every week

clear as mud

stop ya whinging woman:tongue:

You doing legs today:confused1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> No confusion pet, when working chest we work shoulders and tri's, for this reason
> 
> I like to keep them as far apart as possible, now the only time I train two days on
> 
> bounce is chest and then legs, I think I can get away without the rest as they
> 
> are so unconnected.
> 
> The exact same principal for shoulders and tri's, therefore they can be switched round
> 
> Now as I thought it would be better for you to be training the same days as me
> 
> as I would deffo be coming on here to fill my journal in, at same time I can look at yours
> 
> Beks had a weekend away and got muddled up so it doesn't matter if she trains
> 
> shoulders or chest, as long as she does the same every week
> 
> clear as mud
> 
> stop ya whinging woman:tongue:
> 
> You doing legs today:confused1:


yes


----------



## Linny

Thanks again Bex for the txt-up-dates on the show, sorry I couldn't be there hopefully will try and catch up with you on Sunday :thumbup1:

x


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Thanks again Bex for the txt-up-dates on the show, sorry I couldn't be there hopefully will try and catch up with you on Sunday :thumbup1:
> 
> x


No problem! Hope so too...with everyone I didn't see at the weekend! :thumb:

Off to gym in a bit but first i have to try on the bridesmaid's dress...eek!


----------



## Jem

Somehow I cannot picture you in the meringue type dress - is that wrong ?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Somehow I cannot picture you in the meringue type dress - is that wrong ?


Oh Christ I am NOT wearing a meringue dress!! Luckily the bride is my friend and wants us to look nice too.....lol it's a black satin Chinese dress and I'm happy to say it's not a bad fit - a bit tight on the hips but it's made for someone less shortwaisted than me :lol: And the splits are alarmingly high up the leg so I'll not be wearing stockings, it'll have to be tights :laugh:

Was most impressed I won't have to cut the seams to get my arms through, and of course we can keep them afterwards - oh and they were 99p on Ebay :thumb:

Anyway, to the workout.......

Cardio warm up 10 mins

Kettlebell warm up and RC exercises, apparently they're called internal and external rotations, another type of rotation and flexibility stuff with a bar....

Dumbbell shoulder press

Warm up 8kg x 10, 10kg x 10 (standing, as the benches were busy)

Seated, as I nabbed a bench....12kg x 14, 14kg x 12, 11, 10 - 16s next week 

Seated lateral raises

6kg x 12, 10, 10 (oh, the shame!)

Reverse pec deck

33kg x 12, 10, 9

Rope pressdowns (Yes, the wrong order but all the bloody benches were busy again!)

15kg 1x12, 1x10 - sounds light but the stack only goes up to 45kg.....

Skullcrushers

20kg x 12, 10, 10 (straight bar as the EZ bar was in use)

Plank 3 x 1 min - not done these for years, and I was shaking like a sh1tting dog on the last one :laugh:

*awaits bollocking from Tel...*


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Oh Christ I am NOT wearing a meringue dress!! Luckily the bride is my friend and wants us to look nice too.....lol it's a black satin Chinese dress and I'm happy to say it's not a bad fit - a bit tight on the hips but it's made for someone less shortwaisted than me :lol: And the splits are alarmingly high up the leg so I'll not be wearing stockings, it'll have to be tights :laugh:
> 
> Was most impressed I won't have to cut the seams to get my arms through, and of course we can keep them afterwards - oh and they were 99p on Ebay :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, to the workout.......
> 
> Cardio warm up 10 mins
> 
> Kettlebell warm up and RC exercises, apparently they're called internal and external rotations, another type of rotation and flexibility stuff with a bar....
> 
> Dumbbell shoulder press
> 
> Warm up 8kg x 10, 10kg x 10 (standing, as the benches were busy)
> 
> Seated, as I nabbed a bench....12kg x 14, 14kg x 12, 11, 10 - 16s next week
> 
> Seated lateral raises
> 
> 6kg x 12, 10, 10 (oh, the shame!)
> 
> Reverse pec deck
> 
> 33kg x 12, 10, 9
> 
> Rope pressdowns (Yes, the wrong order but all the bloody benches were busy again!)
> 
> 15kg 1x12, 1x10 - sounds light but the stack only goes up to 45kg.....
> 
> Skullcrushers
> 
> 20kg x 12, 10, 10 (straight bar as the EZ bar was in use)
> 
> Plank 3 x 1 min - not done these for years, and I was shaking like a sh1tting dog on the last one :laugh:
> 
> *awaits bollocking from Tel...*


Nice workout beks, legs tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Nice workout beks, legs tomorrow:thumbup1:


Hmmm Tuesday is normally my day off (I do Sunday, Monday, Weds and Thurs but was at Finals yesterday), but if I get time I will - i.e. if work winds me up and I end up leaving early :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Hmmm Tuesday is normally my day off (I do Sunday, Monday, Weds and Thurs but was at Finals yesterday), but if I get time I will - i.e. if work winds me up and I end up leaving early :laugh:


Hmm, your a little messed up :lol:

workout wise I mean, leave legs this week, wed ches thursday back/bi's

then next week sund shoulders mon legs


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, your a little messed up :lol:
> 
> workout wise I mean, leave legs this week, wed ches thursday back/bi's
> 
> then next week sund shoulders mon legs


*is gonna get a kicking*

Unfortunately I can't train on Sat - I'm bridesmaid at a wedding, and on Sunday I'm off to the Hercules.......so I'll have to do 3 days in a row, Weds Thurs Fri.....sorry!!! :blush:


----------



## TH0R

Hmm, diet and consistency are the key

**Tel tapping fingers furiously on coffee table**


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, diet and consistency are the key
> 
> **Tel tapping fingers furiously on coffee table**


Ha ha Usually I'm pretty consistent - Mon, Wed Thur and a day at the weekend, but this month has been a bit 'different' - the week after I'm at Whitby, however there is a nice little spit and sawdust gym 20yards from the cottage so I'll definitely get my training in for the week I'm away :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jst stopping by... nice workout :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Oh Christ I am NOT wearing a meringue dress!! Luckily the bride is my friend and wants us to look nice too.....lol it's a black satin Chinese dress and I'm happy to say it's not a bad fit - a bit tight on the hips but it's made for someone less shortwaisted than me :lol: And the splits are alarmingly high up the leg so I'll not be wearing stockings, it'll have to be tights :laugh:
> 
> Was most impressed I won't have to cut the seams to get my arms through, and of course we can keep them afterwards - *oh and they were 99p on Ebay * :thumb:
> 
> *Haha I was wondering how happy you were going to be in the frills - I did it once and hated it - they took a picture of me when I was pulling my knickers out of ma ass *  * - I was rebelling against the ladylike assumptions! *
> 
> *Yes would be a somewhat different look if you wore the sussies - not quite what they are aiming for in the wedding day album I suspect *
> 
> *99p on EBay OMG - you cannot buy a sarnie for that these days* :cool2:
> 
> Anyway, to the workout.......
> 
> Cardio warm up 10 mins
> 
> Kettlebell warm up and RC exercises, apparently they're called internal and external rotations, another type of rotation and flexibility stuff with a bar....
> 
> Dumbbell shoulder press
> 
> Warm up 8kg x 10, 10kg x 10 (standing, as the benches were busy)
> 
> Seated, as I nabbed a bench....12kg x 14, 14kg x 12, 11, 10 - 16s next week
> 
> Seated lateral raises
> 
> 6kg x 12, 10, 10 (oh, the shame!) *I think that's really heavy actually *
> 
> Reverse pec deck
> 
> 33kg x 12, 10, 9
> 
> Rope pressdowns (Yes, the wrong order but all the bloody benches were busy again!)
> 
> 15kg 1x12, 1x10 - sounds light but the stack only goes up to 45kg.....
> 
> Skullcrushers
> 
> 20kg x 12, 10, 10 (straight bar as the EZ bar was in use) *I was on 10kg and thought I was good ! *
> 
> Plank 3 x 1 min - not done these for years, and I was shaking like a sh1tting dog on the last one :laugh:
> 
> *awaits bollocking from Tel...*


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, diet and consistency are the key
> 
> **Tel *tapping fingers furiously on coffee table***


Haha armchair trainer :lol: ...:confused1:eek


----------



## Beklet

This morning I appear to have woken up in a black hole.....this is not good and in less than an hour i have to drive my boss to Kent in a car I've driven only half a mile in before......oh dear.

Hope it's just the lack of sleep and weird dreams that has me feeling like this :sad:


----------



## DanJ

Hi Beks, nice journal. Very informative. Where do you train in Bedford? I have some friends out your way and have been known to venture across every now and then.

All the best :thumbup1: .

Dan


----------



## Beklet

DanJ said:


> Hi Beks, nice journal. Very informative. Where do you train in Bedford? I have some friends out your way and have been known to venture across every now and then.
> 
> All the best :thumbup1: .
> 
> Dan


I train at Golds, though I've been known to wander into Flexibility and i used to train at LA Fitness 

I've not updated this for a while though - my new journal is on here somewhere....


----------



## DanJ

Beklet said:


> I train at Golds, though I've been known to wander into Flexibility and i used to train at LA Fitness
> 
> I've not updated this for a while though - my new journal is on here somewhere....


Ah yes, I have visited them all. Maybe i'll bump into you some time if i'm up that way again. Nice lifting by the way :thumbup1: .

*Edit* - Ooops, i'll locate your new journal, lol.


----------



## Beklet

Feel better now - has been a tiring day - been to Kent and back with the boss and we were forced to try all sorts of interesting sweeties - came back with a MASSIVE bag full - have taken a few home but most are at the office - Mmmm jelly dinosaurs....... :thumb:

No gym tonight as by the time I got home it was 6pm, and training doesn't work well on a handful of marshmallows and a protein bar......

Back to normal tomorrow though


----------



## dmcc

Evening.


----------



## DanJ

I shall rei-terate my aforementioned remarks on the correct journal this time!! :lol:

Nice work and good lifts.

:thumb:


----------



## M_at

You going to save any jelly dinosaurs for us?


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> I train at Golds, though I've been known to wander into Flexibility and i used to train at LA Fitness
> 
> I've not updated this for a while though - my new journal is on here somewhere....


LA Fitness?

I thought that was our club?

LA as in Los Angles?

Wierd that they would have a LA fitness in the UK.


----------



## evad

pie


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> LA Fitness?
> 
> I thought that was our club?
> 
> LA as in Los Angles?
> 
> Wierd that they would have a LA fitness in the UK.


http://www.lafitness.co.uk/


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Evening.


Evening.........still sore from squats??? 



DanJ said:


> I shall rei-terate my aforementioned remarks on the correct journal this time!! :lol:
> 
> Nice work and good lifts.
> 
> :thumb:


Ha ha thanks :thumbup1:



M_at said:


> You going to save any jelly dinosaurs for us?


Are you gonna be at the Hercules show on Sunday?



davetherave said:


> pie


Mmmm pie.......I like steak and ale pie myself....


----------



## hackskii

Beklet said:


> http://www.lafitness.co.uk/


lol

https://www.lafitness.com/Pages/default.aspx

I looked at some of the clubs and the layout is the same.....Too funny.

I wonder if I could use your guys gym?

Do you guys have a 24 hour Fitness?


----------



## The Project

sleep babbie, and come back and kick ass


----------



## dmcc

Not sore yet, and yes the Twin and I will be at the herc.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Not sore yet, and yes the Twin and I will be at the herc.


In that case I shall save some jelly dinosaurs :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Feel better now - has been a tiring day - been to Kent and back with the boss and we were forced to try all sorts of interesting sweeties - came back with a MASSIVE bag full - have taken a few home but most are at the office - Mmmm jelly dinosaurs....... :thumb:
> 
> No gym tonight as by the time I got home it was 6pm, and training doesn't work well on a handful of marshmallows and a protein bar......
> 
> Back to normal tomorrow though


OHHHHH the hardship.... 

:lol: :lol:

ps... you not doing the deadlift challenge?


----------



## Beklet

Cheers Hacks :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

I did it........lol

Well, never used that mod feature before......lol


----------



## DanJ

hackskii said:


> I did it........lol
> 
> Well, never used that mod feature before......lol


Merging journals. Fancy 

I "merged" my foot with my dog just now (bloody thing)!! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Today was fun.......

Dress trauma for one of the bridesmaids so had to go try to get it sorted - fitting tomorrow...friend managed to locate the deodorant I love and the shop still has a reasonable stock so i'm going to go and buy loads when I can get to Northampton :thumb:

Will be cutting the carbs for a day or two to get rid of my nasty water retention - don't want to be looking lumpy in a satin dress!!!

The upshot of dress trauma was that I had an empty stomach by the time I got to the gym so was surprised the workout was OK

Cardio 15 mins

Squats

Warmup bar x 15, 40kg x 10

70kg x 9

60kg x 11,10,10 (changed weight as there was no way I was getting 3 more sets at 70kg to parallel, however in hindsight think maybe I should have done another, heavier warm up set. Ah well, we live and learn, will go for the 70 next week)

SLDL

60kg x 10,9,9

Leg extension

68kg x 10,10,9

Calf raise

160kg x 13,12,11

Leg raises on bosu leg raise thingy

3x12

(this, if my description was crap lol :lol: )










Chest day tomorrow. Haven't trained back for a couple of weeks, it'll be a monster session on Monday :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Squatting better than some of the guys, I bet.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Squatting better than some of the guys, I bet.


Pfft it's a rubbish weight and you know it - git next to me was putting 3 plates a side but at least I was going below parallel :thumb:

It's a confidence thing with me, always has been. I'm in Whitby from Wednesday so leg day next week will be at a different gym - I'll also be training with someone and have a spotter (the owner usually spots me too), so that may help a bit, if not from the spot, from havig someone there to compete with


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> Squatting better than some of the guys, I bet.


Have you been watching me? :whistling:


----------



## DanJ

Rubbish weight my bum, that's awesome Beks!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Pfft it's a rubbish weight and you know it - git next to me was putting 3 plates a side but at least I was going below parallel :thumb:


But that's what I mean - so what if it was just 60kg, it was for high reps to parallel, as opposed to slight knee bends.


----------



## Chris1

Well I reckon it was good, but it was only good if you were all out.

If you don't think you were all out, then it wasn't, so next time you're going to do more.

And then I'm going to massage your legs better for you, oopsie, where did that come from :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

DanJ said:


> Rubbish weight my bum, that's awesome Beks!! :thumb:


Ha ha it IS pants - I've done 100kg for reps before though it's debabtable whether they were all parallel.....



dmcc said:


> But that's what I mean - so what if it was just 60kg, it was for high reps to parallel, as opposed to slight knee bends.


OK I stand corrected....... 



Chris1 said:


> Well I reckon it was good, but it was only good if you were all out.
> 
> If you don't think you were all out, then it wasn't, so next time you're going to do more.
> 
> And then I'm going to massage your legs better for you, oopsie, where did that come from :whistling:


My legs are quite stiff, but they'll be REALLY sore tomorrow  :laugh:


----------



## DanJ

I'd rather go light and go ATG to be honest, that's what's gonna get the results :thumb: .


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Today was fun.......
> 
> Dress trauma for one of the bridesmaids so had to go try to get it sorted - fitting tomorrow...friend managed to locate the deodorant I love and the shop still has a reasonable stock so i'm going to go and buy loads when I can get to Northampton :thumb:
> 
> Will be cutting the carbs for a day or two to get rid of my nasty water retention - don't want to be looking lumpy in a satin dress!!!
> 
> The upshot of dress trauma was that I had an empty stomach by the time I got to the gym so was surprised the workout was OK
> 
> Cardio 15 mins
> 
> Squats
> 
> Warmup bar x 15, 40kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 9
> 
> 60kg x 11,10,10 (changed weight as there was no way I was getting 3 more sets at 70kg to parallel, however in hindsight think maybe I should have done another, heavier warm up set. Ah well, we live and learn, will go for the 70 next week)
> 
> SLDL
> 
> 60kg x 10,9,9
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 68kg x 10,10,9
> 
> Calf raise
> 
> 160kg x 13,12,11
> 
> Leg raises on bosu leg raise thingy
> 
> 3x12
> 
> (this, if my description was crap lol :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest day tomorrow. Haven't trained back for a couple of weeks, it'll be a monster session on Monday :thumbup1:


Nice workout beks, thought it was chest first wo of week:confused1: blah blah, I sometimes

bore myself.........................


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Nice workout beks, thought it was chest first wo of week:confused1: blah blah, I sometimes
> 
> bore myself.........................


Hang on, as I'd cocked it up we agreed delts is first of week (and I trained those on Monday...)

Admittedly you wanted me to skip legs, but I'll be training chest tomorrow and back on Monday......

On holiday from Weds but have a decent gym to train at :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

What days can/do you train, I've forgot


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> What days can/do you train, I've forgot


Have replied in your thread BUT - normally I train on Sun, Mon, Weds, Thurs. Sometimes i train on a Saturday instead.

This month my weekends have been somewhat busy, and this weekend is the same so have had to shunt it around a bit. Should be back to normal in November


----------



## jw007

Gimp arms fly by

80kg DL challenge Bex ?????


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Gimp arms fly by
> 
> 80kg DL challenge Bex ?????


Evening gimpy 

Nope.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Evening gimpy
> 
> Nope.


Why no? :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

Because I'm a mardy bitch....


----------



## Chris1

Oi, woman, snap out of it!!!!!!

I'll send you a pic of my ar5e if you do


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Oi, woman, snap out of it!!!!!!
> 
> I'll send you a pic of my ar5e if you do


Mmmm.....ar5e....... :tongue:


----------



## Linny

Bex try to stop letting the squats get to you, change it around. After my fall I'm terrified so now I fck my legs up on 3 other exercises until I'm gonna puke then finish off on squats. You've have already burnt them out so the weight will be dropped anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Give yourself a feckin break Beks ...so hard on yourself woman

If you were exerting yourself then it was a good workout ! In pain at all   

I have heard it said that jelly dinosaurs are very good for doms :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom

Beklet said:


> Warmup bar x 15, 40kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 9
> 
> 60kg x 11,10,10 (changed weight as there was no way I was getting 3 more sets at 70kg to parallel, however in hindsight think maybe I should have done another, heavier warm up set. Ah well, we live and learn, will go for the 70 next week)


Sounds like a good session to me Beks... although I do agree that you should do another warm up with a heavier weight to get the cns and muscles geared up for the big lift... perhaps bar, 40 then 55 then 70... I reckon you could have done at least another set of 70... cmon... cmoooonnnn.... :thumb: :thumb : good work out though... see you sunday... wooo hooooo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Blooming heck which journal are we on???? :confused1:

I like those bosu leg raise things they hit abs jst right :thumbup1: Unfortunately my gym dnt have such a thing so have to make do with old chair style job that wobbles 

Agree you should be doing DL challenge missus but I said that to u already


----------



## Jem

She could just go for 'the one' as per me and you ? - cannot see that happening though somehow pmsl :lol:

How about upping the ante and doing the 100 Beks :thumb:

I dont have a posh BOSU captain's chair neither - think mine was salvaged from a shipwreck ...

Any good with Visio Beks ?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> She could just go for 'the one' as per me and you ? - cannot see that happening though somehow pmsl :lol:
> 
> How about upping the ante and doing the 100 Beks :thumb:
> 
> *Sod that......my shoulder is hurting now - deads would rip it out of its socket!! *
> 
> I dont have a posh BOSU captain's chair neither - think mine was salvaged from a shipwreck ...
> 
> Any good with Visio Beks ?


With what???



Zara-Leoni said:


> Blooming heck which journal are we on???? :confused1:
> 
> *I know, it's not right is it? Straight sets, bit of cardio and ab work...think I need a lie down.....* :laugh:
> 
> I like those bosu leg raise things they hit abs jst right :thumbup1: Unfortunately my gym dnt have such a thing so have to make do with old chair style job that wobbles
> 
> Agree you should be doing DL challenge missus but I said that to u already


No bloody chance - I'd proper injure myself! Not good just before a holiday of heavy drinking and steep cliffs......



Greyphantom said:


> Sounds like a good session to me Beks... although I do agree that you should do another warm up with a heavier weight to get the cns and muscles geared up for the big lift... perhaps bar, 40 then 55 then 70... I reckon you could have done at least another set of 70... cmon... cmoooonnnn.... :thumb: :thumb : good work out though... see you sunday... wooo hooooo


Cheers - yes I shall bear that in mind for next week. As for Sunday, I'll be the one with blonde dreads and a bag of jelly dinosaurs trying to hide in the corner..... :lol:



Linny said:


> Bex try to stop letting the squats get to you, change it around. After my fall I'm terrified so now I fck my legs up on 3 other exercises until I'm gonna puke then finish off on squats. You've have already burnt them out so the weight will be dropped anyway. :thumbup1:


I know I know - the fear is receding, just need more confidence - I have Fear of Deads now :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Chris1

How many journals do we have going on here at once?? I'm well confuddled now!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> I know I know - the fear is receding, just need more confidence - I have Fear of Deads now :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Why you got the fear?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> How many journals do we have going on here at once?? I'm well confuddled now!


Aye me an' all..... lol


----------



## Beklet

So, to today. Was an interesting day. Was gonna drop carbs so I wasn;t all bloated tomorrow, so to that end I had a 3 egg omelette and a mug of coffee for breakfast.

Unfortunately someone at work had a birthday and brought in cake...then I was going to lunch and saw the best man who insisted on buying me a proper fat bastard breakfast, and I had extra bubble and squeak :tongue:

Back to work then to sort out the dress trauma - got the bride in her dress so everyone's happy. Then to the gym.....

10 mins cardio

RC work - inner and outer rotations and stuff.

Now the bollocking begins......

Incline dumbbell press (ALL the benches and chest press machines were busy)

Warm up 12kg x 10, 16kg x 10

20kg x 11,10,10,9 - was tempted to try the 22s but no way was I going to get those up my whatever sodding muscle it is that I've hurt was coplaining lots but I got a decent ROM 

Bench press machine (ugh, but everything else was busy still)

15kg each side x 11, 10, 10

Dips

12kg assistance x 9,9,8

Pec deck

33kg x 13

35.5kg x 12, 11

Crunches on gay ball thing 3 x 20

Got home and flat has been tidied which is nice. An evening of eating, a long hot bath, trying to master false eyelashes and false nails and watching crap telly awaits :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> She could just go for 'the one' as per me and you ? - cannot see that happening though somehow pmsl :lol:
> 
> How about upping the ante and doing the 100 Beks :thumb:
> 
> *I dont have a posh BOSU captain's chair neither - think mine was salvaged from a shipwreck ...*
> 
> Any good with Visio Beks ?


haha along with ours then. Think ours work so well as the core gets double the workout trying not to wobble the chair as you lift your legs


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> How many journals do we have going on here at once?? I'm well confuddled now!


Just the one - Hackskii merged them both 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Why you got the fear?


Because last time I did them (a poxy 85kg I might add) I went all faint and nearly passed out :cursing:


----------



## Chris1

That is seriously good DB pressing there Bek.

There is a guy on here that walks round like he is the Mac daddy. he can't do 22kg's.

Very impressed with that one girl, very impressed. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> That is seriously good DB pressing there Bek.
> 
> There is a guy on here that walks round like he is the Mac daddy. he can't do 22kg's.
> 
> Very impressed with that one girl, very impressed. :thumb:


Ha ha cheers hun - I've done 28kg for flat bench - spotted by people on this board who can back it up lol but not for ages - tbh if I had a spotter tonight, I'd have gone for the 22s, even if i could only do 7 or 8, but I'd never have been able to get them up on my own


----------



## Chris1

Well why didn't you ask someone to spot you then you melon!!!!

Jeez, any guy in there right mind would give there arm to get in there.

I know I would. If you dare tell me it is because you feel nervous asking people blah blah blah, we're going to be having serious words when I next see you!!!!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> So, to today. Was an interesting day. Was gonna drop carbs so I wasn;t all bloated tomorrow, so to that end I had a 3 egg omelette and a mug of coffee for breakfast.
> 
> Unfortunately someone at work had a birthday and brought in cake...then I was going to lunch and saw the best man who insisted on buying me a proper fat bastard breakfast, and I had extra *bubble and squeak* :tongue:
> 
> *OMFG not had that for years - I WANT it now :laugh:*
> 
> Back to work then to sort out the dress trauma - got the bride in her dress so everyone's happy. Then to the gym.....
> 
> 10 mins cardio
> 
> RC work - inner and outer rotations and stuff.
> 
> Now the bollocking begins......
> 
> Incline dumbbell press (ALL the benches and chest press machines were busy)
> 
> Warm up 12kg x 10, 16kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 11,10,10,9 - was tempted to try the 22s but no way was I going to get those up my whatever sodding muscle it is that I've hurt was coplaining lots but I got a decent ROM
> 
> *Please tell me that is not per d/bell ? *
> 
> Bench press machine (ugh, but everything else was busy still)
> 
> 15kg each side x 11, 10, 10
> 
> Dips
> 
> 12kg assistance x 9,9,8
> 
> *Wish I had one of these machines - that gym is well posh *
> 
> *Bosu chairs and assisted dips * :confused1:
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> 33kg x 13
> 
> 35.5kg x 12, 11
> 
> Crunches on gay ball thing 3 x 20
> 
> Got home and flat has been tidied which is nice. An evening of eating, a long hot bath, trying to master false eyelashes
> 
> *[good luck with that one !]*
> 
> and false nails and watching crap telly awaits :thumb: :rockon:


*That's a feckin brilliant session *

*Enjoy your weekend* :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha along with ours then. Think ours work so well as the core gets double the workout trying not to wobble the chair as you lift your legs


Yeah pfft who needs a posh gym...pampering is just hampering

I have abs of steel from mine :confused1: ...not :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Well why didn't you ask someone to spot you then you melon!!!!
> 
> Jeez, any guy in there right mind would give there arm to get in there.
> 
> I know I would. *If you dare tell me it is because you feel nervous asking people blah blah blah, we're going to be having serious words when I next see you!!!!*


 *cough* Who, me???? :rolleye: :blush:



Jem said:


> *That's a feckin brilliant session *
> 
> *Enjoy your weekend* :thumb:


Ha ha thanks and yes, it was 20kg per dumbbell.....


----------



## Chris1

Girl. seriously, get over this self confidence issue.

What was the first thing that I said to Zara when you got out the car!!!

You paint this picture of yourself, and then when you turned up I nearly fell over. Any man in the world would be fighting himself to get in there and spot you.

You give me cr*p about my self-confidence and you have a lot more going for you than I do, trust me, I've seen it.

We'll have no more excuses round these parts missy, otherwise no pics for you 

Consider yourself spanked! :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yeah pfft who needs a posh gym...pampering is just hampering
> 
> I have abs of steel from mine :confused1: ...not :laugh:


haha my allegedly "genetically gifted abs" come from a sneaky wee exercise i showed my mate tonight and it nearly killed him :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Girl. seriously, get over this self confidence issue.
> 
> *What was the first thing that I said to Zara when you got out the car!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> You paint this picture of yourself, and then when you turned up I nearly fell over. Any man in the world would be fighting himself to get in there and spot you.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> You give me cr*p about my self-confidence and you have a lot more going for you than I do, trust me, I've seen it.
> 
> We'll have no more excuses round these parts missy, otherwise no pics for you
> 
> Consider yourself spanked! :tongue:


He did :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha my allegedly "genetically gifted abs" come from a sneaky wee exercise i showed my mate tonight and it nearly killed him :lol:


Tease 

Care to share ? :whistling: I could use all the help I can get - even if it does kill me off - at least I could have an open coffin with a bikini on :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Girl. seriously, get over this self confidence issue.
> 
> What was the first thing that I said to Zara when you got out the car!!!
> 
> You paint this picture of yourself, and then when you turned up I nearly fell over. Any man in the world would be fighting himself to get in there and spot you.
> 
> You give me cr*p about my self-confidence and you have a lot more going for you than I do, trust me, I've seen it.
> 
> We'll have no more excuses round these parts missy, otherwise no pics for you
> 
> Consider yourself spanked! :tongue:


Oops...... :blush:

Hang on...... I DO NOT HAVE MORE GOING FOR ME THAN YOU!!! Stop it!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> haha my allegedly "genetically gifted abs" come from a sneaky wee exercise i showed my mate tonight and it nearly killed him :lol:


Tell....

Nails are evil - have spent last hour feeling vaguely high from cyano and I can no longer type or do anything much......Zara how do you put up with it? They'll look nice when painted though...:laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> So, to today. Was an interesting day. Was gonna drop carbs so I wasn;t all bloated tomorrow, so to that end I had a 3 egg omelette and a mug of coffee for breakfast.
> 
> Unfortunately someone at work had a birthday and brought in cake...then I was going to lunch and saw the best man who insisted on buying me a proper fat bastard breakfast, and I had extra bubble and squeak :tongue:
> 
> Back to work then to sort out the dress trauma - got the bride in her dress so everyone's happy. Then to the gym.....
> 
> 10 mins cardio
> 
> RC work - inner and outer rotations and stuff.
> 
> Now the bollocking begins......
> 
> Incline dumbbell press (ALL the benches and chest press machines were busy)
> 
> Warm up 12kg x 10, 16kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 11,10,10,9 - was tempted to try the 22s but no way was I going to get those up my whatever sodding muscle it is that I've hurt was coplaining lots but I got a decent ROM
> 
> Bench press machine (ugh, but everything else was busy still)
> 
> 15kg each side x 11, 10, 10
> 
> Dips
> 
> 12kg assistance x 9,9,8
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> 33kg x 13
> 
> 35.5kg x 12, 11
> 
> Crunches on gay ball thing 3 x 20
> 
> Got home and flat has been tidied which is nice. An evening of eating, a long hot bath, trying to master false eyelashes and false nails and watching crap telly awaits :thumb: :rockon:


I like the workout, was the machine one of them incline ones?

Do you lean forwards, elbows out for dips?

I'd stick to the db flat bench, you seem very strong on it, for a girl:lol:awaits flaming

Hmm, 3 breakfasts:thumb:

Like I said to Jem, spanks all round:bounce:

PMSL at the self confidence speech from Chris, Kettle and pot come to mind:rolleyes:

Wedding tomorrow?? Have a good day:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> I like the workout, was the machine one of them incline ones?
> 
> Do you lean forwards, elbows out for dips?
> 
> I'd stick to the db flat bench, you seem very strong on it, for a girl:lol:awaits flaming
> 
> *Machine was a flat bench machine...yes I do and db bench was incline....*
> 
> Hmm, 3 breakfasts:thumb:
> 
> *The fat one was at 1pm...*
> 
> Like I said to Jem, spanks all round:bounce:
> 
> PMSL at the self confidence speech from Chris, Kettle and pot come to mind:rolleyes:
> 
> *Indeed *
> 
> Wedding tomorrow?? Have a good day:thumbup1:


Thanks, will do x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Tease
> 
> *Care to share ?* :whistling: I could use all the help I can get - even if it does kill me off - at least I could have an open coffin with a bikini on :lol:





Beklet said:


> *Tell....*
> 
> Nails are evil - have spent last hour feeling vaguely high from cyano and I can no longer type or do anything much......Zara how do you put up with it? They'll look nice when painted though...:laugh:


Combined leg extension/dumbell pullovers on bench.... they in my journal. 10kg dumbell, legs never touch bench - bring dumbell up and over to touch knees. Dont lower dumbell down low behind head.... when arms go back dont let dumbell go lower than bench. When they start getting easy (eg 4 sets of 25 is no longer hard) then as dumbell meets knees, squeeze and lift glutes up slightly off bench and you will feel it more in lower abs. :thumbup1:

What the hell is cyano? Whatever it is I dont use it lol 

My products are expensive but very good. No fumes and very safe


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> What the hell is cyano? Whatever it is I dont use it lol
> 
> My products are expensive but very good. No fumes and very safe


Cyanoacrylate - aka superglue :lol:

I'm sure, but you weren't able to do them :crying:

It's only for a day lol I'll spend Sunday morning soaking my nails in acetone......:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Cyanoacrylate - aka superglue :lol:
> 
> I'm sure, but you weren't able to do them :crying:
> 
> It's only for a day lol I'll spend Sunday morning soaking my nails in acetone......:laugh:


I know..... sorry about that was a bit buggery bollox :sad:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> I know..... sorry about that was a bit buggery bollox :sad:


Ah one day I'll get them done.... :thumb:


----------



## winger

necktapeckta said:


> hackski takes it in the behind


You mis spelled Hackskii.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> You mis spelled Hackskii.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

ps would appear I am outta reps.... owe ya


----------



## Beklet

Ugh the stress starts here.......nails are a pain and I have to shower and dress....need to buy a card, go do the groom's make up and hair (yes, really!)

Then to the hotel to do the brides make up then my own.....eek!

Then there's the wedding, and the worlds most hideous vindictive aunt who we're all waiting to say something so we can throw her in the river :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Have a good day Beks and will see you tomorrow so you can regale us with tales of the splendour of the day... or the total wipe out... you going to be all dressed up for us too???


----------



## Beklet

Greyphantom said:


> Have a good day Beks and will see you tomorrow so you can regale us with tales of the splendour of the day... or the total wipe out... you going to be all dressed up for us too???


Splendour? Lol I'm a bridesmaid for my ex...doesn't get more Jeremy Kyle than that!!!!

Dressed up? Not bloody likely! :lol: Complete slob, me


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Have fun!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Wedding was good - will be expecting 200 pic of me on Facebook soon looking a total pillock.....:laugh:

Drank lots and managed to stay sober but my biggest achievement had to be lasting all day and night (including 2 hours of dancing to goth and heavy metal) in high heels :thumb:

My feet are a bit sore today though......lol

Now I'm about to get ready and watch the gun show...I have jelly dinosaurs and by the time I get there I will be proper hungry!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Wedding was good - will be expecting 200 pic of me on Facebook soon looking a total pillock.....:laugh:
> 
> Drank lots and managed to stay sober but my biggest achievement had to be lasting all day and night (including 2 hours of dancing to goth and heavy metal) in high heels :thumb:
> 
> My feet are a bit sore today though......lol
> 
> Now I'm about to get ready and watch the gun show...I have jelly dinosaurs and by the time I get there I will be proper hungry!!!


Haha glad you enjoyed yourself chick.... ach well you can sit down most of today so feet will get a chance to recover :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Beklet said:


> Wedding was good - will be expecting 200 *pic of me on Facebook *soon looking a total pillock.....:laugh:


you mean those ones showing you with ILS... lmao...

Zara... unfortunately we had to stand for quite a lot of the show... poor Beks...


----------



## Beklet

Greyphantom said:


> you mean those ones showing you with ILS... lmao...
> 
> Zara... unfortunately we had to stand for quite a lot of the show... poor Beks...


Ha ha there are only a couple, thankfully!!!!

I did indeed - not good :sad:

Well after a hectic weekend of stress, panic and not eating nearly enough (what sort of nightclub doesn't even sell nuts FFS had to resort to jelly dinosaurs), I felt utterly wiped out yesterday. So bad in fact that even going to the gym was an immense effort. Felt so tired and lethargic, weights were not an option (had one of those delightful headaches that just gets unbearable as soon as you try to lift anything, including your head :cursing: )

Managed 45 mins of low-medium intensity cardio - worked up a sweat despite the air con so I feel as if I did something.

Feel better today so will be going to the gym this afternoon, as I have to pick up the cat's meds too......still packing for Whitby and can't forget my gym kit!!! Have a loaf of bread to eat before we go unless I can palm it off on the catsitter :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

You did better than I - got home at 8.30 and had KFC! Awesome skills!

Nice to finally meet you BTW


----------



## Beklet

Kate1976 said:


> You did better than I - got home at 8.30 and had KFC! Awesome skills!
> 
> Nice to finally meet you BTW


You too - despite being totally dwarfed - was impressed by your sis's knuckle crunching skills though :lol:


----------



## Chris1

:crying: I wanna meet you again Bek


----------



## winger

I want to watch.


----------



## Chris1

High five??


----------



## winger

I should be by five. He he.

Chris you are the best and so are you Beks.


----------



## Chris1

:wub: I could never hope to cross swords with a finer knight xxx


----------



## winger

My dagger against your long sword hardly sounds fair does it?


----------



## Chris1

Lol, I wish, I bet your packing a full on broadsword down there


----------



## TH0R

I have a pen knife


----------



## Chris1

Swiss or regular?


----------



## winger

Mines exactly like a battle axe only way smaller with hair. Lol


----------



## Beklet

Pics please lads :thumb:

Well...today's back workout was a disaster :ban:

Just could not get into it - Fear of Deads well and truly entrenched, this is not good. Felt an utter failure this week....didn't even manage my sets. In light of this I have given myself a good talking to and next weeks back session will consist entirely of deadlifts - until I can't physically do any more, in fact. :cursing:

Cardio 15 mins

Deads

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg 2 x 5 WTF? Ridiculous, and wimpy - no matter whether I used chalk or gloves, it was bloody painful. THink I need my callouses back and to buy some straps :sad:

Strop well and truly on as the assisted pullup machine and cable all in use.....

Pulldowns

47kg x 12,11,10

Wide grip cable row (actually I really liked these - had to use a lower weight but I really felt it it my back)

47kg x 10,10,9

Hammer curls (EZ bar, preacher machine and cable bars all in use FFS)

12kg x 12,11,10

EZ bar cable curls (Can't do straight bar - just don't bend that way!)

12.5kg 2x12

Ugh. :crying:

I'm on holiday from tomorrow. Hopefuly the rest will do me good, as will the change in scenery. Will still train while I'm away though exercises dependent on equipment in gym - it's a small gym but I should be OK 

Had trauma with catsitter as plans had changed without my knowledge is all sorted now though.......


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Pics please lads :thumb:
> 
> Well...today's back workout was a disaster :ban:
> 
> Just could not get into it - Fear of Deads well and truly entrenched, this is not good. Felt an utter failure this week....didn't even manage my sets. In light of this I have given myself a good talking to and next weeks back session will consist entirely of deadlifts - until I can't physically do any more, in fact. :cursing:
> 
> Cardio 15 mins
> 
> Deads
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 5
> 
> 70kg 2 x 5 WTF? Ridiculous, and wimpy - no matter whether I used chalk or gloves, it was bloody painful. THink I need my callouses back and to buy some straps :sad:
> 
> Strop well and truly on as the assisted pullup machine and cable all in use.....
> 
> Pulldowns
> 
> 47kg x 12,11,10
> 
> Wide grip cable row (actually I really liked these - had to use a lower weight but I really felt it it my back)
> 
> 47kg x 10,10,9
> 
> Hammer curls (EZ bar, preacher machine and cable bars all in use FFS)
> 
> 12kg x 12,11,10
> 
> EZ bar cable curls (Can't do straight bar - just don't bend that way!)
> 
> 12.5kg 2x12
> 
> Ugh. :crying:
> 
> I'm on holiday from tomorrow. Hopefuly the rest will do me good, as will the change in scenery. Will still train while I'm away though exercises dependent on equipment in gym - it's a small gym but I should be OK
> 
> Had trauma with catsitter as plans had changed without my knowledge is all sorted now though.......


Beks what are you like :lol: I think we have all got a bit hung up on the deads because of that bloody thread :cursing: I was not assed before, was happy with 60 for reps being my max and didnt care to push the boat out further but now I am wanting to do more ....do not fear ! tel stopped me in my tracks and told me to chill out until the 6 weeks are up then it's time to up the weight

[but I will still try 70s on friday probably, and report back]

I just think you worry too much - CHILL OOT !

so long as the kitties are sorted and you are packed then nowts the bother pet !

Enjoy the break ...but train hard


----------



## Kate1976

Have a great break Bek


----------



## Beklet

Cheers Jem have to admit i was pretty happy doing my own thing on deads and i used to really enjoy back day. Luckily now i'm here just have my phone so only check a few threads . . . Got here just after lunch had steak and ale pie, mushy peas and a couple of chips. Now chilling with a cup of tea and a wagon wheel. This evening i'm off to try on and hopefully buy a zombie corset complete with false eyes lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Pics please lads :thumb:
> 
> Well...today's back workout was a disaster :ban:
> 
> Just could not get into it - Fear of Deads well and truly entrenched, this is not good. Felt an utter failure this week....didn't even manage my sets. In light of this I have given myself a good talking to and next weeks back session will consist entirely of deadlifts - until I can't physically do any more, in fact. :cursing:
> 
> Cardio 15 mins
> 
> Deads
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 5
> 
> 70kg 2 x 5 WTF? Ridiculous, and wimpy - no matter whether I used chalk or gloves, it was bloody painful. THink I need my callouses back and to buy some straps :sad:
> 
> Strop well and truly on as the assisted pullup machine and cable all in use.....
> 
> Pulldowns
> 
> 47kg x 12,11,10
> 
> Wide grip cable row (actually I really liked these - had to use a lower weight but I really felt it it my back)
> 
> 47kg x 10,10,9
> 
> Hammer curls (EZ bar, preacher machine and cable bars all in use FFS)
> 
> 12kg x 12,11,10
> 
> EZ bar cable curls (Can't do straight bar - just don't bend that way!)
> 
> 12.5kg 2x12
> 
> Ugh. :crying:
> 
> I'm on holiday from tomorrow. Hopefuly the rest will do me good, as will the change in scenery. Will still train while I'm away though exercises dependent on equipment in gym - it's a small gym but I should be OK
> 
> Had trauma with catsitter as plans had changed without my knowledge is all sorted now though.......


Bek seriously.... whats the story with the fear...???? You were fine before??

The rest of you back workout is strong so you have the physical strength doll....

Is it the weight or your hands/grip thats stressing you? Or is it a mental issue?

I've started using straps but tbh am not using them for deads as am finding the under/overhand grip more comfortable despite the discussion about them unbalancing shoulder girdle etc.... for now anyway my grip is fine. TBH what I AM finding them useful for is stuff like single arm DB rows where I normally struggle to hold the weight in one hand.... they prove a godsend there.

I own gloves but I've never used them  Only think I can think if its grip thats stressing you is that if I remember right you have tiny hands? In which case straps may indeed be the thing?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi hun, hope you enjoy your holiday, im sure the rest will good x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Deadlift fear reps! Beks, the fear is natural, the fact you DLed anyway is impressive. Don't beat yourself up. You're tiny so that makes them even more impressive.


----------



## Chris1

:wub:


----------



## Beklet

Cheers people. It is my grip that goes. I have grips which are ace on dumbbell rows and shrugs but not on deads. No idea why. Felt a bit better yesterday took a bloke to gym with me and he struggled with my weights lol.

5 min warm up

Dumbbell press 7kg x 10, 12kg x 8 16kg x 8,7 15kg x 9,9

One arm lateral raise 7kg x 12,10,10

Cable rear delt thing 1 plate x 14 2 plates x 9,8 then skullcrushers 25kg 3x10 and one arm pressdowns 2 plates x 15, 3 plates x 10


----------



## Jem

Hi chick hope you are ok

Good job on slogging the poor bloke to death !

Nice weights too ! Mine are going up ...slowly x


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Hi chick hope you are ok
> 
> Good job on slogging the poor bloke to death !
> 
> Nice weights too ! Mine are going up ...*slowly* x


Fecking slowly:cursing:

Perhaps if you did as instructed and stopped changing the routine, cut down on

cardio, then they would go up faster.

As they are there still going up at a decent rate:rolleyes:

I now know the meaning of "Give me strength":cursing:

Nice workout Beks, I was gonna suggest something but i'll save it for when your

back in your own gym:thumbup1:

x

Tel


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Fecking slowly:cursing:
> 
> Perhaps if you did as instructed and stopped changing the routine, cut down on
> 
> cardio, then they would go up faster.
> 
> As they are there still going up at a decent rate:rolleyes:
> 
> I now know the meaning of "Give me strength":cursing:
> 
> Nice workout Beks, I was gonna suggest something but i'll save it for when your
> 
> back in your own gym:thumbup1:
> 
> x
> 
> Tel


Chill oot man ! I did as instructed tonight and deffed the bloke ...was in a feckin foul mood and was best left to my own devices ...

typing up when I can be bothered ok


----------



## dmcc

Training whilst on holiday? That's dedication.


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Chill oot man ! I did as instructed tonight and deffed the bloke ...was in a feckin foul mood and was best left to my own devices ...
> 
> typing up when I can be bothered ok


You need de-stressing:whistling:

Edit: sorry for hijack Beks


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> You need de-stressing:whistling:
> 
> Edit: sorry for hijack Beks


someone said the same thing in a text today funnily enough - it's amazing how good you men are at offering to relieve stress  :laugh: 

Erm where are you Beks - not having too much fun I hope !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> someone said the same thing in a text today funnily enough - it's amazing how good you men are at offering to relieve stress  :laugh:
> 
> *Erm where are you Beks *- not having too much fun I hope !


Probably de-stressing:lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lol i've just been in a cocktail bar getting smashed now it a goth club night . . Trained legs today. Leg press too light did full stack did full stack on leg ext too but only for 5 just to see if i could. Will post it up when i'm sober. Pizza later i am such a fat Bastard pmsl! Chris you are a git. Place full of lovely seabrooks crisps and i can't have any!


----------



## Chris1

Ha ha, you damn right I haven't forgotten that challenge.

Think we should up the game. First one to break has to perform a certain act to the other :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Bump for some Nurofen :lol: :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

every time I check in here theres more posts about you getting smashed beks. not good.


----------



## TH0R

vsideboy said:


> every time I check in here theres more posts about you getting smashed beks. not good.


Oops, nail on head time:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha i was ok last night. Had sobered up by midnight! Ok leg day after warm up. Needed help adjusting leg press Cheeky bloke in gym said i looked strong so put it on 30kg . . Did 10 it was a bit light . . Then 60kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 125kg x 10 150kg 2 x10

Sldl about 40kg x 10 50kg 3x10

Leg ext no idea on weights did 3 sets of 10 10 9 at increasing weight then 5 on full stack.

Did couple sets leg curls but machine was weird. Calf raises 3x10 110kg still have welts on my shoulders from the pads. Day off today we're off to build a sandcastle


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Ha ha i was ok last night. Had sobered up by midnight! Ok leg day after warm up. Needed help adjusting leg press Cheeky bloke in gym said i looked strong so put it on 30kg . . Did 10 it was a bit light . . Then 60kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 125kg x 10 150kg 2 x10
> 
> Sldl about 40kg x 10 50kg 3x10
> 
> Leg ext no idea on weights did 3 sets of 10 10 9 at increasing weight then 5 on full stack.
> 
> Did couple sets leg curls but machine was weird. Calf raises 3x10 110kg still have welts on my shoulders from the pads. Day off today *we're* off to build a sandcastle


Hmm, sounds promising, cardio later? :whistling:


----------



## winger

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, sounds promising, cardio later? :whistling:


That's my kind of cardio. Does two minutes count as cardio? :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

winger said:


> That's my kind of cardio. Does two minutes count as cardio? :confused1:


Depends if slow twitch or fast twitch muscle is used, sounds like your twitching

too fast:lol:


----------



## winger

tel3563 said:


> Depends if slow twitch or fast twitch muscle is used, sounds like your twitching
> 
> too fast:lol:


LOL.

Fast slow, fast fast slow....twitch.


----------



## Jem

Bump for sandcastle pics pmsl !


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Calf raises 3x10 110kg still have welts on my shoulders from the pads.


Yeah annoyed me that, so I just do standing calf raise using 1 leg at a time, then the weight cn be dropped and doesn't do as much damage to your shoulders then.


----------



## Beklet

Weekend has been good. Massive pizza mountain is testament to that lol. Didn't get to gym today but did cardio, namely walking up all 199 of the abbey steps then up and down the evil slope to the pier. Dancing tonight no corsetry to hinder me either . .


----------



## Beklet

Back from Whitby, it was good, slightly marred by coming home to find the lodger's motorbike has been nicked form a supposedly secure garage that only residents can get into..... :cursing:

As it happens, we rang the police, it had been recovered, but no idea what state it's in...

Back to the gym tonight......eek


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Back from Whitby, it was good, slightly marred by coming home to find the lodger's motorbike has been nicked form a supposedly secure garage that only residents can get into..... :cursing:
> 
> As it happens, we rang the police, it had been recovered, but no idea what state it's in...
> 
> Back to the gym tonight......eek


Good to have you back honey - Have missed your training sessions on here - so come on back to it :laugh:

Hopefully the bike will be ok

Is he your fella as well or just the lodger 

Oh seen the reps thing ? Funny !

xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Good to have you back honey - Have missed your training sessions on here - so come on back to it :laugh:
> 
> Hopefully the bike will be ok
> 
> Is he your fella as well or just the lodger
> 
> Oh seen the reps thing ? Funny !
> 
> xx


Aye, I forgot on Monday, and didn't have time yesterday........

He's the lodger with benefits lol 

I've seen something about it, not read much yet still trying to do boring mundane crap like giving the housing association who own the garage an absolute rocket, paying council tax, repairing hair etc. Might put up a couple of pics, like of the creepiest corset in the world, ever (my friend made it - has casts of her ears, and two glass eyes in it )


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Aye, I forgot on Monday, and didn't have time yesterday........
> 
> He's the lodger with benefits lol
> 
> *Ha I want one of those - he tidied the house and made tea the other day didnt he ? * :thumb: * you my lady, have it sussed * :tongue:
> 
> I've seen something about it, not read much yet still trying to do boring mundane crap like giving the housing association who own the garage an absolute rocket, paying council tax, repairing hair etc. Might put up a couple of pics, like of the creepiest corset in the world, ever (my friend made it - has casts of her ears, and two glass eyes in it )


*Love the new avi Beks wowsers you look amazing in it * :thumbup1: * the hair is cool !*

*Yes pics are needed please after that gorgeous description * :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Love the new avi Beks wowsers you look amazing in it * :thumbup1: * the hair is cool !*
> 
> *Yes pics are needed please after that gorgeous description * :beer:


Ha ha ta it's getting on my wick now though - will take it out at the weekend for a couple of weeks.....

OK, first pic is me and my friend Kylie, second is Kylie licking the eyeballs.....


----------



## Jem

Pmsl she manages to make it look erotic ...your life is way more interesting than mine ! Was it a party ?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Pmsl she manages to make it look erotic ...your life is way more interesting than mine ! Was it a party ?


Nope it was the Whitby Goth Weekend........much alcohol, pizza and bakery goods consumed, as well as Whitby Cod and a Grunt, Gobble and Zoom Coo pie


----------



## winger

Nice pics and nice avatar Bek.


----------



## dmcc

LOVE the new avatar. Rawr.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> LOVE the new avatar. Rawr.


 :thumb:

Bleh, PMT (incorporating lower back pain, throbbing headache and major fatigue) and a crap day at work, not to mention thieving scrotes and having to recover said bike blah blah blah seems to have resulted in an unintentional week off the gym...... :sad:

It'll probably do me good, tbh.

The boss's boss is in tomorrow, he's a cretin of the highest order and providing the headache goes, I'll have enough temper to power through a workout.....


----------



## Beklet

Still here, still alive. Friday's gym session was so awful I'm not even going to put it down. I didn't finish it, I got The Fear for everything. I was so p1ssed off at myself I stomped into the changing rooms and nearly had a full on blubbering hissy fit....

Partly this was from being daft enough to get on the scales before I trained, and partly from frustration.

Girl who works behind counter came in to check changing rooms, asked me if I was OK, then said 'Oh my god, you've lost loads of weight!'

Except I haven't, I've put on almost half a stone 

But she seemed convinced my ar5e looked tighter, but it did cheer me up a bit.

Annoyed me because I'd spent all day at work feeling quite motivated. One thing a week away eating crap does is make you crave fruit and salad when you get back!

Need to get to gym today, but cramp in my back is not making it easy - all those gits who tell you exercise is good for girly cramps has obviously never tried to do deadlifts or squats while their lower back is having a fit all of it's own... :cursing:

Will dose myself up on painkillers, wait till after 2nd meal, and go for it..... :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## Jem

I like that smilie

I needed one the other day - virtual or real !

Beks, Beks, Beks SCALES woman ! You know what I'm going to say so I wont because I did the same thing this morning :laugh:

You should know whether she is the type to blow smoke up yer ass - if shes not then well done ! People do notice more than you would yourself blah blah ...you know all this

But....how the fook did you manage it after a week of junk :confused1: :cursing: :ban:

Must have been the hills 

Get back into the training girlie - arent you doing the Beds show ? At least you have some quality muscle - at this rate I'll be feckin Olive Oyl on stage :lol: :lol: :lol: so you have an advantage. Forget the heels - just get on the stage ! Aim for something :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I like that smilie
> 
> I needed one the other day - virtual or real !
> 
> *THe smiley is good, and exactly how I felt!*
> 
> Beks, Beks, Beks SCALES woman ! You know what I'm going to say so I wont because I did the same thing this morning :laugh:
> 
> *I know, but I need to know my weight, plus my BF level so I know what a truly fat bastard I am!*
> 
> You should know whether she is the type to blow smoke up yer ass - if shes not then well done ! People do notice more than you would yourself blah blah ...you know all this
> 
> *Yeah yeah but it's not likely, is it? :laugh:*
> 
> But....how the fook did you manage it after a week of junk :confused1: :cursing: :ban:
> 
> Must have been the hills
> 
> *I dunno. I trained legs and delts while I was there and the weights weren't amazing (leg press only went up to 150kg), so have no idea. The weight was definitely pizza, quiche and Black Sheep Bitter induced......*
> 
> Get back into the training girlie - arent you doing the Beds show ? At least you have some quality muscle - at this rate I'll be feckin Olive Oyl on stage :lol: :lol: :lol: so you have an advantage. Forget the heels - just get on the stage ! Aim for something :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Hmmmm.....When it was announced, I had a vague idea to do the Bedford UKBFF show in June, despite the fact it's the day after a wedding in Nottingham.....then I went to the Hercules, looked at the Bodyfitness class, thought I wasn't nearly dainty enough, then saw the Physique winner, Lisa Cross, and the girl who came second and thought 'I have no bloody chance!' 

As for the Beds and Herts - I've not made a decision yet. To compete even in Figure (and I've been told it's NABBA rules, not UKBFF, but still don't know whether it's Trained or Toned criteria), I have to be shot of around 3 stone for Toned, more for Trained....

It's something I will make a decision on early next year, but for now I'm trying to clean up and get more consistent.

As for Olive Oyl - hardly - and I don't know how much muscle I have underneath!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Hmmmm.....When it was announced, I had a vague idea to do the Bedford UKBFF show in June, despite the fact it's the day after a wedding in Nottingham.....then I went to the Hercules, looked at the Bodyfitness class, thought I wasn't nearly dainty enough, then saw the Physique winner, Lisa Cross, and the girl who came second and thought 'I have no bloody chance!'
> 
> As for the Beds and Herts - I've not made a decision yet. To compete even in Figure (and I've been told it's NABBA rules, not UKBFF, but still don't know whether it's Trained or Toned criteria), I have to be shot of around 3 stone for Toned, more for Trained....
> 
> It's something I will make a decision on early next year, but for now I'm trying to clean up and get more consistent.
> 
> As for Olive Oyl - hardly - and I don't know how much muscle I have underneath!


Well Beks before you make a decision please consider the fact that I am deeply fooked up with confidence issues hence the whole reason I got into this business in the first place. If I can make a stand and say yes to it then you can as well. As can Chris.

I have just added a new album of some very frank body shots [visible only to friends] so have a look at them and consider how much I too need to do before you say no please !

It is trained Nabba so you and zar prob know more about what this entails than I do - the rules dont tell you that much but I have them saved somewhere on the laptop. Trained is not good for me tbh - would have preferred toned I think ? :confused1: ? Tough titty the pics are up so I have to do it now to show improvements :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Well Beks before you make a decision please consider the fact that I am deeply fooked up with confidence issues hence the whole reason I got into this business in the first place. If I can make a stand and say yes to it then you can as well. As can Chris.
> 
> I have just added a new album of some very frank body shots [visible only to friends] so have a look at them and consider how much I too need to do before you say no please !
> 
> It is trained Nabba so you and zar prob know more about what this entails than I do - the rules dont tell you that much but I have them saved somewhere on the laptop. Trained is not good for me tbh - would have preferred toned I think ? :confused1: ? Tough titty the pics are up so I have to do it now to show improvements :thumb:


Will have a look at the pics. I'm off to a mates for tea and cake (or in my case, tea and protein flapjack, lol) :lol:

For Trained look at Malika (she's on here), also Rachael Grice and Kath Mullen - it's a lot to live up to! Having seen all these lovely ladies in the flesh, they have a fantastic shape offseason too - it's a lot to live up to!!!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Will have a look at the pics. I'm off to a mates for tea and cake (or in my case, tea and protein flapjack, lol) :lol:
> 
> For Trained look at Malika (she's on here), also Rachael Grice and Kath Mullen - it's a lot to live up to! Having seen all these lovely ladies in the flesh, they have a fantastic shape offseason too - it's a lot to live up to!!!


I have seen them :lol: Yep well baby steps !  

fook got no tea bags left - coffee for me and then the gym for cardio ...

Pm re pics when you get back x


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I have seen them :lol: Yep well baby steps !


Christ, I'm repeating myself!!!

Anyway..had a very quick look at your pics - very envious of the shape of your legs - being short and dumpy means mine aren't great - I think the progress pics I have on here are a few months old but nothing's changed apart from a slightly bigger belly.....

Only thing that jumps out is to grow some lats (something I have actually been blessed with lol :lol: ) but Tel's rows and stuff should sort that out :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Yes I had noticed your lats Beks ffs - I think I may have made slightly bitter and envious comments about them in the past ... :lol:

Lats

Waist

Tight stomach

Lose fat

Sure there are more

Biceps

Shoulders

.....not much to do really :thumb: No Problemo


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yes I had noticed your lats Beks ffs - I think I may have made slightly bitter and envious comments about them in the past ... :lol:
> 
> Lats
> 
> Waist
> 
> Tight stomach
> 
> Lose fat
> 
> Sure there are more
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> .....not much to do really :thumb: No Problemo


Argh the wrong pics are on there!!!! Was looking for the ones I put up but can't find them......they're on here somewhere.

I did however come across a workout I did on my birthday last year where I got loads of PBs. This year, my Christmas leg workout HAS to be better - check out the entry for 29/12/08....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Argh the wrong pics are on there!!!! Was looking for the ones I put up but can't find them......they're on here somewhere.
> 
> I did however come across a workout I did on my birthday last year where I got loads of PBs. This year, my Christmas leg workout HAS to be better - check out the entry for 29/12/08....


I hope you know that checklist I put on there was just what I need to achieve myself :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ok so leg workout xmas 2008 ...page ? give us a clue ....*trawling*

Found it

100kg squat wtf - whatever pmsl ...  :whistling: 

and pics tooo - I demand more:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dont get too caught up in "trained" "toned" figure.....

Figure is figure. Nabba just decided to confuse us as they added a new class (toned) and needed to name them differently.

Trained figure used to just be called figure and a lot of people still refer to it as such.... theres "toned figure" and "figure"

They had figure, and physique. In any other fed or independant show that has a figure class it will just be called "figure"

Toned figure is smaller and softer (in theory).

Physique is bigger and harder/leaner.

However evolution being what it is... NABBA seem to be going the route that the figure girls are doing toned and the physique girls are doing trained (mainly because they did away with the physique class). It doesnt mean that other shows will be like this.

Also, ffs, DO NOT compare yourself against rachael grice and malika zitouni etc.

Seriously girls have a word.... These 2 girls are universe and worlds winners... this is a first timers and novice show so lets have a little fvcking perspective here before I go all lecturing on your ass! 

Actually just read the posts again....

GIRLS.... THIS IS A NOVICE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The figure girls WILL NOT BE BIG.

I'd guess many will be natty, condition wont be of the highest standard.... why? Because it will be the FIRST SHOW for EVERYONE there.

EVERY person on that stage will just be starting out... you are not going to be standing up there alongside people who look like rachael and are shredded. It takes these girls years and years of training and competing to get that size and shape and perfect their prep and dieting skills to achieve that level of condition.

PLEASE stop stressing about it, this is the perfect show for you both.

Fvck it.

If you two do the diet etc I will come down from Scotland and sort you's out backstage with tan and bikinins and pump up etc to get you ready to go on stage etc... I'll help you as much as you want and need with anything between now and then from diet to supps to your last week getting water out and carb deplete/load etc if you want me to... (assuming you dont have someone lined up to do your diet/prep in which case i wont interfere) but you can have as much or as little of my time/help as you want to do it.

All I want in return is that you take a deep breath and JUST DO IT.


----------



## Beklet

At the gym right now but as for first timers and their condition . . Louise And Maxine? Lol.

Will update when i get back but had a decent back workout. Managed a good 110kg deadlift so feel like i'm back on it now. At long bloody last!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dont get too caught up in "trained" "toned" figure.....
> 
> Figure is figure. Nabba just decided to confuse us as they added a new class (toned) and needed to name them differently.
> 
> Trained figure used to just be called figure and a lot of people still refer to it as such.... theres "toned figure" and "figure"
> 
> They had figure, and physique. In any other fed or independant show that has a figure class it will just be called "figure"
> 
> Toned figure is smaller and softer (in theory).
> 
> Physique is bigger and harder/leaner.
> 
> However evolution being what it is... NABBA seem to be going the route that the figure girls are doing toned and the physique girls are doing trained (mainly because they did away with the physique class). It doesnt mean that other shows will be like this.
> 
> Also, ffs, DO NOT compare yourself against rachael grice and malika zitouni etc.
> 
> Seriously girls have a word.... These 2 girls are universe and worlds winners... this is a first timers and novice show so lets have a little fvcking perspective here before I go all lecturing on your ass!
> 
> Actually just read the posts again....
> 
> GIRLS.... THIS IS A NOVICE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The figure girls WILL NOT BE BIG.
> 
> *I bloody hope not.....*
> 
> I'd guess many will be natty, condition wont be of the highest standard.... why? Because it will be the FIRST SHOW for EVERYONE there.
> 
> *And what's wrong with natty????* :whistling:
> 
> EVERY person on that stage will just be starting out... you are not going to be standing up there alongside people who look like rachael and are shredded. It takes these girls years and years of training and competing to get that size and shape and perfect their prep and dieting skills to achieve that level of condition.
> 
> PLEASE stop stressing about it, this is the perfect show for you both.
> 
> *Hmmm as I pointed out before, the last 2 year's Bodyfitness winners I'm sure were in their first year of competing....I could be wrong though.*
> 
> Fvck it.
> 
> If you two do the diet etc I will come down from Scotland and sort you's out backstage with tan and bikinins and pump up etc to get you ready to go on stage etc... I'll help you as much as you want and need with anything between now and then from diet to supps to your last week getting water out and carb deplete/load etc if you want me to... (assuming you dont have someone lined up to do your diet/prep in which case i wont interfere) but you can have as much or as little of my time/help as you want to do it.
> 
> All I want in return is that you take a deep breath and JUST DO IT.


I will bear it in mind BUT given the colossal amount of fat I need to lose, I am waiting until the new year to see if it can be done. Meanwhile I'll be trying to clean up my diet and eat and train consistently to try and get a bit of a start on it.

Saying that, after doing a decent job all day, the boy tells me his mother is expecting us for dinner, and it's steak and chips..:eek:

I rarely eat chips anyway but it's not helping! It could have been worse, I was expecting pasta or something :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Anyhow, to the workout. Last week I decided that to get over The Fear, I would do deads, until I couldn't.

Did 10 mins of cardio, but deads plan was scuppered as there was no space, due to people actually doing some proper lifting today (clean and press - two of them! :lol: )

So, did a couple of warm up sets of assisted pullups then onto the lat pulldown

47kg x 12,10,10

54kg x 8

Deadlifts

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 4 (forearms starting to go)

100kg x 2

110kg x 1 - the 110 was better than the 100s, mainly because before I did it, I remembered that my feet should be UNDER the bar - D'oh!!!  I also held it at the top for 3 seconds....I possibly had a 120 in me but didn't want to risk a hernia for the sake of my ego :lol:

Wide grip pulley row (with EZ bar)

47kg 3 x 10

Wasn't losing my grip on the second set - realised I was actually losing a layer of skin....:laugh:

Dumbbell hammer curls

14kg x 10,9,8 (left forearm gave up on 2nd and 3rd sets)

Preacher curl machine

25kg x 10,10

Didn't have time for cardio really, but was starving so was good and had a PWO shake - forgot how sweet Build and Recover is and had real trouble getting it down! 

Not the best workout I've ever done, but it's not bad either, and means I seem to have my mojo back - hurrah!! :thumb:

Will try to remember to do abs tomorrow.


----------



## dmcc

Wooooooo deadlifts!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> At the gym right now but as for first timers and their condition . . Louise And Maxine? Lol.
> 
> Will update when i get back but had a decent back workout. Managed a good *110kg deadlift* so feel like i'm back on it now. At long bloody last!


Get in girl!!!!!!!! Thats the game!!!!! :thumb:

And as for 1st timers.... Yes.... you will always get the odd one who is awesome in their first year competing... but its not the norm so ffs girl stop freaking out about it!!!! These people are in the minority.

Like I wrote in Chris's journal.... you will get the odd person who has trained for years and is great etc but when they get on stage for the first time they will usually do their regional as chances are everybody already knows them and they'll be confident of a win.... and they are gonna want to do that in front of their home crowd.

Anyway you don't know what you're gonna be like dieted down yet and you have good amount of muscle and good proportions so hud yer wheesht..... 



Beklet said:


> Anyhow, to the workout. Last week I decided that to get over The Fear, I would do deads, until I couldn't.
> 
> Did 10 mins of cardio, but deads plan was scuppered as there was no space, due to people actually doing some proper lifting today (clean and press - two of them! :lol: )
> 
> So, did a couple of warm up sets of assisted pullups then onto the lat pulldown
> 
> 47kg x 12,10,10
> 
> 54kg x 8
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg x 5
> 
> 70kg x 5
> 
> 80kg x 5
> 
> 90kg x 4 (forearms starting to go)
> 
> 100kg x 2
> 
> 110kg x 1 - the 110 was better than the 100s, mainly because before I did it, I remembered that my feet should be UNDER the bar - D'oh!!!  I also held it at the top for 3 seconds....I possibly had a 120 in me but didn't want to risk a hernia for the sake of my ego :lol:
> 
> Wide grip pulley row (with EZ bar)
> 
> 47kg 3 x 10
> 
> Wasn't losing my grip on the second set - realised I was actually losing a layer of skin....:laugh:
> 
> Dumbbell hammer curls
> 
> 14kg x 10,9,8 (left forearm gave up on 2nd and 3rd sets)
> 
> Preacher curl machine
> 
> 25kg x 10,10
> 
> Didn't have time for cardio really, but was starving so was good and had a PWO shake - forgot how sweet Build and Recover is and had real trouble getting it down!
> 
> Not the best workout I've ever done, but it's not bad either, and means I seem to have my mojo back - hurrah!! :thumb:
> 
> Will try to remember to do abs tomorrow.


Fvcking awesome workout girl..... thats more like what I have come to expect from you!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get in girl!!!!!!!! Thats the game!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> And as for 1st timers.... Yes.... you will always get the odd one who is awesome in their first year competing... but its not the norm so ffs girl stop freaking out about it!!!! These people are in the minority.
> 
> Like I wrote in Chris's journal.... you will get the odd person who has trained for years and is great etc but when they get on stage for the first time they will usually do their regional as chances are everybody already knows them and they'll be confident of a win.... and they are gonna want to do that in front of their home crowd.
> 
> Anyway you don't know what you're gonna be like dieted down yet and you have good amount of muscle and good proportions so hud yer wheesht.....
> 
> *True, though it's not my shape that concerns me too much (apart from my lack of delts grrr) but the amount of fat I have to get off and how much muscle may well go with it *
> 
> Fvcking awesome workout girl..... thats more like what I have come to expect from you!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :rockon:


 :blush:

I do feel better for it.....


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Will try to remember to do abs tomorrow.


I've said that many times:lol:

Nice workout Beks


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> I've said that many times:lol:
> 
> Nice workout Beks


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Yeah I really didn't have time though - had to go and pick up the lads from the allotment....

Was expecting a bollocking for not training as prescribed..... :whistling:

Delts tomorrow. I know the days are wrong but I always seem to do better training back at the weekend..... :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> :blush:
> 
> I do feel better for it.....


Good stuff 

And theres no need to lose muscle on a diet... In fact you can GAIN muscle on diet as you are stricter with everything inc protein intake :thumbup1:

Gonna pm you a pic to remind you of something..... x


----------



## Beklet

I have sore lats, lower back, biceps and abs. This is good. :thumb:


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Beklet said:


> I have sore lats, lower back, biceps and abs. This is good. :thumb:


Niiiiiice :thumbup1:


----------



## DanJ

Beklet said:


> I have sore lats, lower back, biceps and abs. This is good. :thumb:


Ah, i love those days when you feel like you've gone 12 rounds with Mike Tyson. Makes you feel like its all happening.

Nice deads by the way, thats some big lifting :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

110kgs - yee gads that some lifting lady!! Impressed!!

Good workout!

You gonna go for the Beds comp?

Think I am as well...how exciting:bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Cheers, people :blush:

I feel a bit crappy today - knackered and VERY sore - hope I don't have that lurgy everyone around me has....

Time for a small rant.

Why the FVCK can't I buy a heart rate monitor in this town?

Gym? No 

TK Maxx, Sports World, supplement shop? No.

JJB 'Sports'? No.

Only place seems to be Chavgos and their cheapest is £40 :cursing:

FFS.....


----------



## Jem

Haha Chavgos - I hate that shop with a passion ....

Oh my god I ache as well - the top of my back is killing me [still] - DOMS has never been this bad before...suppose it's good

Just had a really naff chest session as well

ooooh try Lloyds Pharmacy Beks - I got one from there ....


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Haha Chavgos - I hate that shop with a passion ....
> 
> Oh my god I ache as well - the top of my back is killing me [still] - DOMS has never been this bad before...suppose it's good
> 
> Just had a really naff chest session as well
> 
> ooooh try Lloyds Pharmacy Beks - I got one from there ....


Really? May try it - tho will be going to Tesco later - other option I suppose is LA Fitness - I recall they used to sell them when I went there.......

Have not drunk nearly enough water today - oopsy! I have, howeverm eaten enough protein....


----------



## Linny

Nice to see you've found your mojo treacle :thumbup1:

Try argos, amazon, ebay for HR monitor

x


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Nice to see you've found your mojo treacle :thumbup1:
> 
> Try argos, amazon, ebay for HR monitor
> 
> x


Argos is expensive but will have a nose around tomorrow.....

Had a good one today, I even impressed myself. :thumb:

Cardio 15 mins

RC stuff with 4kg dumbbells

Dumbbell shoulder press

8kg x 12

12kg x 10

16kg x 12,11,10

18kg x 8 PB :bounce: OMG I haven't had a PB for MONTHS! I was so happy...those 20s are SO mine! :lol:

One arm lateral raise

8kg 2x12

10kg x 10

Reverse pec deck

40kg x 12,10,10

Skullcrushers

20kg x 12

25kg x 12,10

One arm reverse pressdown

6.25kg x 10,9 (couldn't actually bend my arm on the last one)

Crunch machine

56kg 3 x15

Cardio 10 mins

On top of the PB, I equalled previous bests on lateral raise, skullcrushers and crunches...

:thumb:

Also tried a variation on my PWO shake as the B&R made me feel a bit queasy and bloated yesterday, as it's so sweet. Had half B&R and half whey, which tasted much better and had a decent amount of protein in it.

The mirror in the gym is not forgiving though - I am still a fat bastard :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

looks like the week away did you some good:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Argos is expensive but will have a nose around tomorrow.....
> 
> Had a good one today, I even impressed myself. :thumb:
> 
> Cardio 15 mins
> 
> RC stuff with 4kg dumbbells
> 
> Dumbbell shoulder press
> 
> 8kg x 12
> 
> 12kg x 10
> 
> 16kg x 12,11,10
> 
> 18kg x 8 PB :bounce: OMG I haven't had a PB for MONTHS! I was so happy...those 20s are SO mine! :lol:
> 
> One arm lateral raise
> 
> 8kg 2x12
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> Reverse pec deck
> 
> 40kg x 12,10,10
> 
> Skullcrushers
> 
> 20kg x 12
> 
> 25kg x 12,10
> 
> One arm reverse pressdown
> 
> 6.25kg x 10,9 (couldn't actually bend my arm on the last one)
> 
> Crunch machine
> 
> 56kg 3 x15
> 
> Cardio 10 mins
> 
> On top of the PB, I equalled previous bests on lateral raise, skullcrushers and crunches...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Also tried a variation on my PWO shake as the B&R made me feel a bit queasy and bloated yesterday, as it's so sweet. Had half B&R and half whey, which tasted much better and had a decent amount of protein in it.
> 
> The mirror in the gym is not forgiving though - I am still a fat bastard :laugh:


Niiiiiice workout :cool2:

Get in!!! :rockon:

Fvcking 18kg DB presses.... Jeez!! :thumb:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Niiiiiice workout :cool2:
> 
> Get in!!! :rockon:
> 
> Fvcking 18kg DB presses.... Jeez!! :thumb:


That's what I thought.

Nice job on the PB.


----------



## Jem

Nice training Beks ! what is a reverse pressdown jobbie [sounds like a wrestling move but perhaps that's just my smutty mind] ... Could you explain pleas? tar duck x

PS How on earth does anyone manage to eat the required amount of feckin protein, that's a workout all on its own ....


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Nice training Beks! Well done !
> 
> That's the stuff. I dont however know what reverse pressdown is [sounds like a wrestling move] so I probably call it something else - could you explain please, tar duck x


You know how to do a normal press down on a flat bar, ie hands on top

You just reverse the grip so its hands underneath, palms facing your chin instead of away from you chin

I feel like i'm following you:innocent:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> You know how to do a normal press down on a flat bar, ie hands on top
> 
> You just reverse the grip so its hands underneath, palms facing your chin instead of away from you chin
> 
> I feel like i'm following you:innocent:


Well I'd be crap at recognising a tail - It's a good job I'm not a criminal 

Ok right , think I am understanding ...


----------



## Chris1

I can show you a tail and we'll see if you recognise it :whistling:

Awesome poundage Beks, very awesome!!


----------



## Jem

Typical geordie - loving your work .... :lol:

Wonder if Beks braved Chavgos yet ....think I might have to go there myself today - Never a good thing - tis the twilight zone :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Not yet, i hate the place! I do them one handed too so less strain on wrists. As for protein, yesterday had eggs, beans, ham and cheese sarnie, protein bar and flapjack, shake and stir fry for protein, worked out at around 160g protein which is about right. Not done so well today stuck in office miles from anywhere for another 2 hours . .


----------



## Beklet

Oh. My. God.

Have just dyed my hair.....back to a 'natural' colour (mid blonde) :scared:

*deep breaths*

I know it's for the good of my hair, but I feel very plain :sad:


----------



## Beklet

Meanwhile, along with my plain and efficient hair, i have decided maybe I should organise my work. Need a simple manual BF system (until early next year when a bloody diary will suffice)

Any ideas? I know what I have to do, just have to break it up into chunks and stuff.

Eurgh.....I don't 'do' organised, but it's coming up to review time....


----------



## Jem

PMSL I dont think you will ever look plain honey !

At the risk of sounding completely feckin stupid 'BF' system - Bring Forward ?

Aha annual appraisals - what fun !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> PMSL I dont think you will ever look plain honey !
> 
> At the risk of sounding completely feckin stupid 'BF' system - Bring Forward ?
> 
> Aha annual appraisals - what fun !


That's the jobbie....

Have little work motivation atm - morale is low everywhere and it's starting to get me down. Even my boss has had enough - the strain of keeping back the bullsh1t from us is starting to show, bless him.

BUT, I am in the process of sorting out my training (and diet, VERY slowly), so work is the next thing on the list - once I've got everything organised I might be a bit happier - it just feels like everything is out of control right now :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Got that t-shirt and it needs a feckin good wash ....


----------



## Beklet

Bleh proper mixed one today. I have eaten enough protein (hurrah!) - 160-170g though have also eaten too much of everything else 

Felt hideous earlier - really bloated belly, looked pregnant, and my favourite skirt was feeling tight - hope it's just the extra protein, I've been a bit windy... :lol:

Due to vileness, did cardio first, and blasted it - got HR up to 184 

Cardio 33 mins

Squats (decided to try the same thing I did with deads last week - to mixed effect)

Bar x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 4 This set was not my best, but not worst, either - I lost concentration and so my form wasn't too great, but I know I can do better, just have to focus. Not such a resounding success as the deads but I got some good pointers from a trainer in the gym who has the same love/hate relationship with squats) 

Leg ext

75kg x 8,9,8

Leg curl

45kg 3x10

No time for owt else - will do calves tomorrow, with chest. Not a bad workout, but a lot better than some of my leg workouts have been recently!

I am going to get my confidence back o squats if it kills me!!! I think a session at the gym when it's very quiet would be a good idea. :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

tel3563 said:


> I feel like i'm following you:innocent:


here we go again:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

you're doing well Bek, keep it up, and don't worry about "wind" unless you're in a lift with your boss


----------



## Beklet

Khaos said:


> you're doing well Bek, keep it up, and don't worry about "wind" unless you're in a lift with your boss


In a couple of weeks I'll have to travel to Wales in a car with him........I'll be driving....hope he has windows in the back!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> here we go again:lol:


  * stop it stirrer - hand that spoon back right away it's mine ! *



Khaos said:


> you're doing well Bek, keep it up, and don't worry about "wind" unless you're in a lift with your boss


*Oooh you're on form tonight aren't ya - first time for everything * :whistling: 



Beklet said:


> In a couple of weeks I'll have to travel to Wales in a car with him........I'll be driving....hope he has windows in the back!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Why pray tell are you putting him in the back* :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

^^it's easier to ignore someone in the back seat^^


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> * stop it stirrer - hand that spoon back right away it's mine ! *
> 
> *Oooh you're on form tonight aren't ya - first time for everything * :whistling:
> 
> *Why pray tell are you putting him in the back* :lol:


Cos I get car sick....... and so does the other person who's going :laugh:

Christ my belly is solid - I have a protein fart baby :blink:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Cos I get car sick....... and so does the other person who's going :laugh:
> 
> Christ my belly is solid - I have a protein fart baby :blink:


Haha that'll be a fun journey 

:lol: :lol: :lol: Good luck sleeping with that then Beks :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have managed 170kg protein today and I had to leave the gym early because I felt sick   Could not eat anything else for the rest of the night :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

protein fart baby ffs:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Cos I get car sick....... and so does the other person who's going :laugh:
> 
> Christ my belly is solid - I have a protein fart baby :blink:


Best open a window tonight then Bek


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Best open a window tonight then Bek


It's the lodger I feel sorry for :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Yes, I remember all to well being rammed in the back seat of a tiny, overly pink Corsa due to Miss Beks sickness :angry:

People like me weren't designed for back seats, unless the cars stopped.....

....Actually, do you only get sickness in the back when the cars moving :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

i get car sick only when taking my eyes off the road :cursing: i tried readin the paper on my way home the other day and near chucked onthe dash its gettin worse FFS, must be the OAP comin out in me


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Yes, I remember all to well being rammed in the back seat of a tiny, overly pink Corsa due to Miss Beks sickness :angry:
> 
> People like me weren't designed for back seats, unless the cars stopped.....
> 
> ....*Actually, do you only get sickness in the back when the cars moving * :whistling:


Yes..... 

I've been told my car has the comfiest back seat ever (it has springs, lol) and the best bit is you can lie down on it cos there are no seatbelts..... :thumb:



rodrigo said:


> i get car sick only when taking my eyes off the road :cursing: i tried readin the paper on my way home the other day and near chucked onthe dash its gettin worse FFS, must be the OAP comin out in me


Aye, had to take a diversion the other week as the M1 was closed - my navigation skills are excellent but trying to read a map while the driver is negotiating strange country lanes is NOT fun :sad:

My belly has gone down a bit, feels less sore anyway


----------



## Chris1

What are you doing around Jan time :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey Bek - you decided if you are gonna compete yet?


----------



## dmcc

Fancy taking me onto your back seat?


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> What are you doing around Jan time :whistling:


Dunno yet - I may be dieting :sad:



Kate1976 said:


> Hey Bek - you decided if you are gonna compete yet?


Nope...see above :lol:



dmcc said:


> Fancy taking me onto your back seat?


I thought you'd never ask!!! 

Today was another mixed bag - workout was pretty crap - I am NOT built to bench. After another epic failure decided from now on it's the Hammer Strength machines or the dumbbells for me.....strange, because incline benching isn't so bad.... :confused1:

Some good news though, there was no pain in my shoulder today, nothing. To say I was surprised is a bit of an understatement......

Cardio 20 mins (was gonna be 10, but Tansporter 3 was on and it was worth the extra 10mins to see Jason Statham fighting with his top off :w00t: )

Bench press (the Antichrist)

Bar x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg 2 x 10

Wasn't happening so to the HS machine..

60kg 2 x 9

Dumbbell incline press

20kg 3 x 10 (upping this next week, though will need help getting the weights up)

Pec deck

40kg 3 x 10

Calf raises

190kg 3 x 10 PB 

Machine crunches

53kg 3 x 15

Have managed to get in a decent amount of protein today, poss not from great sources, but 165g so far from eggs, beans, ham, protein bar, pwo shake and home made burgers is all good, and I still have time for more - eek. Have lots of cottage cheese in the fridge.....

It's making me feel really fat and horrible though, trying to get it all in. I'm hoping it's temporary and I'm not setting myself up to be some fat bastard :crying:


----------



## Jem

I feeeeeeeel you babe ! We are having simultaneous protein crises .....

Feel better today but have only consumed about 130g so far ....

53kg is good on the abs machine crunches - will that kill tomorrow ?

I have one thing better than you woohooo - standing calf raises. My PB is 230kg [3 x 10]. Please break it to me gently when you beat this next week:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I feeeeeeeel you babe ! We are having simultaneous protein crises .....
> 
> Feel better today but have only consumed about 130g so far ....
> 
> *I'm hungry again - oh dear.....*
> 
> 53kg is good on the abs machine crunches - will that kill tomorrow ?
> 
> *I doubt it - I have DOMS first time I do something new then nothing...if I had done yoga tonight instead, I'd be a total cripple tomorrow *
> 
> I have one thing better than you woohooo - standing calf raises. My PB is 230kg [3 x 10]. Please break it to me gently when you beat this next week:thumbup1:


They were donkey calf raises not standing - we don't have a machine for that! THe only thing stopping me trying more is I am barely tall enough to unrack the machine - the pressure of 200kg pressing down on my lower back makes it even more difficult - I'm working up to it!!!!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> They were donkey calf raises not standing - we don't have a machine for that! THe only thing stopping me trying more is I am barely tall enough to unrack the machine - the pressure of 200kg pressing down on my lower back makes it even more difficult - I'm working up to it!!!!


Well you beat me hands down on them ffs - I find it really hard to bear the weight on donkeys - not sure why but yes pressure on the back - think I only do 45kgs   Good position though :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Jason Statham? Mmmmm.


----------



## Jem

Mr Statham just does not do it for me ....In a real life situation, I actually think I would say no - honestly !

He has a big forehead and looks like my uncle jonny


----------



## dmcc

Is your uncle Johnny hot?


----------



## Jem

Two of them Darren

Jonny and Martin

Jason Statham and Bruce Willis

I had mega crushes as a little girl

I guard them fiercely and hate the ho's they chose .... :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## M_at

I think Darren is hoping they'll switch from Ho's to Mo's.


----------



## Chris1

Girls, take it easy with the protein, increase gradually, and use digestive enzymes, they may help!!!


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Girls, take it easy with the protein, increase gradually, and use digestive enzymes, they may help!!!


Yes sir..... 

I have some bromelain somewhere - that should do the trick (and they taste nice and I can pretend they're sweeties, lol)


----------



## Beklet

Plus......

Local department store were doing a 10% off day yesterday - it's also the cheapest fragrance place in town, so got my new favourite toilet water for around a fiver less than they sell it in Boots :thumb:

What was not so good was looking at the bottle for it to say 'Limited Edition' :cursing:

Typical..... 

I still have a scratchy throat, hoping the cold that's threatening buggers off.....

Have been taking vitamin D tablets last few days and it seems to be improving my mood - hopefully it will continue as I usually suffer terribly in winter....

Gym will be seriously compromised next week - Monday I'm in Birmingham for a not very exciting meeting, Tuesday in Leyton (nice - not) then in the evening going to Heathrow and I'll be there till Thursday night. And no, there appears to be no gym in the crappy airport hotel :cursing:

Means crappy food for 2 days too....

Having trouble sleeping - meaning that even when I go to bed at a sensible hour (before midnight), I can't get to sleep until then.....and so I don't get 8 hours sleep and I feel like crap in the morning....argh!

Ah well. Off to work, busy day today!


----------



## Jem

Bagging a bargan eh - never happens to me, last time I thought I bagged one I took it home and realised it was horrid.

No sun beds for you Beks ?

Birmingham woohoo - got time for a gym session in the south...

Actually same here re sleeping - when the ex went I had 2 weeks of ****in amazing sleep - all the way through most nights. I am at the point now where I go to bed, sleep for an hour, wake up and then am awake for another couple of hours ...Not sure why ?

Nytol - I am immune to

Have a good day ! xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Bagging a bargan eh - never happens to me, last time I thought I bagged one I took it home and realised it was horrid.
> 
> No sun beds for you Beks ?
> 
> Birmingham woohoo - got time for a gym session in the south...
> 
> Actually same here re sleeping - when the ex went I had 2 weeks of ****in amazing sleep - all the way through most nights. I am at the point now where I go to bed, sleep for an hour, wake up and then am awake for another couple of hours ...Not sure why ?
> 
> Nytol - I am immune to
> 
> Have a good day ! xx


No sunbeds - I do the pale and interesting look in winter! Last year was the first time I ever went on one -was most odd!

Still debating whether to drive or train to Brum. Train is a faff but at least I can sleep for half an hour.....

The perfume was a done deal - went in there couple of weeks back, as my mate knows the perfume lady and I commented how most smell like cat p1ss on me, and that I liked a certain type of scent, and she came up with a decent sized tester - enough for 4 or 5 goes so I could see if I liked it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Hmmm get vitamin D from them though [although they do cause cancer ...] erm probably right Beks - just get outdoors and take the supps

Ha I have a friend who says exactly the same about most fragrances. She will only wear Paloma Picasso and some Mango one [not mango scent btw :laugh:]

Totally irrelevant but...

Do you remember when you were young [maybe just a geordie thing] but everyone went mad for the Body Shop perfume oil? There was mango, dewberry, strawberry, vanilla

Our teachers banned it because everyone stunk of it - the classes were heavy with it in the atmosphere :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wear Diesel during the day - light and clean smelling on me

Funny how it smells differently on other people though. Do you think what they smell, is what you smell though :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

Yeah the vanilla one makes me heave!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Yeah the vanilla one makes me heave!


God you are just like her ....she hates vanilla or coconut anything - especially car air fresheners :lol: :lol: :lol: :ban: eau de silk cut is much more preferable for her !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> God you are just like her ....she hates vanilla or coconut anything - especially car air fresheners :lol: :lol: :lol: :ban: eau de silk cut is much more preferable for her !


I bloody replied to this earlier!!!

Gah. Coconut is fine if not that artificial crap, same as vanilla - it can be terribly cloying!

Car air fresheners = guaranteed car sickness :nono:

I like green and citrus scents, and jasmine.

THis cold is definitely on its way.....


----------



## Beklet

No gym for me this weekend....

Friday - went to visit a friend for 'The Feeding', which involved around 15 of us descending on a friend and being fed winter veg and black pepper soup with fresh homemade bread, and bolognese with pasta. Spent the night with what is effectively a bunch of geeks and it was great :thumb:

Saturday....got oil for the car, failed to buy boots (damn me and my big calves) - eventually went to Evans but they had nothing nice in a size 4 :sad:

Off to see a mate and we went ice skating. To say I am spectacularly bad at this would be a massive understatement.....I'd be fine if it wasn't for other people, getting in the way and being completely unpredictable....some fo these people are let loose in cars ffs.....and as for the cocky little sh1ts that weave in and out of everyone...... :cursing:

Afterwards we went bowling, in which I won the first game and lost massively the second.....though in the second game I did better bowling with my left hand (didn't want to aggravate the injury....)

After that back to friends for fireworks and a massive, massive chilli (and cheesecake) :tongue: That day was spent i the company of psychobillies and stories of sh1tting in bus stops etc....

Today, have tried to buy the ingredients to make mincemeat, but there appears to be a world shortage of suet. Found a box in the cupbard but it's BB April 2008, and it smells a bit.....

Still no boots, I also have to do some digging, wash clothes, make dreads, watch Top Gear and Dr Who, have a bath and eat again - twice. And find some bloody suet...

I did go to the gym earlier but realised I didn't have time....hopefully can go tomorrow assuming the trains are OK from Birmingham....argh!!!


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Spent the night with what is effectively a bunch of geeks
> 
> Saturday.... That day was spent i the company of psychobillies and stories of sh1tting in bus stops etc....


And this is different from a normal weekend how? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> And this is different from a normal weekend how? :lol:


They were real geeks, not interweb ones....:laugh:

Who's this Donald [email protected]? 3 picture comments, all rude. Fvckhead....... :ban:

So......it seems it has become illegal to sell real beef suet....after epic fail at Sainsbury's, went to Shatco.....only veggie low fat (wtf? Suet IS fat....) 'suet', same at Co-op.....grrrrr:cursing:

Costcutter to the rescue so now my kitchen smells of oranges and brandy...yum! Oh and cinnamon as I put loads in..... :thumb:

Now I have to wash clothes, (yawn) I might be sorted by the time Doctor Who comes on


----------



## dmcc

Donald who?


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Donald who?


Dunno, that's its username. Have a look at the picture comments on the pics of me in the gym....


----------



## dmcc

Report his sorry ass.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Report his sorry ass.


ALready done...


----------



## Beklet

Feel like utter sh1t today - there's something about trains that puts me in a coma and gives me a thumping headache..... :cursing:

Up at [email protected] o'clock this morning it's been a 12 hour day so far and I have to plot my route for tomorrow - I'll be fvcked if I'm getting a bloody train again!!!

I'd love to go to the gym, but my throat is really scratchy and it takes 5 goes to get to sleep because it makes me cough, feeling a bit snotty now too FFS.

No real appetite but my belly is a bit queasy - i crave soup which is utter proof I feel crap...

This post was brought to you by Grumpy Old Women Inc.....


----------



## dmcc

Careful - that's how I started oinking last week...


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Careful - that's how I started oinking last week...


Ah well, I'm about to spread it to everyone at Heathrow then......


----------



## dmcc

LHR? They deserve it, bunch of muppets.


----------



## big

Jem said:


> Hmmm get vitamin D from them though


Vitamin D is my pet-name for dmcc


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> LHR? They deserve it, bunch of muppets.


Indeed......and I got told today NO hotel lunch, have to buy it myself from the lunch van, which probably means sarnies with white bread and maybe some chocolate and cakes as 'choice' of food :cursing:


----------



## rodrigo

hope you shake that woman flu type thingy you have beks :lol: get the chicken soup and some toast in ye first that a good step to recovery:bounce:


----------



## Jem

Hi ! Quiet round here ?

what did Donald say ? and WHO chooses to use the name Donald anyway?

This reads like Adrian Mole's diary pmsl - world shortage of suet ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> No gym for me this weekend....
> 
> Friday - went to visit a friend for 'The Feeding', which involved around 15 of us descending on a friend and being fed winter veg and black pepper soup with fresh homemade bread, and bolognese with pasta. Spent the night with what is effectively a bunch of geeks and it was great :thumb:
> 
> Saturday....got oil for the car, failed to buy boots (damn me and my big calves) - eventually went to Evans but they had nothing nice in a size 4 :sad:
> 
> Off to see a mate and we went ice skating. To say I am spectacularly bad at this would be a massive understatement.....I'd be fine if it wasn't for other people, getting in the way and being completely unpredictable....some fo these people are let loose in cars ffs.....and as for the cocky little sh1ts that weave in and out of everyone...... :cursing:
> 
> Afterwards we went bowling, in which I won the first game and lost massively the second.....though in the second game I did better bowling with my left hand (didn't want to aggravate the injury....)
> 
> After that back to friends for fireworks and a massive, massive chilli (and cheesecake) :tongue: That day was spent i the company of psychobillies and stories of sh1tting in bus stops etc....
> 
> Today, have tried to buy the ingredients to make mincemeat, but there appears to be a world shortage of suet. Found a box in the cupbard but it's BB April 2008, and it smells a bit.....
> 
> Still no boots, I also have to do some digging, wash clothes, make dreads, watch Top Gear and Dr Who, have a bath and eat again - twice. And find some bloody suet...
> 
> I did go to the gym earlier but realised I didn't have time....hopefully can go tomorrow assuming the trains are OK from Birmingham....argh!!!


lol.... Ice skating is a right giggle :thumb: I used to go all the time when I was a kid :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> They were real geeks, not interweb ones....:laugh:
> 
> Who's this Donald [email protected]? 3 picture comments, all rude. Fvckhead....... :ban:
> 
> So......it seems it has become illegal to sell real beef suet....after epic fail at Sainsbury's, went to Shatco.....only veggie low fat (wtf? Suet IS fat....) 'suet', same at Co-op.....grrrrr:cursing:
> 
> Costcutter to the rescue so now my kitchen smells of oranges and brandy...yum! Oh and cinnamon as I put loads in..... :thumb:
> 
> Now I have to wash clothes, (yawn) I might be sorted by the time Doctor Who comes on


I missed all the Donald drama..... is it too late to abuse him? 



rodrigo said:


> hope you shake that woman flu type thingy you have beks :lol: get the chicken soup and some toast in ye first that a good step to recovery:bounce:


Oooohhhh chicken soup and toast is the answer to all illnesses!!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Hi ! Quiet round here ?
> 
> what did Donald say ? and WHO chooses to use the name Donald anyway?
> 
> This reads like Adrian Mole's diary pmsl - world shortage of suet ....


Jem - where the feckadoodledoos have you BEEN woman???? :confused1:


----------



## winger

big said:


> Vitamin D is my pet-name for dmcc


Did you up your dose of Vitamin D today princess?


----------



## big

Yes honey. I'm even adding some Vitamin W soon


----------



## dmcc

You bet he did.


----------



## Jem

Vitamin J is like a youth serum, couple of drops of that stuff is like drinking from the fountain of youth, forget HGH ....

Pmsl bump Zara's request for Donald abuse...update ?


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> Vitamin J is like a youth serum, couple of drops of that stuff is like drinking from the fountain of youth, forget HGH ....


wingy wants some. :whistling:


----------



## M_at

God you're fickle.

It was only the other week you were chasing Vitamin M and before that Vitamin D. :lol:


----------



## winger

All these vitamins so little time.


----------



## Beklet

Donald got banned . . . Vitamin b is the best. Stuck in hounslow no gym and bad but tasty hotel food. Think butterfly prawns and goats cheese salad has to be done!


----------



## rodrigo

Beklet said:


> Donald got banned . . . Vitamin b is the best. Stuck in hounslow no gym and bad but tasty hotel food. Think butterfly prawns and goats cheese salad has to be done!


 hell yeah sounds better than crisp bread and tuna i am havin now in work beks:tongue:


----------



## dmcc

I want what you're having. My dinner tonight was a shake...


----------



## Jem

quark for me ....I love goats cheese


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> I want what you're having. My dinner tonight was a shake...


Like this? Click


----------



## Beklet

I hate government buildings. That is all


----------



## dmcc

I see your hatred of government buildings and raise you my impending move to Marsham Street.


----------



## Beklet

Nah this is nauseating. Lots of posters with big writing- RESPECT it's great, DIVERSITY insert vomit inducing platitude here, TEAMWORK gag retch hack. Etc. And the rooms are named after tropical islands. Who are they trying to kid?


----------



## Beklet

Another day in paradise. Not. Tired. Cold making an appearance now which will cock up my weekend. Grrr


----------



## Jem

fpmsl

One Happy Bunny !

Do they have the 'check your urine' charts on the toilet doors as well - they put them in mine [yes, I went to the office on Tuesday...].

I went for a wee, referenced the chart and thought I had some god forsaken disease [my wee was bright green].

Then I realised that they had put a blue block in the loo !

surely Winger's date movie clip cheered you up though - I love that !


----------



## Beklet

Can't see it i'm on my phone! Not yet though there is a poster telling you how to wash your hands. Ffs. I'm actually looking forward to getting back and eating lots of protein. Has been lacking somewhat of late . . .


----------



## Jem

aye - protein and government buildings doesn't mix ...I know:no: :blush: :rolleye:


----------



## winger

Fly-by


----------



## Beklet

Back home at last. Yay.

Three days of hotel cock-ups (supposed to be HB not B&B FFS :cursing: ) and had to suffer the sarnie van and vending machines all day.......gave up earlier and went t McD's, thinking I'd at least get SOME protein in the form of a quarter pounder....

Nope.

Branch was inside a bowling alley and so small, they didn't sell them. At all. :confused1:

Gah.

I'm back there in a couple of weeks, but the food situation may have changed by then, we'll see, but now I know the score, it's off to the Tesco next to the hotel to stock up on packets of ham, fridge raiders, cooked chicken and stuff.....though the Tesco is smaller than the bloody McD's!!!!! Think a load of protein powder and a couple of pints of milk may be in order too......

So bloody busy at work till January, I'll be doing loads of overtime as well - hopefully won't be too much of a problem with training, though all this driving and travellig is tiring, seems this place in Heathrow may be a regular fixture, hopefully not the hotel though or else it's time to start looking for a local gym - don't fancy another week like that of being able to do nowt! I went for a walk on the first night but it's not the most salubrious area... 

Job now is to knock this sodding cold on the head. Bastard thing - a sweaty cardio session at the gym (and home...lol) should help matters no end. For now I'll settle for a hot bath. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

GOOD glad you're back home ! It's so nice when you walk back through your own front door isn't it

Hope the lodger has prepared hearth and home along with dinner ...


----------



## dmcc

What kind of weird-ass town were you that had a Tesco the size of a walk-in wardrobe??


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> GOOD glad you're back home ! It's so nice when you walk back through your own front door isn't it
> 
> Hope the lodger has prepared hearth and home along with dinner ...


Nah he's at TKD, but I have a fridge full of chicken. Bath first though...


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> What kind of weird-ass town were you that had a Tesco the size of a walk-in wardrobe??


Cranford. Which is about a mile from Heathrow. Rough as hell lol


----------



## dmcc

Should have gone to LHR. At least there's half-decent restaurants.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Should have gone to LHR. At least there's half-decent restaurants.


Wasn't working in the airport though......


----------



## dmcc

Could have driven...


----------



## Beklet

I'll remember for next time - I'm there again in 3 weeks....

Today I did loads of work. I'm definitely unwell... 

I like being really busy, makes the job seem interesting (and it's actually worthwhile work, quite technical and complicated, not crummy box ticking crap!)

Left my magazine at work...grrrr

Have put the mincemeat in jars - 6lbs of normal stuff, and a jar and a half with added chilli :thumb:

Will be making dreadlocks tonight, staying in and generally sweating the cold out. about to make something to eat with massive amounts of chilli in it......

Booked car in for MOT - eek :scared:


----------



## jw007

Hey you

Bit of a semi Natty drive by

making sure all in order... Not sure all is:lol: :lol: :lol:

will pop back and check again


----------



## Beklet

jw007 said:


> Hey you
> 
> Bit of a *semi Natty* drive by
> 
> making sure all in order... Not sure all is:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> will pop back and check again


 :scared:


----------



## rodrigo

hot lemonade also beks sweat the tits off ye and the bugs its an old granny recipe


----------



## Beklet

rodrigo said:


> hot lemonade also beks sweat the tits off ye and the bugs its an old granny recipe


I have no lemonade - I'm using JD instead


----------



## dmcc

JD - kills all known germs.


----------



## rodrigo

Beklet said:


> I have no lemonade - I'm using JD instead


 :lol: :lol:LMAO now you are hardcore brilliant stuff, i personally love the hot whiskies for the snuffles and sh!t

shot of whisky

boiled water

cloves

sliced lemon

you go to bed not feelin anything never mind sh!t:lol:


----------



## Jem

I'm using cosmopolitans

they may cause headaches in the morning

will let you know


----------



## Beklet

Woke up this morning feeling a bit better but still stuffy.

Went to gym. Not a terrible workout, not amazing but I did some decent weights even if my stamina was lacking somewhat!!!

Warm up 5 mins

Deadlifts

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 3

At which point my grip had a hissy fit, and I'd got bored.

Lat pulldowns

54kg 1x 11, 1x10

61kg x 8 

Wide grip cable row

47kg 2 x 10

57kg x 8

Hammer curls

14kg 2 x 8

Concentration curls

8kg 2 x 8

Decided I'm not good at training back and biceps together - chest and biceps worked better tbh. The grip required for pulldowns etc, means the inside of my forearms fails well before anything else on bicep moves.

I need to do some glute training anyway - will do Malika's Glute Hell


----------



## Beklet

Some good news - after coming back from Whitby my weight was going up every other day - was convinced by Christmas I'd be hitting 12 stone :scared: but it seems to have stabilised this week....

Was reading about an American fitness competitor who lost 70lbs to compete, and she did everything right, and it took her nearly 12 weeks before the weight started to drop off. Encouraging and discouraging in equal measures lol!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Beklet said:


> Woke up this morning feeling a bit better but still stuffy.
> 
> Went to gym. Not a terrible workout, not amazing but I did some decent weights even if my stamina was lacking somewhat!!!
> 
> Warm up 5 mins
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg x 5
> 
> 70kg x 5
> 
> 80kg x 5
> 
> 90kg x 5
> 
> 100kg x 3
> 
> At which point my grip had a hissy fit, and I'd got bored.
> 
> Lat pulldowns
> 
> 54kg 1x 11, 1x10
> 
> 61kg x 8
> 
> Wide grip cable row
> 
> 47kg 2 x 10
> 
> 57kg x 8
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 14kg 2 x 8
> 
> Concentration curls
> 
> 8kg 2 x 8
> 
> Decided I'm not good at training back and biceps together - chest and biceps worked better tbh. The grip required for pulldowns etc, means the inside of my forearms fails well before anything else on bicep moves.
> 
> I need to do some glute training anyway - will do Malika's Glute Hell


I do chest & biceps, works for me bec.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jay.32 said:


> I do chest & biceps, works for me bec.. :thumbup1:


Aye, I used to, but am following Tel's instructions..he seems to have deserted me of late though... :crying:

New week starts tomorrow so my biceps will get a battering again tomorrow - my back is proper sore all over today - traps, lats and lower back - love it!!! :thumb:

I am currently listening to Motley Crue VERY loud (and on vinyl!!!) and doing some long overdue housework.....


----------



## Jem

Hellllllllllloooooooooooooo  It's all v quiet on this board lately - good for me -I'm getting sh!te loads done

Tel does delts and tris though Beks ?

Have you tried it ?

I did tris and bis together yesterday - I like it :thumb:

[will probably be thrown out at some point in the near future by new boss ...]


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hellllllllllloooooooooooooo  It's all v quiet on this board lately - good for me -I'm getting sh!te loads done
> 
> Tel does delts and tris though Beks ?
> 
> Have you tried it ?
> 
> I did tris and bis together yesterday - I like it :thumb:
> 
> [will probably be thrown out at some point in the near future by new boss ...]


Yeah my old split, if I recall was chest/bis, quads/calves, delts/tris and back/hams but I started doing back on its own and hams with quads cos otherwise back day was just too much :lol:

I'm only doing housework because the weather is too awful to dig the allotment (I say this as the sun comes out lol) and I'll feel far more virtuous and less guilty if I do. It also leaves the living room for the lodger - i HATE cleaning the living room lol!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Hmmm I always thought about splitting legs day but never got round to it

Where is Malika's glute buster regime ? Think I have heard Tan talk about it I think and let's face it ...Malike has a nice bum ...

I dont do anything bum specific really - not that those people have got me worrying or owt  - I just spent the entire night looking at my ass in the mirror .... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Tell you what though - I got my bis really good yesterday - p!ssing killing. Don't suppose painting helps though

Does the 12 week weight loss discussion mean that you may compete then ? :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hmmm I always thought about splitting legs day but never got round to it
> 
> Where is Malika's glute buster regime ? Think I have heard Tan talk about it I think and let's face it ...Malike has a nice bum ...
> 
> I dont do anything bum specific really - not that those people have got me worrying or owt  - I just spent the entire night looking at my ass in the mirror .... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Tell you what though - I got my bis really good yesterday - p!ssing killing. Don't suppose painting helps though
> 
> Does the 12 week weight loss discussion mean that you may compete then ? :beer: :beer: :beer:







Oh, and it should be done with 10lb ankle weights...(eventually!!)

Hmmm depends. If I can see some weight loss in the next couple of months I will consider it. 3.5 stone is a lot to lose  As a natty I'd likely lose some muscle too... :sad:


----------



## Jem

Thanks for the linky - home pc log on job !

Hmmm I thought about the muscle loss factor and if I was going to have anything at all to bring to a stage pmsl but I'm ruling doubt out from now on ! Not sure what the plan is for me ...why are you natty btw ? I mean not even ephs etc ? Just how you feel or a particular reason Beks ?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Thanks for the linky - home pc log on job !
> 
> Hmmm I thought about the muscle loss factor and if I was going to have anything at all to bring to a stage pmsl but I'm ruling doubt out from now on ! Not sure what the plan is for me ...why are you natty btw ? I mean not even ephs etc ? Just how you feel or a particular reason Beks ?


All sorts of reasons, lol!!

One - I can't afford gear

Two - knowing my luck, I'd suffer every hideous side effect known to man (or woman)

Three - I'm curious to see how much muscle I CAN build naturally

Four - I'm under no illusions that I'll ever be a top level competitor, so I don't see the point

Five - Knowing me, I'd start of taking something fairly innocuous then want to be bigger and better and end up taking more than JW :lol: :lol:



Greekgoddess said:


> Hi Beks, just calling in to thank you for your lovely message yesterday.
> 
> *Aww.... * :blush:
> 
> I feel a whole lot better today, followed your example with the JD to get rid of the cold, and had three glasses of local moonshine (called tsipero....about 70 percent proof and smells like paint stripper) ......not bad going for a non drinker! LOL It was the only alcohol in the house....as no one would risk it!
> 
> It floored me, but luckily I was in bed already when I drank it. Slept like a log and overlaid this morning but what the hell, it didn't half make me feel better..... not even a hang over to show for it.
> 
> *Ha ha yeah sleep is required for healing and recovery - it's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!!!*
> 
> As to the competing, I have every faith in you, you CAN do it. Don't let the thought of the weight loss needed put you off, you can do it slowly but surely in stages and you have loads of time. There are so many people on here who love and respect you, who will show support if you decide to go for it.


Aww....that's so sweet :crying: THe weight loss is an issue, but I'm addressing it, slowly. First step is to get enough protein in which reminds me it's been 4 hours since I last ate - oops!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> All sorts of reasons, lol!!
> 
> One - I can't afford gear
> 
> Two - knowing my luck, I'd suffer every hideous side effect known to man (or woman)
> 
> Three - I'm curious to see how much muscle I CAN build naturally
> 
> Four - I'm under no illusions that I'll ever be a top level competitor, so I don't see the point
> 
> Five - Knowing me, I'd start of taking something fairly innocuous then want to be bigger and better and end up taking more than JW :lol: :lol:
> 
> FPMSL - ever think you over analyse a bit ? :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Three is a good one & I admire that :thumb: but ephedrine is just ....erm...just good :laugh: and that's just not gear ...
> 
> Four is furry muff - neither will I
> 
> Five is just fooking hilarious and answers no.3 query :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh you are a funny lady Beks :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Ha ha yeah....I took eph once, and it gave me the proper jitters.......only time I take it now is as Contac when I have a stinking cold (ironically, it's the only way I can breathe and get to sleep lol!)
> 
> Overanalyse how?
> 
> All the others are moot anyway cos I'm skint and can't afford any - I can barely afford protein powder and chicken ffs :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Beklet said:


> Aye, I used to, but am following Tel's instructions..he seems to have deserted me of late though... :crying:
> 
> New week starts tomorrow so my biceps will get a battering again tomorrow - my back is proper sore all over today - traps, lats and lower back - love it!!! :thumb:
> 
> I am currently listening to Motley Crue VERY loud (and on vinyl!!!) and doing some long overdue housework.....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

^^^^hark at laughing boy^^^:laugh:




Beklet said:


> just to think that you would be the one to get a massive reaction to anything :lol:
> 
> I am the queen of overanalytical thinking so I recognise an apprentice :lol:
> 
> But really what you said is very sensible and I agree completely .....apart from the eph...and the clen... :tongue: and we'll see about the future :innocent:
> 
> I have been having protein with the eggnation in it instead of milk and mixed it with a bit of water and it's actually very palatable [if you hold your nose :lol: ]


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> ^^^^hark at laughing boy^^^:laugh:
> 
> Bleurgh lol I'll stick to whole eggs for now.....though I suspect I'll be on the whites soon enough :sad:
> 
> Prawn stir fry today, I think.


----------



## Jem

OMG Beks - I made food for this aft, this morning because I keep thinking of that stupid [well very true] quote

"fail to prepare or prepare to fail"

and it's really got to me sooooo

cooked up stir fry chicken with some broccoli, onion and mixed veggies then added some roast sweet potato  all good in the hood ...

Was feeling quite smug that food for the day was sorted and ate my oats...then...

OMFG

do you think I can leave it alone ? :innocent:

Every feckin 2 seconds I'm in the kitchen picking at it

so much for prep - I'm gonna end up a right fat b*stard:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> OMG Beks - I made food for this aft, this morning because I keep thinking of that stupid [well very true] quote
> 
> "fail to prepare or prepare to fail"
> 
> and it's really got to me sooooo
> 
> cooked up stir fry chicken with some broccoli, onion and mixed veggies then added some roast sweet potato  all good in the hood ...
> 
> Was feeling quite smug that food for the day was sorted and ate my oats...then...
> 
> OMFG
> 
> do you think I can leave it alone ? :innocent:
> 
> Every feckin 2 seconds I'm in the kitchen picking at it
> 
> so much for prep - I'm gonna end up a right fat b*stard:ban: :ban: :ban:


Ha ha no I'll do mine tonight - AFTER I've eaten - will cook some chicken and put it in the fridge..having chicken fajita wraps tomorrow as i have some wraps that need eating up - yes too carby but I hate waste! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Helllllooooooooooooooo lady xxx


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Helllllooooooooooooooo lady xxx


Evening, gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Evening, gorgeous :thumb:


You two get a room! :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Yay it's stopped raining! I may walk to work......


----------



## Beklet

I trained chest today. Weird session, felt good though and I surprised the trainer who's never really seen me before......

Cardio 30 mins

Incline bench

Bar x 15

30kg x 10

Sacked these off as it was hurting my gimpy shoulder...

HS incline press

40kg 3 x 8

Dumbbell bench press

20kg 3 x 10

22kg x 12 (I got a spot for this one - aforementioned trainer lol)

Pec deck

Dropset 40/33/26/19kg to failure

Hammer curls

14kg x 10

16kg 2 x 6

Dumbbell preacher curls

8kg x 10

10kg x 8

Trying to fix my headlights tomorrow.......

Having a diet dilemma. Low carb is calling me again.....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I trained chest today. Weird session, felt good though and I surprised the trainer who's never really seen me before......
> 
> Cardio 30 mins
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> Bar x 15
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> Sacked these off as it was hurting my gimpy shoulder...
> 
> HS incline press
> 
> 40kg 3 x 8
> 
> Dumbbell bench press
> 
> 20kg 3 x 10
> 
> 22kg x 12 (I got a spot for this one - aforementioned trainer lol)
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> Dropset 40/33/26/19kg to failure
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 14kg x 10
> 
> 16kg 2 x 6
> 
> Dumbbell preacher curls
> 
> 8kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 8
> 
> Trying to fix my headlights tomorrow.......
> 
> Having a diet dilemma. Low carb is calling me again.....


Nice one Beks

Low carbs -do it, do it, do it

or have Syntha 6 

[i have discovered it and it's close to being as good as sex]

I did hammer curls with something heavy the other day [think it was 12.5:confused1:] this was good for me :laugh:

So did you pay for this session ? surely not :confused1:

Not moooooore car problems :ban:  get a nissan micra :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Good weights there bek babe:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Nice one Beks
> 
> Low carbs -do it, do it, do it
> 
> or have Syntha 6
> 
> [i have discovered it and it's close to being as good as sex]
> 
> I did hammer curls with something heavy the other day [think it was 12.5:confused1:] this was good for me :laugh:
> 
> So did you pay for this session ? surely not :confused1:
> 
> Not moooooore car problems :ban:  get a nissan micra :lol: :lol:


No, I didn't pay - just collared one of the trainers for a spot :laugh:

And no no NO. Micras = teh evil..... :cursing:

It's because my car is going for MOT on Weds - it always does this - last year the headlights were iffy, year before that the wipers stopped working 

I have a sample of that protein somewhere......it's just the lack of fruit that depresses me lol!



Jay.32 said:


> Good weights there bek babe:thumbup1:


Cheers, but they're not amazing, but I'm getting back there :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Syntha6 tastes awesome but its not low carbs... quite a lot of fat in it as I recall too.... prob why tastes as good :tongue:

Extreme Pro6 does exactly the same job minus the carbs and fat and you get about double the size of tub for the same cash 

I thought you had a diet sorted Bek?


----------



## dmcc

I thought "trying to fix my headlights" was a euphemism...


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Syntha6 tastes awesome but its not low carbs... quite a lot of fat in it as I recall too.... prob why tastes as good :tongue:
> 
> Extreme Pro6 does exactly the same job minus the carbs and fat and you get about double the size of tub for the same cash
> 
> I thought you had a diet sorted Bek?


Yeah I like Extreme stuff - still have half a tub of whey to get through before I try the pro-6. Does it taste as good?

Still cleaning up diet atm, diet is sorted for later (I.e. after Christmas, birthday and when I actually am not spending all my time in a hotel or car...)


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Syntha6 tastes awesome but its not low carbs... quite a lot of fat in it as I recall too.... prob why tastes as good :tongue:
> 
> Extreme Pro6 does exactly the same job minus the carbs and fat and you get about double the size of tub for the same cash
> 
> I thought you had a diet sorted Bek?


Yep Ramsey burst the bubble on it yesterday :laugh: tastes like heaven in a beaker though :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah I like Extreme stuff - still have half a tub of whey to get through before I try the pro-6. Does it taste as good?
> 
> Still cleaning up diet atm, diet is sorted for later (I.e. after Christmas, birthday and when I actually am not spending all my time in a hotel or car...)


It tastes better chick.... is the nicest tasting product they've mate to date - not just my opinion either everyone else seems to agree  AND has 6 protein sources and is time-released so far better than straight whey 

See all this hotel/car stuff.... why dont you just do what I do when away 3 days per week and drink most of your meals in the form of shakes on those days? Not ideal but better than the alternative.....


----------



## Beklet

Cos i like food . . . It's only this month though - am out almost every day and can't really foresee when i can eat . . This month is damage limitation lol have to go shopping tonight as well


----------



## Beklet

Hmm well...no gym today although I nearly ran over the annoying little brats that are always messing with the garage door :cursing:

I managed to get hold of some second hand skates - my mate is adamant she wants to learn to ice skate, guess who's been roped in to go with her? I cannot skate for toffee but at least I have a fighting chance if I'm not wearing those ghastly hire skates....:laugh:

And it's a really good leg workout.... 

Just been shopping and bought loads of meaty goodness. Remembered earlier I ordered a vegbox last week so that should be here on Thursday. Apparently it will have in it potatoes, carrots (for the lodger), cauliflower, savoy cabbage, mushrooms, swede, tomatoes and peppers. Is quite scary to see I've not ordered one for 18 months - I used to get them every week!!!

Means I can be inventive with the veg at least instead of sticking to same thing every week....

Friend of mine is bemoaning her skintness and will be making presents for everyone this year - not a bad idea but I've lost the amazing recipe I had for gingerbread biscuits a few years back - they were yummy!!! I cut them into snowflake shapes and decorated them with silver glitter Barbie icing :lol:

Can always make truffles instead......


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> It tastes better chick.... is the nicest tasting product they've mate to date - not just my opinion either everyone else seems to agree  AND has 6 protein sources and is time-released so far better than straight whey


Extremes Pro 6 is what I use. Really rate it! Mixes well and digests well!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Extremes Pro 6 is what I use. Really rate it! Mixes well and digests well!


Good will bear that in mind when I need more!

Don't suppose you have a recipe for Christmas biscuits? 

All I remember is it meant melting butter, golden syrup, black treacle and sugar and other stuff in a pan then adding the flour.......damn gonna have to find it!!!


----------



## weeman

ElfinTan said:


> Extremes Pro 6 is what I use. Really rate it! Mixes well and digests well!


what......you mean.........this? 

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/pro6-protein-blend-p-201.html

(discount code available )



Beklet said:


> Good will bear that in mind when I need more!
> 
> Don't suppose you have a recipe for Christmas biscuits?
> 
> All I remember is it meant melting butter, golden syrup, black treacle and sugar and other stuff in a pan then adding the flour.......damn gonna have to find it!!!


buy it,it instantly catapults you to another degree of awesome


----------



## Beklet

weeman said:


> what......you mean.........this?
> 
> http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/pro6-protein-blend-p-201.html
> 
> (discount code available )
> 
> buy it,it instantly catapults you to another degree of awesome


Good. I'm only on the standard whey atm...still have a fair bit to use up though....is it a decent discount? The website is far more expensive than my local supplier :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

25% I believe.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> 25% I believe.


Ah you got that email too?


----------



## Beklet

What a day....

Car failed its MOT (no surprise there - horn threw a wobbler and didn't work on the test, need a tyre and a wiper blade and a bush (cough), oh and a bracket or else my steering wheel might fall off.... :lol:

All easy and cheap enough to fix.

Meanwhile have the most stressful day tomorrow. NOT looking forward to it - whether I drive or do train it will be pants and I need my wits about me. In fact all moth I'm going to be so busy, sleep will be an inconvenience and a waste of time. Consequently, it means less time to train (but also less time to worry about bloody food!)

Today's leg workout was quick and dirty

Cardio 25 mins (while watching end of Predator :thumb: )

Squats

Bar x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 4 bottled it AGAIN :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Leg ext

82kg 3 x 6

single leg 33kg x 10 (each side)

Leg curl

55kg 3 x 6

Leg press

125kg x 30

I now have to work out my driving route, eat, have a bath and make some dreadlocks. Preferably before midnight as I have to be up at 6


----------



## rodrigo

great squatin beks get the elusive 5th rep on the 90k


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> 90kg x 4 bottled it AGAIN :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


That is a very respectable squat so stop the pity party sh1t..lol :lol:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> That is a very respectable squat so stop the pity party sh1t..lol :lol:


It's no better than a year ago... :sad:

Today I'm i London. I hate driving in London. I particularly loathe the North Circular :cursing:


----------



## M_at

Beklet said:


> It's no better than a year ago... :sad:
> 
> Today I'm i London. I hate driving in London. I particularly loathe the North Circular :cursing:


Its no better than the South Circ. at the moment - there's a big whack of that closed off Westbound!

Don't be sad - channel your A406 rage into the squats


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> It's no better than a year ago... :sad:


Are you doing the same old thing?

What do you do for your squat routine?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Are you doing the same old thing?
> 
> What do you do for your squat routine?


I had The Fear for ages and didn't do them at all - just getting my confidence back......

No gym today, had far too much stuff to do but my friend has nice new dreadlocks, and I have to drive to Nottingham at 8am - yay!!

Ate 210g protein yesterday, slacking a bit today at 140g...oops. Though I'm missing the 30g in my PWO shake.....


----------



## Beklet

Went to NOttingham today, dropped off dreads, did some shopping....

Bought couple of presents, and a turquoise t-shirt lol! It rocks - just found out there's a branch of that shop 20 miles down the road....:eek:

Didn't go ice skating but going to pick up my skates tomorrow....

Now carbing up, mmm crumpets lol :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Busy weekend! No time to do owt lol!

Back to no carbs, am hungry lol thinking of exciting things to do with savoy cabbage...

And need to get to the shop to get beansprouts.....

Workout today was mediocre, again was very pushed for time which is a complete pita, but it couldn't be helped.

Cardio 5 mins

RC warmup stuff

One armed lateral raises

6kg x 12

8kg x 10

10kg x 8 dropset 4kg to failure

HS shoulder press 30kg x 8 but it was niggling my shoulder so abandoned that

DB shoulder press

14kg 3 x 10

Shrugs on deadlift machine

90kg 3 x 8 (grip went on these, will remember grips next time!!!)

Reverse pec decks in use, so

BW dips

2x8

Rope pressdowns

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 8

Would like to point out that on a Sunday, there are rarely any trainers working, just teenagers on the desk, and apart from a couple of blokes who gave me filthy looks, a few cardio bunnies who are surgically attached to the elliptical trainers, so no chance of a bloody spot! I normally do back on Sundays, and I don't really need a spot, but should be back to normal next week....


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Oh my God crumpets....even on my cheat meal I can't have them because of the wheat allergy.....there is just no substitute for crumpets and yorkshire puddings in the wheat free world.......
> 
> That is like my current gym at the weekends, but sometimes in the week now as well. He has taken to leaving his mother in charge now while he nips to the bank or upstairs to do a class...not reassuring when you are squatting or benching heavy weights and she can barely lift two kilograms.... changing gyms to a hardcore bodybuilding gym on tuesday... can you blame me?


I don't blame you at all but this is Gold's FFS :cursing:

Which is one reason I do back on a Sunday - no issues if I drop a barbell/lose grip on a cable or dumbbell etc :lol:

Never mind....Mmm crumpets with butter....argh!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Urgh. Cold, wet windy weather, dark, gloomy. I hate getting up in the mornings on days like this. And it's only Monday. At least I'm in the office today - tomorrow Cambridge, Weds Ipswich, Thurs London.........and I still have to locate steering coupling.....

Bleh.

Back day today though....


----------



## Jem

Hi Beks - sh1tty week ahead of me as well

Never mind eh !

Stop talking about crumpets perlease....actually I much prefer muffins - yum

Do not be taking 'the fear' into the gym today - just get on and do it ! What you going for on the deads ? are you feeling strong?


----------



## Beklet

I'm not feeling anything at the moment! I have so much work to do i'll prob be here till 6. Ugh. Yay export licences. Not. Argh.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

just stopping by etc etc.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Finally got away from work about 5......

Something is wrong with me, I appear to be craving quinoa.....

Anyhow, quick one before House comes on.....

Warm up 10 mins

Wide grip cable row

26kg x 12

40kg x 10

57kg 3 x 8

Pulldowns

54kg 2 x 10

61kg x 8

Straight arm pulldowns

7 plates x 12

8 plates x 10

9 plates x 10

Calf triset hell

Donkey raises 180kg x 10/double drop raises off step x 15/ raises off floor x 20 - 3 sets

Back extensions with 15kg plate

3x10

5 mins cooldown on stepper (thought I was going to die lol I need to use this more!!)


----------



## Jem

I would just like to point out that going on the stepper does not cool you down Beks ....

calf triset hell -ha -looks fun !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I would just like to point out that going on the stepper does not cool you down Beks ....
> 
> calf triset hell -ha -looks fun !


Er no, it doesn't, but all the ellipticals and bikes were in use...... 

My calves have slight DOMS today, so it must have worked!!!

No gym today, busy day at work still didn't get the report done and tomorrow I have to be in Ipswich by 9am..so I'm leaving the house at 6am....

So I will be eating at 5am, 8.30am, trying to get a snack in about 11, lunch will be provided at around 1 but will be bread and crisp city (I try to pinch the chicken pieces all the time but I'll look greedy eating them all to myself!!), apparently the meeting will finish about 5 so may get home around 9pm.....urgh no bloody gym for me then tomorrow :cursing:

I am debating whether to spend the next half hour cutting up veg to snack on, and putting cottage cheese in little tupperware containers (erk that's not a good sign!!!), because otherwise I know I'll buy crap from the petrol station......


----------



## Jem

Ha could you drive home after doing them - I remember that time when I went mad on the calves & could not drive - had to get a friend to drive my car home!

Do it: Fail to Prepare or Prepare to Fail - gets me in the kitchen everytime !

You will feel better for it Beks

Time off is good anyway - you'll work better when you get back to it [in theory]

Food nightmares at work -I do feel for you having to do that all the time for god's sake, I could not cope with it at all ....

Sort your car out ? I had the tracking and tyres done on mine this morning - expensive game ffs ...

xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Ha could you drive home after doing them - I remember that time when I went mad on the calves & could not drive - had to get a friend to drive my car home!
> 
> Do it: Fail to Prepare or Prepare to Fail - gets me in the kitchen everytime !
> 
> You will feel better for it Beks
> 
> Time off is good anyway - you'll work better when you get back to it [in theory]
> 
> Food nightmares at work -I do feel for you having to do that all the time for god's sake, I could not cope with it at all ....
> 
> Sort your car out ? I had the tracking and tyres done on mine this morning - expensive game ffs ...
> 
> xx


I'm trying to sort it out but I'm waiting to see if anyone has the steering coupling, need some wishbone rubbers too but my usual supplier has none, but I'm taking the old ones off Thursday and letting him take them into the warehouse to see if they have the same thing under a different part number - need to fix it by next week otherwise I have to pay full whack for the MOT again.... :cursing:

I got a tyre - £17 balanced and fitted (only bother with part worns as my car eats them!), wiper blades will be free, and horn is a loose connection.....it's just the bloody parts FFS! Oh and I need to tighten a wheel bearing.....

Yeah the food thing is a pain, I hate tupperware! I did buy a nifty cool bag at Whitby though - black with skull and crossbones on it - it's quite small though! :laugh:

I could drive, the boy has the clutch from hell in his car so I'm used to having cramp in my calf :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

fcuk i hate MOT failed last year on a bloody headlight FFS i was peeved all day after that


----------



## Beklet

Gym yesterday....was pretty good, went for intensity not numbers, and it hurt!

Cardio 15 mins

Bench press

Bar x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg 2 x 8

52.5kg x 6 - would have been more but was lying in wrong position and bar kept hitting the stand - oops!

Incline dumbbell press superset with flyes (done VERY slowly)

20kg x 10/12kg x 8 x 2

Pec deck

40kg x 10

Dropset 47/33/19kg to failure

Hammer curls

16kg 3 x 8

EZ bar cable curls

2x6 (can't remember weight)

One arm cable curls

P1ssy light weight, 2 sets to failure

25 mins cardio

Was an exhausting day - up at 5 and on the road by 6 - Ipswich is not an exciting drive!

Today is more of the same but at least it's closer to home...


----------



## Jem

Poor thing - everyone seems to be stressed and having work thrown at them left, right and centre at the moment !

Sh!te weather just to worsen situation

Got your tree up yet? pmsl - might help !

Have a good day Beks

xxxxxx

Fek me nice benching !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Poor thing - everyone seems to be stressed and having work thrown at them left, right and centre at the moment !
> 
> Sh!te weather just to worsen situation
> 
> Got your tree up yet? pmsl - might help !
> 
> Have a good day Beks
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Fek me nice benching !


Tree? Fvck that! I have a couple of presents bought, a few more to buy lol but I'm skint.

Broke a tooth yesterday (on a Tic Tac FFS - serves me right for trying to stay awake while driving, eh?) it was knackered anyway, and is my last baby tooth, so can't be filled or owt. Will cos t a grand for reconstruction work (bridge or implant) and I really can't afford it - don't even mention NHS lol I've had enough of NHS dentistry to scar me for life! :laugh:

Anyhow, now a sliver of tooth has chipped off so I have a small gap and I look a proper pikey - I'll look even more like one when it finally goes - it's a bloody canine tooth :cursing:

Ice skating on Sat - this should be interesting......


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Tree? Fvck that! I have a couple of presents bought, a few more to buy lol but I'm skint.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: *they do brighten your mood Beks - a worthwhile investment ! *
> 
> *Get the boy to sort one as a surprise [you know, plant the seed ...] *
> 
> *Hey Presto you come home to lights and a tree...* :thumb:
> 
> Broke a tooth yesterday (on a Tic Tac FFS - serves me right for trying to stay awake while driving, eh?) it was knackered anyway, and is my last baby tooth,
> 
> *Baby tooth * :beer: * how did you manage that - well where is the adult tooth hiding then ?* :confused1:
> 
> so can't be filled or owt. Will cos t a grand for reconstruction work (bridge or implant) and I really can't afford it - don't even mention NHS lol I've had enough of NHS dentistry to scar me for life! :laugh:
> 
> *Haha I just dont do it Beks - school days put me off for life so I always go private*
> 
> Anyhow, now a sliver of tooth has chipped off so I have a small gap and I look a proper pikey - I'll look even more like one when it finally goes - it's a bloody canine tooth :cursing:
> 
> *Yeah you little pikey *  * just dont smile then - pikey or miserable cow - the decision is yours * :whistling:
> 
> Ice skating on Sat - this should be interesting......


*Rather you than me - mind you, you've got your own boots so you should be ok - I just worry about falling and not being able to train for the rest of my life* :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Rather you than me - mind you, you've got your own boots so you should be ok - I just worry about falling and not being able to train for the rest of my life* :thumbup1:


There is no adult tooth! It never grew......

My dentist is ace - specialises in root canal and it's painless, doesn't bollock me for having a tongue piercing, but with great service and workmanship comes great expense :sad:

Had a temporary fulling 4 years ago when I chipped a tooth and it left a sharp edge - cost £65!!!! I still have it though.... :lol:

He's not into the whole decorating thing, sees no point in it - I have one in the attic but it's crap

I worry about falling too - may have a couple of drinks first


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> There is no adult tooth! It never grew......
> 
> My dentist is ace - specialises in root canal and it's painless, doesn't bollock me for having a tongue piercing, but with great service and workmanship comes great expense :sad:
> 
> *It's worth it in the long run unfortunately -I have had porcelain veneers on my teeth - and it was new at the time so it was tres expensive as my dentist was the only one in the midlands qualified to do it ....best thing I ever did though. *
> 
> *I always look at people's teeth before their hair and shoes * :thumb:
> 
> *That's all I want * :whistling: * A man with a cracking pair of nashers *
> 
> *Brits are very sloppy about it *
> 
> Had a temporary fulling 4 years ago when I chipped a tooth and it left a sharp edge - cost £65!!!! I still have it though.... :lol:
> 
> *yep stick with him*
> 
> He's not into the whole decorating thing, sees no point in it - I have one in the attic but it's crap
> 
> *I do it for the kids -had one year when I didnt and it didnt feel right ....on xmas day it will be me and the tree so it has to be nice * :cool2:
> 
> I worry about falling too - may have a couple of drinks first


*Aye that will definitely help -I did laugh out loud at that Beks xx* :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## M_at

Beklet said:


> There is no adult tooth! It never grew......


I have the same thing - had the baby tooth extracted as a kid though.

I also have no wisdom teeth


----------



## Kate1976

Dentist!!! Run....run for the hills!

Hope you're well Beklet, well apart from the tooth. You still thinking of competing in July?


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> doesn't bollock me for having a tongue piercing,


Any feed back from boyfriends on this? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

M_at said:


> I have the same thing - had the baby tooth extracted as a kid though.
> 
> I also have no wisdom teeth


I have all 4 of mine, though I seem to have ground them flat!



Kate1976 said:


> Dentist!!! Run....run for the hills!
> 
> Hope you're well Beklet, well apart from the tooth. You still thinking of competing in July?


Still in the 'thinking' stage - 3 stone is a lot to lose in a short time......well it is if I want to keep any muscle!!!



winger said:


> Any feed back from boyfriends on this? :whistling:


They don't object lol, though my ex had a 6mm PA so he couldn't say anything really! :lol:



Greekgoddess said:


> Come over to Greece for a holiday and visit my private dentist...my husband had a bridge done and 4 porcelain teeth done for just 800 euros. Bargain!


Ha ha that's not a bad idea........I need a lottery win or something.....

Yesterday was hideous - normally I'm done by 1pm, so to not even get back to the office till almost 6pm was NOT good - I have my half year review with the boss this morning...hopefully it won't be too painful! Expecting a small bollocking but overall it should be good......not that being fitted for promotion means p1ss all when there are no jobs :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

This may interest you :0)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro...ch-2010-a.html


----------



## Jem

You'll be coming won't you Becks ?

are you coming to Jan meet in Brum btw

and erm...where are you ? xx


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> This may interest you :0)
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro...ch-2010-a.html


Ah yes, saw this on FB - wouldn't miss it for the world!! Last year was fab! :laugh: I'll sign up for anything to do with squats, deadlifts and diet :laugh:



Jem said:


> You'll be coming won't you Becks ?
> 
> are you coming to Jan meet in Brum btw
> 
> and erm...where are you ? xx


Yes, I will

Dunno yet, when is it? Will have to read the thread

I'm here, had a busy weekend.....will update when I've stuffed my face :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Friday felt absolutely shattered so just stayed in and did nowt......I'd been given the number f a chap who may have the bit for my car and I'd had an excellent review from my boss, so at least I was in a good mood.

Saturday I didn't get the phone call, but I did go ice skating and actually managed to skate, though I need bigger skates....you'd think a skate shop would know the difference between a UK and US size 3.5...FFS!!!

Back to my mates where we had Thai Red Curry followed by cheesecake....then pub.

Up at stupid o'clock the next morning for breakfast at Buddy's - Texas Breakfast for me - 6oz steak (medium rare), beans, scrambled eggs and black pudding followed by pancakes and maple syrup...yum!! Then back home to take a part of my car, take it to get welded, then back becuase I forgot the windscreen wipers, fit part and wipers, then spent last night in an exhausted heap.......

Oh and after all that they can't do the retest till Friday.....argh!!! 

Yesterday and this morning I felt like death - tonsils proper swollen and full of snot......tonight I'm off to the gym then washing clothes, tomorrow it's Cambridge then Heathrow, so no gym till sodding Friday (but I have a free pass to my mate's gym so I can go swimming yay!!) - will be looking up gyms in the Heathrow area later....assuming I don't catch something nasty first as I'm having a sneezing fit.... :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Still feel crap - actually am feeling worse than earlier- probably as bad as last night.......

Went to gym, did 45 mins cardio, which included 10 mins of (reasonably) HIIT.....was tempted by sauna but couldn't face sitting in there in a thong tbh with my belly hanging out.....

Am off to my old gym on Friday with my mate, as they were giving out free passes outside Sainsbury's yesterday....am tempted to join up again, as they have loads of classes, including spin, which would probably get me doing some sodding cardio!!!! HOWEVER I don't want to stop going to my gym, so unless they can do membership for the same price, or can do an 'add a mate for £20', I'm not interested :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bloody lurgy has got everyone at the moment it seems..... :ban:


----------



## vsideboy

if you're genuinely feeling crap then I'd skip the gym until you're 100% again, otherwise you're just overstressing your body when its trying to fight off the infection.


----------



## Beklet

Can't go to gym anyway i'm working away. There's a gym a mile away but it closes at 6 . . Wtf? Have been warned against going out alone in this area which is lovely lol.

Will be running as cardio again soon. Need a new sports bra first . . I used to be reasonably fit now i'm pants. Aim to start with is get back to being able to jog 30mins straight. Sounds pathetic but i'm that bad!


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> I used to be reasonably fit now i'm pants. Aim to start with is get back to being able to jog 30mins straight. Sounds pathetic but i'm that bad!


I don't think I can jog 3 minutes. :innocent:


----------



## Jem

stamina goes fast Beks -I used to run 13 miles twice weekly - doubt I could run for 30 mins now and it has only been a couple of months since I stopped the running completely !

BUT it does build up quickly - give it 2 or 3 weeks and you will be running a comfortably paced 30 mins


----------



## Kate1976

Gah I hate running too .....hateful pasttime !!

BTW if you have a TKmaxx near you they are good for bras of the sports variety....at a reasonable price too.


----------



## Jem

I can only wear 'shock absorber' or ones from Decathlon ....the rest are just shat & I dont even have any boobies x


----------



## M_at

I had boobies when I used to run/jog/collapse - most annoying.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> I don't think I can jog 3 minutes. :innocent:


I can....just, but I'm a blotchy wheezing state at the end of it....:laugh:



Jem said:


> stamina goes fast Beks -I used to run 13 miles twice weekly - doubt I could run for 30 mins now and it has only been a couple of months since I stopped the running completely !
> 
> BUT it does build up quickly - give it 2 or 3 weeks and you will be running a comfortably paced 30 mins


Yeah gonna start off with intervals - 2 mins jog, 2 mins walk and build it up - reckon I'll be sorted by New Year for the 30 mins then just have to get some speed on....



Kate1976 said:


> Gah I hate running too .....hateful pasttime !!
> 
> BTW if you have a TKmaxx near you they are good for bras of the sports variety....at a reasonable price too.


Yeah, never have them in my size though - Debenhams does the one I want, but it's £28 - hoping they have it in a sale soon.....(especially if, with any luck, it wont be fitting for long!)


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey love the pic (avatar)keep up the good work x


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Bet you will be glad to leave the area you are staying in Becks.....not safe to walk alone...bloody hell....the world is getting to be a dangerous place.
> 
> Good luck with the jogging or running....I am not good at either, but I have perfected the art of power walking with ankle weights on and tightly nipped buttocks.......as suggested by my mentors............its an art form not to look disabled doing it.....LOL


Ha ha it's right next to Heathrow Airport - not the loveliest!

Can't really do power walking for some reason - canes my ankles :sad:

Gym bloody scuppered next week for some of it FFS - I have tomorrow and Sunday to get to the gym this week, to date the next week consists of;

Tomorrow - work VERY early am, car to garage, car out of garage, cry, go to gym with mate, then swim afterwards :thumb:

Saturday - go ice skating am, go Christmas shopping pm, go to Goth Night till 3am... 

Sunday - if not raining, dig and weed allotment, if raining do some bloody housework :cursing: Something else I can't remember, and make first batch of mince pies :tongue:

Monday - Get up at 5am :scared: , drive to Northants to meet colleague, drive to Wales...work, drive back to Northants to collect car, drive to Harwich pm

Tuesday - Work in Harwich. If finish early enough, stop off at Hercules Gym for a workout :bounce:

Weds - Work in Cambs, go to gym

Thurs - Work in Elstree, go to gym

Friday - Leaving do, get p1ssed at lunchtime and try to work in the afternoon, give up, go home and collapse.....

argh......somewhere in there I have to sleep, and eat. Hmmm....

Today I've subsisted on caffeine and bad stuff and feel crap. Am actually looking forward to a nice dayof normal food tomorrow. Have to admit I was rather unimpressed by the waitress this morning who, after I told her I wanted tea and brown toast, brought me coffee and white toast.... :cursing:

Oh yes, and luckily it's leg day tomorrow, as the other gym has a leg press I can use!!!! Hurrah!!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ha ha it's right next to Heathrow Airport - not the loveliest!
> 
> Can't really do power walking for some reason - canes my ankles :sad:
> 
> Gym bloody scuppered next week for some of it FFS - I have tomorrow and Sunday to get to the gym this week, to date the next week consists of;
> 
> Tomorrow - work VERY early am, car to garage, car out of garage, cry, go to gym with mate, then swim afterwards :thumb:
> 
> Saturday - go ice skating am, go Christmas shopping pm, go to Goth Night till 3am...
> 
> Sunday - if not raining, dig and weed allotment, if raining do some bloody housework :cursing: Something else I can't remember, and make first batch of mince pies :tongue:
> 
> Monday - Get up at 5am :scared: , drive to Northants to meet colleague, drive to Wales...work, drive back to Northants to collect car, drive to Harwich pm
> 
> Tuesday - Work in Harwich. If finish early enough, stop off at Hercules Gym for a workout :bounce:
> 
> Weds - Work in Cambs, go to gym
> 
> Thurs - Work in Elstree, go to gym
> 
> Friday - Leaving do, get p1ssed at lunchtime and try to work in the afternoon, give up, go home and collapse.....
> 
> argh......somewhere in there I have to sleep, and eat. Hmmm....
> 
> Today I've subsisted on caffeine and bad stuff and feel crap. Am actually looking forward to a nice dayof normal food tomorrow.* Have to admit I was rather unimpressed by the waitress this morning who, after I told her I wanted tea and brown toast, brought me coffee and white toast*.... :cursing:
> 
> Oh yes, and luckily it's leg day tomorrow, as the other gym has a leg press I can use!!!! Hurrah!!


FPMSL - could she be any more wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: This could have been the straw that broke the camel's back ....she could have been slaughtered right there ..over the toast rack and coffeepot

No jury in the land would have convicted you :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Running...??? :confused1:

OMFG............... :crying:

I need to sit down....


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Running...??? :confused1:
> 
> OMFG............... :crying:
> 
> I need to sit down....


I know, but needs must......

Went to the gym with my mate today. I've not been there since I called the membership bloke a cnut and stormed out over 2 years ago..... 

Since then, it looks the same...but different. I know I train in an 18 month old gym, but it looks very shabby in the other one.....and I didn't get much training done as I was talking to the PT, I have a sh1tter of a headache anyway so no loss lol, I did manage a bit......

Stepper 13 mins

Leg press

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

200kg 3 x 10...Now....I've spent AGES bitching about leg presses and how I don't fit on them, and how I liked the one at LA Fitness because I did. Well, I don't. It was fine when I was doing 80kg, but now it's not - I'm pushed into the cushion and can rack it, but have to twist round to pull the lever back - oh dear 

Squats

60kg 3 x 8

SLDL

60kg 3 x 8

More stepper for a few minutes

Bit of a swim (10 lengths)

Sauna....

Tomorrow will be day of cardio......two hours walking around MK doing hideous Christmas shopping :cursing: 2 hours ice skating, and in the evening, hopefully 3 hours dancing......

Sunday, if it's not raining will be Back Day, aka Digging The Allotment Until My Back Seizes Up :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

sh$t babe thats alot of cardio:whistling:where do you get the energy:rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Jay.32 said:


> sh$t babe thats alot of cardio:whistling:where do you get the energy:rockon:


Don't take the p1ss.....

Went ice skating, and today I learned to stop properly without falling over - I looked an utter spaz, no doubt 

I am currently resting my pastry, then I'll make the first experimental batch of mince pies. Yay.

Then bath time...


----------



## Jem

Sounds like a cool night to me Beks !

You going to be indulging in a mince pie or 2 along the way....

Me = Bubble Bath, Candles [scented of course], Pixie Lott [on the stereo, not in me bath :lol: ] :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> Sounds like a cool night to me Beks !
> 
> You going to be indulging in a mince pie or 2 along the way....
> 
> Me = Bubble Bath, Candles [scented of course], Pixie Lott [on the stereo, not in me bath :lol: ] :bounce: :bounce:


And a glass of wine?


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> And a glass of wine?


No, funnily enough - you are soooo on my wavelength. I went to buy one and lost my temper with the fat b*stard in the shop ....so erm that will be a cup of Earl Grey chick


----------



## winger

Nice Jem.


----------



## Beklet

The mince pies got the seal of approval......

Went out last night, probably drank too much. Felt a bit ropey this morning but not as bad as the boy who appears to have food poisoning :sad:

He graded for TKD though, thankfully but my gym session was cut short by him coming to pick me up and saying he didn't feel well......

Warm up 5 mins

RC stuff

Dumbbell press

10kg x 12

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

18kg x 8

One arm lateral raise

8kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 6 dropset 6kg to failure

Reverse pec deck

40kg 3 x 8

Skullcrushers

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

One arm reverse grip pushdowns

5kg x 15

7.5kg x 8 dropset 2.5kg to failure

10 mins cardio internal training

Was planning to do 30 mins cardio, but sh1t happens......

Just been shopping to get fruit and nuts and some healthy bits - gonna make an effort as tomorrow is going to be SUCH a long day (5am start, and finish around 8pm, no doubt), and I know I'm not guaranteed dinner till around 8pm, so will be taking the dreaded cool bag of tupperware with me :scared:

Better get washing clothes and cooking that chicken! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Bit embarrassing the tupperware thing isnt it pmsl - I just try to get it all on a plate as quickly as possible :lol:

Training seems good Beks

Getting into the cardio


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Bit embarrassing the tupperware thing isnt it pmsl - I just try to get it all on a plate as quickly as possible :lol:
> 
> Training seems good Beks
> 
> Getting into the cardio


Yeah but I have the best cool bag EVER 










And matching lunchbox....

Cardio would be good if I could get into it - I'm staying in Harwich tomorrow night as yet I don't know where....hmm....

I just made these - I put 3x the amount of ginger and cinnamon in them they are damn good! (it's wholemeal flour as well)



Too much to do I have to be up before 5....erk...

Won more skates on ebay - these are DEFINITELY a UK size 3.5, so I'm told, so hopefully will be less squishy on my toes


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha loving the cool bag.... mine is just a plain old boring blue one.

Biscuits look fab :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

OOoooh how artistic - they look amazing

Jane Fonda eat your heart oot ! :lol: :lol:

Cool bag pmsl ...I want one :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

It's too bloody early for this lol - ah well, to Wales......


----------



## Beklet

Hum so.....

Yesterday....

Up at sparrow fart and off to drive to Towcester at 6am......got there before 7 and had a cuppa......set off (with a colleague driving, thankfully) about 20 mins later......one rest stop on the M6 toll for coffee, and a loo break in Wrexham and we got where we were going at 10.45.....

4 hours later, and we're on the way back, with another loo break and another coffee stop, this time with cakes (FFS nearly a tenner for 2 coffees and 2 cakes  ), back to Towcester at around 6.15pm.......

Back into my car, via petrol station for fuel and I finally got to Harwich just before 10....(there was a slight detour as I missed my turn as the A120 suddently becomes the A12 without telling anyone  )

By the time I'd had my ham salad sarnie and Smirnoff Ice (which was forced upon me by my colleague), it was bedtime.......11.30.....

Up again at 7, massive breakfast (muesli, full English, toast and tea) working till 2, then back home, via the rather excellent Hercules Gymwhere I turned up, worked out and got the t-shirt 

No cardio, it's banned at the gun show.....:laugh:

Mug of coffee (warm up and caffeine injection)

Deadlifts

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 3

110kg x 1 then I was seeing stars lol (don't think 4 mugs of tea and half a sarnie cut it really)

Wide neutral grip pulldowns (too lazy to change the bar, these were odd as my arms only just go this wide PMSL!)

6 plates x 10

10 plates 3 x 8

Narrow grip cable rows

7 plates 3 x 10

Dumbbell pulovers

20kg x 15

Back extensions

BW x 15

15kg plate x 10 (which is about when my lower back started to complain massively  )

Mug of tea (cool down and relax lol)

Off now to an all you can eat Chinese as the boy's dad is visiting......speaking of which, got a parcel from mine today, consisting of a Christmas card and a bottle of JD - result!! :thumb:

I am going to eat tonight and tomorrow's entire protein requirements in duck, prawns and ribs.... :tongue:


----------



## rodrigo

that sounds cool i just had my tuna and crisp breads FFS and your talkin tasty sh!t like that


----------



## Jem

Nice deads Beks - go girlie - Must have been the location that spurred you on !

Youtubing it soon perhaps ?

Mine were pants tonight ...

Enjoy your chinese meal - cannot abide the stuff meself but I think I'm strange ...


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Nice deads Beks - go girlie - Must have been the location that spurred you on !
> 
> Youtubing it soon perhaps ?
> 
> Mine were pants tonight ...
> 
> Enjoy your chinese meal - cannot abide the stuff meself but I think I'm strange ...


Nah....110kg is 'normal' lol I'd have been more impressed with 120......but I'd had such a rough day the day before, and not enough food, and same today, so the 110 was an achievement really........

Just got back, ate lots of duck, beef, prawns and chicken and a couple of ribs and a huge bowl of lychees...yum! 

Haven't had chance to chill or owt since been back so will now spent a very unproductive half hour slobbing in front of TV to wind down :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> No cardio, it's banned at the gun show.....:laugh:


That made me laugh Beks. :beer:

Nice Deads, damn you are strong for a hot female! :innocent:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> That made me laugh Beks. :beer:
> 
> Nice Deads, damn you are strong for a hot female! :innocent:


Pfft no I'm not lol

'Normal' work day today, Cambridge today, only 30 miles each way, should be easy, except the road outside looks like an ice rink and it's a bendy slope out of the garage.......

I might even be home shortly after lunch! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Pfft no I'm not lol
> 
> 'Normal' work day today, Cambridge today, only 30 miles each way, should be easy, except the road outside looks like an ice rink and it's a bendy slope out of the garage.......
> 
> I might even be home shortly after lunch! :laugh:


NOT WHAT hot or strong?

Beks you really must learn to accept a compliment  Just say thanks very much and feel good about it :thumbup1:

I moan about driving 10 there and back :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> NOT WHAT hot or strong?
> 
> Beks you really must learn to accept a compliment  Just say thanks very much and feel good about it :thumbup1:
> 
> I moan about driving 10 there and back :laugh:


Not hot, not as strong as I should be because I just can't be consistent......

As for driving, I love driving, as long as I'm not stuck in stop/start traffic....

Only 77 mile round trip today, and 100 mile round trip tomorrow lol 

Gym today.....

10 mins cardio

Flat bench dumbbell press

14kg x 12

18kg x 10

22kg 3 x 10,10,8 - no spotter, but ever so proud, I got these up myself - the lad next to me doing the same weight couldn't believe his eyes lol :lol:

Incline HS press

40kg 3 x 8

Pec deck

Dropset 47/33/19kg to failure

Hammer curls

16kg 2 x 8

18kg 1 x 5 *PB* 

Concentration curls

8kg x 10

dropset 8/4kg to failure

20 mins cardio including 5 mins full range on the Stepper of Doom

My bum hurts now....

In the interests of consistency, I am currently cooking up quinoa, chicken and boiled eggs for tomorrow.....

Tonight I am going to be a bit naughty.......went to Morrisons on the way back from Cambridge today, and bought a HUGE bag of spuds for 29p - the boy is happy, and I am going to have a jacket spud with loads f cottage cheese (and a bit of butter) later - yum! :tongue:

However, i am feeling like a total fatty, weight still stable despite me eating better (no, honest!) - think chronic lack of sleep isn't helping - well no more stupid early starts for a bit, so I can get some quality shuteye....but not tonight cos I want my spud....


----------



## Bettyboo

ello thought i would pop by so Helloooo!

Less negative talk young lady! ahem, and you are not a total fatty less of that aswell!!

Chin up hun, keep smiling lots x


----------



## rodrigo

unbroken sleep ah them were the days ,now when i got over the 6 year old waking years ago baby saul the 20 month old makes it his mission to get into are bed middle of the fookin night and i am on shift work FFS


----------



## Bettyboo

rodrigo said:


> unbroken sleep ah them were the days ,now when i got over the 6 year old waking years ago baby saul the 20 month old makes it his mission to get into are bed middle of the fookin night and i am on shift work FFS


Haha I don't miss those days at all.... Mine are getting older now and getting lazy and like to lay in... trying to get them up on a school day is a mare if they have stayed up after 20:00 lol


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Not hot, not as strong as I should be because I just can't be consistent......
> 
> As for driving, I love driving, as long as I'm not stuck in stop/start traffic....
> 
> *Yeah I dont mind so long as no one else is in the car - because I like to blare music and sing *
> 
> *[**and dance - I get funny looks yes *  * but only in the winter because you arent supposed to merrily sing to songs in winter**] *
> 
> *Oh and I shout lots - at stupid drivers ... *
> 
> *Best left to my own devices really *
> 
> *The kids just ignore me so they're ok *
> 
> Only 77 mile round trip today, and 100 mile round trip tomorrow lol
> 
> Gym today.....
> 
> 10 mins cardio
> 
> Flat bench dumbbell press
> 
> 14kg x 12
> 
> 18kg x 10
> 
> 22kg 3 x 10,10,8 - no spotter, but ever so proud, I got these up myself - the lad next to me doing the same weight couldn't believe his eyes lol :lol:
> 
> *I am not surprised - well, I just dont think I will ever be pressing that amount on dbells*
> 
> Incline HS press
> 
> 40kg 3 x 8
> 
> *HS ? [it's late - indulge me ] *
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> Dropset 47/33/19kg to failure
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 16kg 2 x 8
> 
> 18kg 1 x 5 *PB*
> 
> *yeah yeah ....* :lol: :beer:
> 
> Concentration curls
> 
> 8kg x 10
> 
> dropset 8/4kg to failure
> 
> 20 mins cardio including 5 mins full range on the Stepper of Doom
> 
> *PMSL - I love the stepper *
> 
> My bum hurts now....
> 
> In the interests of consistency, I am currently cooking up quinoa, chicken and boiled eggs for tomorrow.....
> 
> Tonight I am going to be a bit naughty.......went to Morrisons on the way back from Cambridge today, and bought a HUGE bag of spuds for 29p - the boy is happy, and I am going to have a jacket spud with loads f cottage cheese (and a bit of butter) later - yum! :tongue:
> 
> However, i am feeling like a total fatty, weight still stable despite me eating better (no, honest!) - think chronic lack of sleep isn't helping - well no more stupid early starts for a bit, so I can get some quality shuteye....but not tonight cos I want my spud....


*All sounding great Beks - now stay on track* :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> 22kg 3 x 10,10,8 - no spotter, but ever so proud, I got these up myself - the lad next to me doing the same weight couldn't believe his eyes lol :lol:


Doncha just love that.......  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *All sounding great Beks - now stay on track* :thumb:


Hammer Strength - the plate loaded machines not the pin and stack ones.... 

I do all that in the car as well - I must look a total loon :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Doncha just love that.......  :thumb: :lol:


Yeah, but it would have been better if it had been heavier lol :laugh:



Bettyboo said:


> ello thought i would pop by so Helloooo!
> 
> Less negative talk young lady! ahem, and you are not a total fatty less of that aswell!!
> 
> Chin up hun, keep smiling lots x


Ha ha yes I am.......but hopefully not for long!


----------



## Beklet

What a sh1t day......

Apart from the weather, bloke I went to see was miserable, my gym session was so appalling I'm not even going to go there, and while eating my chicken and quinoa (healthy, or what?), I bit down on a bone, and fractured my tooth.......proper split the front of it (it's had root canal but not crowned so was weak anyway.......)

I feel somewhat sick, it's wobbling and may fall out, no dentist can see me till tomorrow, my own is away till Monday. So eating will be difficult if not impossible for today and possibly the whole weekend....hopefully it can be saved, but we'll see.......

The boy has agreed to pay for the emergency treatment and some of the crown work if required - which is very sweet but I feel awful about it - I've not been for 2 years cos I'm too poor, doesn't seem fair him paying for very expensive reconstructive work......

I feel a total sh1t.... :crying:


----------



## winger

Just kick him down some for services rendered.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Just kick him down some for services rendered.


Lol...harsh.....

Last crown cost around £600......4 years ago! Dreading what it will cost now......even the temp emergency work will be little shy of £100.... :sad:

Unfortunately if I go NHS, they'll just try to extract it - sod that I'd look a right pikey :blink:

Now to try to clean the tooth out without snapping the broken bit off......


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol...harsh.....
> 
> Last crown cost around £600......4 years ago! Dreading what it will cost now......even the temp emergency work will be little shy of £100.... :sad:
> 
> Unfortunately if I go NHS, they'll just try to extract it - sod that I'd look a right pikey :blink:
> 
> Now to try to clean the tooth out without snapping the broken bit off......


 :confused1: Poor thing Beks that sounds awful !


----------



## winger

Maybe you will take better care of your choppers..lol

I floss naked and I love it, but then again it is in the shower. :beer:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Maybe you will take better care of your choppers..lol
> 
> I floss naked and I love it, but then again it is in the shower. :beer:


I do take care - maybe I should stop eating chicken lol


----------



## Linny

Hope your tooth gets sorted quick hunni!

Fantastic on throwin the db's up yourself it's a barstuard when there's no spotter as you zap energy getting them up, just take the rough with the smooth.

p.s Wingers right you're a hot mofo so accept it :tongue:

Linda xxx


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> Maybe you will take better care of your choppers..lol
> 
> *I floss naked and I love it, but then again it is in the shower*. :beer:


Do you find it more beneficial than clothed flossing? Do you have any studies on this :cool2: ?

strange winger, very strange


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> Do you find it more beneficial than clothed flossing? Do you have any studies on this :cool2: ?
> 
> strange winger, very strange


Yes it is more beneficial actually and here is why.

I get up at 4:30 a.m. in the morning to a cold house so the first thing I do is take a warm shower.

So if you can imagine me getting warm while flossing in the shower, naked of course. :whistling:


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> Yes it is more beneficial actually and here is why.
> 
> I get up at 4:30 a.m. in the morning to a cold house so the first thing I do is take a warm shower.
> 
> So if you can imagine me getting warm while flossing in the shower, naked of course. :whistling:


    ok visualisation is a beautiful tool .... :thumb:


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> ok visualisation is a beautiful tool .... :thumb:


You say your visualizing my tool? :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Lol I'm sure you have a lovely tool Wingman 

Sodding tooth came away from filling in the gym - is supposed to be film and pizza night, but pizza is chewy, so I'll be having one slice, I think :cursing:

Delt day today - these used to be my nemesis, but I like training them atm, mainly because I'm seeing progress on the weights after months of pain....even better was my mate who when I was looking in the mirror just said 'bloody hell, your back is enormous!' :thumb: (It was meant in a good way PMSL)

Cardio 10 mins

RC stuff

Dumbbell press

10kg x 12

14kg x 10

18kg x 10

20kg x 8 PB :bounce: Next week, think I'll fgo for the 22s and get off the girly red weights lol

One arm lateral raise

8kg x 10

10kg 2 x 6

Reverse pec deck

40kg 2 x 8

47kg x 6

Tricep pressdown

21kg x 10

24.5kg 2 x 8

One arm reverse pressdown

5kg to failure

Not a bad workout, that. Prob have tomorrow off, then back Monday.....means I'm almost back to training back on Sundays - I like training back on Sundays as I don't need a spotter, and the gym is notoriously short of staff lol

THis afternoon I'll be baking again, buscuits and pies, and taking them to friends today and tomorrow - I'm too skint to buy pressies lol


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Hope your tooth gets sorted quick hunni!
> 
> Fantastic on throwin the db's up yourself it's a barstuard when there's no spotter as you zap energy getting them up, just take the rough with the smooth.
> 
> p.s Wingers right you're a hot mofo so accept it :tongue:
> 
> Linda xxx


Ha ha so do I - is a nightmare atm.......

Yeah no spotter is a pain - found one today (the nice ginger chap if you recall) and he was telling me he'd just put his back out doing cable rows - I felt a bit guilty asking him after that, but at least he's friendly, unlike the ignorant gits who just grunt at me lol :laugh:



Greekgoddess said:


> Ha ha.....I would.......lol.
> 
> Only Joking !! Off out to party the weekend away....it takes my mind off food....


Partying makes me hungry.....



winger said:


> Yes it is more beneficial actually and here is why.
> 
> I get up at 4:30 a.m. in the morning to a cold house so the first thing I do is take a warm shower.
> 
> So if you can imagine me getting warm while flossing in the shower, naked of course. :whistling:


Do you wee in the shower too?


----------



## Beklet

Urgh...right.

Off to the dentists in a minute. Oh, the expense :sad:

Hope it won't be too bad but I'm bricking it - waiting for the lecture for not going for years......waiting to be told my tooth will have to come out :crying:

Bleh.


----------



## Linny

It'll be 1 less to brush  ...may not be so bad xx


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> It'll be 1 less to brush  ...may not be so bad xx


x 2 :thumb: :thumb :

GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## Beklet

Tooth can be saved at a cost of 900 notes . . Erk. Off to get crown prep in a bit. Ah well i should be dieting anyway who needs food?


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> who needs food?


That's a new angle, who needs teeth if you don't eat food? 

It could be worse, the DR. could have said we have some good news and some bad news.

The good news is your teeth are fine, the bad news is the gums gota go.


----------



## Jem

Lotta dosh at this time of year Beks ! whoops ... hope it all goes as painlessly as possible

True about the gums though wingman

xxx


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> 900 notes!!!!That would have bought you two weeks here in Greece and the private dentist to fix the new crown..........consider my offer next time and try to have a few weeks warning when you break a tooth lol.
> 
> Hope you get it all sorted out soon, shame to bake all those pies and things and not be able to eat a few samples yourself Becks......especially since you will be dieting all too quickly after the New Year.


Aye but I get to pay the rest in 4 weeks time when I get the permanent crown fitted - he is a bloody good dentist though - definitely worth it!



Jem said:


> Lotta dosh at this time of year Beks ! whoops ... hope it all goes as painlessly as possible
> 
> True about the gums though wingman
> 
> xxx


It was painless, except the anaesthetic is wearing off and I feel like I've been punched. 2 hours between appointments and my gums had already started to grow back over the tooth lol

I can eat the pies and stuff, I'm just banned from nuts until I get the crown...

My face is itching, it's wearing off...

Just got a lift home and got in the van to find I was sharing the seat with a brace of pheasant...shame they're for a friend, but we'll just go and visit when they're cooking them.... :tongue:

Bought the most repulsive skirt for my 60s outfit, and a pink crocheted shawl - bleurgh lol!!!


----------



## Chris1

:wub:


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> :wub:


Aw cheers sweetie, nice to see you back x

Back today, pretty good workout

cardio 15 mins

Pulldowns

40kg x 12

54kg x 10

61kg x 8

68kg x 6,5

Wide grip cable row

57kg 2 x 8

67kg 2 x 5

One arm cable row

19kg x 12

Straight arm pressdown

8 plates x 10

9 plates x 10

10 plates x 9

Back extension

15kg plate 2 x 10

Dropset 25/15/BW x 8/6/6

Tried to do elliptical for cardio but leg had spasms from back so did bike instead - 10 mins

About to eat an enormous venison grillsteak :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Good work out beks!

Havent done the wide grip cable row exersise for a long time.. will chuck it into my next back work out to mix it up and shock the muscle.


----------



## Beklet

Jay.32 said:


> Good work out beks!
> 
> Havent done the wide grip cable row exersise for a long time.. will chuck it into my next back work out to mix it up and shock the muscle.


Yeah I'm liking that too - having some time off deads, they're doing my head in - after the extensions couldn't walk anyway :lol:

I'm nearly as heavy as the pulldowns as well, so that's always fun trying to anchor myself under the knee pads :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Aye but I get to pay the rest in 4 weeks time when I get the permanent crown fitted - he is a bloody good dentist though - definitely worth it!
> 
> It was painless, except the anaesthetic is wearing off and I feel like I've been punched. 2 hours between appointments and my gums had already started to grow back over the tooth lol
> 
> *glad its sorted now though Beks *
> 
> I can eat the pies and stuff, I'm just banned from nuts until I get the crown...
> 
> *that's no bad thing *
> 
> My face is itching, it's wearing off...
> 
> *I hate that feeling - for some reason I always have to eat a curry with roti when I've had it .....*
> 
> Just got a lift home and got in the van to find I was sharing the seat with a brace of pheasant...shame they're for a friend, but we'll just go and visit when they're cooking them.... :tongue:
> 
> *eugh haha as you do ....*
> 
> *stupidest creatures on this planet - apart from jodie marsh *
> 
> Bought the most repulsive skirt for my 60s outfit, and a pink crocheted shawl - bleurgh lol!!!


*Oooh I can just picture you in those :laugh:*


----------



## Jay.32

Beklet said:


> Yeah I'm liking that too - having some time off deads, they're doing my head in - after the extensions couldn't walk anyway :lol:
> 
> I'm nearly as heavy as the pulldowns as well, so that's always fun trying to anchor myself under the knee pads :laugh:


 strap yourself down with a seatbelt:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Oooh I can just picture you in those :laugh:*


I'm sure there will be pictures - and I'm gutted about the nuts - I love Brazil nuts and pecans :sad:


----------



## Beklet

Jay.32 said:


> strap yourself down with a seatbelt:thumb:


There isn't one......


----------



## Jay.32

Beklet said:


> There isn't one......


 make one...

Rachet straps easy one to use. give you more consentration on pulling than trying to keep ya a*s on the seat:lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I'm sure there will be pictures - and I'm gutted about the nuts - I love Brazil nuts and pecans :sad:


that's my girl - you always come up with the pics of these mad nights out !

Not a mod do is it ? I've been to loads - used to like a bit of ska


----------



## Beklet

Jay.32 said:


> make one...
> 
> Rachet straps easy one to use. give you more consentration on pulling than trying to keep ya a*s on the seat:lol:


Yeah but to reach the bar, I have to stand on tiptoe, then try to pull the bar down and get my legs under the pads......not easy! 



Jem said:


> that's my girl - you always come up with the pics of these mad nights out !
> 
> Not a mod do is it ? I've been to loads - used to like a bit of ska


Nah it's a murder mystery thing......I have to be pink and frothy and everything - yuk!


----------



## Jay.32

Fair coment if ya training on ya own lol


----------



## Beklet

Jay.32 said:


> Fair coment if ya training on ya own lol


I always train on my own, no-one loves me...*sniff*

:lol:

Hopefully if I can do a weight heavier than me I'll be able to do chins soon anyway...that's the idea...... :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

im the same.. lots of training partners have let me down, not turning up or packing in altogether so Ive been training on myown for the last few years now.

we are loners:lol:


----------



## M_at

Do narrow grip chins Beks, I can manage them with out a struggle now but my wide grip pulldown still sucks


----------



## Beklet

M_at said:


> Do narrow grip chins Beks, I can manage them with out a struggle now but my wide grip pulldown still sucks


Hmm I can do one or two of those, on a good day 

Just had a very pleasant drive to Tottenham Hale....roads were quiet, traffic was less annoying than usual and I was in my own car, for once. The heating worked a treat, the car behaved impeccably, you can shove your new front wheel drive ABS ridden nancy crap cars in a snowdrift (oh, wait..... :whistling: )

Have some very unhealthy kosher pastry puffs which I will cook up now and hopefully palm most off onto other people - the houmous is mine though!!!

My car rocks, I love my car :thumb:


----------



## M_at

What do you drive?


----------



## Beklet

M_at said:


> What do you drive?


Mk5 Cortina :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Nice classic car. Hope you keep it nice and shiny 

I'm looking forward to getting a new car that I can polish properly come the summer.


----------



## dmcc

You like polishing your bonnet?

NG chins rock. At the start of the year I could do 3-4 unassisted, now my PB is 15.


----------



## Linny

Check out this link Bex

*http://stronglifts.com/how-to-do-pull-ups-and-chin-ups-with-proper-technique/*

I know you know how to do them, but they have some good tips on this page :thumbup1:

xxx


----------



## Beklet

Cheers, will try them next time it's back day

Last week's blue ar5ed fly impression is obviously catching up - I feel shattered again, I did yesterday and i have so much to bloody do!!! Least of which is taking up a skirt. Bleh.

Oh and more baking, but for now I'm going to sleep lol


----------



## Jem

At 4 o clock Beks !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> At 4 o clock Beks !


I didn't go to sleep, I watched crap telly instead and ate veg sticks and houmous......


----------



## Beklet

Ugh. This Christmas is the last one I spend in my room, clothes all over the floor and wearing the only thing I own that fits and doesn't make me look like a whale :crying:


----------



## winger

I love whales. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

FPMSL - she isnt a whale wings


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> FPMSL - she isnt a whale wings


I didn't say she was, I just like whales, don't read too much into it ok! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lol I am a fat git though - and I got bought loads of choccy for Christmas 0 argh!!!! Have a week to eat it....

Today was a good day. I STILL didn't have crisps, ate loads of turkey and pork and veg, and only 2 roasties, though I had a bit of 3 puddings....

Have lots of books to read, some very tasteful presents from my mother, which is a good sign.

Tomorrow will hopefully be chilled too. It's the father in sin's family tomorrow, loads of kids there but we're going for a cuppa and nibbles, not the full meal so escapage should be easy :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

hey becklet long time no chat, just wanted to wish you a merry xmas and happy new year. lots of love.


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> hey becklet long time no chat, just wanted to wish you a merry xmas and happy new year. lots of love.


Aw bless your little drunken heart 

No gym today - it was closed. Have a load of chocolate to get through this week - hopefully by then I'll be heartily sick of the stuff!

Went to Sainsbury's earlier and first thing I did was put pomegranate and apples into the basket :lol:

Have been reading books I got for Crimble, and have the urge to get the scissors to some old t-shirts but pretty pointless until the summer lol!!!

Tomorrow there may be allotment digging, there will definitely be gym there may even be housework....


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad you had a good Christmas.....were the books getting you all creative then? Having a warm spell here, so the tshirts are back out again for the time being.
> 
> *Yeah.....though not right now as Im freezing!*
> 
> I can understand the apples and pomegranate going into the basket, I was dying to get back to my protein shakes and salads today. Crap food only tastes okay for a few hours now....think I have been cured. The dark chocolate went down a treat though.
> 
> *Hopefully I will be sick of chocolate by the end of the week!*
> 
> Had to get weighed and measured at the gym today...body fat and weight the same as before the holidays, but I seem to have lost half an inch off my waist and added half an inch to both my shoulders and biceps in the last six weeks or so.
> 
> My clothes seem to be getting loose for me again though...will have to sort them out soon, but by then we might be on a cold spell again and I will need the chunky jumpers....oh well.


Wish mine were - I'm definitely feeling fat!

Well my mother was a surprise - normally she takes to trying to medicate me and buying me completely unsuitable presents. After the shock of the tasteful presents I was surprised by my birthday present this morning. Actually, I wasn't, I knew it was going to be perfume, but I usually spend too much time feeling guilty as she always buys me something that smells vile on me. Last year's was Anais Anais which is not at all my ting, and it's OK, I might wear it some point in the future but it's really Not Me. Bear in mind my current favourite is A Scent by Issey Miyake and you can imagine how far off the mark it is :lol: :lol:

THis year I have Chanel No. 5. Aain, not my thing, but curiously, I quite like it, even though it smells very sugary on me....shall wear it to the gym see if it turns into the usual 'cat tray' smell :laugh:

Also have a heart rate monitor which I shall be trying out tomorrow when I do cardio.....


----------



## winger

Issey Miyake my favorite of all.

I love a nice vanilla smell.


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Happy Birthday....not sure when it is/was, but hope you have a great day celebrating.
> 
> I love my heart rate monitor, I wear it when I go power walking. It has a good setting that will read you the time out loud every so often....great if I am walking to a deadline ha ha. It does surprise a few random tourists though, they think you have just read their mind and told them the time lol.
> 
> I have the same problem with perfumes, the ones people think are ''me'' are as way off the mark as possible. I have a saviour in a friend in the UK who makes perfumes out of essential oils, they smell incredible and cost next to nothing compared to the brand name ones. They also last for years and you only use a couple of drops at a time as they are pure oil.
> 
> I can understand your reference to the cat tray smell.....one girl at the gym was so steeped in jasmine oil I had to start moving to a separate weights room if she came in, it made me feel really sick if I had to stand near to her. God only knows who she thought she was going to attract with that much on....
> 
> When is the prepping commencing then Becks?


Ha ha I love jasmine, it smells OK on me, I also love perfume oils - particularly a couple by Black Phoenix Alchemy labs - Mmm Inferno...... 

Diet should begin on the 3rd - renewed my Costco membership today so on the 31st (payday), I'm off there to bulk buy chicken breasts, frozen prawns, ziploc bags, vitamins and spices :thumb:



winger said:


> Issey Miyake my favorite of all.
> 
> I love a nice vanilla smell.


Lol I can't abide vanilla - it smells too sickly on me = the Issey Miyake I have is very green smelling :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

perfume is not my thing, it never tastes nice.


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> I didn't realised Costco had a membership thing when I read about them, of course, we don't have them here in Greece.....
> 
> Went to the supermarkets today and everyone filling their trollies with snacks and booze, so I raided all the cheap salmon, game and other goodies to stock my freezer and cupboards, and still spent less than I usually do. Already on the prepping diet.....and in for a long run of it till I get to where I need to be body fat wise.....
> 
> The gym have given me an extra week free membership because of the missed days when they were shut, so that has helped me out. My contest prep goes full pelt from Monday with a new training programme. I will be back on alternate days of cardio and heavy weight training.... having four days off to dance and enjoy myself first though.
> 
> I just remembered my other perfumes....chocolate orange , gingerbread and blackberry with green leaves lol....told you they were all food....


Heh heh have to have some perk to having a crappy job lol!

It's not always cheaper, but I can buy a load of chicken breasts for £12 - there were about 20 last time, and a 2kg bag of prawns for £12, and huge trays of mince for the same - friends are having a barbeque on New Years Day so I may take a massive tray of ribs too 

It's very good for spices though - you can get a catering size tub of Scwarz spices for less than £3 - it costs almost that for those piddly glass jars you buy at the supermarket!!!

The blackberry one sounds good...


----------



## evad

glad you had a good birthday chuck, now go and get pi55ed and shout at people for being mongatrons


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> perfume is not my thing, it never tastes nice.


True 



davetherave said:


> glad you had a good birthday chuck, now go and get pi55ed and shout at people for being mongatrons


That will be tonight...... :thumb:

Uneventful couple of days - went to gym on birthday, shoulder sarted playing up, sacked it off.....

Yesterday the boy kicked my work laptop and cracked the screen so I've been to work today to transfer all the files onto a network drive and call it in....6 weeks for a new one then... :cursing:

Today I am off to Costco to buy chicken, spices and Ziploc bags.....

Tonight I'm off to a party, tomorrow a bbq...yay 

DIE...t starts Sunday :crying:


----------



## Jem

Woof some long posts in here - thought I would nip in whilst it was quiet & add some brief innane comments :laugh:

Hahaha DIE-t....look on the bright side Beks, think of the bod you can sculpt & all the lovely clothes that will hang just right :thumb:

Enjoy your parties too

6 weeks for work to sort out a new one ffs - mine are brilliant like that, couple of days tops [we are an ICT firm so you'd think it would take forever pmsl]

...not that I have a fella around to kick it - what was he doing kung fu dancing :confused1:

Happy New Year chick xxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Woof some long posts in here - thought I would nip in whilst it was quiet & add some brief innane comments :laugh:
> 
> Hahaha DIE-t....look on the bright side Beks, think of the bod you can sculpt & all the lovely clothes that will hang just right :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy your parties too
> 
> 6 weeks for work to sort out a new one ffs - mine are brilliant like that, couple of days tops [we are an ICT firm so you'd think it would take forever pmsl]
> 
> ...not that I have a fella around to kick it - what was he doing kung fu dancing :confused1:
> 
> Happy New Year chick xxx


Ha ha no, although he does TKD.....he just didn't see it and stepped on it!!

It's stupid Civil Service 'procedure' - call it in, get a job number, etc etc. No matter that someone on my team retired today, and there's a laptop with all the programs and databases I need IN THE OFFICE, they just need to add a couple of things, delete the documents on the C drive and reallocate the machine...that would be far too logical!!!! 

Costco done. THe boy bought trays of lamb and beef mince, I bought chicken breasts and thighs (2 and 3kg), fajita and season all spice (a pound of each), 2 pints of Worcestershire sauce, 750g lychees, a pound of pomegranate seeds, 2kg prawns and some freezer bags. THe boy is bagging up the mince, soon I'll be bagging and spicing chicken...yay.

THen an hour's kip before party prep, I hope!!!


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Sounds like you have it all organised food wise...you have it ''in the bag'' so to speak...
> 
> you have just reminded me that I forgot to get freezer bags to portion up all my goodies....****......and the shops are shut till Monday here......enjoy the party and the barbecue while you can the low carbs are coming.......lol
> 
> Only joking , so that I can face the six months of prep dieting and hardcore training and dieting that is my future.....going to try to reach the weight and size I competed at twenty three years ago.


Heh I've just been on Fitday putting in the shameful stats - the poundage is so awful I may resort to recording my weight in kilos as it looks less horrific :scared:

I should be getting to the gym or digging the allotment tomorrow - unless my mate is still hungover in which case I'm driving his wife to the hospital to see her sick dad :sad:

Tomorrow night I will be cooking chicken and quinoa.....


----------



## Kate1976

Just wanted to swing by and wish you a happy new year Beklet...hope 2010 is a good one for you....


----------



## ElfinTan

Happy New Year Beks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Its a...*

*
*

*
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*

*
*

*
Flyby...!!! *

*
*

*
* :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb: :thumb *: * :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb: :thumb *:*

*
*


----------



## Beklet

Happy New Year ladies!!!!

Hell starts tomorrow, been calculating and cooking, so will bore you with food crap - meals tomorrow (in no particular order, it depend when I'm training tbh...)

Fat free Greek yoghurt, scoop vanilla whey

Chicken (thigh), rice and onions

Chicken (thigh), rice and onions, pomegranate seeds

veg (celery, cucumber, pepper), houmous and scoop strawberry whey, half milk half water

PWO shake (1 scoop whey, 1/2 scoop B&R, in water) - obviously this may well actually be my second meal lol!!!

Prawns and stir fry veg

Apparently the values are 42.8g fat, 112.6g carbs and 204.7g protein - bit light on the protein but think that was one of the lighter bags of chicken - it was 9.25oz, and Monday's is 11oz :laugh:

Reminds me, I need more protein.....

Oh and I really must stop being a slack git and catch up with more journals - sorry!!!


----------



## Jem

Well done Beks - so time consuming working it all out isn't it - I've just done mine to send off to the boss [not bruce springsteen obviously, because I don't think he'd care what I eat tbh] - it took ages because I had to add my own foods to the database

re measurements - mine are horrid as well ! but actually do you remember me saying my bis were 10.5 inches about 6 weeks ago? well they are feckin 11 now woohoo

rest is pants

happy new year

- my shift button conked oot so excuse no caps pmsl

xxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Well done Beks - so time consuming working it all out isn't it - I've just done mine to send off to the boss [not bruce springsteen obviously, because I don't think he'd care what I eat tbh] - it took ages because I had to add my own foods to the database
> 
> re measurements - mine are horrid as well ! but actually do you remember me saying my bis were 10.5 inches about 6 weeks ago? well they are feckin 11 now woohoo
> 
> rest is pants
> 
> happy new year
> 
> - my shift button conked oot so excuse no caps pmsl
> 
> xxx


Ha ha mine are 13.5 but they're proper fatceps :sad:

I could have added all my foods to make it more accurate, but couldn't be bothered - none of them are ever perfect anyway!!


----------



## Linny

Becks you can do this! believe in yourself and you may be surprised :thumbup1:

If you need to pick the phone up when the cookies are chasing you DO, coz I'll be going through the same.

xxx


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Becks you can do this! believe in yourself and you may be surprised :thumbup1:
> 
> If you need to pick the phone up when the cookies are chasing you DO, coz I'll be going through the same.
> 
> xxx


Will do - I have to do it anyway don't want to be a heifer at Tan's this time round!!! :laugh:

Realised a couple of eggs will bump up the protein a bit - will bear that in mind if I get hungry tomorrow....


----------



## ElfinTan

200g of protein is fine


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> 200g of protein is fine


Aye it is...well we'll see later...

Yesterday was an odd one tbh. Got up early to pick up my ex's car from where he'd left it NYE, as he was still too ill to collect it. Then had to take my mate (his Mrs) to Papworth as her dad had been rushed there the day before with chest pains.

We go there and he was looking OK, talking and eating, so although it was 4 hours from visiting time, and half the word was closed due to the vomiting bug, the nurses were very lovely and let us in 

Unfortunately at around 7.30pm, she got the 'you'd better come in' phone call. He died 5 mins after that call, and as the hospital is 20 miles away, no way they could have made it in time :sad:

He was only 70, but it seems he didn't actually tell her how bad his stomach cancer really was - and at 10pm last night she had the unenviable task of visiting his girlfriend and telling her.....

Scary stuff.

Today wil be checking out the allotment, going to the gym and cooking tomorow's food. Got up late so first meal is chicken and rice and it was damn tasty.....off to Tesco later for more vitamins....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> re measurements - mine are horrid as well ! but actually do you remember me saying my bis were 10.5 inches about 6 weeks ago? well they are feckin 11 now woohoo
> 
> rest is pants


Mine started off that size and I think are 14 now... If I can do it and all that... :thumbup1: 



Beklet said:


> Aye it is...well we'll see later...
> 
> Yesterday was an odd one tbh. Got up early to pick up my ex's car from where he'd left it NYE, as he was still too ill to collect it. Then had to take my mate (his Mrs) to Papworth as her dad had been rushed there the day before with chest pains.
> 
> We go there and he was looking OK, talking and eating, so although it was 4 hours from visiting time, and half the word was closed due to the vomiting bug, the nurses were very lovely and let us in
> 
> Unfortunately at around 7.30pm, she got the 'you'd better come in' phone call. He died 5 mins after that call, and as the hospital is 20 miles away, no way they could have made it in time :sad:
> 
> He was only 70, but it seems he didn't actually tell her how bad his stomach cancer really was - and at 10pm last night she had the unenviable task of visiting his girlfriend and telling her.....
> 
> Scary stuff.
> 
> Today wil be checking out the allotment, going to the gym and cooking tomorow's food. Got up late so first meal is chicken and rice and it was damn tasty.....off to Tesco later for more vitamins....


Hard going day!

Have u got snow there yet? Practically snowed in here... urgh.


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mine started off that size and I think are 14 now... If I can do it and all that... :thumbup1:
> 
> Hard going day!
> 
> Have u got snow there yet? Practically snowed in here... urgh.


Nope, clear blue skies and sunny - but bloody cold!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Nope, clear blue skies and sunny - but bloody cold!!!!


Telly jst told me -14 here tonight pmsl..... oh joy


----------



## Beklet

OK...getting up at midday didn't help the eating......will be a struggle to get the 6th meal in but we'll see.

Workout today not as I wanted it as it was already busy, all the benches I wanted to use were already in use so quite machine heavy, unfortunately....

10 mins warm up

RC work

HS Chest press

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

Incline bench

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

Shoulder press machine :cursing:

20kg x 12,10

25kg x 8 - not very heavy but killed my shoulder, not fun.

Skullcrushers

20kg 2x12

Triset cable flyes, lateral raise, pressups

4 plates/8kg/BW x 12,10,failure

Ow.

Tomorrow I will be doing cardio and abs - 20 mins interval training - oh joy!


----------



## Beklet

Have managed to get all the food in, apart from the yoghurt which I'll do later.....

So today's totals, after some tweaking (got the values of the prawns wrong lol) 51.7g fat, 112.6g carbs, 212g protein, or 26/25/48%

Tomorrow's food similar and again, in no particular order;

Chicken (thigh and breast) and quinoa

Chicken (thigh and breast) and quinoa, veg sticks (celery, cucumber, red pepper) and houmous

PWO shake (1 scoop whey, 1/2 scoop B&R)

Fat free Greek yoghurt and 1 scoop whey

Fat free cottage cheese and pomegranate seeds

Prawns and stir fry veg

Totals atm are 44.8g fat, 115.4g carbs 216.9g protein or 23/27/51%

Tomorrow I'm back at work so will see how this goes - is an office day thankfully so no faffing about driving anywhere!


----------



## Beklet

Yoghurt and protein powder are not good....smells great, first couple of spoons tastes OK then it gets a bit sickly - bleh!

At the gym today, I did cardio, and abs.

Oh sorry, did you spit out your protein shake? :lol:

5 mins warm up, 20 mins HIIT, 5 mins cooldown

Crunches/side bends 12kg/leg raises 3 x 12

I actually quite enjoyed it :ban:

Gym kit had been in car overnight so was freezing - my bottle was full of ice - cold clothes soon remedied by leaving them in sauna for 5 mins 

Still trying to get the hang of this food thing - tomorrows carbs will be from non starchy sources as I have some stuff that needs using up!

Bought some liquid egg white from the gym earlier - feel bad because they're not free range, will try to sort some out next time I'm in Harlow

As my new modem is FINALLY sorted, I'm off for the usual round of weighing etc.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

www.eggnation.co.uk do free range liquid egg whites :thumbup1: (or barn eggs which are cheaper...)

I am eating this today its yummy (and cheap)...

turkey mince... cook off any fat and drain

1 chopped onion

mild chilli powder

touch of schwartz (sp?) chicken seasoning (has some salt in so i cant have this later on)

2-3 tbsp extra virgin olive oil

YUM. Can add to rice if you like prob with bit more E.V. olive oil... but its dammed tasty on its own... dnt sound good but it is :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> www.eggnation.co.uk do free range liquid egg whites :thumbup1: (or barn eggs which are cheaper...)
> 
> I am eating this today its yummy (and cheap)...
> 
> turkey mince... cook off any fat and drain
> 
> 1 chopped onion
> 
> mild chilli powder
> 
> touch of schwartz (sp?) chicken seasoning (has some salt in so i cant have this later on)
> 
> 2-3 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
> 
> YUM. Can add to rice if you like prob with bit more E.V. olive oil... but its dammed tasty on its own... dnt sound good but it is :thumbup1:


Yum, I can imagine it's pretty nice....still have freezer full of chicken for next 2 weeks though 

I bought huge pots of spices from Costco, one is Season-all - when I put it in the baggies with the chopped chicken, I put in the same amount as I do with the fajita and cajun seasoning, not realising it was very high in salt - I certainly got my 2 litres of water in today, in fact I got it all in before 2pm!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

2 of tomorrow's meals are jerk chicken with chopped mushrooms, onions and tomatoes :thumb:

Have actually got tomorrow's pretty much spot on and admit I'd rather eat more veggies and fruit than rice, for the same amount of carbs


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmao yeah I reckon is the salt makes em taste nice.... I tried the no-added-salt version and it was shytey mcshyte 

Am contemplating buying a meat mincer so I can mince up stuff and know theres no fat in, but I've not looked into cost or owt yet....


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck hun with , keep going! x


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao yeah I reckon is the salt makes em taste nice.... I tried the no-added-salt version and it was shytey mcshyte
> 
> Am contemplating buying a meat mincer so I can mince up stuff and know theres no fat in, but I've not looked into cost or owt yet....


Just chop it really, really fine 

THe Eggnation ones are the ones sold in the gym at Harlow, and at a fiver for the free range ones, are cheaper than buying them from the site - only useful if I'm already going there though!! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck hun with , keep going! x


Hey it's only day 2 - 2 weeks is normally when I get fed up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

If you want it enough you will do it, be positive hun


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> If you want it enough you will do it, be positive hun


Aye, I know - it's having some interesting side effects - fluorescent yellow wee, this morning


----------



## RedKola

You're awful down on yourself all the time Beks! :sad: You shouldn't be!


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> Aye, I know - it's having some interesting side effects - fluorescent yellow wee, this morning


Haha i panicked when I first encountered that ... puts a whole new meaning to golden shower pmsl hypothetically of course :lol: :lol: more like nuclear reaction springs to mind


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Just chop it really, really fine
> 
> THe Eggnation ones are the ones sold in the gym at Harlow, and at a fiver for the free range ones, are cheaper than buying them from the site - only useful if I'm already going there though!! :lol:


Nah needs to be minced am a fussy fvcker 

Ahhh eggnation is cheaper in bulk (or if you're account manager of a supps company and get them at trade lol :whistling: ).



Beklet said:


> Aye, I know - it's having some interesting side effects - fluorescent yellow wee, this morning


Taking multivits perchance??? :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> You're awful down on yourself all the time Beks! :sad: You shouldn't be!


Lol just being realistic.....am a proper fat fcker - prob doesn't look it but I was 11 stone 11 last week :crying: NOT good at 4' 11"



Bettyboo said:


> Haha i panicked when I first encountered that ... puts a whole new meaning to golden shower pmsl hypothetically of course :lol: :lol: more like nuclear reaction springs to mind


Ha ha I spent a full minute staring into the loo thinking WTF???? 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah needs to be minced am a fussy fvcker
> 
> Ahhh eggnation is cheaper in bulk (or if you're account manager of a supps company and get them at trade lol :whistling: ).
> 
> *Ah I see...not in my line of work, someone at work went to a protein importer, didn't get any freebies though lol*
> 
> Taking multivits perchance??? :tongue:


Yeah, proper high dose ones too :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah, proper high dose ones too :laugh:


Hence the yellow wee-wee then pmsl..... makes it kinda flourescent and glows in the dark...


----------



## winger

Bettyboo said:


> puts a whole new meaning to golden shower pmsl hypothetically of course :lol: :lol:


Hypothetically I think I love you. :beer:


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Aye, I know - it's having some interesting side effects - fluorescent yellow wee, this morning


LOL try colon cleanse tablets, not only do I have yellow wee I have green s h i t too  xx


----------



## rodrigo

on the wee wee topic when i take b-vits its flourescent yellowy orange colour LOL


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> LOL try colon cleanse tablets, not only do I have yellow wee I have green s h i t too  xx


Oooh that sounds like fun :lol: :lol: :lol:

Liking the diet Beks - all prepared ! I am off to defrost some fish in shame :whistling: I had roast trout yesterday - not too bad actually ....

Enjoy leggies ! xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oooh that sounds like fun :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Liking the diet Beks - all prepared ! I am off to defrost some fish in shame :whistling: I had roast trout yesterday - not too bad actually ....
> 
> Enjoy leggies ! xx


Ha ha today wasn't bad - evil farts now though - decided no starchy crap for me today. I had stuff to use up and I fail to understand why I would eat tasteless rice and suchlike when tomatoes/carrots/fruit/peppers/pretty much any other veg are far tastier and nutritionally superior :laugh:

It looked a bit like this...

Omelette and tomatoes

Jerk chicken with onion, tomatoes and mushrooms, pomegranate seeds

Veg sticks (celery, cucumber, pepper) with houmous

Jerk chicken as above

PWO shake

Cup of tea 

Prawn stir fry

About to have fat free Greek yoghurt with more pomegranate...still need to have a protein shake not sure I'll manage...my belly hurts!

Think that lot has netted me 9 or 10 servings of fruit and veg 

Unfortunately I'm due a visit from Aunt Flo so have the obligatory groggy headachey feeling which meant my head was throbbing during the workout, hence the crappy low weights - no matter, after the lunges I had to hold onto the rail to walk down the stairs so it's all good :laugh:

Cardio 10 mins

Squats

Bar x 12

50kg x 12, 10

60kg x 8 (all atg tho)

Deadlifts

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 5 (bloody grip went... :cursing: )

Was a man on the hack squat and leg press so couldn't do them, or calf raises....

Leg curl

55kg 3 x 10

Leg ext

65kg 3 x 10

Bodyweight lunges 3 x 10 e/s

Still a man on the hack squat machine...and the leg press :cursing:

Cool down 10 mins

Last 3 exercises were meant to be trisets but it seemed it was Leg Day for everyone so once on a machine, you stuck with it!! :laugh:

Tomorrow is boring cardio - 45-60 mins med intensity...if it's snowing that'll just about be a walk to Sainsbury's and back :lol:

Stocked up on Vit C and D now so I'm happy


----------



## Linny

Bex if a guy is on a piece of equipment you want to use ask if you can jump in with them. I did t'other day on 3 diff things, they didn't bother, and it saves you from ballsing your routine up :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Bex if a guy is on a piece of equipment you want to use ask if you can jump in with them. I did t'other day on 3 diff things, they didn't bother, and it saves you from ballsing your routine up :thumbup1: xx


Aye but it would have taken years - they were going around in packs!!! 4on the leg press alone!!


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Aye but it would have taken years - they were going around in packs!!! 4on the leg press alone!!


LOL ah I see :laugh: ....well it's chest for me today then a trudge around in pink wellie bobs to get some oats I'm all out  x


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Aye but it would have taken years - they were going around in packs!!! 4on the leg press alone!!


yeah that really gets on my nerves, end up spending 3/4 of their workout chatting about what they're going to do when they meet up again that night for their daily beers.

well annoying I like to be in and out not faff around chatting. Fancy doing 1 heavy set, then spending 10 minutes cooling down while your mates do theirs then do another heavy set and pull a muscle cos you've cooled down again. crazy


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> yeah that really gets on my nerves, end up spending 3/4 of their workout chatting about what they're going to do when they meet up again that night for their daily beers.
> 
> well annoying I like to be in and out not faff around chatting. Fancy doing 1 heavy set, then spending 10 minutes cooling down while your mates do theirs then do another heavy set and pull a muscle cos you've cooled down again. crazy


Yep - and when you're on a deadline because the OH is coming to pick you up after their training, it's a total pain. Annoys me more that they were all tall, and could quite easily have used the other leg press, leaving the girly one for me


----------



## vsideboy

damn those stupid tall people!!

lol


----------



## d4ead

quick question...

how do you know the poor chicken was a jerk before he died.

*groan.


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> quick question...
> 
> how do you know the poor chicken was a jerk before he died.
> 
> *groan.


That's pretty poor!!! :lol: :lol:

Just been to gym. Managed an hour cardio...

15 mins crosstrainer, 5 mins bike, 15 mins treadmill, 5 mins bike, 15 mins crosstrainer, 5 mins Stepper From Hell

Crunches/side bends 12 kg 3 x 15

Cat has just nicked some ham from my plate - I'm about 25g protein down today, have been working at home and STILL couldn't eat enough!! (slightly over carbs though - ho hum)

Food excitement for the day;

Omelette and tomatoes, the last of the pomegranate seeds :laugh:

Fajita spiced chicken thigh, HUGE plate of celery, peppers and sugar snap peas and houmous

Banana (yes I have PMT, yes I'm craving stodge...)

Prawns and cherry tomatoes

PWO shake

Ham and an apple

Ah only 5 meals - that'll be why lol


----------



## Jem

stodge is sticky toffee pudding and custard .......not a banana


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> stodge is sticky toffee pudding and custard .......not a banana


True but I'm going for damage limitation :laugh:


----------



## evad

it seems ive not been in here for about 106 pages so im going to say keep it up 

if theres people on the machines shout at them


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> it seems ive not been in here for about 106 pages so im going to say keep it up
> 
> if theres people on the machines shout at them


Well, all that's happened is -

I lost my mojo for training

Got it back a bit

Got fatter

Started dieting to be less fat

Realised I've made no food for tomorrow and I'm about to go to bed so I'll work at home tomorrow lol :laugh:


----------



## Jem

I love the quick review ...

I have no work tomorrow ...or the day after that woohoo

Night beks xx


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Well, all that's happened is -
> 
> I lost my mojo for training
> 
> Got it back a bit
> 
> Got fatter
> 
> Started dieting to be less fat
> 
> Realised I've made no food for tomorrow and I'm about to go to bed so I'll work at home tomorrow lol :laugh:


nice summary of 106 pages :lol:

glad to see you got the training motivation back as we've all been there at some point


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Well, all that's happened is -
> 
> I lost my mojo for training
> 
> Got it back a bit
> 
> Got fatter
> 
> Started dieting to be less fat
> 
> Realised I've made no food for tomorrow and I'm about to go to bed so I'll work at home tomorrow lol :laugh:


Havent stopped in for awhile... Glad to hear that you got your mojo back Bek.. :thumbup1: Best of luck with your 2010 goals


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Cat has just nicked some ham from my plate - I'm about 25g protein down today,


Eat the cat!


----------



## Linny

You know where you can get extra protein Bex, and you have it on tap no excuses :cool2: :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## vsideboy

hmm am I thinking what you're thinkin linny?


----------



## Linny

vsideboy said:


> hmm am I thinking what you're thinkin linny?


The extra large bag of prawns :cool2: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## vsideboy

ah no, I was thinking of something else. :lol:


----------



## Linny

vsideboy said:


> ah no, I was thinking of something else. :lol:


 :ban: :whistling: :laugh:

*nb only retracted earlier statement so Bex beats you instead of me  *


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> You know where you can get extra protein Bex, and you have it on tap no excuses :cool2: :lol: :lol: xx


Lol you know I hate drinking my protein.... 



Linny said:


> The extra large bag of prawns :cool2: :laugh::laugh:


It's not that large anymore - 250g a day dwindles it somewhat :laugh:


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Lol you know I hate drinking my protein....
> 
> Especially warm :lol: :lol: :whistling:
> 
> It's not that large anymore - 250g a day dwindles it somewhat :laugh:


Blergh I can't eat the buggers, really have gone off fish. Only 1 I can tolerate at the mo is salmon and it wont be long before that makes me puke too :ban:


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> I lost my mojo for training
> 
> Got it back a bit
> 
> Got fatter
> 
> Started dieting to be less fat
> 
> Realised I've made no food for tomorrow and I'm about to go to bed so I'll work at home tomorrow lol :laugh:


:laugh::laugh: nice summary there


----------



## vsideboy

Linny said:


> Especially warm :lol: :lol: :whistling:


oh my word!!

:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh: nice summary there


Yeah, I could probably have saved myself hours of typing in the last 3 months lol :lol:



vsideboy said:


> oh my word!!
> 
> :whistling:


Now don't you go pretending to be all innocent...... 

Pull day today -

Warm up cardio 10 mins

Pull ups (assisted cos I'm a porker)

26kg x 10,10

19kg x 8

Upright row

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 10

21kg x 8

Barbell row

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

Hammer curls

14kg 2 x 10

Cable row

57kg 2 x 8

Straight arm pulldown

19kg x 8

26kg x 7.5 :laugh:

Dumbbell pullovers

20kg 2 x 8

10 mins cardio cooldown

Have eaten so much chicken today - 1lb 4oz and have 2 meals to go :sad: Think it's prawns and maybe yoghurt for me!!

Bought some Pro-6 this afternoon so may try that in the yoghurt....


----------



## M_at

Stonking rows there Beks! :wub:


----------



## Beklet

M_at said:


> Stonking rows there Beks! :wub:


Cheers - they're not the heaviest I've ever done but I've not done them for months and months! :laugh:

The form was good though :thumb:

Upset the boys next to me, as they were squatting (badly, in a quarter-rep kind of way) 70kg just prior to that :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice lifting hun x


----------



## M_at

Beklet said:


> Cheers - they're not the heaviest I've ever done but I've not done them for months and months! :laugh:
> 
> The form was good though :thumb:
> 
> Upset the boys next to me, as they were squatting (badly, in a quarter-rep kind of way) 70kg just prior to that :lol:


I love seeing girls outlift boys - there's only one or two in our gym that do but the boys' faces are always amusing. :thumb:

Must get back to doing rows myself.


----------



## Jem

Yo homes ! [that's how they talk in my gym...]

Your lifts make me sick ...nice work chicken girl

xxx

Where did you get your Pro 6 from ? need to order some ...


----------



## dmcc

Nice rows indeed - there were a couple of guys in my gym tonight rowing and 70 was where they stopped!


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yo homes ! [that's how they talk in my gym...]
> 
> Your lifts make me sick ...nice work chicken girl
> 
> xxx
> 
> Where did you get your Pro 6 from ? need to order some ...


Got it from local supplement shop in the end.....



dmcc said:


> Nice rows indeed - there were a couple of guys in my gym tonight rowing and 70 was where they stopped!


Oh dear lol - can go higher for less reps but that wasn't really the aim!!!

Yesterday I did 3 hours of ice skating - I'm getting better - tried out the new skates, and they're different but feel safer....can stop and go backwards VERY slowly.....I really enjoyed myself but by the end of it my lower back and hamstrings had almost seized up :lol: :lol:

Cheat night last night consisted of 7 mini croissants, a jam doughnut, small piece of chocolate, slab of Christmas cake, 3 JDs, a lollipop and a 6" BBQ Rib Subway :thumb:

I'll be well carbed up for my workout later then.......:laugh:

Back on it today, though as I had a lie in (and didn't surface till 11), I've not had breakfast, unless you count chicken, veg and fruit


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> my lower back and hamstrings had almost seized up :lol: :lol:


That's car mechanic talk..lol

Boy when you say cheat you ain't kidding! :whistling:

I wonder what cheating on a bf would be like. :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Yep, when I cheat, I make it count!!! :laugh:

Carb up did the trick though - had the best workout I've had in months - even got my mate to hand me weights...

Some of the weights weren't great (shoulders) but I was so knackered from chest it's fair do's - either way I'll be sore tomorrow!!

Warm up 10 mins cardio

RC work

Bench press

Bar x 15

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

55kg x 6 (think that's a PB for reps  )

Incline dumbell press

18kg x 12

20kg x 10

22kg x 8

24kg x 6 PB

Shoulder press

14kg 2 x 10

16kg x 7,6 (Oops lol)

Skullcrushers

20kg 3 x 12

Triset - Cable flyes/lateral raise/pressups

8.25kg/8kg/BW x 10,10,8 - 3 circuits

Ouch. :laugh:

Back on the wagon, diet been OK today (but then I got up at lunchtime...)

Looks like the weight loss may have begun, but I'll wait till next week before I'm sure (as my weight fluctuates anyway) 

Had the Pro-6 with half a scoop of B&R - not sure of that particular mix - definitely prefer the vanilla Performance Whey with B&R post - workout...creamier, less watery


----------



## Jem

Super bench girl ! I'm still on 30kg on incline smiths ffs - not done free bench for a while now.

I will be loving it the day I can stick two 20's on the end and actually bench it .... one day


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Super bench girl ! I'm still on 30kg on incline smiths ffs - not done free bench for a while now.
> 
> I will be loving it the day I can stick two 20's on the end and actually bench it .... one day


Heh heh me too - since knackering my shoulder, my ROM is much reduced, hence the low weights......also I seem to flare my elbows out to compensate and I know that's not good form, but if I kept them in, they'd collapse! :cursing:

Seems OK with dumbbells though....

Monday mornings suck. I'll not be at work for 20 mins, grrrrr my bed is too warm!!!


----------



## Jem

just batteled through traffic to get son to school & make hairdressers appointment - back to work today, albeit from home. They are inundating me with stuff already ffs ....meh !

Cheers for that tip - will rep you a cool tip back in a moment !

Have a great day

xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Still strong as feck I see missus  :thumb: :thumb:

Today is my first "proper" training day since being sick.... been doing light circuit type gay stuff since.

Am sure I shall humiliate myself horribly for everyones amusement


----------



## vsideboy

Zara-Leoni said:


> Still strong as feck I see missus  :thumb: :thumb:


she is, I can't even lift 70kg never mind row with it.



Zara-Leoni said:


> Today is my first "proper" training day since being sick.... been doing light circuit type gay stuff since.
> 
> Am sure I shall humiliate myself horribly for everyones amusement


sorry to hear you've been unwell, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Still strong as feck I see missus  :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Today is my first "proper" training day since being sick.... been doing light circuit type gay stuff since.
> 
> Am sure I shall humiliate myself horribly for everyones amusement


Dont think I will ever be as strong as her.....drugs - that's the answer pmsl 

best make sure you wear the baby pink today then zar :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Dont think I will ever be as strong as her.....drugs - that's the answer pmsl
> 
> best make sure you wear the baby pink today then zar :bounce:


lmaoooo... am gonna go soon before anyone else arrives.... means no spot for benching probs but also noone to witness my humiliation.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmaoooo... am gonna go soon before anyone else arrives.... means no spot for benching probs but also noone to witness my humiliation.... :lol:


aaah think we all have days like that hun :lol: :lol: You never know, it might be a really good session !

I've actually had time to eat before gym today ffs so might actually have some carbs for strength woohoo - hopefully lovely one will be in a normal frame of mind as well ....

Food still going smoothly Beks ? you seem to be doing really well on all the prep and stuff ?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> just batteled through traffic to get son to school & make hairdressers appointment - back to work today, albeit from home. They are inundating me with stuff already ffs ....meh !
> 
> Cheers for that tip - will rep you a cool tip back in a moment !
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> xx


No problem......



Zara-Leoni said:


> Still strong as feck I see missus  :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Today is my first "proper" training day since being sick.... been doing light circuit type gay stuff since.
> 
> Am sure I shall humiliate myself horribly for everyones amusement


Lol I'm getting there.....humiliate? I nearly did that yesterday - failed on shoulder press and nearly bounced a dumbbell off my head :lol:



vsideboy said:


> she is, I can't even lift 70kg never mind row with it.


Now you know that's not true! (I have to use grips though - mine is sh1te...  )



Jem said:


> Dont think I will ever be as strong as her.....drugs - that's the answer pmsl
> 
> best make sure you wear the baby pink today then zar :bounce:


Drugs? Pffft none here.....(too poor lol)

Food still going well - I think I may actually manage to get the requisite amount of protein in today for the first time...though fats a bit high...

As long as I prep - though out of 5kg chicken, I have 2 day's worth left - averaging 18oz a day.....:eek:

Yesterday was 185g protein (but I got up at midday), and today's (if I eat prawns when I get home from gym) will be 213g - 5 large eggs, 18.5oz chicken, 1 scoop whey, 1/2 scoop B&R, 100g ham, 150g prawns and small amount in the houmous.....feeling a bit bloated after eating 3 hard boiled eggs and 100g ham.....*burp*

HIIT today - my favourite...not. :scared:


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Yesterday was 185g protein (but I got up at midday), and today's (if I eat prawns when I get home from gym) will be 213g - 5 large eggs, 18.5oz chicken, 1 scoop whey, 1/2 scoop B&R, 100g ham, 150g prawns and small amount in the houmous.....feeling a bit bloated after eating 3 hard boiled eggs and 100g ham.....*burp*


I definitely aren't eating enough!! :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> I definitely aren't eating enough!! :confused1:


I'm dieting.....lol


----------



## vsideboy

so am I, but don't think I'm getting through as much as that.

Deffo not getting through half a kilo of chicken a day anyway.


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Lol I'm getting there.....humiliate? I nearly did that yesterday - failed on shoulder press and nearly bounced a dumbbell off my head :lol:
> 
> I did it before xmas on forced rep, 30kg DB bounced off my boobie good job the drop was well padded :cool2: :laugh:
> 
> Now you know that's not true! (I have to use grips though - mine is sh1te...  )
> 
> They don't judge how someone lifts when stood on stage:whistling:
> 
> HIIT today - my favourite...not. :scared:


lol you mad get, I'd be breathing through my **** & anyone else's doing HIIT :tongue: xx


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> so am I, but don't think I'm getting through as much as that.
> 
> Deffo not getting through half a kilo of chicken a day anyway.


Half a kilo....dam that makes it sound like loads!!!!! THink the macros on the website are out lol!



Linny said:


> lol you mad get, I'd be breathing through my **** & anyone else's doing HIIT :tongue: xx


I was......Fit, I am not - Rob keeps threatening to take me to TKD - would be tempted just for the cardio and fitness aspect if it weren't so bloody expensive - 3 times more than my gym membership!!!


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> I was......Fit, I am not - Rob keeps threatening to take me to TKD - would be tempted just for the cardio and fitness aspect if it weren't so bloody expensive - 3 times more than my gym membership!!!


Shina light who's training him a 9th dan?? lol


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Shina light who's training him a 9th dan?? lol


Lol no 5th Degree whatever that is......

My gym membership is ridiculously cheap though, I suppose £45 a month for TKD isn't too bad - most of the MMA gyms round here charge similar.....


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Lol no 5th Degree whatever that is......
> 
> My gym membership is ridiculously cheap though, I suppose £45 a month for TKD isn't too bad - most of the MMA gyms round here charge similar.....


5th Dan black belt, I'm supposed to be going back to get my 3rd Dan but I've not thunked enough about it yet...£45 is about right for a 5th Dan...go you'll enjoy yourself :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> 5th Dan black belt, I'm supposed to be going back to get my 3rd Dan but I've not thunked enough about it yet...£45 is about right for a 5th Dan...go you'll enjoy yourself :thumb:


Too skint though........I look a proper plonker in white lol, but still thinking about it....


----------



## evad

Beklet said:


> Too skint though........I look a proper plonker in white lol, but still thinking about it....


get it done, if its anything like most boxing gyms the first few months are hard and you get treated like a leper thats poo'd themselves

then suddenly you start getting better and htey start talking to you and hitting you a bit nicer :lol:


----------



## winger

I used to box and I must say I was the most fit ever.


----------



## vsideboy

davetherave said:


> they start talking to you and hitting you a bit nicer :lol:


well that sure is friendly of them lol.


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> get it done, if its anything like most boxing gyms the first few months are hard and you get treated like a leper thats poo'd themselves
> 
> then suddenly you start getting better and htey start talking to you and hitting you a bit nicer :lol:


Lol that actually sounds like the gym...except they don't hit me lol - 2 1/2 years and I'm still a leper......:laugh:


----------



## evad

vsideboy said:


> well that sure is friendly of them lol.


i thought so too :lol:


----------



## Beklet

No gym today - choice was gym or food.......trip to Costco done (I need a bigger freezer lol), 15 days of chicken stashed in freezer (and I wrote the weights on the bags this time), another 2kg prawns, a pound of salad (it's a BIG bag lol), more pomegranate and 36 eggs. Also need to find space to freeze some egg whites as I'm not Zara and downing a litre a day.....:laugh:

Looking at today's stats I've not eaten enough carbs so can have extra pomegranate - yay!!!! 

Food today bit haphazard;

Omelette and tomatoes

Chicken, blueberries

Chicken, Veg (celery, pepper, sugar snaps) and houmous

Grapes

Bolognese (no spag) - made I'm told with lean mince, mushrooms, tomatoes, onion and seasonings...and about a teaspoon of grated cheese.....

About to go for yoghurt and pomegranate seeds.

Tomorrow I will be visiting in Cambridgeshire so gotta take stuff that's easy to eat - boiled eggs it is then.......:laugh:


----------



## winger

Bek you seem very structured, are you loosing any body fat?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Bek you seem very structured, are you loosing any body fat?


Dunno yet, only been 10 days......will weigh and measure myself at end of week



This morning I have to wear the boy's shirt as it seems even with ripped seams, I can't get my arms into any of my shirts....not sure if that's good or not yet....


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Dunno yet, only been 10 days......will weigh and measure myself at end of week
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I have to wear the boy's shirt as it seems even with ripped seams, I can't get my arms into any of my shirts....not sure if that's good or not yet....


yeah thats always a good thing :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Dunno yet, only been 10 days......will weigh and measure myself at end of week
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I have to wear the boy's shirt as it seems even with ripped seams, I can't get my arms into any of my shirts....*not sure if that's good or not yet*....


Of course it is  I have to shop in the mens dept in jjb for long sleeves tops lol x


----------



## vsideboy

Linny said:


> Of course it is  I have to shop in the mens dept in jjb for long sleeves tops lol x


No wonder with those guns Linny.

:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

It would be good if it was solid muscle not fat 

Just made and eaten a Thai red curry - most impressed I managed to get it into my macros will just have to be careful of the fats for rest of day....Mmm curry!!! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

:thumb:

I lub curry


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to see the eating is going well Becky....good luck with the portable food...your job is not a great help with the eating and training at times, is it? Someone should invent a range of bodybuilding diets to different macros that are easy to transport, easy to eat and cheap enough to stock up on for a month at a time.....


My job isn't but I wouldn't change it!!! Have lots of hotel stays in next couple of months that will try my willpower and patience!!! - hopefully some of them have a gym of sorts so can at east do cardio to burn it off.... :lol:

Think am finally getting it now..though must have looked a sight this morning driving down the A14 in the snow eating boiled eggs....:laugh::laugh::laugh:

It's in the prep - I'm not the most organised but I'm getting there....

Leg day today, was really tired earlier so was expecting it to be hideous. Some of the weights were, I felt so weak but soldiered on...my grip is crap and I need to toughen my hands up again properly...I can feel the callouses forming :thumb:

Warm up 10 mins

Smith machine squats (squat racks were busy)

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

Deadlifts

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

80kg x 5 pathetic :cursing:

Hack squat (oh god I hate these, first set is always horrendous!)

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 6

Calf raises

180kg 3 x 10

Superset leg ext/leg curl, 65kg/50kg 3 x 8

Bodyweight lunges 3 x 10

10 mins cooldown

Have been naughty and not had 6th meal - far too tired to eat - had PWO shake half an hour ago and i can barely stay awake!!!!

WHat I DID eat....

Omelette and tomatoes

3 boiled eggs, apple

Chicken thai red curry (with onions, mushrooms and peppers), pomegranate

banana

Prawns and tomatoes

PWO shake

More pomegranate


----------



## rodrigo

i had a homepride curry today extra onions and mushrooms it was fookin scrummy , and not that full of fat either that sauce


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Have been naughty and not had 6th meal - far too tired to eat - had PWO shake half an hour ago and i can barely stay awake!!!!


Beks, you'll be tired from not eating enough, so shouldn't really say that you're too tired to eat, its because you ain't eaten that you're tired. I say get some grub in regardless of if you're tired or not.

Whats the point in all the training and stuff if you're gonna c*ck it up by not eating enough?


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> Beks, you'll be tired from not eating enough, so shouldn't really say that you're too tired to eat, its because you ain't eaten that you're tired. I say get some grub in regardless of if you're tired or not.
> 
> Whats the point in all the training and stuff if you're gonna c*ck it up by not eating enough?


None, but better than forcing food in and lying awake all night with bad guts.....:laugh:

Sleep is important too and I just don't seem to get much - I'm sure I'll be OK today anyway - can do stuff in own time today


----------



## vsideboy

sorry, didn't mean to sound like a nagging wife. You've been doing it longer than me, what do I know anyway.


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> sorry, didn't mean to sound like a nagging wife. You've been doing it longer than me, what do I know anyway.


Probably more than me - I've never done it properly :laugh:

As long as I keep rest of week up properly should be OK - cardio today so shouldn't be a bad day....still tired though!!!


----------



## Beklet

Cardio done - all 45 mins of it...tired but as I'm done early have time for a hot bath later.

Food today - meh. Had to buy something as I was starving earlier - but I should still be within limits so it's good...

So far;

Eggs and tomatoes

Banana

Veg sticks (carrot and celery) and houmous

Chicken salad

Pomegranate

Protein bar :ban:

PWO shake

About to have prawn stir fry


----------



## vsideboy

I'm starting keto on monday, hope it works as well as everyone says it does.

Pre keto pics on my journal. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

i tend to get bad acid when i force myself to eat when i bulk. have bottles of gaviscon everywhere.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bek just a thought here....

You seem to have swapped all your carb sources for fruit and veg that contains sugar....?

Much of the tiredness could be due to this? You need to have some slow releasing carbs in your diet.... thats why pre-comp diets contain oats, wholegrain rice etc and little or no fruit and limited types of veg. You are quite possibly getting a bit of a boost from the fructose etc but you've not got any sustained energy release carb sources there that I can see? Fats will help with energy but I still think this won't be making you feel better. The other thing is that oats etc will help satisfy hunger better than fruit will.

I might be talking shyte here and just not read through it properly, but if you've not got any in there already, might it be worth swapping round a bit and getting some oats in there first thing and PWO perhaps? Even oatcakes if you cant face oats?

[/Nag]


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> I'm starting keto on monday, hope it works as well as everyone says it does.
> 
> Pre keto pics on my journal. :thumb:


Keto does work, but I got pretty tired and craved fruit, which brings me onto.....



Zara-Leoni said:


> Bek just a thought here....
> 
> You seem to have swapped all your carb sources for fruit and veg that contains sugar....?
> 
> Much of the tiredness could be due to this? You need to have some slow releasing carbs in your diet.... thats why pre-comp diets contain oats, wholegrain rice etc and little or no fruit and limited types of veg. You are quite possibly getting a bit of a boost from the fructose etc but you've not got any sustained energy release carb sources there that I can see? Fats will help with energy but I still think this won't be making you feel better. The other thing is that oats etc will help satisfy hunger better than fruit will.
> 
> I might be talking shyte here and just not read through it properly, but if you've not got any in there already, might it be worth swapping round a bit and getting some oats in there first thing and PWO perhaps? Even oatcakes if you cant face oats?
> 
> [/Nag]


Fair point. Logic behind swapping rice etc for fruit and veg is that to me, rice is empty nutrition - limited vits and minerals etc and very bland - I'm currently averaging 9-10 servings of fruit and veg a day at the moment - one problem I always had with BB diets was that I thought they were unhealthy, and boring. I do love my veg :lol:

As for energy, it's been fine since - think the problem was just that I'd not eaten enough the day before and it carried to the next day. I usually have fat with my meals which should slow down the absorption of the sugar but I admit I could probably do with eating slightly less fruit (2 servings a day max) 

As it's cheat night I'll be eating plenty of carbs tonight anyway

No oats, I hate oats...I do like oatcakes but then would end up eating too many!!!!


----------



## Beklet

No gym today as I didn't get to bed till 3.30 am......I went out last night and drank Diet Coke. It isn't that nice lol!! Was starving by the time I got home, and practically inhaled a tub of cottage cheese :laugh:

This afternoon had promised to go with a mate to the local roller derby team meeting, and they were lovely and I'll be going on Wednesday to see how many bones I can break..... :lol:

Just about to start the cheat off with a bit of chocolate...yummy! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Keto does work, but I got pretty tired and craved fruit, which brings me onto.....
> 
> Fair point. Logic behind swapping rice etc for fruit and veg is that to me, rice is empty nutrition - limited vits and minerals etc and very bland - I'm currently averaging 9-10 servings of fruit and veg a day at the moment - one problem I always had with BB diets was that I thought they were unhealthy, and boring. I do love my veg :lol:
> 
> As for energy, it's been fine since - think the problem was just that I'd not eaten enough the day before and it carried to the next day. I usually have fat with my meals which should slow down the absorption of the sugar but I admit I could probably do with eating slightly less fruit (2 servings a day max)
> 
> As it's cheat night I'll be eating plenty of carbs tonight anyway
> 
> No oats, I hate oats...I do like oatcakes but then would end up eating too many!!!!


I don't see why BB diet should be deficient in veg & fruit. I think if fruit portions are calculated in and most veggie sources are fibrous and I wouldn't even count them to a total. I think the main reason that most BB leave them out is quite plain and simple in that they can't be *rsed making them. A couple of portions of fruit, loads of fibrous veg and some complex carbs would be the ideal so if like you Beks you like veg AND can be bothered cooking it (FFS you grow the stuff) then Bob (?) is tha uncle! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

As tan says the veg should be ok.... a lot of veggies you can have as much as you like :thumbup1: And as you say... couple portions fruit is ok just not too much. Lot of ppl include pineapple as it aids digestion 

If you really cant stomach rice or oats I'd seriously try oatcakes though. Or else try mixing cous cous or rice in with your food while you cook it so it soaks up the spices etc.... at very small amounts you wont even notice it. Rice bores me but I add mine in this way and hardly notice it :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> I don't see why BB diet should be deficient in veg & fruit. I think if fruit portions are calculated in and most veggie sources are fibrous and I wouldn't even count them to a total. I think the main reason that most BB leave them out is quite plain and simple in that they can't be *rsed making them. A couple of portions of fruit, loads of fibrous veg and some complex carbs would be the ideal so if like you Beks you like veg AND can be bothered cooking it (FFS you grow the stuff) then Bob (?) is tha uncle! :thumb:


Yeah I grow them but they'll not be ready for a while....:laugh:

And Bob's certainly not my uncle, he's my lodger with benefits :lol: :lol:

Admit I'm not sure which veg doesn't need to be counted so I count the lot, though most of it has negligible carbs (mushrooms, stir fry mix)

Admittedly I don't cook that much - have either stir fries or raw veg, or add to omelettes....not flagging yet so don't feel the need for rice etc, though I like quinoa, it's actually more of a pain to prepare than the veg.... 

Today's cheat meal was great - couple of bits of chocolate, chicken balls, prawn crackers, sesame toast, mini spring rolls, honey and garlic ribs, satay chicken, crispy seawead and a large slice of chocolate fudge cake :thumb:

Back workout should be decent tomorrow.....


----------



## winger

Low glycemic veggies are the best!


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Low glycemic veggies are the best!


Yep - most of them are though - I don't eat corn or potatoes - only root veg I eat a lot of is carrots :laugh:

Back on the eggs and tomatoes - gym in 90 mins - gonna see if I can actually do a pullup or two......


----------



## Beklet

Last night was odd.....went to visit two friends who have been together 12 years - they split up 2 days ago...they still have to live together, and still wanted us to go round..thankfully it wasn't awkward, but I feel for them - was in a similar situation myself 4 years ago, hopefully they'll stay friends but I don't envy them the next 6 months......:sad:

Seems if I do this skating thing, I need to get myself a Skate Name - now obviously it has to be muscle based lol - one girl on the squad calls herself Lairy Quadmother, so that one's out......mate reckons I should just call myself Beefcake.......:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Last night was odd.....went to visit two friends who have been together 12 years - they split up 2 days ago...they still have to live together, and still wanted us to go round..thankfully it wasn't awkward, but I feel for them - was in a similar situation myself 4 years ago, hopefully they'll stay friends but I don't envy them the next 6 months......:sad:
> 
> Seems if I do this skating thing, I need to get myself a Skate Name - now obviously it has to be muscle based lol - one girl on the squad calls herself Lairy Quadmother, so that one's out......mate reckons I should just call myself Beefcake.......:laugh:


Yo skater girl - FPMSL reps Beks

Lairy Quadmother - hardly enchanting is it :lol: :lol: :lol:

My ex's nickname was Beefy [eugh] so you cannot have that, I will never look at you the same way again...everyone called him that :cursing:

I will have a think today ...I like ! :thumb:

Oh yep real reason I came in was to see how your diet was going - will flick back but seems to be doing well ...Oh my - I am going to struggle big time. Hope you're here when I come crying ... xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lol your cheat was more successful than mine - the sweet stuff was too sickly urgh :crying:

pmsl @ the skater name LOL!


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yo skater girl - FPMSL reps Beks
> 
> Lairy Quadmother - hardly enchanting is it  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My ex's nickname was Beefy [eugh] so you cannot have that, I will never look at you the same way again...everyone called him that :cursing:
> 
> I will have a think today ...I like ! :thumb:
> 
> Oh yep real reason I came in was to see how your diet was going - will flick back but seems to be doing well ...Oh my - I am going to struggle big time. Hope you're here when I come crying ... xx


Ha ha diet going OK - it all tends to go tits up at weekends, I eat far less than I should but it's the lie ins doing that - get hungry quickly after breakfast may have an extra egg 

Why are you going to struggle?



Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol your cheat was more successful than mine - the sweet stuff was too sickly urgh :crying:
> 
> pmsl @ the skater name LOL!


Yeah I try to mix sweet and savoury lol loads of MSG to make me feel hungry quickly so I can get the sugar in later... :thumb:

I am also a member of the sad bastard brigade - looking in people's shopping baskets and thinking...urgh :lol:

Went to Lidl earlier, to get cotton wool, but they had none so ended up buying ham and turkey slices instead.....was impressed to find less water and more protein than Sainsbury's or Tesco (yes I am that much of a sad bastard I will look at all the brands of a given item to see which has the most protein and buy that one - is surprising how often it's the boggo cheap one :laugh

Workout not bad today - was hungry by the time I got there due to mate faffing but no way was I going to flake twice....

Cardio warm up 10 mins

Pullups denied as there were groups on it constantly.....was feeling weak anyway...

Pulldowns

40kg x 12

47kg x 10

54kg x 8

61kg x 6

Barbell rows

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 5 (lower back pump - not good :sad: )

Upright rows (barbell)

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 8

25kg x 6 - prefer these to cable ones

Hammer curl

14kg 2 x 8

Completely losing my grip so put my grips on (usually only used for rows)

14kg x 11 Hmmmmm.....will be using these again I think 

Straight arm pressdowns

19kg 2 x 10

21.5kg 1 x 10

Wide grip cable row

57kg 3 x 10 (much to the disgust of the bloke doing same opposite who seemed to be struggling more....:laugh

Dumbell pullovers

24kg 2 x 10

Food now - large batch of red curry cooking - yummy!!! :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Yes but it's a German company - don't fück with their cooked meat or sausages...


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Yes but it's a German company - don't fück with their cooked meat or sausages...


True.....saw some interesting looking tuna salads but they had no nutritional info on thelabels :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Ah yes...and the staff at the gym have been busted... :lol:

2 girls who work on a Sunday are quite new......while they were making up my shake earlier, asked if they'd worked out how to change the radio channel yet. They expressed disbelief that I didn't like it (dreary RnB  ) and they said if I wanted it changed all I had to do was ask.....

Pointed out I'd asked repeatedly but given up as staff had told me they couldn't get other channels....

She said they were lying..... 

Rock FM then, next time I'm in.... :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Ha ha diet going OK - it all tends to go tits up at weekends, I eat far less than I should but it's the lie ins doing that - get hungry quickly after breakfast may have an extra egg
> 
> Why are you going to struggle?
> 
> Yeah I try to mix sweet and savoury lol loads of MSG to make me feel hungry quickly so I can get the sugar in later... :thumb:
> 
> I am also a member of the sad bastard brigade - looking in people's shopping baskets and thinking...urgh :lol:
> 
> Went to Lidl earlier, to get cotton wool, but they had none so ended up buying ham and turkey slices instead.....was impressed to find less water and more protein than Sainsbury's or Tesco (yes I am that much of a sad bastard I will look at all the brands of a given item to see which has the most protein and buy that one - is surprising how often it's the boggo cheap one :laugh
> 
> Workout not bad today - was hungry by the time I got there due to mate faffing but no way was I going to flake twice....
> 
> Cardio warm up 10 mins
> 
> Pullups denied as there were groups on it constantly.....was feeling weak anyway...
> 
> Pulldowns
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 47kg x 10
> 
> 54kg x 8
> 
> 61kg x 6
> 
> Barbell rows
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 8
> 
> *80kg x 5* (lower back pump - not good :sad: )
> 
> Upright rows (barbell)
> 
> 15kg x 12
> 
> 17.5kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 8
> 
> 25kg x 6 - prefer these to cable ones
> 
> Hammer curl
> 
> 14kg 2 x 8
> 
> Completely losing my grip so put my grips on (usually only used for rows)
> 
> 14kg x 11 Hmmmmm.....will be using these again I think
> 
> Straight arm pressdowns
> 
> 19kg 2 x 10
> 
> 21.5kg 1 x 10
> 
> Wide grip cable row
> 
> *57kg* 3 x 10 (much to the disgust of the bloke doing same opposite who seemed to be struggling more....:laugh
> 
> Dumbell pullovers
> 
> 24kg 2 x 10
> 
> Food now - large batch of red curry cooking - yummy!!! :tongue:


ffs Bek...... am gonna stop reading your journal it only depresses me..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ffs Bek...... am gonna stop reading your journal it only depresses me..... :lol:


It's not that good.....you can bench more than me with better form I bet (most people can) :laugh:


----------



## Jem

I just ignore everyone's weights ffs

I am an inch off 6ft and weighing 12 stone odd at the moment [aaargh] and I cannot come close to you short @rses

Right - must get my ass to this horrid lidyl place - is aldi german owned as well then ?


----------



## dmcc

It is - Aldi stands for Albrecht Discount and is split into Aldi Nord and Aldi Süd, owned by different parts of the family.

God I'm sad.


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I just ignore everyone's weights ffs
> 
> I am an inch off 6ft and weighing 12 stone odd at the moment [aaargh] and I cannot come close to you short @rses
> 
> Right - must get my ass to this horrid lidyl place - is aldi german owned as well then ?


I'm an inch off 5 foot and weighing close to 12 stone...which is a whole lot worse :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> ffs Bek...... am gonna stop reading your journal it only depresses me..... :lol:


Me too...that's some serious metal missus :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Ugh dentist in less than an hour......expensive day for me!!!

Won't be able to eat for about 4 hours afterwards, so gonna be hungry today :sad:

At least it's just cardio day.


----------



## Beklet

Nightmare....

Went to dentist, handed over an obscene amount of cash....an the cement went off too quickly. So my crown doesn't fit properly, can't put my back teeth together. Tomorrow I have to go back, get it broken off, then get another ordered. Pffft :cursing:

Cardio today.


----------



## Beklet

Interval training done, flabs done. Food eaten, not enough though meh.

Chicken cooked for tomorrow. Feeling bloated.


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear about the Dentist nightmare, that is never fun... Hopefully it gets sorted tomorrow.. Sounds painful

p.s. I am feeling bloated too:sad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Nightmare....
> 
> Went to dentist, handed over an obscene amount of cash....an the cement went off too quickly. So my crown doesn't fit properly, can't put my back teeth together. Tomorrow I have to go back, get it broken off, then get another ordered. Pffft :cursing:
> 
> Cardio today.


ffs what a nightmare :sad:


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> Sorry to hear about the Dentist nightmare, that is never fun... Hopefully it gets sorted tomorrow.. Sounds painful
> 
> p.s. I am feeling bloated too:sad:


It's only painful on the wallet lol!!!!

Seem to be overloaded with sports right now - my mate wants me to go ice skating one a fortnight, another roller skating once a week. And yet others swimming once a week - that's cardio sorted then! :laugh:

Bloody thirsty today....


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> It's only painful on the wallet lol!!!!
> 
> I can only imagine... Very expensive over here as well
> 
> Seem to be overloaded with sports right now - my mate wants me to go ice skating one a fortnight, another roller skating once a week. And yet others swimming once a week - that's cardio sorted then! :laugh:
> 
> Those sound like great activities.. Roller skating brings back some memories of when I was 14 years old!!!
> 
> Bloody thirsty today....
> 
> No Jack Daniels!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Remarkably expensive here...he's one of the best though!

Except I can't skate - ice or roller......if I get good at it they'll want me to join the roller derby team - eek :scared:

No JD, just water and tea


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> if I get good at it they'll want me to join the roller derby team - eek :scared:


I can actually picture you as a Roller Derby girl  .... Crushing all the other females:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> .if I get good at it they'll want me to join the roller derby team - eek :scared:


The *Beklet Bomber*, how's that for a nice intimidating name...lol


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Nightmare....
> 
> Went to dentist, handed over an obscene amount of cash....an the cement went off too quickly. So my crown doesn't fit properly, can't put my back teeth together. Tomorrow I have to go back, get it broken off, then get another ordered. Pffft :cursing:
> 
> Cardio today.


Hope you don't have to pay for it twice as its his fault its wrong. He's mixed the cement incorrectly so they should pay for the second fitting.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> The *Beklet Bomber*, how's that for a nice intimidating name...lol


Ha ha nice will bear that in mind lol



vsideboy said:


> Hope you don't have to pay for it twice as its his fault its wrong. He's mixed the cement incorrectly so they should pay for the second fitting.


No I don't - don't think he'd dare!!!!

Hour to go, frantically stuffing eggs in, so I don't get hungry later!


----------



## vsideboy

haha evil eggy breath for the dentist... serves him right for messing it up in the first place.


----------



## Beklet

Well.....very little sleep last night due to OH being awake most of the night and feeling ill/hallucinating etc.

Then dentist who gave me anaesthetic, meaning no appetite and feeling very groggy now it's worn off.

Still went to the gym though, and the workout was...mediocre, but I'm sore now.

Cardio 10 mins

RC stuff

HS bench press

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg 2 x 5

Incline bench (all benches busy grr)

30kg x 15

40kg x 10

50kg x 6 - shoulder complaining so sacked off..

Dumbbell shoulder press

10kg x 15

12kg x 10

14kg x 8 - feeble

Skullcrushers

25kg 2 x 12

Superset cable flyes and lateral raise

4 plates/8kg x 10

3 plates/6kg x 15

Visiting the mother in sin tonight....tea is pork, potatoes and peas.....think I'll chance a small potato lol though peas are starchy anyway....2 hours to go....via Waitrose which will be a treat, see what goodies I can get from there :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Oops diet fail :sad:

Bob didn't tell his mum I was dieting, and got a HUGE plate of roast pork, broccoli, peas, roast and boiled spuds and Yorkshire pudding 

Ate the pork, broccoli and peas. Was still hungry so ate some of the spud :ban:

Not good, Though due to lack of appetite this morning, hadn't eaten enough - today is a high carb day then..... 

Did get all my veggies and houmous though so should be good to go tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

haha I know how you feel beks, I usually goto my parents for sunday tea but rather than tell mum I don't want spuds and yorkshire pud (which she would then go and give me anyway) I've just said I'm not going for tea for a few weeks (theoretically april anyway!!)

oh well, why do mums always assume you're not eating properly when you don't live with them so they try to make up for it by giving you about a months worth of food on 1 plate when you go round?

Don't remember ever getting that much when I still lived with them.


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> haha I know how you feel beks, I usually goto my parents for sunday tea but rather than tell mum I don't want spuds and yorkshire pud (which she would then go and give me anyway) I've just said I'm not going for tea for a few weeks (theoretically april anyway!!)
> 
> oh well, why do mums always assume you're not eating properly when you don't live with them so they try to make up for it by giving you about a months worth of food on 1 plate when you go round?
> 
> Don't remember ever getting that much when I still lived with them.


Yep! She makes damn fine roasties too....... :cursing:

OK weirdy question time.....

SInce starting dieting I have to get up maybe twice in the night to wee......I jnow I've increased water and protein intake but how long before it settles (if ever)? It's freaking me out slightly as before I could hold it for hours, now it just feels like I should be ooking at the Tena Lady aisle.... :crying:  :laugh:


----------



## vsideboy

hmm not sure really, I'll go before bed about 10:30 and then I either wake about 3ish for another one or stay asleep til my alarm at 5.

although I don't even know if I'm in keto yet, waiting for the stix to arrive. Still drinking the same amount of water as I was before I started though. Seem to have a dry mouth all the time.


----------



## Beklet

I go to bed closer to midnight, then get up about 3 - not good :cursing:

Food MUCH better today - same prob can't be said about tomorrow as I have a meeting in London - Lunch will be provided (M&S, too!) but it's never enough for piggy me so will take some stuff of my own but eat their strawberries, and maybe one mini sandwich  It's the mini rolls that are always the temptation.... :cursing:

Skating later...bricking it cos I can't skate!

Oh and I now have sniffly nose - not amused!

Food today;

Eggs and tomatoes

Tuna and tomatoes, melon

Ham, celery and cucumber with houmous, kiwi fruit

Chicken thing (took some inspiration from Zara - finely chopped chicken with onions, spices and the dregs of tomatoes left in tin, plus some chilli to get this cold out! :laugh.

Still have half chicken thing left for later, still have carbs to eat....may have a banana...


----------



## Beklet

Well, I went skating - was better than I thought I'd be (though not great lol)

Really enjoyed it, hope to go back on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Chicken thing (took some inspiration from Zara - finely chopped chicken with onions, spices and the dregs of tomatoes left in tin, plus some chilli to get this cold out! :laugh.


Tonight I made....

Ginger & garlic prawn stir fry

Chicken stir fry with tiny squeeze sundried tomato paste which has other herbs and spicy stuff in

Turkey mince with onions, chilli powder and chilli paste and extra virgin olive oil drizzled over.

Yummity yum yum yum :thumbup1:

Welcome to the diet night-pee's 

Eventually you will get used to it and develop the ability to wake only about 20-30%, get out of bed and walk to the toilet without opening your eyes, go without putting on light, go back to bed and sleep. In the morning you will remember nothing. :thumbup1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> Well, I went skating - was better than I thought I'd be (though not great lol)
> 
> Really enjoyed it, hope to go back on Sunday :thumb:


 :bounce: :bounce: Roller girl!!!!


----------



## Beklet

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: :bounce: Roller girl!!!!


Lol maybe - going back Sunday 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Tonight I made....
> 
> Ginger & garlic prawn stir fry
> 
> Chicken stir fry with tiny squeeze sundried tomato paste which has other herbs and spicy stuff in
> 
> Turkey mince with onions, chilli powder and chilli paste and extra virgin olive oil drizzled over.
> 
> Yummity yum yum yum :thumbup1:
> 
> Welcome to the diet night-pee's
> 
> Eventually you will get used to it and develop the ability to wake only about 20-30%, get out of bed and walk to the toilet without opening your eyes, go without putting on light, go back to bed and sleep. In the morning you will remember nothing. :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Yum!!! :tongue:

Yeah I'm not fully awake - just enough to look at clock see if I'm likely to get more sleep. If it's within an hour of getting up, may as well stay put as it'll be extra incentive to get out of bed later 

Diet a disaster today due to work lunches etc. Damage not horrific, few too many carbs, and no time to train today. Legs tomorrow so that'll make up for it.... :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Having diet wobbles today - not cheated just not weighing food so precisely - feel a bit blah and like I'm getting a cold - not good!

Cat to vet later.

Cheat tomorrow hurrah for cake!


----------



## vsideboy

I read its good to not measure the exact amount each day, keeps your metabolism on its toes.


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> I read its good to not measure the exact amount each day, keeps your metabolism on its toes.


Ha ha don't give me excuses!!!

Doing it by eye atm - portion control and all that 

Cat is OK, can now try to wean her off one of her meds (Lasix) but the other she'll be on for life. Good news at least.

Couldn't get to gym though so it's leg day tomorrow :cursing:

At least then I'll feel like I deserve the scones/cake/alcohol/party food etc :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello hun , hope you are coping ok with diet, I am struggling with the ping soo much jesus its like every 20 minutes haha  keep going you can do it


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Hello hun , hope you are coping ok with diet, I am struggling with the ping soo much jesus its like every 20 minutes haha  keep going you can do it


Heh cheers yeah it's OK just the planning and stuff - have to nail it before my next round of hotel stopovers!!!


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Ha ha don't give me excuses!!!
> 
> Doing it by eye atm - portion control and all that
> 
> Cat is OK, can now try to wean her off one of her meds (Lasix) but the other she'll be on for life. Good news at least.
> 
> Couldn't get to gym though so it's leg day tomorrow :cursing:
> 
> At least then I'll feel like I deserve the scones/cake/alcohol/party food etc :thumb:


If one day you have 200g, next you have 180, next you have 210 then its all good.


----------



## Beklet

Today's journal was just going to read

Fvck this :cursing:

Had a proper hissy fit in the gym, ranted at myself, had a sh1te workout (for anyone who's remotely interested, it involved front squats, a bad set of light deadlifts, and single leg extensions and curls) before stropping off in a complete mard :cursing: :ban:

This is due to the bastard scales saying I'd put on 2lbs, the tape measure putting inches back on, feeling bloated, weak (I had no appetite last night at all) and wondering what was the point?

Cue panic.

Panic has abated slightly. Some regrouping required. Awaiting further instructions.

Tonight I will party. Even if I'm fat.

Tomorrow I go skating again. At least being heavy is an advantage there...


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Beklet, I have been there myself several times over the last few weeks so I know exactly how you feel.........but I have decided to carry on doing what I am doing for a lot longer than I expected- till I am where I want to be. My bloody body has a will of its own and does whatever it likes at the moment............
> 
> Enjoy your night out, have a good time with your friends, skate like a demon and use the anger to fuel workouts next week. You can do this...just give it time.


Cheers - have had some reassurance, and adjustments have been made to the diet - less food, granted but it's manageable - just have to keep chugging the water! As I'm officially on a cheat, am about to have a cup of tea and some cake before bed. Back to it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Today's journal was just going to read
> 
> Fvck this :cursing:
> 
> Had a proper hissy fit in the gym, ranted at myself, had a sh1te workout (for anyone who's remotely interested, it involved front squats, a bad set of light deadlifts, and single leg extensions and curls) before stropping off in a complete mard :cursing: :ban:
> 
> This is due to the bastard scales saying I'd put on 2lbs, the tape measure putting inches back on, feeling bloated, weak (I had no appetite last night at all) and wondering what was the point?
> 
> Cue panic.
> 
> Panic has abated slightly. Some regrouping required. Awaiting further instructions.
> 
> Tonight I will party. Even if I'm fat.
> 
> Tomorrow I go skating again. At least being heavy is an advantage there...


me too. pmt in my case.

happens chick.... you will go up as well as down dont panic. You wont see big changes til about 6 weeks in so just be patient 

This reminded me of everyone on a diet jst now....


----------



## Beklet

Muahahaha!!! You're getting into cats lol - how is Ms Posh Paws?

STARVING this morning, had breakfast, suspect I'll be starving shortly. Off to try more of this skating lark in a bit - that's 2 hours of not very intense cardio but an excellent thigh workout :lol:

If I'm feeling up to it, MAY go to the gym later and try to lift some weights. We shall see....would be a shame to waste yesterday's carb up!

Speaking of which - cheat night, and the first thing I gravitated to on the table FULL of bad food was the carrot sticks and houmous :ban:

In fact I was impressed that had it not been a cheat, I could still have eaten loads -plenty of salad, veg sticks, meat platter, grapes etc.....the home made veg samosas were to die for though 

Only downer for now is I'm limited to 1 piece of fruit per day.....


----------



## Beklet

Argh skating denied! Hall double booked for badminton......gah!

Off to the gym then......


----------



## Beklet

Gym done - not a bad workout, all said.

Warm up 10 mins cardio

Wide grip pullups (assisted)

26kg x 12

19kg x 10

12kg x 6 oops.....

Bent over row

50kg x 15

70kg x 10

90kg x 5 - oops again

Hammer curls (with grips this time lol)

14kg x 12

16kg 2 x 10

Straight arm pulldowns

21.5kg 3 x 10

Wide grip cable row

57kg 3 x 10

10 mins cooldown

Am starving now - my task for the day is sort the kitchen and batch cook but first, I must eat. Prawn stirfry on!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Gym done - not a bad workout, all said.
> 
> Warm up 10 mins cardio
> 
> Wide grip pullups (assisted)
> 
> 26kg x 12
> 
> 19kg x 10
> 
> 12kg x 6 oops.....
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 5 - oops again
> 
> Hammer curls (with grips this time lol)
> 
> 14kg x 12
> 
> 16kg 2 x 10
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns
> 
> 21.5kg 3 x 10
> 
> Wide grip cable row
> 
> 57kg 3 x 10
> 
> 10 mins cooldown
> 
> Am starving now - my task for the day is sort the kitchen and batch cook but first, I must eat. Prawn stirfry on!!!


Deads...???

Strong workout though :thumbup1:

Madame Posh Paws now shares a bed with the dog.... photos to follow soon :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Deads...???
> 
> Strong workout though :thumbup1:
> 
> Madame Posh Paws now shares a bed with the dog.... photos to follow soon :tongue:


Deads was yesterday - do them after squats to break the monotony of years of doing deads on back day :lol:

Well, I did one set of deads yesterday before my epic hissy fit....

They'll be reinstated on back day soon enough...


----------



## dmcc

90 x5 is more than some of the guys in my gym....


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> 90 x5 is more than some of the guys in my gym....


Yeah but I don't have as far to lift it!!!

Actually....as you do heavy stuff....was thinking about doing 5x5 for a few weeks before the diet saps all my strength - might as well try to build while I can. Any opinions (that's aimed at everyone..)?

I can smell rice cooking. Eurgh lol. Also cooking fish, as the chicken is still proper frozen. Mmmm fish. Not. :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yeah but I don't have as far to lift it!!!
> 
> Actually....as you do heavy stuff....was thinking about doing 5x5 for a few weeks before the diet saps all my strength - might as well try to build while I can. Any opinions (that's aimed at everyone..)?
> 
> I can smell rice cooking. Eurgh lol. Also cooking fish, as the chicken is still proper frozen. Mmmm fish. Not. :laugh:


My house stinks of garlic.

Thankfully I am single and live alone 

Least no vampires will try to break in eh? :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> My house stinks of garlic.
> 
> Thankfully I am single and live alone
> 
> Least no vampires will try to break in eh? :thumb: :lol:


Mr loves rice so will have to stop him eating it. Fish is dry and grim lol.

Don't want to cook chicken it goes dry and nasty. Meh.....

Rice wasn't bad but then it's full of spices lol!!


----------



## vsideboy

you using a george forman? if so then do your chicken in the oven, mine is still moist after 40 mins in the oven.


----------



## Beklet

No, the george makes it worse! Is OK when just cooked but this is for tomorrow - will be dry by then - am grilling it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> No, the george makes it worse! Is OK when just cooked but this is for tomorrow - will be dry by then - am grilling it


little bit extra virgin olive oil on the chicken and seal it in platic tub immediately while its still hot, should be ok :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

I have peanut oil - doesn't seem too bad this morning - went to bed at 10 last night - got up to wee 3 times before finally going to sleep at about 1....made it to 7am though lol :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

I put a kg of frozen breasts on 2 wire racks and trays, brush some soy sauce on the top of them and then sprinkle on some chilli powder. Put in heated oven at 180deg C for 40 minutes.

Once done remove and chop them all into chunks to allow it to cool quicker (usually sits on the plate for an hour or 2) then put them in a large lunchbox in the fridge, stays moist for a few days when I've done it.


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> I have peanut oil - doesn't seem too bad this morning - went to bed at 10 last night - got up to wee 3 times before finally going to sleep at about 1....made it to 7am though lol :lol:


haha you sound like my lass, she'll lay down and think I need a pee, then get up and go, come back to bed, lay down and think I need a pee, then get up and go, come back to bed, lay down and think I need a pee etc etc

haha.


----------



## Beklet

It's not funny though - cold mornings and I have to get up to wee....think I should invest in a bedpan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning hun , what are you training today, im doing chest n bi's hoep you havea good training session


----------



## Beklet

Cardio today, of sorts. Ice skating tonight. I'm terrible all i succeed in doing usually is making my back and hams seize up . .


----------



## Bettyboo

Ooh ice skating im crap at that but i have a pair of inline thingys i can just about wobble about without falling over lol  have fun.


----------



## Chris1

Hey Bek, just thought I'd say hi xxx


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> It's not funny though - cold mornings and I have to get up to wee....think I should invest in a bedpan :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me too


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> It's not funny though - cold mornings and I have to get up to wee....think I should invest in a bedpan :lol: :lol: :lol:


or a cork! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Today is a fresh start for you Becklet, so forget the hitches and just get on with the diet , cardio and workouts. You can do it, it just takes time and some experimenting with your diet and learning what suits you....
> 
> I have only been ice skating once, my legs seized up for days afterwards after trying to keep me upright on the ice ha ha.
> 
> To keep meat moist, I bake it in the oven with an inch or so of water in the bottom of the meat dish and pour a little olive oil and spices over it or herbs. It keeps the meat moister and works with all kinds of meat. Despite the water, it will still go golden brown.
> 
> If you have one a slow cooker is great for cooking meat in stock with a few herbs and spices to keep it very moist and cheaper cuts of meat will tenderise.


I'm getting there - fajita spices are favourite right now 



Chris1 said:


> Hey Bek, just thought I'd say hi xxx


Hi :wub: x

Well....I STILL can't ice skate, but I'm getting there. Today I tried to improve my stride, and get the rhythm right. Just to add insult, there was a big bloke in underarmour on the ice, looked really big and bulky and was the most graceful man on the ice we've ever seen there. Bastard. :cursing: :laugh:

Was supposed to be sorting a new routine for this week but not had time.

Need to find a way to stop back seizing up when on the ice....

Shattered, and off to bed


----------



## M_at

I look forwardto the day you can skate well enough to take pictures of him :lol:


----------



## Beklet

M_at said:


> I look forwardto the day you can skate well enough to take pictures of him :lol:


Not allowed to take pics in the rink but he wasn't bad :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Tried something new today - quite enjoyed it lol!!

Warm up 10 mins

Squat

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

Bench

Bar x 5

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

Power clean (never done these before)

Bar x 5

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

40kg x 5 (thought my wrist was going to give out!)

Hyperexetnsions with plate

15kg 2 x 10

Weighted crunch machine

46kg x 10

53kg 3 x 10

Proper felt this workout! :thumb:

Visit tomorrow, and a canteen to contend with. Skating in the evening.


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Not allowed to take pics in the rink but he wasn't bad :laugh:


So stand on the side outside the barrier.... :devil2:


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Tried something new today - quite enjoyed it lol!!
> 
> Proper felt this workout! :thumb:


cool, tis good to enjoy your workouts. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Have just done another session of roller skating - can really feel it in my legs this time! Yes I'm still a beginner but the trainer is good and I feel a bit more confident 

Have eaten bit too much protein today - meh lol makes a change but I was SO hungry when I got home I wolfed half a pound of chicken... :blush:


----------



## vsideboy

Beklet said:


> Have just done another session of roller skating - can really feel it in my legs this time! Yes I'm still a beginner but the trainer is good and I feel a bit more confident
> 
> Have eaten bit too much protein today - meh lol makes a change but *I was SO hungry* when I got home I wolfed half a pound of chicken... :blush:


THAT makes a change more than anything else.


----------



## Beklet

Felt like crap yesterday so no gym - my own fault - not enough water too much fruit....

Felt rubbish today - headache and queasy feeling went around lunchtime thankfully. I ate bread today which I'm using as the excuse I'm a fat bastard still..that and the fact my cardio this week has consisted of skating, which does NOT get me puffed out!

A friend has insisted on cooking tonight - prawn stir fry.....is it sad I'm taking around an extra 6oz of prawns just for me, to meet my protein requirements? :lol:

Gym OK today - light day so could concentrate on form a lot more

Warm up 10 mins

Incline bench

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

40kg 2 x 5

High pulls

Bar x 5

30kg x 5

35kg 2 x 5

Squat

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg 2 x 5

Crunches 3 x 15

Bought seed potatoes and carrot seeds today. Will be planting carrots on Sunday hopefully...


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Incline bench
> 
> 30kg x 5
> 
> 35kg x 5
> 
> 40kg 2 x 5
> 
> High pulls
> 
> Bar x 5
> 
> 30kg x 5
> 
> 35kg 2 x 5
> 
> Squat
> 
> 40kg x 5
> 
> 50kg x 5
> 
> 60kg 2 x 5


I like this, it hits the whole body, pretty smart Bek!


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> I like this, it hits the whole body, pretty smart Bek!


Yeah, saves worrying what I'm supposed to be working on lol!!

**Girly stuff, men look away now!!**

VERY successful shopping day today!!!

Went to a local bazaar in town, to find at least 4 of my mates had stalls on it!! One was selling some of the clothes she'd worn only a couple of times so I got a lovely satin polka dot dress...it's a little tight, and there's half an inch before the zip will do up without straining - if that's not an incentive to get my cardio done for the next couple of weeks, I dunno what is!!! :lol:

Also bought a hat - looks like a Victorian riding hat and is very pretty - just need an occasion to wear it to (Burlesque Night in 2 weeks - can I get into the dress by then lol!!!!), and there's the added bonus that I can just tie my hair back lol!!

Also bought some flowery hair clips from another friend (the one who made that green corset in some of my pics) so I'm feeling all girly lol!

Trip to MK means I got doughnuts, half price Hotel Chocolat, a cheap allotment book, Kool Aid and Lush goodies - gonna finish my cuppa, have a nice bath then go visit friends for much eating of pizza and doughnuts :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

You're right - lol will post pics if I get into it 

Today's cheat consisted of;

Cornish pasty

Hotel Chocolat fruitiness truffles and alcoholic chocolate

Thin crust pizza with pepperoni and jalapenos

Garlic bread with cheese

Pint of Coke

Ring doughnut

Jam doughnut

1 indigestion tablet :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> You're right - lol will post pics if I get into it
> 
> Today's cheat consisted of;
> 
> Cornish pasty
> 
> Hotel Chocolat fruitiness truffles and alcoholic chocolate
> 
> Thin crust pizza with pepperoni and jalapenos
> 
> Garlic bread with cheese
> 
> Pint of Coke
> 
> Ring doughnut
> 
> Jam doughnut
> 
> 1 indigestion tablet :lol:


OMG :confused1: I had a carton of grapes ffs but then again, I havent eaten any of the right stuff all week .... yum could eat a garlic bread right now :whistling: Loving the shopping expedition, sounds like fun was had

Hmmm hats I either love or hate - pics would be interesting Beks :thumbup1:

I have a thing about chavs in stupid hats - yesterday in the gym some lad started chatting utter shyte to me about my training ...I told him his Dappy hat was a crime against humanity and cold weather was no excuse :whistling: he scuttled off sharpish. I am being a tad blunt recently. I like this new improved attitude.


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> OMG :confused1: I had a carton of grapes ffs but then again, I havent eaten any of the right stuff all week .... yum could eat a garlic bread right now :whistling: Loving the shopping expedition, sounds like fun was had
> 
> Hmmm hats I either love or hate - pics would be interesting Beks :thumbup1:
> 
> I have a thing about chavs in stupid hats - yesterday in the gym some lad started chatting utter shyte to me about my training ...I told him his Dappy hat was a crime against humanity and cold weather was no excuse :whistling: he scuttled off sharpish. I am being a tad blunt recently. I like this new improved attitude.


Lol bluntness is good - the hat is not remotely chavvy...it's a bit goth but not overblown.....



Greekgoddess said:


> Becklet, I think you will look great in the hat and the dress....they sound fantastic.....I am all in favour of wearing things that are different from what everyone else will be wearing.
> 
> Hope all goes well with the dieting and training for you this week, I am sure it will. I laughed my head off at your indigestion tablets entry on your cheat list...........been there myself before now ha ha. I am not having a cheat on my new diet unless I hit the body fat target I set myself that week. :whistling:
> 
> Jem.....
> 
> Ha ha...love the remarks you made to the chav.........if you think that is blunt, wait till the diet kicks in...I swear to God that comp prep contains some kind of truth serum effect........Unfortunately it seems to work for my mentor as well.....just had a telling off from mine...................ooh err! :innocent: :lol: If you need cheering up have a look at his remark on my journal today
> 
> All the best for the prep from tomorrow............to both of you:thumb:


I'm getting there - cooking tomorrow's stuff BUT I'm having a hard time reconciling a BB diet with a healthy one...starchy carbs I eat are rice, maybe a bit of potato, very rarely some bread. I don't eat much though - don't think i need it, I'm more worried about getting my veg intake in!

Today did 2 hours roller skating, I'm getting better, I can stop now - I did fall spectacularly as there's a hole in the floor under the surface - my wheel stopped and I carried on.... :lol:

Had lunch at Sainsbury's as I was starving and had to do shopping etc....twice the woman brought me lasagne (I ordered lamb hotpot as least carb-heacy option) and I have to admit to outright carb snobbery (I did get the hotpot in the end) as I bitched to OH about the fact there was pasta, chips AND bread all on one plate....:eek: :laugh:

Did some digging, planted some early carrots now I'm waiting for my rice to cook - brown rice takes AGES lol!


----------



## Beklet

Feel shattered again today - not sure what's causing it...

Had another diet wobble yesterday, convinced I'm going to be fat forever (I will be, feeling this crap - it's PMT though, I reckon)

I'm fine now though. Heavy training day today - argh!


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Yes, we all get the diet wobbles now and again. Just carry on with the dieting and you will get there eventually. I have the same problem, I find it hard to visualise the finished result and keep criticising myself. We are our own worst enemies at times....
> 
> *THing is, I can't visualise the end result because I've never been lean - makes it bloody hard when I have no idea where I'm supposed to be :sad:*
> 
> You did right with the waitress and the hot pot......why do some of them not actually listen to what you order?(or did they have an over cook of lasagne and want to get rid of it?).
> 
> *Nah think the woman on the till pressed the wrong button....I actually really like lasagne - it's the only pasta thing I like (apart from canneloni which is just lasagne rolled up lol), but I'd be buggered if I was going to eat it after the colossal bread fest the day before * :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the heavy training, the gym is the perfect place to work off the PMT....failing that , just hurl a heavy weight at one of the nurds.......


Didn't get to gym in end - felt a bit queasy this afternoon, and couldn't eat all afternoon - feeling better now.

Have a 'lovely' day in London tomorrow - so another day of hunting out Pret breadless sandwiches lol :lol:


----------



## M_at

Try Pret's tuna salad - it doesn't have too much potato in but taste great.


----------



## ElfinTan

Girlie Stuff -

Am loving the sound of the dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Girlie Stuff -
> 
> Am loving the sound of the dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's a good dress - will try it on later see how much work I need to do!! What's with the Slimming World comment? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Today was a good one

Warm up 10 mins

Squat (on Smith Machine as everything else in use)

Not including bar, which is allegedly counterbalanced to zero, which of course, is utter bollocks lol!

20kg x 5

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

62.5kg x 3

40kg x 8

Bench

Bar x 5

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 3

40kg x 8

Power cleans

Bar x 5

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 2.5.....oops!

Parallel bar dips

3x5

Skullcrushers

25kg 3 x 8

Preacher curl machine

25kg x 8

32kg 2 x 8

Ache now. Roller skating again tomorrow - may actually get to buy my own tomorrow yay!!


----------



## dmcc

Counterbalanced to zero? Does it float? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Counterbalanced to zero? Does it float? :lol:


No, my point exactly! I tried arguing this with the boss - thing is, with the same weights I put on a free bar, the bloody squats feel heavier, so I have no idea what he's talking about (neither does he lol)

Reckon even if it is counterbalanced, it's still at least 10kg....


----------



## Jem

I don't understand this counterbalancing thing - could you explain in really simplified terms because I count my smiths bar as 10kg .....


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I don't understand this counterbalancing thing - could you explain in really simplified terms because I count my smiths bar as 10kg .....


Standard bar is 20kg, so I count 20kg as my start point.

Owner of gym says there's a counterbalance, so I shouldn't count the weight of the bar.......

But the bar def sinks not floats lol


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Today was a good one
> 
> Warm up 10 mins
> 
> Squat (on Smith Machine as everything else in use)
> 
> Not including bar, which is allegedly counterbalanced to zero, which of course, is utter bollocks lol!
> 
> 20kg x 5
> 
> 30kg x 5
> 
> 40kg x 5
> 
> 50kg x 5
> 
> 62.5kg x 3
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> Bench
> 
> Bar x 5
> 
> 30kg x 5
> 
> 40kg x 5
> 
> 50kg x 5
> 
> 57.5kg x 3
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> Power cleans
> 
> Bar x 5
> 
> 30kg x 5
> 
> 35kg x 5
> 
> 37.5kg x 5
> 
> 42.5kg x 2.5.....oops!
> 
> Parallel bar dips
> 
> 3x5
> 
> Skullcrushers
> 
> 25kg 3 x 8
> 
> Preacher curl machine
> 
> 25kg x 8
> 
> 32kg 2 x 8
> 
> Ache now. Roller skating again tomorrow - may actually get to buy my own tomorrow yay!!


Whole body workouts rock!

I could be wrong but 4 major multi joint exercises is a tad bit hard on the body (cns), unless your intensity is not 100%, JMO.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Whole body workouts rock!
> 
> I could be wrong but 4 major multi joint exercises is a tad bit hard on the body (cns), unless your intensity is not 100%, JMO.


Yep - feeling it this morning!!!!

Also feeling crap generally - overheated, dry sore throat, groggy and tired. Have been like this off and on for over a week. Not happy.

Also hav a lot of work on and don't seem able to finish it - is stressful to say the least. Have to go in today to pick up tomorrow's work but I suspect I'm not getting nearly enough sleep. Tonight I'll get home about 10pm -straight to bed for me!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Yep - feeling it this morning!!!!
> 
> Also feeling crap generally - overheated, dry sore throat, groggy and tired. Have been like this off and on for over a week. Not happy.
> 
> Also hav a lot of work on and don't seem able to finish it - is stressful to say the least. Have to go in today to pick up tomorrow's work but I suspect I'm not getting nearly enough sleep. Tonight I'll get home about 10pm -straight to bed for me!


Hi chick - I feel the same, on a high, feel great mood wise just battered from some cold or another, cannot breathe pmsl and I feel dog tired :lol: mustnt grumble though eh :lol: :lol:

Me - tons of work due on Monday :confused1: currently looking at it and posting on here ....well they have left me with it, while they go off skiiing - where is the justice in that :whistling: I could not go - darent, I am sure I would break my neck or leg or something - no comp pour moi :laugh: Oh meant to say - thanks so much for the pm - will have a look when I get a chance

Great session as well - and yes, it was a lot haha xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hi chick - I feel the same, on a high, feel great mood wise just battered from some cold or another, cannot breathe pmsl and I feel dog tired :lol: mustnt grumble though eh :lol: :lol:
> 
> Me - tons of work due on Monday :confused1: currently looking at it and posting on here ....well they have left me with it, while they go off skiiing - where is the justice in that :whistling: I could not go - darent, I am sure I would break my neck or leg or something - no comp pour moi :laugh: Oh meant to say - thanks so much for the pm - will have a look when I get a chance
> 
> Great session as well - and yes, it was a lot haha xx


No probs - they're some inspiration at elast even if I don't go by all her ideas :lol:

Felt horrific this morning - all swollen tonsils and grogginess....feeling a bit better now but I MUST go to bed when I get home tonight....

Even had trouble drinking my tea at lunchtime :cursing:

Tonight I should be getting my own skates, and a new wheel bearing for my car, which is currently whinier than a chav being told it's dole has been cut.....:laugh:

Hungry now, which is a good sign - bet I have no soup in though....


----------



## Beklet

2 hours of skating. Agility training...yeah, RIGHT!!! I ended up with the same knackered ankle I get when I try to walk on an incline.....

I did get to borrow the coach's skates though - scary as lol they moved by themselves!!!!

I am now absolutely knacked, feel really cold and shivery and just want a big bowl of hot soup and a slice of toast.....

Bet I have no bloody soup :cursing:


----------



## Jem

TOAST !!!!! Ooooooh

Are you actually having skating lessons then ? that's cool stuff beks xx


----------



## winger

Beks, why train so damn hard when your body is trying to heal itself?

I am one to talk but if you feel like training train.

Remember stress good or bad is still stress.

Get well soon Bek!


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> TOAST !!!!! Ooooooh
> 
> Are you actually having skating lessons then ? that's cool stuff beks xx


Not lessons as such but I have to learn to skate before I even think about joining the team! :lol:

I had toast...I'm bad. There was no soup in the house.....back on the eggs this morning - have a 50 mile drive shortly



winger said:


> Beks, why train so damn hard when your body is trying to heal itself?
> 
> I am one to talk but if you feel like training train.
> 
> Remember stress good or bad is still stress.
> 
> Get well soon Bek!


I did feel like training - I ache all over I think today I will NOT be training :laugh:

Stress atm is all about work and is probably the cause of all my grief - not mucg I can do about it as yet....


----------



## Jem

Hope work goes ok today - I have to stay off this site so that I can get through it ! it's amazing what I can find to talk about when I have a deadline ....

Feeling for you on the stress front, mine is setting in now as well

All the food that is not on my diet sheets is slowly going off in the fridge ....no bugger wants 4 pots of cottage cheese or 24 eggs ....

Have a good day Beks xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hope work goes ok today - I have to stay off this site so that I can get through it ! it's amazing what I can find to talk about when I have a deadline ....
> 
> Feeling for you on the stress front, mine is setting in now as well
> 
> All the food that is not on my diet sheets is slowly going off in the fridge ....no bugger wants 4 pots of cottage cheese or 24 eggs ....
> 
> Have a good day Beks xx


Lol today will be fine - it's when I'm in the office my motivation drops....

I'm not sleeping properly, have turned heating down and opened the window Iand I still feel crap....argh!!!

I would go for the cottage cheese and eggs but they'd get btoken in the post lol!!!!

SHame I'm not coming that way this week - I have PMT and I want to meet bitch cow from hell :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Have had the chicken soup, feel a bit better now. Shame I have to do housework...grrr.... :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

I give up. I ****ing give up :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

What do I have to do????

All I want to do is lose some flab. Not too hard, eh? Eat enough protein to maintain and possibly build muscle, moderate fats and just enough carbs to stop me turning into a slug...Easy, no?

Well yes, in theory. I could cope with the lack of movement on the scales, I could just about deal with the lack of tape measure reduction.

What I CAN'T cope with is the 2% bodyfat increase in 4 weeks. WTF????

SO I had bread yesterday...hardly going to have that much of an effect.

NOT impressed. :cursing:

Stress is bad for a diet, but this is adding to it. If nothing's happening by end of next week, I'll be most upset....

Not helped at all by me feeling rubbish this week, but honestly, 2% bodyfat???? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## winger

Beks you know you can't go by those scales. Too many things can throw off the bf like water.

I have a bf scale and when I loose a Lb or two my bf goes up. Baby steps Bek you are heading in the right direction just stay focused you have the tools. Lol


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Beks you know you can't go by those scales. Too many things can throw off the bf like water.
> 
> I have a bf scale and when I loose a Lb or two my bf goes up. Baby steps Bek you are heading in the right direction just stay focused you have the tools. Lol


Not scales - calipers :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Gah...... :surrender:


----------



## Beklet

Feeling slightly more chipper now - have had all my horrible split ends cut off - hair shorter than I'd like, is like a bob I suppose but at least it feels like hair..my hair not doll hair :laugh:

Was almost tempted to go back to the 50s short fringe after seeing how much of mine had snapped off :cursing: :lol:

Oh and I must be feeling better - the second bowl of chicken soup tastes rank - I can only eat soup when I'm ill lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Cut the cheats for 4 weeks! x


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Cut the cheats for 4 weeks! x


Nice idea.......damn shame I have next month's cheats all planned what with birthdays and suchlike :sad:

(and next two weeks in hotels oh crap......)

Better make this next week a good one! (and spend the next month being an unsociable git)


----------



## Beklet

Feeling a bit more human today. Still have sore throat but no headache and not so tired.

THink cleaning my kitchen helped yesterday. Today I shall do the hallway.

Have eaten my eggs this morning, so I'll not be hungry again until..ooh......9am :lol:


----------



## Jem

BEKS ! what's going on here sister pmsl

How are things today - really think there is a virus going around - like that S King film the fog, slipping into the consciousness of everybody and making them feel worthless and sh!t pmsl

It will improve

Caliper measurements ....same person, same sites ? strange ?

Anyway these things are sent to try us as the cliche goes - we are meant to battle on ....keep it up

Bread is evil for making us bloat - luckily I dont have any in my diet [note the sarcasm please] and I feel much tighter for it

Keep plugging away

Lots love

xxxxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> BEKS ! what's going on here sister pmsl
> 
> *Rampant PMT, I hope*
> 
> How are things today - really think there is a virus going around - like that S King film the fog, slipping into the consciousness of everybody and making them feel worthless and sh!t pmsl
> 
> *Yeah everyone else has had a sickness bug - I got away lightly :laugh:*
> 
> It will improve
> 
> Caliper measurements ....same person, same sites ? strange ?
> 
> *Yeah, me, limited by what I can reach. Not generally a problem as long as the numbers are generally going down*
> 
> Anyway these things are sent to try us as the cliche goes - we are meant to battle on ....keep it up
> 
> Bread is evil for making us bloat - luckily I dont have any in my diet [note the sarcasm please] and I feel much tighter for it
> 
> *I do, but I don't eat it unless I have to (i.e. there's nothing else on offer, and I make it brown) I'm hoping it's monthly water retention. Seems it probably is as I'm feeling less lardy today*
> 
> Keep plugging away
> 
> Lots love
> 
> xxxxx


Anyway, I'm supposed to be writing what I think people think I'm thinking...er......

um.......

yeh........

What I'm ACTUALLY thinking is 'omigodihavetogotoworkandfinishthesereportsmustemailthoseregsandsendthatbillandfindthatfolderandprepfornextweekandarghhhh!!!!'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

LMAO


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> It's a good dress - will try it on later see how much work I need to do!! What's with the Slimming World comment? :lol:


 For the 'don't wanna build muscle just lose belly fat and tone up my arms and looking for a diet for my already anorexic girlfriend/housemate/work colleague' fcking brigade!!!!!!!!!!!



Beklet said:


> Nice idea.......damn shame I have next month's cheats all planned what with birthdays and suchlike :sad:
> 
> (and next two weeks in hotels oh crap......)
> 
> Better make this next week a good one! (and spend the next month being an unsociable git)


OK then you need to re-evaluate you intake. If you are gaining that it must be too much and you need to trim it down. But I'm preaching to the converted here....you know the equations but just need to manipulate the numbers to suit you and unfortunately it looks like it will have to be less than you originally estimated! I feel for ya, my fat likes to stay put too hun, my diet is real clean with a couple of treats week, cardio 5 x 30 mins and weight has not budged for months lol


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> For the 'don't wanna build muscle just lose belly fat and tone up my arms and looking for a diet for my already anorexic girlfriend/housemate/work colleague' fcking brigade!!!!!!!!!!!


I hear you  it must be the season for it :lol: that one yesterday was a classic re girl living on 200kcals per day :confused1: Maaaaaan :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> I hear you  it must be the season for it :lol: that one yesterday was a classic re girl living on 200kcals per day :confused1: Maaaaaan :cool2:


I know....saw that one and started posting reply but then decided I just couldn't be @rsed lol!!!! It was the she says she feels great' comment that made me think...fck it lol!!!!!!! I just wish some lass would come on a shout I WANNA GET FCKING HUUUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEE & RRRRRRRRIPPPED hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Linny

I wanna get huge & ripped to the fckin [email protected]


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> I wanna get huge & ripped to the fckin [email protected]


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## winger

One out of two aint bad. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> For the 'don't wanna build muscle just lose belly fat and tone up my arms and looking for a diet for my already anorexic girlfriend/housemate/work colleague' fcking brigade!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Ah yes......always frustrating!!!*
> 
> OK then you need to re-evaluate you intake. If you are gaining that it must be too much and you need to trim it down. But I'm preaching to the converted here....you know the equations but just need to manipulate the numbers to suit you and unfortunately it looks like it will have to be less than you originally estimated! I feel for ya, my fat likes to stay put too hun, my diet is real clean with a couple of treats week, cardio 5 x 30 mins and weight has not budged for months lol


I've already had the numbers cut - even though I've not been eating to the letter this week, it's all been pretty clean, though rollerskating is not as cv as I thought it would be 



Jem said:


> I hear you  it must be the season for it :lol: that one yesterday was a classic re girl living on 200kcals per day :confused1: Maaaaaan :cool2:


WTF???? :blink:

That's a snack. A SMALL snack :lol: :lol:

Today has been an up and down day. The down - spent 2 hours writing up a report, which the computer promptly lost. Not only that, but the Autosave, obviously hadn't, even though it's set to every 5 mins :cursing: Not amused. Will have to redo it over the weekend:cursing: :cursing:

I did buy yet more seeds though - radish, cauliflower, courgette, purple carrots (I'm so goth!  ), parsnip, marigolds (to repel carrot fly), and dark red sunflowers (to look pretty and attract bees) :thumbup1:

Went to the gym and saw the PT as I went in. Bitched about my fat, he asked about my diet, etc etc......got in the gym, got on the scales and I've lost 2lbs. At fvcking long last!!!!! :bounce: I nearly cried.....

So, workout.....

Warm up 10 mins

Bench press

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

45kg x 5

52.5kg x 5

57.5kg x 5 (think this may be a PB for reps lol - wish I had a spotter, so I could attempt heavier)

Squat - racks in use again, so hateful Smith machine - not including fictional bar weight

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

Power cleans

25kg x 5

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

40kg x nearly 3 - failed on 3rd - bit too limp wristed lol :lol: . Dropped weight

30kg x 5 - think I need to concentrate on form, not weight with these!

Back extensions

15kg 2x12

Weighted crunch

53kg 4x10

Proper knackered.....

Got home to find my lovely veg box full of sprouted seeds, peppers, tomatoes, mushrooms, onions, lettuce, carrots, broccoli and some spuds - yummy!!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Useless fact of the day: Carrots were originally purple until the Dutch bred orange ones in honour of the Royal family.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey good news on the weight loss Hun x


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Useless fact of the day: Carrots were originally purple until the Dutch bred orange ones in honour of the Royal family.


I knew they were originally purple, but not why they were orange lol 



Bettyboo said:


> Hey good news on the weight loss Hun x


Yep - hope I can keep it up!!!

Debating cheatness tomorrow - I feel the need for a Creme Egg......


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> Yep - hope I can keep it up!!!
> 
> Debating cheatness tomorrow - I feel the need for a Creme Egg......


OOh my dad loves those, I brought him one tonight for a treat lol he likes it when the kids take him up sweet and things like that lol :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Yum I would love a creme egg and some B & J alaskan ice cream stuff with the white chocolate polar bears in it ....I can dream ....

Well done on the 2lbs ! yay!

xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yum I would love a creme egg and some B & J alaskan ice cream stuff with the white chocolate polar bears in it ....I can dream ....
> 
> Well done on the 2lbs ! yay!
> 
> xx


That ice cream sounds mental!!!

Just did circuit training with the roller derby team....I'm not actually in the team as my skating is so appalling (but I'm working on it!)

Spent an hour running, doing burpees, star jumps, walking lunges, squats, dip and chest press off the benches, more running and barging into people with pads (as a contact sport you are allowed to knock people over with your shoulders or hips)

Seems I have quite a talent for this, being the aggressive sod I am, so they have ordered me to get a gumshield ASAP, and I think I may be learning to skate pretty sharpish :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think that absolves me from cardio at the gym today - my throat is still burning..and despite being massively unfit, I am cetainly no worse than the regular girls!

I apparently now have a shiny new spade and onion hoe for the allotment tomorrow! Time allowing, we will be planting more onion sets, and also parsnips, radishes and cauliflowers, as well as digging....


----------



## Beklet

Ah some hard work done today..I now ache all over and am looking forward to an afternoon/evening of reading, watching TV, having a hot bath and EATING (only had 2 meals so far -oops!)

Went to gym;

5 mins warm up

Squats

45kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg 2 x 5

Incline bench

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg 2 x 5

High pulls

25kg x 5

30kg x 5

35kg 2 x 5

Thank fvck it was a light day..... :lol:

Just time for PWO shake then off to the allotment. Kate weeded onions, Bob planted radishes and more onions, I dug. Lots. Over 2 hours of digging, 12 feet of plot. That's the second bed finally dug. Next week I work on extending the first bed to the end of the plot but 2 hours is enough cardio for anyone!! :laugh:

I am bloody starving and off to eat a HUGE bowl of prawns :thumb:


----------



## winger

Hey Beks, is this an indoor or outdoor garden?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Hey Beks, is this an indoor or outdoor garden?


Outdoor - it's about a mile from my flat....heavy clay soil, so proper hard work lol :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> That ice cream sounds mental!!!
> 
> Just did circuit training with the roller derby team....I'm not actually in the team as my skating is so appalling (but I'm working on it!)
> 
> Spent an hour running, doing burpees, star jumps, walking lunges, squats, dip and chest press off the benches, more running and barging into people with pads (as a contact sport you are allowed to knock people over with your shoulders or hips)
> 
> Seems I have quite a talent for this, being the aggressive sod I am, so they have ordered me to get a gumshield ASAP, and I think I may be learning to skate pretty sharpish :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think that absolves me from cardio at the gym today - my throat is still burning..and despite being massively unfit, I am cetainly no worse than the regular girls!
> 
> I apparently now have a shiny new spade and onion hoe for the allotment tomorrow! Time allowing, we will be planting more onion sets, and also parsnips, radishes and cauliflowers, as well as digging....


I love this post Beks  it would appear that you have found your fitness niche and very happy I am for you too! I dont precisely know what being in a 'roller derby' team entails apart from violence and horrid cv exercise type things but if it's floating your boat then it's all good :lol: :lol: :lol:

Get you with your new tools as well :tongue: - gardening in this weather oooft rather you than me - I just like the mahoosive weeds in vastly overgrown gardens. The rest of horticulture, Charlie Dimmock can keep !

Think Wing would like Charlie as it goes...ginger with massive boobs pmsl

Hope weight loss carries on and still waiting for pics of new dress and hat

xxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I love this post Beks  it would appear that you have found your fitness niche and very happy I am for you too! I dont precisely know what being in a 'roller derby' team entails apart from violence and horrid cv exercise type things but if it's floating your boat then it's all good :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Basically it means skating round a track trying to stop the other team getting through your pack, using force if necessary *
> 
> Get you with your new tools as well :tongue: - gardening in this weather oooft rather you than me - I just like the mahoosive weeds in vastly overgrown gardens. The rest of horticulture, Charlie Dimmock can keep !
> 
> *Ah it kept me warm lol!!!!*
> 
> Think Wing would like Charlie as it goes...ginger with massive boobs pmsl
> 
> Hope weight loss carries on and still waiting for pics of new dress and hat
> 
> xxx


Dress doesn't fit yet, and tbh won't fit properly till I'm shot of a good stone.....

Bought a fitness DVD the other day - not normally my thing, but thought it would be a good way of doing cardio when the wether's sh1t, and lo and behold, it's snowing outside!!!

Did the easy workout, and I'm knackered lol - still stiff from yesterday though, and going ice skating later - my poor back!!! :laugh:


----------



## vsideboy

Sounds like you're enjoying your new hobby Beks and I'm sure it won't be long before you are flying around that rink.

You're always on about how you're pretty short, well I reckon a low centre of gravity must be best when ice skating eh?


----------



## Beklet

vsideboy said:


> Sounds like you're enjoying your new hobby Beks and I'm sure it won't be long before you are flying around that rink.
> 
> You're always on about how you're pretty short, well I reckon a low centre of gravity must be best when ice skating eh?


Lol you'd think......legs are too short to cross over though!

Mr Underarmour was there again this week, with some of his mates who are also really good. Git. :cursing: :tongue:

This week I was concentrating on trying to balance for longer on one leg so I can lengthen my stride. It did not go particularly well :lol:

Today's cardio adventure involves Tae Kwon Do. The OH was supposed to be teaching 3 of his friends certain aspects they're not sure about - I was going to go along for the cardio. Two of them have cried off with food poisoning. The other is his ex. Oh JOY......sorely tempted to go lift weights but I know I'm not recovered from Sunday....that and the fact I was up at 4.30am to drive someone to Stansted..then had a 2.5 hour drive to Heathrow.....back at Heathrow tomorrow......nice.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol you'd think......legs are too short to cross over though!
> 
> Mr Underarmour was there again this week, with some of his mates who are also really good. Git. :cursing: :tongue:
> 
> This week I was concentrating on trying to balance for longer on one leg so I can lengthen my stride. It did not go particularly well :lol:
> 
> Today's cardio adventure involves Tae Kwon Do. The OH was supposed to be teaching 3 of his friends certain aspects they're not sure about - I was going to go along for the cardio. Two of them have cried off with food poisoning. The other is his ex. Oh JOY......sorely tempted to go lift weights but I know I'm not recovered from Sunday....that and the fact I was up at 4.30am to drive someone to Stansted..then had a 2.5 hour drive to Heathrow.....back at Heathrow tomorrow......nice.


...todays adventure sounds like hell!!! :blink:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ...todays adventure sounds like hell!!! :blink:


Maybe, but it's gotta be better than a treadmill!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Well, we went for an hour's training. After warm up etc, we got to work - purpose of session was actually for Rob's mates to learn patterns as they're struggling with them, I was just there for fun.

So he was not best pleased when, after he'd taken weeks, I learned the first 3 in half an hour..... :lol:

Was decent cardio though for some reason my calves are killing me!

Decided not to have eggs for breakfast tomorrow...

THis morning had my usual 3 eggs - at 5am!!! Got to Tesco to meet colleague at around 10am, was starving, so had scrambled eggs on toast from the cafe (brown toast, double eggs, diet watchers) - then realising I'd probably eaten the equivalent of 7 eggs and will probably never poo again.....:laugh: 

Will have protein shake and quark or something so I can have more eggs at 9am lol was the best choice there (and far more appetising than a protein bar!)


----------



## M_at

7 eggs? You'll be fine. I have 5 large egg virtually every day.


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> Mr Underarmour was there again this week


PHOTOS!!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> PHOTOS!!


Not allowed to take pics in the rink but will try to sneak one next time...he's very softly spoken lol!!!


----------



## RedKola

Ice skating is fun!  Used to go all the time when I was younger but now both our local ice rinks are shut for refurbishment... :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> Ice skating is fun!  Used to go all the time when I was younger but now both our local ice rinks are shut for refurbishment... :cursing:


Any tips? I'm pants at it!!! :laugh:


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> 7 eggs? You'll be fine. I have 5 large egg virtually every day.


Me too, what a perfect food. The only thing it lacks is Vitamin C.



dmcc said:


> PHOTOS!!


Good call Darren you beast of a man!


----------



## Beklet

Yesterday's skating felt like a good workout. Sadly, I'd spent the day driving around Heathrow, busy busy and didn't really eat enough...add to that i HAD to stay up to watch Supernatural, so was tired this morning!!! Have had a bit of a day really - got the most obstructive git ever, wouldn't let me in, then locked our cars in the car park so we'd have to call the security company to unlock the gate - at £100 a car!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Luckily some bloke who works there turned up for work and let us out.......

Think this chap has messed with the wrong people.....   :whistling:

Tonight, I will be going to the gym, just feeding myself up!


----------



## Beklet

Did I get to the gym? Did I bollocks :sad:

Too tired, last 3 days have taken it out of mye I hate driving in London.....

Debating what to have to eat - starving have been bad last 2 days and not eaten enough really.....ah well carb cycling is supposed to be a good thing... :whistling:


----------



## winger

How are you feeling Beks?


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> How are you feeling Beks?


Bitchy...I'm in a bitchy mood. People amuse me and p1ss me off in equal measure with all their mind games and stupid sh1t. They're generally two faced and selfish. I know this already, but it's winding me up today. Luckily I have a really snotty letter to write so at least I'm in the right frame of mind :lol:


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Bitchy...I'm in a bitchy mood. People amuse me and p1ss me off in equal measure with all their mind games and stupid sh1t. They're generally two faced and selfish. I know this already, but it's winding me up today. Luckily I have a really snotty letter to write so at least I'm in the right frame of mind :lol:


I took some of my bitchiness viper out on a pr1ck in the gym who thought sexist comments were apt for me at that particular time ...NOT FUNNY ASSHOLE :thumbdown:

Get shot of the 2 faced people hunni, not worth your time.

I still love you :wub: mwah xxx


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> I took some of my bitchiness viper out on a pr1ck in the gym who thought sexist comments were apt for me at that particular time ...NOT FUNNY ASSHOLE :thumbdown:
> 
> Get shot of the 2 faced people hunni, not worth your time.
> 
> I still love you :wub: mwah xxx


Aw thanks....... :blush:

You are right of course....annoyed because I'm a pound up this week...ffs :cursing:

More annoyed as it's my own fault - I'm not eating enough! I have a plan though.....


----------



## Beklet




----------



## Beklet

Today......appears to have been cardio day lol, and has gone like this....

9.30am - 20 mins fasted CV

10am - Breakfast

11am-1pm - Skate practice

1-2pm - Food shop

2pm - Lunch

3pm - allotment digging

4.45pm - snack.

Next step is to sort seeds, pack for tomorrow, check hotel details, cook dinner and chill........

Am debating whether I can get to the gym early tomorrow before we go.

Diet tweaked slightly. Is going well today so far but the real test is in the real world lol! :lol:

Actually enjoying the exercise - Sunday is definitely my most active day


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey up Missy, how you doing, come on you can do it. Do not give in! xx Keep up good work hun


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Hey up Missy, how you doing, come on you can do it. Do not give in! xx Keep up good work hun


Lol 2lbs is NOT very motivating, but stressing about it won't help me!!!!

CHeers for the kick though - I'm sure I'll get there is just a case of when...


----------



## Bettyboo

2lbs is a *LOSS* not a gain, so dont beat yourself up. We all need motivating at times even the best of em have ****e days.


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> 2lbs is a *LOSS* not a gain, so dont beat yourself up. We all need motivating at times even the best of em have ****e days.


This is 5 weeks though........

No matter, hopefully have it sorted nown


----------



## Beklet

Mmm 3 boiled eggs and toasty soldiers for breakfast...yum.

Oh and 20 mins cardio done


----------



## d4ead

bek just a note to say i havnt abandoned you just lifes in turmoil.

left wife, lost house kids car bike pc internet etc

sure you know the way it works

soon as im sorted and back online ill be a regular again

xx


----------



## Beklet

Yesterday......cardio, breaky, drive to Bob's dad's, much tea drunk, lunch, chat, long phone call discussing analysis and production methods of prawn crackers (for work lol), drive to hotel, short workout in (crap hotel) gym, bit of a swim, steam room and sauna, dinner (the biggest ham hock you've ever seen!), flake out.

Today...breakfast (I was restrained), work, hotel trauma, more tea drunk, visit to mother who wasn't in, just got home.....knackered.

Tomorrow....will be hectic. I have to fit in 20 mins am cardio, about 8 hours solid work, gym, 2 hours skating and eating, sleeping etc.

Anyway. Mate put a pic of me up on Facebook yesterday. It's vile. The friend I'm standing next to is slim but not skinny - around a size 10-12 and next to her I look HUGE. Even my face is much bigger than hers. It's disgusting. 5 weeks of dieting and I look a total fat fvcker, seriously it's revolting :crying:

Odd as I'm a size 12-14, but I look so VAST. It's so rank I'm going to post it up so you can all see what a disgusting fat pig I am...seems when I tell people I need to lose 45lbs, they don't believe me...well believe this...


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> bek just a note to say i havnt abandoned you just lifes in turmoil.
> 
> left wife, lost house kids car bike pc internet etc
> 
> sure you know the way it works
> 
> soon as im sorted and back online ill be a regular again
> 
> xx


No worries...that sort of thing is always a nightmare......hope it gets sorted soon  x


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Yesterday......cardio, breaky, drive to Bob's dad's, much tea drunk, lunch, chat, long phone call discussing analysis and production methods of prawn crackers (for work lol), drive to hotel, short workout in (crap hotel) gym, bit of a swim, steam room and sauna, dinner (the biggest ham hock you've ever seen!), flake out.
> 
> Today...breakfast (I was restrained), work, hotel trauma, more tea drunk, visit to mother who wasn't in, just got home.....knackered.
> 
> Tomorrow....will be hectic. I have to fit in 20 mins am cardio, about 8 hours solid work, gym, 2 hours skating and eating, sleeping etc.
> 
> Anyway. Mate put a pic of me up on Facebook yesterday. It's vile. The friend I'm standing next to is slim but not skinny - around a size 10-12 and next to her I look HUGE. Even my face is much bigger than hers. It's disgusting. 5 weeks of dieting and I look a total fat fvcker, seriously it's revolting :crying:
> 
> Odd as I'm a size 12-14, but I look so VAST. It's so rank I'm going to post it up *so you can all see what a disgusting fat pig I am*...seems when I tell people I need to lose 45lbs, they don't believe me...*well believe this*...
> 
> View attachment 37200


FFS Beks - how can anyone possibly comment when you have destroyed yourself like that :cursing:

You leave yourself open to an onslaught of people poo poohing what you're saying, ass licking and annoying you even more :confused1:

I know because I am doing it myself with my own photies :lol:

The biggest problem you have is with your confidence and lack of belief in yourself - so sort it out - 5lbs down is great [same as moi btw] just keep fcuking going !

NB: Moral of the story is dont stand next to tall size 10 birds :tongue:

:bounce: *I love the hat* :bounce:

xxxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> FFS Beks - how can anyone possibly comment when you have destroyed yourself like that :cursing:
> 
> You leave yourself open to an onslaught of people poo poohing what you're saying, ass licking and annoying you even more :confused1:
> 
> I know because I am doing it myself with my own photies :lol:
> 
> The biggest problem you have is with your confidence and lack of belief in yourself - so sort it out - 5lbs down is great [same as moi btw] just keep fcuking going !
> 
> NB: Moral of the story is dont stand next to tall size 10 birds :tongue:
> 
> :bounce: *I love the hat* :bounce:
> 
> xxxx


Lol is 2lbs not 5........and she's not tall she's wearing heels. Don't fancy standing next to you then!!! :laugh:

Is not confidence, i have a fair bit...until I see the pictures the next day!!! :lol:

The hat is awesome, as is the glittery red eyeliner I bought earlier. I even gave in and bought some lifting straps.....

No one can ass lick that lol.......I suspect it's other people who have no belief in me, that's their problem I'm just going to stop stressing about it - slight change in diet strategy which should fit in with my work patterns


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol is 2lbs not 5........and she's not tall she's wearing heels. Don't fancy standing next to you then!!! :laugh:
> 
> *FFS PMSL * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * me and numbers dont mix well at the minute - 5 weeks and 2lbs ok ! *
> 
> *well it's damned hard work to lose anything so far as I can see ! *
> 
> *Certainly not fun either - eating the food is fine, it's other fcukin people eating their's - that's the problem *
> 
> *Wish every one would bugger off with their birthday cake and chips and drown in their own saturated fat engorged limbs * :cool2:
> 
> Is not confidence, i have a fair bit...until I see the pictures the next day!!! :lol:
> 
> *LOL that's JD confidence for ya ! *
> 
> The hat is awesome, as is the glittery red eyeliner I bought earlier. I even gave in and bought some lifting straps.....
> 
> *Aye I like the glittery stuff too Beks - I have black, green and blue - just dont think that look works at the gym and tis the only feckin place I frequent these days* :tongue:
> 
> No one can ass lick that lol.......I suspect it's other people who have no belief in me, that's their problem I'm just going to stop stressing about it - slight change in diet strategy which should fit in with my work patterns


*Because you put yourself down all the time - I do it myself and then wonder why everyone reacts as they do ! trouble is, I voice how I feel - doesnt mean I'm not dealing with it ....suspect then, you might be the same * :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

That picture doesn't do you justice. I just saw you in September and you looked 30 lbs lighter than that and that's no smoke either.


----------



## d4ead

I think you look fine

And thas coming from a guy that's married to a tall size 8/10 and dateing a short size 4.


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Because you put yourself down all the time - I do it myself and then wonder why everyone reacts as they do ! trouble is, I voice how I feel - doesnt mean I'm not dealing with it ....suspect then, you might be the same * :thumbup1:


Probably lol...sometimes I just need to vent....

I don't care about other people eating nice food, I just can't cope with monotony.....gets to a point when no matter what spices etc I add to my chicken, I just can't eat it without gagging :sad:



winger said:


> That picture doesn't do you justice. I just saw you in September and you looked 30 lbs lighter than that and that's no smoke either.


Aw....... :blush: I was probably 5lbs lighter then but you're right - I looked in the mirror this morning and didn't look as bad as the pic - you can still see my bottom ribs ffs......I hate cameras :laugh:



d4ead said:


> I think you look fine
> 
> And thas coming from a guy that's married to a tall size 8/10 and dateing a short size 4.


It's nice of you to say so, thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

Keep going hun xx


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> I think you look fine
> 
> And thas coming from a guy that's married to a tall size 8/10 and dateing a short size 4.


and he still complains he's lonely jeez!

looking good becks, don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Beklet

Lol feeling a bit more optimistic today - mainly because I'm not near a mirror......

Am awaiting bollocking and kicking which should sort me out. Skating tonight - my hamstrings are fried from Monday's workout, which was actually quite funny. Was in the hotel and was with OH and it went like this;

Rower 5 mins, as nothing else was left - I hat e the rower, my wrist still feels strained...

Leg press - started on 7 plates, then set of 11 plates, then 15 plates (full stack)

Leg curl - started on 4 plates, OH decided to do 9 plates, so I did 9 on second set

OH did shoulder press, I did stretches with broom handle

Couple of sets of lat pulldown except bar was either slippery or really rough and tool the skin off my hands yay callouses!!!

Everything else in use gave up and went for a swim for 20 mins then 10 mins in steam room chatting to pilots...... 

Tired today, as didn't get much sleep so off for a bit of a snooze before skating....this WILL be painful! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just stopping by..... nothing useful to add.... I'm not much use I know


----------



## Beklet

Lol...

Shattered today - just been skating, got new skates, have to learn to skate all over again argh!!! 

Legs are killing me, walking up the stairs was painful sod squats lol :lol:

Diet is OK need to tighten it up, try to stick to a routine - hard work given 4 days next week I'll be in a hotel!!!

Not had chance to get to gym for few days so tomorrow will be painful!!!


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> Diet is OK need to tighten it up,


Keep it tight, you have all the tools!


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Keep it tight, you have all the tools!


And right now, I'm having real difficulty forgetting my legs!! :lol:

Headache again today - feel really tired. Tried to get extra sleep has made no difference...think the caffeine gets it today :cursing:

I ache all over - debating what to trai at the gym later, will probably be whatever aches least :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Well, work done, over for 9 days lol. The plan for the next week is simple.

1 day of working and report writing

2 days of allotment digging, prep etc

MASSIVE spring clean.... :scared:

Tonight, however it is Rock Night and after 9pm, i shall be in the pub, drinking evil Diet Coke....:laugh:


----------



## winger

Greekgoddess said:


> ...I am on the soda waters with a slice of lemon LOL.....oh the joys of living on the edge!!!


LOL, sorry, that actually isn't funny, but if I had to look forward to that I might as well shoot myself.

Damn that is strict with a 10 times multiplier.


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Hi Becks I have been following your journal while I have been away in the UK. Now safely back in Greece so I can add a few encouragements now and again. Good for you for sticking at it. Just take it day by day and you will start seeing the improvements.
> 
> Managed to do a massive spring clean myself today...must be something in the air. Enjoy your diet coke tonight.....I am on the soda waters with a slice of lemon LOL.....oh the joys of living on the edge!!!


Ah yes...diet coke....er........ :whistling:

Although I've just had Pepsi Max with my cheat KFC.....:laugh:

Yesterday...I went out, club played good music, I drank. Possibly a bit too much, but the as the music was so good for once, I did actually get around 2 hours of dancing in...consequently I'm stiff as a board today......

Crawled to bed about 4am, so was surprised to get a text at 10am reminding me about a roller derby bout I had agreed to go and watch......at 4.30pm, 70 miles away.....

Really enjoyed it actually - I now 'get' it, and realise I have a LOT of work to do to be good enough to play for the team 

My car made it, though only 28.74mpg, which is not so good - used to manage 30-35mpg so will need to look at that......has another odd whine as well, though nothing scary as such......

Tomorrow is skating practice, followed by gym (chest and delts, even I'm not stupid enough to try to train legs after that!!!  ) and possibly allotment.....Mmm legs chest and back in one day, but gotta burn the KFC (and the King Size Twix I'm going to have in a bit) off :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Okay........

While I have a few minutes to type.....

Morning started with shower, breakfast then 2 hours of skating practice - having muscle certainly helps with hitting and being hit, but it all goes tits up when I try to do it on wheels......:laugh:

Also keep getting nasty crampy pains in my ankle/calf, same as I get when I try to do incline walking on a treadmill. Think I may have to do some weird exercises involving toes and teatowels......

I'd already take one Lean-R before training, but took another one after as I was going straight to the gym....BAD idea!!!

5 mins warm up

Stretching, RC stuff

Bench press

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

Incline dumbbell press superset with incline flyes

20kg/12kg 3 x 10

One arm lateral raises

8kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 8 dropset 6kg - failure

Skullcrushers

25kg x 8,10,10

One arm reverse pressdown

5kg x 10

7.5kg x 8 dropset 2.5kg to failure

Took half an hour to drink PWO shake as I had the shakes (not low blood sugar, thankfully!), and I had a hard time getting it down. Drove home with violent hiccups  , just eating something then back out to the allotment for an hour!!!


----------



## Beklet

90 mins of digging later.........knackered!!

Also going to spend the evening looking at prevention of sports injuries, namely that horrible pain I get in my hips, and the calf cramps I also get.,....grrr!! :cursing:

Also forgot to mention...today, I didn't feel really fat, so I get to the gym and....the scales are broken :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello hun, just dropped by Keep up the good work! x


----------



## Cass

How's the diet going Bek?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Okay........
> 
> While I have a few minutes to type.....
> 
> Morning started with shower, breakfast then 2 hours of skating practice - having muscle certainly helps with hitting and being hit, but it all goes tits up when I try to do it on wheels......:laugh:
> 
> Also keep getting nasty crampy pains in my ankle/calf, same as I get when I try to do incline walking on a treadmill. Think I may have to do some weird exercises involving toes and teatowels......
> 
> *I'd already take one Lean-R before training, but took another one after as I was going straight to the gym....BAD idea!!!*
> 
> 5 mins warm up
> 
> Stretching, RC stuff
> 
> Bench press
> 
> 30kg x 5
> 
> 40kg x 5
> 
> 50kg x 5
> 
> 55kg x 5
> 
> Incline dumbbell press superset with incline flyes
> 
> 20kg/12kg 3 x 10
> 
> One arm lateral raises
> 
> 8kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 8 dropset 6kg - failure
> 
> Skullcrushers
> 
> 25kg x 8,10,10
> 
> One arm reverse pressdown
> 
> 5kg x 10
> 
> 7.5kg x 8 dropset 2.5kg to failure
> 
> Took half an hour to drink PWO shake as I had the shakes (not low blood sugar, thankfully!), and I had a hard time getting it down. Drove home with violent hiccups  , just eating something then back out to the allotment for an hour!!!


One? I take three in the morning with my ECA 30+ and another 3 before gym at night.

Bek.

*
UP THE DOSE!!!!*

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> One? I take three in the morning with my ECA 30+ and another 3 before gym at night.
> 
> Bek.
> 
> *
> UP THE DOSE!!!!*
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I would be a wreck lol I'd just shake and drop the weights!!! :lol:

I'm building up to it.....

Diet going OK, in fact been so busy last two days found it hard to get the food in!

Just done 55 mins cardio and some ab work......there is something to be said for watching Borat while on the crosstrainer, trying not to fall over laughing/vomit at the naked wrestling hotel room bit..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

However, am bricking it as am going to docs tomorrow - totally unsympathetic cow but only appointment I can get unless I ring up at 8am every morning...... :cursing: Have dodgy looking 'mole' on ribs, is itchy and crusty but not mole coloured? Annoys me anyway just hoping they can cut it out and it'll be OK - and the one on my wrist that catches on my watch....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I would be a wreck lol I'd just shake and drop the weights!!! :lol:
> 
> I'm building up to it.....
> 
> Diet going OK, in fact been so busy last two days found it hard to get the food in!
> 
> Just done 55 mins cardio and some ab work......there is something to be said for watching Borat while on the crosstrainer, trying not to fall over laughing/vomit at the naked wrestling hotel room bit..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> However, am bricking it as am going to docs tomorrow - totally unsympathetic cow but only appointment I can get unless I ring up at 8am every morning...... :cursing: Have dodgy looking 'mole' on ribs, is itchy and crusty but not mole coloured? Annoys me anyway just hoping they can cut it out and it'll be OK - and the one on my wrist that catches on my watch....


I think watching TV/DVDs will be the only highlight of fasted cardio at home once it commences - we dont have such luxuries at my gym :laugh:

LOL re Lean R - OMG I wish I was that sensitive to stuff - I'm with zar and upping the dose :thumbup1:

Not seen Borat or his other one [the fashion bloke?] I refused to let the kids watch it pffft - dont think they know quite what it entails :lol:

So moley moo are you ? I worry about mine sometimes, perhaps that would make me step away from the sunbed - doesnt though :confused1: , stupid I know. Let us know what the doc says anyway - doesnt sound good being flakey etc 

Glad roller skating is going well - demand pics of you in a ra-ra skirt and leg warmers [well that is essential roller skating wear isnt it ? - oh and pink of course, your favourite colour Beks]

xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I think watching TV/DVDs will be the only highlight of fasted cardio at home once it commences - we dont have such luxuries at my gym :laugh:
> 
> LOL re Lean R - OMG I wish I was that sensitive to stuff - I'm with zar and upping the dose :thumbup1:
> 
> Not seen Borat or his other one [the fashion bloke?] I refused to let the kids watch it pffft - dont think they know quite what it entails :lol:
> 
> So moley moo are you ? I worry about mine sometimes, perhaps that would make me step away from the sunbed - doesnt though :confused1: , stupid I know. Let us know what the doc says anyway - doesnt sound good being flakey etc
> 
> Glad roller skating is going well - demand pics of you in a ra-ra skirt and leg warmers [well that is essential roller skating wear isnt it ? - oh and pink of course, your favourite colour Beks]
> 
> xx


Borat was on in the gym, not my choice lol!

I'm not actually very moley....I'm pale and have a few dark freckles but only a few moles, probably less than 10

Not pink - the team colours are purple and gold but my skates have neon pink wheels :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Borat was on in the gym, not my choice lol!
> 
> I'm not actually very moley....I'm pale and have a few dark freckles but only a few moles, probably less than 10
> 
> Not pink - the team colours are purple and gold but *my skates have neon pink wheels* :lol: :lol:


Wowsers  

I'm loving it :lol: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Tho when I get good and some cash I want some of these....


----------



## Jem

WICKED I LOVE THOSE ! reps for that - how very sexy and retro !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> WICKED I LOVE THOSE ! reps for that - how very sexy and retro !


Yeah difference between those and the bottom ones is about £150  

Done a bit of spring cleaning today - been a total scrubber actually - on hands and knees scrubbing the carpet....

Off to gym shortly...in the spirit of upping the dose, have had 2 Lean-Rs - watch me drop everything lol!!! Still undecided whether to do legs or back, but will see who's on what when I get to the gym...no point deciding to do legs when everyone else is!! :lol: :lol:

Maybe the sodding scales will work as well....


----------



## Beklet

Well...was in a good mood this am due to the fact my fickle scales said I'd lost a good 4lbs, and my tape measure showed an inch off my waist...so was less than excited when I got to the gym and their scales say I've put on a pound..What. The. Fuuuuu......... :confused1:

Bollocks to them.....trained back today, as squat rack (and pretty much everything else) was in use.....

Warm up 10 mins

Lat pulldowns

40kg x 8

54kg x 8

61kg x 6

Wide grip cable rows

57kg x 8

67kg 2 x 5

Good mornings

Bar x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

High pulls

30kg x 6,8,8

Preacher curl machine

25kg x 10

32kg x 8

39kg x 4 (ish - would be a PB if they were decent reps lol) dropset 20kg to failure 

Liked the good mornings (not done them for AGES), once I'd got my balance 

Home where BF has broken an ornamental glass and he's banned from going near anything breakable ever.....


----------



## Beklet

Been to see doc, mole's not dodgy, however I've made an appointment with another Dr in the practice to see about getting them removed as one is crusty and itchy from rubbing on my bra strap (NOT nice when it's a tight sports bra!) and the other catches on my watch strap....

With all the running about I've only eaten two meals  , so currently stuffing face with 2 day out of date mackerel, next will be cottage cheese and oatcakes lol :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Pick one set of scales. Or throw them in the bin and go by how you look in the mirror and how your clothes fit.

Shexi skates.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Pick one set of scales. Or throw them in the bin and go by how you look in the mirror and how your clothes fit.
> 
> Shexi skates.


I did - the gym ones, but they broke 

I look like sh1t in the mirror...the weight is a guide, I admit I'm more interested in the tape measure and the calipers.......

However, I did notice while doing those high pulls, I saw a bit of shoulder :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Those Marty McFly skates then - they ought to have jets on them for that price !

Re scales: stick with the home ones - the ones in the gym are clearly fixed in order to keep you there :laugh:

Good news on the mole front then - glad it all checked out ok :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Those Marty McFly skates then - they ought to have jets on them for that price !
> 
> Re scales: stick with the home ones - the ones in the gym are clearly fixed in order to keep you there :laugh:
> 
> Good news on the mole front then - glad it all checked out ok :beer:


The posh skates are built to spec - boots, trucks, wheels, bearings etc - all designed to make you go fast as fook :lol:

Home scales are cheapo Chavgos crap..the fact they're accurate to within a stone is a miracle 

Aye, will feel less bothered about scratching the damn thing off now :laugh:

As for the skating...I need to be able to do this...(this is the bout I went tlo last week)


----------



## Beklet

Hmm well managed 4 meals, just ate bit more in each one I have bellyache now!!!

Tomorrow will try to get up before 11am :whistling:


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Pick one set of scales. Or throw them in the bin and go by how you look in the mirror and how your clothes fit.
> 
> Shexi skates.


Ding ding ding! Damn Darren that was some good stuff, I just started doing that!


Beklet said:


> I did - the gym ones, but they broke
> 
> I look like sh1t in the mirror...the weight is a guide, I admit I'm more interested in the tape measure and the calipers.......
> 
> However, I did notice while doing those high pulls, I saw a bit of shoulder :laugh:


Bek I thought you looked good standing there in the Cheese!

On a subtle side note, when they kicked us out you and I walked towards the train and I almost got lost. I forgot where my hotel was...lol

I am laughing now but for one second I was in a panic mode..lol

Bek I love ya and what ever you do I still love ya, OK rant over.

For the record I wasn't using a table to stand upright like JW was...lol


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Ding ding ding! Damn Darren that was some good stuff, I just started doing that!
> 
> Bek I thought you looked good standing there in the Cheese!
> 
> *Aw... * :blush:
> 
> On a subtle side note, when they kicked us out you and I walked towards the train and I almost got lost. I forgot where my hotel was...lol
> 
> I am laughing now but for one second I was in a panic mode..lol
> 
> *You should have stuck with me - I walked past it on my way to the station (which was bloody shut lol!)*
> 
> Bek I love ya and what ever you do I still love ya, OK rant over.
> 
> For the record I wasn't using a table to stand upright like JW was...lol


I have the urge to dye my hair red again. THis is prompted by seeing some dye remover in Boots. I know the old ones didn't work, but I'm ever hopeful (sign of insanity, that!)

I don't have a pretty hairdo as I'm waiting for it to grow, may as well have a lairy colour.....

And yes, I will probably get bored of it in a couple of weeks, which is when I get to see if that remover stuff works!


----------



## dmcc

Do it!


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Do it!


I will, when I get time (better check I have some too!)

SKating last night was fun - my ankle behaved, my back didn't. Still breaking skates in and getting frustrated that I didn't seem to be learning fast enough.....was told skates take a couple of months to break in and it takes AGES to actually get to a decent standard - most of the others have been skating for 3 years and I've been at it a month so it's a fair point :laugh:

Skating tonight in a recreational sense, though I still borrowed some stealth knee pads to wear under my jeans :whistling: :lol:

Check of the bathroom shows a full bottle of red, half a bottle of purple and various dregs of green, pink and blue... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LOL at hair ideas ! pics will be required of course ...

Getting well into this skating thing Beks - good on ya, sounds like fun !


----------



## RedKola

LMAO - :lol:

I thought it was ice skating you were doing Beks - I'm such a thick [email protected]! :lol:

I take it you are sensitive to Lean-R? Was talking to Zara about it yesterday, was thinking about getting some meself. I take it you are finding them strong?


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> LMAO - :lol:
> 
> I thought it was ice skating you were doing Beks - I'm such a thick [email protected]! :lol:
> 
> *No, I've been ice skating too..it started out with a mate wanting to learn to ice skate but we only get chance to go once a month or so.....the roller derby thing was another way of getting my skating better but they're completely different - other bonus is no annoying kids who make you look a total pillock, and it's not 20 miles away *
> 
> I take it you are sensitive to Lean-R? Was talking to Zara about it yesterday, was thinking about getting some meself. I take it you are finding them strong?


Yes and no - when I first start them I have to start on single tablet but within a week or so I can take the full dose...except I'm not exactly consistent - haven't taken any for a few days now :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Beks,

Glad skating is going well, and training. Is dieting still going well too.

Get digital scales, i got fairly cheapo ones but i use the same one and weigh at the same time usually on a Saturday, just keeps its consistant.

oh re red hair thoughts - go for it 

Anyway good luck, keep yer chin up x x


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Hello Beks,
> 
> Glad skating is going well, and training. Is dieting still going well too.
> 
> Get digital scales, i got fairly cheapo ones but i use the same one and weigh at the same time usually on a Saturday, just keeps its consistant.
> 
> oh re red hair thoughts - go for it
> 
> Anyway good luck, keep yer chin up x x


I hate scales but can't help myself!!!

Hair is RED!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ooh nice one for doing the hair RED xx


----------



## Beklet

Sh1t pic but you get the idea......

Off to sweat pink for the evening.... :laugh:


----------



## RedKola

How do you do your hair? Do you bleach it first then put in a temp crazy colour or is it permanent?


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> How do you do your hair? Do you bleach it first then put in a temp crazy colour or is it permanent?


It's temp crazy colour (or Stargazer, or Directions) but most of it was already bleached previously...trying to avoid that so my hair will eventually just get darker lol.

It's a pain to keep dyeing but at least when I get bored I can do it green or something :laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Yeah, that's the kind I use (except it's Fudgebox, I use) I currently have the front under section of my fringe purple. 

Angel has the front under section of her fringe bright red! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> Yeah, that's the kind I use (except it's Fudgebox, I use) I currently have the front under section of my fringe purple.
> 
> Angel has the front under section of her fringe bright red! :thumb:


Ooh get you! 

I can't afford such things....best one I've used was Manic Panic vampire red, but it's expensive (and messy!!) :laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Beklet said:


> Ooh get you!
> 
> I can't afford such things....best one I've used was Manic Panic vampire red, but it's expensive (and messy!!) :laugh:


Fudgebox was only £6.35 (or something) from Ebay free delivery - lasts a long time too and you don't have to top it up as much. Stains like a b1tch though...


----------



## Beklet

Rant incoming....

Mojo - AWOL

Flab - working it like superglue......

Motivation - Anyone have a miner's helmet?

8 weeks of dieting, 1lb lost. That's NOT right. Have lowered food, done more cardio etc etc.

**** this :cursing:

As I'm not willing to relinquish my natty status to take things that would help me (cos I'm a stubborn bastard), and because previously, the only way I've EVER lost anything is by starving or eating zero carbs, I will just have to accept I will not get lean enough to compete.

Maybe that just makes me weak and undisciplined. So be it. At least the stress is off, and I can stop panicking so much.

I am now officially Not Dieting.

Oddly enough, I never really had a fat problem as such, until I started worrying about it.....if I get proper fat I'll worry, but for now, I'm not worrying and I will enjoy eating popcorn when I go to see Crazies tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

There may be hope........ :mellow:


----------



## Beklet

Lol would it be wrong to have my skate name as 'Anna Bolic' :laugh: :lol:

Excepting the fat I don't actually look like I have any muscle, it amused me a bit, until I realised others wouldn't get it and wonder why the surname wasn't spelled b o l l o c k


----------



## d4ead

Are normal people that dim?

I'm glad I don't mix with nattys much ;p


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> Are normal people that dim?
> 
> I'm glad I don't mix with nattys much ;p


If they don't train, or go to a gym, they might not get it.....lol one girl in the team is called Lairy Quadmuva...thought it was a great muscle name till I realised the 'quad' bit related to the wheels on her skates - d'oh!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Anyway.......

Today, despite not dieting, seems I have eaten diet food all day - standard 3 egg breakfast, PWO shake and now cottage cheese..what a sad bastard I am!!! :lol:

I'm in quite a good mood.....

2 hours skate training...I'm still slow but think I'm getting there, slowly. Really enjoyed the training just wish there was somewhere I could do extra practice!

They all buggered off to the pub and i went to the gym. Mission today was to beat the leg press, the one that's too big for me. Not used the damn thing in over a year, but I was determined to sort it out.....put on my running trainers (thicker sole lol) and got the big pad thing from upstairs to put behind my back.....beforehand I've not dared go over 200kg on it as it's so hard to rerack...

10 mins warm up

Leg press

100kg x 8

150kg x 8

200kg x 6

230kg x 6

250kg x 6

280kg x 5

300kg x 6 PB :bounce:

OK doesn't seem like much but I was convinced months of crap squatting had atrophied my legs......have to admit the last one got quite low, and I nearly pooed myself straining to get it back up :laugh:

On a leg press with a lower plate, I'd have more confidence but I'm happy with that, for today 

SLDL

60kg 2 x 8

Leg ext, single leg

19kg x 8

26kg x 8

33kg x 8

40kg x 6

47kg 3xnegatives

Couple of sets of bodyweight lunges

Calf triset hell

Calf raise 150kg x 10 followed by double drop BW calf raises off a step x 15 then raises off the floor x 20...did 3 times without a rest - ouch forgot this felt like having a match lit up the back of your leg!!! :lol:

No gym tomorrow, unless there's one at the hotel - on the road now from tomorrow afternoon till Thursday night - eek!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Blady hell hun, you will wear youself out lol x Nice lifting though 300 on legs press fab!


----------



## Beklet

CHeers...

THis one's for Jem lol taken last August...


----------



## clairey.h

ffs you said muffin......was expecting chocolate chips....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> ffs you said muffin......was expecting chocolate chips....... :lol: :lol:


They would have been in my pants after today's leg press lol :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

eeeewwwwww grossity gross....FPMSL hope you wiped the leg press seat when you'd finished... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> eeeewwwwww grossity gross....FPMSL hope you wiped the leg press seat when you'd finished... :lol: :lol:


Lol nah I was joking, but it was nearly bad - I don't fit that leg press so have to have a pad so my arris is hanging off the end anyway!


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Lol nah I was joking, but it was nearly bad - I don't fit that leg press so have to have a pad so my arris is hanging off the end anyway!


well didnt think you really and truely pooed your pants :lol: :lol: :lol: ive used the leg press in there near the front of the gym, in line with the counter...is that the one you mean.....


----------



## Jem

LMAO re choc chips !

Beks sure you could get rid of it in time - I insist that you start dieting again - DO IT

....and I'm not laughing either - you make out like you're huge, I am sure you could get down in time for July - do you not think ?

COME ON !


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> well didnt think you really and truely pooed your pants :lol: :lol: :lol: ive used the leg press in there near the front of the gym, in line with the counter...is that the one you mean.....


Nah, that one doesn't go heavy enough lol! I mean the one in the free weight area 



Jem said:


> LMAO re choc chips !
> 
> Beks sure you could get rid of it in time - I insist that you start dieting again - DO IT
> 
> ....and I'm not laughing either - you make out like you're huge, I am sure you could get down in time for July - do you not think ?
> 
> COME ON !


To be fair, apart from crumpets I've eaten OK today but seriously.

In the last 8 weeks I have;

Started dieting

Started doing cardio

Also started roller derby training 4 hours a week....

Cut protein by a third after minimal weight loss

Cleaned up diet even more...

Started doing am cardio on weights days

And have lost 2lbs :sad:

Not actually sure what else I can do. I have taken advice, not much I can do for a couple of weeks, but I'm not going to completely gorge myself.....


----------



## Beklet

Well......back to work this week......eek so much to do!!! Probably 200 emails when I get in.... :scared:

This afternoon I'm off to Doncaster, then tomorrow afternoon I'm off to Manchester :thumb:

Back home Thursday night

My day at work will be mostly spent on Multimap........

Funny, in those pics my waist looks small - it isn't at all oh how the camera lies :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Nah, that one doesn't go heavy enough lol! I mean the one in the free weight area


LOL ok...yes I have nooooo strength  Im still lost whenever I go in there, can never find the machine that I want....or can find it but have to ask people to move off it for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bek.... all I can say is dont give up!

Its not easy, and it doesn't always go well. Everyone has different types of metabolism and we all react differently to different methods of dieting etc.

Real life and time can be difficult but assuming you have got diet sussed I am gonna suggest cardio may not be high enough? Some people (particularly nattys I notice from my gym) simply do not lose the weight without doing 45 mins to 1hr cardio every single morning and night religiously. Not fun I know, but it comes down to how badly you want it. Theres no shame in deciding that its more time than you have or are prepared to sacrifice - the choice is entirely yours


----------



## Beklet

Claire- it'll only get worse after next week. . They'll be moving stuff for weeks till they decide where stuff's to go!

Zara - i'm not giving up trying to lose lard - am going to try to ramp up metabolism also going to doc next week for mole will look at getting blood test make sure there's nothing actually wrong with me. As for time, we shall see but considering how crap my diet was before, with all the changes i'd expect something to happen!


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> CHeers...
> 
> THis one's for Jem lol taken last August...
> 
> View attachment 37706
> 
> 
> View attachment 37707


Boing!


----------



## Beklet

Trained with Lin today. Did delts. It hurt lol involved shrugs too managed 95kg and 30 mins cardio! Have a plan re diet so watch this space. It does involve the mother of all carb ups so i just had lasagne. . .time for bed now tho


----------



## M_at

Sleep tight Beks :wub:


----------



## d4ead

Sleep tigt beks,

Fat loss is a funny thing it seems to happen all of a sudden then stop again for ages then happen again. Very srange.

Good luck hon. X


----------



## Linny

Beklet said:


> Trained with Lin today. Did delts. It hurt lol involved shrugs too managed 95kg and 30 mins cardio! Have a plan re diet so watch this space. It does involve the mother of all carb ups so i just had lasagne. . .time for bed now tho


Anytime your up you know your more than welcome to train, makes a change than training by myself  and you have got mahoosive fckin traps under there hunni be told!!

Have faith in yourself coz I have faith in you, body's are crafty little feckers! My weight only started to move once I started doing 2hrs cardio a day :ban:

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Beklet

Cheers everyone got about 4 hours sleep coming down with a cold so drinking the vending machine out of tea and coffee . . May train chest tonight if i can otherwise it's cardio and sauna in hotel gym. Pleased to hear i have large traps lol now for Delts and biceps to catch up! Wish we weren't near the vending machine it's full of wispa bars


----------



## Beklet

Bit late, but Tuesday's workout (what I remember of it, I'm not sensible like Lin with a notebook and everything lol)

Reverse pec deck

I can't remember think it was 4 sets, going up in weight, last 2 sets a weedy 47kg lol

Cable lateral raises

1 plate x 10

2 plates x 10

3 plates x 2, 2.5 plates x 3, 2 plates x 5 :blush:

2.5 plates x 7

Wide grip bent over row thingies on EZ bar (weights not including bar)

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

Military press

Bar x 10

25kg x 8 and shoulder went ping :cursing:

Bar 2 x 10

Shrugs using trap bar (LOVED these!!!)

Bar (35kg) x 10

55kg x 10

75kg x 10

95kg x 10 

30 mins on crosstrainer.......:eek: :laugh:

Sadly couldn't train with Lin last night due to injury (her) and stinking cold (me).

Just got home from Manchester, sick of vending machine coffee, glad to be home, have Supernatural to catch up on, will also be watching the Eddie Izzard programme later to remind me to stop being such a wuss about jogging for half an hour on a sodding treadmill :lol: :lol:

Oh yeah, What IS it with Manchester airport? Got there OK but spent half an hour driving round it trying to find the hotel - it's like a bloody maze!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Linny

rear pec-dec you did

10 x 26kg, x 33kg, x 40kg

47kg - failure x 2

:thumbup1:

Was great seeing you sweetie, really looking forwards to you being back up in 2wks

xx


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> rear pec-dec you did
> 
> 10 x 26kg, x 33kg, x 40kg
> 
> 47kg - failure x 2
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> Was great seeing you sweetie, really looking forwards to you being back up in 2wks
> 
> xx


Ha ha cheers...will work on getting that 61kg 

Looking forward to it, though will NOT be training chest the day before......will be leaving work early though! Shame we were both ill :sad:

Felt rough as hell today, but have to get to the gym tomorrow as it's shut Sunday for the extension to be finished, and I'm not about Mon and Tues, though the hotel may have a gym (can't remember tbh)

Back on diet Sun - it's all printed out and on the fridge door - will be odd having cereal for breakfast! :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Decided to do back today.....

Warm up 10 mins

Lat pulldowns

40kg x 10

47kg x 10

54kg x 10

61kg x 8

68kg x 6

Cable rows wide grip

47kg x 10

57kg x 10

67kg x 6

77kg x 4

Straight arm pulldowns

6 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

9 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

Back extensions

15kg plate x 10

Dropset 25kg/15kg/bodyweight - failure

Hammer curls

14kg x 8

16kg x 8

Have started using my grips more hence better weights, though they still weren't enough for the rows! May have to learn to use the straps......

Lat pulldowns and rows equalled previous PBs, but with more or better reps....

[gym rant]

Was looking for the EZ bar attachment for cable rows, and found it on a cable station. Went to get it, and some bloke comes up to me and says 'I'm using that, innit?'

Now, as he was on the opposite side of the gym, on his phone, how was I to know?

Got the other one, started rows. All the time I was doing rows, he was doing one arm rope pressdowns, while talking on the phone...didn't even use the bar.....twunt. :cursing:

He spent most of his time on the preacher curl machine glaring at me lol :lol:

[/rant]

Then I went to the garden centre and bought sweetcorn and more bloody seed trays


----------



## Beklet

Well, I was right - feels bloody weird eating cereal for breakfast, especially such a piddling amount!

Yesterday, I sowed lots of seeds - aquilegia (black ones)










2 types of sweetcorn, 3 types of tomato, purple broccoli, calabrese, chilli peppers, bell peppers, yellow courgettes.

Need to buy more seed trays so I can sow strawberries and sunflowers. And possibly some peas......

On the allotment, we have other stuff to sow - parsnips, cauliflower, beetroot, spring onions and purple carrots 

Today's training will be 2 hours of skating (and we're being filmed eek!), then allotment stuff (no digging tho!) and a nice cup of tea at a garden centre - how middle aged!!! :lol:

Might be tempted to drive past gym to see how the extension is getting on.....


----------



## Jem

Ooooh exciting stuff going on here Beks - Charlie Dimmock's got nowt on you ! Bet she cannot rollerskate ....

Will you post the vid ? that'd be good !

Heavy weights lady - put me to shame - this will be my aim next year I think.

Why did you have cereal for brekkie ? I'd love some crunchy nut peanut and toffee cereal YUM

xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Ooooh exciting stuff going on here Beks - Charlie Dimmock's got nowt on you ! Bet she cannot rollerskate ....
> 
> Will you post the vid ? that'd be good !
> 
> Heavy weights lady - put me to shame - this will be my aim next year I think.
> 
> Why did you have cereal for brekkie ? I'd love some crunchy nut peanut and toffee cereal YUM
> 
> xx


Cereal due to new diet......had shredded wheat lol! :laugh:

If I see the vid, will post it lol I was off balance all day so didn't really take part though!


----------



## d4ead

i miss cerial i really do i liked frosties


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> i miss cerial i really do i liked frosties


I love Frosties lol!

Not a fan of the cereal - is quick but I'm too hungry.

Spent yesterday STARVING!!!!

Just had breakfast and I'm hungry again...argh!!!

Off to Portsmouth later - will do packing then plant s=ome strawberries and bugger off :thumb:


----------



## Jem

For me cereal has to be nutty ! I love my nuts

Honey and almond flakes

Peanut and toffee crunchy nut cornflakes

Ooooh yummy

Enjoy the trip then Beks !

I'm gonna plant some strawberries - when do they flower/erm turn into strawbs lol?

My gran has the most mahoosive juicy strawbs in her garden [and gooseberries and rhubarb bleurgh]

What sort of diet are you on now then?

xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> For me cereal has to be nutty ! I love my nuts
> 
> Honey and almond flakes
> 
> Peanut and toffee crunchy nut cornflakes
> 
> Ooooh yummy
> 
> Enjoy the trip then Beks !
> 
> I'm gonna plant some strawberries - when do they flower/erm turn into strawbs lol?
> 
> My gran has the most mahoosive juicy strawbs in her garden [and gooseberries and rhubarb bleurgh]
> 
> What sort of diet are you on now then?
> 
> xx


I had DOrset Cereals muesli this morning - loads of nuts in that!

Depends on the variety - ones I have will be July/August time....

Will PM


----------



## Beklet

Small rage thing......

Got to Pompey yesterday....had a wander round, found Lush, spent too much, bought a book in Waterstones and had a cup of tea....checked into hotel and passed out. Woke up, and went to the gym, which;

The Spirit Health Club has a fully equipped gym, indoor swimming pool, jacuzzi, sauna, steam room and solarium. It is the perfect place to unwind after a busy day

Riiiiiiight. I was distinctly underwhelmed. It had couple each of treadmills, rowers, bikes, crosstrainers and a stepper. All were busy except the stepper and the bike. Went on stepper - was grim. Went on bike - was painful. Also had couple of leg machines, cable pulley and dumbbells that went up to a massive 12kg :cursing:

Annoyed, I went to the pool, had a swim then fumed in the sauna......

This morning we were told we'd be done by 12...except we had to wait over 2 hours for a replacement person to show up, then the trainees totally cocked up so I didn't end up leaving Portsmouth till 4pm....and got the full brunt of the traffic on the M25 and M1 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Just got home, very tired with a report to do I was hoping to get done when I got home - at 2pm....grrr!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Bloody hell I look a spaz in my avi :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Busy day today - long day at work - urgent report got more urgent so tomorrow will be head down....had no time to do owt, straight to gym from work, quick and dirty delts session

Warm up 10 mins

Reverse pec deck

26kg x 10

33kg x 10

40kg x 9

47kg x 6

Cable lateral raises

2 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

4 plates x 8

Military press

20kg 3 x 10

Skullcrushers

20kg x 10

25kg 2 x 10

Shrugs

50kg x 10

80kg 2 x 10

One arm reverse pressdown

2 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

4 plates x 8

Just time for a quick shake then 2 hours of skate practice...happy to say the skates are finally beginning to loosen up....

Tomorrow I have an hour's kick class (basically an aerobic leg workout lol), then Sat it's 4 hours of skating...eek!!!

I ache, my back is killing me, I've had a bath, now for a HUGE mug of tea and bed.....


----------



## Beklet

Did the kick class.....was basiclaly doing sets of 15 or 20, kicking pads - VERY good cardio, was knackered after the hour was up, but will do again 

Off to the pub tonight. Fed up and hormonal. Hope the doc doesn't give me any sh1t on Monday....


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> Charlie Dimmock's got nowt on you ! Bet she cannot rollerskate ....


Owwee, yuk....Charlie Dimmock is a dog....She has a pair of t1ts like 2 underfed rats being dangled by the tail into a bin liner full of fighting pigs...

Why the fuk she thought it was accpetable to appear braless with the thinest cotton T shirts available is beyond me......I'd imaging bek's paps are much more peasing on the eye.....

..


----------



## Beklet

Lol yeah there's a gap between them and my belly button at least!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Bloody hell I look a spaz in my avi :laugh::laugh::laugh:


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: erm :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> Owwee, yuk....Charlie Dimmock is a dog....She has a pair of t1ts like 2 underfed rats being dangled by the tail into a bin liner full of fighting pigs...
> 
> Why the fuk she thought it was accpetable to appear braless with the thinest cotton T shirts available is beyond me......I'd imaging bek's paps are much more peasing on the eye.....
> 
> ..


she was the first female gardener to spring to mind  ok then ...Kim Wilde :lol:


----------



## Beklet

4 hours skating today this after 2 hours dancing last night and there are some good tunes at the afterparty . . . Think that's quite enough cardio for one weekend lol!


----------



## Beklet

Rested yesterday. Went to doc today. He looked at dodgy moles said they were probably Keratosis and said he'd cut one off and gave me some steroid cream for the other. Asked about blood test he said yes, filled out the form and off i went to spend 20 mins in the queue. Will have results friday, so will know if i actually have a thyroid problem or am a pathologically fat Bastard. Off to gym shortly then 2 hours of ice skating. Was going to train legs prob not a good idea but monday is worst day for chest!


----------



## dmcc

Roider!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Hi Beks just letting you know I am still alive and kicking - glad to see you are too oh moley one.

I would ask for the doc to give you the thyroid results & ask for a copy - I hate doctor's bloody receptionists !


----------



## winger

If your thyroid is a little slow it wont effect you that much.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> If your thyroid is a little slow it wont effect you that much.


If that's the case, why did I diet for 8 weeks, do extra cardio and still lose only 2lbs? :laugh:

Was crap at ice skating today - prefer wheels lol!!

Did very light chest workout today as it will get beasted on Sat!


----------



## winger

Beklet said:


> If that's the case, why did I diet for 8 weeks, do extra cardio and still lose only 2lbs? :laugh:


Maybe you just haven't found the right diet.

1 year ago my thyroid was fine, last month it was slow by a lot IMO, but my personal doctor told me that my levels would have to be way way off for it to make a difference.

You and I are much alike, we are the people that will be still walking around the planet when a big famine happens..lol

I think (and I could be wrong) you might be carb sensitive. I am and almost eat no or almost no carbs and I feel my best ever, no bloat, and more energy.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Maybe you just haven't found the right diet.
> 
> 1 year ago my thyroid was fine, last month it was slow by a lot IMO, but my personal doctor told me that my levels would have to be way way off for it to make a difference.
> 
> You and I are much alike, we are the people that will be still walking around the planet when a big famine happens..lol
> 
> I think (and I could be wrong) you might be carb sensitive. I am and almost eat no or almost no carbs and I feel my best ever, no bloat, and more energy.


Maybe......

I've done the almost no carbs thing - works a treat for a fortnight, then I start to get tired :sad:


----------



## winger

Bek, you might want to try some kelp, it's high in iodine, I am taking it but I don't have my blood tests back yet.


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Bek, you might want to try some kelp, it's high in iodine, I am taking it but I don't have my blood tests back yet.


I bought a big bottle couple of weeks back - was half price lol....have held off taking it so far as don't want it to skew test results.

If thyroid function is pretty much normal, then I'll be taking it. To be fair, I'll probably end up taking it anyway :laugh:


----------



## M_at

Beklet said:


> Maybe......
> 
> I've done the almost no carbs thing - works a treat for a fortnight, then I start to get tired :sad:


Cycle it.

2 weeks then the weekend you carb load, then you do a week then you carb load at the weekend etc.

It resets your body regularly and keeps the tiredness at bay.


----------



## Beklet

M_at said:


> Cycle it.
> 
> 2 weeks then the weekend you carb load, then you do a week then you carb load at the weekend etc.
> 
> It resets your body regularly and keeps the tiredness at bay.


Could be a plan but Christ, no carbs is hard work when on the road...will see what the doc says anyway. Right now I'm having tea and fruity oatcakes :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Not the Nairns spiced fruit ones !!!! OMFG I miss those .....*whimper*


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Not the Nairns spiced fruit ones !!!! OMFG I miss those .....*whimper*


Oh hell yeah they rock :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Oh hell yeah they rock :thumb:


damn right they do - there was a thread about pnut butter the other day and I hijacked it to talk about them ffs

I really am missing them lots

the ginger ones are quite nice too - for a ginger lol


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> damn right they do - there was a thread about pnut butter the other day and I hijacked it to talk about them ffs
> 
> I really am missing them lots
> 
> the ginger ones are quite nice too - for a ginger lol


They are - the berry ones are too sweet - the cheese ones are fab too - and you get 6 in a pack not 5..... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> They are - the berry ones are too sweet - the cheese ones are fab too - and you get 6 in a pack not 5..... :thumb:


that's it - the berry ones as well :thumbup1:

cheese ones I bored myself to death with as I was having them with scrambled eggs every day instead of bread ...now the thought of them makes me heave :lol:


----------



## winger

Jem said:


> Not the Nairns spiced fruit ones !!!! OMFG I miss those .....*whimper*


Just to keep the food talk going while every one is on a diet. :beer:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Just to keep the food talk going while every one is on a diet. :beer:


Hey, they have oats in lol.......only way I can eat them without gagging :lol:

And I'd be on a diet if it had worked.....gah I know high carbs def not it as 'm always starving on carbs


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm last night was interesting. Apart from ankle pain from skating - we think it's down to having high arches and needing better insoles....I did learn to skate backwards and do crossovers though.... :thumb:

As for my interrupted sleep....was woken up at an ungodly hour, thought it was a loud train. Then there was a bang on the door - was the fire brigade - someone had rung saying there was a fire in the flat....nope it was a candle the Mr had left burning, and it was about to go out, so flickering the way they do.....so at 2amish there are two huge trucks all flashing blue lights parked outside.......oopsie.... :blush:


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Hmmm last night was interesting. Apart from ankle pain from skating - we think it's down to having high arches and needing better insoles....I did learn to skate backwards and do crossovers though.... :thumb:
> 
> As for my interrupted sleep....was woken up at an ungodly hour, thought it was a loud train. Then there was a bang on the door - was the fire brigade - someone had rung saying there was a fire in the flat....nope it was a candle the Mr had left burning, and it was about to go out, so flickering the way they do.....so at 2amish there are two huge trucks all flashing blue lights parked outside.......oopsie.... :blush:


FPMSL....thats fantastic......ohhh the embarrassment :lol: :lol: :lol: serves you right for trying to use mood lighting


----------



## Jem

LMAO that's well funny Beks ...did you answer the door in your sexy time negligee ?


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> FPMSL....thats fantastic......ohhh the embarrassment :lol: :lol: :lol: serves you right for trying to use mood lighting


Nope lol he was experimenting making home made animal fat candles to become a heat source to make ethanol..it's all very technical lol! :laugh:



Jem said:


> LMAO that's well funny Beks ...did you answer the door in your sexy time negligee ?


I didn't - he answered it in his pants, I was in the bathroom trying to find some clothing pmsl! :lol:

LOVED kick class - getting more flexible but my hips are seizing up now.....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Nope lol he was experimenting making home made animal fat candles to become a heat source to make ethanol..it's all very technical lol! :laugh:
> 
> I didn't - he answered it in his pants, I was in the bathroom trying to find some clothing pmsl! :lol:
> 
> LOVED kick class - getting more flexible but my hips are seizing up now.....


I like that your skating is getting more advanced - get you skating backwards and crossovers and everyfink :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had my first real snog at the roller rink - think Tiffany was playing at the time or it might have been New Kids On the Block  ....it ended with me slapping him though :lol:

OMG animal fat candles :confused1: :whistling:  you're all weirdy weirdos in that there place called Bedfordshire :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Oops Becks, make sure you put out the candles before you got to bed tonight.(if you do forget, send the firemen to plymouth for me to perv at lol)

Fab that your skating is going well, id end up on me ar$e in knots lol

See ya on Sat xx


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Oops Becks, make sure you put out the candles before you got to bed tonight.(if you do forget, send the firemen to plymouth for me to perv at lol)
> 
> Fab that your skating is going well, id end up on me ar$e in knots lol
> 
> See ya on Sat xx


Lol I didn't even know he'd left it going - I went to bed first - he got a proper bollocking though!!!

I'm really NOT good at skating, need to be faster!


----------



## Beklet

OK.....visiting a mate, drinking tea, making plans, then this afternoon off up North for much motivation and pain!!!

I'll get to meet some of the lovely ladies from here (one's I've not already met lol) will be fun - can't wait!!!!!!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> OK.....visiting a mate, drinking tea, making plans, then this afternoon off up North for much motivation and pain!!!
> 
> I'll get to meet some of the lovely ladies from here (one's I've not already met lol) will be fun - can't wait!!!!!!
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Have text you :thumbup1: see you tonight chick - big hugs for ya xxx


----------



## dmcc

You had firemen round... and didn't take me photos?? :cursing: :lol:


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> You had firemen round... and didn't take me photos?? :cursing: :lol:


LOL Darren. You are the best!


----------



## M_at

I tried last time I saw them but they all eluded my efforts.

And weren't that cute anyway.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3538971&id=647689922


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I've been reading but I've got fck all intelligent to say.... 

Have fun this weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've been reading but I've got fck all intelligent to say....
> 
> Have fun this weekend :thumbup1:


Will do.... :thumb:

All set for dieting again and Tesco have started selling choc chip oatcakes...bastards :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Wow.

This morning, I learned to bench like a powerlifter. Of course, this included the accompanying cramps in everything - glutes, calves, hamstrings, back......  I even wore straps and a belt....

Previous PB was 57.5kg on my own, stopping about 4" above my chest - PB for getting bar to my chest was probably 45kg :lol:

Today I managed 2 reps to touch my ribcage below my chest, with a possible 2 finger spot on one of them..for 67.5kg :bounce: :thumb:

Tan still p1ssed all over me with her 'easy' 80kg though! :laugh:

Also got some diet tips from Pscarb - ta very much think I'll have to buy more protein, as I've just found out the OH has been putting my Pro-6 in his porridge 

Hopefully it'll give me a bit of a fat loss kick start 

Was great to meet Tara, Emma and Kate (again), and choc chip oatcakes are the bollocks!

Off to Tesco now to buy cake...and chocolate...and something else naughty...


----------



## winger

Congrates on your benching Beks.


----------



## dmcc

Excellent news - now start training like a PL and see your body change :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

winger said:


> Congrates on your benching Beks.





dmcc said:


> Excellent news - now start training like a PL and see your body change :thumb:


Cheers chaps - it's not a bad plan lol will need some guidance, however....

Apparently if I wanted to compete would have to be doing 90kg bench though :scared:


----------



## Linny

So proud of you today Bex!!!! xxxxx


----------



## dmcc

Balls. You can compete whenever you feel ready - that's the beauty of PL. And competing is such an ego and motivation boost; it doesn't matter where you place, it's the atmosphere and support you get. At my first comp the other week, every single lifter was cheered and applauded no matter what they were lifting or what colour the lights were.


----------



## M_at

dmcc said:


> Balls. You can compete whenever you feel ready - that's the beauty of PL. And competing is such an ego and motivation boost; it doesn't matter where you place, it's the atmosphere and support you get. At my first comp the other week, every single lifter was cheered and applauded no matter what they were lifting or what colour the lights were.


Ditto to that.

Beks - I'd been PL training 10 months before my competition, 4 of those were whilst injured. I learnt more about myself in that one day than in the 10 months. I made friends, I had fun and I feel great about it - so much so I have 2 more competitions lined up already.


----------



## Beklet

Yay for lifting!

Drove back earlier, and went straight to the gym - didn't even go home!

Managed a 310kg leg press - new PB (only by 10kg though lol) so two in one weekend is good enough for me - I will spend the rest of the day eating.....


----------



## dmcc

A PB is a PB, no matter what.


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> Balls. You can compete whenever you feel ready - that's the beauty of PL. And competing is such an ego and motivation boost; it doesn't matter where you place, it's the atmosphere and support you get. At my first comp the other week, every single lifter was cheered and applauded no matter what they were lifting or what colour the lights were.





M_at said:


> Ditto to that.
> 
> Beks - I'd been PL training 10 months before my competition, 4 of those were whilst injured. I learnt more about myself in that one day than in the 10 months. I made friends, I had fun and I feel great about it - so much so I have 2 more competitions lined up already.


Cheers lads - you know how to say all the right things to a girl :blush:  

Better man up now then, eh?


----------



## Jem

Miss Molly said:


> Hey up Bex...we met yesterday but I didn't really introduce myself...not that you could miss me...pink hair and piercings is all I'm gonna say! Anyhooo...I couldn't believe it was you! I'm a secret stalker and always read you journal...blooming heck girl...you need to see Emma James about body dysmorphia...your teeny weeny! And strong as f***...good luck with the PL but if you don't surrender to the pot noodles and donuts I think you could do the diet easily!


LMAO you're a dark horse arent you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well then - it was very nice to meet you hun 

Yes, yes and yes re Beks seeing Emma - totally agree with you on that one :thumb: ...you are really not as big as you make out at all Beks - honestly !


----------



## Beklet

Miss Molly said:


> Hey up Bex...we met yesterday but I didn't really introduce myself...not that you could miss me...pink hair and piercings is all I'm gonna say!
> 
> *Ah yes you should have introduced yourself - I feel proper ignorant knowing there were a couple of other forumladies there I must have totally blanked!!!* Anyhooo...I couldn't believe it was you! I'm a secret stalker and always read you journal...blooming heck girl...you need to see Emma James about body dysmorphia...your teeny weeny!
> 
> *Ha ha I spent all morning with her...don't wanna be teeny weeny just wanna be solid not wobbly PMSL!!! THough she did comment on the fact my hands are somewhat.........tiny :laugh:* And strong as f***...good luck with the PL but if you don't surrender to the pot noodles and donuts I think you could do the diet easily!


*Pot noodles were required - we were using hammers, nails and saws...after dismantling pallets lol* :laugh:

*Oh dear were you one of the ladies clapping/laughing at me - I bloody hope it's not on film! * :lol:



Jem said:


> LMAO you're a dark horse arent you :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well then - it was very nice to meet you hun
> 
> Yes, yes and yes re Beks seeing Emma - totally agree with you on that one :thumb: ...you are really not as big as you make out at all Beks - honestly !


*From the giantess........lol it looks big when* *you're my height..though I felt severely lacking in muscle next to Emma, Malika, Lohani, Rachael, Kath etc.....*

*
*

*
I should write down today's workout - it was very quick and dirty as I'd been driving for 3 hours and was somewhat exhausted - lacking in sleep due to waking up every 3 hours for a wee * :cursing: *, but not bad nonetheless *

*
*

*
5 mins cardio warm up*

*
Leg press*

*
100kg x 10*

*
150kg x 8*

*
190kg x 8*

*
230kg x 5*

*
270kg x 5*

*
310kg x 6 PB*

*
*

*
Leg ext*

*
68kg x 10*

*
75kg x 8*

*
82kg x 6*

*
*

*
Leg curl*

*
35kg x 10*

*
45kg x 10*

*
55kg x 8*

*
*

*
Calf triset hell - donkey raises 150kg x 10, bw double drop raises off step x 15, raises off floor x 20 - done 3 times*

*
*

*
My pecs are so painful it hurts to touch them - poor Bob gave me a hug and it really hurt! Yay for war wounds * 

*
*


----------



## Beklet

After weekend of exertion had a nice easy one today. Relaxing swim and sauna to loosen everything up. Shattered now so off to bed but i feel strangely liberated. I should do a full write up of the seminar but i'm in a hotel so it can wait.


----------



## Beklet

One day at Heathrow poxy sodding airport and I feel like I have a cold again - groggy, headache, sore throat, sneezing and sweating. Oh joy.

Managed to leave early so have about an hour of snooze time before I have to make myself presentable for an evening with the in-sins......


----------



## Beklet

I have another cold. This sucks. No skating for me tonight, I will be trying to get myself better :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

*NEW JOURNAL HERE* - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/93314-beklet-has-go-powerlifting.html#post1556179


----------

